# *The Archers thread



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2004)

I know there are some Archers fans out there (you know who you are), so I thought I'd start a thread where we can gossip about our favourite radio soap. 

Here's a question to kick it off:

Should Emma marry Will?  Should she marry Ed?  Or should she leave Ambridge and get a life?

Also, will Hayley ever come back?

Will Helen ever stop moaning?

And will the lovely Debbie get a decent man at last?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2004)

debbie's mine 

well, i guess we're letting ourselves in for a traditional love triangle... two brothers fighting for the love of one woman, jumpers for goalposts...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2004)

Hayley was in the Hen Night episode strutting her funky stuff in Felpersham......I'm boggling on the Ed/Emma/Will triangle....Debbie has doubtless fallen for the charms of a Gallic wreung un and has come home to lick her wounds......Helen will always moan....it's in her contract....they're grooming her for the resident grouchy old bag role for when Freda Fry pops her clogs. Mark my words, in 35 years time, Helen will be muttering in a corner, grumbling and toothless and sucking on a piece of Borsetshire Blue.....


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> debbie's mine



I think you might have to fight my boyfriend for her, actually.  He's got a bit of a thing about Debbie.  He absolutely LOATHED Slimy Simon, to a rather worrying degree!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 13, 2004)

I predict that this heralds some public information on this issue....
"Chandler has liver damage, and while they can try vitamin B, the kindest thing will probably be to put him down." (bit of synopsis snipped from the BBC Archers page) 


"As ragwort is an injurious weed it is specified in the Weeds Act 1959. The DEFRA has powers to serve clearance notices but will only do so where agricultural production is directly affected.  On roadside verges and waste land, local authorities should have be contacted.  Difficulties occur on other types of land in regard to enforcement. The horse owner has a very clear duty to protect his stock from what can only be described as a horrible and unnecessary death." 

from the British Horse Society website;
www.bhs.org.uk/Welfare_leaflets/Welfare4.htm


----------



## thelittlechef (Jul 13, 2004)

When I'd pissed off my parents as a kid I was sent to clear ragwort from the field as a punishment... oh happy days!

The Ed/Will/Emma thing is only going to result in poor old Clary (spl?) having even more to worry about - you've got to love the Grundies haven't you?!


----------



## sparkling (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to say I've been a bit bored with recent story lines, the whole dreary Greg suicide, Emma, Wills and Ed triangle thats been done before and now the other drear Debbie coming back...Yawn.....but as a listener for over twenty years I know it will pick up again and sometimes the slow development of a story is lends to beliveablitiy.

A story that is bubbling beneath the surface is the Sid's daughter Lucy ...she'll be back soon you mark my words, then Jolene will have to watch out.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 13, 2004)

I reckon that Jolene is more than a match for Lucy. I thought the Emma/ Ed thing on her hen night was a bit too 'Eastenders' for my liking. Hope ther's a bust up though. That Will / Emma thing is just too smug and I would like to see Susan Carter put in her place again.


----------



## pooka (Jul 13, 2004)

The Will-Emma wedding will go ahead (Will deserves everything he gets, in my view), Ed will turn/revert to being a bad lad and blame Emma, who will spend the rest of her life nursing a dark guilt.

There's clearly going to a bust up between the dire Adam and the dreadful Debbie. Debbie is just tooo goody-shoes-put-upon Saint. I think she's being set up to replace Jill in years to come.

Helen is set up to become the Peggy Archer of the her generation, pissing everyone off.

But what of the new herdsman at Brookfield and his nurse girlfriend - where are they going to fit in?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 15, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> The Will-Emma wedding will go ahead (Will deserves everything he gets, in my view), Ed will turn/revert to being a bad lad and blame Emma, who will spend the rest of her life nursing a dark guilt.
> 
> There's clearly going to a bust up between the dire Adam and the dreadful Debbie. Debbie is just tooo goody-shoes-put-upon Saint. I think she's being set up to replace Jill in years to come.
> 
> ...




I think he might have an affair with the dreadful Ruth "OOOOHH NOOOO DAVID" Archer.  What think you?

WARNING: OF (POSSIBLE) INTEREST TO BRIXTON RESIDENTS ONLY
The actress who plays Ruth used to go out with they guy who used to run the Juice Bar (now a furniture shop) on Coldharbour Lane next to Bleu.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 15, 2004)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think he might have an affair with the dreadful Ruth "OOOOHH NOOOO DAVID" Archer.  What think you?
> 
> .




I thought that too.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought that too.




And I'm never wrong about these things.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Ms T said:
			
		

> And I'm never wrong about these things.



Maybe we've been listening too long and just recognise the warning signs that the Archers script writers give us.

I think its a shame if that Ruth is going to play around, poor David he already has to put up with her dodgy cooking and saying 'ooooooooh I knowwww' several times a day.

Hey whats happened to the vicar, his daughter and their drug rehab thingy?  They seemed to have faded away at the moment.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 16, 2004)

and what about the cricket team? - Adam vs Sid - I assume Adam will win out in the end but we could be in for a bumpy ride ...


... or as bumpy as the archers ever gets


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

That Sid is evil....he hounded out the landlord of the other pub from the cricket team because he was gay.


That landlord had such a lovely deep welsh accent as I remember.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 16, 2004)

ooh and i reckon horrible helen might get off with the new herdsman

and yes - Sid is evil ...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2004)

They're obviously setting the new herdsmen up as the village heart-throb.  Pat was telling Helen how tasty he was last night.    

Sparking: I reckon you're right, I've been listening to the Archers too long.  I can usually spot the plot twists a mile off.  As soon as the new chef started I just knew he was destined to be Adam's new boyf.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 23, 2004)

I missed tonights episode..so more C&P from the synopsis...something brewing here methinks, Ms T....are you getting sneaky peeks at the script?
"Fliss, Sam’s girlfriend, has sent him a cutting about a cattle sale in Cheshire. David and Ruth can’t both go at short notice, so David suggests that Ruth go with Sam. Ruth doesn’t seem keen to go to her usual salsa class, and confides in David it’s not so much fun now it’s not just a girly night out with Usha."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2005)

george!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> george!


RIP but seeing as the actor died a couple of months ago, it wasn't entirely unexpected. I'm dreading having to listen to Christines whiney whinges for the next couple of weeks, not to mention Jill and Phils anecdotes.


----------



## zcat (Jan 27, 2005)

George dying 
brought me almost to tears 
not him dying ,  the fact that his dog stayed with him on that bleek hillside and now has no person ,,,poor ophened dog


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> George dying
> brought me almost to tears
> not him dying ,  the fact that his dog stayed with him on that bleek hillside and now has no person ,,,poor ophened dog


I read about a real life version of that and the dog got a medal. What never got into the press was that the dog had been eating his owners body to stay alive for 3 weeks until it was found  
dum de dum de dum de dum.....


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 27, 2005)

Good to see this thread back!

I have to say none of you have mentioned the character I find most irritating, viz. Kenton. I really wish someone would take care of the selfish, hapless twat. I;d rather hoped his move to New Zealand would be permanent. 

Ed-Will will simmer for a good couple of years yet (there's a hilarious 'photo love' take off of that story on the Archers' website).

Oh well.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't care for Will either but they do say things come in threes...... two game keepers down and .......to go


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2005)

i absolutely despise and detest Emmur  

and I will enjoy her wriggling on the hook of her problem pregnancy. This will run and run!


I don't like the Kathy story;line at all- and still wonder where it is going..it's nearly time for the next episode now!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 27, 2005)

one constant intrigue in the Archers is who is going to live where - it's like musical chairs.

it looks like Christine won't go back to the re-built ex-police house thingy leaving it free for Haley and whatsis face ... possibly


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2005)

I missed the Kathy dumping Kenton episode. How come after all their time together it's just so over and they don't seem to even think about each other.
Did I miss something big or what. Surely Kenton can't just let it go. If he rings up old girlfriends thinking they will be ready to go out with him, why is he not trying harder with kathy?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 28, 2005)

steeplejack said:
			
		

> Ed-Will will simmer for a good couple of years yet (there's a hilarious 'photo love' take off of that story on the Archers' website).



*ahem*

post from 16 december...




			
				bristle-krs said:
			
		

> talking of the archers, is this or is this not the worst photo story ever?


----------



## Calva dosser (Jan 31, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I missed the Kathy dumping Kenton episode. How come after all their time together it's just so over and they don't seem to even think about each other.
> Did I miss something big or what. Surely Kenton can't just let it go. If he rings up old girlfriends thinking they will be ready to go out with him, why is he not trying harder with kathy?



Surely you were not deaf to the titanic roars of self satisfaction from Sid as he announced to Shula that he had "only popped out for 1/2 an hour and had been 3" and that Jolene would have the rolling-pin ready? Nor the faux affront of Kathy as she enquired why her ex-husband should not spend time with her?

It's a Perks re-splicing before long, and there will be blood flowing along with the Shires in the pump room of The Bull. Mark my words!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2005)

"...because i'd rather go home and worm the cat"  

so - jack - alzheimers is it?

poor peggy


----------



## Calva dosser (Mar 29, 2005)

Got to be, now he's got rid of the photo of his dog, what was it's name?

I was wrong about Kathy and Sid tho'. Reckon it was Jolene threatening to rejoin the band what reeled him in.

If Lillian drank her 10 squid cider money in one session, what must Eddie be selling it for? We must know.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2005)

Kenton Archer...what a pathetic wanker...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 29, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Kenton Archer...what a pathetic wanker...



I know I know.  When Kathy told Kenton about the rape and heard Kentons reaction I couldn't help shouting 'you dickhead Kenton' at the radio.

He should have reacted a lot more sympathetically to Kathy rather than just saying that it is time to go home.  Bloody hell Kenton is dickheadedness personified.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought for a moment he might actually come through and be a decent human being.  Oh, how foolish!  And I got the impression he was more annoyed by Kathy having told Sid about it first!


----------



## Calva dosser (Mar 29, 2005)

At least he's not as wimpy as David. Scared to stay at the cider club because of Lillians risque repartee. Huh.


----------



## hovis (Mar 29, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> At least he's not as wimpy as David. Scared to stay at the cider club because of Lillians risque repartee. Huh.



Shouldn't that be 'Deeeeeeeeeeeevid'!?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Got to be, now he's got rid of the photo of his dog, what was it's name?


Captain.


----------



## ecadre (Mar 30, 2005)

How long before Helen gets off with the Vicar then?


----------



## ecadre (Mar 30, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> At least he's not as wimpy as David. Scared to stay at the cider club because of Lillians risque repartee. Huh.



Don't think I would have stayed....

Nyarhahahahahahahah


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 30, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> How long before Helen gets off with the Vicar then?



I give it three months, then you will see the subject of the Borchester Blue cheese being brought into the reverends sermons.    

But maybe not 'Blessed are the cheesmakers' Monty Python got that one first.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone else think that William is just not going to be able to get to the birth on time and handily Edward will be around....to be there at the birth of his own child?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 30, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that William is just not going to be able to get to the birth on time and handily Edward will be around....to be there at the birth of his own child?



Thats a strong possiblity I think. It was a bit dodgy last night when Emma lied about putting the baby mobile up to Will.  

I reckon that something somewhere is going cause the info that Ed is the father to leak out.

And what about Alice and Bruno??  Unlikely lovers but with the added joy that it will put Brians nose out of joint.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> It was a bit dodgy last night when Emma lied about putting the baby mobile up to Will.


She didn't lie...she said she hadn't put it up on her own, which is perfectly true.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 30, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> She didn't lie...she said she hadn't put it up on her own, which is perfectly true.



Thats true she just didn't say it was Ed who did it .


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2005)

anyway - who thought Izzy was going to be an 'imaginary friend'?

Her being a complete chav is much better


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd spent a long time nodding sagely and telling my old man that I was sure Izzy was an imaginary friend...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 30, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOHH, BOLLOX
I missed Cathy telling Kenton about the rape. I'm sorry to be such a dopey cow lately but please can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## sparkling (Mar 31, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOHH, BOLLOX
> I missed Cathy telling Kenton about the rape. I'm sorry to be such a dopey cow lately but please can someone tell me what happened?



She's told him???  Oohhh will have to wait for the omnibus on Sunday, I hope he wasnt too agast and shocked.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 31, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> She's told him???  Oohhh will have to wait for the omnibus on Sunday, I hope he wasnt too agast and shocked.



I'm not telling ya     Needless to say Kenton is as Kenton does as they say.


----------



## ecadre (Apr 3, 2005)

Can someone please put Caroline "it's the worst night of my life" Pemberton out of her misery.  I'm starting to change my mind about euthanasia, at least for some Archers characters anyway.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 3, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Can someone please put Caroline "it's the worst night of my life" Pemberton out of her misery.  I'm starting to change my mind about euthanasia, at least for some Archers characters anyway.



The relentlessly dull and irritating Jack Woolley springs to mind, too....


----------



## sparkling (Apr 3, 2005)

Aahh Kenton came up trumps


----------



## chio (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm starting to dislike Will Grundy immensely. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for him and Emma (at least until it all messes up as it inevitably will!) but his arrogance and disdain for Edd gets on my nerves somewhat. He's made great efforts to turn his life around and still Will talks about him like an inferior person.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 11, 2005)

Knowing how long some story lines tend to take in the Archers I was wondering how long the Ed's baby/Will's baby story is going to last.  Do you think little Georgie will be about 15 before the evil truth comes out?  

what was the point of Brian meeting up with Sioborn (can't spell that name) the other week?  That story didn't go anywhere or is it still in the early germinating stage?


----------



## chio (Apr 12, 2005)

Will (and Emma)




Steve Lamacq

Are they, perchance, related?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2005)

Is that really a picture of Will?  No wonder Em prefers his brother...

I predict Grundy brother feuding for at least the next twenty years.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 13, 2005)

Emma in real life looks how I imagined her but Will!!!    Its never the same when you see the actors they are rarely as I imagine them. I had Brian as some suave, good looking farmer type but in reality he is very middle age and balding.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 13, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I'm starting to dislike Will Grundy immensely. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for him and Emma (at least until it all messes up as it inevitably will!) but his arrogance and disdain for Edd gets on my nerves somewhat. He's made great efforts to turn his life around and still Will talks about him like an inferior person.


He blames Ed for Emma's accident remember.....I still have real resentment against my brother-in-law for being a bastard to a friend of mine he went out with as well as wrecking my second husband's first marriage even though it left the way clear for me...people resent hurt and pain caused by others to the ones they love......


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Will (and Emma)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Will, Will has fair hair and a round face  

just realised, it's young Freddy Mercury.


----------



## chio (Apr 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> He blames Ed for Emma's accident remember.....I still have real resentment against my brother-in-law for being a bastard to a friend of mine he went out with as well as wrecking my second husband's first marriage even though it left the way clear for me...people resent hurt and pain caused by others to the ones they love......



You have to remember I'm fairly new to the Archers since acquiring a digital radio that has some semblance of listenable sound quality inside the PC-infested college buildings!

So what happened with this accident? It doesn't seem to have had any lasting effect on Emma ...


----------



## zcat (Apr 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Will (and Emma)
> 
> Are they, perchance, related?


thats Sid Vicious's younger cousin aint it 
he looks better than i thought he would not the burly meathead hunting farmer type look more the intelegent thin agile rebelious type (like me 
pity his charictor is so fucked up !!


----------



## chio (Apr 14, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> thats Sid Vicious's younger cousin aint it
> he looks better than i thought he would not the burly meathead hunting farmer type look more the intelegent thin agile rebelious type (like me
> pity his charictor is so fucked up !!


 I still maintain that it's that there Lamacq putting on a yokel accent cause 6 Music aren't paying him enough.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> You have to remember I'm fairly new to the Archers since acquiring a digital radio that has some semblance of listenable sound quality inside the PC-infested college buildings!
> 
> So what happened with this accident? It doesn't seem to have had any lasting effect on Emma ...




So far as I remember Ed and Emm have always had a bit of a thing and Ed in his wilder days took Emm out for a ride in a car and swerved to avoid a deer and crashed causing damage to Emms leg.  It caused untold hurt and problems and Ems Dad did not want the Grundys to have anything to do with his daughter.

I thnk Em has always had health problems and was premature of something.

Does anyone remember when Chrstopher was born with a hare lip how his mum rejected him..what happened there did he have an op?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 14, 2005)

What about James Bellamy returning.  That charachter has wanker written all over him.  The way he fussed and faffed over the mud on his 4x4   

I also don't belive that his business is doing as well as he is saying it is.  

Something very shifty about James Bellamy,  maybe he is being groomed to be the next Nelson Gabriel?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 14, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> What about James Bellamy returning.  That charachter has wanker written all over him.  The way he fussed and faffed over the mud on his 4x4
> 
> I also don't belive that his business is doing as well as he is saying it is.
> 
> Something very shifty about James Bellamy,  maybe he is being groomed to be the next Nelson Gabriel?



How old is James supposed to be?  ...and yes agree he's definetly going to be a wrongun..you could tell by the luke warm response Peggy gave to Lillian about his return to Ambridge.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> So far as I remember Ed and Emm have always had a bit of a thing and Ed in his wilder days took Emm out for a ride in a car and swerved to avoid a deer and crashed causing damage to Emms leg.  It caused untold hurt and problems and Ems Dad did not want the Grundys to have anything to do with his daughter.


iirr he'd nicked will's car as well. Tho he then did bravely risk his life to save hers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 14, 2005)

....but then Em developed Compartment Syndrome as a result of her injuries....not only agonising but potentially fatal.....



			
				www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic739.htm said:
			
		

> Compartment syndrome (CS) is a limb-threatening and life-threatening condition observed when perfusion pressure falls below tissue pressure in a closed anatomic space. The current body of knowledge unequivocally reflects that untreated CS leads to tissue necrosis, permanent functional impairment, and, if severe, renal failure and death.




Oh and Will's car was a write-off


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> How old is James supposed to be?  ...and yes agree he's definetly going to be a wrongun..you could tell by the luke warm response Peggy gave to Lillian about his return to Ambridge.




i reckon he is out to rip off whatshis name (the bloke with all the properties who was in london when he turned up)

I am an avid listener but crap with the names


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 14, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> i reckon he is out to rip off whatshis name (the bloke with all the properties who was in london when he turned up)
> 
> I am an avid listener but crap with the names


Matt Crawford


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/whos_who/characters/index.shtml


----------



## sparkling (Apr 15, 2005)

What a brilliant link Mrs M.    I've just spent a happy five minutes finding out all about the silent characters.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 27, 2005)

There was a rumour a few years ago, when all Sinn Féin speeches etc were proscribed, that Pru Forrest and Higgs were members of a banned organisation and that was why they never spoke on air...I've always been deeply suspicious of that Freda Fry, meself....
btw, hasn't Phil Archer aged suddenly in the last few weeks?


----------



## ecadre (May 1, 2005)

"arrogant p p p plank"

Ooooh er, swearing on the Archers


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2005)

who/what is it that's just died?


----------



## Wolfie (May 23, 2005)

it's Linda's afghan hound (actually an afghan cross - the result of Nelson Gabriel's dog getting in with one of Marjorie's gals IIRC )


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2005)

aah, okay.  I really don't care then, ta.


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2005)

they haven't even done risk assesments at the riding school!  

they should be shut down till they have!


----------



## ecadre (Jun 18, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> they haven't even done risk assesments at the riding school!
> 
> they should be shut down till they have!



No, they should all be shot, it's the only way to put a stop to Shula's whining!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2005)

So...if Matt Crawford's ex, Yvette now has the cottage as part of the divorce settlement does that mean she'll move into Ambridge? I predict a brawl on the Village Green between Matt's laydeez.....


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2005)

Would love it if Yvette moved to Ambridge but do adult characters that haven't had voices get them? I know the kids do (and while I'm on the subject - what is going on with Daniel's voice???) but have there ever been instances of silent adults suddenly speaking?


----------



## hendo (Jul 18, 2005)

Sometimes. Jean Paul the bonkers French chef at Grey Gables acquired a voice and much fun was to be had as he castigated Caroline for her lack of commitment to the kitchen.

I once heard Higgs give a terifying laugh as he chased Shula around the Grey Gables pool.

I think Shane in Nelson's wine bar was silent but then surfaced, then disappeared again, as did Tim Beecham, Nigel's gorilla suit wearing friend. 

And Pru Forrest, the most famous of silent characters, was voiced by Judi dench on an infamous occasion. Bit cloying really.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 18, 2005)

Apart from the ultra annoying Peggy.

House proud "Jailbird" Carter - could do with a few escaped pigs rampaging through the  house to give her soething to worry aboiut ! 

That and the collapse of the sausage empire ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2005)

Annette Badland is brilliant as that scheming bitch Hazel Wooley. I've been fretting for poor Jack all week....


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 11, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> that scheming bitch Hazel Wooley.



she reminds me of my ex-stepmother


manipulator par excellence


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 11, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Annette Badland is brilliant as that scheming bitch Hazel Wooley. I've been fretting for poor Jack all week....



The Archers is getting good at the moment.  I really feel for Jack and I wonder if there is going to be a huge Peggy and Hazel stand up row.  Jacks caught in the middle of two women both seeing how Jack is deteriorating and each manouvering for position but with two opposite motives -  great.

I reckon that the Tom / Brian thing is all going to end in tears.  

I can just imagine Hazel in charge of Caroline at Grey Gables.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2005)

well, you don't get more up to the minute than _that_!

And, Hazel must _die_!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2005)

Truly excellent storyline - impressively twisted. 

How are they going to get rid of her? Evil, evil, evil. She makes Coriander look like Mary Poppins!


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Truly excellent storyline - impressively twisted.
> 
> How are they going to get rid of her? Evil, evil, evil. She makes Coriander look like Mary Poppins!











??


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry - Coriander = Robert Snell's evil daughter. The plant rarely looks like Ms P IME.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2005)

aah yes!  but it was Leonie who was the evil one wasn't it?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, you're right! 

I stand corrected.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG - they've gone and done it! Despite promising that Lucy Davies would DEFINITELY be continuing to play Hayley, that was an imposter this evening!


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 14, 2005)

My premonition in July about the collapse of the sausage empire was right.

Whats happended to the idiot son with his development in "East Greenwich" ? .....


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 14, 2005)

I've never bothered with the Archers. 

I always preferred the Bowmans.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2005)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> My premonition in July about the collapse of the sausage empire was right.
> 
> Whats happended to the idiot son with his development in "East Greenwich" ? .....



Lilian paid him to fuck off. And he did. We now have Hazel - idiot son with a brain


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> OMG - they've gone and done it! Despite promising that Lucy Davies would DEFINITELY be continuing to play Hayley, that was an imposter this evening!


She was good, but not the same 
Still I'd rather have Hayley not quite as we knew and loved her than Hayley as a long distant memory, never to return....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2005)

Her voice has changed, but in my mind's eye she looks exactly the same apart from being a little thinner.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Her voice has changed, but in my mind's eye she looks exactly the same apart from being a little thinner.



Really? Thank you - that's a most comforting thought. I love Hayley and have really missed her (god I'm sad)   and was a bit shocked to hear a different person. 

*goes away imagining a new slimline Hayley*


----------



## hattie (Sep 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Still I'd rather have Hayley not quite as we knew and loved her than Hayley as a long distant memory, never to return....



To be frank, I liked Hayley, could even say i missed her. But rather the distant memory then the 'not quite Hayley' *imposter*  

i feel like roy's being unfaithful!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, there have been at least three Clarries...imagine The Archers without Clarrie!  Perhaps it's easier to imagine an unfaithful Eddie Grundy.


----------



## chio (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll save listeners of the 2pm repeat the gory details, but ...


----------



## FiFi (Sep 22, 2005)

Help!
I'm still in shock.  

I'm not sure my nerves can stand the 2 storylines at once. 
I'd missed a couple of episodes, and now all this tonight.  

Oh well, thats my Sunday morning booked up.
Now, which DVD shall I stick on for the littl'un to watch ?


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2005)

peggy could get her bumped off for fifty thou i reckon...

eddie will know someone who knows someone....if he's able to speak of course....


----------



## janeb (Sep 28, 2005)

Ed's 21st birthday party starting now........OMG


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 28, 2005)

janeb said:
			
		

> Ed's 21st birthday party starting now........OMG



It's Out!   

Tomorrows gonna be a good 'un.  

When is Emma going to tell Will about George.


----------



## janeb (Sep 28, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> It's Out!
> 
> Tomorrows gonna be a good 'un.
> 
> When is Emma going to tell Will about George.



Soon I guess, maybe tomorrow as part of the whole recriminations thing? - cue a custody battle and DNA tests within a fortnight I reckon


----------



## sparkling (Sep 28, 2005)

Poor Will. What will this all do to him?  He has always been the caring responsible Grundy so unlike most of the other men in his family.  I'm just worried it might send him off the rails.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 28, 2005)

it's all a bit racy for the archers isn't it?

it's getting more like Dynasty than an everyday story of country folk!

and that Emma's a bit of a psycho I reckon


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2005)

woo!  thank the lordy for listen again...and now I only have 45 minutes to wait to find out what happened!!!!!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh shit!  Emma's told Will about George!   

But how badly injured is Ed?

Got to listen tomorrow.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 29, 2005)

Mr loo told me to listen to it today, he heard it last night, said it was a corker

I missed it   

I need all the gory details


----------



## hattie (Sep 29, 2005)

don't worry lizzieloo - its from tomorrow that it'll get interesting. tonight you only missed the obvious. only listen if you want to become a sad archers addict 
i thought i could handle it - but i'm booked for 7pm every time


----------



## madamv (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, tonights episode was fab.  Building up for ages, thank fuck its done.

I didnt realise who played Hazel.  I absolutely hate her and love and adore the actress!  Fantastic but I always imagined her as Hazel from Footballers Wives.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love listen again!


----------



## chio (Sep 29, 2005)

This episode was pointless.

You see, I could just have listened to my local radio breakfast show - and it's a bit less fucking unpleasant!

- bloke says something
- woman screeches
- bloke shouts louder
- woman screeches louder
- advert for Beavers Solicitors or some similarly amusingly-named firm


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 29, 2005)

hattie said:
			
		

> don't worry lizzieloo - its from tomorrow that it'll get interesting. tonight you only missed the obvious. only listen if you want to become a sad archers addict
> i thought i could handle it - but i'm booked for 7pm every time



I've been a sad Archers addict for years, it's my Dad's doing.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I've been a sad Archers addict for years, it's my Dad's doing.



My grandma started me off with her evil way of listening to the omnibus.  

It's over 40 years now   

I really hate Emmur, I hope both the guys wise up and dump her.

I simply cannot wait to hear Susan and Clarry's reactions!


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Mr loo told me to listen to it today, he heard it last night, said it was a corker
> 
> I missed it
> 
> I need all the gory details


http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/catch/synopsis.shtml  for a jolly full synopsis

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio4_aod.shtml?radio4/archers
listen again

&, aaah, so thats who plays Hazel, well I never!

oh, and Chio you are wrong wrong wrong, that was an absolute corker!


----------



## ICB (Sep 30, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> My grandma started me off with her evil way of listening to the omnibus.
> 
> It's over 40 years now
> 
> ...



s'gonna be choice

and I agree, Emma's a dumb broad

don't really care abut Hazel though, perhaps it's cos I've always found Jack and Peggy really annoying


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2005)

I actually almost like Hazel!  

but that's because I detest Peggy. It would be so funny if Hazel really did get to run GG but I guess that won't happen!

Another storyline that I'm waiting for is when Hayley finally gets to the end of her tether living with Mike and Betty - they sometimes give little hints about this.....


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

there would be a definite charm to Hazel in charge - well, we'd get a possibility of militant working-class action anyway!

Peggy is really really vile.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 30, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I actually almost like Hazel!
> 
> but that's because I detest Peggy. It would be so funny if Hazel really did get to run GG but I guess that won't happen!
> 
> Another storyline that I'm waiting for is when Hayley finally gets to the end of her tether living with Mike and Betty - they sometimes give little hints about this.....



Although Jack and Peggy can be  a bit smug I really don't like Hazel.  I'm sure that there  is something really dodgy about their int ernet business.  I'm wondering if it is porn or something that  would  upset Jack.  

Sams turning out to be a ladies man - at one point I thought he was going to have an affair with Ruth.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Although Jack and Peggy can be  a bit smug I really don't like Hazel.  I'm sure that there  is something really dodgy about their int ernet business.


never!  


> Sams turning out to be a ladies man - at one point I thought he was going to have an affair with Ruth.


aye, we thought that, would have brightened it up a bit. |Sadly not tho.  Not yet anyway.


----------



## hattie (Sep 30, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I really hate Emmur, I hope both the guys wise up and dump her.



thats a very good solution. 

now its all kicked off i've realised that the consequence is that ed grundy won't be sticking around in ambridge. i have been secretly in love with him for a while now   
at least if he'd gone to aus he would've come back

to be honest i can't believe the scriptwriters have broken the storyline so soon, they could have kept it bubbling under for much longer, building the tension and multiplying the repercussions....


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 30, 2005)

As Will has always been the 'steady' Grundy male I'm wondering if he is going to go off the rails in an orgy of drink and drugs - more likely and orgy of gutrot cider and iffy pills from Jazzer.

Bearing in mind what he has had to deal with when Greg died and now living inhis cottage could it really disterb the balance of his mind?


----------



## hattie (Sep 30, 2005)

the third dead gamekeeper in such a short space of time?
misfortune or carelessness?


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

hattie said:
			
		

> i have been secretly in love with him for a while now


which just forces me to post up the worlds worst photolovestory once again!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/gallery/ed_emma_will_gallery1.shtml

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/gallery/images/ed_emma_will9.jpg

<pic changed to links by Mrs M for people who don't want their mental images sullied>


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 30, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> As Will has always been the 'steady' Grundy male I'm wondering if he is going to go off the rails in an orgy of drink and drugs - more likely and orgy of gutrot cider and iffy pills from Jazzer.
> 
> Bearing in mind what he has had to deal with when Greg died and now living inhis cottage could it really disterb the balance of his mind?



perhaps he could form a local cell of the Animal Rights Militia


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 30, 2005)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> perhaps he could form a local cell of the Animal Rights Militia




I don't think he'd go THAT mental.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2005)

*I thought Ed was supposed to be a hunk!*

Yeeeeuuuuuuuch!

he looks more like one of Joe's ferrets.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2005)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> perhaps he could form a local cell of the Animal Rights Militia



he might start posting on Urban and become a regular at Offline


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

it just keeps getting better and better


----------



## hattie (Sep 30, 2005)

do you think hazel's gone? i can't believe it was that easy...

belboid, you have shattered my ed grundy lurve dreams with that picture - i am having to resort to my safe alternative love interest - david archer.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2005)

from ed grundy to david archer?

youse is weird!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/whos_who/actors/images/timothy_bentinck_image.jpg

Yup - I think she will be gone (for now), a tad disappointing ending if so.

<pic changed to links by Mrs M for people who don't want their mental images sullied>


----------



## hattie (Sep 30, 2005)

belboid - how could you?????
actually i'm not shallow. its personality that counts every time for me. or is it sense of humour...
*_shoots self*_


----------



## madamv (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone else think Jack sounds just like Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 6, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Yeeeeuuuuuuuch!
> 
> he looks more like one of Joe's ferrets.


Whereas Will looks like a stoat.....

http://www.thearchers.co.uk/Archers/images/people/101.jpg

<pic changed to link by Mrs M for people who don't want their mental images sullied>


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Whereas Will looks like a stoat.....
> 
> http://www.thearchers.co.uk/Archers/images/people/101.jpg




It's bad, bad, bad to put up their pics  

That's why they're radio actors - cos we can pretend they're pretty in our heads. Or is that just me?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 6, 2005)

Their pics don't affect me anymore it has to be said...the characters remained the same in my head because I've never seen the actors speak....however, you have a point...I'll change the pics to links.....


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Their pics don't affect me anymore it has to be said...the characters remained the same in my head because I've never seen the actors speak....however, you have a point...I'll change the pics to links.....



Thanks Mrs M  


*sleeps easy, dreaming Ed is utterly gorgeous*


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Whereas Will looks like a stoat.....
> 
> http://www.thearchers.co.uk/Archers/images/people/101.jpg
> 
> <pic changed to link by Mrs M for people who don't want their mental images sullied>


darn you madam! people should be faced with the awful truth!

shorely thats the point of this storyline, that one must be true to oneself. If you truly love them, the fact that they look like Joe's ferrets, post-hammer, is entirelt coincidental.

then again, this is from someone who fancied elizabeth 25 years ago.....well, what choice was there?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

Lynda Snell should be fostering troubled teenagers. Although she's there for comic effect a lot of the time, she's got a good heart.

Emmur needs a good slap though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

btw, in my mind's eye, Lynda Snell looks just like Nana Mouskouri.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2005)

but skinnier, shorely?

(if so I think I'd agree entirely)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

Nana Mouskouri fat? Don't think so.


----------



## dormouse (Oct 14, 2005)

hattie said:
			
		

> ...to be honest i can't believe the scriptwriters have broken the storyline so soon, they could have kept it bubbling under for much longer, building the tension and multiplying the repercussions....


Me too.  I go away on holiday for a week and when I get back I find all hell has broken loose without any warning.  I thought Ed was just going to disappear for a few months, then reappear for another quick tug at the storyline...



			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> btw, in my mind's eye, Lynda Snell looks just like Nana Mouskouri.


No no _no_ ... she's blonde, shortish hair, no glasses... I know exactly who she makes me think of but I can't remember the name, dammit...

(I'm glad the pictures were removed - I saw the Will one earlier and it ruined it utterly - after that I couldn't see Emma could ever have brought herself to marry him!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

Mind you, I remember her from the sixties and seventies...maybe she's filled out over the intervening decades.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

The actor who plays Will is the son of the actor who plays Moany Moike Tucker.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Nana Mouskouri fat? Don't think so.


not fat, but not skinny either.  I always see Lynda as really quite skinny.

Of course I could be confusing my Nana Mouskouri with my nana's moussaka, that was very fattening.


----------



## ICB (Oct 14, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> which just forces me to post up the worlds worst photolovestory once again!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/gallery/ed_emma_will_gallery1.shtml
> 
> ...



There's a fantastic late-entry for the up-the-arse photo competition in there but I can't post it without angering the weirdos 

Linda Snell definitely has one of those cast-iron hairstyles with half a can of Elnette hairspray on, along with a string of pearls and turned up collar + navy guernsey jumper.


----------



## hattie (Oct 14, 2005)

The Lynda Snell _I_  know looks like Maureen Lipmann, or maybe Dorian from Birds of a Feather. 

Actually Dorian is Lynda Snell's looks crossed with selected parts of Lillian Bellamy's personality


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

ICB said:
			
		

> one of those cast-iron hairstyles with half a can of Elnette hairspray on, along with a string of pearls and turned up collar + navy guernsey jumper.


That's my sister  The Lady Muck of County Durham.


----------



## J77 (Oct 14, 2005)

I always think the Geordie girl must look like Jayne Middlemass


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooooh Noooo!


----------



## J77 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Ooooh Noooo!


Ohhhh yesssss! 

or the girl from Byker Grove who appeared in 'Enders as a distant second image...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2005)

sickliest episode ending for a long time - "jack..?" "yes peg?" "i do love you!" bleuurgh!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> the girl from Byker Grove who appeared in 'Enders as a distant second image...



bloody hell - i can't believe i never noticed before!


----------



## Calva dosser (Nov 3, 2005)

Feel like a teenager with nose pressed against window at party not invited to where unrequited is. No internet, (once a week,) just out of R4 longwave range unless sit on a small mountain at sunset.

Has Jack finished his dead-cat-bounce recovery and started the inevitable then??


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2005)

oh yes, he's on the way......tho i wonder if they might delay the finality a little as they wil already have to deal with the death of Julia.


----------



## Calva dosser (Nov 3, 2005)

Will he run naked into The Bull, and crap in Sids Shires I wonder? at the denoument, so to speak?


----------



## dormouse (Nov 3, 2005)

I have to ask... who's going to turn out to be the daddy then?

My money's on Will.  I think.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 3, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> Me too.  I go away on holiday for a week and when I get back I find all hell has broken loose without any warning.  I thought Ed was just going to disappear for a few months, then reappear for another quick tug at the storyline...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Will he run naked into The Bull, and crap in Sids Shires I wonder? at the denoument, so to speak?


he won't _run_ anywhere.......tho ambling quietly in and then crapping in the snug cos he think's he's at home is well possible.

& it's _gotta_ be Wills baby now doesn't it?


----------



## pennimania (Nov 3, 2005)

I think it must be Will too.

And yes, I was wondering about Brian and Siobhan - that would be very entertaining.

But NOT as good as Shula and  Alastair finally splitting up. I want to see an Archer divorce - why should they be exempt from the tribulations faced by everyone else. 

Doubt that will happen tho. A nice little makeover of the dining room and  a round of carol singing and they'll be all mellow again


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I want to see an Archer divorce - why should they be exempt from the tribulations faced by everyone else.


I take it you've only started listening very recently indeed......


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought Julia was a great charactor, I will miss her. I'm not sure how they could do it but I'd love them to bring back her sister, can't remember her name now but someone will say in the next couple of posts I'm sure. 

I hope the baby is Will's and also that Brian and Sioban get together again. I'd like that godbothering Shula to get  a divorce and the christian vicar to marry the hindu solicitor.
I wouldn't mind kate coming back without her husband.
That could liven things up nicely


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2005)

as Kate hasn't even got a speaking role this time, it seems, I would doubt her imminent return.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> as Kate hasn't even got a speaking role this time, it seems, I would doubt her imminent return.


Don't you listen or what, she was speaking to her mother at Usha's do


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2005)

has usha had her do?  i thought that was tonight...where was I last night then?

oh yeah, I remember now, I'd forgotten I'd missed an episode....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Don't you listen or what, she was speaking to her mother at Usha's do


...and at the airport.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> has usha had her do?  i thought that was tonight...where was I last night then?
> 
> oh yeah, I remember now, I'd forgotten I'd missed an episode....


Dope


----------



## pennimania (Nov 3, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I take it you've only started listening very recently indeed......




I meant a divorce in the clan itself - I can't remember one (unless Peggy divorced the previous Jack - but I thought he died of alcoholism?)

I do not count Siobhan and her husband, Cathy and her husband(s) or anyone else because they are not Archers. 

ok I just remembered Kenton - he does not count either because he is the only human one .


----------



## pennimania (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yes I want Kate to stir up BIG trouble with Roy and Pheebs and I want the saintly Hayley to finally lose it with Betty  


I want Peggy to lose her temper with Jack (my mother used to threaten my father with the 'Shady Pines' Rest Home when he was maundering)  

I would prefer there NOT to be a pantomime but I suppose that really is asking too much.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I meant a divorce in the clan itself - I can't remember one (unless Peggy divorced the previous Jack - but I thought he died of alcoholism?)


Kenton is doing/has.  Jennifer was an Archer once, married and diveroced Roger Travers-Macy.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Kenton is doing/has.  Jennifer was an Archer once, married and diveroced Roger Travers-Macy.



I don't reckon Kenton actually married Mel though.   

Still the Jennifer bit is quite correct   

*realises has been listening to the Archers for far, far too long *


----------



## pennimania (Nov 3, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't reckon Kenton actually married Mel though.
> 
> Still the Jennifer bit is quite correct
> 
> *realises has been listening to the Archers for far, far too long *



Oh god - had completely forgotten that - I think that must have happened during a break in my listening - when I was at art college.

Don't want to say how long ago that was!!!!!


----------



## sparkling (Nov 3, 2005)

Has Kate split up with Nolly?  Or was that the baby?  What was her husband called? ...and why has Kate's voice changed?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Has Kate split up with Nolly?  Or was that the baby?  What was her husband called? ...and why has Kate's voice changed?


I think Nolli was the baby, I also thought that it was a different actress but it's been so long since she last spoke, I'm not sure


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2005)

Lucas is the dad in SA, Nolly is the baby and I think Kate is about to bolt again......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2005)

btw, it's the same Kate, just a year or two older.


----------



## moose (Nov 3, 2005)

That Kate is a wrong'un.... Hope she upset's Roy's applecart. 
I feel sure Will's the father of Emma's baby, although I hope he's not because he gives me the creeps.  

I made the mistake of looking on the Archers website earlier, and shattering my illusions about what everyone looks like. 
As Ruth would say, "Orrrrrr Norrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!".


----------



## sparkling (Nov 4, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I think Kate is about to bolt again......




mmmm I only heard a snippet the other night (I save myself for the Sunday omnibus) but I got the feeling she was going that way again.


BTW how does everyone else listen to the Archers?  

I like to lay in bed on a Sunday and alternate between dozing and listening avidly.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I like to lay in bed on a Sunday and alternate between dozing and listening avidly.



Me too. I'd like someone to bring me tea and toast about 10.30 too   

And there must NEVER be sex while it's on!


----------



## sparkling (Nov 4, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Me too. I'd like someone to bring me tea and toast about 10.30 too
> 
> And there must NEVER be sex while it's on!



I think I would have to cover the radio with a cloth.  Imagine if Jill Archer was talking while you were having sex!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2005)

ooh, sex during the archers!   imposible. i'd suddenly hear lynda snell's voice, and that would be it!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2005)

Exactly. And I can tell you that the sound of Joe Grundy's voice puts me right off!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Nov 4, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> ooh, sex during the archers!   imposible. i'd suddenly hear lynda snell's voice, and that would be it!



Mind you if Brenda or Jolene came on it would defo gget me going


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2005)

Jolene?  I'd be scared she'd try and get me willy line dancing.

That really doesn't make much sense does it?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 4, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Me too. I'd like someone to bring me tea and toast about 10.30 too
> 
> And there must NEVER be sex while it's on!





Make that 2 for toast & tea.

Sex during the Archers ????????  *PERVERT !*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 4, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> BTW how does everyone else listen to the Archers?
> 
> I like to lay in bed on a Sunday and alternate between dozing and listening avidly.


I demand silence at 7:02pm while I'm doing the supper (once my daughter was talking in her sleep and saying "SSSHHHH! Mum's listening to The Archers!"). My husband often misses the evening episode (usually signal failure somewhere) and catches up on Sunday mornings.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 5, 2005)

Ach! I have friends staying and I have missed the Archers 2 nights running! Hate missing Friday's cos I don't usually listen to the omnibus.

Otherwise I often listen again to the 2pm slot because my children seem to love making a noise at the crucial moment !


Did anything important happen last night?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 5, 2005)

Satya and Mabel became united in the common cause of not wanting Usha & Alan's relationship to progress. Lynda was very nice to Ed and Emmur and offered to help them with furniture when they get a proper place. Lynda should foster troubled teenagers I reckon, she's very understanding on that front.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks !    

I think Lynda is much maligned - she is much more interesting and kind than a lot of people in Ambridge.

God - I am beginning to talk as if it's a real place


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 5, 2005)

It _*is*_ a real place.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Thanks !
> 
> I think Lynda is much maligned - she is much more interesting and kind than a lot of people in Ambridge.



I've grown quite fond of her I have to admit - I used to loathe her. Still think she was really mean to the Grundys about the shed though.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It _*is*_ a real place.



     


No - the Grundies were well out of order with that - I always imagined that barn to be a real eyesore.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 5, 2005)

Lynda Snell has the best indignant sniff in Borsetshire.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 5, 2005)

What is Linda's past and has she got children of her own.  Her maternal insticnt seems quite strong the way she looks after everyone.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 5, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> What is Linda's past and has she got children of her own.  Her maternal insticnt seems quite strong the way she looks after everyone.


She has no children of her own but she has two step daughters.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 7, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> What is Linda's past and has she got children of her own.  Her maternal insticnt seems quite strong the way she looks after everyone.



She can`t have children & really regrets it (she told Shulah the truth about it when she was having fertility problems) ---- I warmed to her a bit at that point & also when she went to see Dame Edna, who ribbed her about having a room painted "Eau De Nil" !


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2005)

that came up quicker than expected. nicely done.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> that came up quicker than expected. nicely done.



?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ?


Yes, according to the Guardian Guide, she clashes with Lynda on Friday


----------



## sparkling (Nov 7, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Yes, according to the Guardian Guide, she clashes with Lynda on Friday




Who?  What? When?  Will I have to wait till Sunday?


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Yes, according to the Guardian Guide, she clashes with Lynda on Friday


why not??!!  we had ghosts last week, so why not this...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Who?  What? When?  Will I have to wait till Sunday?



Killing off Julia, I'd imagine.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> I have to ask... who's going to turn out to be the daddy then?
> 
> My money's on Will.  I think.


Well done! 


Great episode....but will Ed have wrapped his car round a tree on the bypass in his foot-to-the-floor angst??


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well done!
> 
> 
> Great episode....but will Ed have wrapped his car round a tree on the bypass in his foot-to-the-floor angst??



It was very exciting. My money was on Will as well, as I explained in the other thread.  It just adds to the drama, innit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Yes, according to the Guardian Guide, she clashes with Lynda on Friday


It's a shame they had to do a frantic re-write and recording....I feel robbed of Mary Wimbush's last performance.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> It was very exciting.


A really well done episode. I wonder if Will will be dressed in a batman costume and indulging in stunts for F4J if Emmur prevents him from seeing George.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 15, 2005)

Have they got the results?  Don't tell me although I can almost guess, I want to wait till Sunday.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2005)

Blimey, things are really hotting up in the Emmur/Ed/Will love triangle now.  Can't wait for the showdown when it comes.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Nov 27, 2005)

That Will is turningout to be a nasty piece of work.  Can'twait till tonight.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 30, 2005)

I was driving around twoish yesterday and caught Will being very nasty to Ed...I think this story is hotting up at last.  Will seems to be going through a bit of a personality change.  

I do think that Emma has become the most unsympathetic character and all I want to do is shout at the radio when she comes on...she deserves everything she gets...poor little George.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2005)

Poor Clarrie  I nearly did sympathy tears with her at the end of tonight's episode


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Poor Clarrie  I nearly did sympathy tears with her at the end of tonight's episode


I was too busy calculating how little we could sell our house for to pay proper attention, what happened?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I do think that Emma has become the most unsympathetic character and all I want to do is shout at the radio when she comes on


I blame Susan. I've always thought she was a div. She's never wanted her kids to be happy, all she cares about is how they are perceived. Poor Emmur and Christyfer.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I was too busy calculating how little we could sell our house for to pay proper attention, what happened?


Eddie going postal  about Ed after Lynda told Eddie about 'the flight to France' of which he knew nowt. He wants to disown Ed (after beating seven bells out of him) and it's tearing Clarrie apart.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Eddie going postal  about Ed after Lynda told Eddie about 'the flight to France' of which he knew nowt. He wants to disown Ed (after beating seven bells out of him) and it's tearing Clarrie apart.


Why can't anyone see through the lying bitch Emmur, surely Susan didn't go to prison just to have to put up with a scheming cow of a daughter  

Go on Ed, dump the bitch  before it's too late.


----------



## sparkling (Dec 3, 2005)

Just listened to weekend womens hour with the woman who plays Peggy discussing how her own husband suffered from Alzcheimers.  She was saying the script writers asked about her own experiences.  She also said that when she listens to the scenes with Jack and Peggy she finds it quite difficult.  

I do think that The Archers can be brilliant at slow developing but very realistic story lines.  I remember how the loss of Grange Farm for the Grundys started with the money making schemes of Eddy going horribly wrong and included that chilling scene of Jo killing Peggy and Grant in the high rise flat...made me go cold that one did.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2005)

Blimey - drama tonight! 

Just when you thought it had all died down


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Betty's a tough one, she'll be fine but it will change Roy and Hayley's plans.
Poor Brenda, she may have to come home to a house where the holly's not yet been put up


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 13, 2005)

I had guests round when Betty had her heart attack and I was crying in the kitchen cooking spring rolls...


----------



## zcat (Dec 14, 2005)

thats terrible poor you   

just thought -> were they really salty


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 14, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> thats terrible poor you
> 
> just thought -> were they really salty




  sorry, but


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2005)

Bloody heck, Betty's dead


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2005)

bloody hell....that right took me by surprise!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> bloody hell....that right took me by surprise!


Me too, I was only half paying attention. Usually you see these things coming


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2005)

same here, someone was round,and then suddenly......


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Bloody heck, Betty's dead



Shit. Betty dead.     I wasn't expecting that.  And just when they were planning their lives together as well.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm not so sure...I reckon the HEMS team will helicopter in and save her....


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Dec 16, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure...I reckon the HEMS team will helicopter in and save her....



I think its too late Mrs M.


----------



## hendo (Dec 17, 2005)

It says in the Telegraph that the actress is moving to New Zealand. Vanessa W did her sums and worked out that choppering her to and fro would cost the entire budget of 'Rome'.
Hence the fatal heart attack for a character whose health was never an issue until this week.

Things like this make me despair. Why couldn't Mike have received a job offer in Leamington? Then they could have written out Ambridge's most boring man into the bargain. 

Or a car accident? It worked for Mark Hebden, they could have used the same tree he wrapped his Audi around.

I've had a soft spot for Betty since Brian chased her round the kitchen during one of his endless mid life crises. Caroline, of course, allowed him to catch her when it was her turn, as did Siobhan, but not our Betty. Hers was the path of virtue, not all expenses trips to the Hotel Du Vin where Brian could explain his latest thoughts on 'set aside'.

RIP Betty, backstabbing with Soosan in the shop won't be the same without you.


----------



## hattie (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a sinking feeling this whole heart attack scenario has been pimped for public service broadcasting. 

First we learn an important lesson about why the ambulance doesn't rush straight off to hospital with your cardiacally-challenged loved one, then we hear of the important decisions to be made about 'the new clot busting drugs'. 

Now we will all berate ourselves, like Mike, for not knowing CPR.

And a nation will prepare itself for the xmas day onslaught of heart trouble.

Actually – does the whole nation listen to the Archers?

At least Roy and Hayley will have a bit more space now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 17, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> It says in the Telegraph that the actress is moving to New Zealand. Vanessa W did her sums and worked out that choppering her to and fro would cost the entire budget of 'Rome'.
> Hence the fatal heart attack for a character whose health was never an issue until this week.


<Loud wailing from Magpie Mews>





...and my HEMS theory was so sound when I formulated it....I can't move without finding a news story about miraculous lifesaving from HEMS teams at the moment


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> <Loud wailing from Magpie Mews>



Your husband wouldn't tell me what happened last night - only that it was very, very bad. But they talked about it on PM earlier. I'm glad I know - would have been a horrible shock tomorrow morning to hear it actually happen. 

I like Mike - he's much better than boring whiney Neil.

Well, I guess that's Phoebe's SA trip off the cards ...


----------



## sparkling (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm listening to it now and its all very poignant knowing that Betty is not long for this world...no Greek cruise for her and Mike.  


How does this programme consistently make good story lines?  East Enders could learn something from them...simple but telling...no dodgy gangster stories.....ahh Betty is asking Mike to come to bed...aahhh


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 18, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> How does this programme consistently make good story lines?  ....



the christmas episode coould be a corker - what with Mike's history of mental illness I reckon he could lose it completely now - what about a hostage situation with him holding Jack Woolley who he blames for over-working Betty in the shop? ... and does Helen know about Usha and the vicar yet? More potential for a bit of yuletide violence there I reckon ....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I didn't have a clue that they were going to kill Betty off until this morning -- it was a helluva shock and I have to say I was a bit teary at the end.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Well I didn't have a clue that they were going to kill Betty off until this morning -- it was a helluva shock and I have to say I was a bit teary at the end.



I think you should write and complain. That's why it was featured on PM yesterday - apparently people have complained that it's ruined their Christmas. 

They interviewed the actress who plays Betty (who's VERY posh!) and she was quite apologetic but basically said she wanted her life back.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 18, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> I've had a soft spot for Betty since Brian chased her round the kitchen during one of his endless mid life crises. Caroline, of course, allowed him to catch her when it was her turn, as did Siobhan, but not our Betty.



Yes, but wasn`t that more due to Jill`s timely appearance rather than Betty`s feeble protests ?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I think you should write and complain. That's why it was featured on PM yesterday - apparently people have complained that it's ruined their Christmas.
> 
> They interviewed the actress who plays Betty (who's VERY posh!) and she was quite apologetic but basically said she wanted her life back.



I don't know what's more shocking -- the fact that Betty died or the knowledge that she's secretly posh.    

When Susan Carter got sent to prison a few years ago now, my friend's mum was very upset and said it ruined her Christmas.


----------



## hendo (Dec 19, 2005)

There are two schools of thought on 'The Archers'.

1. The programme is a form of sophisticated electronic surveillance, coupled with sinister auto suggestion so that the inhabitants of a sealed off Ambridge all go to church on Sunday morning, thus missing hearing themselves on the omnibus edition. Plus they listen to a different highly edited form of Radio 4, with a fake soap opera called 'The Brixtonians' an everyday story of city folk, which involves a totally fictional pub called The Albert, and the sordid goings on therein. People can try to leave the Village, but like 'The Prisoner', they cannot, they just end up back on Lakey Hill.

2. It's a fictional construct, sorted by the BBC in Birmingham, and so we needn't worry ourselves when characters die, since we never knew them in anycase. Instead we can simply enjoy it as 'radio drama'.

I'm in School No 1.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> I'm in School No 1.


The Archers are real - there is no cast


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm finding the storyline a bit distressing at the moment. I had to walk out of the kitchen for a while last night.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 4, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I'm finding the storyline a bit distressing at the moment. I had to walk out of the kitchen for a while last night.



I was sobbing. I had to walk away from the radio so I couldn't hear it very well


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh god, is it going to be an emotional one on Sunday then.    

Is anyone else jumping up and down and shouting at the radio whenever Susan Carter gets all disapproving about Usha and the vicar?  For God's sake woman, remove the bloody plank from your own eye first.  You're the one with the daughter who married one brother, had a baby with him, and then ran off with the other!  People who live in glasshouses etc etc.

Cliche-ridden rant over.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

Not to mention being a convicted criminal AND the sister of *shudder* Clive


----------



## pennimania (Jan 5, 2006)

Shula is being very holier than thou about it too  

I must be the only person here who wasn't keen on Beddee. I mean I never wished her dead but I used to find her smugness pretty unbearable sometimes.

In fact just before she had her first attack she was being so fulsome about xmas that I remarked to mr mania that it would all go pearshaped.

Mind you i was thinking more along the lines of Brenda announcing she would not be coming home for Christmas than cardiac arrest


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 13, 2006)

Angry rant.

What ignorant nasty bastard has dropped the vicar into trouble with the bishop -- that is just such a low low low thing to do to send nasty letters to the bishop like that.

I'm so pleased that the bishop looks like that he has taken a sensible approach to it and invited him and Usha to dinner.

Grrrr! nasty bigots.

I wonder who it was who would do such a thing.

The thing is would Susan Carter go to the lengths of writing a letter -- can't think that it would be Shula eventhough she is holier than though about it.


----------



## hendo (Jan 13, 2006)

Its the closed minded bigotry and nastiness which helps to make The Archers such a pungent listen. From Roy's bonkers racist assaults on Usha to Sid's rampant homophobia, Ambridge positively bulges with objectionable and paeolithic attitudes, which the scriptwriters alternately showcase then  ignore. 

As far as writing to the bishop is concerned I don't think its Soosan. She can't spell and can't afford the stamp. 

No, if you ask me, its archbitch Shoola who nicked Usha's nice Manchester based boyfriend and is now trying to piss on her parade once again.

Nothing will satisfy bigot Hebden till the poor woman is evicted from Borsetshire by a torchlit parade of white-sheeted residents. 

There are signs the SW's are listening to the listeners rants about her on boards such as these, because they have Alastair tell her to bog off on increasingly numerous occasions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 14, 2006)

Mind you, it could be wasisname, Derek Fletcher? Felcher?

You know, the whiny (male) bastard (just in case you thought I was talking about Shula!).


----------



## sparkling (Jan 14, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> There are signs the SW's are listening to the listeners rants about her on boards such as these, because they have Alastair tell her to bog off on increasingly numerous occasions.



That marriage seems pretty doomed to me.  They had a bad spell when Alistair got hooked on gambling but managed to put the zing back into their lives by decorating the bedroom.      I wondered if that was some kind of code for something else they were doing?  Surely buying a few new cushions and a splash of paint would not have been enough.

Anyway I guess Alistair is even now gambling away the stables whilst holier than wotsit is busy poking her nose into others affairs and talking of affairs she was't so holy when she bedded the good doctor only weeks away from her impending marriage.  Shula really annoys me.  



oh and ps Sunday's episode had been crying as well.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> That marriage seems pretty doomed to me.  They had a bad spell when Alistair got hooked on gambling but managed to put the zing back into their lives by decorating the bedroom.      I wondered if that was some kind of code for something else they were doing?  Surely buying a few new cushions and a splash of paint would not have been enough.



And she's revoltingly over-protective of Daniel, who's got to be the whiniest, least appealing child in the village. 

I sort of their marriage to break up but then I think of all the months of her wailing and ranting and I'm not sure it would be worth it tbh


----------



## pennimania (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it would be worth it!!!!  

but then I am just plain nasty and positively like it when things go awry for the inmates of Ambridge.

In RL Alastair would have fucked off long ago - and indeed Shula only entertains him because he is a vet and she gets the horses' shots and such gratis.

A true marriage of inconvenience.

And am I the only person who thinks Sid and Jolene are out of order (and out of touch with reality) expecting Caroline to tailor her finances to fit in with them 

It was bloody good of her to bale them out before....


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> And am I the only person who thinks Sid and Jolene are out of order (and out of touch with reality) expecting Caroline to tailor her finances to fit in with them
> 
> It was bloody good of her to bale them out before....



No, I agree with you. Jolene's going to try and start an Ambridge class war - I don't know what she thinks it's going to achieve   

So there were three letters to Bishop Cyril - I reckon Shula, Susan and ... Derek Fletcher?


----------



## pennimania (Jan 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> No, I agree with you. Jolene's going to try and start an Ambridge class war - I don't know what she thinks it's going to achieve
> 
> So there were three letters to Bishop Cyril - I reckon Shula, Susan and ... Derek Fletcher?



It will achieve bugger all!

if Ambridge is anything like the rural area I live in, Grey Gables will be providing employment for half the village  

3 letters eh?  I didn't hear all the episodes this week.....


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2006)

So if I thought Jolene was taking the piss  a week or so ago, what is she like now?  

I can't believe the way everyone is drinking her nonsense in like a toilet. i thought David and Ruth might have pointed out to her that what Oliver does with his assets is none of her beeswax.

And why does the village think it is poor old Caroline's fault that GG is to be sold. Nobody seems to oint the finger at Peggoi - not that she and Jack aren't free to do as they like also  


I guess I need to get out more - I was shouting at the radio last night!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2006)

Caroline always gets the blame for everything. 

Jolene is a moany old bat and no fun since she got together with Sid. She doesn't even do C&W singing anymore ...


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm with Jolene on this one!

Ambridge doesn't need a posh hotel and restaurant - it needs a pub!

And I couldn't care less about the fortunes of the stuck up pro-hunting Caroline and Oliver - they even seem to have given up the fostering now it all got a bit difficult


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I'm with Jolene on this one!
> 
> Ambridge doesn't need a posh hotel and restaurant - it needs a pub!
> 
> And I couldn't care less about the fortunes of the stuck up pro-hunting Caroline and Oliver - they even seem to have given up the fostering now it all got a bit difficult



I don't think it's either/or. The pub is not going to go and neither's Grey Gables. And I think they haven't fostered for a bit because there isn't anyone that needs fostering at the mo (conveniently for the storyline). Do you know that they've actually given it up or is that speculation? 

I like Caroline


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2006)

I like Caroline too! She comes across as a really nice woman, she has been working at GG for donkeys' years and has a huge emotional investment there. Oliver is not that bad - in fact he is a decent guy- been prepared to do more for Ed in many ways. I don't think they are snobbish at all.

I didn't think they had given up on fostering either - just not been a suitable child recently. I mean from placement by SS's point of view.

 Don't let the hunting put you off them - I would definitely rather go on the piss with Caroline than Jolene.


----------



## hendo (Jan 23, 2006)

I find the whole Bull storyline utterly unreal. Britain is full of people and institutions who will lend you the GDP of a small country with hardly any collateral at all.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I find the whole Bull storyline utterly unreal. Britain is full of people and institutions who will lend you the GDP of a small country with hardly any collateral at all.



That thought had crossed my mind too!  

but sid doesn't want a mortgage because he is nearly 60 or summat. Why can't Jolene take it on and support him in his dotage?


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 23, 2006)

don't you think they are going to make it a "community pub"? - it's a chance for The Archers to do a bit of education about rural issues and the rural development agency and all that malarky.

And I'd far rather go out on the piss with Jolene - she'd be lots more fun than stuffy Caroline


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> but sid doesn't want a mortgage because he is nearly 60 or summat. Why can't Jolene take it on and support him in his dotage?



maybe sid is the licensee and jolene isn't? he's been there far longer than her and she may never have put her name over the door


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> And I'd far rather go out on the piss with Jolene - she'd be lots more fun than stuffy Caroline



I agree there -- Jolene is one of few archers charachters to cause a commotion in me underwear.

<fuck me did I really just say that???? -- gets coat>


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I would definitely rather go on the piss with Caroline than Jolene.


Caroline, on the piss?  Somehow I dont think that has ever, or will ever happen.  If only because she is far far too tedious a person.

And, aye, Sid is the official landlord.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I agree there -- Jolene is one of few archers charachters to cause a commotion in me underwear.
> 
> <fuck me did I really just say that???? -- gets coat>



 

It's because she sounds like the Caramac rabbit.   

I cant' think of anyone in the Archers I'd actively like to go on the piss with. There must be someone ... Sam and Kirsty possibly. But that's clutching at straws


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 23, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It's because she sounds like the Caramac rabbit.




Yeeeeesssss that's probably why.  Now why oh why does that accent sound so damn dirty     (and I thought Shippou-chan's catgirl maid fetish was weird. 




			
				trashpony said:
			
		

> I cant' think of anyone in the Archers I'd actively like to go on the piss with. There must be someone ... Sam and Kirsty possibly. But that's clutching at straws



Usha and the Vicar sound like a good laugh for a night out.  Agree about Sam and Kirsty as well.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Yeeeeesssss that's probably why.  Now why oh why does that accent sound so damn dirty     (and I thought Shippou-chan's catgirl maid fetish was weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Usha and the Vicar sound like a good laugh for a night out.  Agree about Sam and Kirsty as well.



You're not alone - there's something very compelling about it  

Oh yeah - Usha and Alan would be alright. I just wish Usha wasn't friends with bloody Elizabeth. Still - love the fact that she hates Shula as much as I do


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Caroline always gets the blame for everything.
> 
> Jolene is a moany old bat and no fun since she got together with Sid. She doesn't even do C&W singing anymore ...



I blame Peggy, myself.  I can't stand Piggy.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd choose Clarry if I had to go on the piss with anyone. We could have some of Joe's cider first to put us in the mood


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2006)

Going out with Jolene would be just plain _apalling._ 


Think how she would be dressed first   - you would have to go line dancing with her, listen to C&W (a personal hate) and probably end up watching male strippers AND being forced to do karaoke.


With Caroline you could get quietly and satisfyingly sozzled and have a good talk about horses (but then I was always a horsy girl)


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Going out with Jolene would be just plain _apalling._
> 
> 
> Think how she would be dressed first   - you would have to go line dancing with her, listen to C&W (a personal hate) and probably end up watching male strippers AND being forced to do karaoke.
> D



Sounds like a good night out --especially if it included the male strippers as well.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good night out --especially if it included the male strippers as well.



each to their own


----------



## mango5 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to miss this tonight.  Thanks to the BBC for 'listen again', phew!  It's a tense week, what with all these trailers


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2006)

it's exciting stuff alright!


e2: actually, it wasnt that exciting.  bloody trailers


----------



## sparkling (Aug 10, 2006)

So Ed's on crack.  How soon do you think he'll be cured will all it need is Eddie to tell him he loves him?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I'd choose Clarry if I had to go on the piss with anyone. We could have some of Joe's cider first to put us in the mood


 Can I come too? A Clarrie/Shirl night is one not to be missed.........


----------



## sparkling (Aug 13, 2006)

Aahh just listened to Sunday's ominbus...good ole Eddie realising he needs to put things right with Ed.

I'm enjoying this storyline although not sure how realistic it all is.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes it would be a shame if the Archers slipped from its usual standards of gritty realism and uncompromising truthfulness.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Can I come too? A Clarrie/Shirl night is one not to be missed.........



Sounds like a good night out to me. I'll be down the Albert next week but I'm not sure that Clarrie can make


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2006)

Can anyone fill me in on what happened with Nigel's paintings? I think I must have missed an episode somewhere.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 20, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Can anyone fill me in on what happened with Nigel's paintings? I think I must have missed an episode somewhere.



Wasn't one of them discovered to be a covered-up masterpiece?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2006)

It looked like it was going that way (last I heard he was scraping bits of paint off), but then there was something in the omnibus about him selling one for £250


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 20, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> It looked like it was going that way (last I heard he was scraping bits of paint off), but then there was something in the omnibus about him selling one for £250



Yes I heard that as well. Wouldn't that have been the 'masterpiece'?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2006)

Bit cheap for a masterpiece. Oh well, I've just had a look at the Archers message board and apparently everyone is confused.


----------



## hendo (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone agree with me that Ed has turned from being one of the best characters into a boring whining waste of time? All in the space of about three weeks. It's a tribute to the writer's skill. As is the art storyline which I don't get either.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 21, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Does anyone agree with me that Ed has turned from being one of the best characters into a boring whining waste of time? All in the space of about three weeks. It's a tribute to the writer's skill. As is the art storyline which I don't get either.



I did like listening to Ed's and Eddy's reunion though. 

Whats happening with Clarrie and Mike?  Do you think they'll get it on together and bonking Brian and Siobhorn...any chance of them rekindling the flames of passion? 


Oooh and while I'm thinking Archers passion does anyone remember the shower scene with Jolene and Sid?  I felt really embarrassed listening to that...should have been after the watershed.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2006)

What about Ruth and Sam?  How long is it going to be before he snogs her in the dairy eh? 

Ed is annoying me now - he's feeling so sorry for himself. Perhaps Emmer's constant whining has rubbed off on him?

And I don't understand the paintings story - they found some nice landscapes of Borsetshire, one of which Nigel's sold for £250? It's hardly going to pay for a new roof for Lower Loxley is it?  

and yes - sid and jolene made me feel dirty


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 21, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Does anyone agree with me that Ed has turned from being one of the best characters into a boring whining waste of time? *All in the space of about three weeks.* It's a tribute to the writer's skill. As is the art storyline which I don't get either.



Has he not only been back for two weeks?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't listen to it this week because I got fed up with the Ed storyline. Only listened to the omnibus because it was wet and I was hungover and there was nothing to do.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 21, 2006)

I do love listening to the ominbus.  Its part of my Sunday...laying in bed and listening to the omnibus while sort of drifting and dozing.  Its got now that most of my friends know not to phone or arrange anything with me on a Sunday till after 11.15 and this week cos I had a hangover as well I even pulled the  plug on the phone.    Shocking


----------



## Ms T (Aug 21, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Has he not only been back for two weeks?



It seems like two years.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the problem with the Ed storyline is that none of the main players come across as at all likable and it's hard to care about how it works out.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 21, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I think the problem with the Ed storyline is that none of the main players come across as at all likable and it's hard to care about how it works out.



Even little Georgie turned nasty this week!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I think the problem with the Ed storyline is that none of the main players come across as at all likable and it's hard to care about how it works out.


William sounds like the bitter twisted moustache twirling villain at the moment, and as for that selfish minx Emmur  It was good to hear Clarrie get arsey with her....I could give Ed a slap right now....nice to see Oliver assume the mantle of Borsetshire Sainthood though, it never sat well on Shula's shoulders....


----------



## hendo (Aug 22, 2006)

I think one problem at the moment is that Ed is just not the most obvious crack head in the world. I can imagine him wanting to put distance between himself and Ambridge, but the drugs storyline doesn't seem right from Ed who seemed to have gone past his most turbulent years and picked up some responsibility.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> William sounds like the bitter twisted moustache twirling villain at the moment, and as for that selfish minx Emmur  It was good to hear Clarrie get arsey with her....I could give Ed a slap right now....nice to see Oliver assume the mantle of Borsetshire Sainthood though, it never sat well on Shula's shoulders....



Yes Shula always had that smug, holier than thou attitude which is what clearly sent her husband to the gambling table. 

I've actually enjoyed the Ed/drug storyline although I do agree it did sort of come out of the blue and it might have been more realistic if Ed had gone off on a binge of offending or burgling or selling dodgy gear rather than drugs.

Someone said even George sounds nasty now...well he is obviously influenced by Emmur and her family...although that baby cries at the drop of a hat and needs toughing up a bit.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I think one problem at the moment is that Ed is just not the most obvious crack head in the world. I can imagine him wanting to put distance between himself and Ambridge, but the drugs storyline doesn't seem right from Ed who seemed to have gone past his most turbulent years and picked up some responsibility.



I didn't realise until last week that Jezzer's long term brain damage was caused by K. 

Ha!  

And I also thought - how the bloody hell would Caroline know what a crack pipe looks like? Did she get a drug paraphenalia leaflet when they started fostering or something?


----------



## sparkling (Aug 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I didn't realise until last week that Jezzer's long term brain damage was caused by K.
> 
> Ha!
> 
> And I also thought - how the bloody hell would Caroline know what a crack pipe looks like? Did she get a drug paraphenalia leaflet when they started fostering or something?




It took me a while to realise what it was she found when she stripped the sheet off the matress...I stupidly thought Ed had had an acc_ident. doh_


----------



## hendo (Aug 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I didn't realise until last week that Jezzer's long term brain damage was caused by K.
> 
> Ha!
> 
> And I also thought - how the bloody hell would Caroline know what a crack pipe looks like? Did she get a drug paraphenalia leaflet when they started fostering or something?



I dare say Caroline has seen crack pipes on Antiques Roadshow or something, or perhaps they used them during breaks at gymkhanas when she was a girl.

I was thinking about Jazzer's brain damage lastnight. It's disapeared hasn't it, like Ernest Saunder's Alzheimers.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I dare say Caroline has seen crack pipes on Antiques Roadshow or something, or perhaps they used them during breaks at gymkhanas when she was a girl.
> 
> I was thinking about Jazzer's brain damage lastnight. It's disapeared hasn't it, like Ernest Saunder's Alzheimers.



It's most mysterious, all of it. Jazzer's miraculous recovery, Caroline's secret crack habit, Ed's overnight alcoholism. 

Bring back toxic badgers I say!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I didn't realise until last week that *Jezzer's* long term brain damage was caused by K.


Are you mixing up your radio and your internet soap operas?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Are you mixing up your radio and your internet soap operas?



 

and they've both recovered well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> And I also thought - how the bloody hell would Caroline know what a crack pipe looks like? Did she get a drug paraphenalia leaflet when they started fostering or something?


Quite possibly but more likely the things people leave behind in hotels...I know someone who works in a big hotel and she says you would not believe what the chambermaids find after guests have departed. Mostly vibrators and drugs jetsam.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone else remember when Ruth first went to work at Brookfield? I'm sure that David was engaged to Sophie Barlow then   I don't suppose he can have been or Ruth would remember her but I recall an episode where Davids girlfriend was staying for dinner and Ruth was there too and fancying David.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2006)

I remember when Ruth was a student at Brookfield...the only thing I really remember clearly about Sophie was that she asked whether Kenton and Shula were identical twins....


----------



## sparkling (Aug 31, 2006)

Whats happened between Ruth and Sam then?  I never get to hear the daily shows and this Sunday I won't be able to listen to my regular ominubus and our bloody computer has lost its sound driver or something so can't get listen again shows.  

Is Ruth so really unaware of the hidden passion Sam has for her?

BTW did Ruth have reconstructive surgery after her cancer?  I can't remember.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 31, 2006)

No, she's got a prosthetic boob...she was complaining about how uncomfortable and sweaty it was in hot weather.


----------



## hendo (Aug 31, 2006)

The treehouse is a metaphor for Ruth's hidden sexuality. David cannot build it or relate to it; only Sam has the vision, but has he the courage to seize his moment?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> The treehouse is a metaphor for Ruth's hidden sexuality. David cannot build it or relate to it; only Sam has the vision, but has he the courage to seize his moment?





Nah - he'll fall for the obvious charms of Sophie, Brookfield will be broken up, David will get the arable and Ruth and Sam will get the cows


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 31, 2006)

...and Elizabeth with go postal about her 'rights'


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ...and Elizabeth with go postal about her 'rights'



I'd forgotten about her  Maybe that isn't such a good idea for a plot in that case - anything that gives her more airtime is a bad idea.


----------



## hendo (Aug 31, 2006)

The listeners make their views about smug characters well known on sites like these and I think the writers read the comments. That's why Shula and Alastair have had some highly entertaining problems recently and why Rooth and boring David are about to hit the rocks. Its bloody good, if you ask me. 
I hope they split up and David attacks Sam with his cricket bat while riding a quad bike, and the dreadful Pip is squished beneath the wheels in the melee. 

Other characters get turned into tossers for no good reason, ie Wulliam.  He's ripe for rehabilitation, as is Ed, who I wish would stop being a prat.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 1, 2006)

Everybody on the Archers messageboard seems to loathe Ruth, which I don't understand. She was quite a good feminist role model when younger, and I can't see why anyone would take against her apart from the accent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Everybody on the Archers messageboard seems to loathe Ruth, which I don't understand. She was quite a good feminist role model when younger, and I can't see why anyone would take against her *apart from the accent.*



You mean the accent isn't enough reason?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> You mean the accent isn't enough reason?



She's a fuck of a lot better than Sophie - I want to kill her already


----------



## sparkling (Sep 2, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> She's a fuck of a lot better than Sophie - I want to kill her already



Who is Sophie?  I seem to have missed her?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> You mean the accent isn't enough reason?


It's a regional accent. People have them. It's a harsh fact, I know, but it has to be faced.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> She's a fuck of a lot better than Sophie - I want to kill her already


Oh I like Sophie - she's not a proper character, she's a caricature, a scriptwriter's joke, like Hayley was at first.

Hayley married to Roy and getting into the chickens is no fun at all


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Who is Sophie?  I seem to have missed her?



She's David's ex girlfriend - who's come back to Ambridge with her posh silky voice. She's apparently very 'glamorous', playing on Ruth's frumpy fears.

I like Ruth.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I like Ruth.



Me too. She's not a smug Archer, she can't rustle up delicious meals for 15 at the drop of a hat, her family get frozen pizza if they're lucky, she doesn't always get on with her in-laws because she refuses to conform to their Archer expectations, and she worries about her appearance like a normal person.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Me too. She's not a smug Archer, she can't rustle up delicious meals for 15 at the drop of a hat, her family get frozen pizza if they're lucky, she doesn't always get on with her in-laws because she refuses to conform to their Archer expectations, and she worries about her appearance like a normal person.



And she has a special bond with her herd - she's my kind of woman


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Me too. She's not a smug Archer, she can't rustle up delicious meals for 15 at the drop of a hat, her family get frozen pizza if they're lucky, she doesn't always get on with her in-laws because she refuses to conform to their Archer expectations, and she worries about her appearance like a normal person.



I like everything about Ruth, including her accent.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Oh I like Sophie - she's not a proper character, she's a caricature, a scriptwriter's joke


I've met people like Sophie...sadly they are all too real. Not the sharpest knife in the top drawer.


----------



## hendo (Sep 2, 2006)

New Archers characters go on a credibility curve; starting out as caricature then gaining depth and believability. I remember Linda Snell arriving and being a kind of hate figure but then fleshing out to be the Ambridge fixture we all know and love. Similarly Matt Crawford. 
I remember Sophie the first time around, when she was a witless sloane. Lot more too her now though, as David found out over dinner in Friday's episode.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2006)

I only realised hearing her the second time around that she's played by the actress that was also the vicar (her name escapes me).


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I only realised hearing her the second time around that she's played by the actress that was also the vicar (her name escapes me).



I knew she sounded familiar! Janet was the vicar.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh yes, now you've said that...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 3, 2006)

God Adam is the most annoying whining twat ever. I think they're overdoing his moaning a bit tbh - he wouldn't have any friends much less a boyfriend if he were really that bad.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2006)

Sophie was always an incredibly irritating character, to say brain dead would be somewhat generous.  How is Usha meant to know that she was 'intellectually challenged' tho, if Roof had no idea?

Still, will provide Roof with the excuse for having a quickie with Sam no doubt...


----------



## sparkling (Sep 4, 2006)

Can someone please please tell me cos I have missed the ominibus due to my own family stuff (parents golden wedding anniversary and the stuff that went on on Saturday could fill our own ominbus I can tell you especially with me calling Cousin Ruth a tory rich bitch!!!  Uncle John will never speak to me again I expect   anyway...) Who is Sophie??


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2006)

Sophie Barlow (not to be confused with Janet Fisher) was a vacuous sloan who David nearly married (nigh on) twenty-five years ago.  Although Phil really really liked/fancied her, he never wanted the marriage to go ahead cos she wasn't a farmer and if/when her and David divorced she'd get half the farm and would likely turn it into a 'Ye Olde Farmplace' for tourists to tramp round, or would try and give it away to poor Africans.

She buggerred off and set up some fashion house thingy, got wed, and later got divorced.

She still appears to be a bit light on the ol' braincells.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you   

I caught last nights show this lunchtime and heard Ruth fretting about cooking for all the clan and Sam being oh so sympathetic.  <go and look after Kirsty orrible Sam   >


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2006)

dont be daft, he aint gonna ever look after Kirsty!  He's only still 'with' her so David dont get suspicious


----------



## hendo (Sep 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> She still appears to be a bit light on the ol' braincells.



She may be 'thick' but she had the good sense not to marry boring David.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2006)

I predict that the traditional Christmas bombshell will involve Sam and Ruth...she will rebuff him and they'll have to find a new herdsman..........


----------



## FiFi (Sep 4, 2006)

Christmas! 

With all that unresovled sexual tension!!

They'll never last the distance.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 4, 2006)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Christmas!
> 
> With all that unresovled sexual tension!!
> 
> They'll never last the distance.



Isn't all the sexual tension only on Sam's part though?  Ruth just carries on chatting about treehouses, naughty kids and the problem of feeding the Archer clan all without noticing Sam smouldering beside her.  He had better not stand too near any haystacks thats all I can say. 

I do hope we don't have another shower scene like Sid and Jolene, I felt really embarrassed listening to my radio when that happened. 

This storyline has been building for months really which is something I like about the Archers.

Btw has anyone heard from Cathy lately?  Is she recovered from the rape and do her and Kenton 'get it together now'?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's my (no doubt entirely wrong) prediction for what will happen with the Sam and Ruth storyline: Sam will go a bit psycho stalker when all this comes to a head and he realises Ruth isn't interested. He'll be putting Ruth through it, but she'll feel she's to blame and not tell David for ages (because it's the Archers and people always don't tell people stuff for stupid reasons). But eventually she will and Sam will get the boot and all will be well (except for Sam, who will go off and herd cows in Eastern Europe. Or possibly kill himself. Or hold Kirsty hostage in a dramatic 24-hour cliffhanger).


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 5, 2006)

And yes Adam is a miserable git, but listening to him talking to Brian you can tell where he picked it up from.


----------



## hendo (Sep 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Btw has anyone heard from Cathy lately?  Is she recovered from the rape and do her and Kenton 'get it together now'?



Cathy and the feckless Kenton had a gruesome reconciliation scene a few months back.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2006)

Cathy won't have been round that much because the actress who plays her is the main powerhouse behind the Archers fan club and it's cruise/fête/holiday season....


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2006)

Emmur's going off to star in Andrew Davies' new adaptation of Northanger Abbey.  The Telegraph couldn't get over its excitement about it -- it had all the elements of a Torygraph reader's wet dream.  Jane Austen.  The Archers.  A pretty girl who went to Oxbridge (big photo of her on page 3).  I wonder whether they'll write her out for a bit, or maybe she'll just go a bit quiet for a while a la Kathy and Kenton. 

I think Ruth might snog Sam in a moment of weakness, and then massively regret it.  Whatever happens, they're clearly preparing for a Ruth and David crisis round about Christmas time.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 5, 2006)

We haven't heard that much from Phil and Jill lately either although I Phil was pottering around the other day...he sounded quite elderly and frail.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> We haven't heard that much from Phil and Jill lately either although I Phil was pottering around the other day...he sounded quite elderly and frail.


didn't he just!  I was actually wondering if they'd got a differant actor in he sounded so, well, unPhillike


----------



## pooka (Sep 6, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I only realised hearing her the second time around that she's played by the actress that was also the vicar (her name escapes me).



Is she not also the actress who played the air-head in 'Think the Unthinkable'? *

Up and coming? Ruth will get steadily more pissed off with David  following Sophie round like a puppy dog, and be driven in Sam's arms. But Brookfield and the kids will ultimately keep David and Ruth together and it will be bye bye Sam (who's a bit of a twat anyway).

Adam will get increasingly pissed off with the Debbie situation and to crown it all will come upon Ian and  Mabs 'circumventing the clinic' (possibly in the shower, possibly broadcast) and will flounce out of the series for a while....

Dastardly Brian is going to be sliming back and forth to Germany for a while and will make the mistake of asking Usha to change his will to include Roraigh. Usha will let slip to Ruth, who will tell David. When David is under pressure over Sofie he'll 'accidentally' spill all Brian's beans to show he's not the only cad. Debbie will fall out with Brian, and take up with the odious Mat, with whom she's probably already at it  (doesn't she have a thing about older blokes?).

Phil will bake a green cake.

PS..Surely (re hendo's comment) Linda Snell is _still _a caricature....it's surpising the actress playing her can keep a straight face.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 6, 2006)

No mileage in Clarrie and Mike then?  

I'd quite like a christmas story line that involved bloody stuck up Elizabeth (how did Phil and Jill produce such stuck up patronising daughters? ) somehow being thrown out into the street with everyone in Ambridge shutting their doors against her.  Forced to live in Emmur's caravan she has to take a cleaning job at the Bull to survive.  She really gets on my nerves.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2006)

I just wish there would be more of Lilian and Jolene. I'm very bored with the Archers these days and don't worry if I miss a few episodes.   I've been a big fan since the early 70s but I'm fast losing interest. 
I just can't get excited at the prospect of David, Ruth, Sophie and Sam hogging the storylines for the coming months.  
Oh, and the marriage of the faithful retainers dosn't do much for me either. 


Blimey, don't I sound miserable  
If there are any scriptwriters paying attention, let's have a nice Emmerdale style explosion and get rid of Brookfield Farm. Then build Brookfield Meadows Housing Delopment.


----------



## bus (Sep 6, 2006)

> No mileage in Clarrie and Mike then?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ooooh, an archers thread!!! I knew there was a reason I came here
> ...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2006)

There was a bit the other day about Jennifer going round to see Peggy to give moral support because Jack was having a phase of getting angry with her.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> (how did Phil and Jill produce such stuck up patronising daughters? )


have you never listened to Jill then? Stuck up get that she is.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd love to see Clarrie get off with Mike.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2006)

pooka said:
			
		

> Is she not also the actress who played the air-head in 'Think the Unthinkable'? *


No, Sophie/Janet is played by Moir Leslie


----------



## bus (Sep 6, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Clarrie get off with Mike.



not entirely sure I'd like to see it, the imagining of it's fearsome enough .

There seem to be lots of potential things up in the air with the archers at the mo....ruth and sam...the possibility of summat between emmur and will (oh, the horror!!!), clarrie and mike, even the spawn of aldridge (is it raurigh?) seems to have appeared back on the scene. Ambridge does seem awash with sub-plots at the moment...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2006)

There was an episode a few weeks back with stuff about the Emmur and Ed saga, the Brian and Siobhan saga and the Adam and Ian saga, and one realised just how many bloody ridiculous convoluted parentage plots the scriptwriters have been foisting onto us all...


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 6, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> There was an episode a few weeks back with stuff about the Emmur and Ed saga, the Brian and Siobhan saga and the Adam and Ian saga, and one realised just how many bloody ridiculous convoluted parentage plots the scriptwriters have been foisting onto us all...



The scriptwriters do need to populate the future.


----------



## bus (Sep 6, 2006)

well at least they're leaving off Kenton Archer for a bit. Kathy Perks you're nowt but a fool!


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2006)

there arent really that many options in Ambridge tho are there?


----------



## sparkling (Sep 6, 2006)

I did think it was quite sweet the other week when we had Nelson's dog died.  I wonder if the script writers had suddenly remembered that Elizabeth had it and that it probably should have gone to meet his master in the sky a long time ago.   

What happened to Mrs Anchobus dogs?  Did anyone take them in and wasn't it horrible when they were accused of sheep worrying?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2006)

Lynda Snell took them in iirc


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh, and it's Mrs Antrobus.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 6, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Oh, and it's Mrs Antrobus.



I could never spell her name its not spelt as the actors pronounce it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2006)

I adore Margot Boyd (the actress who plays Mrs A). Her voice has been part of my radio landscape since I was a child. I particularly liked her as Hilda Rumpole. Leo McKern and Margot Boyd. A perfect combination.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 6, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I adore Margot Boyd (the actress who plays Mrs A). Her voice has been part of my radio landscape since I was a child. I particularly liked her as Hilda Rumpole. Leo McKern and Margot Boyd. A perfect combination.



please can you keep real life out of this thread....my disbelief is suspended and as far as I'm concerned Mrs A is a real person


----------



## sparkling (Sep 6, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> please can you keep real life out of this thread....my disbelief is suspended and as far as I'm concerned Mrs A is a real person



Yes and living happily in some lovely old people's home with Hayley visiting her regularly.   I was quite sad when she had to give up her own home.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Yes and living happily in some lovely old people's home with Hayley visiting her regularly.   I was quite sad when she had to give up her own home.



I wondered what happened, I miss a lot now...she always seemed very robust.  Of course she became redundant when Linda Snell turned up.

I'm interested to see what happens to Adam.  I was at Newcastle Uni with him....never met him though.  Why is his relationship with Debbie so bad?  I missed his return..


----------



## bus (Sep 6, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Lynda Snell took them in iirc



i thought that the snell woman took in Scruff? 

though i am senile and forgetful, so i could be wrong

Scruff was the mutt that Shula and Alistair had, yeah? The one they had to get rid of because it was bothering horses? and they gave it to the evil snell woman (actually whatever happened to the snell woman's lamas?)

God, Shula, now if ever a woman needed tying to the Ambridge ducking stool it was shula...bloody woman


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

This thread will enable me to "come out" so to speak.

All of my friends think I'm "strange" for liking the Archers

I feel like an orphan who has just found his extended family

Right then . . . . 

Mike and Clary ----------- Gonna happen, no doubt

Ruth and Sam ----------- Toughie. Sam will see David and his ex getting "friendly", misunderstand what's going on and make a play for Ruth. She'll say something along the line of "Nooo, Nooo, Nooo" and reject his advances (obviously)

meanwhile

David will see Sam and Ruth getting "friendly" but will miss the "Nooo, Nooo, Nooo" bit and go off and try and be "friendly" with his ex

or maybe

Phil, who still has a soft spot for Ex, might try his luck . . . . . . . 

Matt Crawford. Gonna make a play for Debbie, clear as the nose on your face.

The Ed / Emmur / Will triangle

I'd like to think that there should be some catastrophe involving a shot gun, two murders and a suicide . . . . but that would be too easy.

So Ed will try to get his life back together with Oliver (those poor cows!!!!!)

Will, if there is any justice in this world, will have an absolute stunner come to Keepers Cottage and ask for help as her car has broken down (pout . . . . . flick hair out of face . . . . . push heaving breasts together) and it, being Will, will probably get her F@ck!ng car going and wave her on her way!!!!!!

Emmur, she will burn in hell. The child being brought up by the real father, who is . . . . . Kenton!!!

Or something like that.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2006)

Didn't Lynda take in one of the afghan/sheepdog crosses?


----------



## FiFi (Sep 6, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> This thread will enable me to "come out" so to speak.
> 
> ...



I like the way you think.



But then, my friends think I'm strange too!


----------



## bus (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone catch last night's? 

Will and Emmur were very chatty I thought, and Emmur seems to be getting much less waily about Ed (thank the lord). And what about Will jumpstarting Emmur's car.....that's a metaphor for something you mark my words...

And there is no doubt that aldridge is going to come to grief over this whole estate work thing. Matt will end up owning the lot, and it'll all be debbie's fault...oh yes


----------



## hendo (Sep 8, 2006)

pooka said:
			
		

> PS..Surely (re hendo's comment) Linda Snell is _still _a caricature....it's surpising the actress playing her can keep a straight face.



She is a caricature sometimes, but when she talks about kids (she has none, to her sadness), or about her financial status (broke), she's very real. As real as an Archer's character can be, at any rate.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2006)

...and she's really sympathetic with troubled teens...I really like the character......my favourite Lynda Snell scene of all time is when she went to London to the theatre and saw Dame Edna who ripped the piss out of her...I wept with laughter


----------



## bus (Sep 9, 2006)

i can never forgiv the snell woman for all that fuss over the Grundy's pole barn. she's a cow.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2006)

I bet it was a sodding eyesore all the same!


----------



## sparkling (Sep 9, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> i can never forgiv the snell woman for all that fuss over the Grundy's pole barn. she's a cow.



She is struggling now though with Roberts redundancy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2006)

I predict her low-allergen garden will be dug up and planted with cabbage and potatoes.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 9, 2006)

Or perhaps they will have to take in lodgers?  Or even god forbid downsize into a smaller house.


----------



## bus (Sep 11, 2006)

> Or perhaps they will have to take in lodgers? Or even god forbid downsize into a smaller house



they'll sell up, and use her llamas as nomadic pack animals and live in a yurt near the bull.

and GOD did you hear Fallon and Tom Archer wandering about borchester blithering on about tory boy archer's sausages? loathesome little man...I despair.

In fact, to be honest, (and I had this conversation with moose a few months back) I don't really like any of the characters in the archers. Peggy's alright I guess, but matt's a shite, lillian's a gin soused old cow, ruth...i have not the words.., emmur..scuttler, adam...whinger, kenton....git, brian....satan - the list goes on and on. which begs the question...why do i listen to it religiously


----------



## moose (Sep 11, 2006)

Because the day wouldn't be complete without shouting at the wireless. And hoping one day that Jazza will take a big fat gun to the lot of 'em.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> did you hear Fallon and Tom Archer wandering about borchester blithering on about tory boy archer's sausages?


Wasn't Fallon, it was Brenda...I thought it was hilarious.....but not as hilarious as the bidding war over Phil Archer's hemp flour cake.....


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 11, 2006)

I just listened to the omnibus....is it fanciful to think that Ed and Jazza will end up getting drunk and giving each other consoling BJs?  They seem almost affectionate....maybe I've been around the gay scene too much


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

I suspect now Sophie's back there might be more mileage in the Ruth/Sam thing than I first thought....the way the dynamics shift when you least expect it, eh?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 11, 2006)

I had Ruth down for a tryst with Usha...I am definately losing the plot


----------



## sparkling (Sep 12, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> I had Ruth down for a tryst with Usha...I am definately losing the plot



Have we had a lesbian story line on the Archers or is the village too small for both gays and lesbians?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 12, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> I don't really like any of the characters in the archers. Peggy's alright I guess, but matt's a shite, lillian's a gin soused old cow, ruth...i have not the words.., emmur..scuttler, adam...whinger, kenton....git, brian....satan - the list goes on and on.


I like Usha and Jolene and the gin soaked Lilian.   Hate the rest though with Tom being the most hated.


.......actually, hate's a bit strong but they all get on my nerves


----------



## bus (Sep 12, 2006)

> Tom being the most hated



yes, he is a loathsome little man


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 12, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> yes, he is a loathsome little man



He's got a lot to learn. Be nice to people on the way up cos you'll meet them again on the way down.

The thing is Tom 'sounds' as if he is a good looking bloke which is most annoying as he is behaving like a little shit with his business.  I reckon that Brian is going to seriously shaft him at some point.  Possibly with assistance from Debbie.


----------



## bus (Sep 12, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I reckon that Brian is going to seriously shaft him at some point.  Possibly with assistance from Debbie.



I guess that depends on whether Evil Alfridge survives himself. I'm still a bit concerned about the deal thats been done for aldridge et al to manage the crops on the estate. Adam's moaning (not a surprise I'll grant you) about the timeframe, and the margins aer pretty thin, so I wonder whether Brian will in fact get shafted by matt, and, by debbie. Perhaps debbie's not forgiven brian for getting wotserface up the duff arter all  .



> Wasn't Fallon, it was Brenda



You're right, I'm so embarrassed....


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2006)

David, David, David, what _are_ you thinking??!!


----------



## hendo (Sep 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Have we had a lesbian story line on the Archers or is the village too small for both gays and lesbians?



I don't remember there ever having been any lesbians in the Archers. It's quite an omission, when you think about it.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 12, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> I guess that depends on whether Evil Alfridge survives himself. I'm still a bit concerned about the deal thats been done for aldridge et al to manage the crops on the estate. Adam's moaning (not a surprise I'll grant you) about the timeframe, and the margins aer pretty thin, so I wonder whether Brian will in fact get shafted by matt, and, by debbie. Perhaps debbie's not forgiven brian for getting wotserface up the duff arter all  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bus (Sep 12, 2006)

> I like the evil Brian character



 

 

but, but.....but......WHY???

He's a horrid man. Granted, his wife is made out of canderel, but most of ambridge has that excuse.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 12, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> but, but.....but......WHY???
> 
> He's a horrid man. Granted, his wife is made out of canderel, but most of ambridge has that excuse.




I know he is horrid but we need horrid in Ambridge to balance against the all too fucking nice.  His storylines are more interesting because he is horrid and selfish.  I'd quite like him to leave the farm to Roreigh or however you spell it...you know the little bastard.


----------



## bus (Sep 12, 2006)

> I know he is horrid but we need horrid in Ambridge to balance against the all too fucking nice



yeah, but, no, but...

we have LOADS already. Look the village is devided into two camps, we have..


The Sickeningly nice;

Ruth, David, Phil, Peggy, usha, clarrie, sid, etc etc.

Then you have 

The Agents of Beelzebub.

Emmur, Ed, Matt, Lillian, Emmur, Debbie, Brian, Ed, Emmur and Emmur

The whole things completely allegorical. Its a metaphor for armageddon, you mark my words, the four Grundies of the Apocalypse will soon appear over Home Farm to acknowledge little George as AntiChrist, all the strawberries in the polytunnels will go a bit nasty, and before we know it Matt Crawford will have tarmaced the lot and flogged ambridge to tescos.

OK, I might have gone _slightly_ too far with this....


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I know he is horrid but we need horrid in Ambridge to balance against the all too fucking nice.  His storylines are more interesting because he is horrid and selfish.  I'd quite like him to leave the farm to Roreigh or however you spell it...you know the little bastard.



That would piss  off  Adam wouldn't it.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 12, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> That would piss  off  Adam wouldn't it.



Adam is so whiney though so he would deserve it.


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> The Sickeningly nice;
> 
> Ruth, David, Phil, Peggy, usha, clarrie, *sid*, etc etc.


Sid???

Homophobia and snobbishness and feelings of overwhelming superiority count as sickeningly nice?  Sickening yes....


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 12, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I don't remember there ever having been any lesbians in the Archers. It's quite an omission, when you think about it.



Mrs A. maybe


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 12, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> Mrs A. maybe



More possibly, Aunt Laura. (if I remember her name right?)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Roreigh or however you spell it


Ruairi


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I don't remember there ever having been any lesbians in the Archers. It's quite an omission, when you think about it.


quite surprising as the editor is a lesbian, or is it not surprising because of that....?


----------



## hendo (Sep 12, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> Mrs A. maybe



No way, I remember her waxing lyrical about young blades in the Raj.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think he might have an affair with the dreadful Ruth "OOOOHH NOOOO DAVID" Archer.  What think you?


Ms T in July 2004 talking about the new herdsman, Sam.....after the Sophie/David developments I think you might finally be proved right.....


----------



## chio (Sep 20, 2006)

I've heard a BBC tape of tonight's edition. It's just going to be a piercing klaxon horn going repeatedly with Patrick Allen shouting "SOPHIE'S GOING TO SHAG DAVID".

Apparently, they had some feedback saying people wanted the plot line to be a little more subtle.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 20, 2006)

I just heard the clip of Usha getting ammonia in her face on 'Thinking Allowed' which completely freaked me out as it came along without warning....I felt quite shaky....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 21, 2006)

She is my favourite character, Usha....especially since Mrs Antrobus has faded from view....


----------



## hendo (Sep 24, 2006)

Just listening to David romancing Sophie. It's making me grit my teeth with his sheer awfulness, what an utter plonker.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Ms T in July 2004 talking about the new herdsman, Sam.....after the Sophie/David developments I think you might finally be proved right.....



And I knew that Mags was a wrong 'un, an' all.  I was saying to hendo the other day that I thought she'd met some poor sap whilst on location....


----------



## sparkling (Sep 24, 2006)

Has everyone adjusted to hearing the 'vicar' coming on to David and talking about needing some 'fun'?  I find it slightly off putting myself.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Has everyone adjusted to hearing the 'vicar' coming on to David and talking about needing some 'fun'?  I find it slightly off putting myself.



It's revolting 

But then I've never recovered from the emotional scars of the Sid/Jolene affair. Snogging on the Archers puts me off my breakfast


----------



## sparkling (Sep 24, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It's revolting
> 
> But then I've never recovered from the emotional scars of the Sid/Jolene affair. Snogging on the Archers puts me off my breakfast




I know what you mean, the shower scene should have had an 18 certificate.  I was mortified listening to that ...the pictures were so vivid.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, the shower scene should have had an 18 certificate.  I was mortified listening to that ...the pictures were so vivid.



How many years ago was that? And yet millions of Archers listeners bear the scars to this very day


----------



## hendo (Sep 25, 2006)

I just remember Sid losing the soap.


----------



## chio (Sep 29, 2006)

What an utterly bizarre episode - I couldn't follow it at all, who were all those people?!

I assume either the scriptwriter's been raiding Edd's stash or the regular actors were on simultaneous holiday?!


----------



## sparkling (Sep 30, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> What an utterly bizarre episode - I couldn't follow it at all, who were all those people?!
> 
> I assume either the scriptwriter's been raiding Edd's stash or the regular actors were on simultaneous holiday?!



I normally listen to the ominbus but happened to have a few minutes spare at 7 tonight so listened to this episode.  Although I was aware of listening to it out of context of the previous few days it did completely throw me for a bit.  took me a while to realise it was Alice's party.  What was that episode about?  Is it some kind of delaying tactics over the Ruth/Sam/Kirsty David/exvicar debacle?  

I don't like Sam by the way...poor Kirsty done over by Twatty Tom and now by sneaky Sam.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2006)

Too many teenage girls with similar voices playing not very familiar characters - hard to disentangle what was going on. I don't think you really need to know for future reference though, I think it was just a farcical side-plot.


----------



## bus (Oct 2, 2006)

> Just listening to David romancing Sophie. It's making me grit my teeth with his sheer awfulness



was listening to this in the car yesterday, and ended up shouting at the radio. dreadful man. dreadful, dreadful man


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Too many teenage girls with similar voices playing not very familiar characters - hard to disentangle what was going on. I don't think you really need to know for future reference though, I think it was just a farcical side-plot.



It was like some stupid fantasy - teenage girls in chocolate-covered wrestling match.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 2, 2006)

The arch-snob of tender years, India Beesborough, is Mandy Beesborough's daughter...iirc Brian had a brief fling with Mandy Beesborough....he certainly fancied her, I know that.....


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 2, 2006)

> fantasy - teenage girls in chocolate-covered wrestling match



Makes note to listen to the Archers more regularly


----------



## sparkling (Oct 2, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> The arch-snob of tender years, India Beesborough, is Mandy Beesborough's daughter...iirc Brian had a brief fling with Mandy Beesborough....he certainly fancied her, I know that.....




oh now did he now? mmmm 

Thanks Mrs M for that info...I think you must be our Archers archivist.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2006)

Carly once described the vile India as possessing  "an arse the size of a continent."


----------



## bus (Oct 3, 2006)

> iirc Brian had a brief fling with Mandy Beesborough....he certainly fancied her, I know that.....



could this mean india is another aldridge lurve child then?


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 3, 2006)

David on the sub committee = ruth, to brand sophie a 'bannana queer' at the next fundraiser, which she gets tricked into going dressed as a lampshade.



Probably.


----------



## hendo (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't wait till Rooth and Dervid get a divorce and their weeping destitute children are forced to sell 'The Big Issue' outside The Bull.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd hope that spoilt one, josh is it, hangs himself from the treehouse the little bastard, always running riot he is; 'can i have a goat in the house, can i have a goat in the house, can i have a goat in the house, canihaveagoatinthehouse, canihaveagoatinthehouse, canihaveagoatinthehouse, cani, cani, cani.'

And his parents,being the affable middle class bastards they are laugh about it and say 'go on then,' cunt, I'd have sent him to bed with no pickled onion monster munch and cherryade for his trouble.

nb; it may not have been a goat, it was bloody annoying either way.


----------



## hendo (Oct 3, 2006)

It was some sort of gazelle like thing. I wish it was the eighteenth century and he could be sent down a pit.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> It was some sort of gazelle like thing. I wish it was the eighteenth century and he could be sent down a pit.



It was a mountjack deer 

I think that Sam will move into Brookfield and David will have to go and live in Rickyard Cottage. At which point Sophie will dump him because she's only interested in his money. 

Sam will leave Ruth, Elizabeth will sue for the farm and Ruth and the kids will end up in Meadowrise


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 3, 2006)

> Elizabeth will sue for the farm and Ruth and the kids will end up in Meadowrise



ooooooooooooooooooh noooooooooooooooh.

ahem, sorry.


----------



## hendo (Oct 4, 2006)

Meadowrise. The scene of my favourite Archers scene ever, when Joe Grundy executed a ferret with a hammer.
My second favourite was in 1987 when Nigel was going out with Shula. He was supposed to sleep on the sofa but sneaked upstairs for a secret session, only to climb into bed with Phil and Jill by mistake.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 4, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Meadowrise.
> 
> My second favourite was in 1987 when Nigel was going out with Shula. He was supposed to sleep on the sofa but sneaked upstairs for a secret session, only to climb into bed with Phil and Jill by mistake.



   What in Meadowrise?  Surely not Phil and Jill


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Meadowrise. The scene of my favourite Archers scene ever, when Joe Grundy executed a ferret with a hammer.


a truly heartbreaking moment


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 4, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thanks Mrs M for that info...I think you must be our Archers archivist.


No, it's just that I started listening to the Archers at my mother's breast.....a long long time ago....btw, I do a sideline in natural history facts pertaining to the Archers....
www.deer-uk.com/muntjac_deer.htm
Don't start me on Debbie's beetle banks or I'll be here all day and I'm meant to be at the RHS today......


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Hayley married to Roy and getting into the chickens is no fun at all



Have suddenly realised why Hayley is no fun any more - which is that she's being played by a different actress. She's got the voice off perfectly, but instead of being irrepressible and bubbly, she's made the character sound constantly anxious and slightly despairing.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought Roooth and Dervid were going to have sex for a moment at the end of today's omnibus!!  I was most relieved when they ended up having a massive row (again).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 8, 2006)

I found the Ed/Eddie scene really touching..."Yo could be twice the cowman I ever was".....


----------



## hendo (Oct 8, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> a truly heartbreaking moment



It was awful, true. The Nigel + Jill + Phil in unintentional threesome was at their place while Nigel was stepping out with Shula. At that point he was an utter buffoon who spent most of his time in a gorilla suit. And very little has changed, now I come to think about it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2006)

he wasn't actually stepping out with Shula then was he?  I thought he just really really wanted to be doing so


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Have suddenly realised why Hayley is no fun any more - which is that she's being played by a different actress. She's got the voice off perfectly, but instead of being irrepressible and bubbly, she's made the character sound constantly anxious and slightly despairing.



After the phemomenal success of The Office in the US Lucy Davis has buggered off to Hollywood, ditched the Archers (which she swore she wouldn't) and lost two stone  







Bit like Kate Beckinsale who's now virtually unrecognisable


----------



## hendo (Oct 8, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> he wasn't actually stepping out with Shula then was he?  I thought he just really really wanted to be doing so



They were an item but never really serious. Then Shula met Nigel Hebden (Bunty's kid) and the rest is history. Neil Carter is another of Shula's ancient exes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> They were an item but never really serious. Then Shula met Nigel Hebden (Bunty's kid) and the rest is history. Neil Carter is another of Shula's ancient exes.



*Mark* Hebden.

Tsk.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you know that Lucy Davis is Jasper Carrott's daughter and that when she was playing Hayley there was a break in her storyline to enable her to get/convalesce after a kidney transplant?


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> They were an item but never really serious. Then Shula met Nigel Hebden (Bunty's kid) and the rest is history. Neil Carter is another of Shula's ancient exes.


oh I know they were an item, but I didnt think they were at that moment.


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> *Mark* Hebden.
> 
> Tsk.


the evil one who joined the _*SDP*_!!


----------



## hendo (Oct 9, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> *Mark* Hebden.
> 
> Tsk.



Sorry. But you have to admit he was deeply forgettable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Sorry. But you have to admit he was deeply forgettable.



Who was?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

I found myself adding lyrics to 'Barwick Green' tonight
David Archer is a twat 
Daaaa-vid is a twaaaaa-at
etc etc


----------



## sparkling (Oct 10, 2006)

Can anyone give me an update on the weekends omnibus?  I spent the weekend at Southampton General hospital and so missed my weekly fix of the ARchers.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 10, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me an update on the weekends omnibus?  I spent the weekend at Southampton General hospital and so missed my weekly fix of the ARchers.



Den den den den den der derrrrr, den den den der der der, den den den den den den, der der d-d-d-d-derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

"I dunno clarrie"
"Ohhhhhhhhhh nohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"
"Score us some smack jazzer."

Den den den den den der derrrrr, den den den der der der, den den den den den den, der der d-d-d-d-derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 10, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> Den den den den den der derrrrr, den den den der der der, den den den den den den, der der d-d-d-d-derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> "I dunno clarrie"
> "Ohhhhhhhhhh nohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"
> ...




 Grrrrr   

What happened in between?


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/archive_week.shtml?week=20061001&x=19&y=18


----------



## sparkling (Oct 11, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/archive_week.shtml?week=20061001&x=19&y=18



Thanks    However I prefer the Urbanites slant on the Archers


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thanks    However I prefer the Urbanites slant on the Archers



David is being even more of a shit to Ruth than you ever thought possible, Sam is being a shit to Kirsty and Eddie and Ed have had a big rapprochement when Eddie told Ed he'd be a better herdsman than he ever was. And miserable Helen is all loved up with Ross. 

That's about all you need to know really


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2006)

....and I reckon Alan will have an accident delivering the People's Friend to the old folk's home with his Dial-A-Vicar scheme.....


----------



## sparkling (Oct 11, 2006)

Aahhh thats much better.  Thanks fellow Urbanites Archers fans.


Now thats a bit of a mouthful.  What should we be called?  Not the Archers Addicts but we need something that reflects our Urbaniteness as well I think.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh and Ruth and Sam were drinking LARGE glasses of red wine at lunch time and giggling a lot....


----------



## chio (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully Sophie will be run out of that village with pitchforks before the month's out


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep, she really is the new baddie isn't she ?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 15, 2006)

Ruth's turning in to a right bunny boiler isn't she!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2006)

Alice Aldridge has obviously inherited Brian's business nouse.  I couldn't believe that she made Jennifer cough up £75 to get her own clothes back!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, we can't be Archers Anarchists, sparkling, because they already exist elsewhere...

www.archersanarchists.com


----------



## hendo (Oct 15, 2006)

Once again the Archers is talking to us about sex through the clever use of symbolism. It's no accident that Sophie has entrapped David by her use of The Sensory Garden; a metaphor for the erotic pleasures long obscured for him by the demands of whining Rooth, Pip the child-weevil and the TB ridden Herefords. Soon in a clever reversal of the Adam and Eve fable, he'll be biting deep into the apple of Sophie/Original Sin.

Similarly the tree house represents Sam's designs on Rooth's slumbering sexuality. One suspects a risky arboreal seduction is likely to take place in the very near future.

But perhaps this kind of tension can only be released through a Lorca like bloodletting catharsis, involving Phil on a shotgun rampage through Ambridge and a Wicker man style ending for the irritating Vicar on Lakey Hill.

(Goes off to write 235 page thesis for modern media phd from the University of Bournemouth Pier)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Once again the Archers is talking to us about sex through the clever use of symbolism. It's no accident that Sophie has entrapped David by her use of The Sensory Garden; a metaphor for the erotic pleasures long obscured for him by the demands of whining Rooth, Pip the child-weevil and the TB ridden Herefords. Soon in a clever reversal of the Adam and Eve fable, he'll be biting deep into the apple of Sophie/Original Sin.
> 
> Similarly the tree house, represents Sam's designs on Rooth's slumbering sexuality. One suspects a risky arboreal seduction is likely to take place in the very near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 15, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> But perhaps this kind of tension can only be released through a Lorca like bloodletting catharsis, involving Phil on a shotgun rampage through Ambridge and a Wicker man style ending for the irritating Vicar on Lakey Hill.



Tis a consumation devoutly to be wished


----------



## Paris Garters (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL at Hendo
  

Sophie is <fretfully searches for a vomiting smiley> unspeakable.
"oooh, david, you're so practical and dependable, stroke my tree darrrrling"
 I havn't shouted at the archers so much in ages, I was nearly rolling on the floor.
 How long before Ruth's torment results in her getting pissed and shagging Sam for comfort, I reckon she's going to crack before sophie reels David in, which would be a right bastard. 
I don't care what anyone else thinks, I like ruth, even if she is a bit  at the moment. I want David to come to his senses and see sophie for the manipulative using little princess of a bitch she is


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2006)

Paris Garters said:
			
		

> LOL at Hendo
> 
> 
> Sophie is <fretfully searches for a vomiting smiley> unspeakable.
> ...



Did you listen this evening?


----------



## sparkling (Oct 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Did you listen this evening?



I did   

Glad David came to his senses.  I couldn't stand the mad vicar pretending to be all vampy...it just felt so wrong.

Now Sam has revealed his true feelings for Ruth how can he continue to work on the farm and what about poor Kirsty...to be dumped yet again...she just picks the bastards everytime doesn't she?


----------



## FiFi (Oct 15, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I did
> 
> Glad David came to his senses.  I couldn't stand the mad vicar pretending to be all vampy...it just felt so wrong.
> 
> Now Sam has revealed his true feelings for Ruth how can he continue to work on the farm and what about poor Kirsty...to be dumped yet again...she just picks the bastards everytime doesn't she?




Noooo! 
And I missed to due to a phone call from my wretched sister-in-law.  

I'm off to "listen again" before Prime Suspect.


----------



## Paris Garters (Oct 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Did you listen this evening?



Shit, no!!!

Listen again before jane eyre for me, then.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 15, 2006)

That made 'sex lives of the potato men' look ace.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2006)

Sophie WHORE!!!

  

Just heard it tonight.

What is David thinking, and with a lovely wife at home as well.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2006)

. . . Ahh! that's alright then, she doesn't want him to leave Ruth. Just have her as a bit on the side instead.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> . . . Ahh! that's alright then, she doesn't want him to leave Ruth. Just have her as a bit on the side instead.



That bit was wholly unconvincing imo. Still - tonight's episode sees Ruth being in the wrong. 

The plot thickens ...


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2006)

SAM gigalo scum

Just wants to make her "comfortable"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2006)

Well the trail for tomorrow's episode makes me think Jazzer will be getting his end away in true milkman style....or maybe I've just got a mind like a sewer


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2006)

> Ruth and Sam ----------- Toughie. Sam will see David and his ex getting "friendly", misunderstand what's going on and make a play for Ruth. She'll say something along the line of "Nooo, Nooo, Nooo" and reject his advances (obviously)
> 
> meanwhile
> 
> David will see Sam and Ruth getting "friendly" but will miss the "Nooo, Nooo, Nooo" bit and go off and try and be "friendly" with his ex



SEE POST 370!!! Sorry, but it is all starting to unfold as predicted.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well the trail for tomorrow's episode makes me think Jazzer will be getting his end away in true milkman style....or maybe I've just got a mind like a sewer



About time. Afaik that poor boy's never had a shag and he's a bit of a looker


----------



## sparkling (Oct 16, 2006)

Ruth's going all high and mighty now. just wait till David finds out that SHE instigated the kiss with Sam!!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Ruth's going all high and mighty now. just wait till David finds out that SHE instigated the kiss with Sam!!!



IF he finds out at all ...


----------



## sparkling (Oct 16, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> IF he finds out at all ...



Bet he will.  There was a similar situation with Susan and whatis name the pig man, he nearly had an affair and she never let him forget it for weeks


----------



## bus (Oct 17, 2006)

oh....my.....GOD!!!!!!!!

I can't believe Ruth's being such a self righteous pompous stuck up hypocrytical tory (ok that one miht be tenuous) COW!!! I'm nearly compelled, just nearly mind to stick up for david 

Sell the pair of them to the sausage archer boy and be done with it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2006)

oh dear oh dear.

they're all bloody terrible.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2006)

"Oh, Ruth, I'm all hard for you"

or words pretty much to that effect.

Sam, you need gelding mate !!!!!


----------



## bus (Oct 18, 2006)

its all deeply unpleasent....

anyone prepared to stick their neck out with a predicton on whether roooth will stay with daaaavid, or toddle off with sam?


----------



## sparkling (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think she'll go off with Sam afterall she has only just found out that Sam thinks of her in 'that way' and before that she was still in love albeit feeing hurt and jealous over David.  Nah she is on the rebound.

My prediction is that there will either be some crisis such as Pip getting her hand trapped in the piano which will make both Ruth and David re evulate their priorities and realise that they both love each other and will stay together for ever or......
David will find out that Sam has the hots for Ruth, get all high and mighty and have a big row with Ruth after which they will make up...so either way they will make up and live happily ever after like Phil and Jill.


----------



## bus (Oct 19, 2006)

i did wonder whether davis was going to rumble sam ad ruth...that'd be great


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2006)

Mystic Mag looks into her crystal ball and predicts.....
Christmas will involve shotguns and _le crime passionnel_ and Kirsty develops a phobia about nice restaurants and refuses to eat with future boyfriends anywhere other than greasy spoons.............


----------



## sparkling (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Kirsty  

If anyone is going to develop an eating disorder it will be her.


BTW my washing machine went into spin did Roof and Sam do it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2006)

Nah, just passionate snogging in the cowshed...I kept yelling "No! You've got children!"


----------



## sparkling (Oct 20, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Nah, just passionate snogging in the cowshed...I kept yelling "No! You've got children!"




Isn't that going to affect the milk yield?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2006)

I reckon Kirsty will find out, and feel it is her duty to tell David. Or she'll just tell Helen and that'll be it.

Mind you my track record at prediction is rubbish so far.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't you just love the little in jokes in the Archers?  Only regulars would know the significance of Kirsty being taken out for a nice meal only to be dumped.  It sort of makes you feel like you belong to a club with insider knowledge.  Is this going to be Kirsty's signature motif during her run in the Archers?

Just a thought but maybe Kirsty and David could get it together as a sort of revenge?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Only regulars would know the significance of Kirsty being taken out for a nice meal only to be dumped.



That was lost on me, then. What is the significance of it?


----------



## sparkling (Oct 20, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> That was lost on me, then. What is the significance of it?



Didn't Tom take her to a posh restuarant when he dumped her as well?


----------



## FiFi (Oct 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Didn't Tom take her to a posh restuarant when he dumped her as well?



Yes he did.  

Poor Kirsty should run a mile next time she's invited out for a meal.


----------



## Paris Garters (Oct 20, 2006)

God, it was heartbreaking. I was going "no!" and kirsty was going "no!". Horrible. I couldn't believe it. She'll be shitting herself every time someone asks her out for a meal. Too fucking cruel man, too fucking cruel. The writers are sadists.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 21, 2006)

Roof saying she loves Sam    Stupid girl its all hurt and rebound stuff.  She loves David.  She hasn't thought this through.  Does she really think Sam will make her happy and where will they live in a cow shed with all the kids or is she prepared to leave them behind on the farm?

I shouted at the radio 'Stop Roof before its all too late'


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2006)

I've just listened to the Omnibus.

OH. 
MY.
GOD.

I can't wait for tonight's episode now.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've just listened to the Omnibus.
> 
> OH.
> MY.
> ...



 All a bit much wasn't it?  My mum's coming to visit but I'm sure she won't mind if I ignore her for 15 minutes ...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> All a bit much wasn't it?  My mum's coming to visit but I'm sure she won't mind if I ignore her for 15 minutes ...



Is she not a fan as well?  I thought it was something that was passed on down the generations...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Is she not a fan as well?  I thought it was something that was passed on down the generations...



Not in my family 

It was my flatmate when I was at college who got me hooked


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, I got the habit from a friend at uni.


----------



## chio (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd be kicked out of uni if they knew I listened to the Archers.

Been out of town since the episode where Sam dumped Kirsty (was that Weds or Thurs?) - what a total balls-up, Kirsty's a lovely girl and Ruth will just ignore Sam once her and David have kissed and made up! Anything else I should know?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I'd be kicked out of uni if they knew I listened to the Archers.
> 
> Been out of town since the episode where Sam dumped Kirsty (was that Weds or Thurs?) - what a total balls-up, Kirsty's a lovely girl and Ruth will just ignore Sam once her and David have kissed and made up! Anything else I should know?



Sam told Ruth he'd dumped Kirsty and said he loved her and Ruth said she loved him too. 

That's about it really


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2006)

Blimey! Susan Carter makes an appearance! I'd forgotten she existed I'm so taken up with the Rooooth/Sam/David/Sophie hoo-ha.....


I do love Lynda...she's one of my favourite characters apart from Usha...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank God! She's thinking about the children...


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Oct 22, 2006)

What are they doing with this storyline.

How DARE they mess with David and Ruth. Is it because the stuck up middle class writers don't like her Geordie accent?

I'm considering boycotting the series in protest.

*grumps*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2006)

I think she's pulling back from the brink because of the children...I really hope so.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Oct 22, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Thank God! She's thinking about the children...




But will it bring her to her senses?

I thought the bit Pip said about not wanting to be typecast in the panto as a traditional girlie having to bake and iron for the man might have been a subliminal hint for her mother to see Sam in that light.

The man's a ponce. Wasn't he saying to Kirsty only a few months ago that this was the real thing for him with her?


----------



## chio (Oct 22, 2006)

To be honest, hearing this lot does make me wonder whether David would be happier in the long run with Sophie... if I was him, Roooth would have got on my nerves long, long ago.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Oct 22, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> To be honest, hearing this lot does make me wonder whether David would be happier in the long run with Sophie... if I was him, Roooth would have got on my nerves long, long ago.




Nah!

She couldn't hack it with all the pig shit.

But maybe it's a different story with the bullshit.................


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2006)

Oooh that door opening, weird noise thing at the Carters house really spooked me...I didn't realise the noise was on the radio, I thought me new fridge was about to explode or summat (the wireless is on top of it which is what confused me). I'm still done in by the Roooooth/Sam scenes and still wailing "Will no one think of the children?"


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2006)

That was blatantly someone blowing across the top of a bottle.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I know that now  but at the time I thought the kitchen was about to be filled with exploding fridge coolant


----------



## cybertect (Oct 23, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Yes, I got the habit from a friend at uni.



Shouldn't this thread be moved to the Drugs forum?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 24, 2006)

Right, predictions from tonights Archers:-

Bert Fry - gonna get killed in a tractor "roll-over" accident. Obvious. The clues are all there - Lovely Massey tractor - ploughing - extra time on his own

Rooooth - child murder christmas "special". Stands out "only a mother would love them"

Also

Sam's going to turn up at the "family day out" David (kiss of death) Archer laid the "family day out" bit on far too thick

More "revelations" to come. Watch this thread.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 24, 2006)

"bodyslamming bitches makes dre a bigger man, sentiments I'm sure I can all agree with."

Words I never thought I'd hear on R4.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> "bodyslamming bitches makes dre a bigger man, sentiments I'm sure I can all agree with."
> 
> Words I never thought I'd hear on R4.


Who said that? Bert Fry? Were we listening to the same episode?


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 24, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Who said that? Bert Fry? Were we listening to the same episode?



Nah, Eddie, he was auditioning for Linda's christmas play.

"I dunno clarrie, but bodyslamming bitches definitely makes dre a bigger man."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll take your word for it...I must have been distracted during that bit......

anyway.....

*GREAT NEWS!*

In the Grauniad (G2 section) Nancy Banks-Smith (who watches TV so I don't have to), truly the funniest and driest columnist I have ever read, will be doing 
A MONTHLY REVIEW OF THE ARCHERS!


Of course, I may have died and gone to heaven and and I'm doing this post on a higher plane.......


----------



## cillaB (Oct 24, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Bert Fry - gonna get killed in a tractor "roll-over" accident. Obvious. The clues are all there - Lovely Massey tractor - ploughing - extra time on his own




Naaw, they've done that with Tom Archer.  Possibly a horrible rollover accident which squashes Pip or Josh though, thereby precipitating Roof's return to her senses.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2006)

You mean John Archer....Tom is still alive even though sometimes he seems dead from the neck up.....


----------



## cillaB (Oct 24, 2006)

erm, yeah.  

I knew that


----------



## izz (Oct 25, 2006)

nonononono y'all got it wrong.

sam will seduce ruth only to find that her taste in sexual shananigans will leave him sickened - she's a closet dominatrix after all, whereby he enters the ploughing competition at the last minute and wrests the title away from bert.

daaaaavid, in the meantime, gets pissed with adam in the bull and gets invited back to adam and ian's and tries out the hot tub, whereupon the boys join him and he realises he's been pretending with women all along.


----------



## hendo (Oct 25, 2006)

The Price of Extra Currcular Sex in the Archers is traditionally Death, or a near fatal life changing event. And John Archer is an excellent example; he paid for his promiscuity by being rolled on by a tractor called, fascinatingly, 'a Fergie' - a female name indicating the mid 1990's writer's feminist wrath with his sexuality. 

If characters do not die they are sometimes thrust into a purgatory, namely the Carter's freezing caravan. There they undergo a test by icicle, the Emmur/Ed couple most recently, but one of John's exes was also forced into the shabby vehicle with her illegitimate bairn. 

The caravan is a transport of misery which the writers visit on those who have sought illicit carnal pleasure. We're meant to see that the caravan is going nowhere - and neither are the characters trapped within. For them there can be no re-admission into the cosy hearthsides of Ambridge without a renunciation of their sinful ways.

The only person to escape the writers wrath after dubious coupling is Brian, who paid instead with a head injury sustained in a car accident. Even Tom paid for his dalliance with the loss of his supermarket sausage contracts and the destruction of his reputation and business name; perhaps evidence there that the sex/destruction mytho is finally being eased. 

Anyway, for more of this guff see my seminal work 'The Semiotics of Lakey Hill - A Post Modern Deconstruction of Ambridge' £23.99 University of Bournemouth Pier Press.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 25, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> The Price of Extra Currcular Sex in the Archers is traditionally Death, or a near fatal life changing event. And John Archer is an excellent example; he paid for his promiscuity by being rolled on by a tractor called, fascinatingly, 'a Fergie' - a female name indicating the mid 1990's writer's feminist wrath with his sexuality.
> 
> If characters do not die they are sometimes thrust into a purgatory, namely the Carter's freezing caravan. There they undergo a test by icicle, the Emmur/Ed couple most recently, but one of John's exes was also forced into the shabby vehicle with her illegitimate bairn.
> 
> ...



Excellent stuff     But how do you account for Sid and Jolene's affair?  Niether died and in fact they took over the pub and poor Kathy is the one who has suffered more while they go from strength to strength and Shula had that affair with the doctor, she isn't dead yet.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2006)

Sid & Jolene had a delayed retribution with Lillian as a business partner......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Shula had that affair with the doctor, she isn't dead yet.


No but she's got the gambling husband and the child everyone thinks is the spawn of the devil.......


----------



## FiFi (Oct 25, 2006)

That still doesn't explain why Kathy has been treated so badly by the scriptwriters.  

She was betrayed by Sid, divorced, and was THEN subjected to that horrible rape story.

I'm quite indignant on her behalf.


----------



## hendo (Oct 25, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Excellent stuff     But how do you account for Sid and Jolene's affair?  Niether died and in fact they took over the pub and poor Kathy is the one who has suffered more while they go from strength to strength and Shula had that affair with the doctor, she isn't dead yet.



Shula IS dead to all intents and purposes, but you could argue, indeed as I do in Chapter 36 'The Archer-Hebden Nexus' that she has suffered as much as the writers could allow a central Archer family member to undergo by her marriage to gambling loon and crap vet Alastair. 

Certain central characters are almost immune from the Sex-Death axis. There is an 'inner ring' - Phil and Jill, David and Shula. I say almost; people close to them can pay their sex-tax; ie Grace who went out with Phil before the permissive sixties would allow that kind of thing on the radio, was effectively burnt to death with her horse, in an early nod to the later Peter Shaffer work 'Equus', which has many Ambridge links. 

As for Sid and Jo-Lene you have to understand that Kathy is being punished for her affair in the early 1980's with village copper Dave Barry. You may have forgotten - but the She-Gods of Borsetshire never do, and furthermore they never forgive.

As for Sid and Jo-Lene, they will get theirs in time. The trauma of The Bull's new curtains is only the start.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 25, 2006)

FiFi said:
			
		

> That still doesn't explain why Kathy has been treated so badly by the scriptwriters.
> 
> She was betrayed by Sid, divorced, and was THEN subjected to that horrible rape story.
> 
> I'm quite indignant on her behalf.



Yeah thats right and she has to put up with silly Kenton as well.    Lets campaign for better storylines for Kathy.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> No but she's got the gambling husband and the child everyone thinks is the spawn of the devil.......



_And _everyone hates her for being such a sanctimonious bitch


----------



## sparkling (Oct 25, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> _And _everyone hates her for being such a sanctimonious bitch



That is very true.







I love this thread please don't ever let it die.


----------



## hendo (Oct 25, 2006)

FiFi said:
			
		

> That still doesn't explain why Kathy has been treated so badly by the scriptwriters.
> 
> :



There's still time to enrol for this academic year and get the B Phil I teach in Archers Studies. The fees are most economic.


----------



## hendo (Oct 25, 2006)

FiFi said:
			
		

> That still doesn't explain why Kathy has been treated so badly by the scriptwriters.
> 
> :



oops double post.


----------



## hattie (Oct 25, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> _And _everyone hates her for being such a sanctimonious bitch



yes!




			
				sparkling said:
			
		

> That is very true.
> 
> 
> I love this thread please don't ever let it die.



yes!


----------



## chio (Oct 25, 2006)

hello hattie  i just had to say that cause you're quiet but always very happy when i happen upon your posts


----------



## hattie (Oct 26, 2006)

hello chio  thats made my day!

you can sense another cheshire-setter perhaps! 

(tbh i'm no longer a cheshire setter, more of a yorkshire setter but that makes me sound like a species of dog - hmmm)

anyway, i'm gutted to be missing T.A. tonight, coz i'm going to see linda smiths husband talk about her life and comedy.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2006)

hattie said:
			
		

> hello chio  thats made my day!
> 
> you can sense another cheshire-setter perhaps!
> 
> ...



 That's a much better evening though - I'm really jealous.


----------



## hendo (Oct 29, 2006)

Ruth and Sam achieved the virtually impossible this evening and made the conduct of an extra marital affair as dull as an evening in the Ploughman's with Bert and Freda Fry.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 29, 2006)

Have you not got an opinion on the symbolism of the broken necklace?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> There's still time to enrol for this academic year and get the B Phil I teach in Archers Studies. The fees are most economic.



Is that a B Phil (Archer)?

Boom boom.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Have you not got an opinion on the symbolism of the broken necklace?



Stop encouraging him.   

(Actually, I don't think he heard that one)


----------



## hendo (Oct 30, 2006)

Jewellry in The Archers is dealt with in the fifth of my series of video lectures; 'Hayley's Cosmic Charm Bracelet - Fertility Totems in Ambridge'   (available from University of Bournmouth Pier Publications £29.99 on DVD). I shan't spoil it too much but here's a couple of thematic talking points I'm giving my students in seminars over the following week.

- Older listeners will obviously recall that Silver is tied into Britain's Pre-Christian past, and in The Archers these were themes actually explored explicitly through Tom Forrest and his folk songs in the Sixties. For those connected to the Earth, (as Tom would frequently claim to be after six pints of Shires) rings, bracelets and circular devices made of silver contain a mythic -  and totemic - power. Of course their appearance and destruction relates here to the 'id' of David's sexuality and his obviously fragile ideal of family well-being. It's heavyhanded in this example, but very much a motif.

- So the destruction of Ruth's adornment is connected to the free and, we're meant to deduce, irresponsible couplings in previous episodes - see my previous posts on sex/death transitions.   

- Students of our pre Christian past will know that where there is silver there is often fire; and when characters experience life changes the two symbolically interact, so, for example, Chris Archer lost her spoons at the hands of nutter/arsonist Clive Horobin.

- Could we be building to a plot-nexus involving the fiery destruction of the treehouse, the sexual significance of which I've explored in earlier posts - and probably in a suggestively Pagan Mythos, the sacrifice of 'innocent' life to re attain purity for the survivors? Probably in this case Pip the child-weevil who must surely be immolated if there's any justice in the world.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank Krishna for Usha!

She told the silly Geordie dumb brain what she needed to hear.

Good Heavens. Ruth is behaving like a besotted 17 year old. What is in that gas she breathes in that cowshed?


----------



## ICB (Oct 31, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Excellent stuff     But how do you account for Sid and Jolene's affair?  Niether died and in fact they took over the pub and poor Kathy is the one who has suffered more while they go from strength to strength and Shula had that affair with the doctor, she isn't dead yet.



Brian and Jennifer have both got off remarkably lightly when one considers their shennanigans over the years.  Then again perhaps having Adam as a bastard son is bad enough punishment in itself, not to mention the terrible mangling of the name Rory.

Ruth is undoubtedly one of the most irritating characters in TA and her behaviour over the treehouse was a piss poor show but personally I was hoping for a long, drawn out, messy and bitter divorce, and a rejection of Sam in favour of heretofore sublimated lesbian tendencies discovered during a very emotional slagging off session with dear little Kirsty.  That would give all those breathy and slurpy scenes a whole knew frissance to be sure.  

Anyway, how old is Sam anyway?  Either he was being a cradle-snatching perv or Ruth is.  She's got to be pushing 40 and Kirsty is what, 21, 22?  Tsk, tsk, it'll all end in tears one way or t'other.

Bigup Joe Grundy's performance with Lindy re: Grumpy the 2nd most important dwarf, was crying with laughter.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 31, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Jewellry in The Archers is dealt with in the fifth of my series of video lectures; 'Hayley's Cosmic Charm Bracelet - Fertility Totems in Ambridge'   (available from University of Bournmouth Pier Publications £29.99 on DVD). I shan't spoil it too much but here's a couple of thematic talking points I'm giving my students in seminars over the following week.
> 
> - Older listeners will obviously recall that Silver is tied into Britain's Pre-Christian past, and in The Archers these were themes actually explored explicitly through Tom Forrest and his folk songs in the Sixties. For those connected to the Earth, (as Tom would frequently claim to be after six pints of Shires) rings, bracelets and circular devices made of silver contain a mythic -  and totemic - power. Of course their appearance and destruction relates here to the 'id' of David's sexuality and his obviously fragile ideal of family well-being. It's heavyhanded in this example, but very much a motif.
> 
> ...



Knows his shit does Hendo


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 31, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Knows his shit does Hendo



I hate to be pedantic but.....

In Hendo's earlier post he refered to Brian's head injury which I seem to recall was in fact caused by being kicked in the head by one of Joe Grundy's mad cows...

small point but one would hate future doctors of archerography to have inaccurate teaching materials...I'm assuming it's just an editor's slip up.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Oct 31, 2006)

The moral of this plot line is that it never works to have an intimate relationship with the "lower orders" as represented by those who speak with a "regional" accent.

Both John Archer and now David have/had nice BBC/middle class accent and their fault has been to play out the field. John was of course intimate with Hayley whose Brummie accent was just as pronounced as the Northern Ruth, and we all know what happened to John!

I think the way out of this could be for David to whisk everyone away on a short family holiday on the Med so that they could all focus on being together. A dodgy gas heater in their villa kills the kids with carbon monoxide poisoning and the inevitable grief induces an unrepairable breakdown leading to a swift divorce and Ruth exiting stage left to manage a giant cow herd in New Zealand wit Sam as at least he can speak regional.

David will take to the bottle and the fortunes of Brookfield will decline. Then either the Grundys will win the lottery and prise Brookfield from the Archers, or Elizabeth (aided by Nigel) will revive her burning sore about her birthright and save the day.


----------



## bus (Oct 31, 2006)

i've been away for a week in france (with no R4) so am a bit behind on current events, though i did hear on the way back on the radio on Friday that ye shite will hit ye fan on November 5th (?) which is apparently the 15billionth episode or something. I will away and see if i can find a link now.

apologies if this is old news...


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 31, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> I hate to be pedantic but.....
> 
> In Hendo's earlier post he refered to Brian's head injury which I seem to recall was in fact caused by being kicked in the head by one of Joe Grundy's mad cows...
> 
> small point but one would hate future doctors of archerography to have inaccurate teaching materials...I'm assuming it's just an editor's slip up.



  Heh ! I was just about to point that out too !


----------



## hendo (Oct 31, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Heh ! I was just about to point that out too !



Thanks for that. Sometimes I just slip that sort of thing in to make sure students have done the listening.


----------



## chio (Nov 3, 2006)

Oxford? _Oxford... ?_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2006)

Brian has in fact had two head injuries...the first was a kick in the head by a cow, but the second was when he was in the car with his Irish moll, Siobhan....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, and Siobhans ex, who ran off with the vicar, decked him.


----------



## moose (Nov 5, 2006)

Eddie Grundy is asking for listeners' opinions via the Observer today.

Re: Ruth'n'Sam, I hope their affair doesn't go much further - the sound of slurpy kissing on the radio always makes me feel a tad queasy


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't bear the Ruth and Sam thing - Charles and Diana looks convincing by comparison 

And I hate the slurping and the Oh Sam/Oh Ruth stuff as well


----------



## chio (Nov 6, 2006)

... that was a bit much for a Sunday night


----------



## bus (Nov 6, 2006)

so apparently tonight's the night....will it be sammy? will it be davey? anyone care to place any bets?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 6, 2006)

Nah it's Tuesday night that the shit does or doesn't hit the fan....I really hope Usha's home truths have made some sort of impact. I love Usha I do...I know why she sussed btw....I reckon Sam and Ruth sprang apart when she walked into the cowshed. That's how I sussed my boss and a colleague were having an affair a few years ago....I walked into the office and they shot awy from each other...if they'd stayed close together I would have just assumed they were poring over some knotty bit of paperwork......


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 6, 2006)

Was always going to be Tuesday. 15000th episode isn't it.

I reckon she'll burn in the barn like that other one ages ago.

By 'reckon' I mean 'hope,' obv, her final words as the flames envelope the annoying bitch, being; 'oooooooh noooooooh'


----------



## moose (Nov 6, 2006)

Please don't let me have to hear the words "Oi want you" in a breathy Borsetshire accent ever again.


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 7, 2006)

i hope the thing with sam continues and ruth will divorce david to be with sam..ruth and david were the least interesting characters on there til the whole sophie would be affair thing started up..
erm on second thought i dont find sam a very compelling character either so far but we'll have to see if the actor playing him is as good at playing a villian as the sophie actress is


----------



## janeb (Nov 7, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> i dont find sam a very compelling character either so far but we'll have to see if the actor playing him is as good at playing a villian as the sophie actress is



I don't think that Sam is a villian in this situation, not in the way that Sophie clearly was - she had her eye set David from the beginning and set out to have her way with him regardless of the consequences to Ruth and the family.

I do think Sam truly loves Ruth, and that Ruth is infatuated due to her low self esteem following the Sophie debacle and general sense of loving someone (David) but not BEING in love with him.

Not sure what I want to happen tbh, but looking forward to tonight, just heard the trailer during the Today programme.....


----------



## citydreams (Nov 7, 2006)

15,000 episodes!?  Shouldn't we all be heading to Ambridge for a party?


----------



## bus (Nov 7, 2006)

yes, it is tonight - sory, i've already been ridiculed on another board for getting that wrong....

I'm not sure what to think after last night's discussion with usha though. ruth's making it all too plain that she's of, and that makes me think its all a bit too obvious that she's planning on leaving david. there has to be a twist, surely....she'll drown in a slurry pit, or be found hanging in the dratted tree house, or it'l traspire that sam's really a woman, or something


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 7, 2006)

hiya janeb...i wasnt too clear about what i meant in my above post about sam "being a villian" cos i hadnt had coffee yet,yes i agree..he is in no way a villian yet! seems very sincere and all that..

its just a guess but my hunch is after ruth and sam get together something will change in sam..his character will then become more compelling cos he will be a figure of evil...well i hope anyway


----------



## janeb (Nov 7, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> its just a guess but my hunch is after ruth and sam get together something will change in sam..his character will then become more compelling cos he will be a figure of evil...well i hope anyway



That would be very interesting and could well happen, must admit I hadn't thought of that as a possibility.  Not much longer to wait (goes off to read today's Independent as there's an article on Pg's 8 & 9)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> That would be very interesting and could well happen, must admit I hadn't thought of that as a possibility.  Not much longer to wait (goes off to read today's Independent as there's an article on Pg's 8 & 9)



Is there?  I would never have known if it wasn't for this thread - hurrah for urban!


----------



## izz (Nov 7, 2006)

*all disappointed*

like sam - i was hoping for a bit more than that !


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 7, 2006)

I cheered....me and Blind Lemon spent much of the time it was on going "TURN THE CAR ROUND & GO HOME RUTH!"


----------



## janeb (Nov 7, 2006)

The minute you knew Pip was going to phone Ruth, then you knew there was no way she was going through with it - quite pleased really, and now we have a spurned Sam to look forward to - one way or another I'm sure David is going to find out exactly what's been going on...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I cheered....me and Blind Lemon spent much of the time it was on going "TURN THE CAR ROUND & GO HOME RUTH!"



Yep. He was turning my stomach by the end. It really reminded me of assignations with boyfriends I'd gone off because they were smothering.  

Does this mean we don't have to listen to anymore of those disgusting smoochy bits?


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 7, 2006)

How ace would it be if he ran off with Sophie now.


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully there's still time for Sam to drag her from the car, finish her off with some agricultural implement, and shove her in a wheelie bin, surely. He's starting to sound the type who would.


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah i think sam is gonna take the rejection very badly and all the drama will be around that ...
oh and of course when david finds out whats been goin on... KABOOM


----------



## chio (Nov 8, 2006)

I could have told her that Oxford ring road's plagued with roadworks right now... if it wasn't for the temporary lights near Cowley things could have been _so_ different


----------



## bus (Nov 8, 2006)

i think its a swizz.

sam had to order extra ice and everything!


----------



## ICB (Nov 8, 2006)

It was never going to happen, people like Ruth don't have sex, the children were the result of Dave using rohypnol on her.

As my Mum (deep with Archers lore) said there's no way Ruth and David are splitting up, they're the dynasty's current generation.


----------



## janeb (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmmm

Didn't think Sam was going to take it well, can't remember, does Pip have a bunny?  If so, think it needs to be locked away for it's own good


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps Sam will murder Dayyyyyyyyvid!


At the very least he's going to blackmail Roooooooooooooooth!


----------



## bus (Nov 9, 2006)

> does Pip have a bunny


well they've got some cows. Ruth and david coming back to their kitchen to find some hooves poking out of the kettle could be good


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't tell me he's just going to _resign_ and _leave_.

We need bloodshed! Psychological trauma! Fields full of dead cows!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 10, 2006)

Wait till Christmas Ruby.....he'll be back!


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 11, 2006)

im shocked sam didnt tell david when he resigned  he really didnt take the rejection from ruth well at all..to me it makes sense that he would get confrontational NOW when he is hurt,not weeks or months later..maybe you are right about a christmas bombshell mrs magpie..im not brill at predicting the archers plots i gotta admit


----------



## janeb (Nov 11, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> im shocked sam didnt tell david when he resigned  he really didnt take the rejection from ruth well at all..to me it makes sense that he would get confrontational NOW when he is hurt,not weeks or months later..maybe you are right about a christmas bombshell mrs magpie..im not brill at predicting the archers plots i gotta admit



I think he's a brooder - and it will prob take him 5 weeks or so to work himself up into a right old state about it....


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2006)

When Ruth told him to forget about her, didn't he say 'I can't make things that easy for you' or was I imagining that? Sounded like a threat to me ...


----------



## Zadie06 (Nov 11, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> When Ruth told him to forget about her, didn't he say 'I can't make things that easy for you' or was I imagining that? Sounded like a threat to me ...



I think it was a threat. And I'm hoping for a Hereford's head in the Brookfield marital bed at the very least.


----------



## janeb (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my God!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 14, 2006)

Heheheheheh.

Terrible acting, mind.


----------



## janeb (Nov 14, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> Heheheheheh.
> 
> Terrible acting, mind.



Yes, David's 'and you fell in love......with the _COWMAN_' was especially good.  Hypocrite, ok David pulled back from Sophie but he was loving it until she tried to force his hand  

I wasn't expecting that at all - I love it when you don't know what's going to happen next


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2006)

He didn't take that very well, did he?


----------



## bus (Nov 15, 2006)

> Oh my God!!!!!!!



what ? what ? what ?

I missed it  

has ruth been rumbled then?


----------



## janeb (Nov 15, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> what ? what ? what ?
> 
> I missed it
> 
> has ruth been rumbled then?



Oh yes, David came in on Ruth sobbing to Usha, Ruth ran away, David followed, David put 2 + 2 together (Sam gone + Ruth upset), found a very high horse and climbed up on it - cue much shouting from David who, he says, can't forgive her...


----------



## bus (Nov 15, 2006)

Bloody Hell!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkling (Nov 16, 2006)

This story has peaked a bit early for Christmas don't you think?  I think the Christmas storyline will be Hayley announcing her pregnancy on Christmas eve.


----------



## bus (Nov 16, 2006)

nah, Linda Snell and the immaculate conception, giving birth in the stable of the cut and fiddle, while 3 wise grundys follow some cider


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 17, 2006)

<is miming bashing Davids head in>

Oh ffs, I can't decide who's worse, David (yes, that's an extremely high horse, isn't it, must be a clydesdale or sommat) or Ruth "oooh noooo dayvid(whimper) it's ooover nooow (whimper sob) I love yooo (sniffle hiccup) I thought you were sleeping with sooopheee ..." etc. 
If he hadn't trashed her self esteem she wouldn't have snogged "the COWMAN!!!!" (I loved that too) in the first place, and she'd do well to remember it.
It distresses me to hear a woman so easily crushed by flimsy emotional blackmail. She should have been equally radge and really laid into him back, possibly throwing things. that would even it out and reinstated a bit of equality instead of all the pathetic apologising. Christ, you could practically see the woman cowering.
"Oh for fuck's sake david, I didn't even shag him. Accept or fuck off. Now wind your neck in you pompous twat, and get the tea on." 

Makes me thankful i've found a bloke with a good grasp of the emotional nuances of human behaviour for once.

Now then, Ross... 
<KILL KILL KILL>


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 17, 2006)

Bus - get yourself onto listen again this instant, it was the best episode in ages.


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah david is shaping up to be a domineering prick.. 
i hate the way ruth is groveling to him...almost wish shed say "fuck off" and go off with sam..tho i did think the acting was quite bad
during the episode where david "found out" about sam

ive always found both of their characters to be dull  
nice that things are getting shaken up i guess..

what is it with the archers and bastard men ..that helen is shaping up to be another debbie aldridge in the love sweepstakes!
that ross fella seems to be even more smug than debbies xpartner (the canadian academic "swinger")


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 17, 2006)

Lets face it, the actings always crap.
The Ross/Helen thing is just embarrassing, I have no idea what she's thinking.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 17, 2006)

That ross is a cunt.


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 17, 2006)

Innit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes but Helen is a cow.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 17, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> I think he's a brooder - and it will prob take him 5 weeks or so to work himself up into a right old state about it....


Especially as David gave him a shite reference......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 17, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I could have told her that Oxford ring road's plagued with roadworks right now... if it wasn't for the temporary lights near Cowley things could have been _so_ different


I loved this post.....I've missed loads of Archers this week btw...work stuff


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 18, 2006)

the characters of helen and debbie are NOT people(if they really existed )
that i'd like at all if i met them..they are "middle england" personified!

but still it seems like the men the writers  have hooked them up with have been nightmares/WORSE than what they deserve! ive not read the articles but i know some have been published saying the programme has an anti-male bias,is too hard on men etc etc
i cant make up my mind if the awfulness of men is exaggerated or the programme is realistic and im a feminist! 

AFAIK(people might tell me of others)the only woman who was really cold/nasty to a man was the girl tom archer dated/had a fling with,the high powered business women type.i would love to see some strong youngish woman characters for once who do what they want/when they want and get shot of their loser blokes instead of pining for them when dumped..


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 18, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Especially as David gave him a shite reference......


ooh yes, thats gonna come back to haunt him alright.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 24, 2006)

When that little bastard started screaming about whatshisface falling off that ladder, I was expecting a serious injury, bit of a crisis to make them realise whats important blah blah fucking blah.

Hopefully derrrrrrrrvid gets stuck in the tree, or something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> The treehouse is a metaphor for Ruth's hidden sexuality. David cannot build it or relate to it; only Sam has the vision, but has he the courage to seize his moment?


So David's scuppered any chance of shagging Ruth ever again then, Prof. Hendo?


----------



## hendo (Nov 26, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> So David's scuppered any chance of shagging Ruth ever again then, Prof. Hendo?



I've explained in previous posts and in my University of Bournmouth Pier DVD Course (some copies still available, £19.99 with free accompanying course literature) how the Archers writers use vehicle and object metaphors to hint or even overtly describe the subconcious or psycho sexual motivations of key and subsidiary characters. 

Just at the moment we're seeing a deliberate inversion of the moral compass with Jill, the essence of 'nice' being encouraged to act 'evil' as she prepares for role-play in the Christmas Panto. (Note: with the Panto we're seeing a delightful 'play within a play' construct by the Archers creators, a device not lessened in impact by the fact it comes around with monotonous regularity, always with La Snell in command, and always with utterly unlikely characters in key roles).

Jill's casting is a deliberate inversion of moral order in Ambridge. One suspects she'll be finding herself more comfortable in the role when she finds out Ruth's intended misdemenours; perhaps transmogrifying into the 'revengeful medusa' we encounter in myth;  and then in order to purify Ambridge someone will have to pay the 'sex tax' we've identified in earlier seminars. My bet was Bert, who suffered pneumonia as Roof's affair took off - but now it must surely be  an innocent child who pays methinks, and the tree house with the slippery ladder will be the scene of the sacrifice.  

As we move towards Christmas, with its Pagan motif of cleansing-renewal, one senses Bert's retirement party will perhaps be the scene of the revelation and blood letting; this, one suspects, will provide the emotional and sacrificial catharsis the village is crying out for to take it into the New Year.


----------



## story (Nov 29, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> I've explained in previous posts and in my University of Bournmouth Pier DVD Course (some copies still available, £19.99 with free accompanying course literature) how the Archers writers use vehicle and object metaphors to hint or even overtly describe the subconcious or psycho sexual motivations of key and subsidiary characters.
> 
> Just at the moment we're seeing a deliberate inversion of the moral compass with Jill, the essence of 'nice' being encouraged to act 'evil' as she prepares for role-play in the Christmas Panto. (Note: with the Panto we're seeing a delightful 'play within a play' construct by the Archers creators, a device not lessened in impact by the fact it comes around with monotonous regularity, always with La Snell in command, and always with utterly unlikely characters in key roles).
> 
> ...




Ooh, I love this stuff! You've opened up vast new vistas for me to play in, Hendo. Excellent.

And on another planet closer to home:

That bloody David really needs to get over himself.


----------



## cillaB (Nov 30, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> Ooh, I love this stuff! You've opened up vast new vistas for me to play in, Hendo. Excellent.


 Yes, it definitely adds a certain something




			
				story said:
			
		

> That bloody David really needs to get over himself.


  Oh god, doesn't he?  I can hardly listen to it at the moment - what a cock.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so glad everyone else thinks David is being a cock too. I was worried I was being too hard on him. How he thinks that organising stuff with the kids and totally excluding Ruth is going to make things better for them, I don't know.

His sanctimonious whinging is getting right on my tits.


----------



## sparkling (Dec 11, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm so glad everyone else thinks David is being a cock too. I was worried I was being too hard on him. How he thinks that organising stuff with the kids and totally excluding Ruth is going to make things better for them, I don't know.
> 
> His sanctimonious whinging is getting right on my tits.



He's  let her write the christmas cards now.


----------



## izz (Dec 11, 2006)

So, who's bought a new hat for Thursday ?


----------



## bus (Dec 12, 2006)

> I'm so glad everyone else thinks David is being a cock too.



its the archers for heaven's sake, they're all cocks!! I wouldn' piss on a single one of them if they were on fire, well, not unless I'd been drinking parafin first


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2006)

good old sid, as soon as i heard his voice, i knew he'd make brian do the right thing.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Dec 14, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> its the archers for heaven's sake, they're all cocks!! I wouldn' piss on a single one of them if they were on fire, well, not unless I'd been drinking parafin first




So is this a classist thing then?

I mean in the final episode when the Grundy'd face off with the Archers you'll be cheering for the disposed?


It's all folly. Very soon Brian will be looking for a Chinese takeover so he won't have to pass on his heritage to a gay.


----------



## Paris Garters (Dec 15, 2006)

Love the way sid being even more of a bigoted cock than brian made him realise what a bigoted cock he was being.

*Aaaaaah* at whole wedding thing. I don't normally have that reaction to matrimony, but it was luvverly, with the dads sorting themselves out and all that. pmsl at Ian's dad: "welcome to the family" ! 
Hilariously awkward, but all the more touching for being so. 
Really nice bits of tenderness between A & I :"Wait; I just want to look at you. I'm a lucky man." etc

God i'm getting soft. I'm not even pre-menstrual, FFS.


----------



## bus (Dec 15, 2006)

> So is this a classist thing then?



nope 

I'd be just as happy to see the Emmur, and the grundies eaten by Meerkats as I would the aldridges and archers


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't listen to it much (in fact hardly at all) but for public service purposes ..

Did anyone read Zoe Williams article about the Archers in yesterday's Guardian

A walk on the wild side


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 17, 2006)

Paris Garters said:
			
		

> Love the way sid being even more of a bigoted cock than brian made him realise what a bigoted cock he was being.
> 
> *Aaaaaah* at whole wedding thing. I don't normally have that reaction to matrimony, but it was luvverly, with the dads sorting themselves out and all that. pmsl at Ian's dad: "welcome to the family" !
> Hilariously awkward, but all the more touching for being so.
> ...


My husband had to compose himself in the downstairs loo after that episode....I love a man who cries during The Archers....


----------



## moose (Dec 17, 2006)

There wasn't a dry eye at Moose Mansions either.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> There wasn't a dry eye at Moose Mansions either.



Nor here. And it all welled up again during Pip's anniversary cake giving


----------



## two sheds (Dec 17, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> There wasn't a dry eye at Moose Mansions either.


 Yep I was laughing a lot here too, moosy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2006)

I was so annoyed by David's thouroughly unromantic "well you don't just chuck 18 years away" that I had to go and listen to my MP3 of "Victoria Wood goes to Ambridge" again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 27, 2006)

Right. So Sam has just disappeared quietly, and all we get for Christmas is a sodding calf?

Is that it???


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Right. So Sam has just disappeared quietly, and all we get for Christmas is a sodding calf?
> 
> Is that it???



Nooooooooo - it's miracle TRIPLET christmas calves (three wise men, the three gifts, Holy Trinity ...). And predicted by a young virgin of the parish, against all received wisdom, in a cowshed. 

Sam'll be back as soon as David has forgiven and forgotten Ruth for having a better affair than he did.


----------



## izz (Dec 27, 2006)

Well *I* certainly wore a hat for the wedding.

One has to have stendaards.


----------



## bus (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to do this...but Mike Tucker.

Mike Fucking Tucker....

Will he just shut he fuck up!!! whingeing moaning fart faced old scrote.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you know he's Will's dad in real life? Enough to make anyone a whingeing moaning fart faced old scrote.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, wow! I didn't know of this thread's existence 

Joy!

Loving the whole Brian-Siobhan prospective plotline development, though am feeling VERY out of touch due to work / gym, hum!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 20, 2007)

If you read the whole thread you'll see how astute us Archers fans are at predicting plot development. Except for Helen shagging the vicar.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> If you read the whole thread you'll see how astute us Archers fans are at predicting plot development. Except for Helen shagging the vicar.


There will no-doubt come a time when my life feels far more meaningless and devoid of purpose than it now does.

When that time arrives, I promise I'll do exactly that 

My parents were on holiday when the whole Ed and Emma thing happened. Being a cheeky whippersnapper, I'd promised to keep them updated then made up this massive story about Emma's hen night, her sleeping with Ed, blah. Then it happened  I was gutted!  

I'm still overjoyed by this thread's existence though


----------



## hendo (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't listen to the Archers at the moment.

- Jack, who I really liked for some bonkers reason of my own, is suffering from Alzheimers. Heartbreaking for us long serving listeners hearing him lose his memory.

- I'm also bored rigid by Roy and Hayley's fertility battle. Did you hear the bit where they went to see the doctor and he gave them this oh so perfect explanation of the NHS postcode lottery? On more expensive wireless sets a light goes off  saying  'Issue of The Week'. Yawn and double bloody yawn.

- David and Ruth. The two most tedious characters are now not even deigning to be in the same room. Teeth grinding. And David bought a Fergie! These things are nothing but a vehicle of doom for Archers folk. Tony once spent months polishing one and forgot he was married to Pat, whereupon it rolled on John when he was fixing a fence. 

 

- Lillian has disappeared! She is the only character in Ambridge who shows evidence of actually enjoying being alive. 

- Eddie Grundy. A man without a purpose. Hurry up Mike Tucker and go off with Clarrie. Then El Grundo can immerse himself head down in a vat of the home brewed cider.

Rant rant.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone else notice that Hayley & Roy's fertility consultant is played by Lord Winston?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice that Hayley & Roy's fertility consultant is played by Lord Winston?



Yes 

Lucky them - getting a world renowed consultant in their local hospital


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2007)

Quite...obviously came out of retirement just to unblock her fallopian tubes....


----------



## pennimania (Feb 11, 2007)

And is it only me who fears a gloopy rapprochement for Deevid and Ruth on Valentine's Day 

and another thing. Why are birthdays made such a ridiculous fuss of?

I mean most people settle for a card, a drink, a box of chocs, a meal out or even a party.

Not in Ambridge. It has to be really _special. I want her to be pampered. Or - I want him to have a real man's day. And this from people who are saving for a house or fertility treatment.

Or am I being a miserable cow. (Miss Mania says I am!)_


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Oddly enough, Pennimania, I came on here just to post *DUMP HER, DEEVID*

I cannot wait for him to get rid of that whingeing, floppy bint.

With luck, she'll buggroff to live with the cowman in Elsewheresville.

[/rant]


----------



## sparkling (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice that Hayley & Roy's fertility consultant is played by Lord Winston?



Yes    Just think his hallowed hands delved in Hayley's fallopians.  

She'll have to get pregnant now otherwise what will it to for his reputation?


----------



## Calva dosser (Feb 11, 2007)

Last time I tried to get the Archers, Jesus blasted a hole in the roof. Not wise to erect a 10 metre aerial pointing towards Blighty during a thunderstorm.

Huzza. Internet. Anyone any ideas?

Is Hayley back then? OOOOOH


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> I can't listen to the Archers at the moment.
> 
> - Jack, who I really liked for some bonkers reason of my own, is suffering from Alzheimers. Heartbreaking for us long serving listeners hearing him lose his memory.


 The last scene in tonight's episode featured Jack, and the very last bit was really touching, he was really on form. Me and BL had an eye-dabbing moment.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 12, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, Pennimania, I came on here just to post *DUMP HER, DEEVID*
> 
> I cannot wait for him to get rid of that whingeing, floppy bint.
> 
> ...



Exactly 

but it won't happen - if they 're not re-united by St Val's, some olde English practice will be resurrected to rekindle the flames of their unpleasant relationship. How much more realistic it would be if they did split up. and one of them lived in the holiday cottage and the school runs were split and Phil and Jill were kicked into the 21st century.

I've obviously been listening for too long - at least 45 years

- I think it is time Jeck was laid to rest. (Sorry mrs M) but been there, done that with my own father. It was a relief to everyone when he died. Of course we did not have a handy vicar to give my mother advice.


----------



## Calva dosser (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh has Jack got worse? It's just too difficult to get Archered up here. He was showing signs of recovery/stabilisation when I left in July 2005;


----------



## pennimania (Feb 12, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Oh has Jack got worse? It's just too difficult to get Archered up here. He was showing signs of recovery/stabilisation when I left in July 2005;[/QUOT
> 
> 
> it's pretty much death where is thy sting imo.
> ...


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 12, 2007)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Calva dosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAWN!!! 

Yes, but they've got room to farm him out to... Where is it? Marjorie's home? Everglades?  If they want to extend the plotline and make more of an issue out of his descent. If he's anything like my grandmother, he could have a good 3-5 years left in him yet 

If only the tractor that took John had taken Ruth instead... 

p.s. 





> She added that The Samaritans ran a Brenda service to help obscene phone callers, and perhaps they still do.



http://www.outsiders.org.uk/shada/report-2

(a now-defunct Samaritans service run by women exclusively calling themselves 'Brenda'...)


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2007)

It is Valentine's day.

Two minutes in, and David's refused a Ruth sandwich.

Dump her, Deevid 

Doitdoitdoit!

And Shula and Alistair are being horribly saccharine too. I do so hope someone gets eaten by a combine harvester before the end of today 

*coughcough*

Who? Me? Single? Uh.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2007)

No, Ruth, You CANNOT come in.






ARG. She came in.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2007)

She DOESN'T CARE ABOUT HYDRAULICS, DAVID!!! It's a conniving trap! Don't let her sit on the tractor! It's YOUR tractor! Your way out! Let her go back to the cowpoke!!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2007)

He's suckered. Four point assembly pivots at the top. Connected to the toplink. She's pretending to be interested 

DON'T TOP HER UP!!!

NOOOOO!!! Womanly traps being laid all over!!!! Steer away from the serious conversation! You want the tractor, you NEED the tractor, the tractor is ALL you need!!!! Remember the cowman!!!



NOT THE L WORD!!!! DON'T DO THINGS TOGETHER!!! Grarrrrrrrrr!!!!

Yes. Keep it on the tractor. Good David. No love, tractors. Tractors all the way. ohhhhhh.... pffffffffttt...... 

'not just about the kids'?!?!?! You what?!?!?! No! It's about the cowherd! And treachery! Sam was nowt like Sophie!!!

Don't give in Deevid, don't give in!

Thinking time is good... Keep a hold of it... Stick right there... No ground given... Back to the tractor...





ollocks






And there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth.

But not as much as there could've been.

It's been a long day


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet Lord Winston is loving being in the Archers. That man has an ego the size of a small planet, and a moustache to match.  

Did anyone hear the episode where Lilian danced with Jack?  It was very touching, but I'm finding the whole thing very depressing.    'Tis no more than that old bigot Piggy deserves, though.  

And PLEASE can we have the old Hayley back?  This one is no fun at all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been really enjoying the Susan/Christyfer/Venetia sub-plot. It's good to have some laughs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2007)

The last episode was great....nice to get an Ed/Fallon scene again and the last scene with Nigel, Elizabeth, the now non-silent twins, Kathy, Susan and Eddie's digger was fantastic! Even the continuity Announcer joined in the fun...


> Nigel never would have caused that much damage if he'd been on his bicycle...


----------



## story (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to make a prediction - Siobhan is desperately ill with something, perhaps cancer. She will die, and Rory will come to live in Ambridge. This scuppers the tentative plans for holiday homes, semi-retirement etc that Jennifer is hoping for. She will have to take on the mothering duties for Brian's love child istead.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2007)

yer first part is undoubtedly spot on, she's a dead un. What the effect will be throws up many interesting questions - the whole question of the farm inheritance is right back in it there. adam's gonna shit himself!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> yer first part is undoubtedly spot on, she's a dead un. What the effect will be throws up many interesting questions - the whole question of the farm inheritance is right back in it there. adam's gonna shit himself!



Adam might shit himself, but Debbie will probably throttle Brian with a lamb's umbilical cord! 

(Well, I can live in hope, can't I?  )


----------



## sparkling (Mar 14, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a prediction - Siobhan is desperately ill with something, perhaps cancer. She will die, and Rory will come to live in Ambridge. This scuppers the tentative plans for holiday homes, semi-retirement etc that Jennifer is hoping for. She will have to take on the mothering duties for Brian's love child istead.



I don't want Siobhan to die.   I wanted their affair to start up again and Jenny to get fall off her high horse.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a prediction - Siobhan is desperately ill with something, perhaps cancer.


Yes, that crossed my mind.


----------



## blabbernsmoke (Mar 20, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yes, that crossed my mind.




It's difficult to see where else that story line can go. They've obviously flagged that something is going on.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a prediction - Siobhan is desperately ill with something, perhaps cancer. She will die, and Rory will come to live in Ambridge. This scuppers the tentative plans for holiday homes, semi-retirement etc that Jennifer is hoping for. She will have to take on the mothering duties for Brian's love child istead.



Ooooo!

I like this!!!! Wow. I hadn't considered that  I'll sound it off my mum 

Meantimes, I love Brian, Nigel and Kenton. Particularly Nigel and Kenton  There should be lots more of them


----------



## story (Apr 4, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a prediction - Siobhan is desperately ill with something, perhaps cancer. She will die, and Rory will come to live in Ambridge. This scuppers the tentative plans for holiday homes, semi-retirement etc that Jennifer is hoping for. She will have to take on the mothering duties for Brian's love child istead.




Do I get a prize?  

So now what? Will Jenny say yes sooner, or (with anguish and great gnashing of teeth) later?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 4, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Do I get a prize?
> 
> So now what? Will Jenny say yes sooner, or (with anguish and great gnashing of teeth) later?


Well spotted  I reckon we'll get a few weeks of dithering


----------



## pennimania (Apr 4, 2007)

I think Jenny will say yes, possibly without as much grinding of teeth as might be expected.

Too much angst would take away valuable time from inportant storylines like Easter egg hunts and the maypole...


maybe tho Adam and Ian could adopt him?


just a thought.......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 4, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Do I get a prize?


Professor hendo got there first......a long, long time ago.



			
				hendo said:
			
		

> The Price of Extra Curricular Sex in the Archers is traditionally Death


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 4, 2007)

Jennifer will have to...after all, Adam and Debbie aren't Brian's offspring, only Alice and Kate sprang from his loins.....


----------



## hendo (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe, but great guess by Story on the manner of Siobhan's demise. The revelation was very well handled, I thought, was moved and also thought: thank goodness, a halfway decent plotline.


----------



## story (Apr 4, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> Maybe, but great guess by Story on the manner of Siobhan's demise. The revelation was very well handled, I thought, was moved and also thought: thank goodness, a halfway decent plotline.




Thanks hendo - I felt properly scolded by Mrs Magpie there for a minute  

yes - finally a plot to get involved with!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 5, 2007)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I think Jenny will say yes, possibly without as much grinding of teeth as might be expected.



But what would they tell the village/their families?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

Spot on Story...<peers suspiciously>  Do you have inside information?


The village will get used to Rory being around and Jennifer will just have to grit her teeth as she swans around the village playing lady bountiful.

Rory is younger than Phoebe isn't he?


I think Alice is going to be the one most affected by this and foresee lots of Alice going off the rails in the near future when she realises her Daddy is not the paragon of virtue she has been brought up to believe he is.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Spot on Story...<peers suspiciously>  Do you have inside information?


I think when you've listened to The Archers for a long time, you can spot possible storyline developments...sometimes they're red herrings though...I was sure as eggs is eggs that when Siobhan got burgled and the silver photo frame with a pic of her & Brian was nicked, that would be how their affair would be discovered.....this was long before Ruairi was born.....


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I think when you've listened to The Archers for a long time, you can spot possible storyline developments...sometimes they're red herrings though...I was sure as eggs is eggs that when Siobhan got burgled and the silver photo frame with a pic of her & Brian was nicked, that would be how their affair would be discovered.....this was long before Ruairi was born.....




Yes - aeons, it's been... And I fell for that one too, Mrs Magpie.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

innit?
I sometimes imagine the scriptwriters hooting with laughter at how they're going to get us going on some red herring while they slip in something more significant.....


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> innit?
> I sometimes imagine the scriptwriters hooting with laughter at how they're going to get us going on some red herring while they slip in something more significant.....



 Me too!

It must be hard, though, to set up a plotline for the future without giving too much away - like the whole Sam'n'Ruth thing - I saw that coming from so far away that I was almost bored of it by the time it happened.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> It must be hard, though, to set up a plotline for the future without giving too much away - like the whole Sam'n'Ruth thing - I saw that coming from so far away that I was almost bored of it by the time it happened.



Thats what I love about the Archers though.  Its the long slow development of stories.  The Grundy's losing the farm must have been simmering for years before they ended up in the high rise block of flats with Joe killing Grant and Peggy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

I was in tears when he killed Grant & Peggy....still, he's got Brooklyn and Romeo now......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

....I remember the first time the Archers made me cry....it was when Aunt Laura fell in a ditch and died.......


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thats what I love about the Archers though.  Its the long slow development of stories.  The Grundy's losing the farm must have been simmering for years before they ended up in the high rise block of flats with Joe killing Grant and Peggy.




I wonder if this luxury - of allowing plots to marinade and develop - is unique to the Archers? The people who inhabit Soap land generally seem to recover remarkably fast from bereavements and traumas (although Kathy does seem to have forgotten all about the rape in recent months... perhaps we're just being spared her most private moments).

The loss of the Grundy's farm - that is still alluded too fairly often; just recently, for instance, when Joe was enjoying the meadows and recalling his time as the farmer there.

That particular narrative was very moving. It often made me consider real life farmers all over the world.

Aunt Laura's demise was, however, before my time.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

It wasn't that long ago (well, in Mrs Magpie terms anyway).

Personally I reckon it wasn't actually the ditch wot done her in, it was Colonel Danby...





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Aunt Laura; Antipodean in-law of the Archer clan who fulfilled a similar dramatic role to Lynda Snell who now lives in Aunt Laura's former home, Ambridge Hall. In 1985, Aunt Laura fell in a ditch and listeners were treated to her forlorn cries while owls hooted overhead. She was found alive and spent a week in hospital being treated for pneumonia, but died of heart failure soon after being discharged on St Valentine's Day, while her friend Freddy Danby read to her from Moby-Dick.


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It wasn't that long ago (well, in Mrs Magpie terms anyway).
> 
> Personally I reckon it wasn't actually the ditch wot done her in, it was Colonel Danby...




Sounds like you could be spot on there, Mrs Magpie.

That does sound like a tragic tale. Poor Aunt Laura.

Hmm... that may have occured during my Radio Four hiatus... I was out of the country for a while back then...


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I wonder if this luxury - of allowing plots to marinade and develop - is unique to the Archers? The people who inhabit Soap land generally seem to recover remarkably fast from bereavements and traumas (although Kathy does seem to have forgotten all about the rape in recent months... perhaps we're just being spared her most private moments).
> 
> .




I wonder that as well.  In Eastender land they positively seem to generate characters just to kill them off such as the old man that Sonia suddenly befriendedand then failed to save from dying.  It was just so contrived as to be totally unreal.

There are lots of slightly simmering Archers storys around.  Take Mike and Clarrie...unrquieted or just a mad moment...could this story come back?

Kathy's rape - surely that will return...did she ever re consumate her relationship with Kenton after the rape?

Little precocious Pip and her friend from the council estate.  There is still room in that one.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Kathy's rape - surely that will return...did she ever re consumate her relationship with Kenton after the rape?


Kenton and Kathy are definitely having sex....they're sort of engaged....I thought Kenton became a much more complex character than before during that whole storyline...he was great and really was a terrific support to Kathy, really sensitive and reliable..


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Kenton and Kathy are definitely having sex....they're sort of engaged....I thought Kenton became a much more complex character than before during that whole storyline...he was great and really was a terrific support to Kathy, really sensitive and reliable..


 
I like Kenton.  He is a very sympathetic Archer not like the other offspring Jill and Phil have managed to produce like bloody Elizabeth who I preferred in her wild years or Shula who just is so pious till she has affairs with doctors.  

At least Kenton is falliable but likeable.  His inner child makes him appealing to children and women like Kathy I guess.  I hope his character doesn't suddenly change and he turns all womensizing.


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't bear Shula. She's so.... buttoned up! Redecorating the bedroom as an attempt to rekindle a marriage  (That gambling story is another rumbler, I reckon).

Elizabeth - well she's turned into a snobby controlling haridan in an effort to suppress her inner wastrel. Nigel: I believe in him  - that he is on a journey from wild to wildly eccentric.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

*waiting with bated breath for tonight's episode*


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

I normally only listen to the Sunday omnibus while lying in bed...its part of my weekend treats...however I accidently caught the end of last nights episode and don't now think I can wait till Sunday to hear the rest.

<needs a nail biting smiley>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

I need a "What the fuck is this crock of shite that's on while I'm waiting with bated breath?" smiley right now.......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

...or a 'I had to turn off the radio or I would have lobbed it out of the window' smiley.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

If Jenny says no way I predict Lizzie & Nigel will take him in.......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

I found it all quite harrowing actually..........


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't come back to this thread till Sunday...have resisted listening so far...now can I resist coming back to this thread?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think I've spoiled it for you.....


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I don't think I've spoiled it for you.....



No you havn't don't worry and anyway I can hardly ask everyone not to speak of it on this thread...no its up to me to be strong or not.  Actually I like reading the debate it adds to the story for me as I like to think of Urban people and what they might think of the different storylines.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry, I don't poke my nose in here much, be told. But how's Joe Grundy hangin' these days...?


----------



## moose (Apr 6, 2007)

Eee be doin' foin!
Advising Oliver on Grange Farm's pasture last week, and the pros and cons of unpasteurised milk.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 6, 2007)

Hahaha!

I'm going to be using 'listen again' or make damned sure I catch the omnibus! I've read the synopsis, but!

My mum predicts Jennifer will reject Ruari, and Adam and Ian will adopt him, ha


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2007)

brian, oh brian.

it'll be a divorce then....


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 6, 2007)

I heart Brain 

His evilness and cackhanded mysogynistic malingering makes the Archers fandabadozie


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> Hahaha!
> 
> I'm going to be using 'listen again' or make damned sure I catch the omnibus! I've read the synopsis, but!
> 
> My mum predicts Jennifer will reject Ruari, and Adam and Ian will adopt him, ha



She reckons Brian would allow that to happen, after his bout of "homophobia lite" before their civil partnership?


----------



## hippogriff (Apr 6, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> brian, oh brian.
> 
> it'll be a divorce then....




If it's a divorce then all the awful scandal will come out anyway. poor old Jennifer is in a lose-lose situation


----------



## sparkling (Apr 7, 2007)

hippogriff said:
			
		

> If it's a divorce then all the awful scandal will come out anyway. poor old Jennifer is in a lose-lose situation




Poor old Jennifer?  I thinks she gets all she deserves...I'm not sure why I dislike her so much but she does grate.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2007)

hippogriff said:
			
		

> If it's a divorce then all the awful scandal will come out anyway. poor old Jennifer is in a lose-lose situation


yes but she'll have buggerred of to South Africa to be with Kate (and half of Brians money) by then, and Brian will be left to move into the caravan with Ruari.


----------



## story (Apr 7, 2007)

I think MissusQ's Mum's prediction is pretty good. Ian's unsuccessful attempt to father a child with the bezzie mate puzzled me at the time. I wondered why they hadn't pursued adoption or surrogacy after Adam had come round to wanting a child with Ian. Q) why did the plan fail? A) to set up an unfulfilled desire for a child. 

It would also take care of the inheritance problem - rather than the farm going to Ruari instead of Adam, it'll go to Adam first, and then go to Ruari as Adam's heir.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 7, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> his bout of "homophobia lite" before their civil partnership


Well, Sid's "homophobia heavy" cured him of that, and he did attend in the end.....


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2007)

no chance, well very unlikely. it's chevrons child legally, & I doubt she'd hand it over to ian and adam rather than nigel and lizzie


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well, Sid's "homophobia heavy" cured him of that, and he did attend in the end.....



True.

Then again, if *you* were faced with the knowledge that Sid shared your views, wouldn't you be cured of those views pdq?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 8, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> brian, oh brian.
> 
> .




Those were my thoughts as well this morning.    


Good storyline though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 8, 2007)

Great storyline....tonights episode was a blinder too. Me Blind Lemon & hendo sat together with oft a jaw-drop and an "Oh no!"


----------



## pooka (Apr 9, 2007)

*Wither Ruari?*

So, what's going to happen? My money's on Adam safeguarding the inheritance, satisfying Ian's broodiness and getting one over on Debbie in one shot - they'll adopt him. Interesting to see how Brian will cope with that!

Ooops....just read back in the thread (I thought I'd resuurected it from a year ago)...I see Mrs Quoads Mum has the same thought...great minds etc.




			
				story said:
			
		

> I wondered why they hadn't pursued adoption or surrogacy after Adam had come round to wanting a child with Ian. Q) why did the plan fail? A) to set up an unfulfilled desire for a child.



I'm not sure Adam ever did come round to it..he was just trying to keep Ian happy.

On reflection, a better twist to the story would be that Siobhan recovers and, having seen just how unreliable Brian is, doesn't let him have any contact with Ruari. Meanwhile, Brian and Jennifers marriage is in tatters and their plans for a happy retirement sur le continente (which was always a ruse for Brian to get within driving distance of Ruari anyway) up the chimney.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 9, 2007)

Why had Siobhan fallen out with Nigel and Elizabeth? I can't remember.


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2007)

simply over the affair, iirr, jenny is family to elizabeth after all (just about). siobhan made elizabeth lie to cover up for them at least once, which lizzie ws furious about.  can't remember anything else specific


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 10, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Why had Siobhan fallen out with Nigel and Elizabeth? I can't remember.


We were having this conversation a couple of days back, ha 

My parents will appreciate the clarification 

e2a: my sister's fiance will listen to everything on R4 except the Archers.

Should I try to convince my dad to refuse to give her away? TBH, this is grounds for pre-marital divorce. Even if he is outstandingly nice and sorted in all other areas of his life


----------



## belboid (Apr 11, 2007)

another bloody good episode.  

will jenny crack?


----------



## story (Apr 11, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> another bloody good episode.
> 
> will jenny crack?




I have no answer... I just popped in to ask the same question


----------



## janeb (Apr 11, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I have no answer... I just popped in to ask the same question



I'm not sure, but I'm sure she will work out that Brian's been seeing Siobhan on his 'business trips' and then it'll kick off even bigger style

*disclaimer, missed all of last weeks episodes so I'm guessing she doesn't know that already*


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 13, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> will jenny crack?


Yes 

If I ever become a serial philanderer, I want to be just like Brain 

Speaking of philandering, where's Phil at the mo?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 13, 2007)

He and Jill seem to have nothing to do these days but worry about the state of David and Ruth's marriage and look after their children.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm with the *boys will adopt him *theory


----------



## sparkling (Apr 15, 2007)

Good performances by the two women who played Jennifer and Siobhorn.  I was standing in my garden listening whilst I was supposed to be digging.

My money is on Jennifer relenting.  Poor Jennifer I feel quite sorry for her now.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 15, 2007)

Yarrr, sparkling...

However, I wish they'd do something about Siobhan's intonation. She sounds like she's playing the soppy victimised drama queen constantly, and it buggers me off a treat.

I find myself wanting to scream "JUST SAY THE FUCKING LINES" at my radio, and that isn't like me at all


----------



## story (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought that she played the martyred martyr suffering to perfection, m'self.


----------



## izz (Apr 16, 2007)

Where does Brain get this "if i keep on saying what i want people are going to do it" attitude from ? 

ffs. 

an no, it *isn't* just a story.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone else get the feeling Jenny's being won over? Just a smidgen, like?

I still think Brian's bounder / cad thang is ace 

When I grow up, I want to be a giraffe, a strategic policy person in drug / refuge services, a nellyphant or a Brian 

Except the Brian bit, I think


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2007)

'Kay!

I wasn't expecting that ending


----------



## hendo (Apr 22, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> Anyone else get the feeling Jenny's being won over? Just a smidgen, like?
> 
> I still think Brian's bounder / cad thang is ace



No, I think the reverse, that Jenny is being at her most shrill and in danger of over playing the wronged woman card. Her 'backing Siobhan to pull through this' remark tonight (Sun) comes across as self serving and her refusal to have Ruraigh in the house seems small minded. She won Brian back but now seems intent on throwing him away. 

It's a massive error not to have been honest with Alice, who will be infuriated to hear that her parents haven't bothered to tell her about her half brother.

But Brian is turning into my favourite character. When he told Adam about adopting him and bloody Debbie - and then finding that he loved them - I shed a tear. I also loved it when he told Matt where to get off over Bio Fuels. His contempt for Tom and his accursed sausage figures had me cheering.   Marvellous writing and acting at the moment, The Archers at its best.


----------



## story (Apr 22, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> No, I think the reverse, that Jenny is being at her most shrill and in danger of over playing the wronged woman card. Her 'backing Siobhan to pull through this' remark tonight (Sun) comes across as self serving and her refusal to have Ruraigh in the house seems small minded. She won Brian back but now seems intent on throwing him away.
> 
> It's a massive error not to have been honest with Alice, who will be infuriated to hear that her parents haven't bothered to tell her about her half brother.
> 
> But Brian is turning into my favourite character. When he told Adam about adopting him and bloody Debbie - and then finding that he loved them - I shed a tear. I also loved it when he told Matt where to get off over Bio Fuels. His contempt for Tom and his accursed sausage figures had me cheering.   Marvellous writing and acting at the moment, The Archers at its best.




I agree with all that you say, hendo.


----------



## hendo (Apr 23, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I agree with all that you say, hendo.



Then you may be interested in my latest offering 'Sex and Silage: The Woodbine Cottage Connection' (University of Bournemouth Pier £23.99). It's likely to become a set text for most Archers Studies undergrad courses, but its a tad complex if you're just doing the GCSE.


----------



## story (Apr 23, 2007)

I've ordered that and it's on it's way, hendo. Looking forward to investigating your insights  

I've just caught up with the lunchtime rerun of Sunday's episode. I like the juxtapositioning of thecricket match with the to-ing and fro-ing of the debate between Brian and Jenny. Life-changing Vs light entertainment*; point scoring, tactics, hopes, ambitions, intentions...

*I did wonder at Shula's almost-blurted-out admission to Sid about how her involvement with the cricket reminds her of.... was she going to say the old days, and Mark? So perhaps the cricket isn't *just* light entertainment at all...


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I've just caught up with the lunchtime rerun of Sunday's episode. I like the juxtapositioning of thecricket match with the to-ing and fro-ing of the debate between Brian and Jenny. Life-changing Vs light entertainment*; point scoring, tactics, hopes, ambitions, intentions...


except the Sunday episodes have always but always been absolutely tedious, where a dropped catch is the absolute world shattering event of the day.  I'm not sure I can handly much more actual drama on the lords day!


----------



## sparkling (May 14, 2007)

Thought I would bump this thread as it was on page 6 of forum!!  Can't let it die....


and talking of dying....poor Siobhorn  Nasty old Peggy  Coming round to it Jenny and good old Brian


----------



## trashpony (May 14, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thought I would bump this thread as it was on page 6 of forum!!  Can't let it die....
> 
> 
> and talking of dying....poor Siobhorn Nasty old Peggy Coming round to it Jenny and good old Brian



good old brian?!    

if he weren't such a disgraceful philanderer there'd be none of this trouble in the first place

i think elizabeth and nigel should adopt ruarhi - they can't have more kids and it would be the ideal solution


----------



## mrs quoad (May 16, 2007)

I think I was more distraught at Monty the Muntjack being released than I am at the prospect of Siobhan's impending doom.

The sooner the better, eh? Get on with it, Messrs and Misses Scriptwriters please 

[/callous heartless bastard]


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2007)

I am finding the "Brian the dedicated father" thing hard to swallow. Let alone "Brian the dedicated single parent". He always struck me as the kind of father who would just grunt at his children over the newspaper occasionally.


----------



## izz (May 17, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> good old brian?!
> 
> if he weren't such a disgraceful philanderer there'd be none of this trouble in the first place



Hear Hear ! Try keeping it in y'trousers Brian !


----------



## sparkling (May 28, 2007)

Oh Jenny     Bowing to the inevitable...she has gone up in my estimation as did her mum as well


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 1, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> Anyone else get the feeling Jenny's being won over? Just a smidgen, like?


a) Aithangyew!

b) It's a Friday. Is today the day that Hathaway gets it? I'm listening to last night's listen again as I type!!!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 1, 2007)

O.

Just got to THAT point of last night's listen again 

Oops!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 2, 2007)

What was the story with the miracle baby llama? I have just listened to all of last week's episodes in one sitting, and I really can't face going back to the week before to try and identify the episode I missed too. Dear god the Archers is plodding at the moment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, they didn't realise that Constanza was pregnant, Alice was there, Robert went in to check Constanza was alright as Wolfgang was plodding around alone, Robert thought it was a fox, it wasn't.

Fucking dire stuff, Ruby, the worst bit of plotline I've heard for some years. You missed nowt there!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 12, 2007)

I've started reading the synopses so as not to have to listen to the actual programme...


----------



## pooka (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, they missed the Ian and Adam opportunity with Ruraigh. What's the next twist? Nobody's mentioned the R word yet - I'm sure his granny will have something to say about his religious upbringing. Looks like poor old Jenny will have to buy a mantilla, on top of everything else, or perhaps it will suffice if Alan gets his thurible out?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jul 2, 2007)

"Ruraigh, say hello to the character who's not important enough for your pre-recorded passages to mention their name specifcally."

............

"Hello."


----------



## bus (Jul 3, 2007)

aldridge.........just......

aldridge...................

I have not the words.........


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 4, 2007)

The actor who plays Adam used to be my English teacher! Honest. And he was a bit gorgeous too and every single girl at school had a crush on the poor man. Nice man in the real world, though Adam is right up himself and Ian is too good for him!


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2007)

alice has done very well to become the vilest and most spoilt character in such a shot space of time (from being an utterly bland vacuous nothing only days ago)


----------



## Athos (Jul 4, 2007)

But none of this is Rauri's fault.


----------



## bus (Jul 5, 2007)

all true.

I have actually got to the point where i don't like a single character in ambridge now..




			
				belboid said:
			
		

> alice has done very well to become the vilest and most spoilt character in such a shot space of time (from being an utterly bland vacuous nothing only days ago)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> alice has done very well to become the vilest and most spoilt character in such a shot space of time (from being an utterly bland vacuous nothing only days ago)



I think she's got grounds to be pissed off tbh - if my whole cosy family existence was suddenly exposed as a big lie that everyone else knew about, and I wasn't even consulted on the fruit of said lie being brought into the house, I'd be pretty fucking annoyed too.

Brian is spineless. If he really has the courage of his convictions, he should just stand up and shout 'yes I fucked another woman and sired a child, but she's dead and he's here so let's just get on with it shall we', instead of skulking about hitching up his slacks and muttering apologetically.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

but that is pretty much what he is now doing.

and your first paragraph is nonsense, her whole family existence has _not_ been exposed as a big lie, and most people didn't know about it.  She's just a shallow upper-middle-class prat who thinks the world revolves around her, and her little pony.

Hope she gets carjacked in SA.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> but that is pretty much what he is now doing.
> 
> and your first paragraph is nonsense, her whole family existence has _not_ been exposed as a big lie, and most people didn't know about it.  She's just a shallow upper-middle-class prat who thinks the world revolves around her, and her little pony.
> 
> Hope she gets carjacked in SA.



I disagree - I think May's right. She thought her parents were blissfully happy and all the time her dad was not only having an affair but Alice, far from being the youngest and the apple of his eye, has a younger brother who's a BOY to boot. I think any teenager would react in the same way. And lots of people did know about it a long time before she did - she was the last to find out. 

That notwithstanding - of course she's spoilt and she's the first to acknowledge it usually. I have been shouting 'oh grow up' a lot at the radio. 

Can we have the first ever row on the Archers thread?


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2007)

get to fuck you smallhorse brained fuck!*

Yes, she is gonna be a bit shocked and pissed, but her reaction 'you're not my family' is just that of a spoilt little madam.  She's not 12, she's 18 (or more, possibly, did she have a year off?  cant recall now).  If she thought her parents were blissfully happy, then she was an even bigger brain dead moron than I could ever have imagined.  Oh dear, has she a younger brother, how the heart bleeds.




* spot bloke who watched the last Thick of It last night


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jul 9, 2007)

Who would you rather kill, emma or 'pip' ?


----------



## bus (Jul 9, 2007)

both! and alice, and the snell woman, and sausage boy, and ed, and will, and aldridge, and peggy and sid. and jolene and kenton (ooooh with a spade...with a big spade) and ruth and .................


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 10, 2007)

I love Lillian


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not sure there is anyone in the Archers I actually like any more.  Eddie's gone downhill, far to dull since he lost the farm, Joe is still okay, but barely in it. Lillian, bloody Lillian is probably the only other one, Jolene's alright, but......well, she's married to that prick Sid for one thing.  And all the Arcvher family, they're the epitome of why farmers have a bad name!

In over 25 years of listening to it, I have never even vaguely fancied one of the characters.  Still cant give it up tho


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 11, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> In over 25 years of listening to it, I have never even vaguely fancied one of the characters.  Still cant give it up tho



surely the old Hayley?? I though everybody fancied her- she was the cadbury's bunny of ambridge


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2007)

Ambridge should be under water by now I'd have thought. But no, just a couple of unimportant fields down by the Am are flooded.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2007)

very true.  Marvellous how they worked it in so casually tho!

I'm beginning to come round to 'the boys will adopt him' theory, rather late in the day.


----------



## veracity (Jul 23, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> very true.  Marvellous how they worked it in so casually tho!
> 
> I'm beginning to come round to 'the boys will adopt him' theory, rather late in the day.


Over Brian's homophobic body!

I vote for a 50/50 split between lizzie and nigel and 'the boys'!


----------



## izz (Jul 24, 2007)

vauxhallmum said:
			
		

> I love Lillian



me too, she's my role model.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2007)

Did anyone notice at least one repeated scene within the omnibus edition on last sunday? The one about the cards in Lower Loxley....I've bet someone a tenner that it happened but I seem to be the only person that noticed.....


----------



## bus (Jul 27, 2007)

you're making it up!  




			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice at least one repeated scene within the omnibus edition on last sunday? The one about the cards in Lower Loxley....I've bet someone a tenner that it happened but I seem to be the only person that noticed.....


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Jul 30, 2007)

I want mousey, I want mousey, KILL THE ILLEGITIMATE LITTLE TWAT.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2008)

I met the evil Owen/Taylor today.....he looks completely different to how he does on the radio......


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2008)

omg!  you're alright tho aren't you?  and why were you visiting a jail?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2008)

It was a school.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2008)

One of the kids let him in because he said he was a friend of her mum.




I really did meet him though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It was a school.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 24, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> One of the kids let him in because he said he was a friend of her mum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he 'just want to talk to you'?

RUN AWAY MRS M- HE'S EVIL


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm no fan of that sanctimonious Will Grundy, but Nick!!! She's a wrong-un and no mistaking.


----------



## belboid (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope she takes Will for every penny he's got, the little bastard that he is!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the 'Lillian moves into the Bull' storyline. I also love the exchanges between Eddie and Lillian. You really get the idea that they've known each other since they were kids.


----------



## story (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm finding this inheritance story line annoying.

It seems to me that Brian has to include Ruari in the will, and he is sensible to allow for the possibility that Ruari may want to be a farmer. I think Adam and Debbie are being terribly spoilt. It's not as if Brian is their blood father. They are not being asked to give up their interests.

I wonder if their ire is more to do with Ruari's existence and presence in the family rather than the outward quarrel about the inheritance?

Brian will always and forevermore be on the back foot after Jenny agreed to take on his son. Well, that's understandable. But this determination that Ruari should not have a share in the farm seems petty and vitriolic to me.

Of course Ruari must be included - what kind of a father would he be if he excluded Ruari from the thing that matters most to himself?


----------



## story (Mar 12, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love the 'Lillian moves into the Bull' storyline. I also love the exchanges between Eddie and Lillian. You really get the idea that they've known each other since they were kids.



Yep - me too. Also that between Joe and Lilian.


ETA Although I have to say that the farcical antics undertaken by Sid and Jolene did grate on me.  Matt would never have written that letter on his own, and I'm surprised Lillian fell for it. But I'm glad they worked it out


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2008)

aah, this is boiling up nicely, let's hope the horrid middle-class uber-bigot finally gets her comeuppance and is chased out of Ambridge!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (May 19, 2008)

belboid said:


> aah, this is boiling up nicely, let's hope the horrid middle-class uber-bigot finally gets her comeuppance and is chased out of Ambridge!



Couldn't agree more except you forgot to mention her godbothering.


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2008)

That row between the holier than thou boyfriend stealer and Usha was fantastic 

Her own family hate her. Quality


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2008)

MsShirlLaverne said:


> Couldn't agree more except you forgot to mention her godbothering.



considering the context, i didnt think she'd be bothering god at all in this case

(not that one can bother a non-existent being of course...)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 19, 2008)

I cheered during that scene, trashy...Usha is one of our favourites Chez Magpie, along with Clarrie, Jolene, Fallon Ed and Joe. I am also very fond of Lynda because she has a heart of gold. Also she has the best indignant sniff in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2008)

we were too stunned to cheer - someone slagging off one of The Holy Family!!!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (May 19, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That row between the holier than thou boyfriend stealer and Usha was fantastic
> 
> Her own family hate her. Quality



I missed Friday's episode and Sunday'sr epeat


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2008)

but you have a computer!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio4_aod.shtml?radio4/archers_fri


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (May 21, 2008)

belboid said:


> but you have a computer!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio4_aod.shtml?radio4/archers_fri



I know I've a computer but I'm slow on the uptake, thanks or the reminder 

Anyway, I listened to tonight's episode and although I know that Matt's a bastard and Pat is sound as a pound and would be a great best mate, why do I cheer when Matt gets one over on Pat? I thought about it and decided that given a choice between dinner with Matt and Lillian vs Tony and Pat, I'd choose Matt and Lillian any day. I think it must be the worthy smugness of Pat that puts me off, even though she's right


----------



## mrs quoad (May 21, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That row between the holier than thou boyfriend stealer and Usha was fantastic
> 
> Her own family hate her. Quality



It wor brill, like 

e2a: everyone knows Marjorie's dead IRL?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/backstage/margot_boyd_obit.shtml


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2008)

I reckon Ed's got impotence problems...all that worry about TB in the herd...what do you reckon?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 3, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon Ed's got impotence problems...all that worry about TB in the herd...what do you reckon?



No.

Though - admittedly - I haven't heard tonight's episode 

It's sounded like nowt more than the script writers trying to re-flame the Ed / Will / Emma thing to me  Only with added Fallon biscuits


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Surely Ed's problems are all about guilt?

He still has feelings for the dastardly Em.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2008)

Seven days at most before Will and Emma are sharing breakfast.

Reckons i.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2008)

mrs quoad said:


> Seven days at most before Will and Emma are sharing breakfast.
> 
> Reckons i.



O noes, Missis Quod!

Has you not heared the endings? Tonite?

There will be Mutterings between that slattern and the young cowpoke! O yes o yes o yes! 

It will be Jenny and the cowpoke all over again. 

Those Ambridge cowpokes don't 'arf get around.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a sporadic relationship with the archers. . . but I want to kill Clary in nasty ways  

Have I missed what the catalyst between Ed and Fallon is? 

(Who's really called Fallon anyway!!  )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried to listen to The Archers for the first time in my life today, but iplayer fucked up and wouldn't let me (I do have a real life radio somewhere, but I'll be buggered if I'm digging it out just for that).

So, much cop?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 14, 2008)

wiskey said:


> (Who's really called Fallon anyway!!  )



I know someone!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it a girl Kali? 

VP - no its total rubbish  you'll only want to kill clary too


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2008)

mrs quoad said:


> O noes, Missis Quod!
> 
> Has you not heared the endings? Tonite?
> 
> ...


Yep yep 

It's Jennifer and the cowpoke all over again 

Only different cows, ennit


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, *FFS*.

Damned girl.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 30, 2008)

I predict that Wiw-yerm will take one or both of them out. Both barrels, probably as the Christmas cliffhanger.....


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2008)

It'll end in tears, mark my words...

It's Fallon I feel sorry for.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2008)

Me too. She saved that lad.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2008)

and she isn't deeply deeply annoying like the tedious (to be generous) Em.  Missed it last night, owt happen?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 31, 2008)

I met Edward Grundy recently and he said it's all going to kick off- but not in the way we think ( no 'will murders emma' then )


----------



## cillaB (Jul 31, 2008)

I reckon William is going to top himself.  History of Keepers cottage repeating itself innit


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nah, that's what people think...I reckon there will be blood, and it won't be Wiw-yerms.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2008)

almost . . .


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, I made an assumption about guns and gamekeepers...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> OK, I made an assumption about guns and gamekeepers...



 i hate the archers, so only clicked on here out of boredom 

but worth it just for this line


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2008)

thought I'd find out what happened to william . . . but i-player has turned the latest episode into a programme about Belarus


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2008)

I loved the scene with Clarrie and Emmur. She doesn't do it often, but when Clarrie employs biting sarcasm she does it well.....


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank god for that. Marjorie Antrobus has finally died. Poor actress has been in her grave for weeks


----------



## hendo (Aug 17, 2008)

vauxhallmum said:


> I met Edward Grundy recently and he said it's all going to kick off- but not in the way we think ( no 'will murders emma' then )



So he knows he's being listened to then?  Surely he will tell the others.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a very bad person for wanting to slap peggy aren't I


----------



## FiFi (Oct 28, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I am a very bad person for wanting to slap peggy aren't I



Oh thank the gods!
I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Athos (Oct 28, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I am a very bad person for wanting to slap peggy aren't I



Please may I help you?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll hold her still


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  She's a sanctimonious old bitch.


----------



## izz (Oct 29, 2008)

dang.




keeping up via the synopsis just isn't the same.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 29, 2008)

I really thought you'd all think I was mean.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 30, 2009)

You're never mean, wiskey. Brian Aldridge, on the other hand, is a complete bastard. Makes Machiavelli look like Mother Theresa.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 30, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You're never mean, wiskey. Brian Aldridge, on the other hand, is a complete bastard. Makes Machiavelli look like Mother Theresa.



i dunno . i admire him in  a perverse sort of way. 

he may be a bastard but at least he's good at it


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2009)

Not that good.  He's been shafted good and proper a few times, but because he is still a crafty, successful, capitalist, he can get away with his fuck ups and make someone else pay for them. Class is very rarely explicit in The Archers, but it is well recognised by the writers.

Which reminds me, Evil Shula. First showed she wasn't to be trusted by being a founding member of the Borsetshire SDP!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 31, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> he may be a bastard but at least he's good at it


Oh yes. I love it when there's a Brian Being A Scheming Bastard storyline. Because it's radio I can imagine him twiddling his evil villain moustache, a calculating half-smile playing about his lips as his eyes narrow. Just as I can clearly imagine Lynda's look of disdain when she does her indignant sniff.


----------



## cillaB (Feb 4, 2009)

God Shula is a SUCH bitch


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

While we wait for Shula to be trampled underfoot by a raging tide of impatient hooves of horses in a freak livery incident, I am really enjoying the Matt/Tom/Brenda/Chalky/Brian thing at the moment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> While we wait for Shula to be trampled underfoot by a raging tide of impatient hooves of horses in a freak livery incident, I am really enjoying the Matt/Tom/Brenda/Chalky/Brian thing at the moment.


Epic win.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2009)

can hooves be impatient?

it's the kind of question that wouldn't even have needed asking in the days when they still employed an agricultural consultant


----------



## kittyP (Mar 7, 2009)

I have listened to pretty much 90% of The Archers episodes for the last few years and still have no idea who is who or more than a very rough inkling of what's going on! 

I still love it though. Its really reassuring and calming.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

belboid said:


> can hooves be impatient?


Yes because the stablegirls have had their hours cut and even Morty had to be taken out by Shula because Lilian was busy baking a file into a cake for Matt. Those horses are not getting enough exercise.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I was thinking of their shoes, not their hooves


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2009)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ks4qtAx-A
www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfBwoko2lg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CvvP_so87s


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 8, 2009)

Dear Tom,

Welcome to rogeredsville.

Population: You.


Dear Matt,

Welcome to Rogeredsville.

Population: you, chalky, and a hopefully-undropped bar of soap.


Dear Brian,

Welcome to smug-and-superiorsville.

Population: you. And Shula. Obv.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

It is kicking off tonight


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2009)

poor pusscat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

*pokes head in*

Are newbies welcome?


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2009)

matt in 'not very good at diy' shocker!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

My first Archer's show and I'm rather confused. 

Will try to listen every day.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> Are newbies welcome?



Yes, but it'll take approximately fourteen years, two failed relationships with existing posters, and at least one TB scare before you're accepted


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> My first Archer's show and I'm rather confused.
> 
> Will try to listen every day.



I've started my boy on it already - he's 7 weeks old. 

I'm 28. 

It takes that long to understand


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2009)

anyway you did well tonight - there weren't many pigs in this episode.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm dedicated. 

If I can name all the characters and their troubled histories for the last, say, 5 years, do I get a badge?


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm dedicated.
> 
> If I can name all the characters and their troubled histories for the last, say, 5 years, do I get a badge?



Begin with Greg?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2009)

Currently taking bets on "Brian takes a mature and sensible view of Tom's predicament, learns a lesson about compromise, and is not smug at all" vs "Brian is an appalling git, rubs Tom's nose in it at every opportunity and turns everything into Tesco Value Sausages". Soap logic would tend to suggest the former, but character logic suggests the latter.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2009)

I reckon Lilian will stump up the neccessary. Brian will still be twirling his villian's 'tache though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> If I can name all the characters and their troubled histories for the last, say, 5 years, do I get a badge?


...I got stumped tonight. i didn't get in till after it had started...who's Harry? I kept asking myself...is this a silent character I have hitherto missed? Hah, it's Tom's prize boar (good strong back legs for when he serves the sows)


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 11, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hah, it's Tom's prize boar (good strong back legs for when he serves the sows)



I wouldn't mix that Harry with that Jolene and that shower.

Ooooh no.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2009)

lulz.

In there first with the Tom burst bubble.

Ohhhh yeah


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Laxative chocolate...? 

Three...

Two...

One...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooooh, he should have given Matt a slap.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Bosh


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ooooh, he should have given Matt a slap.



I was well up for Matt to give Tom a slap. 

Matt was blates in the right.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooh Clarrie!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh God. Mr Pullen. He's not going to be a silent character for much longer!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 12, 2009)

The thing is, I envisage Tom as being a bit of a weedy floppy-haired student sort, and Matt as being more like Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast. So it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 15, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ooooh, he should have given Matt a slap.



No, I'm definitely on Matt's side. Relistening to the Omnibus, and that Tom Archer needs a slap.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 20, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> No, I'm definitely on Matt's side. Relistening to the Omnibus, and that Tom Archer needs a slap*.



*full-on shoeing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 30, 2009)

Christopher's Tattoo: Best. Plot. Line.

Ever.

Linda approves, Susan horrified, and Christopher's going through BUPA healthcare.

e2a: I note my above post, and would like to (once more) commend to the committee a full-on facking shoeing for Thomas Archer. Sausage-obsessive twat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> Christopher's Tattoo: Best. Plot. Line.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...



Could be worse, he could be a coffee-obsessive twat!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 31, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could be worse, he could be a coffee-obsessive twat!



Awesome linking there.

Have you ever considered a career as a continuity announcer?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

I cannot wait for tonight's episode.....
Is Chalky going to waste Matt? Will Lillian get caught in the crossfire? Is Brenda going to be held hostage? Will Lynda stumble in calling about Plinth Idol?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

I five hours time I will have learned the truth!


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2009)

oo, just heard the trailer.....sounds too exciting!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I love this current Matt/Lillian/Chalkman storyline.....it's got me on tenterhooks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2009)

Brenda and Tom's marriage: dullest / most unconvincing proposal ever.

This plotline reeks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, I love this current Matt/Lillian/Chalkman storyline.....it's got me on tenterhooks.


....I'm still on tenterhooks with this one.....and now Chalkman knows (or thinks he does) where Brenda lives


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> Brenda and Tom's marriage: dullest / most unconvincing proposal ever.
> 
> This plotline reeks.




It's getting to be like the thinking person's Eastenders


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 17, 2009)

The fuck is this rubbish?

I don't listen for a week or two, and some half-arsed Aussie crapwit is acting shittily all over my Archers? Dribbling his stilted oozings all over my beautiful DAB?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> The fuck is this rubbish?
> 
> I don't listen for a week or two, and some half-arsed Aussie crapwit is acting shittily all over my Archers? Dribbling his stilted oozings all over my beautiful DAB?



It's summer - therefore "beach" - therefore Australian


----------



## wiskey (Aug 17, 2009)

vikkeee has been about the only interesting thing recently.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Aug 17, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> The fuck is this rubbish?
> 
> I don't listen for a week or two, and some half-arsed Aussie crapwit is acting shittily all over my Archers? Dribbling his stilted oozings all over my beautiful DAB?




Ah yes, but what if he managed to soften damaged ol' Helen? Then he could take her to the Sydney Cheese Festival and they would live happily ever after


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 18, 2009)

wiskey said:


> vikkeee has been about the only interesting thing recently.


I approve of Vicky. It'll all end in tears, mind 


vauxhallmum said:


> Ah yes, but what if he managed to soften damaged ol' Helen? Then he could take her to the Sydney Cheese Festival and they would live happily ever after


Yes, that would be wonderful. But couldn't he act slightly better whilst doing so?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 18, 2009)

When that crystal bowl went missing I thought they were setting Vicky up as a thief, to give her a quick exit. But now she's clearly in for the long-run and I have a nasty suspicion the writers are going to make her character more sympathetic as time goes on ...

Mind you, with a daughter-in-law like Moany Brenda, who can fail to sympathise?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> Yes, that would be wonderful. But couldn't he act slightly better whilst doing so?


But he's come so far since he played a wardrobe in Home & Away! Give the boy a chance...and anyway he can act Auntie Chris out of a paper bag!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 27, 2009)

This bronchitic old spanker needs a damned good shoeing. Just the sound of his voice is begging for a shoeing. And so is his general attitude. Shoeing, shoeing, shoeing. 

Put him and the Australian in a cage, and make them fight it out until there's only one man standing. Winner wins exile.


----------



## learydeary (Sep 3, 2009)

anyone know how to download the Archers fom the bbc website so it will play on an mp3 player?


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/archers/ - or grab them weekly off uknova


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo Sid!

This is likely to lead to my radio getting a f***ing shoeing!

On the bright side, 2/3 of my new housemates listen to the Archers. Oh yes.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 7, 2009)

Has she slept with the oleaginous Ozzie yet?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 7, 2009)

Ask Annette, she knows everything about everyone


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I gathered that from the last 20 mins of the omnibus which I caught yesterday. She's cruisin' for a bruisin'.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 11, 2009)

Titcombe and Eileen married three years today?

Fucking hell.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2009)

woah!  should have seen that one coming, hope they dont do a runner tho.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2009)

No! I can't imagine not hearing Lillian again!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2009)

did they say where the tickets were for?  missed that bit


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2009)

Costa Rica


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2009)

blimey.  i suppose a quarter of a mill would go someway over there.  not far enough for lillian tho


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 27, 2009)

It's not that cheap, full of Yanks. Nicaragua or Honduras would be better for their budget.

...<rushes to BBC 'listen again'>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> blimey.  i suppose a quarter of a mill would go someway over there.  not far enough for lillian tho


She's got her own fortune....


----------



## susie12 (Oct 27, 2009)

she wont leave though surely?  what about peggy?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2009)

I met the vicar off The Archers on the train into work the other day. I didn't know he was the vicar off the Archers until afterwards when it was confirmed by a fellow commuter. "That was the vicar off The Archers", he confided.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She's got her own fortune....



but she wouldn't be able to get at it if she'd helped someone skip bail, would she?


----------



## susie12 (Oct 28, 2009)

No, and what about that great big house they live in?  On second thoughts though if I lived in Ambridge anywhere might look more appealing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2009)

RIP Phil 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Painting


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2009)

it wont be the same again

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8331558.stm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2009)

I knew he'd been ill for ages


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 29, 2009)

We will miss his  competitive entries into the flower and produce show


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm really not looking forward to them killing him off in the programme.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2009)

I think they'll do it superbly, it is one of their great strengths.  It'll be the November 22nd episode (his last to be broadcast) that will sound rerally wrenching, imo.

Some very nice pieces in todays guardian about him, I never realised he wrote so many scripts!  And some great pics.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2009/oct/29/norman-painting-the-archers-radio
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2009/oct/29/norman-painting-obituary


----------



## andrewdroid (Nov 9, 2009)

yay hopefully Matts going to stay in Costa Rica or get 10 years. Has he been written out? and could we get the rest of Borchester Land to join him, bunch of crooks
and rip Phill


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2009)

andrewdroid said:


> yay hopefully Matts going to stay in Costa Rica or get 10 years. Has he been written out? and could we get the rest of Borchester Land to join him, bunch of crooks
> and rip Phill



I love Matt, I think he's one of the best characters in the Archers just now. As for Phil, I won't miss him one bit.
(no disrespect to Norman Painting)


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a lump in my throat last night when Matt turned up on the plane then I was soooo happy I had a little dance round the kitchen


----------



## andrewdroid (Nov 13, 2009)

I was hoping for a longer sentence than 9 months when he turned up!
no offense to you Shirl but I dont like Matt because he is exactly the slimy selfish businessman that so many businessmen are people who would sell their grandmothers for a fiver, no sense of community no empathy just a ruthless little shit. He could be a share trader or a banker or for that matter a politician.
But at least he's out of the picture for 9 months or will we be subjected to loads of prison visits during that time?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 13, 2009)

Not liking his type and him being an interesting character on the programme are different though. He may be  a shit but I'd rather have him on the show than a hundred Davids, Ruths, Shulas etc

freedom for the Ambridge One !


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> Not liking his type and him being an interesting character on the programme are different though. He may be  a shit but I'd rather have him on the show than a hundred Davids, Ruths, Shulas etc
> 
> freedom for the Ambridge One !



I'm with you chuck


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewdroid said:


> I was hoping for a longer sentence than 9 months when he turned up!
> no offense to you Shirl but I dont like Matt because he is exactly the slimy selfish businessman that so many businessmen are people who would sell their grandmothers for a fiver, no sense of community no empathy just a ruthless little shit. He could be a share trader or a banker or for that matter a politician.
> But at least he's out of the picture for 9 months or will we be subjected to loads of prison visits during that time?



I'm not offended 
I have always been a big Lilian fan and if Matt makes her happy then he's ok by me


----------



## wiskey (Nov 13, 2009)

bugger I've only listened up to wednesday and I shouldn't have looked at this thread


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2009)

Shit! 

I missed sentencing 

Matt rules


----------



## kittyP (Nov 16, 2009)

There sure has been a lot going on recently. 
Just listened to the latest broadcast.
I have been listening on and off for the whole of my life but the last few years catch it most days and the occasional omnibus. 
I recognise voices and names, have a rough idea when something big is happening but over all have no bloody clue what is actually happening. 
Regardless of this, I still love it! 
I find it so deeply comforting. 
I am sitting here with a smile on my face and sense of well being from something that didn't really make any sense. 

Love it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, another Stir-up Sunday passes.....as does the end of an era. Just as I was getting supper out of the oven and there was that bit about Phil's sixpence I did well up slightly.....


----------



## cillaB (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh that Leon is an utter cad.....


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooh what's he done? I missed it.

By the way, is summat going on with Fallon and Jazzer? I thought I heard something along those lines a while back, but haven't heard anything since (I've missed bits here and there though).


----------



## cillaB (Dec 7, 2009)

Annette and Leon....snogging....that's all I'm saying.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 7, 2009)

Nooo! Not Annette, ffs?! Anyone but Annette - the girl's a liability!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, another Stir-up Sunday passes.....as does the end of an era. Just as I was getting supper out of the oven and there was that bit about Phil's sixpence I did well up slightly.....



Yeah, he better not cark it at Christmas like Betty did a couple of years ago.

RIP Betty 

Ruined my festive season that did


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2009)

cillaB said:


> Oh that Leon is an utter cad.....



he always makes me think  

he's sooo smooth he makes my teeth hurt!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 8, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> Ooh what's he done? I missed it.
> 
> By the way, is summat going on with Fallon and Jazzer? I thought I heard something along those lines a while back, but haven't heard anything since (I've missed bits here and there though).





He's decided he fancies her, after all these years.

He is wearing clean shirts and being nice to old ladies etc in order to look like a good bet. 

She is oblivious, so far.......


----------



## cillaB (Dec 9, 2009)

Didn't Jazzer ask Fallon out before she went out with Ed or did I imagine that?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 9, 2009)

vauxhallmum said:


> He's decided he fancies her, after all these years.
> 
> He is wearing clean shirts and being nice to old ladies etc in order to look like a good bet.
> 
> She is oblivious, so far.......



Ah, ok, cheers! I think I heard Ed complaining about it in a recent episode ...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2009)

I know Helen is a miserable old sow but I am getting really bored by her utter ineptitude at choosing men. Psychos or bounder/cads. 

I can't bear to hear her being all depressed again. Still, maybe Annette will bugger off so could be a good thing in the end


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I know Helen is a miserable old sow but I am getting really bored by her utter ineptitude at choosing men. Psychos or bounder/cads.
> 
> I can't bear to hear her being all depressed again. Still, maybe Annette will bugger off so could be a good thing in the end





mrs quoad said:


> The fuck is this rubbish?
> 
> I don't listen for a week or two, and some half-arsed Aussie crapwit is acting shittily all over my Archers? Dribbling his stilted oozings all over my beautiful DAB?





mrs quoad said:


> This bronchitic old spanker needs a damned good shoeing. Just the sound of his voice is begging for a shoeing. And so is his general attitude. Shoeing, shoeing, shoeing.
> 
> Put him and the Australian in a cage, and make them fight it out until there's only one man standing. Winner wins exile.



*vindicated*


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2009)

he.is.oozing.all.over.my.digital.radio.

FUCKOFFFUCKOFFFUCKOFF.

Cunt twat cunt twat aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg.

Take your shitty accent acting and FUCK OFF.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2009)

oh, you gotta admit he's good tho. pulled that one right around


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2009)

belboid said:


> oh, you gotta admit he's good tho. pulled that one right around



But HE CAN'T ACT.

He just slithers all over a godawful drooly Australian accent.

He even _sounds_ cartoon villain, ffs.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh poor Jazzer 

(But - a limo?! Is Fallon the kind of girl to be impressed by a limo?!)


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2009)

they're gonna kill phil at christmas, aren't they? i hope they don't, his death shouldn't be 'special', it should be  simply part of life's bleak tapestry


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 25, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> Oh poor Jazzer
> 
> (But - a limo?! Is Fallon the kind of girl to be impressed by a limo?!)


tbh, it was her who suggested the massive bouquet and 'huge gesture' (or summa ending in gesture, and implying bigness). Erm, out of character, but decent plot device 



belboid said:


> they're gonna kill phil at christmas, aren't they? i hope they don't, his death shouldn't be 'special', it should be  simply part of life's bleak tapestry



They can't really, can they? They knocked off Betty a week before Christmas (was her funeral on Christmas itself?)


----------



## hendo (Dec 26, 2009)

I just can't handle the Archers at the present. It's just unbelievably dark with Jeck losing his marbles, Helen's atrocious boyfriend, Phil about to shuffle off and fabulous Matt in chokey. I mean, what's there to listen for? I tune in with a sense of dread. What horrible thing will happen this evening?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 26, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> tbh, it was her who suggested the massive bouquet and 'huge gesture' (or summa ending in gesture, and implying bigness). Erm, out of character, but decent plot device



Yeah I know, of course, but I don't think Fallon was thinking of herself when she was advising Jazzer ... I think she was thinking more along the lines of his usual 'type' of girls ...


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh poor Jazza  I've never thought much of him before but his pissed up profession of his love for Fallon was fantastic


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, I've been away for a while, can anyone give me a summary of what's happened in Ambridge since Christmas?
I caught the last five minutes of the omnibus today - am I to gather that the unfortunate Annette is pregnant?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Ok, I've been away for a while, can anyone give me a summary of what's happened in Ambridge since Christmas?
> I caught the last five minutes of the omnibus today - am I to gather that the unfortunate Annette is pregnant?



Yes, by Leon who came round and seduced Annette while Helen was out. Helen doesn't know that it's Leon's baby and is fantasising about being an unofficial foster mother. The shop is going through and Susan is losing her mind. Mike is beginnning to go off Vikki. Jazzer has declared his love for Fallon but is now pretending they are just friends.

That's about it really


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 18, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Yes, by Leon who came round and seduced Annette while Helen was out. Helen doesn't know that it's Leon's baby and is fantasising about being an unofficial foster mother. The shop is going through and Susan is losing her mind. Mike is beginnning to go off Vikki. Jazzer has declared his love for Fallon but is now pretending they are just friends.
> 
> That's about it really



I hear that Leon left the cast, after the unborn child acted him off the stage.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 18, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Yes, by Leon who came round and seduced Annette while Helen was out. Helen doesn't know that it's Leon's baby and is fantasising about being an unofficial foster mother. The shop is going through and Susan is losing her mind. Mike is beginnning to go off Vikki. Jazzer has declared his love for Fallon but is now pretending they are just friends.
> 
> That's about it really



Ah, cheers. Any update on Pip? I think that the last I heard was her threatening to drop out of college and work on the farm.

Edit: Helen is quite needy, isn't she ...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 18, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Ah, cheers. Any update on Pip? I think that the last I heard was her threatening to drop out of college and work on the farm.
> 
> Edit: Helen is quite needy, isn't she ...



Pip went back to school with a new haircut, and became popular, and then aced her mocks.

Or at least she seems to be becoming popular.

With a young ragamuffin named 'Zoe', I believe.

Also, she fell out with Jonathan at LaserQuest last night (last night?). So there may be a lesbian plotline in the offing. What with that Zoe's calls n all.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 18, 2010)

Pip bought loads of new clothes, got a more fashionable haircut, and was last heard talking about sharing some homework with one student and getting a lift home off another.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 18, 2010)

Aw, duckling to swan eh? Good for her


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Pip went back to school with a new haircut, and became popular, and then aced her mocks.
> 
> Or at least she seems to be becoming popular.
> 
> ...



And the shortest shorts in the world, distracting people from the fact that she is a member of the Young Farmers which is the Young Tories by another name.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 19, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Mike is beginnning to go off Vikki.



she's doing my head in.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Pip went back to school with a new haircut, and became popular, and then aced her mocks.
> 
> Or at least she seems to be becoming popular.
> 
> ...



I see my predictions of Pip becoming a ragamuffin rebellious slackjawed slatternly street urchin are proving to be 400% correct!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 24, 2010)

The treasurer of the shop committee, Richard. Who is he and where did he spring from? I know it can't be Locke the cock.....


----------



## hendo (Jan 24, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I hear that Leon left the cast, after the unborn child acted him off the stage.



In fairness he is the most unbelievable character since Lord of The Rings.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 24, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The treasurer of the shop committee, Richard. Who is he and where did he spring from? I know it can't be Locke the cock.....


I think he's Sabrina Thwaite's husband.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Ruby....


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 25, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I think he's Sabrina Thwaite's husband.



Ooo. 

The accountant?

Must say, I never had that Sabrina Thwaite down for being married to an accountant. More a builder's / plumber's wife, going by the village's disconcert at her lower-middle-class-aspirationalness. And tracksuits.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 7, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I see my predictions of Pip becoming a ragamuffin rebellious slackjawed slatternly street urchin are proving to be 400% correct!



^^^^^
+ another 400%.

A wastrel, consorting with a middle-aged deviant hebephile.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 7, 2010)

trashpony said:


> .....maybe Annette will bugger off


as indeed she has......


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank god for that, Helen's mother hen act was doing my head in.


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2010)

oh gawd...it's going to be tonight,isn't it?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, those old gals are sounding way too perky. There is definately about to be a TRAGEDY


----------



## Shirl (Feb 12, 2010)

He's dead then.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a bizarre accident with a telescope, then?


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2010)

I suspect he was secretly  trying viagra to give Jill a Valentine's treat.

Berautifully done tho, there was a tear in my eye


----------



## Shirl (Feb 12, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Not a bizarre accident with a telescope, then?



I suppose they kept it low key out of respect to the actor's family. Accident with a telescope would have been interesting though


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2010)

Elgar's The Dream of Gerontius was the music, btw


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2010)

Earlier I only caught the bit from them arriving home and discovering him dead and completely didn't realise it was the Archers due to the music change. Have just re-listened on iplayer. Sensitively done.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2010)

Awwwww, Phil 


(((((Gill)))))




I approve of David's war on the village's newest slattern, and her hebephile predator.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 14, 2010)

belboid said:


> oh gawd...it's going to be tonight,isn't it?


I wish the continuity announcers would not be so blatant....'Jill makes a sad discovery.' is too obvious and me and BL sat waiting for it. A shame because it was a great scene, and really well done. Phil deserved a good death with Elgar and a cuppa at his elbow......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 14, 2010)

...oh, I want to slap David.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I wish the continuity announcers would not be so blatant....'Jill makes a sad discovery.' is too obvious and me and BL sat waiting for it. A shame because it was a great scene, and really well done. Phil deserved a good death with Elgar and a cuppa at his elbow......



^^^^
One of the best snuff episodes, IMO.

With the possible exception of John + tractor.



Mrs Magpie said:


> ...oh, I want to slap David.



Just when you thought it was safe to go back into Ambridge.......

Kate II 

I look forward to the David explosion!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 14, 2010)

The only way David could handle the situation more badly would to be to chain Pip to the Aga in a chastity belt.....


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I wish the continuity announcers would not be so blatant....'Jill makes a sad discovery.' is too obvious and me and BL sat waiting for it.



I did think for a moment that it waws a double bluff, cos she did have to announce something unpleasant as well, cant remember what now tho


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 14, 2010)

belboid said:


> I did think for a moment that it waws a double bluff, cos she did have to announce something unpleasant as well, cant remember what now tho



 Did they run out of apricot flapjacks in the village shop? That WOULD be a sad discovery.


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...oh, I want to slap David.


Yup me too I know its fictitious but a lot of it is verging on fantasy these days 
The Archers and politicians are very similar they really dont know how the real worls works and how real people live!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I know blokes who react to their daughter's romantic entanglements with exactly the same irate blunderbuss approach. I just want to slap him because he's making things worse......still, Phil's departure may change the family's priorities......


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...oh, I want to slap David.



David in not being able to see someone else's point of view shocker!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I know blokes who react to their daughter's romantic entanglements with exactly the same irate blunderbuss approach. I just want to slap him because he's making things worse......still, Phil's departure may change the family's priorities......



David is a.w.e.s.o.m.e.  

And Pip is turning into a right little scrubber 

Go, David!

Also, Gill's calm demeanour leaves me wondering whether or not she played a part in her husband's sad demise 

Aconite in his tea?  An insurance job, maybe?


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 17, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> David is a.w.e.s.o.m.e.
> 
> And Pip is turning into a right little scrubber
> 
> ...



OMG your not serious are you?
 I used to think David and family were ok but now think they are real middle english middle class and prejudiced! 
Pip is turning into somone who knows her own mind imho and isnt swayed by conventional small minded attitudes.
Go Pip go

Im surprised at the vicar supporting refugees and immigrants but pleased at his stand, at least someone is standing up to the institutional racist bigotory of this country.


----------



## belboid (Feb 17, 2010)

haven't you heard an archers vicar vefore? They're always paragons on bourgoise liberal virute.

And Pip will be dull as dishwater again in a little while, not even as wild as 'wacky' auntie elizabeth


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 17, 2010)

andrewdroid said:


> OMG your not serious are you?
> I used to think David and family were ok but now think they are real middle english middle class and prejudiced!
> Pip is turning into somone who knows her own mind imho and isnt swayed by conventional small minded attitudes.
> Go Pip go


Bollocks!

Disgraceful trampy behaviour. Bring back Jonathan! All is forgiven 



belboid said:


> haven't you heard an archers vicar vefore? They're always paragons on bourgoise liberal virute.



That Tim Hathaway wasn't averse to a bit of vicar.


> And Pip will be dull as dishwater again in a little while, not even as wild as 'wacky' auntie elizabeth



DULL?

Responsibly-minded, and appropriately mature. Unlike the filthy diseased hebephile-encouraging scrub-bag that she is currently becoming.

Strict(er) parenting is blatantly the way forward.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2010)

Why does Pip have an accent entirely unlike anyone else in the whole village?


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 18, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> Disgraceful trampy behaviour. Bring back Jonathan! All is forgiven
> 
> ...



bollocks thats an informed comment 
tramps? what was wrong with tramps they used to mend peoples pots along with tinkers
Responsibly-minded, and appropriately mature god I hope not


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 18, 2010)

andrewdroid said:


> bollocks thats an informed comment
> tramps? what was wrong with tramps they used to mend peoples pots along with tinkers
> Responsibly-minded, and appropriately mature god I hope not



She will never find a nice young farmer husband, and take over the farm with _that_ attitude 

I have forwarded this not entirely SFW link for prophylaxis to the producers, in the hope that David will tie up that filthy hebephile and do the necessaries  

That'll go some way to curing Pip, and then he can invite Jonathan round for tea  Everything will work out byoots


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it legal for a parent to put a non-damaging (physically) chastity belt on their child?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 18, 2010)

'because I'd never had a gap year,' lol 

e2a: and wooooooooooo Tony!!! "You're not a heiffer. It's not like sending for the AI man." 

Archers dads ROCK


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Last night there were 8 actors in the Archers 

Pip, Jude, Vicar, Usher (sp) Helen, Pat, Tony and John. I thought they never had more than 7 actors in any episode, what's going on


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 18, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Last night there were 8 actors in the Archers
> 
> Pip, Jude, Vicar, Usher (sp) Helen, Pat, Tony and John. I thought they never had more than 7 actors in any episode, what's going on



John?

John is dead 

e2a: last night's synopsis:



> Quite an announcement
> 
> Usha’s helping Alan put his tent up on the green. It’s cold! Helen spots them on her way to Tony’s birthday dinner. Alan cooks a meal for himself and Usha. Usha’s not sure how he’s going to cope, but Alan’s enthusiastic about his project.
> 
> ...


No mention of John


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> John?
> 
> John is dead
> 
> ...



Sorry, I meant Tom.


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 19, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> She will never find a nice young farmer husband, and take over the farm with that attitude
> 
> I have forwarded to the producers, in the hope that David will tie up that filthy hebephile and do the necessaries
> 
> That'll go some way to curing Pip, and then he can invite Jonathan round for tea  Everything will work out byoots



best outcome would be that Pip fucks off with Jude 
the parents freak out ... then get crushed to death by stampeding heifers
Pip inherits farm turns it organic, puts up with wind turbines and her and Jude start having green festivals 



mrs quoad said:


> Is it legal for a parent to put a non-damaging (physically) chastity belt on their child?


yes its torture

as for Pip and young farmers she would be better off without a young tory but I guess the plot line will work out in favour of the usual steriotypical norms


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2010)

Did David remember to put out the cones for the hearse?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 23, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Did David remember to put out the cones for the hearse?



Funeral's this evening, ennit.

Will be listening for Gill's grief.

I still have an inkling that it was an insurance job. And that last bout of grief-strickenness was just done for the microphones


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2010)

lovely


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2010)

.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 23, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Last night there were 8 actors in the Archers
> 
> Pip, Jude, Vicar, Usher (sp) Helen, Pat, Tony and John. I thought they never had more than 7 actors in any episode, what's going on



Usher


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Usher



I know,  my spelling is rubbish but even at the time I new she wasn't one of those blokes who tells you where to sit at a wedding.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't know Christine was Phil's sister until yesterday evening. btw.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I didn't know Christine was Phil's sister until yesterday evening. btw.



There's a few books, usually now in plentiful supply in charity shops, that give you the whole Ambridge history.  

oh, and a map!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 24, 2010)

I have Jennifer Aldridge's cookbook 

I didn't steal it from her- it was in a shop 

It's a bit crap


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2010)

The Archers Anarchists  book was the best un (andthat was quite shite really)

Anyone else get the board game?  Absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> I have Jennifer Aldridge's cookbook
> 
> I didn't steal it from her- it was in a shop
> 
> It's a bit crap


The 'Jean-Paul' Langues des chats recipe is very good.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Enjoying June Spencer (Peggy Archer) on Desert Island Discs....


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Enjoying June Spencer (Peggy Archer) on Desert Island Discs....



I listened to a bit, but tbh was kinda playing final fantasy at the time.

I didn't realise she was >90! 

I can't imagine they'll be replacing her with a new un, when she pops her clogs!

Also, I thought her niece was very ungrateful. Not coming over for her 90thththt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like she's found a new special friend.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 28, 2010)

There is an Archers knitting book from the 80s!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/heathercawte/sets/72157622614661309/


----------



## dark mistress (Feb 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Looks like she's found a new special friend.



Those archers women don't hang about. Jill will be racing around with Jim in his sports car before you know it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Excellent stuff Ruby! Who was Jackie?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 28, 2010)

I encountered this book on the Ravelry forums and the same question came up then - the consensus seemed to be that she worked at Nelson's wine bar and was a friend of Caroline's. I can't vouch for the accuracy of this information.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought Jill's sobs at the end sounded rubbish. But I cried at the funeral


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 28, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I thought Jill's sobs at the end sounded rubbish.


Insurance job.

You'll see.


----------



## cillaB (Feb 28, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I thought Jill's sobs at the end sounded rubbish. But I cried at the funeral



They made me cry.  I've heard people sounding exactly like when a partner has died. Properly gut wrenching sobs.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2010)

cillaB said:


> They made me cry.  I've heard people sounding exactly like when a partner has died. Properly gut wrenching sobs.



It was just the very last five seconds. But I've never been with someone who has lost a partner and cried like that


----------



## wiskey (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess she had a lot of emotion for real having worked with him for so long. 

I'm not sure I can handle Helen having another storyline, she makes me want to kill cute things


----------



## cillaB (Feb 28, 2010)

trashpony said:


> It was just the very last five seconds. But I've never been with someone who has lost a partner and cried like that



Actually it really reminded me of my Mum when my Dad died.  


Although Jill is so perfect, maybe it was an insurance job -I usually think she's too good to be true.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2010)

wiskey said:


> I guess she had a lot of emotion for real having worked with him for so long.
> 
> I'm not sure I can handle Helen having another storyline, she makes me want to kill cute things



Can you imagine how I feel? I'm _furious_


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

Sussed after 10 mins


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2010)

cillaB said:


> They made me cry.  I've heard people sounding exactly like when a partner has died. Properly gut wrenching sobs.


I've cried like that when someone I loved died. Especially after holding it together for a while.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an appreciation for Peggy that I didn't have before after hearing June Spencers DID,she doesn't seem as infuriating now she's more 3D if that makes sense. And I had no idea she was 90 (June not Peggy)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2010)

Blind Lemon reckons that Lilian is going to get off with Paul, Matt's half-brother (played by the bloke who played Owen the rapist  ).

I reckon Helen will get post-partum psychosis......


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2010)

*WHOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


^^^^^
The sound of Pip's virginity flying out of the Archers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2010)

1hr 45mins til David's spectacular Pip's V-card losing reaction 

I reckon he'll throw a party


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Blind Lemon reckons that Lilian is going to get off with Paul, Matt's half-brother (played by the bloke who played Owen the rapist  ).
> 
> I reckon Helen will get post-partum psychosis......



Definately.  All of the above


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 21, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhahahah @ Pip.

With thanks in advance to Mr. Withnail:



> Withnail: Scrubbers!
> Schoolgirl: Up yours, grandad!
> Withnail: Scrubbers! Scrubbers!
> Marwood: Shut up.
> Withnail: Little tarts, they love it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Fallon Rogers running the pub sounds promising.....


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 21, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Fallon Rogers running the pub sounds promising.....



You can see them queuing up the lulz!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 21, 2010)

Also, that thread you just locked, could've almost been about Kate's daughter, Mrs M


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, her Dad will turn up, Lilian will be offering sage advice across the bar, Joe Grundy is bound to try something on...I reckon Jazzer may get his leg over and all....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Also, that thread you just locked, could've almost been about Kate's daughter, Mrs M


Eh? I haven't locked a thread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Just seen the thread you mean...I didn't lock it but I should have....

eta and it's a boy!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 21, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just seen the thread you mean...I didn't lock it but I should have....
> 
> eta and it's a boy!



Oh! Yes  Of course


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Go Adam! About time someone stopped Kate crashing about.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't believe they're going on about a bottle of vodka for heaven's sake. It's beyond the "my daughter is growing up and I don't want to accept it" storyline, it's more than one character saying "well obviously no it's utterly unreasonable for teenagers to drink and if I did it I was just getting it out of my system" - _listen people this is a moral message_.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice development in the Vicky/calf storyline....


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 30, 2010)

ooo.

Ambridge goes into Vicky's veal 

This'll be fun 



FridgeMagnet said:


> I can't believe they're going on about a bottle of vodka for heaven's sake. It's beyond the "my daughter is growing up and I don't want to accept it" storyline, it's more than one character saying "well obviously no it's utterly unreasonable for teenagers to drink and if I did it I was just getting it out of my system" - _listen people this is a moral message_.



You are Jude, and I claim my five pounds. Also, BONE HER.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't do it Lilian!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 31, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhahaha!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2010)

NO! It's got a ghastly inevitability I can scarcely bear.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 31, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> NO! It's got a ghastly inevitability I can scarcely bear.



Exeat, pursued by scarcely bears!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 1, 2010)

and it's super creepy now that I know he's the same actor who played villainous Owen.

It's all going to hell in a handcart, I tell you


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2010)

sod them two, how long is it gonna be before Helen asks Ian to be her babyfather?  Bound to happen.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> sod them two, how long is it gonna be before Helen asks Ian to be her babyfather?  Bound to happen.



It is looking >4 inevitable.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

That's not going to happen. Don't you remember Adam going ballistic when Madz asked Ian to be the babyfather? Not our Madz, Ian's mate Madz from back home.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's not going to happen. Don't you remember Adam going ballistic when Madz asked Ian to be the babyfather? Not our Madz, Ian's mate Madz from back home.



Yes, but Adam has had time to soften. Bless.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyway, I reckon even if Helen asks Ian will say no because of what happened with Madz. Still, whatever, I'm just sick with worry about Lilian, and comedy moments with Vicky's veal project are not stopping me from fretting. Matt will fall apart.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Matt will fall apart.



With chainsaws, one hopes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

He's had his come-uppance. Losing the love of his life, the woman he faced the music for is too much.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyway, Paul is creepy, he's too like Owen the rapist because he's the same bloke.


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's not going to happen. Don't you remember Adam going ballistic when Madz asked Ian to be the babyfather? Not our Madz, Ian's mate Madz from back home.



But Helen isn't a clinging loon who will try and pry Ian away.  It's on the cards fersure.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> He's had his come-uppance. Losing the love of his life, the woman he faced the music for is too much.



This is ameliorated somewhat by the fact that Matt is not a real person. Rather, he is a scripted entity, devised for my entertainment.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> But Helen isn't a clinging loon who will try and pry Ian away.  It's on the cards fersure.



No Tony will see the error of his ways and as a gesture of reconciliation, he'll offer to help Helen out!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 1, 2010)

Molly Button wuz robbed


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew Jazza would pull it off 

Maybe now Fallon will fancy him


----------



## wiskey (Apr 2, 2010)

I luv Jazza


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't do it Lilian!



Why not? Matt's cheated on her more times than he's diddled his VAT return. He waltzed off and left her prior to his imprisonment, then returned with his tail twixt his bandy little legs. Now justice has been  served, he's finally in chokey and she has a chance to meet someone who isn't a philandering liar. 
Good on her.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't do it Lilian!



I'm sure she's going to do something  but I really like Matt, and her and Matt belong together 

I am starting to dread the Archers theme tune coming on.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 2, 2010)

hendo said:


> . . . . he's finally in chokey and she has a chance to meet someone who isn't a philandering liar. . .



we don't know that


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah yes, I forgot the Lilian Law, that Lilian only ever goes out with worthless men.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 2, 2010)

JENNY IS HOT ON THE SCENT!!! I BET IT's HER EXPERIENCE SNIFFING OUT BRIAN'S WAYWARD UNDERPANTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 2, 2010)

I am enjoying Tom shooting himself in the relationship foot.

KPOW!!! KPOW!!!!!!! KPOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

e2a: god, he's a pointless tossbag


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> But Helen isn't a clinging loon who will try and pry Ian away.  It's on the cards fersure.



Helen??? Not a clinging loon??? Are you listening to the same programme???

Anyway - I haven't listened for a couple of weeks because I couldn't be bothered. Can someone fill me in? I take it Lilian is succumbing to Paul's charms?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 2, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Anyway - I haven't listened for a couple of weeks because I couldn't be bothered. Can someone fill me in? I take it Lilian is succumbing to Paul's charms?



Yes. Also, Helen has decided that she is so awful with men, that her only way to secure love is through Ian's manfat plus a turkey baster. Also, that person who mentioned Helen? I think (s)he was being somewhat wry.

And Jazzer won Ambridge Has Got Talent. With an alarmingly good performance. Having told everyone that he was going to do Killing in the Name Of.

Finally, Linda Snell has taken predatory control of Gill's vulnerability, and has formed a small cult whose main belief is that Phil is Jesus reincarnated, and that he will rise from the dead on Easter Sunday. There's a bit of a suicide pact thing going on, involving Ed, Nic, Wolfgang, Constanza and Sid Perks.


----------



## andrewdroid (Apr 3, 2010)

hendo said:


> Why not? Matt's cheated on her more times than he's diddled his VAT return. He waltzed off and left her prior to his imprisonment, then returned with his tail twixt his bandy little legs. Now justice has been  served, he's finally in chokey and she has a chance to meet someone who isn't a philandering liar.
> Good on her.



Yup agree completely and maybe Mat will find love in the nick! or at least get the shite beaten out of him, slimy git

ahh i missed Tom shooting himself (if only) thanks mrs quoad for the unbelievable update, it made me laugh
Has Pip eloped yet? is that on the cards (hope so)


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

If David would take her to live incommunicado on an island away from all temptations I'd be happy, get rid of both of them!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone know what that song was that Jazza sang?


----------



## belboid (Apr 5, 2010)

the roses o' prince charlie, old jacobite thing


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2010)

Come now gather now, here where the flowers grow
White is the blossom as the snow on the ben
Hear now, freedom's call, we'll make a solemn vow
Now by the roses o' Prince Charlie

Fight again at Bannockburn yer battleaxe tae wield
Fight wi yer grandsires on Florran's bloody field
Fight at Culloden, the Bonnie Prince tae shield
Fight by the roses o' Prince Charlie

Spirits o' the banished, in far an' distant lands
Carved out the new world wi' sweat, blood an' hand
Return now in glory an' on the silver sand
Fight by the roses o' Prince Charlie

Tak' yer strength fae the green fields that blanket peat and coal
Ships fae the Clyde have a nation in their hold
The water of life, some men need tae mak' them bold
Black gold and fishes fae the sea, man


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Come now gather now, here where the flowers grow
> White is the blossom as the snow on the ben
> Hear now, freedom's call, we'll make a solemn vow
> Now by the roses o' Prince Charlie
> ...



Thanks chuck, I love that


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2010)

OH, ok, so there are other people out there (or in here) who listen to the Archers....... 

[thread found]


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2010)

I grew up with it, but only get drawn into it occaisionally.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2010)

I know someone without a TV who listens regularly but I usually switched off when it comes on, only recently I left the radio on and sort of got a bit caught up in it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2010)

andrewdroid said:


> Has Pip eloped yet? is that on the cards (hope so)


Her boyfriend is beginning to realise the disadvantages of getting involved with someone so young - she's soon going to realise just how unbalanced the "relationship" is ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2010)

weltweit said:


> I know someone without a TV who listens regularly but I usually switched off when it comes on, only recently I left the radio on and sort of got a bit caught up in it.



It used to be on before or after "Listen With Mother" ...
It's changed over the decades, but still retains a pleasing absence of Dirty Dens


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Her boyfriend is beginning to realise the disadvantages of getting involved with someone so young - she's soon going to realise just how unbalanced the "relationship" is ..



But, as a 45 year old, I can relate to people looking interestedly at those much younger than themselves. 

That sounds worse than it was intended  

My parents were 10 years apart.


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2010)

dear god, Jude really is an annoying tosspot


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> dear god, Jude really is an annoying tosspot



Actually, I was just thinking "why is he hanging around with boring Pip who just says 'ooh I have to study' all the time but never does?"

but here we go with the predictable accident...


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2010)

they do almost deserve each other


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 20, 2010)

She's definitely 15 years older than him, mentally. In fact I know 3 year olds who are less whiney and manipulative than Jude. All the same Pip, is a brat. Not my Pip, obviously, the Archer's Pip only got named after my Pip to get a shred of credibility imo.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It's John Archer and the Massey Ferguson all over again


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a recent convert to The Archers due to driving a lot for my job and my car aerial breaking & only being able to get R4 & R2. Though I fixed this last week after 12 months! 

I'm still learning who is who etc. Last week I really cringed and started shouted at the radio whilst driving when Pip went to Cornwall to surprise Jude. Have her parents found she lied yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooh noooo !


----------



## hendo (Apr 23, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Actually, I was just thinking "why is he hanging around with boring Pip who just says 'ooh I have to study' all the time but never does?"
> 
> but here we go with the predictable accident...



And how utterly dreary it was. What a tedious family the Archers are. Even a quad bike accident becomes workaday with them, although I did laugh as Pip shot over the handlebars. 

Up the Grundys.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 23, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I'm a recent convert to The Archers due to driving a lot for my job and my car aerial breaking & only being able to get R4 & R2. Though I fixed this last week after 12 months!
> 
> I'm still learning who is who etc. Last week I really cringed and started shouted at the radio whilst driving when Pip went to Cornwall to surprise Jude. Have her parents found she lied yet?




Once you've started shouting at the radio it's all over IMO. You're stuck with it for life


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 24, 2010)

Shit!

I missed the quad bike episode! Blates listen again, ennit.

The whole Pip saga has drawn artichoke in. From thinking that the Archers is unspeakably dreary, to rooting for Phillipa all the way.

I am now trying to explain to her WHY Mike's new bird (christ, what's her name?) is exciting, in the context of the whole Brenda-rebellion thing. Also, the Lilian and Matt and Paul thing, and the whole Sid-Jolene shower episode (can't remember how we got into that).

The conversion is working


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 25, 2010)

It becomes an obsession / addiction - Sun am routine of listening whilst preparing Sunday lunch , but it doesnt mean to say one loves all the characters and actions.

The Archers discussion page on the web is good for a laugh - "the Dopeys" , "Fag Ash" etc .....

We dont get enough of the Grundies IMHO


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> the whole Sid-Jolene shower episode



oh god, please dont remind us!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2010)

Why o why o why ... 

Do they put the archers on twice on a Sunday ... 

I already managed to avoid most of it once and now here it is again and I can't be bothered to reach up and switch the radio off !!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2010)

...and this thread comes and insinuates itself where you don't want it and all!

I have a handy solution! Don't listen to Radio 4 at the offending times, and avoid this thread! That'll be £5 please, for my  invaluable life skills tuition.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I am now trying to explain to her WHY Mike's new bird (christ, what's her name?) is exciting


Just alliterate...Veal Venture....I think of the Edward Lear Alphabet as a mnenonic....the visibly vicious vulture who wrote verses to a veal cutlet in a volume bound with vellum.......VICKY!
Actually she probably spells it Vikki, come to think of it......


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just alliterate...Veal Venture....I think of the Edward Lear Alphabet as a mnenonic....the visibly vicious vulture who wrote verses to a veal cutlet in a volume bound with vellum.......VICKY!
> Actually she probably spells it Vikki, come to think of it......



_Definitely _Vikki. With little hearts over the Is


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 26, 2010)

Gawd I hope this annoying calf arc ends with Ed deciding to shoot Vicky and send her to the knackers instead.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2010)

Will Pip stay with Jude ..?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2010)

Does it matter?


----------



## wiskey (May 5, 2010)

so what has Lillian been up to? did he stay the night at the hotel? I think I've missed an episode.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, but nothing happened. Paul's too gentlemanly.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

My other half says it's because he's too wet.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2010)

was tonight the first mention of the election btw?  in The Archers or any other soap?


----------



## fazey101 (May 5, 2010)

Arches OMG I rememeber that lmao


----------



## RubyToogood (May 5, 2010)

I seem to have completely stopped listening. I got so sick of the Pip and Jude thing.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, but nothing happened. Paul's too gentlemanly.


Yes, but APART from that, THEY'RE DOING THE WILL AND ED SCRIPT ONLY WITH MATT AND PAUL INSTEAD OF WILL AND ED AND LILIAN INSTEAD OF EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mark my words, there will be lovechildren. 



RubyToogood said:


> I seem to have completely stopped listening. I got so sick of the Pip and Jude thing.


Oddly enough, they're the main reason artichoke got into the archers  And the main reason she still listens


----------



## wiskey (May 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, but nothing happened. Paul's too gentlemanly.



BL has it right imo, he's dull dull dull


----------



## moose (May 9, 2010)

Not listened for ages, turned it on this morning to find ooor Pip's turned into a right hussy! Blimey!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2010)

...and fair play to the actor playing Jude....he just oozes wankerdom.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and fair play to the actor playing Jude....he just oozes wankerdom.



Innit?  After this lunchtime's episode the continuity announcer (the doughty Harriet Cass) said "Come on fizz, give him the push".


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 12, 2010)

But Pip reckons Jude is *amazing*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2010)

I keep shouting at the radio "DON'T DO IT EDDIE! YOU'LL LOSE YOUR JOB!"


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 21, 2010)

That Pip is soooo dumped.

Not that I had personal experience of that at her age or anything


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 21, 2010)

Oooh, and maybe Matt will dump Lillian for seeing Paul and Matt will start seeing Vicki and Lillian will get all cougar and start seeing Jude!

If only I wrote for The Archers


----------



## trashpony (May 21, 2010)

I want Vikki's veal venture to be a total flop. I couldn't bear it if it turned out to be really successful. And if she's such a canny businesswoman, how come she's a part time GP's receptionist? 

How old is she? I am worried she's going to get duffed up


----------



## mrs quoad (May 26, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo @ Helen!


----------



## mrs quoad (May 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I want Vikki's veal venture to be a total flop. I couldn't bear it if it turned out to be really successful. And if she's such a canny businesswoman, how come she's a part time GP's receptionist?
> 
> How old is she? I am worried she's going to get duffed up



Oh, also, she is blates gong to form a successful business enterprise with Tom. Ambridge veal and ham ftw.


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 26, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo @ Helen!



I know this is mean of me but I can't help feeling a sense of impending doom.

She wants it too much


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2010)

It just has disaster written all over it, doesn't it? 

I can't believe this Pip and Jude crap is still dragging tediously on. The Pip character is so flaming dull and conventional. She can't even rebel in an original way. Why couldn't she become a muslim and join a secret Al Qaeda cell or something?


----------



## mrs quoad (May 26, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> I know this is mean of me but I can't help feeling a sense of impending doom.
> 
> She wants it too much





RubyToogood said:


> It just has disaster written all over it, doesn't it?



 @ this. Yes. Tragedy seems to be in the offing!



> I can't believe this Pip and Jude crap is still dragging tediously on. The Pip character is so flaming dull and conventional. She can't even rebel in an original way. Why couldn't she become a muslim and join a secret Al Qaeda cell or something?


Yet this is why Artichoke got into the Archers, and a substantial part of why she continues to listen!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2010)

This is your girlfriend, right? Are you _absolutely sure_ she's right for you mrs q?


----------



## cillaB (May 27, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh, also, she is blates gong to form a successful business enterprise with Tom. Ambridge veal and ham ftw.



I dunno.  It sounds like Tom is just going to nick her idea and use his own veal for the pies.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 7, 2010)

Just popped in to say Jazzer is cracking me up. 

And that Pip's voice makes me want to slap my own face.

That is all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2010)

Bloody Hell! Sid?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 8, 2010)

The fuck?

Beaten to it, darn


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 8, 2010)

Should have seen that coming. He's spent the last couple of months 'down in the cellar changing the barrels'.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2010)

He's been in the Archers for 47 years....a bad lad from Brum when he started.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2010)

The BBC Archers message board has gone white hot! From there I glean that Alan Devereaux, who plays Sid, has been very ill for a fair while


----------



## Shirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Put me right off my tea that did


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 9, 2010)

Jude says 'soz' and 'biz'. I officially hate him


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2010)

What took you so long? He's odious.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

Joooood?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 9, 2010)

You're amaaaaaaazing....


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Joooood?





vauxhallmum said:


> You're amaaaaaaazing....





And Pip's going back to the farm... 

Artichoke will be disappointed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2010)

What was Kathy thinking?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 13, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What was Kathy thinking?



Was?

_Is_.

Though Kenton's sounding like he's going a bit all-out mentalist in response to Kathy, n all


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2010)

he was exceptionally crap immediately after she got the news as well.

'Sorry your dads dead Jamie.  You wanna go outside for a kickabout?'


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 20, 2010)

The idea of Bert's bulging pockets made me feel slightly queasy


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL at the scriptwriters adding a few lines of Kenton describing the second half of the England game in tonight's episode to show everyone how up to date with current events they are.  Like it matters.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 23, 2010)

That's an Archers tradition, Goatherd. It's called a 'topical insert'. They often do it with major events.


----------



## hendo (Jun 24, 2010)

Took them about two years for them to notice mad cow disease as I recall.


----------



## cillaB (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Brenda.  Very foolish.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 24, 2010)

cillaB said:


> Oh Brenda.  Very foolish.



lol.

I am explaining to Artichoke why.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the actor who plays Jude? He's not on the BBC current cast list.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2010)

My research tells me he's from Brizzle and is called Piers Wehner.

He doesn't look 50 to me.....


----------



## susie12 (Jun 28, 2010)

o dear, he looks just like i imagine him, even down to his Branagh-esque lack of lips


----------



## trashpony (Jun 28, 2010)

susie12 said:


> o dear, he looks just like i imagine him, even down to his Branagh-esque lack of lips



 I concur. And shifty and feckless around the eyes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 28, 2010)

In my imagination he looked different and still does....I know what Carole Boyd looks like but in my mind's eye Lynda Snell looks like Nana Mouskouri, but with a disapproving cats-arse of a mouth and added indignant sniff.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> He doesn't look 50 to me.....


possibly because he's only 30??


Mrs Magpie said:


> Lynda Snell looks like Nana Mouskouri, but with a disapproving cats-arse of a mouth and added indignant sniff.



noooo - for one thing she's shorter. And looks like my Auntie Jean (admittedly, that isn't a reference anyone else is likely to find very useful)


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2010)

hurrah, finally fucked off then.  What a pathetic coward.

Must say I'd forgotten exactly how Cameron had left Elizabeth, what an absolute cad he was.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> hurrah, finally fucked off then.  What a pathetic coward.
> 
> Must say I'd forgotten exactly how Cameron had left Elizabeth, what an absolute cad he was.



I knew he'd fuck off to the States without her. Elizabeth is relishing being the older sister. Vomtastic


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2010)

well, yeah, that was plain. I did think he'd manage to do the 'it's been a lot of fun, but...' thing to her face tho.  It's not as if he will be 9eventually) returning to a metropolis where he isn't likely to bump into her again.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> well, yeah, that was plain. I did think he'd manage to do the 'it's been a lot of fun, but...' thing to her face tho.  It's not as if he will be 9eventually) returning to a metropolis where he isn't likely to bump into her again.



He won't be back to Felpersham will he? Anyway - where does he get all his cash from? That's an unsolved mystery


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2010)

Rich rellies...that was established in the first couple of episodes he featured in....I remember yelling "Trustafarian!" at the radio.


----------



## andrewdroid (Jul 9, 2010)

I havent been listening much Who's fucked off? is it Pips bloke whatever his name is?


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2010)

yup


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank God.  Although I don't know how much wailing Pip I can take.


----------



## cillaB (Jul 14, 2010)

And she's still whining.  Thank god for Izy.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 14, 2010)

We are enjoying the whimpering, chez quoad.

And it gives me an opportunity to shout about throwing up, at the radio 

Yesterday, I shouted about c***s at the radio, during an article about mummy blogging. And then I sent Artichoke a text about c***y c***s on Woman's Hour. Artichoke thinks I should also send it to Woman's Hour.

R4 has got me lots of shouty recently


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> We are enjoying the whimpering, chez quoad.
> 
> And it gives me an opportunity to shout about throwing up, at the radio
> 
> ...




God that was _painful _wasn't it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 14, 2010)

trashpony said:


> God that was _painful _wasn't it?



Beyond painful, Trashy 

I was driving to Gloucester, and couldn't switch off 

e2a: actually, I'll edit that out  It's a bit too unbalanced


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

I've starting listening to the archers after work 

Don't know most of their names yet, but I know Kenton was late home the other night 

Is one of them Dobby from peep show?


----------



## belboid (Jul 26, 2010)

ooh, Susan is seriously starting to lose it...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 26, 2010)

belboid said:


> ooh, Susan is seriously starting to lose it...


 
But how well do you think ye village shoppe would run without her? Seems like she's the only "professional" among the volunteers - each of whom seem to think that running a shop is piss easy. I predict a shop-running-into-the-ground related storyline soon.

Anyway - I hadn't realised U75 even had an Archers thread. I'm pitching me tent here now


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> ooh, Susan is seriously starting to lose it...


I missed the omnibus on Sunday.  Damn.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2010)

It's still on i-Player


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's still on i-Player


Good point.  I'll listen this evening; there's nothing on TV.  Cheers.


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> But how well do you think ye village shoppe would run without her? Seems like she's the only "professional" among the volunteers - each of whom seem to think that running a shop is piss easy.



Well, the main problem (other than Joe trying to flog his own veg) seems to be a lack of proper float, which is surely the managers actual job? And whilst dear Susan does indeed have a point about people keeping the shop & PO monies seperate, as the one professional she really should be making a better hash of managing everyone, and shouldn't just shout at them when they get it wrong.

the fact that she is a nasty little snob in no way affects my opinion of how she is behaving, oh no, not at all.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> Well, the main problem (other than Joe trying to flog his own veg)



Not forgetting he rearranged items with older sell-by dates to the backs of the shelves. But, yes, you're right she is an appalling snob.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2010)

And now we have an annoying "Noi Zeelind" accent to go with Jazza's annoying Gorbals' accent


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2010)

a_chap said:


> And now we have an annoying "Noi Zeelind" accent to go with Jazza's annoying Gorbals' accent


  Jazza's accent is OK, but you can tell it isn't his own.  A Midlands twang comes through.  

The good thing about radio, though, is that you can easily have a blind actor playing a sighted character.  Radio is great.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> The good thing about radio, though, is that you can easily have a blind actor playing a sighted character.


 
tbf, you could have that on TV too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, you could have that on TV too.


Perhaps not quite so convincingly, though.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 28, 2010)

tbf, nothing on TV's as convincing as it is on radio IMO


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Jazza's accent is OK, but you can tell it isn't his own.  A Midlands twang comes through.


Eh? the actor who plays Jazzer is from Glasgow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Eh? the actor who plays Jazzer is from Glasgow.


Is he?  He doesn't sound it.  He sounds like somebody doing quite a good job of a Glasgow accent.  I'll research this...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2010)

Born in Glasgow, but brought up in Coventry, it seems:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Kelly_(actor)


----------



## Melinda (Jul 28, 2010)

No wai!  


Jazza sounds a right porker and he ^^^  is clearly a refugee from Curiousity Killed the Cat.

Ive seldom seen anyone look less like they sound.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 28, 2010)

What irritates me about Jazzer is that, after all the years he's been in Ambridge, he's never modified how he talks - he still sounds ludicrously over-the-top Glaswegian.

Everyone (I have precious little _actual_ evidence to back this up of course) picks up at least part of how the locals talk when they live in an area for a while, yet the Jazzer character has not. I wish the writers would be a tad more realistic in that way. Except when he did that singing thing in Ambridge's Got Talent a few monthgs back. Then he sounded positively Proclaimer-ish


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2010)

a_chap said:


> he still sounds ludicrously over-the-top Glaswegian. [...]he sounded positively Proclaimer-ish


The Proclaimers aren't Glaswegian.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 28, 2010)

They all sound the same to me 

Anyway - gotta rush. Am off to see Dean Friedman in concert tonight. Tewkesbury in case anyone's in the vicinty.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 29, 2010)

"Whatever" 




I dont know why that made me laugh so much. Its so 2005!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 29, 2010)

a_chap said:


> They all sound the same to me
> 
> Anyway - gotta rush. Am off to see Dean Friedman in concert tonight. Tewkesbury in case anyone's in the vicinty.


 
What, are you crazy? How the hell can you say what you just said?

 * laughing smiley if I knew where they were now*


----------



## a_chap (Jul 29, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> What, are you crazy? How the hell can you say what you just said?


 
I was talking to myself. Shut the door and come to bed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2010)

Epic awesomeness!

Cathy sux.

Kenton rulez ok


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2010)

Cathy is _such_ a spaff-faced tarbucket.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 1, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Cathy is _such_ a spaff-faced tarbucket.


 
Is that the same as a spawny-eyed parrot-faced wazzok?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Epic awesomeness!
> 
> Cathy sux.
> 
> Kenton rulez ok


What was he playing at posting that picture of a drunk teacher,though?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What was he playing at posting that picture of a drunk teacher,though?


 
Did he know she was a teacher, or was she just a hot lady having a laugh?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Did he know she was a teacher, or was she just a hot lady having a laugh?


I don't know if she was hot.  She was drunk, though, by her own admission.  Mind you, she seemed OK about the whole thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2010)

EXCELLENT!

"Good grief Brian. I'm related to a Horobin."


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Good grief Brian, I'm related to a Horobin


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2010)

Imagine the laughter 'round the table when the script writers came up with this


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2010)

"It's Susan. She's drunk."



 I don't think I've laughed so much in an Archers episode ever before. Was it guest directed by Mike Leigh?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2010)

"It's like Auntie Chris and George Barford all over again."

Oh my aching sides!


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm still laughing now


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> "It's Susan. She's drunk."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've laughed so much in an Archers episode ever before. Was it guest directed by Mike Leigh?



I heard the back end this avo. 

I've been trying the hilarity to Artichoke.

I'm sooooooo looking forward to the Susan / Jennifer chat 

e2a: oh oh oh oh oh!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 3, 2010)

ohohohohohoh oh oho h oho h ohoh ohoh ohohohohoh oho ho hoohohoh oh oh oho hoh D


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2010)

Oooh Peggy, calling your own daughter 'a crashing snob"!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 3, 2010)

She is though isn't she.

I was cringing when Susan went round, I hate it when someone tries to take control of anything involving me. I'm too polite to say "no, bugger off" and I just feel trapped and scared. That's how I imagine Jennifer feeling about the party.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> "Good grief Brian. I'm related to a Horobin."


 
Post #35,000.

And a good 'un it was.


----------



## cillaB (Aug 3, 2010)

Brilliant.  The Archsnob Susan being Outsnobbed by Jennifer Darling


----------



## trashpony (Aug 4, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> "Good grief Brian. I'm related to a Horobin."


 
I have just caught up. That was pure comedy genius. I am going to have to save it as a podcast so I can listen to it again whenever I need cheering up


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 4, 2010)

Is Cathy meant to be _remotely_ sympathetic? God. Run, Kenton, Run!!!!!


----------



## susie12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Cathy's always had this bossy mother thing going on with Kenton, he is just getting fed up with it.  How old are they anyway, surely Kenton must be his 50s now?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 4, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Post #35,000.
> 
> And a good 'un it was.



Oooh! I hadn't even noticed!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2010)

Is Emmur being stalked?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is Emmur being stalked?


 
More to the point is Emmur being Emmur? Sounded like a different acress to me.

Oh, and Kenton's skating on thin ice...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's a different Emmur too. ......and Kenton may be skating on thin ice but Kathy doesn't need to light fires on the ice either.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

....and I predict trouble with Wiw-yerm being all jealous of Nik working in the Bull and talking to...gasp....other men!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, I think it's a different Emmur too.


 


Will have to listen!

No hint of it in the biog 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/archers/whos_who/actors/actor_felicity_jones.shtml


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 6, 2010)

The fuck? That's not Emma!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you suppose Brian's taking it in his stride because he sees some franchise opportunity for Chris with BL's proposed cattle market? A percentage for BL naturally..... 

Or am I reading slightly too much into it?


----------



## cillaB (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh well played Jennifer.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone else think that Helen sounds like Claire out of "Claire in the community"?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2010)

I missed tonight's episode because someone turned up at my house an hour early. Do people not understand that when I say 7:45 that 6:45 just will not do?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone know when it will get on i-Player? I don't want to wait until 2pm tomorrow....particularly when I get teasers like "Oh well played Jennifer"


----------



## a_chap (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't ''do'' i-player sorry Mrs M. I have an ancient wind-up DAB player with rewind, so when I miss an episode (or if guests turn up unexpectedly) I can replay the last squillion hours thataway.

Would it help if we mimed it for you...?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2010)

btw, yesterday when there was speculation about letting the village know about Helen's pregnancy I just thought "Tell Susan."


----------



## cillaB (Aug 10, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Anyone know when it will get on i-Player? I don't want to wait until 2pm tomorrow....particularly when I get teasers like "Oh well played Jennifer"


 Sorry!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 10, 2010)

Why? Susan is the soul of discretion*...*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh bloody hell. They've put up Tuesday's episode on i-Player....but it's Tuesday 3rd Aug NOT the 10th of August. AAAARRRRGH!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh good. They've put up a link for the 10th...my peeved email paid off.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 15, 2010)

Stalker = blates Josh or Ben


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Stalker = blates Josh or Ben


 
Josh, deffo. He fixed her washing machine and told her that she looked hot in her maid's outfit


----------



## Melinda (Aug 17, 2010)

It was ground open up and swallow you whole stuff for Josh. 

But oh how the adults chuckled.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 22, 2010)

Lord amercy.

RUN KENTON RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111

We're going into full-on clingy bunny boiler mode here.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 22, 2010)

When Kathy loses it completly (not too long I think) Kenton's got himself a comfy alternative abode at [insert name of tart who works at Jaxx]

And then again Jamie sounded like he was getting on Very Well with innocent young Fallon. So he's sorted when him mum gets sectioned.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 23, 2010)

When's Ed going to realise some pregnant slapper's taken the place of Emmur?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 1, 2010)

oh just fuck off helen.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 2, 2010)

a_chap said:


> When's Ed going to realise some pregnant slapper's taken the place of Emmur?


 

And what's with the artichokes?!!?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

Pica (the food craving that pregnant women get. Not always for food. It might be coal, or chalk)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> oh just fuck off helen.


 
God she's acting like she's the only  woman who's ever been pregnant in the world.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 2, 2010)

trashpony said:


> God she's acting like she's the only  woman who's ever been pregnant in the world.


 
i could never stand her tbf but this storyline is driving me up the wall. i keep wishing something dreadful would happen to her or the baby  but then i realise that would only entail more airtime


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i could never stand her tbf but this storyline is driving me up the wall. i keep wishing something dreadful would happen to her or the baby  but then i realise that would only entail more airtime


 
Me neither and I'm bloody furious she's the only soap character I can think of that's done this. I did want her to miscarry but actually she's even more annoying when she's miserable so I've decided I need to hope for the best for her. And they won't kill her off - not after John and the Tractor


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 2, 2010)

i'd happily kill her off for them.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i'd happily kill her off for them.


 
I'll help. We could lock her in her cheese room? No one would find her for weeks


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 2, 2010)

the fucking environmental health guy would rescue her


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2010)

I always picture Helen as a very anaemic looking blonde.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I'll help. We could lock her in her cheese room? No one would find her for weeks


....consumed by cheese mites.....


----------



## a_chap (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheese mites? OMG*...*

Runs off to inspect the Red Leicester.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

I love cheese mites....Look at post 6 on this thread....

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329623-Best-cheese?p=10890334&viewfull=1#post10890334


----------



## a_chap (Sep 2, 2010)

Mother of God and Little Baby Cheeses! I thought you'd made "cheese mites" up - I'd never heard of them before. And I certainly wouldn't click the You Tube link - I'd have nightmares for _weeks_.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

No, they're amazing and without them Mimolette would just not be as good.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 4, 2010)

The Mail is carrying a profile of the younger characters. 

"Glambridge" -They look like a M & S commercial.







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-giving-Ambridge-unexpected-sex-appeal.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, they're imposters. Tom, Alice, Pip, Emmur and Christyfer don't look anything like that....


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sorry, they're imposters. Tom, Alice, Pip, Emmur and Christyfer don't look anything like that....


 
I am glad to see that article ADMITS THAT THE NEW EMMUR IS AN IMPOSTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2010)

Amy Franks is however, exactly the same as she looks on the radio...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 4, 2010)

i wondered why i was having even more difficulty than usual telling all the younger characters apart.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 5, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I am glad to see that article ADMITS THAT THE NEW EMMUR IS AN IMPOSTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111



New Emma??  Is she?  I didn't detect a change in voice like I did with oh whats her name?  Her who was engaged to John before he got squashed by the tractor and then married racist Mike.
<I'm sure I must have had a stroke or something as I can remember everything except her name>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2010)

Wiwyerm Grundy doesn't have quite the same ring as Raoul Moat, does it?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 5, 2010)

ooh what's he done now? actually no, don't tell me, i'll wait for the repeat.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2010)

It's what he might do when he hears Emmur's news....did you miss the scene last week when he went into The Bull and dropped heavy hints to Harry about his 'nice little family unit'?

....he's like a powder keg of jealous insecurity, waiting for someone to light the fuse......


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 5, 2010)

who tf is harry? <completely lost with the younger characters>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, it matters not...I refer you to Professor Hendo's illuminating post made at around the time Ruth nearly shagged Sam the Cowman...now watch what develops in the fevered brain of Wiwyerm Grundy before Christmas...




			
				 U75's foremost eminence grise said:
			
		

> I've explained in previous posts and in my University of Bournmouth Pier DVD Course (some copies still available, £19.99 with free accompanying course literature) how the Archers writers use vehicle and object metaphors to hint or even overtly describe the subconcious or psycho sexual motivations of key and subsidiary characters.
> 
> Just at the moment we're seeing a deliberate inversion of the moral compass with Jill, the essence of 'nice' being encouraged to act 'evil' as she prepares for role-play in the Christmas Panto. (Note: with the Panto we're seeing a delightful 'play within a play' construct by the Archers creators, a device not lessened in impact by the fact it comes around with monotonous regularity, always with La Snell in command, and always with utterly unlikely characters in key roles).
> 
> ...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Amy Franks is however, exactly the same as she looks on the radio...


 
She is! That is *exactly* how she is supposed to look 

I am not reading the rest of this now - I haven't finished listening to the omnibus (apols for JC2 R&P but I was so thrilled by that photo)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2010)

I love Matt. What an evil genius!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love Matt. What an evil genius!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 10, 2010)

Dump her, Kenton- she is out of ordahhh


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 10, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Amy Franks is however, exactly the same as she looks on the radio...


 
Ahem, isn't Amy supposed to be about 17 or something? I mean, she's lovely but.......


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh dear. My mum predicted ages ago that K&K would tank, and it looks like she's right ... ;(
Too much grudge-holding, not enough honest communication.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Dump her, Kenton- she is out of ordahhh


 
Oh god isn't she just? 
As I remember she was like this with Sid as well and practically drove him into the waiting arms of jolene and the shower.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Ahem, isn't Amy supposed to be about 17 or something? I mean, she's lovely but.......


She's a trainee midwife. 19 I think. OK The actress is pushing thirty, but she sounds young..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2010)

It's all part of why radio is the best medium


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2010)

sparkling said:


> Oh god isn't she just?
> As I remember she was like this with Sid as well and practically drove him into the waiting arms of jolene and the shower.


me and the other half yell at the radio when she's being such a bitter baggage.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 10, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> me and the other half yell at the radio when she's being such a bitter baggage.


  The Archers does this doesn't it?  I regularly shout or groan or exclaim out loud when listening to this programme, something I never do to the TV.


oooh I am glad I came back its good to talk about The Archers again...other real life people merely laugh at me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2010)

When I was a single parent Radio 4 kept me sane. Talking to the radio is a very healthy thing.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 10, 2010)

She's  so deadly dull, she's always in critical parent mode with everyone.  She must have been a crap teacher she is completely humourless -she was a teacher wasn't she?


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 11, 2010)

susie12 said:


> She's  so deadly dull, she's always in critical parent mode with everyone.  She must have been a crap teacher she is completely humourless -she was a teacher wasn't she?



Yes , she taught cookery ---or Home Economics ----- or whatever it's called now iirc.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 11, 2010)

yes  thought so.  Poor pupils, I bet they'll never cook again


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2010)

asdf*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY KENTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## a_chap (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn - I'm currently on me hols (no internet access - so lord knows how I've managed to send this) and have missed umpteen Archers' episodes over the last ten days. However, can I surmise from the above "Yaaaa...aaaay" that Kenton's dumped Kathy?

If so, thank feck.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 15, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Amy Franks is however, exactly the same as she looks on the radio...



Amy is fatter than that IMO.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2010)

Kathy was so asking for that. Even if I can't abide Kenton at all.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2010)

Jamie ftw! Blates


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2010)

It sounds as if Jamie is heading towards being CrackhEd mk II!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 18, 2010)

Eh, it was just so the "Kenton Is Just A Big Kid And Has Trouble Reconciling That With The Pressures Of Adulthood" thing could be slapped round the listeners' chops for the _n_th time. Even though Kathy has encountered utter failure in nagging him about it, clearly the plot can't let him off - everybody needs to settle down and be sensible etc.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 19, 2010)

IMO, Kenton is entirely in the right.

I am hoping he gets a full body tattoo of Sid in his death throes, then turns up on Cathy's doorstep naked, drunk, and singing hallelujah.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Eh, it was just so the "Kenton Is Just A Big Kid And Has Trouble Reconciling That With The Pressures Of Adulthood" thing could be slapped round the listeners' chops for the _n_th time. Even though Kathy has encountered utter failure in nagging him about it, clearly the plot can't let him off - everybody needs to settle down and be sensible etc.


 
Yeah, this is starting to piss me off. Nigel and Elizabeth are sounding so smug that they might implode at any minute


----------



## veracity (Sep 19, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> IMO, Kenton is entirely in the right.
> 
> I am hoping he gets a full body tattoo of Sid in his death throes, then turns up on Cathy's doorstep naked, drunk, and singing hallelujah.



Fnar, we can but hope.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 19, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I am hoping he gets a full body tattoo of Sid in his death throes, then turns up on Cathy's doorstep naked, drunk, and singing hallelujah.


 


kenton is a twat though. as is kathy. as is pretty much everyone in the archers tbh.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 19, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Yeah, this is starting to piss me off. Nigel and Elizabeth are sounding so smug that they might implode at any minute


 
I (L) the way Nigel follows Kenton around, like a slightly bewildered but eternally curious Golden Retriever puppy.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 19, 2010)

And he just goes along with whatever Kenton wants - like eating that vile spam-stew effort 

Edit: I don't wish to be crude, but can ANYONE imagine Nigel and Elizabeth having sex?  I don't understand how their kids were conceived. Virgin birth?!


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh Lizzie! What a bitch


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2010)

heh i love this thread. i only listen to the omnibus, so it's great getting a little drip-feed of intrigue


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2010)

I have to say I felt uncomfortable listening to tonight's episode


----------



## Melinda (Sep 26, 2010)

How entirely unnecessary. I dont think I like any of the principals on the show atm. 

Smug, deeply unpleasant, self pitying, desperate, self righteous, clingy. Just ugh.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> How entirely unnecessary. I dont think I like any of the principals on the show atm.
> 
> Smug, deeply unpleasant, self pitying, desperate, self righteous, clingy. Just ugh.


 
Yes indeed. God it was pretty grim really


----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2010)

My mate's just complained that it wasn't sexy enough. It's the Archers


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> My mate's just complained that it wasn't sexy enough. It's the Archers


 
Look, hang on, were you listening during the infamous Sid and Jolene shower scene?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 26, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Look, hang on, were you listening during the infamous Sid and Jolene shower scene?


 
I think the recent 'Kenton and the floozey from Underwoods' just beat that for yuck-ness.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 26, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Look, hang on, were you listening during the infamous Sid and Jolene shower scene?


 
Whoah! Then I'm hoping there's a [inset name here] and Fallon shower scene.

Be still, my beating heart....


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Whoah! Then I'm hoping there's a [inset name here] and Fallon shower scene.
> 
> Be still, my beating heart....


 
No. Whoever is involved, it's still yuck. I could have done without Kenton's mmmmmmms when I was having my breakfast today. Almost made me retch as much as some of the posts on the oral sex thread


----------



## a_chap (Sep 26, 2010)

TP, with respect, you are barely out of your teens. Don't begrudge us oldies the occasional "mmmmmms". It's a rare enough treat you know*....*


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> TP, with respect, you are barely out of your teens. Don't begrudge us oldies the occasional "mmmmmms". It's a rare enough treat you know*....*


 
Barely out of my teens?  Thank you for giving me a fillip on a dreary Monday morning


----------



## a_chap (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice to hear Jolene sounding a bit more her old self. Shame Matt's wavering though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 7, 2010)

Oooh Peggy! You're brilliant when giving a well-deserved chiding.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh yes, that Kate deserved it with her self centred ways :mad


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oooh Peggy! You're brilliant when giving a well-deserved chiding.


 
I was driving along the A57 near Worksop when that happened.

Near the giant wind turbine.

I punched the air with glee as she gave Kate what-for.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooooo!

Whifflings about Helen's weight disorder, full-on back in throbbing flow!

I was wondering what'd go wrong! But they'd put out SO MUCH GOOD MISINFORMATION about her doing ok, right at the start of her pregnancy.

I was expecting something sinister in the tests; but Artichoke was pushing for an all-the-way happy Helen.

This feels like a vindication of the Helen character - never allowed to be happy.

w00t.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2010)

That's because she's a sour smug old bag


----------



## susie12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Surely the promised core-shaking story must be to do with helen - not pregnant after all, kills baby because it hates cheese and wants to eat loads of meat, steals another baby, makes baby out of yogurt cartons and tries to pass it off as real, something like that -


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 24, 2010)

Sculpts baby out of a lump of Borchester Gold


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 24, 2010)

Adopts a veal calf?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG - I've got it!! Helen will die of complications in childbirth, exacerbated by her starvation. Then Tony will have to step up to the plate.

Hmm ... only two dead children is a bit much isn't it? Damn John and the Fergie


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 4, 2010)

trashpony said:


> OMG - I've got it!! Helen will die of complications in childbirth, exacerbated by her starvation. Then Tony will have to step up to the plate.
> 
> Hmm ... only two dead children is a bit much isn't it? Damn John and the Fergie


 
_Chez quoad_, we are betting on an exercise-assisted miscarriage, followed by Helen taking a trip to Beachy Head.

I somehow cannot see this turning out particularly well, at any rate.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 4, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> _Chez quoad_, we are betting on an exercise-assisted miscarriage, followed by Helen taking a trip to Beachy Head.
> 
> I somehow cannot see this turning out particularly well, at any rate.


 
Not wishing to be seen to be in any way uncaring. At all. But if Helen pegs it then at least we'll be spared her sanctimonious whinings.

I vote Helen pegs it by the way.

If H's sprog survivies I bet it'll look just like Alan. All that motorbiking to and from the sperm donor centre


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2010)

The fuck are they setting up with Peggy's cats?!

There's been, like, 10 days of 'oh, I'd best lock the cats up, they're so naughty these days' when I hadn't previously heard regular or blatant name-dropping of the cats since, well, 1995 when I first started listening.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> The fuck are they setting up with Peggy's cats?!


 
A fire, partly caused by the lightfitting damaged by the cats.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes. It's getting more than a little unsubtle about the cats.

28 Days Later scenario with the Ambridge rage virus strain maybe?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 16, 2010)

Psycho killer cats!!! 
not really feeling this whole betting plotline. 
And what is happening to Brenda & Boring Tom? Are they getting married or what? Get the fuck on with it!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 17, 2010)

It's not just the killer cats, now we have Jess the misbehaving sheep dog as well. What's happening???

It's all a bit Joe Grundy and the ferrets


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 17, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> not really feeling this whole betting plotline.


 
What I enjoyed - _really_ enjoyed - about that, was the way that they focused the core storyline of an episode on a non-speaking character, and managed to wrangle their way all around him. I thought it was enjoyably mischievous. A bit... exclusive / playing to the gallery, maybe (Artichoke only twigged later, when I pointed out Nathan doesn't talk). But I thought it was nicely / mischievously done. And I'm looking forward to seeing how they play the ongoing difficulties with Eddie (this year's panto nightmare...?) Though I can see it all happening off screen.

Re: the cats. I thought, last night, that they were going to destroy Peggy's laptop. But, no. So they're still being saved up for _something_.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 17, 2010)

And today, we are doing a *contemporary* news story to show that we are *contemporary and relevant."

Fuck _that._


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 17, 2010)

Two, actually. Sounded like filler to me.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 17, 2010)

clumsy topical insert alert


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

the Cornwall thing was just damn painful


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder which plotlines they cut out, in order to insert the pro-monarchy claptrap, and then the 'look we're not just being royalist!' flooding stuff too ...?

Also, who's gonna organise the Royal Wedding Street Party in Ambridge? I do hope it's not Linda, she's getting so one-dimensional. But then if they get the young 'uns to do it, it'll be sick-making. Urgh, I dunno ....


----------



## cillaB (Nov 19, 2010)

You don't suppose Jolene and Kenton are going to..you know....? I hope not.  I don't think I could bear Kathy's angst at having another partner go off with Jolene.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Jamie would explode.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 19, 2010)

cillaB said:


> You don't suppose Jolene and Kenton are going to..you know....? I hope not.  I don't think I could bear Kathy's angst at having another partner go off with Jolene.


 
I was wondering this, with Artichoke. It was looking a bit curious from the first time she said "that Kenton, he's alright, actually."


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 19, 2010)

Well they're clearly setting Fallon and whatsit (keen boy) up, aren't they. Cue another outburst of jealousy from Jazzer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 19, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Well they're clearly setting Fallon and whatsit (keen boy) up, aren't they. Cue another outburst of jealousy from Jazzer.


 
I think Fallon's looking forward to a special Christmas delivery of Harry the Milkman's love yoghurt.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2010)

Harry's horrid history must be about to be exposed soon, far too good to be true.

the new website is quite nice, the mapswell done.  I hadnt realised how close Hillside is to Lower Loxley


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to go to the Lower Loxley Christmas extravaganza


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2010)

I looked at the 'new' website and TBH couldn't see that much different to the old website. However, and purely because I was deliberately wandering around and looking at features I wouldn't normally look at I discovered that Debbie Aldrige is played by Tamsin Grieg. Oh my.... *:-*)


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2010)

Didn't you know that?  I do try to forget when listening to her, not the image I have in my mind.

You know that Elizabeth did the singing part of Young Tommy in _Tommy_, dont you?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> Didn't you know that?  I do try to forget when listening to her, not the image I have in my mind.



I agree my mental picture of the Debbie character looks entirely to the actual actress. But I never noticed Tamsin's name in the credits. Then again I'm usually busy cooking and mentally switch off as soon as I hear the closing music.

However I have many, many mental other images of Tamsin Greig. Filthy, all of them 



belboid said:


> You know that Elizabeth did the singing part of Young Tommy in _Tommy_, dont you?


 
No. But I've never seen more than a few mins of Tommy. Not a Who fan you see.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2010)

cillaB said:


> You don't suppose Jolene and Kenton are going to..you know....? I hope not.  I don't think I could bear Kathy's angst at having another partner go off with Jolene.


 
I keep thinking this. Whenever Jolene calls someone by their full name, you know they're in for some of her shower-loving. Would mean that Kathy could blame Jamie's behaviour entirely on Kenton though which would suit her. Fallon/Harry is a definite. Jazzer will probably burn Harry's flat down with Harry in it in revenge. Perhaps that's going to be the Christmas drama storyline? Or possibly Peggy will abandon Jack altogether and run off to Florida with Con


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2010)

Ladbrokes stopped taking bets on Harry and Fallon weeks ago. However, Jolene and Kenton could be on. Especially as they would then have a stranglehold on the pub/club industry in Borsetshire. They'd be kind of like the Kray tiwns.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Jazzer will probably burn Harry's flat down with Harry in it in revenge. Perhaps that's going to be the Christmas drama storyline? Or possibly Peggy will abandon Jack altogether and run off to Florida with Con


 
I feel this could be too much of a re-run of the Ed / Emma / Will storyline.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 21, 2010)

You know you are unemployed when you listen to the omnibus on a Sunday and you've heard most episodes twice already


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2010)

oh god.  Can't someone just stab her in the womb and get it all over with?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe she'll have a dwarf.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2010)

I laughed out loud when Helen / Pat were talking about how everything always goes wrong for her.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a proper cry when Pip played the organ in chruch for Phil.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2010)

god, even when he's not in it I hate Harry more n more.

Ther has to be something seriously wrong with him, he is being portrayed as ridiculously bloody magnificent renaissance man.  Hurry up and expose the fucker!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 1, 2010)

I (L) Harry.

Also, how come Ruari has such a potent Irish accent?

He was transported from Ireland when he was pretty much pre-vocal.

e2a: well, ok, when he was 4 or 5. And he's now 8.


----------



## Athos (Dec 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> god, even when he's not in it I hate Harry more n more.
> 
> Ther has to be something seriously wrong with him, he is being portrayed as ridiculously bloody magnificent renaissance man.  Hurry up and expose the fucker!


 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Jazzer is able to unmask him as a nonce.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I (L) Harry.
> 
> Also, how come Ruari has such a potent Irish accent?
> 
> He was transported from Ireland when he was pretty much pre-vocal.


 
potent isn't the word I'd use. Crap or ridiculous spring more to mind. Not sure how they're going to be able to get rid nowuntil his voice breaks tho.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2010)

Athos said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Jazzer is able to unmask him as a nonce.


 
is there anyone in the village he hasn't met yet?  I have dreams of him suddenly being seen in the street and exposed, a la Marathon Man


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 1, 2010)

It's because he is a Child Of Sin, and that must never be forgotten 

Edit: Feeling a bit uninspired by the current plotlines. Almost makes me wish for the heady days of Ruth and David's marital crisis


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 1, 2010)

The child playing Ruairi not only had a weird accent but sounded a bit like he was taking the piss out of the script 

It almost made me wish for the heady days of Brian and Siobhan. Now that was odd.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2010)

Now I was thinking of posting something like "has Ruauari always been played by a speech synthesiser programmed with a bad Irish accent?" when I heard it, but I thought it might be some running Archers joke that I wasn't aware of and I'd make a fool of myself. I spent the whole time turning round and frowning at the radio whenever he spoke.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 15, 2010)

I wish they'd stop referring to 'Joburg', it's fucking annoying.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 15, 2010)

Less annoying if they called it "Johannesburg"?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2010)

30 minute 60th anniversary special on January 2nd. 

Apparently SOMETHING BIG will happen that will change Ambridge's world forever.

That's about when Helen's due to have something go horribly wrong, isn't it?


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2010)

that must be the one 'that is already developing' I guess, the surprise must be the truth about Harry!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2010)

It's got to be Harry surely? If Helen dies as well as John then Pat & Tony are clearly cursed. Or Freddie


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2010)

trashpony said:


> It's got to be Harry surely? If Helen dies as well as John then Pat & Tony are clearly cursed. Or Freddie


 
Maybe not death, but I see no reason why her child shouldn't be brain damaged / disabled. The Archers is notably lacking in equal rights, when it comes to people with a disability (except that one-eyed... um. Is it Mike, or Tony?)

(Then again, there's a part of me that's wondering whether or not they're cueing up the Helen stuff, and then they're going to sucker-punch us with an Emma misfire. Given George's existence, parenthood, and living arrangements, there's some great potential for an Ed / Will developmental storyline if something goes wrong with Emma's second).


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 17, 2010)

Ed / Will with a gun was my colleague's guess.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Ed / Will with a gun was my colleague's guess.


 
Nah not Ed. Will, if anyone's going to get a gun. Ed's a right softie. Although the Freddie burns the stately home down in protest at having to take the 11plus is my favourite to date


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 17, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Freddie burns the stately home down in protest at having to take the 11plus


 
Liking this


----------



## andrewdroid (Dec 18, 2010)

With any luck it will be one of the cast is reveled to be a 70s sleeper, activated by mistake runs amok and slaughters 90% of Ambridge After the last couple of months its the best we could hope for an end to their dreary miserable lives. But if Will copped it along with Kathy and Tony that great but suppose they got to have those sniveling moaning gits to give it 'character' .


----------



## cillaB (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it's definitely going to be Will running amok with a shotgun, and almost definitely taking out Ed..  I'm worried already about how dreadful it is going to be for Clarrie.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> The Archers is notably lacking in equal rights, when it comes to people with a disability (except that one-eyed... um. Is it Mike, or Tony?)


Mike. Also Daniel has idiopathic juvenile arthritis and Brian has (well under control) epilepsy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm holding out for Brian leading a child porn ring and Helen being sectioned. Or Nik talking to Ed and Willyerm shooting the pair of them in a fit of madness. Scenery catching fire at the Panto and Lynda being consumed in the flames...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Chalkman. Matt being offed in a contract killing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2010)

For me, it went downhill a bit with the Elizabeth / Cameron Fraser storyline the last time they tried to sex it up ...

But then I've only been intermittently dipping-in since the '60s  and am not a proper fan.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

You clearly don't remember the circumstances around Adam's conception.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You clearly don't remember the circumstances around Adam's conception.


 
I was an innocent back then. 

I was occasionally aware of Brian putting it about, but not Jennifer ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

She had a fling with the cowman and was a single parent which at the time was even more shocking than Sid & Jolene's shower scene.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

...and there's already been a plane crash (came down in Dan Archer's field).


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and there's already been a plane crash (came down in Dan Archer's field).


 
Presumably a small one ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Yup. Can't even remember if there were fatalities.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Oooh, two plane crashes. One in the fifties, one in the seventies.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Three if you count the one that crashed into the sea off France that everyone thought Nelson Gabriel was on. He wasn't.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She had a fling with the cowman and was a single parent which at the time was even more shocking than Sid & Jolene's shower scene.


 
Did you hear Stephen Fry talking about the shower scene this morning? It still made me shudder


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Ooh no! I missed it! It's been Radio 3 today.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ooh no! I missed it! It's been Radio 3 today.


 
Lucky escape 

although 'Only Alfred Hitchcock has made the shower a more terrifying place than the Archers did that day' is a genius line from Mr Fry


----------



## Shirl (Dec 20, 2010)

Did Nelson Gabriel ever get properly pronounced dead? I remember he went missing but can't remember if there was ever a body or anything.

As for the 'big happening' I'd put my money on Will going bonkers and killing or seriously injuring Ed. Or Jill's bees going mad and stinging the whole village to death.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2010)

The 'big happening' will involve The Bull. You heard it here first.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll buy that. Grief is always worse on significant events like anniversaries, birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 20, 2010)

My mum said she thinks it will be summat to do with Jolene being turfed out of the Bull. I dunno, tbh. My money's still on the Will/Ed scenario.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

She can't be turfed out, it's not owned by the brewery.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Did Nelson Gabriel ever get properly pronounced dead? I remember he went missing but can't remember if there was ever a body or anything.


He went missing on more than one occasion, especially if the Old Bill were sniffing round. He did die in South America so who knows? I don't remember the body coming home.


----------



## moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Please let Helen lean over the curds and whey and accidentally topple in.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 23, 2010)

What a waste of good cheese


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't been listening for a couple of weeks. Can I have a quick update? Can't be arsed to read all the synopsiseseses.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 24, 2010)

Mum's latest theory: the dodgy hay dealer will wreak vengence on David, killing Ruth or Pip in the process. I reckon this is very far-fetched. Given the sentimental/creepy (depending on your persuasion) baby-music-chimes at the end of tonight's episode, it's odds-on to be summat to do with Helen, surely?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 24, 2010)

It won't be Helen. Too obvious.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 24, 2010)

PLEASE let it be Helen  She is doing my head in. I can't stand the following 18 years of sainthood which this damn child will put her through ...


----------



## hattie (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok, the script writers are really building the Helen thing up. And Harry 'so nice he's sinister' is another plot they are heaping up in spades.... 

But I reckon the underlying subtle plot clues are pointing towards ELIZABETH - HEART ATTACK/DEATH.

merry xmas!


----------



## janeb (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, it was all a bit 'elizabeth's doing ever so much' from Kenton and Nigel yesterday wasn't it. But people die, don't see how that would shake ambridge to the core - my moneys still on some sort of rampage, with guns


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 26, 2010)

Mail interview with Helen actress says one of the major plotlines will be 'a medical emergency for Helen':
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rs-Louiza-Patikas-special-bond-character.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 27, 2010)

I reckon Kenton &/or Nigel will fall off the roof taking down the Happy New Year banner and land on Helen.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2010)

You bastards you've got me listening to it again. 

My money's on David clubbing Helen to death with a Yoghurt baster.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2010)

I do hope something horrid happens to Helen, who is the world's most annoying pregnant woman according to Mumsnet.  

I have found out some interesting facts about the Archers that I never knew thanks to the Radio Times.  Jazzer is blind in real life.  Will Grundy is Mike Tucker's son irl.  The aforementioned Mike played Davros in Dr Who in the eighties!! Jolene is Canadian.  Adam is also in Clare in the Community.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Mail interview with Helen actress says one of the major plotlines will be 'a medical emergency for Helen':
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rs-Louiza-Patikas-special-bond-character.html


 
blimey, i wouldnt have thought she looked like that!  always the danger of looking up the actor. 

could be worse, i looked up Jolene - and tht is really _not_ something you should do whilst at work!!!

I'm with hattie on likely events about to occur


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have found out some interesting facts about the Archers that I never knew thanks to the Radio Times.  Jazzer is blind in real life.  Will Grundy is Mike Tucker's son irl.  The aforementioned Mike played Davros in Dr Who in the eighties!! Jolene is Canadian.  Adam is also in Clare in the Community.


 omg!  great facts, almost as good as lizzie being Tommy in Tommy


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2010)

I've started listening again.

I stopped after the great letdown of that Ruth/cowman storyline -and that was after about 40 years mind.

after  the dullness of the last week's episodes I am fully expecting another massive damp squib. But I'll give it a chance.

I'd rather it didn't concern Helen (though I know it will in part) - she's had more than her share of bad luck.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 31, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I'd rather it didn't concern Helen (though I know it will in part) - she's had more than her share of bad luck.


 
Am I the only person hoping it kills her off? she is so DULL!


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2010)

wiskey said:


> Am I the only person hoping it kills her off? she is so DULL!



duller than smug Ruth and Deevid?
or the apalling Bert fucking Fry - 'let me fill up an episode with stupid poems and mottoes- he's another reason I stopped listening.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

pennimania said:


> or the apalling Bert fucking Fry - 'let me fill up an episode with stupid poems and mottoes- he's another reason I stopped listening.


 
"I got mangelwurzels in me garden
I got mangelwurzels in me bed
I got mangelwurzels in me bathroom 
and a mangelwurzel for me head. "


----------



## Leggsy (Dec 31, 2010)

banned from the BBC boards so ..........


----------



## a_chap (Dec 31, 2010)

Me, I'm getting all sweating and jittery listening to episodes as the SATTC double-episode get's closer.

Or maybe it's substance withdrawal again?

I still say it's the Bull that'll cop it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 31, 2010)

pennimania said:


> duller than smug Ruth and Deevid?


 
 yup


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 1, 2011)

the sattc storyline won't be an all out blammofest or anything really exciting.  Vanessa Slitburn will get her pet scripties to write a decent script for an episode, after the dreadful shit we've had to endure ofr weeks on end, a decent storyline, well written and acted would blow our minds.

Shitburn is destroying the Archers


----------



## trashpony (Jan 1, 2011)

Leggsy said:


> the sattc storyline won't be an all out blammofest or anything really exciting.  Vanessa Slitburn will get her pet scripties to write a decent script for an episode, after the dreadful shit we've had to endure ofr weeks on end, a decent storyline, well written and acted would blow our minds.
> 
> Shitburn is destroying the Archers


 
She's been the editor for nearly 20 years so she can't be doing that badly otherwise I presume you would have stopped listening years ago


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> She's been the editor for nearly 20 years so she can't be doing that badly otherwise I presume you would have stopped listening years ago


 
but I did stop listening - after being addicted for more years than I care to think about.

Cop out storylines, the panto (they NEVER used to waste time on that before VW), bert Fry timewasting and the eternal BEST birthday, pancake, valentine's, easter ever whatevers. 

i've been tempted back, but it's not looking good I have to say.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2011)

Leggsy said:


> banned from the BBC boards so ..........


 
How'd you manage that?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 1, 2011)

My f***ing parents have bought panto tickets for 17:20, Sunday evening.

There will be a total media blackout _chez quoad_ until we can podcast the bumper episode.

We're really hoping for a grievous Helen-based incident, preferably one that takes her out long-term. (Though Artichoke quite likes her).


----------



## trashpony (Jan 1, 2011)

We are going away tomorrow to France for a week so I think I am going to have to try and block my ears until we get back


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm working from 7pm sunday so I won't hear it either


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 1, 2011)

a_chap said:


> How'd you manage that?



by telling the moderators and the BBC wallahs what I thought of them.  Among other things.  Other folk that have been banned are allowed back but as I appear to the BBC as a hybrid between Tamerlane/addam Hussein/Pol Pot and Satan's nastier brother they won't let me back the hypocritical wankers.  Thier loss.


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> She's been the editor for nearly 20 years so she can't be doing that badly otherwise I presume you would have stopped listening years ago


 
she's got more and more insatiable  for power and has thrown in some of the most ludicrous storylines that the Archers has seen in her tenure lately, she wants to get 'da yoof' interested  - silly deluded cow


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

trashpony said:


> We are going away tomorrow to France for a week so I think I am going to have to try and block my ears until we get back


 
Depending on which part of France you're in you can receive R4 on Long Wave. There's always R4's podcasts of course. Anyway - whatever the SATTC story is, no doubt it will make the news headlines even in France, so you've no chance of avoiding it.

Cancel your holiday you Archers lightweight you.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Leggsy said:


> by telling the moderators and the BBC wallahs what I thought of them.  Among other things.


 
Having spent years moderating BBs / Forums I can promise you there's nothing worse than a PITA poster who insists on continually arguing with the Mods and lecturing them on their shortcomings.



Leggsy said:


> Thier loss.



No, it really isn't.


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Like most people I really do find Helen irritating, but if anything should happen to Tony I don't think I'd shed much of a tear....


----------



## toxopholite (Jan 2, 2011)

60th anniversary plot. Ambridge suffers from a time slip and the inhabitants discover that they have been transported to the 21st century from their rightful place in the mid 20th. Eddy Grundy after being beamed up by aliens returns with the news that Jennifer Aldridge is actually an emotionless robot programmed as a jam maker and doormat. Nigel Pargetter in the meantime has found a hand drawn map in a Staffordshire figure given to him by Nelson Gabriel, which indicates that the post office robbery loot and much more is buried under Neil Carter's house. Nigel, disguised in his gorilla suit and armed with Brian's 'Best London' gun makes the Carters an offer they can't refuse and pulls the house down. Buried deep under the foundations a crypt is discovered and in it a lead covered coffin. This is taken by night to Nigel's wine cellar and found to be stuffed full of actors who have died but who's characters still remained in the series. Lower Loxley then becomes the focus for strange goings on........will someone continue this please?


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2011)

janeb said:


> Like most people I really do find Helen irritating, but if anything should happen to Tony I don't think I'd shed much of a tear....


 
Mrs b thinks Tony is the most likely 'surprise' victim, but it's too soon after Sid and his heart attack imo. Too soon to get rid of the deeply annoying vickie too, I guess


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2011)

I think it might be Nigel - on the one hand he used to be funny but in recent years he's been too full of 'sustainable chic' for me to tolerate him.

I want it to be Ruth - but ut won't be -ooooooooooooooh noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

I usually enjoy pick of the week but I'm too distracted to concentrate - GET ON WITH IT


----------



## susie12 (Jan 2, 2011)

A nation waits - bated breath - my money's on poor Lizzie


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Bizarrely I switched from Gardners' Question Time to Radio 7 this afternoon where they had a whole series of old Archers progs and interviews with cast members. That was kept a bit quiet.

I had forgotten how much I liked Marjorie Antrobus' voice 

*Edit:* Hang on a sec. Five mins after I posted this they effing say the same thing on R4


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, and there's a twatter channel #thearchers with "live updates" whatever that means.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Two mins in and no-one's died yet.


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Shit - had forgotten pip is learning to drive


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Pip's driving test is imminent. Moved to Fallujah because of the budget cuts. Nothing bad can happen there, surely.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm experiencing way too much anxiety for the Archers. 

I reckon I know what it is ...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon I know what it is ...


 
Say or fuck off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Say or fuck off.


 
In a spoiler tags ?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Background music goes from Enya to "I'm not in love". And swollen ankles too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No it's just changed.

I watch far too much House ...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 2, 2011)

Helen's ankles = double bluff


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like it's Helen after all. What a let down.


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Helen and .... 15 mins to go yet, hold your hourses


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

She shouldn't have gone on that walk ...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

janeb said:


> Helen and .... 15 mins to go yet, hold your hourses


 
Hmmm*..*. I have to say I don't exactly feel shaken to the core.


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

NOOOOOO - not the roof


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

janeb said:


> NOOOOOO - not the roof


 
What I originally expected.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 2, 2011)

OH nooooo, number 2 jeopardy scenario- the fecking roof


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

No-one's suspected the Dishwasher of Doom, have they


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

The Bubbly of Doom - argh!


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Jesus, my nerves are shot


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

"are you a man or a mouse"... are you kidding?


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously, not the fucking roof (poor nigel)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I may have to switch off.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

me too, i can't bear it. Not Nigel, please not Nigel.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

"it's frosty". "It's so much easier in the light". etc


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Am fucking hyperventilating, I swear


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

NO - not Nigel


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> me too, i can't bear it. Not Nigel, please not Nigel.




Seems it was Nige after all.

Much as I sympathise about Nigel. That was NOT shaking Ambridge to the Fucking core.

I want my money back.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Seems it was Nige after all.
> 
> Much as I sympathise about Nigel. That was NOT shaking Ambridge to the Fucking core.
> 
> I want my money back.



David's guilt - his idea - will split the family


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The repercussions are multiple ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Seems it was Nige after all.
> 
> Much as I sympathise about Nigel. That was NOT shaking Ambridge to the Fucking core.
> 
> I want my money back.


after David saying "Are you a man or a mouse?" Whether Nigel is dead or tetraplegic, Elizabeth will hate her brother evermore.....big repercussions to this.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Seems it was Nige after all.
> 
> Much as I sympathise about Nigel. That was NOT shaking Ambridge to the Fucking core.
> 
> I want my money back.



me too - told you so. Wish I'd been wrong.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

If Nigel's dead or some variety of organic vegetable then no-one but David would know.

Be a man David and not a mouse and keep shtum.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon Kenton &/or Nigel will fall off the roof taking down the Happy New Year banner and land on Helen.


 I wish i hadn't been so flippant now


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, that was a massive overuse of obvious foreshadowing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Farmers and Health and safety. Should be in David's blood.

It was naughty to have Tony farting around with a tractor ...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I wish i hadn't been so flippant now


 
They missed Helen


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

...and the baby cheesus


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm I the only one that can't stand Nigel and Elizabeth?


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2011)

It wasn't David's idea, it was nigels. Still, good episode despite the wrong person dying (he better be dead or it's a right cheat)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm I the only one that can't stand Nigel and Elizabeth?


They're more endearing than  Shula.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

Lizzie drives me mad but I've always had a soft spot for Nigel.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm I the only one that can't stand Nigel and Elizabeth?


 
I hate Lizzie - used to like Nigel until hebecme obsessed with renewable chair legs and stuff. This is NOT SATTC unless there is big spinoff story about inheritance and stuff.

helen's baby - it's Ian's I reckon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For something I only dip in and out of - albeit since I was a child -  that's very unsettling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I need to watch something happy now.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> For something I only dip in and out of - albeit since I was a child -  that's very unsettling.



but actually it's not.

the archers often have an accidental death - Mark Hebden, John Archer, Mrs Perks, Grace Archer - for a small village they have more than their share.

But do they ever have the guts to follow a truly shocking storyline - no. Ruth thinks again about adultery and David cheers himself up doing up an old tractor. it would hav ebeen so much more entertaining if she had moved out but still lived with the kids in the village - confrontations galore.

Only time they followed through was the Willandemma thing - but that's old news.  Oh and Lizzie's abortion - but that was a long time ago - like Jennifer's illigitimate baby.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 2, 2011)

NO chance -looks like the toff fell off the roof ! 

(Eccles revisited ?????)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

But that's why I listen to the Archers but never even watch Corrie.

I probably won't listen for another year or two now.


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

pennimania said:


> but actually it's not.
> 
> the archers often have an accidental death - Mark Hebden, John Archer, Mrs Perks, Grace Archer - for a small village they have more than their share.
> 
> ...



Which is why I think this is the start of the SATTC storyline, the effect this is going to have on the family


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Speculation on twitter that this may not be the end of the deaths, what with the impact of the shock of this on Lizzie, what with her heart condition.....

Think I'd rather Lizzie lived and the family totally splits


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

janeb said:


> NO - not Nigel


 
haha


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I need to find a cuddly soap where nothing horrible happens.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

i thought that the shock would be jazzer and pip getting together and organizing a pole-dancing night at kenton's bar


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2011)

janeb said:


> Which is why I think this is the start of the SATTC storyline, the effect this is going to have on the family


 
well i hope you're right - I'll give a fortnight or so.

But I gave up listening after the Ruth/cowman damp squib and I'd been a faithful fan for over 40 years - used to listen with my grandma on sunday mornings as a small child. Too much Bert and bestbirthdayevers killed my addiction


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My internal Ambridge is broken.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> My internal Ambridge is broken.


 
haha


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
You're a hard man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> You're a hard man.


 
i thought the episode was supposed to shake ambridge to the core, not to see someone do a rod hull. my idea about pip and jazzer was much better and would have ensured a higher listening audience as the storyline played out.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought that the shock would be jazzer and pip getting together and organizing a pole-dancing night at kenton's bar



Pip's mine. You leave her alone.



janeb said:


> Speculation on twitter that ...


 
I actually signed up for twitter for SATTC. I feel so..... soiled.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2011)

If it's 'death by misadventure' would the insurance pay out? Is it even a possible verdict? Could the stately home be lost to overseas investors?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If it's 'death by misadventure' would the insurance pay out? Is it even a possible verdict? Could the stately home be lost to overseas investors?


 
for precedent see what happened to rod hull after his ill-omened tumble while trying to fix his tv ariel.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 2, 2011)

The special Pargetter roof knowledge may not have worked .....

Would have been more interesting if the Grundy cider / turkey shed had burned down (preferably without the saintly Clarry inside)


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for precedent see what happened to rod hull after his ill-omened tumble while trying to fix his tv ariel.


 
Look. This isn't Rod Hull & Emu - this is real life!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't be arsed with this at all, that's me not listening to the Archers for a while.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Look. This isn't Rod Hull & Emu - this is real life!


 
oh dear  (((a_chap)))


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My vertigo was triggered  when he put in that treetop walk ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I'm glad I didn't come home early for that.


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 2, 2011)

what a load of shite that special longer episode was.  Out damn Whitburn!


----------



## susie12 (Jan 2, 2011)

TBF Nigel has always been a berk, it is typical of him to climb up on a high, frosty roof and fall off it - as soon as I heard them say "Let's go on the roof" I knew - so wish it had been David though I can't stand him. And poor old Freddy has obv inherited the dim gene.  They are doomed.


----------



## Hulot (Jan 2, 2011)

They didn't play the death-and-doom music at the end though, did they?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 3, 2011)

Vanessa Whitburn has just said "a birth and a death" on the Today programme......so clearly, it was banners for Nigel


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't she try and wriggle out of it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 3, 2011)

She didn't succeed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, she corrected herself afterwards.

If Nigel survives, but tetraplegic, that will keep the pain going that much better - and maybe in 10 years he will make a miraculous recovery.


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 3, 2011)

I was listening to archive Archers on Radio 7 yesterday and one of the more interesting episodes featured an exchange between Nigel and his alcoholic mother. 

RIP Nigel.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2011)

Nigel.  

Have just listened to this online.  That scream at the end was just awful.

It should have been Helen.


----------



## moose (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sure there's plenty more heartache stored up for Helen.  Death's too good for her.


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2011)

The more I think of it, the better that episode was. Four potential death scenarios, none involving Dreary Dave, so they still managed to surprise us (and anyone claiming otherwise is lying) and the scene between Tony and Helen was really rather touching. Even if we would all prefer her to have died.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2011)

belboid said:


> The more I think of it, the better that episode was. Four potential death scenarios, none involving Dreary Dave, so they still managed to surprise us (and anyone claiming otherwise is lying) and the scene between Tony and Helen was really rather touching. Even if we would all prefer her to have died.


 
I agree.  I also think the "rock Ambridge to the core" comment, which has been much quoted, refers to the ructions that are going to happen as a result of this.  The Archers are going to be a broken family, with David blamed for Nigel's death (if he is dead).


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 3, 2011)

Vanessa Whitburn implied on Today this morning he was dead


----------



## hendo (Jan 3, 2011)

Elizabeth and David don't get on anyway because she tried to get her inheritance by forcing the sale of Brookfield. 
She's a bigger cow than the ones in the shed.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2011)

so I finally got out of work at 7am after a hellish w/e, plugged myself into my radio for the journey home and was told by the fucking Today programme that it was Nigel who'd copped it in the Archers which I hadn't yet listened to. Wankers.  

However I've now listened to it and I'm very  about Nigel cos I liked him. 

And I'm seriously unimpressed Helen survived!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2011)

After listening to Tony whinge his was through the last couple of weeks I was wishing he would be the one to cop it.
Poor Nigel. When they went up on the roof I felt the fall coming on but I hoped it would be both of them, one at each end of the banner. One death isn't all that dramatic.


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2011)

20 minute warning everyone for tonight's episode - the beginning of the aftermath.....


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope I'm not going to have to listen to David blubbling for the next month!


----------



## toxopholite (Jan 3, 2011)

*Nige*

OK, so the boy is dead, so, why not bring him back as a ghost to haunt Ambridge and lower Loxley. Can't be any sillier than some of the other stories we have had to endure. Nige, the 21st century highwayman who screams.
 And by the way, Vannesa should be sacked ASAP for giving away the detail early!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 3, 2011)

...he was pushed!



			
				Graham Seed said:
			
		

> It would be wrong of me to pretend that I was other than shocked when Vanessa [Whitburn, Archers editor] phoned with the news on a damp November 5th. Fireworks night - rather apt I thought! The hardest thing has been to keep it under wraps, not just from friends and family, but colleagues too. Now at least all is out in the open...


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 4, 2011)

Graham Seed on r4today this morning - "We want to kill you because you're popular"


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> That scream at the end was just awful.


 
Although strangely becoming funnier each time they replay it on Radio Four.

They should have used the Wilhelm Scream - http://tindeck.com/listen/jjke


----------



## janeb (Jan 4, 2011)

If only it could have ended this way (alternative ending for Nigel)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Nigel, I shall really miss you......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9335000/9335871.stm


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 4, 2011)

Bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, bastards, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTARDS, BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot f***ing believed Helen survived and they killed Nigel. Complete f***ing arsewankers. Fuck fuck fuckety fuck.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2011)

Wot quoady sed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm actually more upset than I can say. I loved that man, and do miss the wonderful old buffer he would have been in his dotage.


----------



## FiFi (Jan 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm actually more upset than I can say. I loved that man, and do miss the wonderful old buffer he would have been in his dotage.


 
I think this sums up my feelings exactly. 
You've put it so well Mrs M.


----------



## janeb (Jan 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm actually more upset than I can say. I loved that man, and do miss the wonderful old buffer he would have been in his dotage.



yes, totally agree


----------



## wiskey (Jan 5, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot f***ing believed Helen survived and they killed Nigel. Complete f***ing arsewankers. Fuck fuck fuckety fuck.


 
yes


----------



## susie12 (Jan 5, 2011)

The actor who played him sounded v sad on the Today programme - he said "I'll miss you Lizzie".  And his job, too, presumably.  Wish it had been David though.


----------



## cillaB (Jan 5, 2011)

Wot Mrs Quoad and Mrs M said.  When we listened on Sunday (me and friends all gathered round the wireless, like 1943 it were) we managed to convince ourselves he had survived but with a broken back and possibly an interesting head wound leading to a change of personality so were a bit blase about it all but then listening to Monday's episode there were quite a few sniffs and leaky eyes.

I do think the Archers' do do aftermath very well


----------



## janeb (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, Elizabeth


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 5, 2011)

cillaB said:


> Wot Mrs Quoad and Mrs M said.  When we listened on Sunday (me and friends all gathered round the wireless, like 1943 it were) we managed to convince ourselves he had survived but with a broken back and possibly an interesting head wound leading to a change of personality so were a bit blase about it all but then listening to Monday's episode there were quite a few sniffs and leaky eyes.
> 
> I do think the Archers' do do aftermath very well


 
Ennit. 

They've got a pair of gay people, and a Ugandan representative, but there's the square root of diddly squat representation of disability. Apart from Jack, I guess. And that's quite a different kind of disability. In many ways.

So my money was on Nigel ticking a convenient diversity box, whilst yammering on into a distant sunset.

Bastards!

(Though, as my mum's pointed out, there's still room for Henry Ian to fill that gap! Or the other one, the spare one... uh. Emmur's forthcoming sprog. Two sprogs? Surely that's superfluous. Unless there's some serious LT planning for replacing the Sid / Phil / Nigel losses.)

Also, sounds like Lizzie's edging it a bit. They're giving her grief an agreeable edge.


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2011)

you forget about one eyed Mike, tho I cant think of anyone else, ever. Farming accidents, it seems, are always either rapidly recoverable from or fatal.

Great dialogue between Alan & Lizzie tonight.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, apart from the other disabilities I mentioned earlier in this thread, I had completely forgotten about Chris Carter's cleft lip and palate. Daniel's disability may be manageable now, but probably by the time he's 40 he'll be using a wheelchair at least some of the time.


----------



## janeb (Jan 5, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Also, sounds like Lizzie's edging it a bit. They're giving her grief an agreeable edge.



It's shock at the moment, I 100% predict that when that begins to wear off she's going to be VERY different, esp if there are will / inheritance issues - noted the mention of other relatives of Nigel's tonight...if Nigel died without a will, what happens next?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the guilt-ridden David to 'fess up that it was all his fault. Can't imagine Nigel not leaving a will. Anyway, in these circumstances, even if he died intestate, it would go to his wife I think.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't Brian epileptic?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, although he's not had a seizure for so long he's allowed to drive again. He had a head injury after being knocked to the ground by Joe Grundy's BSE ridden mad cow.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't see what the point is in killing off comedy characters. There's no pathos.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, although he's not had a seizure for so long he's allowed to drive again. He had a head injury after being knocked to the ground by Joe Grundy's BSE ridden mad cow.



Really?

I thought he had an accident in his Range Rover?  <prepares to be corrected>


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 7, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought he had an accident in his Range Rover?  <prepares to be corrected>


 
He was also, quite definitely, hospitalised after being knocked unconscious (into a coma?) by Joe's cow.

I heard it recently


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2011)

...but iirc, the epilepsy surfaced when he had a seizure and pranged the 4X4.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2011)

aaAGGHHHHHH . . . .


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 7, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought he had an accident in his Range Rover?  <prepares to be corrected>



wasn't there also an almost accident when he was driving his merc with shoehorn haveitaway in the passenger seat, iirc she grabbed the wheel which almost blammoed the pair of them


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 7, 2011)

please somebody go over to www.bbc.co.uk/dna/mbarchers and link to this thread


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2011)

Why don't you?


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 8, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Why don't you?



I'm persona non grata over there, not wanted on voyage etc.,  been banned more times than I've had cups of tea this year from that place so couldn't if I tried (well I could but it'd only get me in even more lumber than I am already over there )


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2011)

We're not surprised


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 8, 2011)

Leggsy said:


> I'm persona non grata over there, not wanted on voyage etc.,  been banned more times than I've had cups of tea this year from that place so couldn't if I tried (well I could but it'd only get me in even more lumber than I am already over there )


 
I'm working on a hunch here, but _maybe_ you're not the best judge of what should / should not be posted on the Archers forums if you've been 'banned more times than you've had cups of tea'?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 9, 2011)

I was kinda hoping that they would've realised the error of their ways, and _this_ time round Helen would die half way through and Nigel would get through just fine


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2011)

I have raced back from my holiday for _that_. Poor Nigel. And I can't bear Elizabeth so her having more air time is an odious thought. I agree with Mrs M - I was very fond of Nigel and was hoping for him ending his days as a dotty old widower


----------



## story (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Lizzie! 

Oh Susan! 

Oh Vicky!


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 10, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I'm working on a hunch here, but _maybe_ you're not the best judge of what should / should not be posted on the Archers forums if you've been 'banned more times than you've had cups of tea'?




keepp workin on those hunches quasimodo one day you might find one that suits you (tongueincheekithinghere)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 10, 2011)

...and Elizabeth is so wrong about not letting the twins go to the funeral. My eldest (now aged 36) still hasn't forgiven my ex-husband's family for banning children from his dad's funeral. She was about 7 or 8 (younger than the Pargetter twins) and loved my father-in-law so very much and couldn't say goodbye.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 10, 2011)

story said:


> Oh Lizzie!
> 
> Oh Susan!
> 
> Oh Vicky!


 
Awarded first prize for best use of emoticons on this thread.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 10, 2011)

Because I listen to R4 quite a lot, I often find myself listenning when the Archers come on. I don't mean to but I get a bit involved. 

Pip is so PC!!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 10, 2011)

Ian's Helen's Baby's dad rumour. WTF? Scraping the storyline barrel a bit there.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 12, 2011)

I find myself wondering again why nobody in Ambridge has ever thought of using some professional berevement help for children - Jamie and now the twins. Its really not rocket science.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Ian's Helen's Baby's dad rumour. WTF? Scraping the storyline barrel a bit there.


Yeah, but Susan isn't exactly the sharpest pitchfork in the barn, is she? She also is the biggest tittle-tattler in Borsetshire.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just heard some interesting gossip about the Archers from a reliable source (R4 newsreader).


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I've just heard some interesting gossip about the Archers from a reliable source (R4 newsreader).


 
Ok. And will we have to beat that out of you Ms T or will you cough without a struggle?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, Ms T, you just can't come on here with your tantalising snippets and then not tell us.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 12, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sorry, Ms T, you just can't come on here with your tantalising snippets and then not tell us.


 
Can you go round and beat her with a stick? You're closest.

I have to confess I found tonight's episode rather moving and actually cried


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 12, 2011)

wiskey said:


> I find myself wondering again why nobody in Ambridge has ever thought of using some professional berevement help for children - Jamie and now the twins. Its really not rocket science.


 
Oi!

What about David, Lizzie, Kenton...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone else wondering where Lilly's vanuished to?

Just me then.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Can you go round and beat her with a stick? You're closest.
> 
> I have to confess I found tonight's episode rather moving and actually cried


 
Me too.  I was doing the news on R4 at 7 and 8 last night and ended up having a long chat about The Archers to Harriet Cass, which is how I got the gossip.  Not sure I can reveal it here though - you can all PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 14, 2011)

What's Matt planning with the Bull, ay? 

e2a: not being funny, but Jolene can't offy-fucky. Not with the rate they've been losing core characters this last year.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 14, 2011)

F***ing hell, Lilly and Freddy have grown a few years older / more vocal overnight.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> What's Matt planning with the Bull, ay?
> 
> e2a: not being funny, but Jolene can't offy-fucky. Not with the rate they've been losing core characters this last year.


 
Oh, god 

Signaled from the rooftops much, Matt? 

e2a: evil Matt is back!!!


----------



## story (Jan 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> F***ing hell, Lilly and Freddy have *grown a few years older* / more vocal overnight.


 
Bereavement will do that to you.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 14, 2011)

story said:


> Bereavement will do that to you.


 
_Particularly _if it's convenient for the plotline and / or the scriptwriters realise they're in a big, big plothole if the kids don't start talking.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> What's Matt planning with the Bull, ay?
> 
> e2a: not being funny, but Jolene can't offy-fucky. Not with the rate they've been losing core characters this last year.


 
Jolene + Kenton = saving the Bull & obligatory squelchy scene


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 14, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Jolene + Kenton = saving the Bull & obligatory squelchy scene


 
*like*


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 16, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> *like*


 
The best bit about this will be Cathy's reaction.

I foresee things being hurled in hate at the radio.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2011)

The Fallon & Harry thing seems to have fizzled out. I can't believe that's all the mileage there was in that particular storyline.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 16, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> The best bit about this will be Cathy's reaction.
> 
> I foresee things being hurled in hate at the radio.


 
Ha! Hadn't thought of that  *rubs hands in glee*


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you think ? 

*I think the kids should go to Nigel's funeral !! *


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2011)

weltweit said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> *I think the kids should go to Nigel's funeral !! *


 
oh, so they did ... good.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 16, 2011)

a_chap said:


> The Fallon & Harry thing seems to have fizzled out. I can't believe that's all the mileage there was in that particular storyline.


 
It'll be back, I reckon.

Also, _chez quoad_, we are of the opinion that Freddy and Lily are still recordings atm. 

Those awkward pauses in their conversation are very reminiscent of the 'waiting for the Ruhuarhaiihi soundman to press the play button' pauses.


----------



## kalmatthew (Jan 16, 2011)

So whats the betting that Brendas birthday is a Vicky related fiasco.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2011)

I liked the mental image conjured during the 'Memories of Brenda' question to Helen from Vicky. 
"Um well, I ran over her dad in a hit and run that my brother took the rap for."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice little piece featuring Graham Seed on 'More Or Less' (the maths programme on Radio 4) about the length of Nigel's scream.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 17, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nice little piece featuring Graham Seed on 'More Or Less' (the maths programme on Radio 4) about the length of Nigel's scream.


 
I felt a bit sorry for him - he referred to himself as 'a dead actor'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2011)

Go on Kenton! Make her a merrier widow!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2011)

....and I don't mean Elizabeth.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2011)

It was nice to hear Jolene sounding like her old self again.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 17, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and I don't mean Elizabeth.


 
You meant Gill? 

Um


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Go on Kenton! Make her a merrier widow!


 
It won't belong now by the sound of things. 

I'm looking forward to them having some fun together because I like them both but I'm dreading Cathy's whinging.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 19, 2011)

David is being _such_ a dick about the whole "let me handle this" situation.

It's all going to blow up like a massive, dick-flavoured blancmange, with David sitting like a bigfatdick in the middle of it all.

And then Lizzie shall cry, because Lower Loxley is meant to offer _personal service_, not dick-shaped dickheaded dickfaced David service.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 19, 2011)

Dearvid breaking down at Thurday's NFU meeting maybe?


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> not dick-shaped dickheaded dickfaced David service.


Beautifully put


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 26, 2011)

I note Elizabeth making a pre-emptive David removal strike, leaving JUST enough time for him to fuck up the wedding before being replaced by Lewis


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2011)

Lewis does sound to be a bit beige-coloured


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 26, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Lewis does sound to be a bit beige-coloured


 
The colour of Werthers Originals.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2011)

But not so spicy.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 26, 2011)

Is the 60th anniversary death slide stuff worth catching up with?

Atm, I dont think Elizabeth being miserable for the foreseeable future is enough incentive.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it not a bit careless for both Archers daughters to have lost their husbands? I can't be the only one who remembers Mark Hebden's death?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2011)

I think we're all waiting for the Dearvid implosion TBF


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Is the 60th anniversary death slide stuff worth catching up with?
> 
> Atm, I dont think Elizabeth being miserable for the foreseeable future is enough incentive.


 
It's worth it for Nigel's scream (and the follow up analysis on the length and pitch of it on More or Less )


----------



## Melinda (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha! I will listen to that ep then. His scream was on More or Less?!  Love that!

And I take it Helen didnt peg it. Mrs Quoad must be gutted! 
He's been looking forward to it for most of 2010.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2011)

I've given up on it again - it really has gone right off.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 26, 2011)

i liked the "new year banner" stuff on i'm sorry i haven't a clue this week


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 26, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Is it not a bit careless for both Archers daughters to have lost their husbands?


 
Only following their mother's example!!!1111


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i liked the "new year banner" stuff on i'm sorry i haven't a clue this week



Me too 



mrs quoad said:


> Only following their mother's example!!!1111


 
Phil was really old and not killed in a horrible accident. Actually when you add John Archer to the list, it doesn't seem like a very safe family to be a man in, does it?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 28, 2011)

Wasn't Grace, Phil's 1st wife, killed off in a fire (in the stables iirc) ?


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2011)

the day ITV was launched


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 28, 2011)

Spooky !


----------



## sparkling (Jan 31, 2011)

The last year has been a bit depressing really what with poor old Phil dying then homophobic Sid and now Nige.  Its becomming one of the most dangerous places to live almost as bad as Midsomer Murder village.

I am finding it hard to like any of the characters at the moment.


----------



## moose (Feb 2, 2011)

Well there's an even more hateful one coming soon....

good grief


----------



## Hulot (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually, I thought the set-up for that was much better writing than the SATTC gubbins, not that I'm jumping up and down in anticipation of the Cornwall upshot. Flustered and defensive Caroline had me convinced that the place was going bust and she was desperately tarting it up to try to flog it.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 4, 2011)

A lot of hysterics this episode!

Heard Nigel's screams on the BBC news last night.  Hadnt quite realised Lower Loxley was a cathedral!


----------



## sparkling (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw 'Caroline' on the news last night.  I'd never seen her in 'real life' before and for some reason I had always thought of Caroline as blonde and glamorous.  Instead she is a a brunette and a bit dumpy.  <dissapointed>

How do you imagine the characters?  I see Elizabeth as having curly hair.  Shula also has blonde hair whereas Pat has short mousey hair and is quite solidly built.  Helen of course is stick thin whereas Emma has rosy cheeks and and is quite tall with a bit of a limp.  Alan is always wearing his leathers with a dog collar underneath.  Jazza probably looks a bit grimey whereas I see Kenton as a bit of a dish.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2011)

no matter how brunette and dumpy (tbh sounds like my type) caroline is top archers totty, no competition.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 6, 2011)

Elizabeth didnt irritate me so much until I saw the actress who played her. Ive loathed her stupid, whiny, superior voice ever since. 

Also (Im till on catch up here) hang on, Ruth is annoyed by her husband still helping out his sister a month after she's been widowed?
Just WTF? Even if you were to think like that, how on earth could you be selfish enough to say it out loud? 

I think its shameful.


----------



## cillaB (Feb 6, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Also (Im till on catch up here) hang on, Ruth is annoyed by her husband still helping out his sister a month after she's been widowed?
> Just WTF? Even if you were to think like that, how on earth could you be selfish enough to say it out loud?
> 
> .


  God she's being a complete bitch - which is fairly out of character I think.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 7, 2011)

I cracked, and wrote to feedback.



> Profoundly irritated by Nigel's death and the survival of Helen. But the death knell - for me - has been the 'reward' listeners have been given, in the form of Camilla's visit. The cap-doffing, submissive, subservient kow-towing of Ambridge's entire population has left me positively nauseous. Quite apart from Ian's questionable bit of product placement (Duchy shortbread). For the first time in my life, I found myself reaching for the 'off' switch (and driving down the M11 in silence) rather than enduring the pervasive servility of last Sunday's omnibus. Yuck. Remove the Whitburn, please!



I am tempted to copy it, in green ink, in triplicate, to the Mail.

*thumbsup*


----------



## cillaB (Feb 7, 2011)

You forgot to say "why oh why...."


----------



## sparkling (Feb 8, 2011)

Vanessa could stop alienating the loyal listenership and admit she made a mistake.  In an effort to chase cheap ratings she killed off a popular character and has alienated lots of people who think of the Archers as so much more than a radio soap opera. Then she could rescue the situation by giving Elizabeth a Dallas style shower scene.  Nigel would be back again and everyone happy.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped listening before Xmas. Can't bear it at the mo. My mum's not happy either.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2011)

"Oh Cathy, I'm so relieved!" Says Pat. "I thought you'd never speak to me again!"

And across the nation, millions of people died a little bit of a death inside.

If Pat stopped speaking to Cathy, then she could offy-fuck _entirely_  Or become a silent character 

As it is, now she's regained an outlet for _whingeing_ about Jamie then _whingeing_ incessantly when Kenton begins boning Jolene.

Oh oh oh, when Kenton and Jolene shack up, perhaps they could come up with a compromise between a pub, a caf, and a bar, and call in the Kentene. Like canteen, see?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 10, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh oh oh, when Kenton and Jolene shack up, perhaps they could come up with a compromise between a pub, a caf, and a bar, and call in the Kentene. Like canteen, see?


 
like


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

Bucket at the ready.

And a tenner to anyone who makes it through this upcoming sickfest without chucking their guts at the inevitable outrageous levels of brown-nosing sycophancy.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Bucket at the ready.
> 
> And a tenner to anyone who makes it through this upcoming sickfest without chucking their guts at the inevitable outrageous levels of brown-nosing sycophancy.


 
I heard HER on the 6pm news saying how thrilled she was. Shame there's no likelihood of her getting pushed off the top of Grey Gables


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD how the FUCK did they have the GALL to WRITE THIS SHIT


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

OH LOOK AT THE FLASHBULBS!!! HOW DOES SHE STAND STRAIGHT WITH ALL THAT!!! DID YOU MEET HER LINDA!!! DID YOU SHAKE HER HAND!!!

Oh my fucking god, if this is our reward for fucking Nigel's death, I'm fucking writing letters of complaint in triplicate in green fucking ink to every fucker who's ever had fuck all to do with this fucking shamblefest.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, but lol, Linda missed it. Well that's alright then. THERE'S a bit of plot, to make up for the mindless vomitous sycophancy of all the rest of the cast. LOL BUT IT'S ALRIGHT BECAUSE LINDA MISSED IT. Cunts.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 16, 2011)

Really glad that I decided to turn the radio off at 6.30 this evening.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

OMFG it's the DUCHESS I'M ALMOST WETTING MYSEFL OMG OMG OMFG IT'S ACTUAL FUCKING ROYALTY. ON THE FUCKING ARCHERS. ACTING FUCKING BADLY.

Fucking cunts.

She sounds like an old leather bag, chewing through a sack of re-digested oats. And reformatted in cardboard.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

Jesus fucking wept. OMFG with teh shortbread. Is THAT why they wormed in the fucking product placement? Ian, cowering in terror at speaking to third-rate royalty, and the member of third-rate royalty with the reputation for being the most peripheral cuntbucket out of the lot of htem?

e2a: LOLOL>OLOL the diet starts tomorrow LOLOloiloOLOLO


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to batter my face against shards of broken glass, just to make the agony stop


----------



## weltweit (Feb 16, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Bucket at the ready.
> 
> And a tenner to anyone who makes it through this upcoming sickfest without chucking their guts at the inevitable outrageous levels of brown-nosing sycophancy.


 
I will take that tenner, if you don't mind


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep. That was a stinker alright.  My love for Ambridge is wobbling.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2011)

Load of sycophantic wank....apart from the fact that Camilla is clearly a better actress than the woman who plays Christine Barford.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Load of sycophantic wank....apart from the fact that Camilla is clearly a better actress than the woman who plays Christine Barford.


 
I thought she was dreadful.  Completely wooden.  Don't give up the day job, Cam.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2011)

She's still a better actress than Christine Barford, but who isn't?


----------



## samiam (Feb 16, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She's still a better actress than Christine Barford, but who isn't?


 Just found an example of something with less talent....


----------



## kalmatthew (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats not fair, most wardrobes are much better than Camilla was.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 17, 2011)

From the Archers discussion boards:



> I think that if this unemployed woman had come on air and broken wind you'd all be praising the tune.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2011)

Bloody hell Kirsty! Why didn't you keep your big mouth shut? I was really enjoying the 'Kenton goes for another of Sid's cast-offs' storyline.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bloody hell Kirsty! Why didn't you keep your big mouth shut? I was really enjoying the 'Kenton goes for another of Sid's cast-offs' storyline.


 
Oh, is _that_ why Kenton blew Jolene off? 

I tuned in a bit late.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bloody hell Kirsty! Why didn't you keep your big mouth shut? I was really enjoying the 'Kenton goes for another of Sid's cast-offs' storyline.


 
He's being really mean to Jolene now


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 27, 2011)

trashpony said:


> He's being really mean to Jolene now


 
Yes, but only because he's in shock at the raw power of his inner desire.

Or something.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> Yes, but only because he's in shock at the raw power of his inner desire.
> 
> Or something.


 
He's just being a bit of a cunt though. I'd tell him to fuck off and die if I were her (but then I'm single and my unforgiving nature is probably why )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2011)

Get in there Kenton!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2011)

Get in the shower!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2011)

Even Alan Smith (King of the continuity double entendre) agrees with me!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Get in the shower!


 
OMG - that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 3, 2011)

AND the Sid's cast-offs deal is sealed! 

tbf, they did say they'd take things slowly.

tbf, I guess this IS taking things slowly for Jolene


----------



## Melinda (Mar 5, 2011)

trashpony said:


> He's just being a bit of a cunt though. I'd tell him to fuck off and die if I were her (but then I'm single and my unforgiving nature is probably why )






Mrs Magpie said:


> Get in there Kenton!


Listening to Kenton achieve at least a semi was a bit much. I was eating a sandwich and almost choked!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 5, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Listening to Kenton achieve at least a semi was a bit much. I was eating a sandwich and almost choked!


 
Uurgh but I'm glad she's a more forgiving type than me 

Kathy is going to *freak*. Can't. Wait


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 5, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Kathy is going to *freak*. Can't. Wait


 
I get great pleasure from explaining this kinda thing to Artichoke. Who's only been in the UK for 18 months, and only listening to the Archers for a year


----------



## trashpony (Mar 5, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I get great pleasure from explaining this kinda thing to Artichoke. Who's only been in the UK for 18 months, and only listening to the Archers for a year


 
You used to be able to get storylines on tape, wonder if they've repackaged for the 21st century? I have got one of the whole of Shula and Mark's relationship, ending with the crash. It's great


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2011)

Panic attack, trust me.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Panic attack, trust me.


 
I hope so. I don't want to be made to feel guilty


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 11, 2011)

Errh, that was horrible. Actually, what with Elizabeth's meltdown and Jolene and Kenton getting it on, I think I'm back. Hurrrah.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> Errh, that was horrible. Actually, what with Elizabeth's meltdown and Jolene and Kenton getting it on, I think I'm back. Hurrrah.


 
Lizzie going nuts just makes me sad, and Jolene and Kenton makes me feel a bit sick. It's a sick, sad world.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2011)

I am slightly disappointed by the scriptwriters' lack of restraint.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2011)

Seems plenty of restraint to me Mrs Q


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Seems plenty of restraint to me Mrs Q


 
Just lumping in there, hammer and tongs, after Jolene and Kenters've been keeping it a secret for... what? Half an hour, and three quarters of a dry snog? There hasn't even been any eminent fumbling yet.

They've blown their vinegar strokes all over this one, the scriptwriters have. It could've been a beautiful slow-burner, particularly after the loooooong gentle foreplay of that pair getting together. 

There could've been simmering secrets, and guilt, and hiding, and private shame, and public displays of carefulness.

But instead, they've basically had several weeks of foreplay and then 3.7 seconds of profoundly shame-ridden, bad, nasty, embarrassing, awkward, spotty teenage sex. Re: the discovery, at least.

e2a: also, the sooner Kathy is killed, dismembered, stored in the freezer, and slowly consumed by a cannibalistic Jamie ragemonster, the better.

She'll probably even whinge that he's thawing her out wrong. And passively-aggressively comment on the lack of onions in the Kathy stew's stock.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2011)

You seem angry. Press the "Assistance" button and one of our carers will be along shortly.

My time is yours....


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2011)

Frustration that the plot line was spaffed away so soon.

Perpetual rage at Cathy.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2011)

Perpetual rage at Cathy is, after all, playing into the script-writer's hands.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like Kenton's outpacing Jolene in the snogging stakes. 

ffs, the man's a blazingly needy cock monster.

e2a: the fuck?! Jolene finished that episode off with "I'm ready?!"

Good grief.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Cathy really deserved that! She's such a totally selfish wrong-headed cow. No wonder she always ends up on her own.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Cathy really deserved that! She's such a totally selfish wrong-headed cow. No wonder she always ends up on her own.


 
Another man, gone to Jolene!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 4, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Another man, gone to Jolene!


 
I'd go to Jolene too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the sig tune for Ambridge Extra on BBC 7 Radio 4 extra.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't heard it. What's it like? Too much annoying Jamie, I hear.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what to think of this Ambridge Extra business, other than that it reminds me of that Hollyoaks spin-off (which isn't a good thing). Is there really a market for this?!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I don't know what to think of this Ambridge Extra business, other than that it reminds me of that Hollyoaks spin-off (which isn't a good thing). Is there really a market for this?!


 
Really, really weirded out by that.

All the more so, given it opened with some broad American accents and Alice and Chris' wedding.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> Haven't heard it. What's it like? Too much annoying Jamie, I hear.


Well, it's sort of Barwick Green as played by Bellowhead with a touch of the Dirty Dozen Brass Band thrown in. It's far and away the best part of the programme.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I don't know what to think of this Ambridge Extra business, other than that it reminds me of that Hollyoaks spin-off (which isn't a good thing). Is there really a market for this?!


 
i assumed it was about the rebranding of r7, trying to tie it in to r4 using something popular. that there's an appetite for more archers is evident in their message boards i guess (i dunno, never go there but my mum does).


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the fact that I listen to it quite regularly but I still have very little idea of who your talking about! 
It's soothing background like The Shipping Forecast


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the point is to get older listeners o ) to switch to digital


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

The new actress playing Emma is really very good indeed. 

Isn't Will a twunt?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 11, 2011)

Elliot was slightly freaked about the birth scene  but I thought it was very well done 

Why doesn't someone tell Will to stop being so bloody ridiculous? He's pathetic


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Elliot was slightly freaked about the birth scene  but I thought it was very well done
> 
> Why doesn't someone tell Will to stop being so bloody ridiculous? He's pathetic



Exactly, why can't Nic slap him down a bit? After all, she was slapping children not that long ago...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, Will was a twunt about that and all. Treated her like an unpaid skivvy and childminder stuck indoors all day.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Why doesn't someone tell Will to stop being so bloody ridiculous? He's pathetic


 The idea that Ed planned the birth to fuck up George's birthday...Mad!


----------



## story (Apr 11, 2011)

It's probably just me, but why do I feel like Nic is a bad'un somehow? Is she after the money or something?

I just don't trust her. I don't think its about hitting the children. It feels as if she's got an agenda.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

I think her agenda was getting out of a shit home, being on benefits and being a single parent. I think she would have jumped at anyone with a job, house and two legs.


----------



## story (Apr 11, 2011)

So she might be off again if a better offer comes her way?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't think so. She's not looking now, and anyway, Will got the aunty's inheritance. Tidy sum iirc.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2011)

story said:


> It's probably just me, but why do I feel like Nic is a bad'un somehow? Is she after the money or something?
> 
> I just don't trust her. I don't think its about hitting the children. It feels as if she's got an agenda.



I feel exactly the same about Nick and have been waiting for the last couple of years for her 'nasty side' to reveal itself so far to no avail.  I've come to the conclusion it isn't about her character but more about the poor acting skills.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Elliot was slightly freaked about the birth scene  but I thought it was very well done


 
I was on day 2 of using my iPad to work away from home at 2pm on the day Emma gave birth.

I was sat in the corner of my college's graduate common room, and decided to tune in to wifi radio. Ooo, get me, the gadget buff.

And, suddenly, my f***ing laptop equivalent began giving birth, at full volume, in the middle of a roomful of lunching graduates, most of whom I didn't know.

Which was not particularly glorious.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 14, 2011)

Will - "I'm gonna have it out with them".

Plot line. Unsubtle. Cheesy.


----------



## hattie (Apr 14, 2011)

sparkling said:


> I've come to the conclusion it isn't about her character but more about the poor acting skills.


 
nail on head!


----------



## se5 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't think so. She's not looking now, and anyway, Will got the aunty's inheritance. Tidy sum iirc.


 
And she's joined the WI and got a job at the Bull so is settling down to a contented rural life


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 15, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Will - "I'm gonna have it out with them".
> 
> Plot line. Unsubtle. Cheesy.



But _*so*_ Will....unsubtle and cheesy


----------



## creak (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Ambridge Extra.


----------



## story (Apr 19, 2011)

sparkling said:


> I feel exactly the same about Nick and have been waiting for the last couple of years for her 'nasty side' to reveal itself so far to no avail.  I've come to the conclusion it isn't about her character but more about the poor acting skills.


 


hattie said:


> nail on head!


 
That's what it is!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2011)

Ohhhh Lilian


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Lilian.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2011)

Although I don't like the way Will's character has developed I do like the way it was allowed to develop as a result of what has happened to him during his life.  Will started as a really nice, happy go lucky boy who unfortunately has developed into a bitter, angry and jealous man.  I do like the slow development of characters in the Archers so you feel you do know them as people and as real people not just two dimensional characters in a soap opera.
(am I losing the plot here? )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

No, I agree with you. I like the slow burn with stories and characters. btw did you know the actor who plays Will is the actor who plays Mike Tucker's son?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, I agree with you. I like the slow burn with stories and characters. btw did you know the actor who plays Will is the actor who plays Mike Tucker's son?


 
What - Roy and Will are the same person?


----------



## story (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

No Will is Mike Tuckers son, but not in the soap...IYSWIM


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2011)

trashpony said:


> What - Roy and Will are the same person?



Explain Mrs M....how can Will and Roy be the same?  As I recall Roy was even Will's best man so was he talking to himself or does Mike have a secret son that only Mrs M knows about?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No Will is Mike Tuckers son, but not in the soap...IYSWIM




oooh I see now.  Like Shula is really married to Brian?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

Where did Roy come in? The actor who plays Will is the son of the actor who plays Mike.
 In real life.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

sparkling said:


> oooh I see now.  Like Shula is really married to Brian?


YES!


----------



## story (Apr 19, 2011)

Your post was pretty confusing, Mrs Magpie 



"....the actor who plays Will is the actor who plays Mike Tucker's son."



Actually, it was unambiguous in it's claim, and so we were confused.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2011)

In my defence I'm recovering from watching my son pour a glass of water over his lap (see the thread about 'Things your kids have done recently to make you laugh')


----------



## trashpony (Apr 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> YES!


 
Aha! That makes sense  <runs off to have a look at children making you laugh thread>


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2011)

Alice & Chris & Chas = carcrashtastic! The first bit of GENUINELY painful listening in some time!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 24, 2011)

Kenton! Step away from the shower!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 25, 2011)

Missed tomight's episode. Was there some soapy action afoot?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 28, 2011)

Proper fucked-up Ambridge car crash. 

The fuck? Plot desperation ftw.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 28, 2011)

Are you referring to the James-and-wotsit-are-a-couple storyline?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 28, 2011)

Desperate storyline. Less than impressed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 28, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Desperate storyline. Less than impressed.


 
About -400 impressed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 28, 2011)

Grundy competitive breeding! Kaboom goes nic!

Start a Grundy puppy farm!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 8, 2011)

I reckon Nik's avoiding the subject because she's had her tubes tied or summat.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 14, 2011)

Listening to the last two weeks' extra.

Chas is a f***ing joke.


----------



## trashpony (May 20, 2011)

The show down between Lizzy and Deh-vid totally delivered. Brilliant


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2011)

trashpony said:


> The show down between Lizzy and Deh-vid totally delivered. Brilliant


 
+1

e2a: (though I don't like her shrieks)


----------



## susie12 (May 20, 2011)

Quite right too.'Oh let's go up on the really high roof which is freezing and dark and windy.  You first, Nige'. I can't stick David the badger killer.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2011)

excellent stuff, about time too


----------



## a_chap (May 20, 2011)

trashpony said:


> The show down between Lizzy and Deh-vid totally delivered. Brilliant


 
Damn, I missed it. Which night;s episide?


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2011)

last nights


----------



## a_chap (May 20, 2011)

I just listened to it. Blimey.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2011)

Ruth's a great shouter.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2011)

The thing is that David didn't just 'persuade' Nigel he actually asked him if he was a 'man or mouse' thus implying that Nigel would be a wuss to decline.  David should be feeling horribly guilty but in reality he probably should have kept quiet with his guilt as Elizabeth holds grudges for ever.
Although it was a very dramatic piece of acting between the two actors I was actually enjoying the feel good bits beforehand and thinking to myself that it was good that Archers was being a bit more cheerful at long last.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2011)

Guilt is hard to hold inside. People who have any sense of remorse will 'fess up eventually, if not straight away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 22, 2011)

Dysfunctional co-dependent sibling relationship spiral! I hate you! I need to be hated! I need to hate you! Though the thing is that Deh-vid is so annoying, I'd rather they just kept it to themselves or that Lizzie beheads him by the next omnibus.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 6, 2011)

Much to my surprise, I'm coming to like half of the twins.

Much to my unsurprise, I've given up completely on Ambridge Extra. I think Artichoke was a bit more keen on it, and she hasn't even bothered to ask about it the last coupla weeks (at first, we'd listen to it on a Sunday morning before getting up).


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 6, 2011)

Christ, I've just read the unofficial synopses for the last two (and a half) weeks' Ambridge Extra. Even those nearly bored me to tears.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 6, 2011)

Lizzie hasn't beheaded David yet


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 6, 2011)

She probably has on Ambridge Extra. She's probably beheaded, eviscerated, de-organed and stuffed him, then started up a dramatic chain of corpse-salespeople, then done something that would appeal to da yoot, then done something melodramatic and pointless in the company of several really bad voice actors we've never heard from before _WITH BLOODY GOOD REASON_, then she's discovered a book on necromancy and vampirism (just like they do in those programmes the young people like), then she's tracked his corpse down to a bric-a-brace sale in the middle of Dorset (kinda like what happened with Susan's crystal bowl / Clarrie and the church sale), then she's built a Dee-vid reanimating machine, then she's brought him back to life with no-one noticing a la Frankenstein.

And that'll just be Tuesday's Ambridge Extra, with Dee-vid now being a sewn up and reanimated vampire undead farmer, whose corpse can have 'character complexity' breathed into it over several more weeks of crashingly dull AX episodes, until everyone realises no-one gives a fuck, and the whole thing dies the death it rightfully should've died 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 9, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Christ, I've just read the unofficial synopses for the last two (and a half) weeks' Ambridge Extra. Even those nearly bored me to tears.


Where are these unofficial synopses to be found?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2011)

Earlier thread: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/mbarchers/NF19442293?thread=8150413

Continuation thread: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/mbarchers/NF2693940?thread=8208316&post=108860295#p108860295


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2011)

how long before lizzie and roy get it on then?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 12, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> how long before lizzie and roy get it on then?


 
I was wondering that


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 13, 2011)

the question is.. will Pip fuck her exams up.. again..


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 13, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> the question is.. will Pip fuck her exams up.. again..


 
If she does, then 40pee says she'll end up with Christopher after Alice fucks off for someone like Chaz.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2011)

so the book club book is about caroline and brian? they had an affair didn't they?


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2011)

sure seems that way. A good contrast to the Lizzie/David shenanigans


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2011)

who else knew about that then? my money's on the author being marjorie antrobus


----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2011)

not sure who else knew/knows. Mandy Beesborough was another 'conquest' and is just the horsey type to have written it.

Today tho... Vicky being really sensible and spot on! Whilst being perfectly in character. Whatever next?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> so the book club book is about caroline and brian? they had an affair didn't they?


 
Only heard the Brian snippet, but proper lulz!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2011)

Book club!

E2a: cracking start


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2011)

ooohhhhh...... aah, she thinks its by Mandy too!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2011)

belboid said:


> ooohhhhh...... aah, she thinks its by Mandy too!


 
ABOUT Mandy, no?


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2011)

true, true - I'd missed the heroines name before.  Who did they say the author was?


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2011)

hmm, it was Caroline he was having the affair with when make up baby Alice was born, not Mandy. More evidence she is the author


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 22, 2011)

she wouldn't have written it, surely? but she cried off the book club meeting pretty early on iirc, which is what made me think it was about her.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2011)

I mean Mandy is the author


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 22, 2011)

i haven't a fucking scooby who mandy is tbh, i think most of this stuff was before my time (i.e. when my mum listened and i complained mercilessly about having it on).


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2011)

Brian had an affair with her in the..... early eighties?  Before Caroline, iirr.  Horsey woman, don't hear much of her these days.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The arch-snob of tender years, India Beesborough, is Mandy Beesborough's daughter...iirc Brian had a brief fling with Mandy Beesborough....he certainly fancied her, I know that.....


 


belboid said:


> Carly once described the vile India as possessing  "an arse the size of a continent."


 


bus said:


> could this mean india is another aldridge lurve child then?



Urban is google's 5th hit for Mandy b. Fwiw.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been listening for bloody years and I know not this 'Mandy' of which you speak  I thought Jennifer might have been the author, she was behaving a bit oddly at the meeting ie not quite furious enough., but that wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 26, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> I have been listening for bloody years and I know not this 'Mandy' of which you speak  I thought Jennifer might have been the author, she was behaving a bit oddly at the meeting ie not quite furious enough., but that wouldn't make sense at all.


 
I think it's Selina  

Anyone want to place bets on who is going to have a breakdown first - Lizzie or Deeeeh-vid?


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2011)

aha, so the author is a 'good friend' of Mandy.  Gotta be her herself then


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2011)

Mandy Beesborough was always a silent character but very much in evidence at one point. She has a truly ghastly daughter who has been heard. I wonder if India Beesborough is Brian's love-child?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2011)

The fuck is Rhys doing on mainstream archers?

The fuck is the point of all this drama?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't spent 15 years listening to the archers because I like stuff happening, FFS. Damn you, Whitburn.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 30, 2011)

I was rather alarmed to hear that Linda Snell has been 25 years in Ambridge....I still regard her as a new comer, coming to take the place of irritaiting outsider that Mrs Antrobus used to fill.

I am getting very old


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, Jamie, saved by the love of a good woman. No coincidence that Natalie means hope.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2011)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I was rather alarmed to hear that Linda Snell has been 25 years in Ambridge....I still regard her as a new comer, coming to take the place of irritaiting outsider that Mrs Antrobus used to fill.
> 
> I am getting very old



Me too 



Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, Jamie, saved by the love of a good woman. No coincidence that Natalie means hope.



I didn't know that  I'm glad he's coming good. Anything that gives Kathy less airtime is a good thing


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont know - "anything" that gets the screeching Vickey - or even worse the cry of the lesser spotted Ruth "Daveeeeed" would really improve the quality of the porgramme !

Big time


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 4, 2011)

What's with all the sensible upstanding young people all of sudden   Bring back the days when young Ed had a 2 day crack addiction.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> What's with all the sensible upstanding young people all of sudden


IMHO it's a device to balance out several of the adults having apparently taken leave of their senses.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 4, 2011)

> Bring back the days when young Ed had a 2 day crack addiction.


  They go in for that a lot, don't they?  Brian had one week epilepsy, Jazza had brain damage just for a week or so, and Daniel had juvenile arthritis but amazingly he seems fine now.  I don't know who their GP is but he/she is shit hot.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2011)

susie12 said:


> They go in for that a lot, don't they?  Brian had one week epilepsy, Jazza had brain damage just for a week or so, and Daniel had juvenile arthritis but amazingly he seems fine now.  I don't know who their GP is but he/she is shit hot.


 
Have you heard Jazza's scottish accent?

If that isn't ongoing brian damage, I don't know what is.

btw, Mike's still blind.

And I think their doctor is Alastair.

It's amazing what a bit of ketamine'll do (QV: Scottish accents).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2011)

I just miss Jack reminiscing about Stirchley.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think I've ever known Lily and Freddie go to Brookfield before the whole bust up happened so this storyline is really getting on my tits

As is Clarrie and her sneaky undermining of Emma to the odious Nic


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 10, 2011)

Nic may be odious but don't forget  Emma's nasty manipulation of Will and Ed. She's minxy, she is.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 10, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> The fuck is Rhys doing on mainstream archers?


 
Maybe they thought they better get someone Welsh in after 60 glorious years or whatever it is.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> Nic may be odious but don't forget  Emma's nasty manipulation of Will and Ed. She's minxy, she is.


 
True and her attempted grilling of Alice was truly a  moment


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2011)

Was that Eccles I heard when Fallon was sweeping up?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2011)

He's fallon in the water?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2011)

Broke my heart listening to Jack tonight


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Broke my heart listening to Jack tonight


 
It didn't me - I think it's so much harder for the people 'left behind' like Peggy. I went to visit my nan on Saturday who turned 101 last month and moved into a home in May. She seemed really well - she's put on a kilo in weight and is being really well cared for. She loves having visitors and is pretty happy really. Jack seems pretty okay really, it's Peggy I feel for. It must be so hard to have your husband 'there' physically but not be there mentally.


----------



## miss.w (Jul 19, 2011)

Mike is blind?!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2011)

miss.w said:


> Mike is blind?!



He's blind in one eye. But he still does a milk round


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2011)

@TP It made me sad not because either Jack or Peggy are unhappy but it's such a stark contrast to how Jack (and Peggy) used to be.

Made me wonder whether it'll be Mrs Chap looking after me at 92 or me looking after her....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, Mike Tucker had an accident on that bastard Cameron Fraser's estate.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2011)

a_chap said:


> @TP It made me sad not because either Jack or Peggy are unhappy but it's such a stark contrast to how Jack (and Peggy) used to be.
> 
> Made me wonder whether it'll be Mrs Chap looking after me at 92 or me looking after her....


 
Well I suppose it's that or hoping you both die earlier. Nah - dementia is a bitch but it gets better for the person once they have truly lost it. It is a sad way to end life though I agree. Although I've never known anyone do it in a 'good' way and it seems a lot more gentle than some of the other ways I've lost people. 

/depressing


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2011)

Agreed - "depressing".


----------



## miss.w (Jul 24, 2011)

trashpony said:


> He's blind in one eye. But he still does a milk round



I didn't believe it



Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, Mike Tucker had an accident on that bastard Cameron Fraser's estate.


 
Thanks Mrs M, but who is Cameron Fraser?


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2011)

blimey, it's 20 years since Cameron Fraser was in it!  How times fly....


He ws a cad who knocked up Lizzie, and dumped her at a motorway service station


----------



## miss.w (Jul 24, 2011)

Ahh, he was a bit before my Archers listening then! 

He sounds like a nice one.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 31, 2011)

The fuck?

That isn't Gill?!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 31, 2011)

Or maybe it was  Listening with one earphone in  And I can't find any sources saying it isn't


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 1, 2011)

I _was_ going to have yoghurt for breakfast, but opted for toast instead.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I _was_ going to have yoghurt for breakfast, but opted for toast instead.


 


Tom is being a shrill little twat, isn't he.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2011)

So would you fire Clarrie if it were you? I think I would resign if I were her and make a statement to the press


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> So would you fire Clarrie if it were you? I think I would resign if I were her and make a statement to the press


She feels bad.

I think Bridge Farm needs to review its training regime.  It's all very well blaming Clarrie, but was she properly trained?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 1, 2011)

Which way will it go do you think? Will the Archers champion workers' rights to fair disciplinary procedures, or is it acting as a vehicle to promote coalition policies making it easier for businesses to dismiss employees arbitrarily? Have the commies at the beeb been nobbled?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> She feels bad.
> 
> I think Bridge Farm needs to review its training regime.  It's all very well blaming Clarrie, but was she properly trained?


 
Well she said that she knew it was 48 hours to the man from Env Health and told him that she hadn't been ill since Friday but then Eddie reminded her she'd been ill again on Saturday


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Which way will it go do you think? Will the Archers champion workers' rights to fair disciplinary procedures, or is it acting as a vehicle to promote coalition policies making it easier for businesses to dismiss employees arbitrarily? Have the commies at the beeb been nobbled?


 
You realise that the subtext of this is that the working class, even the ones who think they're clean, basically grubble around in their own faeces, wallowing in disease, and spoiling it all for the small-scale muesli-knitting organic bourgeois farm yoghurt producers of the world, thereby imperilling their children and bringing disease and pestilence upon us all.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You realise that the subtext of this is that the working class, even the ones who think they're clean, basically grubble around in their own faeces, wallowing in disease, and spoiling it all for the small-scale muesli-knitting organic bourgeois farm yoghurt producers of the world, thereby imperilling their children and bringing disease and pestilence upon us all.


 
Ah yes but where did she catch e.coli from? It'll be from some of Brian's venison, mark my words


----------



## a_chap (Aug 1, 2011)

If Tom spills the beans I think Clarrie will top herself. Which would be a shame. Actually a bit more than a shame. Quite a lot more than a shame.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2011)

It's crossed my mind she'll top herself which keeps making me think of the original actress who played Clarrie who killed herself because of terrible post-natal depression


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually I'm wrong. Heather Bell was the original Clarrie. It was Fiona Mathieson who killed herself


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> So would you fire Clarrie if it were you? I think I would resign if I were her and make a statement to the press


 
I think if I was Pat, I would issue a press statement stating the facts and saying that the company stands by the employee and will continue to employ her. Obviously I have no idea what that does to the legal-liability situation, though.

Edit: Oh and I'd tell pompous Tom to get off his high horse and fuck off, and telll Brenda that she should have moved to The Big Citeh when she had the chance, and she should fuck off pronto and develop the career she's perfectly capable of, instead of hanging round in Ambridge waiting for the sausage man to wed her.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2011)

Who is Gill? There's Jill, but it's not her business. Do you mean Pat?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup, sorry  I was following Mrs Q's spelling of Jill, AND I got my person wrong  (post edited now)

Edit: Ok so what's with Lilian's cryptic comment? Who is this person ringing a bell??????????


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I think if I was Pat, I would issue a press statement stating the facts and saying that the company stands by the employee and will continue to employ her. Obviously I have no idea what that does to the legal-liability situation, though.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I'd tell pompous Tom to get off his high horse and fuck off, and telll Brenda that she should have moved to The Big Citeh when she had the chance, and she should fuck off pronto and develop the career she's perfectly capable of, instead of hanging round in Ambridge waiting for the sausage man to wed her.


 
Tom, Helen and Brenda should all fuck off. How did such lentil-weavery parents manage to raise such rapacious children? I'd have disowned them years ago


----------



## a_chap (Aug 1, 2011)

TP that's what lentils do to childrn.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 2, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Tom, Helen and Brenda should all fuck off.



yep


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

Love Matt's nickname for Leonie and James 
Miss Piggy & Kermit!


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 31, 2011)

I liked his  "Where's David Archer when you need him" comment re the badgers


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 31, 2011)

On a non-Archers note, every R4 listener should make sure they listen to the newly recreated Paul Temple mystery
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013fj19

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> On a non-Archers note, every R4 listener should make sure they listen to the newly recreated Paul Temple mystery
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013fj19
> 
> Absolutely brilliant



Timeless scripting, by Timothy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

Now Clarrie's got a card up in the shop, do you think she'll be the answer to Peggy's domestic difficulties?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm having crayfish salad for tea, while I still can...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just had an email from the Food Standards Agency alerting me to this...




			
				FSA blog said:
			
		

> *
> *
> *Friday, 02 September 2011*
> *Category : Science, safety and health*
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2011)

It's true, there _is_ "a lot of misunderstanding around the terms ‘sell by’, ‘use by’ and ‘best before’".  My missus, despite knowing me for nearly two decades, will still say to me that something is out of date and I probably want it thrown out, despite it merely being past its _sell by_ or _best before_.  It's the _use by_ I'm cautious of, and have said so about 500 000 003 times.  She's intelligent and articulate, and still doesn't get the distinctions.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2011)

I should say, I'm not having a go at Mrs La Rouge; quite the opposite, I'm saying the terms are far too confusing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 2, 2011)

Now I'm not saying my missus is thick or anything. But _for fuck's sake_.


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2011)

more tales of the Archers influience over real life....

"Carolyn Dolan, who lives nearby, had the library idea after being inspired by a fictional phone box conversion on BBC Radio 4 drama, The Archers."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-14761497


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Now I'm not saying my missus is thick or anything. But _for fuck's sake_.


  I'm _not_.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had massive rows heated discussions with my sister over the fact that my eggs are not actually going to kill her fucking precious son because they are a day after their BB date. She has an upper class degree so is presumably not thick. Allegedly


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2011)

I reckon by next Christmas Miss Piggy & Kermit's 'A Year In Ambridge' will be a BBC publication.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon by next Christmas Miss Piggy & Kermit's 'A Year In Ambridge' will be a BBC publication.


Yep, I expect you're right (if cynical  )

God I am sick to death of Will'n'Nic - he presumably is going to propose to her and/or she's going to say that yes, she really does want a baby but fucking get on with it


----------



## susie12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Agree about W&N - and what has happened to his accent, it is truly bizarre. They are both tediously dull and get far too much time.  And the crayfish saga - yawn - I was reading today somewhere on the net that we should all be eating more crayfish so get with the programme Willyum.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 5, 2011)

We need moreon the economics of the Grundy meltdown - and less on the Will kid "day out" obsession I reckon.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 8, 2011)

For a couple of reasons I've missed most of the last month's Archers and will prolly miss the next ten days or so also. I spent a few days wandering around Paris with a Long Wave radio trying my damndest trying to get a listenable signal. Anyway... What's happening with the brand formerly-known-as Bridge Farm? Have Pat'n'Tone been prosecuted yet? I'm assuming they will be prosecuted of course.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 12, 2011)

Has Debbie ALWAYS been evil, or is this a more recent development?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2011)

Debbie doing the "let's go mega Diary" requires quite a suspension of disbelief IMO. Superb timing from Tony tho 

The trailer for tonight's was "Tom gets medieval on yo ass" or similar. Should be entertaining.


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2011)

woah Tom!  Cuntier n cuntier by the day.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 12, 2011)

and this Nigel nostalgia....what a good horse man....yeah....I hope the kid grows up to sell Mr Whippy ice cream!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 14, 2011)

Clarrie. RIP.

Well, maybe. 7.08pm...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 14, 2011)

7:11pm ... and I'm now regretting my last post


----------



## a_chap (Sep 14, 2011)

7:14pm - Tearful with relief.

If only all missing people ended up that well.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually I'm wrong. Heather Bell was the original Clarrie. It was Fiona Mathieson who killed herself


 My husband insists that this is wrong and moreover that it was because the Archers producers wouldn't let her go to the funeral of the original Joe Grundy. I thought it was post-partum psychosis. Anyway I kept thinking that they couldn't possibly allow Clarrie to top herself because one of the actresses who played her did.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope to god that the BF storyline isn't going to go the way it looks like it is with the revolting Tom and Helen saving their parents through the power of Facebook and Twitter. Urrgghh.

That said I do think Tom is right about getting rid of the BF name and rebranding.

I liked the mention of cribbage in Sundays ep, best card game there is.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

is peggy dead then?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

grrr wishful thinking


----------



## a_chap (Sep 23, 2011)

Eh? What?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 25, 2011)

Keith Flett is having some fun with this Bridge Farm/Clarrie storyline:

http://kmflett.wordpress.com/2011/09/25/the-ambridge-socialist-34/


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 25, 2011)

Footballing pigs, jesus christ


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> Footballing pigs, jesus christ



i'm afraid i really like the footballing pigs


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 25, 2011)

It's the fact that it's going to save BF that annoys me. If it was to die on it's feet wiping that smug smirk of Tom's face then I'd be all for it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2011)

Just heard a trail...I think Clive Horobin's been released from prison...


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2011)

Form Clive Horobin's Twitter feed...

"I could murder a glass of Corton and some quail's eggs. My first action, upon release, will be to repair to Brooks's. And then to The Bull."


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 30, 2011)

It's the Bridge Farm leeks I tell you!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/sep/30/ecoli-outbreak-uk-250-ill

They need to test the agricultural story editor for spreading a fictional outbreak into the general population...no wonder they tried to cover it up


----------



## story (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my god, David bloody Archer is a pompous pious self-righteous prick.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

I noticed that some wag at my local had put "Bridge Farm sausage sandwich" on the menu board. Nobody else had noticed though, and they all just looked at me when I explained


----------



## susie12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes Al Quaeda has nothing on Clive Horobin.  The horror, the horror etc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2011)

My husband has just had to reach for the tissues at the end of the Wiwyerm and Nik in the car park scene.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My husband has just had to reach for the tissues at the end of the Wiwyerm and Nik in the car park scene.


Had he just been a little sick?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 21, 2011)

No, he was moved.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank christ (not Mr M - willyam and nic) it might be an end to the vom-inducing lovefest


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, he was moved.


I distinctly felt my dinner move about 4" upwards, tbf.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 21, 2011)

yuk! And is something brewing between Christine and Jim and his Enamelling Kit?


----------



## susie12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Not Jim. Ted.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 22, 2011)

susie12 said:


> yuk! And is something brewing between Christine and Jim and his Enamelling Kit?


Ted's enamelling. 

Jim's enamouring. 

Hth!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2011)

I  wonder whether Jim quotes Gaius Valerius Catullus when bonking?


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2011)

darn, I'd have expected Jim to have made some reference to Ricardo during the discussion of how to calculate value.  At least Mike was sound on rejecting the role of capital in the process.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone "de-smuggify" the useless Jennifer !

Another barn fire perhaps ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Can anyone "de-smuggify" the useless Jennifer !


It's in her genes. I've got one of the Archers cookbooks by Jennifer Aldridge and its pages ooze smugness and snobby side-swipes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2011)

Interestingly, "Tom Archer" is an anagram of "needs a punch in the face".

I don't think we're _meant_ to find him sympathetic though - that would be much worse.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Interestingly, "Tom Archer" is an anagram of "needs a punch in the face".<snip>


It can't be, but still a good summation of his character.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 30, 2011)

I tell you something I do find annoying about Archers scripts is how often most of the characters, when being told something, say "Oh?"
They never say "Really?" or anything else that people in the real world say.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

....has anyone sussed that Clive ripped off his old Ma's jewellery yet?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 2, 2011)

The pigs have 'gorn viral'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2011)

Gone viral with people surfing the world wide web! Or possibly the information superhighway!


----------



## susie12 (Nov 3, 2011)

All their references to the net are just bizarre, like they've only just noticed it.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2011)

lies!  "tom archer piggy football" turns up nothing on youtube


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2011)

Why doesn't Nic have any friends she can ask to be her bridesmaid? I don't think I've ever even heard her speak to Helen


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 6, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's in her genes. I've got one of the Archers cookbooks by Jennifer Aldridge and its pages ooze smugness and snobby side-swipes.


Me too. Quite painful reading, tbh.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh I don't know, it's quite a delicious satire on the snobbery of Aga Saga types.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 6, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Why doesn't Nic have any friends she can ask to be her bridesmaid? I don't think I've ever even heard her speak to Helen


I quite like the developing storyline of 'like the daughter I never had'  with her and Clarrie.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that a Jan 1st wedding is a little, er, insensitive. It being the anniversary of Nigel's plunge from the roof...

Ok, just me then.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that a Jan 1st wedding is a little, er, insensitive. It being the anniversary of Nigel's plunge from the roof...
> 
> Ok, just me then.


Probably because he fell off on the 2nd, not the 1st.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably because he fell off on the 2nd, not the 1st.


Which is bloody insensitive of the scriptwriters, given that it's *my birthday*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2011)

...and my husband's.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

Your husband's Nigel Pargetter?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably because he fell off on the 2nd, not the 1st.



Hmm... so I lost 24 hours somewhere. Shows the size of my hangover from last New Year's day.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Your husband's Nigel Pargetter?


Ahem. I've had my tagline a long time....who did Mrs Pugsley marry?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll give you another clue, a_chap.
First name


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

er... Birdhairy J Clueless Hoover.

Am I warm?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 13, 2011)

Lily Dougal-Vacuum?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

Robin Teeth Jade o'carpet sucker?

( J + d'oh. See what I did there? )

Admittedly "Teeth" is an uncommon middle name these days.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/the-archers/whos-who/characters/edgar-titcombe


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, so are you trying to say there was some sort of love triangle going on between you, hubby Nigel and Titcombe???

And they say The Archers isn't as racy as Corrie.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 14, 2011)

So is Kylie's sibling going to turn out to be John Archer's lurve child?  Or don't the dates make sense? <peers back into mists of time>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

susie12 said:


> So is Kylie's sibling going to turn out to be John Archer's lurve child? Or don't the dates make sense? <peers back into mists of time>


Nah, Kylie was already a toddler when her Mum, Sharon, had a fling with John when he was with Hayley, it was all going on during one of Lynda's extravaganza rehearsals. Hayley & John were split asunder, John in filthy mood had a row with Tony, which meant that John was driving the Fergie when in a thunderous mood and turned the Fergie over. The Fergie being a vintage tractor had no roll bar but that wasn't what killed him. It was the unwritten law of soaps about punishing sex outside marriage wot did for him.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 14, 2011)

No not Kylie the 13 yr old who answered the phone when Susan rang?  I remember John and Sharon getting all Thomas Hardy in the hay -


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

susie12 said:


> No not Kylie the 13 yr old who answered the phone when Susan rang? I remember John and Sharon getting all Thomas Hardy in the hay -


No, that's Kylie's stepdad's spawn. I think his name is Eamonn, or maybe Damon.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right. Yes she mentioned the stepdad.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

John died in early 1998.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Mind you, it's possible. We'll have to wait until Pat sees a photo of little bruv shown by Kylie next time she drifts into Ambridge. You only get internal monologues on Archers Extra [echoey voice] He's the spit of John! [/echoey voice] so we may never know for sure.....


----------



## susie12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Otherwise why did they bring Kylie back for just that one episode, it seems silly. Actually I just want Pat and Tony to have more problems <evil laugh>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

What I love about the Archers is how some storylines can just be a snippet of info dropped in every 12 years or so.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

I developed a minor crush on Pip, and then someone at work googled her and found that she looks about 12 and doesn't look like she should.  My dreams have been shattered, and I feel like a bit of a paedophile.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Pat is obviously wondering -


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Innit!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2011)

Ooh this hadn't crossed my mind but is all sounding more and more feasible:
- Emmer wondering about dodgy genes
- Kylie being really keen to meet PatnTony at the funeral
- Kylie being clever and sensible and nice
- Henry being the first grandchild of P&T when he is the son of devil-Helen and that's wrong

God, I really really hope she's John's daughter


----------



## Corax (Nov 15, 2011)

I have no idea who any of those people are.  I only know them by their voices and roles.

Dappy old lady that didn't wash her hands
Dodgy bloke who went to prison and is therefore a bad 'un, probably
Dodgy bloke's surprisingly upper crust wife
Farm dad looking to reinforce the family business
Farm son who disagrees with farm dad
Farm mum who just wants everyone to get along
Farm daughter
Annoying journo cow
Annoying journo cow's wet dickhead camera-toting boyfriend

And so on...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> I have no idea who any of those people are. I only know them by their voices and roles.
> 
> Dappy old lady that didn't wash her hands *Clarrie*
> Dodgy bloke who went to prison and is therefore a bad 'un, probably *Clive*
> ...



OMG - so Rich is John's son!!!! Probably ... Ooh I can't wait for the shit to hit the fan


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

I missed most of the Archers this week, but my other half listened to Archers Extra and says Matt set Clive up and has an incriminating video of him breaking in and nicking scrap and is using it to force Clive to never set foot in the area again......


----------



## susie12 (Nov 28, 2011)

How will Pat find out though? You can't just ring someone up and ask them that -


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2011)

susie12 said:


> How will Pat find out though? You can't just ring someone up and ask them that -


I don't know - it's interesting isn't it? Go to Leeds, follow Rich, ruffle his hair and pull a few out?


----------



## susie12 (Nov 28, 2011)

And maybe Eamonn thinks the boy is his but he isn't?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2011)

susie12 said:


> And maybe Eamonn thinks the boy is his but he isn't?


She must've been a couple of months pregnant by the time she moved to Leeds though - didn't John die about six weeks after their liaison? Maybe she fudged the dates


----------



## susie12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes. It would certainly up the drama!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Stick that up your bum, Pat and Tony


----------



## cillaB (Dec 8, 2011)

Now that is a looong story arc.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2011)

heh. i've always liked pat, but that put her in her place alright


----------



## susie12 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well really.  What did she expect?  'Yes! He is your long lost grandson, please come and spend Christmas with us and then you can adopt him.  We've never been keen on him, he really likes pigs for some reason'.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Are the scriptwriters making everyone want to poke Pat and Tony in the eyes or is it just me?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Are the scriptwriters making everyone want to poke Pat and Tony in the eyes or is it just me?


"Yes, he's your grandson."
"Why didn't you tell us?"
"Because you hate me and split us up and have been horrible to me the whole time."
"Well... we were under a lot of pressure..."

It makes a change from hating Tom.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2011)

I never disliked PatnTony before, but I'm starting to now.

On another note: Has Christine Barford always been this wet and wimpy? Or is it just cos Clive came back? Or is it a plot device so that she can get her man?

And another thing: I don't listen to Archer's Extra, so I'm clutching at straws a bit, but it seems to me that the younger generation (the Grundy boys and their womenfolk, Roy and Hayley etc) it seems to me that they have become better actors recently; they seem to inhabit their roles more effectively. Is this better scripting, or is it perhaps because they're doing extra Archers and so have more back story on which to draw?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 16, 2011)

and here's some medical news

http://www.bmj.com/content/343/bmj.d7518

(why won't it let me link to that in the old way? the buttons are blanked out...)

anyway, it's a reputable sort of website

"Morbidity and mortality in a Borsetshire village"


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a staggeringly dull piece of writing. 

When compared to something like "The case of the disappearing teaspoons: longitudinal cohort study of the displacement of teaspoons in an Australian research institute," it doesn't do wonders for the public face of Archers fans!

http://www.bmj.com/content/331/7531/1498.full


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 18, 2011)

Crikey. Pat / twat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 18, 2011)

Jesus! Lizzie survivor guilt! How many presents?!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2011)

Pat is behaving like an utter loon and her rewriting of history where John is some blameless victim and Sharon a marauding witch is really unpleasant.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 18, 2011)

i think tbh they're rehashing the john/sharon thing to fill in people who don't have the back story. to make the whole "rich" thing less one-sided.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 18, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i think tbh they're rehashing the john/sharon thing to fill in people who don't have the back story. to make the whole "rich" thing less one-sided.


As a recent interloper, Artichoke is proper loving it.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i think tbh they're rehashing the john/sharon thing to fill in people who don't have the back story. to make the whole "rich" thing less one-sided.


Yes, I know that's why they're rehashing it so much but by god she comes across as entirely selfish and unhinged.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 18, 2011)

And the plan of meeting in Leeds next to the Golden Owl hmm is just barking.  Hopefully the Owl will impart some wisdom to proceedings but I doubt it - she won't be able to contain herself.  But surely a reasonable person would just tell the lad that his biological grandparents would like to meet him and ask him?  The convoluted life of soap characters -


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 18, 2011)

Pat explosion in the offing. KA-PAT-BOOM.


----------



## janeb (Dec 18, 2011)

The Madness of Pat Archer


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 18, 2011)

She handled that rather dully, I thought.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2011)

am i the only one expecting a nigel-rerun every time anyone goes up a ladder atm?


----------



## susie12 (Dec 19, 2011)

No! I am too! And Peggy keeps tripping over her cats - all those accidents just waiting to happen, I mean Jim is about 80, he shouldn't be up ladders


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> am i the only one expecting a nigel-rerun every time anyone goes up a ladder atm?


Or like in Crossroads when Benny went up a ladder to hang summat up (Christmas Dec'rations for Miss Diane?) and never came down nor was ever seen again


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

Freddie giving his pony too much hay? Old cassette tape it sounded like to me....that pony won't survive long.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Freddie giving his pony too much hay? Old cassette tape it sounded like to me....that pony won't survive long.


yup, remember what happened to Comet the pony many moons ago


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

I do indeed...
http://www.laminitis.org/laminitis.html
All that walking about on old recording tape...can ruin their feet


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2011)

any volunteers for a tom'n'helen arse-kicking tag team?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 27, 2011)

Missed the Archers over Christmas. Catching up. Have to say some fine scriptwriting vis a vis dead Tom's baby's grandparent's woe.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

tom > smack

ffs


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 28, 2011)

innit


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunday. Omnibus. Caught up with the episodes I missed over Christmas. Laughed out loud at Tracey with Brian & Jennifer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Sunday. Omnibus. Caught up with the episodes I missed over Christmas. Laughed out loud at Tracey with Brian & Jennifer.


Likewise!

She reminds Artichoke of my borderline aunt, so she found it kinda horrifying instead.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 2, 2012)

Photos of will & nic: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/2012/01/will_and_nic_-_going_away_pict.html

That blatantly isn't them. 

Will has a thatch of tawny hair, for starters.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2012)

he looks like a corpse


----------



## xenon (Jan 2, 2012)

Will and Nick make me want to sick up. They're both so fucking dreary and drippy. Nick's every utterance sounds false. For ages I thought she's up to something. 

Not that I listen to the Archers obv. I just don't turn the radio off at the right time.


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 2, 2012)

> Where were these terrible snaps taken? I didn't think Grey Gables had a navy balsa wood fence...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks absolutely fuck all like the Will that's in my head. Er.... if you see what I mean.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Christ bob you're right, he looks like The Demon Bridegroom!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> He looks absolutely fuck all like the Will that's in my head. Er.... if you see what I mean.


I have the same problem with Lynda Snell. In my head she looks like Nana Mouskouri


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2012)

Goodness me. I can see what you mean.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 3, 2012)

For 2012 I predict that Clarrie will make her fortune making fancy cakes. Spiteful rumours about her being infected with contagion will surface now and again to keep the tension going. She will probably employ Tracey.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 29, 2012)

Susan and Neil getting smoochy at the thought of sharing a chilli con carne on Tuesday


----------



## trashpony (Jan 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Susan and Neil getting smoochy at the thought of sharing a chilli con carne on Tuesday


As I was listening to that, I was thinking 'OMG, I must post about this on the Archers' thread' 

That whole conversation reminded me of Victoria Woods' 'Let's Do It' song


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh god, they're in public service broadcasting mode again - internet democracy in rural communities. "Let's set up an online petition! I've never done it before but it can't be that hard!" "Goodness, why don't I put this on the Web Site? That will help everybody weigh the evidence and make up their own minds!"


----------



## trashpony (Feb 6, 2012)

It's absurd isn't it? Anyone over the age of 20 in the Archers has no idea of how to use the internet 

And fuck me, the woman who plays Christine Barford is appalling. I always knew she was a bit wooden but when she has majorly dramatic roles, it's not so apparent. When she's doing 'at home' scenes with Jim, I can almost see her finger running along the dialogue. I can suddenly see why she's always had a bit part


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

I was looking for the petition against the BL Dairy to sign it.  Anyone got a link?


----------



## belboid (Feb 7, 2012)

I can only find the one in favour.  It doesnt seem very popular so far

http://www.change.org/petitions/borchester-council-support-the-plans-for-the-new-borcherster-dairy#


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

ffs, can't someone just run a tractor over Tom?


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2012)

Is there something wrong with Gary Horrobin or is he just a Sad Man?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 28, 2012)

Where now for Ambridge Organics?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 29, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Where now for Ambridge Organics?


Not so psychic Greebo predicts Tom going oveboard on a massive guilt trip.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 29, 2012)

about fucking time too. can we all join in kicking him when he's down?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 29, 2012)

Tom broke Tony 

He's always been a cunt. I'm not entirely sure that this will result in a wholesale personality change - he is the king of blaming everyone else for everything


----------



## belboid (Feb 29, 2012)

I look forward to Pat crying 'why did the wrong son have to die?'  Tom then wanders off to Leeds to find his nephew, only to do a Damon Grant


----------



## a_chap (Feb 29, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I'm not entirely sure that this will result in a wholesale personality change - he is the king of blaming everyone else for everything


 
Are you talking about Tom or Tony there?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 29, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Are you talking about Tom or Tony there?


Tom


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2012)

Just caught up with tonight's episode...I hope the "Free the Ambridge Cows! Cows need grass!" demo has solid support. I love it when Brian's Empire Building get all snagged up.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2012)

My husband says he hopes it puts paid to the Anabolic Digester


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2012)

I knew what he meant, although he looks a bit like an anabolic digester, I could probably market him to Borchester Land. He produces copious quantities of methane as it happens...he could be connected him up to the National Grid, or Adam's polytunnels, anyway.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just caught up with tonight's episode...I hope the "Free the Ambridge Cows! Cows need grass!" demo has solid support. I love it when Brian's Empire Building get all snagged up.


why did they need to get permission from 'the council' tho?  no demo i've ever organised has done


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 11, 2012)

"It would be like me giving up... Oh, I don't know... the crossword. You know me, Alan, I lead such a simple life." (Jim)

WHAT?

Is this Jim, Alastair's father, who bought Daniel the air rifle and HIMSELF A VINTAGE SPORTS CAR WHICH LOOKED LIKE IT WOULD NEED UNENDING MAINTENANCE AND WORK?

Or am I confusing Jim with someone else?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2012)

I've managed to miss every Archers' episode this week. Hope I'm not missing anything epic...


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 15, 2012)

2nd hospitalisation in as many weeks.

Bleh. Archers does Hollyoaks.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2012)

Apart from Tony, who else was it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 16, 2012)

Eddy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 16, 2012)

I see Brian is buying him off before Eddy realises that if a boss instructs you to do summat and you get injured doing it, HSE just might get involved.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2012)

the scriptwriters have really got it in for emmur haven't they. ffs


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 18, 2012)

Apologies if that's been done before.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> 2nd hospitalisation in as many weeks.
> 
> Bleh. Archers does Hollyoaks.


Now if they did Emmerdale, and had a plane crash, that would be something.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2012)

*writes therapeutic list of casualties*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Now if they did Emmerdale, and had a plane crash, that would be something.


It's been done. I'll go and check the date.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)

Done three times in fact.


> 1952 August
> Hay was good at Brookfield, and the winter wheat in Five Acre Field was looking fine when a jet plane crashed on it
> 
> 1967 May
> ...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2012)

i want _archers_  in _flames_ godamnit


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i want _archers_  in _flames_ godamnit


Set fire to your radio next Sunday morning.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2012)

no chance  tis a decent windup


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2012)

I love Lynda in full flow.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2012)

....and she's great with teenagers. I like that subtlety of characterisation that develops over the decades.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 29, 2012)

Teenagers and llamas: equally prone to strange smells & spitting.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a bit of gossip I part time live in a village in Glos. where one of the writers lives,he's a bit of a recluse people who've lived there for forty years have only seen him a couple of times (his wife is more social).


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 1, 2012)

BBC commissioning editor says today on Radio 4 that they want to keep The Archers current and so are moving Ambridge wholesale to a 'gritty urban area'. 
Excellent, I get Lindy and her llamas for neighbours


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh! Of course. It's 1st April. I heard that, and thought "that's a slightly unusual / unexplained comedy bit " but now it makes sense!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 2, 2012)

Took me a while as well. I spent a minute too long trying to imagine what urban archers would be like


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2012)

Cooking Friday night's dinner isn't easy with tears streaming down your face.

Oh, Adam... Come on!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 27, 2012)

tbf i found the adam/ian stuff pretty moving too


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, frollocks. Missed it!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, it might make the omnibus vaguely interesting this week.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2012)

Poor Ian


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 28, 2012)

Nooooo, it's John and the Massey Ferguson all over again


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 28, 2012)

Or Brian and his multiple comas.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

Now I'm on the horns of a dilemma. Do I listen to the last couple of days now, or save it unil the gym tomorrow?  I think I'll go to bed with the tingle of anticipation. I was at university with Adam and I turned out to be gay too, so I always felt an affinity with him


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

That was a bit emotional. I got some strange looks at the gym. And outside the UK there is no way you can explain the archers


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 28, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Now I'm on the horns of a dilemma. Do I listen to the last couple of days now, or save it unil the gym tomorrow? I think I'll go to bed with the tingle of anticipation. I was at university with Adam and I turned out to be gay too, so I always felt an affinity with him


 The real Adam was my English teacher at school *claim to fame*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

Why don't Alice & Chris just lock the door?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 29, 2012)

Jennifer has a key. They should just tell her if she doesn't,t want to walk in on them fucking maybe she should ring first


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2012)

I liked the sequence ...

Jennifer: "But why are you doing a brain scan?"
Nurse: "Because his brain may be mashed to a pulp inside his head"
Jennifer: "Oh Brian, they're going to have to amputate"
Brian: "Calm down Jenny, it may not be necessary".


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 29, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> The real Adam was my English teacher at school *claim to fame*


"the real life Adam", you mean a real person on who the character is based, like Usher is based on the lady who once ran the commission for racial equality, I seem to recall; or the actor who plays the part of Adam?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 29, 2012)

I wasn't expecting this at all. I like the fact that after 20 odd years of listening, The Archers can still catch me by surprise. I hope he recovers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> Jennifer has a key. They should just tell her if she doesn't,t want to walk in on them fucking maybe she should ring first


I think the only thing that will sort it is the day she walks in and finds them shagging against the washing machine. I look forward to that episode for the comedy value.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 30, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> "the real life Adam", you mean a real person on who the character is based, like Usher is based on the lady who once ran the commission for racial equality, I seem to recall; or the actor who plays the part of Adam?


 I mean the actor. Then years later when I was a theatrical agent he was one of my clients. All a bit spooky. I kept wanting to call him either 'Mr Wincott' or 'Adam'.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 30, 2012)

I was away most of last week and when I tuned in at lunchtime I had no idea what was going on. Adam in a coma and Usher knowing something about Amy's bloke but not saying anything. What have I missed


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't worry about it I've missed decades and after two or three episodes it makes sense.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 30, 2012)

following that case in the news, I just had a horrible thought.....what if Adam wakes up straight?!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 30, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I was away most of last week and when I tuned in at lunchtime I had no idea what was going on. Adam in a coma and Usher knowing something about Amy's bloke but not saying anything. What have I missed


Adam was attacked by a quadbike rustler. Amy's bloke is married but I have no idea why Usha isn't telling Alan


----------



## Shirl (Apr 30, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Adam was attacked by a quadbike rustler. Amy's bloke is married but I have no idea why Usha isn't telling Alan


Cheers trashy, I just listened to tonight's episode and with your help I now know what's going on, thanks


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2012)

I was really disappointed today that it wasn't a dead body that Scruff found


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was really disappointed today that it wasn't a dead body that Scruff found


It was me.  I've been lurking around Ambridge.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was really disappointed today that it wasn't a dead body that Scruff found


Probably a wild boar, it could have escaped from somewhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2012)




----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 8, 2012)

It was clearly a Dire Wolf giving scruff the heebie jeebies... Winter is Coming


----------



## maldwyn (May 8, 2012)

Rather alarmed to hear about that kid using Vaseline on those slugs - too much information on a Sunday morning.


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

fuck off amy  and alan


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2012)

Innit?


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2012)

Angry Alan's quite fun to listen to.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 13, 2012)

I'm getting a bit frustrated with Archers accents ATM. 

Bring on someone who's thick and / or for lulz, and guaranteed they're from Gloucester / Bristol / Dorset / Wales.

The one with Sharon's visitor was almost unlistenable.


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 14, 2012)

I liked Adam and Ian sniggering at Brian's discomfort when he discovered them in the hot tub


----------



## trashpony (May 14, 2012)

If I were Usha, I'd move out. Alan is behaving in a ridiculous way. And Amy feels 'violated'. Oh do fuck off, there's a dear


----------



## mrs quoad (May 14, 2012)

trashpony said:


> If I were Usha, I'd move out. Alan is behaving in a ridiculous way. And Amy feels 'violated'. Oh do fuck off, there's a dear


Yeah. I caught a bit whilst cooking lunch. And was basically thinking 'wtf? If that were me - or anyone sensible - I'd call him out on acting like a total dick.'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 15, 2012)

I think Amy was a virgin before the caddish Carl chanced upon her, twirling his villain's moustache.


----------



## trashpony (May 15, 2012)

Oh dear, that does make it worse. I wish she and Alan (and particularly him) would cut Usha a bit of slack for her utter lack of knowledge about how to deal with children and in particular Teenage Girls. She doesn't have a clue and Alan is really pissing me off in the way that he's rejecting her for simply not knowing what to do. Although I was screaming 'fgs just tell one of them!' at the radio all the other week and I don't think it's very realistic that she didn't speak to either one of them about meeting his wife.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Probably a wild boar, it could have escaped from somewhere.


Yup. Ed's had his pasture grubbed up and suspected that one of Tom's pigs had escaped. Which was not the case.


----------



## maldwyn (May 16, 2012)

I'd never felt sympathy for Usha til now - I'd have packed my bags and gone on holiday.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 16, 2012)

Amy is becoming a first-rate dildo-headed fuckspanner.


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2012)

at least everyone always knew Amy was astoundingly childish and naive, Alan is meant to be a sensible adult


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2012)

"dildo-headed fuckspanner"

Ok, so if that was her name on Facebook maybe that's how she picked up Mr married-goody-two-shoes.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 17, 2012)

belboid said:


> at least everyone always knew Amy was astoundingly childish and naive, Alan is meant to be a sensible adult


I hadn't realised she was that bad. 

It's like all the worst bits of Pip n Jude.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 17, 2012)

how will this affect Lynda Snell and will there be a Topical Insert?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-18101263


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 24, 2012)

Just listened to Mon-Wed in the gym.
What is happening? There is way too much drama going on nowadays, assaults and witness knobbling, (recon there's a Horrobin involved one way or another), heart attacks,  etc....and the SEX. Of course that was invented by Sid Perks some time after the 1960s, but now way have more baby making to listen to. Even Ruth and David tried to get fresh last week. 

I want a return to the nice, staid, oldendays when it wasn't so fast paced and there was more work for the agricultural story editor.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I want a return to the nice, staid, oldendays when it wasn't so fast paced.


Plane crashes, Grace Archer, Jenny Archer bonking the red-haired cowman (wonder if he'll ever come back and meet Adam?) and getting up the duff, Nelson Gabriel and armed robberies.....


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 24, 2012)

Yes, but not all at the same time, the drama was spread over 40 years!

Oh, and the other thing...."we have a relief milker, I hope we can afford him....I'm going to take the spoilt little brats to a "soft play centre" in Felpersham" WTF We never had soft play centers, we played on the streets, made you hard that did


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> We never had soft play centers,


I did. It was called jumping on Mum & Dad's bed.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2012)

I listened to this last night, and was quite surprised that it basically consisted of the following: a Welshman being startled by a peacock, a woman avoiding a charity shop, and cricket. Genius!


----------



## mrs quoad (May 25, 2012)

O LOOK AT ME NOTHIN HAPPNIN HERE BOSS JUST A NEWSPAPER ON MAH TRACTOR AND THE FUSES SHOT OUT BY SOME RANDOM KIDS LA LA LA LA LA NOOOO RUTH NOTHING TO SEE HERE LA LA LA LA LA. I'LL JUST NOT TELL THE POLICE BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT WE DO ON THIS FARM.

David = Usha.

Archers is never that strong on character motivation.


----------



## susie12 (May 26, 2012)

And David's always been a bit dim imo.  Amy on the other hand, what can one say?  She knew a guy for about a month who turned out to be married and guess what?  It's everybody else's fault!  Can't bear the earnest soppy conversations with her and her dad, they both need a sharp stick up an orifice.


----------



## davesgcr (May 26, 2012)

Definately need to bin this tedious Alan /Amy .....c@@P


----------



## trashpony (May 27, 2012)

I want Alan to turn round to her and tell her to stop behaving like a fucking five year old.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

I think Amy is projecting all her hurt about (my guess) losing her virginity to Mr Wrong onto the nearest person she can kick out at. Alan, well, for all the insight he has with his flock, he just doesn't really get it within his own family and just blunders about well-meaningly but ineffectually.


----------



## trashpony (May 27, 2012)

I know all of that but it is PISSING ME OFF 

I want to know (more importantly) if it was indeed Deh-vid that Alan saw down the end of the field with the water troughs or if was the evil quadbike thieves who have now poisoned Brookfield's cattle 

Or am I being Dramarama?


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

i hope they take out the lot of them with the air rifle


----------



## trashpony (May 27, 2012)

I don't know why but I just had a look at the character bios on the Archers website. Everyone has a column for 'family' in which their wife/husband is listed first, except for Adam, where Iain comes after Brian/Jenny darling etc. I am going to write and complain. That really fucks me off


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 28, 2012)

Usha! You go girl!


----------



## susie12 (May 28, 2012)

Too right, about time!  I used to quite like Amy but she has been so ghastly recently, really gone off her.  She only knew the guy for a few weeks ffs!


----------



## maldwyn (May 28, 2012)

Adam a redhead, who knew?

And that Vivaldi cafe he and Iain were in would've done my head in.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 28, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Adam a redhead, who knew?


Everyone of a certain age. It was a major storyline because Jennifer was an  Unmarried Mother  who would not divulge the name of the father. There was however a flame-haired cowman who had buggered off sharpish, like.....


----------



## a_chap (May 28, 2012)

I didn't know Usha was physically capable of raising her voice. "BECAUSE I'M HIS WIFE" proved otherwise


----------



## mrs quoad (May 28, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I don't know why but I just had a look at the character bios on the Archers website. Everyone has a column for 'family' in which their wife/husband is listed first, except for Adam, where Iain comes after Brian/Jenny darling etc. I am going to write and complain. That really fucks me off






			
				Jennifer Aldridge said:
			
		

> *Immediate family ties*
> 
> 
> Adam Macy (Son)
> ...


 
(((((Brian)))))




			
				Roy Tucker said:
			
		

> *Immediate family ties*
> 
> 
> Mike Tucker (Father)
> ...


(((((Hayley)))))

tbf, I'm not sure this is an out-and-out homophobic thing  Those're two of the first 3 I've looked at. The other one was Kate, who's current partner is listed 2nd (after Phoebe).

e2a:



			
				Will said:
			
		

> *Immediate family ties*
> 
> 
> Ed Grundy (Brother)
> ...




OK, I've now gone into Clarry and Susan's profiles. And they both have their partners listed first.

But, erm...

is that email sent yet?


----------



## a_chap (May 28, 2012)

You know it's funny but you build up a level of abiding and personal respect for someone and then they go and say something deeply inappropriate like "(((((Brian))))" and all your respect evaporates...


----------



## mrs quoad (May 28, 2012)

a_chap said:


> You know it's funny but you build up a level of abiding and personal respect for someone and then they go and say something deeply inappropriate like "(((((Brian))))" and all your respect evaporates...


Luddite! Inadvertent oppressor of well-treated working cow collectives! Suppressor of minimum wage job opportunities!


----------



## trashpony (May 29, 2012)

No - I was going to research it further but now I don't have to 

Oh well, less homophobia than entirely random. Bloody sloppy if you ask me


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

yay usha


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

what is the _point_ of christine exactly?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

She'll turn out to have a hidden past, mark my words.


----------



## susie12 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pip drives me mad "Oh no security cameras?  Why oh why" etc - her and Alice have obviously been to the same Whine Your Way Through the Day speech coach - and why does every event in Ambridge hinge around sodding cake and the incredible complexity of putting it together. You'd think they were trying to split the atom the way they carry on.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

alice's voice gets on my nerves soooo much


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

oh and mark my words: the boar camera in the woods will be crucial in the denouement of the intimidation storyline


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Everyone of a certain age. It was a major storyline because Jennifer was an  Unmarried Mother  who would not divulge the name of the father. There was however a flame-haired cowman who had buggered off sharpish, like.....


 

James Hewit?. Oh that wasn't the archers was it


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2012)

Horrobins. 

Keith was the giveaway. 

Alongside the Birmingham mystery caller. 

It's about time Clive was banged up again too, ay.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

ah  well spotted mrs q


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2012)

Bloody Amy!    She can fuck right off with her blaming Usha business.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't wish to seem less-than-festive on this auspicious occasion, but... that was possibly the worst Archers episode I've ever heard.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I don't wish to seem less-than-festive on this auspicious occasion, but... that was possibly the worst Archers episode I've ever heard.


I take it you're relatively new to this Archers lark....there've been some stinkers.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, it's true I'm an Archers newbie. A listener for barely twenty years now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Pah! Mere stripling!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

hah i must have _at least_ 10 years on you a_chap


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Shula's teenage vegetarian phase was a pretty stodgy storyline. Aunt Laura was very boring, except for when she lay all alone dying in a ditch.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

i've never even heard of aunt laura


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

@wayward bob & @Mrs Magpie I have a significant birthday this month, I'm sure you're not (_that_ much) older than me!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i've never even heard of aunt laura


An antipodean Archers-in-law. She was meant to be comic value, but it never really worked. Oh the moment she died (she'd been hoicked from the ditch but you could see she was a goner) had a certain comic value...it was Herman Melville that did for her in the end.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> @wayward bob & @Mrs Magpie I have a significant birthday this month, I'm sure you're not (_that_ much) older than me!


Unless your significant birthday is 60, yes I am.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

....in fact I think my eldest daughter is older than wayward bob....


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

genetic affliction here: wall to wall r4 as a kid


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

I only started listening to Radio 4 in 1967. Before that I listened to the Home Service.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

my mum remembers grace and the fire and all of it


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Unless your significant birthday is 60, yes I am.


 
Actually I realised I got my mental arithmetic wrong. I don't have a "significant" birthday this month; my age will end in a 9.

As for Mrs Magpie being 70+ ..... _really_??? I had no idea.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

i teased my mum mercilessly when she turned 69


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Actually I realised I got my mental arithmetic wrong. I don't have a "significant" birthday this month; my age will end in a 9.
> 
> As for Mrs Magpie being 70+ ..... _really_??? I had no idea.


 
If you read her post properly, you will see that she is under 60.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> If you read her post properly, you will see that she is under 60.


Yes, but a_chap can't remember how old he is, so that's hardly a surprise!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, but a_chap can't remember how old he is, so that's hardly a surprise!


 
I very do not want to remember how old I actually am. I'm much happier living with my fantasy age.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

@Mrs Magpie: Irrelevant post - I rescued three magpies from a Larsen trap yesterday.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 5, 2012)

so, Dirty Den to take over The Bull?

this is rather alarming...."darker and bigger"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 5, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so, Dirty Den to take over The Bull?
> 
> this is rather alarming...."darker and bigger"


NOOOOOO!


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 5, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> my mum remembers grace and the fire and all of it


 
So do I. I also remember when BBC 3 was two different channels; The Third Programme and Network Three.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 5, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so, Dirty Den to take over The Bull?
> 
> this is rather alarming...."darker and bigger"


 Damn. I thought that meant that Leslie Grantham was going to be the new landlord. Him and Matt would tear Ambridge apart.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 5, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so, Dirty Den to take over The Bull?
> 
> this is rather alarming...."darker and bigger"


The backlash begins...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jun/05/the-archers-rustic-idyll


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The backlash begins...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jun/05/the-archers-rustic-idyll


 
What the actual fuck?  This is awful. The last thing the Archers needs is more action, drama, 'stuff happening'. I've felt it's been *too* 'storyline'-dominated for a while now, going more in that direction is really offputting. What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> What the actual fuck?  This is awful. The last thing the Archers needs is more action, drama, 'stuff happening'. I've felt it's been *too* 'storyline'-dominated for a while now, going more in that direction is really offputting. What the hell are they thinking?


Quite.  I wouldn't mind but the scriptwriters don't even seem to ease in the big storylines - just jam them in for no good reason.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The backlash begins...


 
where do those people who comment on the Guardian stories come from? I guess I should save this for the Guardian down the pan thread


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 8, 2012)

Brenda's doing a pretty piss-poor of being... what... Hattie Barker? BAF lead co-ordinator.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the betting ne'er-do-wells have been picked up on Lynda's wildlife film? Sheep mutilators?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

The Beast With Two Backs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2012)

When's amy going to get kicked out for what she's doing to oosha?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The Beast With Two Backs


 
With animal ritual sacrifice thrown in for good measure.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 9, 2012)

Missed last night's, but the trailer was pushing it. 

Animal mutilation, ay? AND Keith's return / surprise reaction? Either purposefully or misleadingly, they're signalling HORROBIN in letters 9 miles wide.


----------



## J Scone (Jun 9, 2012)

I got sick of it after Jack May (Nelson Gabriel) left and David stopped dating Sophie. And they tried to make Brian nice and the Grundys less mental. It's all bloody Shula and Usha and issues and stuff. Not that I'm a misogynist, far from it. I just want to breed uppity middle class women out of existence.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 11, 2012)

I am fed up with this Tracy-esque bimbofluff yokelling.

"Oh, listen to me, with my ohsotwee confused Brummy / Gloucester accent. ARRRRRNt oi thick arrrrrrrr. Botter moi backkkkk with son tannnn loitoinnnnn moiiii ifffteeekaahhhh lovver'


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2012)

I am fed up with Amy's wholesale personality change 

I think someone swapped her character with Helen's


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I am fed up with Amy's wholesale personality change
> 
> I think someone swapped her character with Helen's


 
That'd pre-suppose Helen had a personality though, wouldn't it?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 12, 2012)

Alice: Amy's having it bad

Chris: Broken heart?

Alice: No. Shit scriptwriters...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Amy is being incredibly annoying.  Ffs Karl was a cheating twat who lied to you.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 12, 2012)

I think they're going for the compounded hypocrisy of her having a go at Usha for not telling her he's married, and then taking no notice of him being married anyway. 

Usha will be able to dine out on that one for years.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 13, 2012)

I want her to stab him to death and then Usher will defend her but not get her off so she goes to prison and away from the Archers and the vicar dumps Usher who then gets off with someone worthy of her.

I got into this train of thought because I have a vague memory of her telling Brenda that her mother killed someone when she was young. Did I dream that?


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2012)

I think you did, a bit.  Her mom was sentenced for a violent crime as a teenager, but not murder, I dont think


----------



## trashpony (Jun 13, 2012)

I am sick to death of fucking Amy and her whinging whining self. FFS she went out with him for what - two months? Three?

I don't think anyone that mentally unstable is fit to be a midwife tbh


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I don't think anyone that mentally unstable is fit to be amid life tbh


corrected for you...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I am sick to death of fucking Amy and her whinging whining self. FFS she went out with him for what - two months? Three?
> 
> I don't think anyone that mentally unstable is fit to be a midwife tbh


It's just getting absurd now. I just don't have any handle on the thought processes that this character is supposed to be having. If she's meant to be going completely unhinged, there don't seem to be any other signs - am I supposed to believe that this is just one of those things that people do that will all be forgotten about when the story arc ends?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's just getting absurd now.


Exactly, unless there's going to be a deranged stalker storyline.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2012)

that'd be fun.  But in a weeks time she'll have worked out that 'oh my god, i've done exactly what Usha feared I might have!  I've been such a cow, I'll be all lovely now and we'll never mention it again.'


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2012)

_how old_ is she meant to be?  must be mid-twenties by now.  You'd have thought she was 14, tops


----------



## trashpony (Jun 14, 2012)

She's got to be at least 22 - it takes 3 years to get a degree in midwifery and she's been practising for around a year.

I don't think Usha was nearly tough enough on her - I'd have told her to stop being so pathetic and grow the fuck up


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 14, 2012)

belboid said:


> _how old_ is she meant to be?  must be mid-twenties by now.  You'd have thought she was 14, tops


But he took her innocence!!!!! 

Do you have any idea how violated that makes her feel?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 14, 2012)

Christ if all women reacted like this to a crap or liar of a first shag, we'd all be in therapy. I fell asleep during mine


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Christ if all women reacted like this to a crap or liar of a first shag, we'd all be in therapy. I fell asleep during mine


 
TBH I fell asleep during mine also


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2012)

Ooh, I bet it is David, I bet it is.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2012)

Well.

That was embarrassing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2012)

Archer's script for Sunday:

[moo]

[screams off]

[moo]

[screams on]

[mooooo]

_omnes: _[GEORGE]

_omnes: _[moo]

[Wilhelm scream]

[mooooo]

David: Yay. Everyone's alright.

_vaccae: _[moo]


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2012)

Having Artichoke in the car enlightened this, though.

'Bullocks' is a word she hadn't come across before. (Except in the context of Sandra Bullock.)

So we had a discussion about bullocks and bollocks, and scallops and scollops, instead of paying any heed to the screaming.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2012)

<having just heard yesterday's episode>

Is it a herd of bulls Deevid owns, or a herd of ravenous wildebeast?  From the screams I'd imagine the latter


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

moooOOOOOoo


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Archer's script for Sunday:
> 
> [moo]
> 
> ...


Heard it today.  Is this the work of the new person from Eastenders?


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup, tho it's only temporary. Vanessa is back in July (September transmission time)


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2012)

belboid said:


> Yup, tho it's only temporary. Vanessa is back in July (September transmission time)


It's a sad state of affairs when I'm longing for the return of the woman who SAVED HELEN AND KILLED NIGEL.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 19, 2012)

Oooooooo.

I reckon Amy is about to be perma-punctured 

Kpow! Whappppp! Blattttowie!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 19, 2012)

HELL YEAH.

E2a: oh no 

E2a2: HELL YEAH (mk2).


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2012)

How Alice is managing to keep a straight face, I've no idea


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 19, 2012)

Intriguing quote from Sunday's omnibus "Must make sure I lock up the pigs tonight I don't want any cross-breeding"


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Intriguing quote from Sunday's omnibus "Must make sure I lock up the pigs tonight I don't want any cross-breeding"


Not that intriguing, given that Neil revealed that the Beast of Ambridge is a large wild boar.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 19, 2012)

what sort of example is Jill setting to impressionable OAPs, suggesting caving to witness intimidation at the first stampede....and her the wife of a JP!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> what sort of example is Jill setting to impressionable OAPs, suggesting caving to witness intimidation at the first stampede....and her the wife of a JP!


...gran trumps wife of JP


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Oooooooo.
> 
> I reckon Amy is about to be perma-punctured
> 
> Kpow! Whappppp! Blattttowie!


 
I believe that the young people nowadays say "brraappppp", m'lud.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...gran trumps wife of JP


we could have done some anguished deliberation in the meantime though.
When is Ifty going to come out of the closet? He must be gay if he can resist the charms of Tracy, and he made one little comment challenging the gender assumptions of one of the boy's shags or potential shags, I wasn't paying close enough attendtion..


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 20, 2012)

Why aren't deevid and ruth going public, ffs? We've got to keep it quiet because...

"?"


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2012)

dont wanna scare the kids, innit?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> dont wanna scare the kids, innit?


We could have _the whole neighbourhood and every local person looking out for these violent scumbags, making them infinitely more wary of showing their face, and effectively blowing up their 'vengeance' campaign head-on by demonstrating how ineffective it is, and naming it for what it is._

But the kids might be a bit worried if we did that, so let's ensure that no-one knows anything about anything, even though it only impacts on David directly, and he's going through with it anyway.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Why aren't deevid and ruth going public, ffs? We've got to keep it quiet because...
> 
> "?"


I would think they could risk being sued if they went ahead with Farm Sunday, knowing that they were the target of a vendetta


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I would think they could risk being sued if they went ahead with Farm Sunday, knowing that they were the target of a vendetta


Though _now _- according to Deevid, in his account to Gill - they _can't _be sued, because the Farm Sunday catastrophe was not the result of negligence but, instead, the result of a vendetta! A vendetta, moreover, that they'd kept secret; thus ensuring that their visitors weren't informed, or aware of any potential risk; thus putting them (arguably knowingly) at greater risk of being sued!

I'd've thought.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Though _now _- according to Deevid, in his account to Gill - they _can't _be sued, because the Farm Sunday catastrophe was not the result of negligence but, instead, the result of a vendetta! A vendetta, moreover, that they'd kept secret; thus ensuring that their visitors weren't informed, or aware of any potential risk; thus putting them (arguably knowingly) at greater risk of being sued!
> 
> I'd've thought.


So would I. Although my knowledge of the law is a bit hazy when it comes to things like this


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

No because they did a considered risk assessment first, getting stewards to keep an eye out etc. They can't be responsible for criminal acts.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

The only issue I can see is not informing the insurers (because they'd have to have insurance for an event).


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No because they did a considered risk assessment first, getting stewards to keep an eye out etc. They can't be responsible for criminal acts.


If that's the case, then it addresses Trashy's point wrt Farm Sunday 

So it still comes back to the question of why they didn't / couldn't go public. Other than the kids' sensibilities. Which seems a very Odd excuse, given all of Deevid's justifications for continuing to go forward are about standing up and being counted, not being backed down by bullies, the importance and strength of members of a community standing up for and looking out for each other, blah blah.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No because they did a considered risk assessment first, getting stewards to keep an eye out etc. They can't be responsible for criminal acts.


Except that the police advised them to cancel and they didn't. I'm not sure that if someone had been killed by one of the bullocks, they would have been very happy if they'd known that the farm was a target for a bunch of violent criminals who'd already left someone nearly dead, tried to run someone else over and slaughtered an animal.

ETA: Obviously if someone had been killed, they wouldn't care either way


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 24, 2012)

when the fuck are the olympics people gonna get litigious on their arses?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2012)

I've missed three consecutive episodes of the Archers. How the heck am I supposed to know what's going on?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I've missed three consecutive episodes of the Archers. How the heck am I supposed to know what's going on?


HAAAaaa!

That could _only _be a problem caused by new directors!

The sheer beauty of the Archers is that you can miss _months _without missing a beat!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> HAAAaaa!


 
Steady on old girl.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> HAAAaaa!
> 
> That could _only _be a problem caused by new directors!
> 
> The sheer beauty of the Archers is that you can miss _months _without missing a beat!


I'm really not happy with current storylines...it's all too fast-paced and alarming.
On another note, what's the betting Phoebe hates her new surprise room make-over?


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> On another note, what's the betting Phoebe hates her new surprise room make-over?


about the same as England being knocked out in the quarter finals of the Euros?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

To be honest, England deserved to lose. Lacklustre.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm really not happy with current storylines...it's all too fast-paced and alarming.


Yeah... I can't remember what it was... erm... it'll come back to me...

But, anyway, I was driving around with Artichoke a month or two ago, and talking about how - back in the old days - a given plotline (can't remember which one in this instance) would've taken _months _to resolve. Months of lurking and simmering, nearly totally forgotten, before *bing*.

Whereas now, two weeks is an extended plot, ffs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

'Tis flying in the face of nature


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2012)

So Adam's going to solve the problem by doing a runner methinks.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 1, 2012)

how many more whiney-voiced child actors are they gonna inflict on us?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2012)

a_chap said:


> So Adam's going to solve the problem by doing a runner methinks.


I doubt it, unless Ian comes with him, I can't see that happening.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah i thought "and LEAVE ian?" no way


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyway....great piece here by the incomparable Nancy Banks-Smith.


> Really, you would hardly recognise the old place. Sex is rearing its head a bit in Ambridge, where previously people seemed to propagate by pollen. Or, considering the extensive Archer tree, by acorns. I will not dwell on the wildlife camera which caught Will Grundy and Nic in flagrante in the woods. Even the great wild boar of Borchestershire ("Massive it is, and bold as brass!") hardly knew where to look. Women seem to be the driving force in the mating season. (Alice: "I like you hot and sweaty." Chris: "I 'aven't 'ad me dinner yet.") And there is a soft percussion of smacking noises-off, which is almost more disturbing.
> If sex is rearing, violence is rampant. Thieves, who put Adam in a coma, are trying to terrorise David Archer into withdrawing his statement against them. Their most inventive effort so far was to stampede a herd of cattle ("Stop the bullocks!") into the visitors on Open Farm Day. "Yippee-yi-ohhh! Yippee-yi-yaay!" as Johnny Cash remarked on a very similar occasion.
> Now David himself, as it happens, is very like a bullock. As Kipling remarked: "When he stands like an ox in the furrow, with his sullen-set eyes on your own/ And mutters 'This isn't fair dealing', my son, leave the Saxon alone."
> The police suggest moving the whole family to a safe place (believed to be the Olympic stadium, where they will be given a smock and a sheep each and represent Merrie England), but Dave digs his hooves in. Someone called Noah is coming to Ambridge, which, considering the weather, seems appropriate.
> Personally, I am suffering withdrawal symptoms from the wonderful An Everyday Story of Afghan Folk, cruelly cut short after one week on Radio 4 Extra. The only real difference between this and any other soap is that, in Afghanistan, when anyone needs a cup of tea, crucial in any crisis, the poor, pretty, pregnant heroine has to go to the well for water. By the time she gets back, life has moved on.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

A bridge has to be the most pathetic community, ever. And now they seem to've given up all pretence of their being any reason to keep this all secret, apart from it allowing a "community under siege" plot line. 

Utter bollocks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2012)

Come back soon Vanessa Whitburn. I'll even forgive you for bumping off Nigel.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I doubt it, unless Ian comes with him, I can't see that happening.


 
Of course Ian will go with him. It's called "love"...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2012)

But Ian feels strongly that the crims need to be brought to book.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2012)

...and love doesn't mean you'll go along with something you think is wrong. It means you'll try and persuade your loved one to Do The Right Thing.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2012)

What? Think back to when you were hopelessly in love with Mr Magpie. Morals and social norms came second to what you and he wanted. Surely.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2012)

Hang on. Where did my lengthy reply go?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2012)

.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Hang on. Where did my lengthy reply go?


The new editors have chopped it down to a pithy, short and largely meaningless one, the main advantage of which is the creation of cheap & unsatisfying mystery and suspense.

You may find that some shit posts were trialled on a relatively unused subforum, under the soubriquet a_chap extra, some time before this full run.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The new editors have chopped it down to a pithy, short and largely meaningless one, the main advantage of which is the creation of cheap & unsatisfying mystery and suspense.
> 
> You may find that some shit posts were trialled on a relatively unused subforum, under the soubriquet a_chap extra, some time before this full run.



If you're free next Tuesday can I marry you?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

"uncle keith" is too good to be true, mark my words


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 3, 2012)

Why am I meant to give a shit about a random no-mark organising a wedding for silent character no-marks?

Actual worst cliffhanger.

Ever.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> What? Think back to when you were hopelessly in love with Mr Magpie. Morals and social norms came second to what you and he wanted. Surely.


No, actually. He was nuts about me and I was nuts about him (he was my lodger) but he had a long term girlfriend (who he married) and neither of us said anything to the other because of her. When that went pear-shaped and his marriage ended six years later he came back to find me, I was single, he moved in that night and he's still here 25 years later.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2012)

I always refer to that time in his life as Milton Keynes: The Wilderness Years.
I'm glad he found his way back to Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

I am getting pissed off enough about the Archers to write to the new DG.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 6, 2012)

Every few months or so I relive my childhood a little and tune in to radio 4 at 7 pm, its more difficult nowas I work Sunday's but it never takes me more than a few moments to slip comfortably back into the ambridge embrace.
 I have listened to three consecutive episodes this week, and do not have a clue what is happening!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 6, 2012)

Because the Archers is currently going through a FUBAR phase.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 7, 2012)

i shall return to borsetshire in the autumn, all should be sorted by then.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Why am I meant to give a shit about a random no-mark organising a wedding for silent character no-marks?.


because it's Keith making the phone calls.

Of course


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> because it's Keith making the phone calls.
> 
> Of course


Have you only just realised that? 

Shouldn't Ambridge be under 2ft of water? And surely Ruth and Kenton's journey to Priddy would have been disrupted


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Priddy


Prudhoe.
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...=EF35T_mjJ4ao8AP-0aiWBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAUQ8gEwAA


----------



## susie12 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Shouldn't Ambridge be under 2ft of water?


 Yes, irl they would surely be worried about the harvest being wet etc.  I really can't stand David Archer, when he uses his affectionate voice I just want to hit him.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Have you only just realised that?


Nope: 





mrs quoad said:


> Missed last night's, but the trailer was pushing it.
> 
> Animal mutilation, ay? AND Keith's return / surprise reaction? Either purposefully or misleadingly, they're signalling HORROBIN in letters 9 miles wide.


Distracted by the wedding blather, though!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Have you only just realised that?
> 
> Shouldn't Ambridge be under 2ft of water? And surely Ruth and Kenton's journey to Priddy would have been disrupted


 
I hadn't realised that.    But my listening is rather intermittent tbf.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2012)

I heard the episode when he said 'we know where the children are' three times I think


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm listening to catch-up now.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2012)

who the fuck was that crying at the end?  and why do they have such a vile ringtone?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm expecting tonight to be grade-A fucking wank.

e2a:


belboid said:


> who the fuck was that crying at the end? and why do they have such a vile ringtone?


 
Wasn't that Ruth? Thought it was, anyhows.

e2a: I just started checking on listen again, then realised that I honestly couldn't care less atm


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Bloody hell.

It's grace archer all over again.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh fuck.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2012)

Jesus christ 

I can't believe I'm crying at the Archers


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2012)

blimey, only turned on for the last twenty seconds.  That sounded quite exciting


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2012)

My only hope is that Keith was overcome in his drunken state and will be the only body found.
This really isn't what the Archers is about unless it's the launch of ITV. I want slow-burn storylines, not sodding conflagrations.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> I can't believe I'm crying at the Archers


 
Me too, it was the last cry they did together.

Neil Nunes didn't sound very happy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2012)

belboid said:


> who the fuck was that crying at the end? and why do they have such a vile ringtone?


Hayley, and it's not a ringtone, it's a stupid tune with animation with a message from Phoebe. I don't have a phone but was able to work it out.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2012)

belboid said:


> who the fuck was that crying at the end? and why do they have such a vile ringtone?


It was Hayley, wasn't it?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2012)

Bollocks - just listened to it on Catch Up.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> I can't believe I'm crying at the Archers


Hmmm?

I missed anything worth crying at in the midst of all the shouting.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

We're re-listening.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2012)

Josh and George are missing, innit?  But I predict they will be found safe and sound.  And 'orrible Keith Horrobin is about to get his come-uppance, possibly in the form of Emma's wrath.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Jesus f£&)ing wept, I remember when Archers actors were paid to act, not just shout. 

Episode after episode. 

Well, if George is alive, he'll blow Keith's cover. If George is dead, Keith'll blow his own cover.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> I missed anything worth crying at in the midst of all the shouting.


You haven't got a boy around George's age have you? That kind of thing makes a difference.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You haven't got a boy around George's age have you? That kind of thing makes a difference.


That's a part of what I don't like about it.

I don't get any sense of a realistic plot.

I get the sense of a sensationalist berk brought in from elsewhere, drawing on the cheapest available emotional hook to try and elicit some kind of response.

Also - George hasn't really entered my consciousness as a speaking part yet, and my experience of him has been mediated _almost entirely _by Emma's godawful bleating 'parenting.'

I'd miss him loads less than Nigel!



e2a: ahhhh! Sorry. Yeah. It wasn't a critique of Trashy; I genuinely wasn't aware anything might've happened to George  I'd tuned out by then  I wasn't sure that anything that even _might _be worth crying about had happened to anyone


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I'd miss him loads less than Nigel!


Everyone would be less missed than Nigel.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it deffo Keith Horrobin then? My listening has beem a bit hit n miss these last few weeks


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

belboid said:


> Is it deffo Keith Horrobin then? My listening has beem a bit hit n miss these last few weeks


Well if not it's going to be some sort of weird alternative universe like Pam waking up to find Bobby in the shower in Dallasty


----------



## susie12 (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't know they had a 'chemical store' - never heard about that before till the place is ablaze.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 12, 2012)

susie12 said:


> I didn't know they had a 'chemical store' - never heard about that before till the place is ablaze.


No, but they definitely would have one.

MrsQ - don't worry about it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

AccordIng to the archers blog, as reported by artichoke, ed Grundy is leaving the prog.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to break my golden rule of restricting my listening to the sunday omnibus podcast just to see why this thread was going mental  

Can we return to calmer storey lines and a thread update speed of 2 post a week.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2012)

So TA becomes like all the other crap TV soaps and kills off characters willy nilly.

Bollocks. I'm going to stop listening if it keeps going downhill like this


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> AccordIng to the archers blog, as reported by artichoke, ed Grundy is leaving the prog.


 
Is that blog a BBC official one? If so, WTF would they pre-announce that? And more to the point WTF would they get rid of such a main character? Oh yes, silly me, the desperate rush to outdo other soaps in meaningless plot lines.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Is that blog a BBC official one? If so, WTF would they pre-announce that? And more to the point WTF would they get rid of such a main character? Oh yes, silly me, the desperate rush to outdo other soaps in meaningless plot lines.


Artichoke gave the impression that the actor playing Ed had decided to leave.

Which'd leave the opportunity open to *do an Emma*, change the actor, and hope no-one notices.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> AccordIng to the archers blog, as reported by artichoke, ed Grundy is leaving the prog.


I can't find any reference to that...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am wondering if Artichoke has read this: 'Ed Grundy leaves Ambridge behind, but where does he pop up?' here: http://www.thearchers.co.uk/

If so, that's _a reference to a real person called Ed Grundy going on badger training, Artichoke._

I'll have to clarify.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

....tell her to look away now....
It don't say nowt about leaving on the actor's personal website.
http://barryfarrimond.com/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

Artichoke was, indeed, working with the badger training link.

She still thinks he's leaving; I have a feeling this is a debate I let lie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

I cried at the Archers in the 90's sometime when some boy got squashed by a tractor


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2012)

aah, caught up now.  Quite an exciting episode. I'm suspecting that George and Josh will be fine somewhere.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I cried at the Archers in the 90's sometime when some boy got squashed by a tractor


John


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn, haven't heard it yet but if Ed is written out it's a bastard tragedy 
He's been my favourite since he had that 10 minute crack addiction in 2004


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Ed'll move away because Emmur is too worried about "the little ones" to stay in Ambridge.

So they move to Tower Hamlets and are shot in a drive-by...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> Damn, haven't heard it yet but if Ed is written out it's a bastard tragedy


He's safe.

It's Artichoke's near-perfect English going culturally wonky / overly literal


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

Fire happens at midnight so the get to spread shouting over two eps.

*spits*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Chinese lantern my arse.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I think Ed'll move away because Emmur is too worried about "the little ones" to stay in Ambridge.
> 
> So they move to Tower Hamlets and are shot in a drive-by...


Never mind that, when are they going to write Helen out?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2012)

I was right!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I was right!


You were 

Haven't we already done the 'my horrobin brother/father/uncle has done something bad but I durn't tell' to death now though?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 13, 2012)

trashpony said:


> You were
> 
> Haven't we already done the 'my horrobin brother/father/uncle has done something bad but I durn't tell' to death now though?


But he bought a tiara for the baby! He can't be all bad!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Chinese lantern my arse.


 
If you insist...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a day behind - I only listened to last night's episode at the 2pm repeat today. Have to say it was dire. And, surprisingly, really awful acting too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 13, 2012)

a_chap said:


> And, surprisingly, really awful acting too.


Their hearts aren't in it, clearly.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 13, 2012)

The storyline's like a sieve as well, Josh assumed the dogs would wake everybody up when the place is on fire so he could attend to a cow? wtf??


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 13, 2012)

That's one lucky cow...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2012)

Introducing Miss Emmur Marples...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Their hearts aren't in it, clearly.


 I fear this is the truth. You can smell it


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> "uncle keith" is too good to be true, mark my words


 
i thank you :bows:


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a double-bluff I tell you.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2012)

i think you have a little too much faith in the archers scriptwriters' abilities achap


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i think you have a little too much faith in the archers scriptwriters' abilities achap


 
-ahem-

It's a underscore Chap if you don't mind.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2012)

Damnit. Look, can I get my fecking name changed to "a chap" like it was supposed to be?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Damnit. Look, can I get my fecking name changed to "a chap" like it was supposed to be?


Not before you get it into your head that it's "dammit" or "damn it", but never "damnit".


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> achap


 
All coppers'... hats... are... peaked?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 15, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> All coppers'... hats... are... peaked?


 
What?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't want to know about Lynda and Robert's love life. Truly


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought the weird farm stalkers were an extended metaphor for societies lack of concern with the plight of farmers in 2012?


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

Where's Ruaridh's new voice come from?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2012)

belboid said:


> Where's Ruaridh's new voice come from?


Radio4's dressing up box?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> Where's Ruaridh's new voice come from?


Jesus suffering fuck, well wherever it's coming from, it's not the part of Ireland it was coming from last year!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah yes, who could forget Ruaridh's lilting refrain

I WANT MOUSEY!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Artichoke bounced off some Ambridge Extra synopses last night.

Turns out Kate's having an affair, Lucas wants them all to move to Durban for his career (that was the trade off for him bending over backwards for her uk degree), phoebe has found out about Kate's affair & is livid, Kate's refusing to move because of her shagpile.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Listening to ep 6. 

Phoebe's getting rat-arsed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Kate is *such* a twat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Oops. Kate's just turned up at the club phoebe's getting pissed in, boyfriend in tow.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

And phoebs has taken a tyre lever to her mum's car, smashing all the windows & crying all the while. After being turned down for a snog.

*glory*


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

Ah, that's why Kate's being so weird (although she sounds just the same to me - bit vague and distracted).

God I love Lilian


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

btw, if anyone's curious about the window smashing, you can listen to the last 2 mins of the ep 6 Extra podcast.

Much of the rest is a bit wanky, but it's properly worth hearing Phoebe pissed (having stolen Kate's vodka), rejected (having tried to snog her best mate's older sister's boyfriend) and smashing shit up with a tyre lever.

Think you hear a snippet of Kate being rejected by her bit on the side, too!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2012)

Tyre lever? What? I'm sorry but who has a tyre lever to hand these days?

Unless you're a cyclist of course


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Tyre lever? What? I'm sorry but who has a tyre lever to hand these days?
> 
> Unless you're a cyclist of course








Though tbf I might've been confusing it with another piece of maintenance metal. 

Old skool tyre levers = top notch weaponry.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

belboid said:


> Where's Ruaridh's new voice come from?


He's in an expensive prep school. Probably had the piss ripped out of him and called a bog-trotter in his first week. 
I know a Welsh kid living in Ireland who spoke in a Welsh accent to his family and switched effortlessly to broad Cork with his mates.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2012)

Alt. my sister used to spend her weekends helping at a play centre for brain damaged children, and one of them developed a broad Scouse accent following a head trauma. Family from Surrey, lived in Surrey, etc, etc, just something seemed to've tweaked the language / enunciation bits of his brain in a way that was remarkably close to Scouse.

So it could be brain injury, as perhaps suggested by his attachment to a Grundy concrete dog.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 22, 2012)

i love lillian, i love lynda - her sex life _and_ communing with the bridge - and emmur's got her fuck-you back at last. happy days 

eta: also adam & ian are set to skip off to pastures new while we get to watch the inevitable and richly deserved decline of brian's empire


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Though tbf I might've been confusing it with another piece of maintenance metal.
> 
> Old skool tyre levers = top notch weaponry.


 
That's exactly my point.

Who the hell has that sort of tyre lever these days? I'm guessing when you have a new tyre on your car you get it fitted rather than heaving the car tyre off a rim and refitting / balancing it yourself.

Yet another reason TA needs a reality check IMO.

Me? I did use a bike tyre lever yesterday to repair a couple of punctures when I was trundling through the Cotswalds. People would have been wise to avoid annoying me when I have a 3" plastic tyre lever in my hand. Effin' lethal they are


----------



## veracity (Jul 22, 2012)

Lillian is fantastic. Love her inflicting the leering garden ornament on stony faced Jennifer - classic.


----------



## veracity (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to be like Lillian when I grow up.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 22, 2012)

i *am* lilian, daaaahrling  *cackles* 

eta: although i've never called mr b "tiger"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

I've succeeded in Lilian-ness on the fags and booze front but I can't quite do the dirty laugh.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 24, 2012)

One thing I don't understand is tha apparent incompetence of Borsetshire's boys in blue. Surely they have the technology to trace the calls going into Brookfield. And having taken Keith in twice presumably they have grounds to get all his phone records from O2 or whoever, together with tower dumps so they know where he was.

Is it really so easy to make anonymous calls nowadays? 

Or did the austerity drive mean detective functions were outsourced to Group 4.

Seriously, we've not had long cups of tea with Dock Geen's finest being reassuring, together with no detective work it all seems a little disconcerting for a usually establishment BBC. Little old ladies living in the countryside must be quaking with fear for Broken Britain, and the failure of the establishment to protect the yeomanry.

Where is detective boy when you need expert appraisal of the credibility of this plot?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2012)

I heard whoever it was on the Omnibus edition say it was a car jack rather than tyre lever.

This week's offering was a lot less bloody annoying than previous weeks I have to say. Fuck the gritty realism at least there was some humour in there.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2012)

What? Car jacking in Ambridge?

It's more like CSI Miami every day


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2012)

all choristers are peculiar


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2012)

Go Ed!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

The actress who plays Emmur is getting a chance to shine.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 25, 2012)

Was there any follow through on Matt's surprise Wimbledon final tickets for Lillian?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The NEW actress who plays Emmur is getting a chance to shine.


fify!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> fify!


When did that happen?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When did that happen?


March-ish 2010?

e2a: though it seems to've filtered through to broadcasts by August.



mrs quoad said:


> The fuck? That's not Emma!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

Go Ian!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2012)

I seem to have got over my total Archers embargo that started when they killed Nigel, but am now in a weird situation where I am listening to the odd episode but never really getting into it.

Is Vicki still preggers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

So far. My husband is predicting the first learning-disabled child in Ambridge. No-one ever mentions Christyfer's cleft lip, Daniel's Juvenile Idiopathic Arthritis or Mike's one eye.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 3, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I seem to have got over my total Archers embargo that started when they killed Nigel, but am now in a weird situation where I am listening to the odd episode but never really getting into it.
> 
> Is Vicki still preggers?


 
I'm listinging to just about all the episodes and I'm not really getting into it either.

The episodes where not much happens are best, the big climaxes seem to be badly handled. Do people accused of threatening witnesses get off on police bail that easily? I suspect they just skipped on research.

Anyway, I just hope Adam hurries up an elopes to Poland with whatshisname and is not heard of for another 20 years, missing his day in court making the case against the Horrobins collapse and leaving Ian to live happily ever after with Ifty


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Do people accused of threatening witnesses get off on police bail that easily?


Yup, remand prisons (as well as all the rest) are stuffed to the gunwales, so often bail but with conditions eg Not within 1 mile of Ambridge or whatever and sometimes with reporting to the police station every day etc etc.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2012)

Have managed to miss all the episodes this week.

Er...

That is all.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yup, remand prisons (as well as all the rest) are stuffed to the gunwales, so often bail but with conditions eg Not within 1 mile of Ambridge or whatever and sometimes with reporting to the police station every day etc etc.


Ok, I just assumed it was treated as a throw away the key type crime rather than mild stalking


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Have managed to miss all the episodes this week.
> 
> Er...
> 
> That is all.


It was a Horrobin what did it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Ok, I just assumed it was treated as a throw away the key type crime rather than mild stalking


Those accused of murder or rape can get police bail. It's not unheard of.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Those accused of murder or rape can get police bail. It's not unheard of.


So ride your bicycle in Newham and you spend longer detained and have more restrictive bail conditions than a Horrobin! Country's going hell in a hand cart just when I'm thinking of returning home to navigate the new system for entering with a foreign born partner of a non-EU non-English speaking country.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 4, 2012)

Eh?

A Horobin got Vicky preggers?

I'll make a point of missing the omnibus then.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 4, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Have managed to miss all the episodes this week.
> 
> Er...
> 
> That is all.


Having caught a couple of episodes this week, you were lucky.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 4, 2012)

adam goes, ian stays  win/win


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2012)

Ian giving Adam some home truths was the best scene in the Archers for ages. That's the sort of drama we like, not flaming barns and tragic death falls.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Adam seems to have gone completely mad.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 5, 2012)

A bit of a whinger , - to be honest. (the job advert should seal it)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Adam seems to have gone completely mad.


I just think he's completely selfish and hypocritical. It runs in the family.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 5, 2012)

is it just me that finds david and ruth _even_ more unbearable when they're happy?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 5, 2012)

Last night I was explaining the migrant workers to Artichoke.

"3 years ago, there was a fit one who Alice fell for...

2 years ago, there was a fit one who Jazzer and Harry fell for...

This year..."

And Artichoke filled in the plot hole


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh purleeease don't tell me Adam's getting all in a fluster over a fruit picker.

note: I've missed tonight's episode as well as all last week's...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2012)

a_chap said:


> a fluster


Not the word I would have chosen.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2012)

And your chosen word would be...?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2012)

Two words. Drunken fuck


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad I missed that episode too!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2012)

It's OK, it was horrified realisation in the cold light of the morning, no echoes of Sid & Jolene in the shower.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 6, 2012)

it was intimated that there may be forthcoming goings on in the polytunnels though


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 7, 2012)

Lilian is wonderful. I still want Adam to fuck off to Poland though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2012)

Without Ian though. I don't want him to go.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 7, 2012)

No Ian is far too nice for spoilt tetchy Adam.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 10, 2012)

Joe: "Don't mention the boar"


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2012)

Listening to Adam and Pavel, and Adam's 'I'll shower later' comment, I'm reminded of this:


----------



## sparkling (Aug 14, 2012)

I've just been listening on listen again. Did I hear this right? Is Harry also now gay and refound old love and not coming back? 
What is going on with the story lines? Why so much dramatics out of Ambridge? Is this to feed the Ambridge extra storylines?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, Harry's suddenly gay and has got it back on with his old boyfriend who of course noone has ever heard of before.  Don't know about feeding Ambridge extra but they have a new editor who is running through Borsetshire with a flaming scythe.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

I reckon the rave mentioned will be on the farm while Ruth and David are away.....


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 14, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Yes, Harry's suddenly gay and has got it back on with his old boyfriend who of course noone has ever heard of before. Don't know about feeding Ambridge extra but they have a new editor who is running through Borsetshire with a flaming scythe.


presumably he wanted a pay rise and had to be written out quick. It does leave an opening in ethical milk logistics available for Adam though..

Ifty actually hinted at the possibility of a b/f for Harry a while ago, but it was only fleeting, I wonder if anything will come of that reference


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 19, 2012)

can someone do me a favour and post on here when the vicky/antenatal testing storyline has blown over? can't listen atm


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 19, 2012)

I can handle arson, death, murder, rape & witness intimidation. And just about credit it as feasible. 

But Emma acting altruistically, and HELPING someone of her own volition?

Come the fuck on, scriptwriters.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2012)

Adam = Grade A total fuckspanner.


----------



## izz (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Adam = Grade A total fuckspanner.


 
What's he done now ? The website's only up to yesterday's episode and i can't do iplayer at the moment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 21, 2012)

I am enjoying both the Mike and Vicky and the Darryl and Matt storylines atm.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 22, 2012)

Cathy = grade A total fuckspanner.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 24, 2012)

Matt = grade A total fuckspanner.


----------



## veracity (Aug 26, 2012)

Would it not be quicker to list those Archers characters that ARE NOT grade A total fuckspanners?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilian,
Ian,
Ed,
Jill
um.....


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 26, 2012)

jazzer  i like fallon too, surely it's about time those two got together?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 26, 2012)

ooh, I forgot Fallon...Jazzer can be a bit of a twunt though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 26, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> jazzer  i like fallon too, surely it's about time those two got together?


He had her at Edinburgh. Bit of a regretted drunken fuck theme going on at the moment


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 26, 2012)

i've missed loads  had a bit of it on this morning but i genuinely can't listen to the vicky pregnancy stuff, so i can't catch up until that's moved on


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 27, 2012)

Darryl! And Iona!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Darryl! And Iona!


I think he's going to end up a suspect in the case of the missing penny black


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My husband is predicting the first learning-disabled child in Ambridge.


....looks like he was right.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 31, 2012)

Who the hell was that, pretending to be Harry?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2012)

For those understandably not bothering, Jolene thinks Merriel's mum is trying to pull him, and Merriel's mum has just dramatically told Jolene that he forced her to have an abortion. 

It's all very EastEnders.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooo! Pavel! You little fiend!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 6, 2012)

He's a bloody minxy thing 
And Ian confirms his saintliness yet again


----------



## pennimania (Sep 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So far. My husband is predicting the first learning-disabled child in Ambridge. No-one ever mentions Christyfer's cleft lip, Daniel's Juvenile Idiopathic Arthritis or Mike's one eye.


And nor will they mention this baby much after the initial joy ofits birth.
This is the worst example of an issue led storyline they've ever had.
I have been listening for nearly 45 years (or more) . Gave up when they wimped out on Ruth's affair. Got drawn back. Gave up after the Nigel debacle. Got drawn back.

Dont know how much more of this one I can stand.  I wouldn't mind if I thought they would follow it through honestly - examining shortfalls in NHs provision etc etc but no.  It will all be lovely and the village will pull together.

In the past they were more honest. I remember Marjory Antrobus had to wait ages for a hip replacement, so I think did Phil but now the Ambridge fairy waves her wand and all is well.


Does anyone here remember the young girl with cerebral palsy in the Dales.  That was when they followed a storyline through in real time. There was a positive outcome to her story but it didnt just happen over night. There were problems and they had to be faced before they were sorted out.

That must be more than 45 years ago but I can still recall her talking to dr Dale about how hard she found buttoning her clothes up.

And he gave her some sensible advice.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 7, 2012)

pennimania said:


> I have been listening for nearly 45 years (or more)


 
Damn newbies.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 7, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Damn newbies.


 

Quite !


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambridge Extra


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ambridge Extra


Actually listening? Artichoke tells me the baby turned out to be Tony's.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2012)

My husband keeps listening so I pick up stuff as it drifts from the radio. Kenton's daughter turned out to be the fruit of the loins of a crazed stalky Aussie crim, but Kenton saved his life so that's alright then...crazed stalky got winched from the boat and into the arms of the OzFuzz but then he escaped but then Kenton kept him talking while the girls made a sandwich (they were calling the police really).


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Kenton's daughter turned out to be the fruit of the loins of a crazed stalky Aussie crim


Sure?

Artichoke is under the impression that related to Mel's abortion.

If Merriel is Tony's too, that makes a full set.

(And would require considerable explanation in archers proper, which the abortion wouldn't.)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Actually listening? Artichoke tells me the baby turned out to be Tony's.


Tony Archer?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Tony Archer?


I think it's tony. He's kenton's Aussie ex business partner.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I think it's tony. He's kenton's Aussie ex business partner.


So not Tony Archer then? Some other random bloke called tony? (sorry to harp on but I need to be absolutely clear )


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> So not Tony Archer then? Some other random bloke called tony? (sorry to harp on but I need to be absolutely clear )


Definitely. 

If he is a tony at all


----------



## a_chap (Sep 10, 2012)

Please start an Ambridge Extra thread. Don't pollute the waters for us Long Wave listeners.

And don't get me started on AE. I got into a right old argument with the (80 year old?) lady on the Archers' stand at the Evesham Plum Festival two weeks ago. I will not be lectured about using the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2012)

oh look, the event that will "_shake Ambridge to the core_" is all over and done with. I barely noticed it really, after the first two weeks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 13, 2012)

It is weird hearing Nigel read items on 'What The Papers Say'. Does Lizzie never listen to Radio 4?


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2012)

Noooo!

Clarries leaving


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 21, 2012)

She's played Clarrie for most of my Archers listening. She is, however, already the third actress to play Clarrie.
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2012-09-21/clarrie-grundy-actress-rosalind-adams-to-leave-the-archers


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2012)

I half remember her taking over from Fiona Mathieson, probably thought she was dreadful at the time, with a silly yokel accent.  Couldn't imagine it being anyone else but her now tho.

Paul Morgan - is that Matt's long-lost half brother chap?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2012)

Jazzer. Christine. Classic 

Tom Archer. Will he never learn.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 3, 2012)

The ready meal storyline is now annoying me more than Vicky's little angel.

I didn't think that was possible.


Why did I ever start listening again


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2012)

One thing and another just led to look up the bloke who plays David Archer in wikipedia.  One Timothy Charles Robert Noel Bentinck, 12th Earl of Portland, 8th Count Bentinck und Waldeck Limpurg, to give him his full name. Quite the little polymath he is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Bentinck,_12th_Earl_of_Portland


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2012)

Jazzer moving in with Jim - tears before bedtime.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> One thing and another just led to look up the bloke who plays David Archer in wikipedia.  One Timothy Charles Robert Noel Bentinck, 12th Earl of Portland, 8th Count Bentinck und Waldeck Limpurg, to give him his full name. Quite the little polymath he is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Bentinck,_12th_Earl_of_Portland


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Bentinck_(K314)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2012)

Lynda Snell. One of the greatest comic creations since Mrs Malaprop, Nausea Bagwash et al.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, just bone him.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 16, 2012)

Right, who the fuck is Don?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 18, 2012)

OHMYGOD DRAMA!!!!

Oh no, wait, it's just a weak plot device involving a fourth-rate mostly-silent joke character so Lilian's got a better excuse to bone Paul.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> OHMYGOD DRAMA!!!!
> 
> Oh no, wait, it's just a weak plot device involving a fourth-rate mostly-silent joke character so Lilian's got a better excuse to bone Paul.


It's taken them long enough! I suppose they had to make Matt less likeable before they did it 

I had a bit of a soft spot for the old Matt


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2012)

Bah. I missed tonight's episode.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 18, 2012)

Shirl said:


> It's taken them long enough! I suppose they had to make Matt less likeable before they did it


If they were going to do it dramatically, they could've at least had the decency to cause James some permanent damage. And perhaps his (ex?) girlfriend, too.



> I had a bit of a soft spot for the old Matt


He was alright, for a while! I'm not sure Artichoke ever caught him in his good phase!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2012)

What's happened? Has Matt finally shot James and Lil?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2012)

a_chap said:


> What's happened? Has Matt finally shot James and Lil?


No, James had an accident on his way to visit and is in hospital. Lilian wanted Matt to come to the hospital to support her but he said she didn't need him there so she phoned his brother instead then the theme tune kicked in....


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2012)

er... is that all?

James is a cunt anyway.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 18, 2012)

Shirl said:


> No, James had an accident on his way to visit and is in hospital. Lilian wanted Matt to come to the hospital to support her but he said she didn't need him there so she phoned his brother instead then the theme tune kicked in....


come on, where's the spoiler alert?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2012)

pseudonarcissus said:


> come on, where's the spoiler alert?


Sorry 
Although I don't really think I spoiled anything because nothing really happened honestly


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 18, 2012)

it's OK, I will cope.   the really bad spoilers appear in the news anyway: "the actor who played Walter Gabriel died in his sleep at a nursing home last night..."

infidelity with a church restorer sounds a bit improbable though


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 18, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Sorry
> Although I don't really think I spoiled anything because nothing really happened honestly


Your analysis was correct. Thanks for warning me of an anticlimax.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh god, just fuck off James, you horrible, horrible, man


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2012)

Bone him!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2012)

Was that a kiss or a seatbelt?


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Bone him!


I thought you meant me bone James for a moment there!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm slightly disappointed that James hasn't had to have his leg amputated.

On second thoughts, that would mean he'd be in it for a lot longer than he's going to be and that's going to be irritating as fuck as it is


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh I hadn't realised he was Matt's brother, must've missed that.

Only came on to say the James storyline is going to drive me nuts - I can't stand him calling her 'ma' like that


----------



## a_chap (Oct 28, 2012)

The start of the today's omnibus had a scene with Brian, Will and Ruauiri. Or however you spell the little twerp's name. And Rory's (there, spelled it properly) words were completely missing.

Am I going mad or had someone editied him out? Is this more fallout from the Jimmy Saville affair?

ETA: Just looked at the Archers' web site and the only biog photo that's missing is Rory's... Something's going on I tell you.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2012)

I once ventured into the archers forums to try and settle an argument and witnessed one of the most vicious threads I have ever seen - people being horrible to each other about whether a fictional character was riding a fictional horse incorrectly!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 28, 2012)

a_chap said:


> The start of the today's omnibus had a scene with Brian, Will and Ruauiri. Or however you spell the little twerp's name. And Rory's (there, spelled it properly) words were completely missing.
> 
> Am I going mad or had someone editied him out? Is this more fallout from the Jimmy Saville affair?
> 
> ETA: Just looked at the Archers' web site and the only biog photo that's missing is Rory's... Something's going on I tell you.


We noticed this. They forgot to drop in the child actor recording (not done in Archers studio with the adult actors).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 28, 2012)

(((Emmur)))


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 31, 2012)

I am enjoying the Matt / James catastrophe.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2012)

James is too much of a caricature for me to be anything other than irritated whenever I hear him.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 31, 2012)

I heard that too! Apparently the kids are never in the studio with the rest of the cast, they are added in later. Or should be


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 5, 2012)

I just made a little sick.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2012)

OFGS George is the most pathetic 7 year old ever. He talks like a 3 year old and the level of 'terror' experienced by one head gasket blowing was ridiculous.

I fucking hate the Grundy Jnr lot


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 5, 2012)

Nuff Emmur now  Why the lovely Ed is still with her I do not understand


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

Yuck.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't tune into the Archers to hear the sound effect of young people's saliva glands meeting.


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I don't tune into the Archers to hear the sound effect of young people's saliva glands meeting.


I was thinking the same thing. tho thank god they have finally got it together....


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

Manter said:


> I was thinking the same thing. tho thank god they have finally got it together....


Bit out of character for Fallon to be interested in someone who's actually interested in her.

What happened with her and Ed in the end? Was it her who wasn't interested in him?

Who's going to fulfil the 'unrequited' plot roles now?


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Bit out of character for Fallon to be interested in someone who's actually interested in her.
> 
> What happened with her and Ed in the end? Was it her who wasn't interested in him?
> 
> Who's going to fulfil the 'unrequited' plot roles now?


 
I never quite followed what went on with them- I was travelling for a bit.

I reckon James and Leoni are due some sort of bust up


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't listen to the archers to hear happy young people talking about great sex, ffs. 

Twice now, goddammit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

Btw, is it Joyce or Arthur who's died? The kettle was boiling whilst Lilian was aggrieved, and the subsequent conversation was unclear.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Btw, is it Joyce or Arthur who's died? The kettle was boiling whilst Lilian was aggrieved, and the subsequent conversation was unclear.


Arthur died, Joyce is going into sheltered housing.  Will Lillian leave Matt?!?!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Ooo, you woman of loose repute, you, Lilian!


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Ugh, Lillian sex chuckle.  Nearly spat out my tea


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

I've transcribed it to Artichoke.

She says it sounds like radio porn.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Sausages for dinner, Lilian?

Fnarr.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Matt needs the heterosexual men's version of ^^^ this.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Dear lord.  Archers sex.  Wrong wrong wrong.  That's two of them at it in a week!


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2012)

I have just read the last six comments. I am very glad I missed tonight's  episode


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## barney_pig (Nov 29, 2012)

Now I will have wash my eyes in bleach


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 29, 2012)

Lower Loxley goes Downton......


----------



## a_chap (Nov 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Lower Loxley goes Downton......


 
Not being a TV watcher, that one's lost on me.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> I reckon James and Leoni are due some sort of bust up


 
I was hoping they might both be drowned quietly off mic


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 30, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Not being a TV watcher, that one's lost on me.


Neither am I but clearly you live in a bubble where no mention of Downton Abbey has penetrated.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 30, 2012)

I know that Downton Abbey is a TV show. Anything more is mere noise.

Hang on a sec, Private Eye had a joke about Downturn Abbey. I recall that.

"Live in a bubble"? Damn right I live in a bubble. For the same reason I use condoms.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh God.  Lilian's cackling is just gross.  And I know Ambridge is miniscule and has a tiny population but surely all this shagging pairs of brothers isn't right?  Emma/Ed/William and now Lilian/Matt/smarmy Paul.  'You need pampering' ,<vomits>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2012)

While searching online for a book on beetles I came across a writer of children's books called Dosh Archer


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 2, 2012)

Still no sign of Clarrie! 

Long recruitment process or waiting til xmas to kill her off?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Still no sign of Clarrie!
> 
> Long recruitment process or waiting til xmas to kill her off?


Has the actor left then?


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

Slight derail- did anyone hear the now show skit on the archers? Tired sounding men and women its impossible to tell apart? Was bloody funny


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2012)

Matt is being a bit nice isn't he


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

wiskey said:


> Matt is being a bit nice isn't he


 if anyone called me pusscat, I'd leave them


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2012)

me too

By the way - thanks to mrs. quoad for giving the transcript last week. It meant that I could fast forward through and so wasn't nauseous all of last Sunday.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2012)

If only Matt said "pussycat" it wouldn't be so bad. But, as Manter pointed out, he more-often-than-not says "pusscat".

Or even worse just... "pus".


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Everything about mat makes me want to slap him tbf


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2012)

This is what you are supposed to think . . . so why is he being so nice??

As an aside I want to drown Fallon and Rhys!


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2012)

wiskey said:


> This is what you are supposed to think . . . so why is he being so nice??
> 
> As an aside I want to drown Fallon and Rhys!


And at the end of the episode the threat of more sex.  Stop it people!


----------



## susie12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fallon and Rhys are the most boring couple in the galaxy.  She has really given up on life.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

Is that the Tommy Croker Junior Danceband I hear?


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope this new 'idiot simple-minded Ed' accounting approach will ease up on the relenting poverty-porn we've been subjected to for the last few months.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm offering 5 to 1 that 2013 willl see Matt killing his brother. Any takers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I'm offering 5 to 1 that 2013 willl see Matt killing his brother. Any takers?


Nah, it's not Eastenders and Vanessa Whitburn is back from her sabbatical.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, 3 to 1 then.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2013)

a_chap said:


> I'm offering 5 to 1 that 2013 willl see Matt killing his brother. Any takers?



Dervish and I are convinced he's going to kill Lillian


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, oh, oh. We had some thoughts last night.

Tom dumps Bren and gets back with Kirsty. (Bren's heart is clearly only variably in it, and sausages might *again* be the end of it all).

Lizzy shacks up with Ifty.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 1, 2013)

Bollocks that's Kirsty. Idiots.

(I was googling to evidence to Artichoke that Kirsty had, indeed, been out with Tom. And the bloody producers have put a picture of someone else on her Archers page.)


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


>


 
[Leslie Phillips]Ding, dong...[/Leslie Phillips]


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Lizzy shacks up with Ifty.


 
indeed

(ETA: just listened to yesterday's episode . . . definitely!!)


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Imagine having to die before anyone uses your first name


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Imagine having to die before anyone uses your first name


Yeah. Plus why was Joe so shifty about the will?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> if anyone called me pusscat, I'd leave them





a_chap said:


> If only Matt said "pussycat" it wouldn't be so bad. But, as Manter pointed out, he more-often-than-not says "pusscat".
> 
> Or even worse just... "pus".





Manter said:


> Everything about mat makes me want to slap him tbf


 
I really fancy Matt  I'm glad they've made him nice again and he can call me pusscat anytime


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah. Plus why was Joe so shifty about the will?


I reckon he's nabbed it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2013)

...but why?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...but why?


the plot will no doubt thicken


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I really fancy Matt  I'm glad they've made him nice again and he can call me pusscat anytime


----------



## susie12 (Jan 4, 2013)

well double


----------



## wiskey (Jan 6, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I really fancy Matt  I'm glad they've made him nice again and he can call me pusscat anytime


You've always had a soft spot for him! Wasn't it you who was still on his side when he got sent down...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wiskey said:


> You've always had a soft spot for him! Wasn't it you who was still on his side when he got sent down...


Yes, that was me. I think he's a rogue but not a bad person


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2013)

I definitely think Ifty and Lizzie is going to be the new romance. Poor old dull Kirsty - dumped again


----------



## susie12 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am in awe of Peggy's fitness.  At nearly 90 and having had a stroke she managed the 199 steps to Whitby Abbey.   Ambridge is like that place in the Caucasus where everybody lives to be about 300 years old with no health problems.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 7, 2013)

I suspect Peggie had been taking a little speed. She seemed, how can I put it, overly energetic & keen...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 8, 2013)

I reckon they are working on killing TA off.

The current storylines are the biggest pile of shite yet. When listening numbers have dropped enough they will say there is no demand and it will be quietly stifled


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 8, 2013)

TMI from Vicky there


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 9, 2013)

Original actress who played Clarrie to return? Why did she leave in the first place? Was it for similar reasons to the actor who played John Archer who went to 'make it in Hollywood'. That went well.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 13, 2013)

http://m.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2013/jan/12/clarrie-grundy-heather-bell-archers

Omg. Clarrie from 25yrs ago returns as Clarrie.

Eta: and beaten to it, too


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2013)

'Woll'yam' lol


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

I know this will have been done before but I've just looked at the Archers site.
There is no bloody way that Lilian is not a brunette and no bigger than a size 10. Whoever that blousey blonde is, she's not my Lilian


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I know this will have been done before but I've just looked at the Archers site.
> There is no bloody way that Lilian is not a brunette and no bigger than a size 10. Whoever that blousey blonde is, she's not my Lilian


The amount she eats these days (all that pampering) would make 'blowsy' seem like an understatement.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

pennimania said:


> The amount she eats these days (all that pampering) would make 'blowsy' seem like an understatement.


 
 but that's just not how I imagine her 
speaking as a blousey blonde myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> but that's just not how I imagine her
> speaking as a blousey blonde myself


a blousey blonde or a blowsy blonde?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> but that's just not how I imagine her
> speaking as a blousey blonde myself


Strange, speaking as a brunette, I've always thought of Fag Ash Lil as a slightly more upmarket version of Bet Lynch.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a blousey blonde or a blowsy blonde?


I don't know, I can't spell


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Strange, speaking as a brunette, I've always thought of Fag Ash Lil as a slightly more upmarket version of Bet Lynch.


Really? she's always been a tall, slim and very stylish brunette here


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a blousey blonde or a blowsy blonde?


The two are not mutually exclusive....


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

I just think of her as a very unpleasant woman.

I must stop listening to this show, I keep getting upset about it


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I just think of her as a very unpleasant woman.
> 
> I must stop listening to this show, I keep getting upset about it


Mind you, compared to Vickoi she's adorable.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I just think of her as a very unpleasant woman.


As the last smoker left on the Archers I feel she's a kindred spirit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't mention Joe, his baccy and his Farmer's Lung...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Really? she's always been a tall, slim and very stylish brunette here


I still can't get over Lynda not being the spit of Nana Mouskouri


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I still can't get over Lynda not being the spit of Nana Mouskouri


----------



## pennimania (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't mention Joe, his baccy and his Farmer's Lung...


I won't, the scriptwriters don't worry about it, why would I ?

Just like they've forgotten all those other problems.

Patel? Amy's lover? EColi? Farmageddon?

All better now ......


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 1, 2013)

Let's at least say hello properly...
Paul...
No. Look.
How've you been?
I've been alright.
Shall we sit?
Sighs....
So.
So.
It's been a busy week. Matt and I have been working on this deal...
Paul...
I know I...
Will you please just let me I...
I wish it wasn't like this.
You know. If we met another time.
Lilian I
No I need to say this.
Just let me speak.
It doesn't even matter how I feel about badgers.

Change of scene during transcription there


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2013)

I have to say Lil's gone down in my estimation.

And so has roof.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2013)

Anybody else started to get into Ambridge Extra after the episodes with Clive? Horobin being picked up by the police, followed by the hunt-the-funeral-clue and now Alan and the theft accusation?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

two sheds, you're the wrong demographic! It's supposed to be pulling in those of the ages of Pip, Tom, Jazzer & Fallon...not hardened Archers listeners of a certain age who are scrabbling round for a further illicit Archers fix....


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't tell two sheds but I've been doing a bit of illicit listening on i-Player meself, although for ages I thought they'd axed it because it never came up on i-Player search....I eventually twigged it wasn't called "Archers Extra"


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Anybody else started to get into Ambridge Extra after the episodes with Clive? Horobin being picked up by the police, followed by the hunt-the-funeral-clue and now Alan and the theft accusation?


Yes to police, lost interest at the funeral bit, what's happening now?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2013)

What have I missed about Pip?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Yes to police, lost interest at the funeral bit, what's happening now?


 
Alan's been accused of thieving 

*awed hush*


----------



## pennimania (Feb 1, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Anybody else started to get into Ambridge Extra after the episodes with Clive? Horobin being picked up by the police, followed by the hunt-the-funeral-clue and now Alan and the theft accusation?


No


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2013)

Well don't come crying to me if you can't think of anything to say round the water cooler.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> two sheds, you're the wrong demographic! It's supposed to be pulling in those of the ages of Pip, Tom, Jazzer & Fallon...not hardened Archers listeners of a certain age who are scrabbling round for a further illicit Archers fix....


 
have you _heard_ episode 15-16?? some sozzled old religious bloke rambling . . . that's not going to attract the younger audience!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2013)

worked for Father Ted.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2013)

touche


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 1, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Anybody else started to get into Ambridge Extra after the episodes with Clive? Horobin being picked up by the police, followed by the hunt-the-funeral-clue and now Alan and the theft accusation?


Artichoke has.

_She didn't tell me she was listening._

Just one day she dropped it into conversation, casual as you like, that she knew what'd been happening in Liverpool.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 3, 2013)

my name is vm and i am a secret ambridge extra addict


----------



## weltweit (Feb 3, 2013)

When will Lilian be caught ..... it has to happen!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 3, 2013)

soon preferably! can't take much more of her snivveling


----------



## a_chap (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfaithfulness is the very worst betrayal of all.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope she leaves her mobile around with all the evidence on it.... then perhaps matt will bury her in the foundations of their latest joint venture...nor sure who I dislike most  lilian or matt ?


----------



## susie12 (Feb 4, 2013)

That Paul redefines snivelling and smarminess.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

Meanwhile I'm actually quite liking the nice Matt.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Meanwhile I'm actually quite liking the nice Matt.


 
*shudders*

I once nearly went out with a christian woman who had been married to a real arsehole, but he restrained himself so that she'd like him. Apparently he broke down after six months because the strain of being nice to people got too much for him.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 4, 2013)

weltweit said:


> When will Lilian be caught ..... it has to happen!


 
Mrs SFM and I are heartily sick of her carrying on* - and for the scriptwriters for drawing it out so long. Oh - and Pip is really getting on my tits as well 

* It might just be me but radio love scenes/sounds make my flesh crawl a bit...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

two sheds said:


> *shudders*


 
even nasty people aren't nasty ALL the time. If they hadn't written that he has the capacity to be nice Lillian wouldn't be in a quandary and would just leg it with Paul.


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2013)

Paul's a weirdo freak.  Mark my words, he has all the hallmarks of a classic stalker.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> Paul's a weirdo freak. Mark my words, he has all the hallmarks of a classic stalker.


 
didn't his 'I'll do all the running' bit give you the creeps?!


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2013)

wiskey said:


> didn't his 'I'll do all the running' bit give you the creeps?!


absolutely, I was getting almost scared for Lillian.  She will _never_ be free of him.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 4, 2013)

He seems to have no life of his own, no friends etc, yeah classic stalker.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't trust the new intensive dairyman either, he's going to be trouble, mass grave to be found on a canadian farm? Is Jenny too old for one last love child?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2013)

susie12 said:


> He seems to have no life of his own, no friends etc, yeah classic stalker.


 
Perhaps that is why Lilian does not leave and set up with him!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I don't trust the new intensive dairyman either, he's going to be trouble, mass grave to be found on a canadian farm? Is Jenny too old for one last love child?


 
He is just a rampant sexist.....


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2013)

wiskey said:


> even nasty people aren't nasty ALL the time. If they hadn't written that he has the capacity to be nice Lillian wouldn't be in a quandary and would just leg it with Paul.


 
Can I just check - this is the same Matt who as landlord recently caused the death of an elderly tenant by purposefully having his workman leave the house in a dangerous condition, subsequently forcing the elderly wife to move out to free up the house so that Matt could rent it out for a higher amount? It's all on tape remember, pusscat.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Can I just check - this is the same Matt who as landlord recently caused the death of an elderly tenant by purposefully having his workman leave the house in a dangerous condition, subsequently forcing the elderly wife to move out to free up the house so that Matt could rent it out for a higher amount? It's all on tape remember, pusscat.


 
Have to confess I was entirely unmoved by that storyline


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Have to confess I was entirely unmoved by that storyline


 
Tell that to the judge.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 4, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Can I just check - this is the same Matt who as landlord recently caused the death of an elderly tenant by purposefully having his workman leave the house in a dangerous condition, subsequently forcing the elderly wife to move out to free up the house so that Matt could rent it out for a higher amount? It's all on tape remember, pusscat.



They were so boring!

Shame only one of them died.

Loved Matt saying he was sorry for Bethany having Vickoi for a mum!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

I know she's comically irritating but Lynda's heart is in the right place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)

i'm just looking forward to pip getting her comeuppance.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 4, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know she's comically irritating but Lynda's heart is in the right place.


She ought to shove Vickoi's washing up her arse.

What does the woman do all day?

Certainly not shop, or cook. She has no other children. I know women who've had C sections, have toddlers as well and have no choice but to get on with it.

I suppose it is hard work lifting up those heavy bars of chocolate.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

surely it's having a special needs baby (who seems to have required absolutely no extra care thus far), it means she cant do her domestic chores anymore . . . or something.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 5, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm just looking forward to pip getting her comeuppance.


 
I'm looking forward to Pip (and the other younger characters for that matter) getting some fucking acting lessons.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 5, 2013)

wiskey said:


> surely it's having a special needs baby (who seems to have required absolutely no extra care thus far), it means she cant do her domestic chores anymore . . . or something.


I would buy that if we'd heard that the child had heart or bowel problems, but so far I've only picked up Vickoi fussing a bit about breast feeding (and that seems to be sorted now).

Even lazybones like me could manage the washing by three weeks.

Tbh, she can't do anything right as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

Downs babies are really hard to feed because they don't have a strong sucking reflex


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2013)

It took until she went to the pub for anybody to mention she even had downs, I was sort of expecting someone at the hospital to say something, a medical professional or somesuch.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 5, 2013)

wiskey said:


> It took until she went to the pub for anybody to mention she even had downs, I was sort of expecting someone at the hospital to say something, a medical professional or somesuch.


That's because they don't have the courage of their convictions with this storyline.

Theyre worried that people will be offended if anyone suggests there is a problem.

That's why Peggy is getting stick.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 5, 2013)

pennimania said:


> That's because they don't have the courage of their convictions with this storyline.
> 
> Theyre worried that people will be offended if anyone suggests there is a problem.
> 
> That's why Peggy is getting stick.


They're really not sure how to play it are they?

'I know, let's make Peggy do her bigoted reactionary thing again, that'll bring a bit of a dramatic element'


----------



## pennimania (Feb 5, 2013)

trashpony said:


> They're really not sure how to play it are they?
> 
> 'I know, let's make Peggy do her bigoted reactionary thing again, that'll bring a bit of a dramatic element'


Obviously I detest Peggy but I thought it a massive cop out to use her for this.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Brief Encounter on the Archers, cheeky bloody script writers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, that was OTT. It only would have been funny if it was Lynda.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think they had the right train noises for Cheltenham station (bipping before automatic door closing..) That was a painful episode and I only hope Matt is tracking her phone or something.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> They're really not sure how to play it are they?
> 
> 'I know, let's make Peggy do her bigoted reactionary thing again, that'll bring a bit of a dramatic element'


 
I was a bit miffed last week when Nic said she had to work an extra night in the pub because Rhys was going to Wales, Will's response was 'what so I have to have the kids, he owes me a pint then'  . . . looking after _your own children_ isn't babysitting!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I was a bit miffed last week when Nic said she had to work an extra night in the pub because Rhys was going to Wales, Will's response was 'what so I have to have the kids, he owes me a pint then'  . . . looking after _your own children_ isn't babysitting!


Quite a few if my male friends say they're babysitting when they're looking after their kids 

Makes no sense anyway as presumably he looks after the kids every other night she's in the Bull


----------



## susie12 (Feb 8, 2013)

i know but Will is terminally dense.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm getting to the point that I only listen to the programme so I can join in on the BBC message boards.

So much more entertaining than the show itself

I hate Will too. I would kill him just for his irritating, self pitying drone.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Archers message board is vicious!


----------



## pennimania (Feb 8, 2013)

susie12 said:


> The Archers message board is vicious!


I know


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2013)

Did you see the furore about how Freddie rode a horse? I got scared


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2013)

The wonderful Nancy's take.....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2013/feb/07/a-month-in-ambridge-archers?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2013)

What is up with 'rob'?  He is clearly not to be trusted. Disappearing off to the 'cloakroom' (was it?). Not right.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Did you see the furore about how Freddie rode a horse? I got scared


But they did get so many things wrong there......and talking of horses, what did Rob mean by his 'hunting' coat?

Oh hang on, I'm getting into the sort of debate I like on DTA


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2013)

It was a two minute scene in a fictional story with a fictional boy pretending to ride a fictional horse... Forgive me but does it matter


----------



## pennimania (Feb 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> It was a two minute scene in a fictional story with a fictional boy pretending to ride a fictional horse... Forgive me but does it matter


Yes.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2013)

This is an acceptable impersonation of Clarrie. Though it'll improve a bit when she stops trying to be her predecessor *quite* so hard, IMO


----------



## pennimania (Feb 11, 2013)

They are shutting the Archers message board down on 25th February.

They DO want to get rid of TA


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 11, 2013)

pennimania said:


> They are shutting the Archers message board down on 25th February.
> 
> They DO want to get rid of TA


tbf, I have a feeling that the Archers messageboards have not been _entirely _integral to the programme's 50yr survival regime?

Artichoke loves them, mind. (She loves Ambridge Extra, too. I wonder if they'll replace everything on R4 with Ambridge Extra?)


----------



## pennimania (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, I have a feeling that the Archers messageboards have not been _entirely _integral to the programme's 50yr survival regime?
> 
> Artichoke loves them, mind. (She loves Ambridge Extra, too. I wonder if they'll replace everything on R4 with Ambridge Extra?)


Obviously not.

But in the last couple of years there has been a great deal of criticism of various storylines on DTA.

Started really with SATTC. I had stopped listening about 4 years previously but still enjoyed reading the boards.

The DS story and Lilian/Paul fiasco has really attracted a shower of bile ( not least from me) and the on dit is that the scriptwriters apparently do not shake it off but are really angry about it.

But I am paranoid enough to think that it has got so dire precisely to lose listeners so they can then say there is no demand.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2013)

hmm, trying to make Peggy human again?

Substitute did make me smile tho


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm getting really pissed off with Lilian now.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm getting really pissed off with Lilian now.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 17, 2013)

Artichoke reckons the llama caught badger-borne TB.........


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Poisoned by Salieri!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Artichoke reckons the llama caught badger-borne TB.........


and me


----------



## wiskey (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely poisoned 

(((llama))) 

I'm growing to like Linda


----------



## wiskey (Feb 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Started really with SATTC. I had stopped listening about 4 years previously but still enjoyed reading the boards.



What is SATTC? (its probably really obvious)


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2013)

What? Paul is related to Matt?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> What? Paul is related to Matt?


Brother, but iirc, Matt was put in an orphanage but Paul wasn't.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> They are shutting the Archers message board down on 25th February.
> 
> They DO want to get rid of TA


I was just listening to the item about that on Feedback. Their justification is that the Archers has a million (or is it several million) listeners but only 10,000 of them uses the message boards. The BBC thinks that the posters can carry on by using Facebook and Twitter.

Stand by to repel boarders. When 10,000 Archers board users start searching for an alternative home, this thread may appeal to many of them. Perhaps we could set up a complete forum for the purpose and ask the BBC to publicise it for free like they have Twitter and Facebook.

EDITED TO ADD: I have just found out that The Telegraph has decided to host an alternative Archers forum. So far they have 12 contributors, but it has only been going for 2 days.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> What is SATTC? (its probably really obvious)


Shake Ambridge to the core


----------



## wiskey (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers Penn, I don't know what that is though 

I also heard (most of) the Feedback thing. Tbh it sounds like actually talking about the Archers wasn't what any of these people were really upset about, it was the fact that they had formed a community and then it split up - so imo they need to move somewhere all together which isn't at the mercy of an international corporation. Does make you wonder though what would happen if Ed decided to turn this all off one day.

The BBC bloke did come across as pretty out of touch and heartless though imo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Cheers Penn, I don't know what that is though


It's what Vanessa Whitburn said before she pushed Nigel off the roof.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 18, 2013)

oh ok.

((Nigel))


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 18, 2013)

Why when doing the house tour did Elizabeth ask the bloke she was with if selling off Julia's jewellery was ok with him?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Why when doing the house tour did Elizabeth ask the bloke she was with if selling off Julia's jewellery was ok with him?


He was Julia's partner. A nice bloke too


----------



## pennimania (Feb 18, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Cheers Penn, I don't know what that is though
> 
> I also heard (most of) the Feedback thing. Tbh it sounds like actually talking about the Archers wasn't what any of these people were really upset about, it was the fact that they had formed a community and then it split up - so imo they need to move somewhere all together which isn't at the mercy of an international corporation. Does make you wonder though what would happen if Ed decided to turn this all off one day.
> 
> The BBC bloke did come across as pretty out of touch and heartless though imo.



I thought exactly the same! About the editor deciding to stop. 

Because it must be a thankless task sometimes, and I think he has mentioned that less people post than formerly. ( I might be wrong about that though).

I don't post much, never have, but I check every day, usually several times and it means a lot to me. Especially as I live in such an isolated area.
 And so many people here have made friends, met partners and had babies! 

But apparently even DTA has acted as Cupid

But that counts for nothing apparently. We better be very nice to the editor - or does that still count as 'brown nosing'?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 21, 2013)

So, it took until today to slip a horse meat reference in....


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 24, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Artichoke reckons the llama caught badger-borne TB.........


+1 to Artichoke there


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 25, 2013)

'Why worry David needlessly...'

Oh, you fuckspanner, Linda


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)

David's going to go ballistic when he finds out....which he'll probably do via Alistair.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> David's going to go ballistic when he finds out....which he'll probably do via Alistair.


With luck he'll take his gun and shoot Linda, who I like, so she will just be injured not dead. Then David will go to prison and Ruth will have to sell the farm and move herself and her kids back up north to live with her mum. Jill will top herself with the shame of it and Elizabeth will sell up and move away with Ifti to forget all the bad things that have happened in Ambridge.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 26, 2013)

Having always had a soft spot for him I'm bored with jazzer now, he needs to grow up


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> +1 to Artichoke there



So, Pip is obviously about to get her comeuppance...in what form will it take?


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Are the story lines  deliberately predictable, do they think we take comfort in predicting how things will 'unravel'. At times it's like listening to storyboarding 101.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 5, 2013)

It's all Alice's fault.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 5, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's all Alice's fault.


Yeah I have to say this storyline is all a bit 'women, know your place'.

But absolutely  - didn't see that coming *at all*


----------



## a_chap (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a bit preposterous really. In fact I can't think of any TA storylines that I've liked in the last couple of years.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't worry about Chris.

I'm sure he'll be right as rain in a fortnight.

Alice will forget Canada and probably be in pod by May.

Shame they've left it a bit late for an Xmas baby.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 6, 2013)

No way, Chris will develop a quite rational fear of horses and dump the business on Jazza in exchange for an old Massey Fergusson, and he'll be off to Canada to try his and as a lumberjack.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 6, 2013)

I listened again today at lunchtime and Alice reduced me to tears


----------



## pennimania (Mar 6, 2013)

I listened again and Alice made me feel unwell.

Mr mania overheard this and commented that my prediction had been correct. I knew they would be very unlikely to let her leave Ambridge


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2013)

II listened to the phone call earlier and I have an overwhelming desire to kill Jennifer. 

"oh but darling..." *bang*


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 7, 2013)

It's all very well this emotional intensive care scene YET AGAIN, but what about the TB infected llamas, the true drama?

Will it be the end of David'n'Roof, or could an evil badger infect a high quality guernsey heard ad put end to doorstep delivery for ever?

I am convinced we will end up with wholesale emmigration to Canada and tumble weeds blowing around the green. 

The decline has started. You notice no one is tending to the telephone kiosk any more!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2013)

FFS this storyline about Alice not being able to get on a plane for days and days is really getting on my tits. Surely you'd ring the airline and tell them your husband had been critically injured and they'd find you a seat. It's not like she's in Borneo or something


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2013)

Brian could afford to charter a plane, for that matter.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Brian could afford to charter a plane, for that matter.


Yeah and there's that. Flying via Seattle and Amsterdam. Good grief - it's the 21st Century!


----------



## pennimania (Mar 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> FFS this storyline about Alice not being able to get on a plane for days and days is really getting on my tits. Surely you'd ring the airline and tell them your husband had been critically injured and they'd find you a seat. It's not like she's in Borneo or something


All these potentially good storylines are spoilt by lack of attention to detail.

Not to mention the number of fatal or serious accidents to young characters and the equally idiotic death by chair to non speaking nonagerians.

In this last episode we had two sisters, both widows by fatal accidents.......

I knew I should never have started listening again


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that Walter's on the island that Oliver was rescued from.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes if you don't die young of farming then you live to be 2,000 and die of sitting down.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yeah I have to say this storyline is all a bit 'women, know your place'.


I thought it was more, posh, selfish & young, me, me, me and no discussion with her other half.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I thought it was more, posh, selfish & young, me, me, me and no discussion with her other half.


No, I don't see it that way at all.

She is going to see the error of daring to look beyond ambridgep. I thought Chris was appallingly complacent and bucolic. Alice should never have married him mind, but she has a right not to want to stay stuck in the same place all her life.

Mind you, I may have missed something because I only started listening again in August.

I am reminded, however, that there was a hospital bed vigil quite recently. I didn't hear that, but surely twice in less than a year beggars belief?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

...it was the way she went behind his back. Sneaky and selfish. He clearly feels betrayed.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 8, 2013)

and deservedly so imo, she lied repeatedly and she only really thought of herself.

much like Pip is. I really want to kill her in the face atm!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2013)

But surely they would have had a conversation about Alice's career ambitions? Why would she do a masters and then sit on her arse in some shitty job in Borsetshire?

When was the last hospital vigil? Freddie? Honestly, those horses are a bloody menace


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> But surely they would have had a conversation about Alice's career ambitions? Why would she do a masters and then sit on her arse in some shitty job in Borsetshire?


...but his struggle to get his business together...Did she fail to notice any of that? It's like Alice just saw it as a erotic vehicle for Chris to be sweaty and stripped to the waist in the forge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> When was the last hospital vigil?


Don't forget Adam getting clubbed over the head when the thieves tried to rob the farm vehicle.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't forget Adam getting clubbed over the head when the thieves tried to rob the farm vehicle.


Oh yes. He's been quiet for so long I'd forgotten about him


----------



## pennimania (Mar 9, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh yes. He's been quiet for so long I'd forgotten about him


Just like the scriptwriters


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2013)

am i the only one that's pretty  at all this banging on about freddie's inheritance? where does lily fit in to the picture?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

She's a girl...feudal inheritance, innit?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2013)

no fucker still does that do they?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

The very posh do, or the estate will have to be split between siblings.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2013)

wasn't there some massive deal over elizabeth's share of the farm years back? so she's not posh enough to turn her own inheritance down


----------



## trashpony (Mar 10, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> wasn't there some massive deal over elizabeth's share of the farm years back? so she's not posh enough to turn her own inheritance down


Oh yes, Lizzie and her me, me, me ness - I insist I have my share of the farm even though I have married a man who is as rich as Croesus


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 10, 2013)

An eight hour wait in Amsterdam.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Alice should never have married him mind


...other way around...a family of bolters.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...other way around...a family of bolters.


You see I quite like the Aldridges. Especially Bryan 

But the Carters?

Neil is ok, but the others - ugh, ugh and thrice ugh!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to see they are retaining the 'anyone with a cockney accent is a thieving bastard' angle.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 11, 2013)

So who's Des then? Apart from a being thieving bastard of course.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

Dodgy Des...last seen in the company of Clive Horobin iirc


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 11, 2013)

What happened to Christiffer? I've been doing some sewing so R4 has gone on again.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> What happened to Christiffer? I've been doing some sewing so R4 has gone on again.


Kicked in the chest by one of Shula's horses...critically injured, touch and go...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm with you pennimania. I might have to take a break soon if they don't pull their socks up.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'm with you pennimania. I might have to take a break soon if they don't pull their socks up.


I have an awful feeling that all these recent story lines are just going to fizzle out and we'll be back to Lilian and fecking Paul, Joe Grundy 's hilarious teeth and some tosh about Simnel cakes.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 12, 2013)

I didn't like Paul from the start, too creepy. I reckon he could turn into a bunny boiler. Not that I care because I'm hacked off with Lilian. I'm hacked off with the whole lot of them right now.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 12, 2013)

Stories about false teeth and simnel cakes is what I want! That's what TA storylines should cover.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 12, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Stories about false teeth and simnel cakes is what I want! That's what TA storylines should cover.


I prefer foot and mouth and various other discords.

I do want drama, but not the sort that is ramped up and then fizzles out.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought the llama TB thing would prove more of a storyline


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I thought the llama TB thing would prove more of a storyline


Just wait...it will I reckon David is going to go postal when he finds out...it's just possible that not only will he shoot the remaining llamas, he may just shoot Pip too.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 12, 2013)

We can but hope.  I would like David, Pip and Ruth to be killed by marauding badgers seeking revenge for their companion killed by David.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 13, 2013)

susie12 said:


> We can but hope.  I would like David, Pip and Ruth to be killed by marauding badgers seeking revenge for their companion killed by David.


I fear you may be libelling David there, I don't think we can hold him responsible for the run over badger....he wanted to kill it but Linda insisted it had a long, lingering death, administered at the animal sanctuary. 
You know how editor worries about these legal niceties.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 13, 2013)

Even as Des asked Darren to help him with a "sporting" event I found myself shouting at the radio. No sane, sensible storyline could be so piss-poor surely.

And, lo, five minutes later it turns out they have money problems. I wonder which writer thought up that incredibly fiendish twist.

Is this The Poorest Plot ever?


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 13, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is this The Poorest Plot ever?


yes.  Tuesday night's episode was the worst ever.  Normally good writing and acting makes a drama out of the mundane.. .they seem to want to ramp up the plots but it doesn't improve the quality....I'm tempted to switch off too.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 13, 2013)

> I fear you may be libelling David there,


 No, he killed a badger ages ago, shot it I think.  He has got it coming from the badger community.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 13, 2013)

Hopefully Shula will be up for corporate manslaughter..


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 13, 2013)

Or Chris lands himself a Darwin Award.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 13, 2013)

"sporting event" = dog fighting i reckon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> "sporting event" = dog fighting i reckon.


Dogging, perhaps?


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2013)

I see that Chris is well on the way to a complete recovery as predicted.

Now a month of 'suspence' while Alice dithers


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2013)

Where is Pip getting all her money from?


----------



## pennimania (Mar 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Where is Pip getting all her money from?


The 2 milking shifts that she does for Tom.

Another improbability.

According to another message board, Chris' s recovery so quickly is nothing short of miraculous.   Ho hum.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2013)

pennimania said:


> The 2 milking shifts that she does for Tom.
> 
> Another improbability.
> 
> According to another message board, Chris' s recovery so quickly is nothing short of miraculous. Ho hum.


She can't earn more than £100/week doing that (being generous).

And yes, it does seem absolutely miraculous that he's going home next week. Even Adam's recuperation seemed to be a bit more drawn out


----------



## susie12 (Mar 22, 2013)

All the plots are sieve like in their holiness, it's becoming really ludicrous.  Chris just had that accident so that Alice couldn't leave Ambridge ever ever ever.  It's like Village of the Damned.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)

I've hardly listened recently it's so dire. I never thought that would happen, I've been their most loyal listener.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Me too, and it's never been that reality based, but the writing seems to have got really lazy lately.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 22, 2013)

Its the lack of research that drives me mad.

It's always been unrealistic but now it goes in for storylines that just ask for nitpicking.

The Tom ready meals is the most obvious. And they go on about them so much 

But the one that drove me round the bend was Ed and Emma's poverty. The scriptwriters had been told by the editor 'not to go down the benefits route'. Why the hell not?

I thought the programme was originally planned to disseminate information?

I also hate the Vicky baby storyline. I think a very one sided view has been shown and doubt the scriptwriters have the stamina to deal with a lifelong issue.

But I think the show won't last that long.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 22, 2013)

pennimania said:


> ....... The scriptwriters had been told by the editor 'not to go down the benefits route'. .............


 
How do you know?  It was originally supposed to be informative and I don't see why they don;'t use the storylines to give info about benefits and public services.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to listen without fail. For the first time ever I now switch the radio off and don't listen to the omnibus either.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 22, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> How do you know?  It was originally supposed to be informative and I don't see why they don;'t use the storylines to give info about benefits and public services.


Vanessa Whitburn ( the editor) used those exact words in a Women's Hour interview about 2 months ago.

If I can find a link I will do so.

It was a huge talking point on the now defunct BBC message board.


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2013)

Tom really should die.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> Tom really should die.


I was about to say the wrong brother died but that just reminded me about the grandson who caused so much drama and has now been entirely forgotten. 

Of course Emma and ed would be eligible for benefits and it infuriates me that they just swerved from reality for fear of upsetting their middle England listeners. 

I hate to say this bit I think Vanessa needs to go. I've been listening for 30 years and I just don't care any more. It makes me really sad


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I hate to say this bit I think Vanessa needs to go. I've been listening for 30 years and I just don't care any more. It makes me really sad


This, although I've been actively listening for over 40. One of my children even showed recognition of Barwick Green at a few days old as she'd heard the the tune twice a day for the best part of nine months


----------



## pennimania (Mar 23, 2013)

It's terrible isn't it?

I mean that so many long term listeners feel like this ?

It's been part of my life for nearly 50 years. I stopped listening about 4 years ago, only starting again last summer.

Now I tune in for irritation's sake.

And I only do that on I player, certainly wouldn't if I had to remember when it was on.


----------



## Hulot (Mar 24, 2013)

I was a dedicated listener for decades but I can't bear to hear it now. I dropped it in the aftermath of the SATTC debacle - I just hated the way I felt the audience was being manipulated and disrespected.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 24, 2013)

Spoiler



_SATTC  _2505


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 25, 2013)

I see they accidentally scripted the end of ed's poverty porn before the end of the recession, so are needing to tag-team poverty porn a couple of peripherals to stay current.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes and I hope the poor of Britain have noted that what they really need to get out of their problems is a suitable software package.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2013)

Vanessa  is retiring http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21937277


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2013)

It's an absolutely stunning story line on how boring whatshisname is with his sausages and demands for where the business goes. They've built up him droning on and on about his sausages over the months (years?) so that it's entirely convincing when whatshername tells him how boring and self centred he's been.

The only people likely to find whatshisname more boring than whatshername does are all the Archers listeners who've heard him droning on and on all these months about his fucking sausages.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2013)

I loath the Archers. I can listen to radio 4 all day quite happily, but am compelled to turn it off at the first sound of The Archers (and The Moral Maze). The same shit every day, 3 times a week


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2013)

nogojones said:


> The same shit every day, 3 times a week


 
Twelve


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I hate to say this bit I think Vanessa needs to go. I've been listening for 30 years and I just don't care any more. It makes me really sad



Bully!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21978079

She feels bullied.

They keep referring Nigel's death but I don't mind that....when he was selling swimming pools in the 80s I think we would have relished the thought of it...it's the piling up of smaller dramas that are clichéd, peter out, or don't seem thoroughly researched.

Anyway, we will see what it's like under new management.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

omg, that story led me to this one that I hadn't seen before

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21714708

One mustn't prejudge, but, well, it's hard not to


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 29, 2013)

Surprised to learn Ruth's dad Solly Prichard was played by Richard Griffiths.  (rip)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Surprised to learn Ruth's dad was Richard Griffiths.  (rip)


I knew that, but I am a bit of an Archers nerd.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

Solly, the bog roll manufacturer.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I knew that, but I am a bit of an Archers nerd.


Correction. _*Was*_. I'm annoyed with it at the moment and turn the radio off when it comes on to stop me bursting a blood vessel.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Surprised to learn Ruth's dad Solly Prichard was played by Richard Griffiths.  (rip)


uhh, no she wasn't


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I knew that, but I am a bit of an Archers nerd.


eh?  felicity finch was the daughtere of a childless man?  i'm confused


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

ohh, okay, now i get it.  doh!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> eh? felicity finch was the daughtere of a childless man? i'm confused


Richard Griffiths had kids, he just liked to keep his family private. He played a lot of gay men, but he wasn't gay in real life.


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2013)

You'll be telling me he wasn't a crime solving chef next. He managed to keep his family very private going y the number of articles saying he is childless


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2013)

belboid said:


> You'll be telling me he wasn't a crime solving chef next. He managed to keep his family very private going y the number of articles saying he is childless


If you listen to Desert Island Discs (still available) you'll learn that he did have children. He just wanted to keep his family completely out of the glare that celebrity brings.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 30, 2013)

"Every time I've talked about my family in the past, people have ended up getting upset," he says. "So I said to my friends and family: 'I shan't refer to you at all, and there's nothing for you to get upset about. There's the deal.'" He finishes by flashing that chipmunk grin of his - a baring of teeth that could be seen as either jovial or aggressive. He won't even confirm whether or not he has any children (the cuttings suggest not). "I'm not interested in the casual interest of strangers," he says in his flat, trace-of-Teesside vowels"

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/richard-griffiths-a-touch-of-class-419571.html


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

What is going on with Pip?

And that lilian, what a slapper!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 31, 2013)

What's simnel cake?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 31, 2013)

If pip moves out will the bedroom tax be deducted from  the farm's common agricultural policy subsidy?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> What's simnel cake?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simnel_cake


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you bake one today, Mrs M? I'm sure I've never eaten it and had never heard of it in relation to Easter. Regional thing?


----------



## pennimania (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought the way David and Ruth treated Pip was abysmal.

I have a 20 year old and I certainly wouldn't expect him to hang around all day, Easter or not.

And expecting her to take granny out to some deadly fair at stately home? Get real.

If the kid was at home she'd probably be spending most of her time in her bedroom, after the chores were done.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Did you bake one today, Mrs M? I'm sure I've never eaten it and had never heard of it in relation to Easter. Regional thing?


Not sure. My Mum cooked for a living (weddings etc) and made several each year for Easter. She was brought up near Didcot, but lived in London after she got married.


eta
I didn't do any cooking today, but my daughter cooked a massive delicious meal. I made a jelly


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I thought the way David and Ruth treated Pip was abysmal.
> 
> I have a 20 year old and I certainly wouldn't expect him to hang around all day, Easter or not.
> 
> ...


Not listened for ages but I do know she agreed to work and stay on the farm while she was studying, for an allowance, car insurance etc plus free board


----------



## wiskey (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually I think Pip deserves to take her Granny to the fair, they did ask her to be back for tea and she wasn't - they didn't strop over her not being there all day but saying you can't see your granny because you are seeing someone else's takes the piss


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2013)

Pip retreats into bedroom to sulk, play her Smiths MP3s and wax her skis. Epic radio. But the Smiths? Does anyone under 40 know who they are/were? Writers showing their age.


----------



## pennimania (Apr 2, 2013)

hendo said:


> Pip retreats into bedroom to sulk, play her Smiths MP3s and wax her skis. Epic radio. But the Smiths? Does anyone under 40 know who they are/were? Writers showing their age.


My kids (18, 20 and 31) all think that they (separately) discovered the Smiths.

The younger two went to see Morrissey in Inverness 2@ years ago.

He is their god.


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2013)

David and Ruth obviously never listened to them, so they wont have put her off. I'm not even sure the programme recognised 'pop' music existed when the Smiths were actually around


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2013)

pennimania said:


> My kids (18, 20 and 31) all think that they (separately) discovered the Smiths.
> 
> The younger two went to see Morrissey in Inverness 2@ years ago.
> 
> He is their god.


This is heartening.


----------



## pennimania (Apr 2, 2013)

hendo said:


> This is heartening.


Yeah, but they act as if they discovered them.

Everyone knows that it was me


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 2, 2013)

did we here Alice humming "husband in a coma, oh no, I think it's serious" a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2013)

You could set the whole of The Archers to Smiths songs.
'William it was Really Nothing'
'Aldridge in a Tutu'
and so on.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't listened since Wednesday and tonight I'm sure I heard creepy Paul talking to another woman. Help, what have I missed?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I haven't listened since Wednesday and tonight I'm sure I heard creepy Paul talking to another woman. Help, what have I missed?


WTF is going on. I always thought Paul was a bit stalky but I have no idea what's going on now


----------



## trashpony (Apr 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> WTF is going on. I always thought Paul was a bit stalky but I have no idea what's going on now


no fucking idea. assume that celia is his ex-wife and they think it's a good idea to light a flame under the slow-burning story?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2013)

We are supposed to be afraid for Lillian... Personally I'm with Brenda


----------



## pennimania (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't give a Tom Archer sausage for Lilian.

She can stuff her olives and stem ginger biscuits where the sun don't shine.

And I used to like her because she was one of the most realistic characters. 

Even on Easter Sunday she said something I frequently say myself about Sunday being about lie ins. But these days she is mostly a great big bore.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually LOL'd when I heard the latest twist in the piss-poor Lillian/Paul saga. I couldn't beleive how desperate the writers have become.

I'm rather sad that after 75 years I've become disillusioned with tales of country folk and life in Ambridge.

-sigh-


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 3, 2013)

I like Lillian, she's just been going through a bad patch these last couple of years.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sure sure age as ago some one made a very prescient post about Paul being manipulative, I searched but I can't find it now....anyway I'm sure they were spot on


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

I am now a regular listener. However I can't seem to remember any of the characters or storyline though. This has been going on a year, is something wrong with me?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2013)

No that's normal  you should start getting worried if it changes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

two sheds said:
			
		

> No that's normal  you should start getting worried if it changes.



Phew  I thought I had something wrong with me. Can listen intently through the programme but by the time the next one starts I have zero recollection. The theme tune is pleasing


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, and it doesn't actually matter that you can't remember, it's one of the charms.

An ex's lecturer said it's the BBC's equivalent of zen buddhism. You turn the radio on and switch your mind off for a quarter of an hour.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm sure sure age as ago some one made a very prescient post about Paul being manipulative, I searched but I can't find it now....anyway I'm sure they were spot on


I'm claiming it!


belboid said:


> Paul's a weirdo freak. Mark my words, he has all the hallmarks of a classic stalker.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm claiming it!


well, you were spot on...well done!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I didn't like Paul from the start, too creepy. I reckon he could turn into a bunny boiler.


I was onto Paul too


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2013)

Caught tonight's episode and it was rather _nice_ for a change.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2013)

Go Brenda!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2013)

(((Tom)))


----------



## izz (Apr 7, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The wonderful Nancy's take.....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2013/feb/07/a-month-in-ambridge-archers?INTCMP=SRCH


 
She is beyond awesome and a nifty little writer herself. I would apologise for quoting such a relatively old post but am pissed so don't give a fuck


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2013)

ta for that, hadn't seen it.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> (((Tom)))


 
Fuck Tom* - he made his own bed. *

* Figuratively speaking
* Figuratively speaking


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah but in his completely blinkered version of the world which revolves entirely around him he very much did not see Brenda dumping him coming  . . . bit like kicking a puppy.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Yeah but in his completely blinkered version of the world which revolves entirely around him he very much did not see Brenda dumping him coming . . . bit like kicking a puppy.


 
... but ... what's going to happen to ... the sausages?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2013)

Well quite, the ready meals clearly have to come first! 

Bit sad about the cows too. You wouldn't have thought they'd be so quick to get rid of their herd.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

blimey, who knew Morris (Maurice?) was so wise.  Or even that M..., he, really _was_ at all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> blimey, who knew Morris (Maurice?) was so wise. Or even that M..., he, really _was_ at all.


Neil Nunes (continuity) pronounced it More-Rees so I'm guessing Maurice. I didn't hear the episode as I now switch off, but I heard Neil Nunes. He can mispronounce me any time he likes. What a voice.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 11, 2013)

Heartwarming stuff...the Archers as it should be, no drama, just the WI. Peggy will be offering to babysit before you know it.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

Just catching up.

Poor Tom 

Why is Emmuh being so down about the new baby?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 16, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Poor Tom
> 
> Why is Emmuh being so down about the new baby?


I don't feel sorry for Tom, he's a tosser.

I think Emmur is jealous - I think she was fairly sure that Nic was done with kids and that was the one thing she could provide Clarrie with that Nic couldn't. Clarrie gets on much better with Nic than she does with Emmur


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't feel sorry for Tom, he's a tosser.


 
yeah I know he is, there was just something about the way he was talking to his mum about it. Good scriptwriting I guess.

By the end of the last episode I was back to being ambivalent about him.


----------



## pennimania (Apr 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't feel sorry for Tom, he's a tosser.
> 
> I think Emmur is jealous - I think she was fairly sure that Nic was done with kids and that was the one thing she could provide Clarrie with that Nic couldn't. Clarrie gets on much better with Nic than she does with Emmur


You only have to go on Mumsnet for 5 minutes ( I know ) to find out that people are always thinking other people ( well women) are trying to steal the thunder by announcing pregnancy, wedding or whatever. 

I think it's been particularly dire this week btw.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Apr 16, 2013)

Will no one think of the weeners


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 17, 2013)

vauxhallmum said:


> Will no one think of the weeners


or the llamas!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2013)

dog fighting was a bit predictable


----------



## susie12 (Apr 17, 2013)

Darrel is such a dimwit. And why would he suddenly confide all to Neil?  Clunky to say the least.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> dog fighting was a bit predictable





wayward bob said:


> "sporting event" = dog fighting i reckon.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 17, 2013)

Clarrie handled the Emmur whine very skillfully


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 19, 2013)

Good lord, Ambridge needs an intensive care unit installed in the village hall, looks like more coma drama on the way


----------



## wiskey (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear oh dear. I have no sympathy for Darryl though, that was painful to listen to, I just wanted to slap him. 

Neil however...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 21, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Neil however...


 
...has been shot.

Script Writers now at the bottom of the barrel and scraping very hard


----------



## hendo (Apr 22, 2013)

a_chap said:


> ...has been shot.
> 
> Script Writers now at the bottom of the barrel and scraping very hard


 
Well now, just hang on. There's a history of shooting incidents in the Archers running back decades.

Tom Forrest shot a poacher in the woods once, and only got off because Phil Archer was a magistrate and had 'a word' with the authorities.

Clive Horobin took a shotty to the Post office once, in a particulary desperate moment back in the early nineties. I don't think the weapon was discharged, but Jack nearly had a heart attack. The incident led to Susan doing time, as she sheltered her brother from the police dragnet.

Also Jack was actually shot and injured by a client on a Brian Aldridge estate partridge shoot. Some say it triggered the Alzheimers.

So people do get shot in the Archers. And Adam was kidnapped once, but nobody ever speaks of it.

Edited: And of course Glen shot himself in his keepers cottage, when being Helen Archers bf became just too fucking much. I was forgetting that.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 22, 2013)

hendo said:


> Edited: And of course Glen shot himself in his keepers cottage, when being Helen Archers bf became just too fucking much. I was forgetting that.


 
Greg. The miserable old git was called Greg


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2013)

hendo said:


> Well now, just hang on. There's a history of shooting incidents in the Archers running back decades.


 
I'm not sure what your point is. Are you saying this is a good, inventive, _credible _plot line? Or, as with the other shooting events in the past merely desperation on the part of the SWs.

Admittedly I don't live in London but I don't know of any shootings in my extended circle of friends/family. Live in Ambridge and you're likely to know quite a few.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2013)

Clearly the countryside is full of people brandishing guns. 

From last nights episode I also learned that you can be shot with a shot gun and be  walking around within two days! Something I hadn't appreciated before.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2013)

god dammit I really thought we'd got rid of her then!!


----------



## hendo (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm suggesting that Borsetshire has had a number of shootings down the years. An Ambridge adult male runs many risks. He may be shot by a Horobin, trampled by a rare breed or shagged to death by Lillian. It's rare anyone from Ambridge dies abed. My first experience of an Ambridger fatality was in late seventies when Aunty Laura died freezing and alone under a hedge.   Violence and brutality is the hallmark of that part of the world, together with a scarcely masked sexual licentiousness. That's why I tune in.


----------



## hendo (Apr 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Greg. The miserable old git was called Greg


Heh, yeah. Whatever, I always thought the cops asked one too few q's about that one. Pat was grinning into her yoghurt for months after that.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 23, 2013)

And this is why I think Nigel's death was directly inspired by Game of Thrones.  Vanessa Whitburn read the book, was taken by George RR Martin's unsentimental dispatching of Ned Stark, and lo Nigel's fate was sealed.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe they shot Neil! Mrs SFM and I both shouted at the radio when it happened. So many more deserving targets.
Is it just me who feels deeply uncomfortable at the sound effects during the Lillian/Paul love scenes..


----------



## trashpony (Apr 23, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> I can't believe they shot Neil! Mrs SFM and I both shouted at the radio when it happened. So many more deserving targets.
> Is it just me who feels deeply uncomfortable at the sound effects during the Lillian/Paul love scenes..


I'm still traumatised by the Jolene/Sid shower scene and these are equally icky


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm still traumatised by the Jolene/Sid shower scene and these are equally icky


 
Forgot about that one - very nasty


----------



## hendo (Apr 23, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Forgot about that one - very nasty


Do you remember when he dropped the soap? URRRRRRRR


----------



## hendo (Apr 23, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> And this is why I think Nigel's death was directly inspired by Game of Thrones.  Vanessa Whitburn read the book, was taken by George RR Martin's unsentimental dispatching of Ned Stark, and lo Nigel's fate was sealed.


 
We need an incest related beheading in the Archers for total Westeros synchronicity. Round the back of Grey Gables.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 24, 2013)

that's not a nice thought.  thanks for that.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2013)

FFS despite the unlikelihood of a fatal car accident happening in the yard, I wish it had shut whiny Pip up for good. 

Did they really need to make her *more* whiny?!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2013)

That's what I said at the top of the page, I REALLY want bad things to happen to her, or her to go mute.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 25, 2013)

We've already had one whiny Pip drama a few years ago, why do we have to suffer another one, with even higher levels of whininess?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm waiting for Paul to reveal his full blown psycho persona to Lillian so they can take this affair to its long-delayed conclusion.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> I'm waiting for Paul to reveal his full blown psycho persona to Lillian so they can take this affair to its long-delayed conclusion.


I think it's going to keep limping on for at least another month, even when she does realise what a nutter he is


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I think it's going to keep limping on for at least another month, even when she does realise what a nutter he is


 
Sadly I think you're right


----------



## wiskey (Apr 26, 2013)

It's dragged on long enough already, derv and I had money on him killing her over christmas but we're still waiting


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2013)

As Anita Dobson is playing Paul's ex wife, I reckon she will turn up in Ambridge at some point.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 26, 2013)

I think Matt's going to hear about the date at the racetrack.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2013)

Shirl said:


> As Anita Dobson is playing Paul's ex wife, I reckon she will turn up in Ambridge at some point.


be a bit of a waste if all we get is her on the end of the line a couple of times.

Plus she's said she's in it more.


----------



## wiskey (May 6, 2013)

So presumably the person from the place with the letters who comes to talk about TB in cows will mention that Salieri died of TB....

Then David kills Linda and feeds her to the remaining llamas?


----------



## hendo (May 12, 2013)

belboid said:


> be a bit of a waste if all we get is her on the end of the line a couple of times.
> 
> Plus she's said she's in it more.


 
Is there a job going at the Bull? Watch out Jolene


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2013)

I listen to the Archers a fair amount and often catch the omnibus. However I have no idea who is who or what is going on. Just me?


----------



## wiskey (May 12, 2013)

What would you like to know? Do you really wanna know and be sucked in?


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2013)

RIP Jack


----------



## Shirl (May 13, 2013)

I wonder how soon his death with happen in the Archers


----------



## susie12 (May 15, 2013)

So is creepy liar Paul going to end up under some old floorboards while Matt and Lil are in Istanbul?  Darryl is looking for work...


----------



## pennimania (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if that Lilian, paul,Matt business just fizzled out.

Well, it probably won't but what I mean is, given the way they build things up and then drop them, I wonder if they have the courage of their convictions.

They didn't with Chris and Alice, did they? Or Farmageddon? Or most recent storylines tbh.

And that Clarrie birthday episode was dire


----------



## alan_ (May 16, 2013)

tum te tum te tum te tum
tum te tum te tu-um
tum te tum te tum te tum
tum te tu-um te tum
tum te tu-um te tum te tu-um te tum te tu-um te tum
tum te tum te tum te tum
tum te tu-um te tum


----------



## RedDragon (May 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> RIP Jack


Reunited with Captain at last.


----------



## alan_ (May 16, 2013)

rumpty diddly bumpty dumpty
rumpty diddly bumpty dumpty
rumpty dumpty bumpty tum
rumpty dumpty bumpty tum
rumpty diddly bumpty dumpty
rumpty diddly bumpty dumpty
rumpty bumpty rumpty bumpty rumpty bumpty tum


----------



## Shirl (May 17, 2013)

OMG
Lilian you dopey mare. Matt, don't do anything daft. Paul, just fuck off and die will ya.


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> OMG
> Lilian you dopey mare. Matt, don't do anything daft. Paul, just fuck off and die will ya.


Will Matt and Lilian still be together in a weeks time?


----------



## Shirl (May 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Will Matt and Lilian still be together in a weeks time?


I flipping hope so. I love Matt and Lilian


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I flipping hope so. I love Matt and Lilian


At least Matt Lilian and Paul have meant less airtime for Pip! what a whinger she is!!


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> At least Matt Lilian and Paul have meant less airtime for Pip! what a whinger she is!!


Pip is soooo bloody annoying. I want to punch the radio whenever she is on


----------



## wiskey (May 18, 2013)

I actually like the way David stands up to her though... But then Ruth &  peggy/Jill (can't remember) have to comment on how terrible their relationship is and that pisses me off. 

He is allowed to just tell her to bugger off , my parents did. 

I just hope this isn't working up to a storyline where he won't give her money so she buys a wreck and crashes it maiming herself making me feel sorry for her. 

AAnd Spencer is clearly a doormat.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

When she crashed her car on farm property I was expecting the story to be that the insurance company would not cover her because the accident happenned on private land. I have heard stories of that happenning on farm properties before.


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2013)

I don't actively listen, it's just something that happens within earshot.



Shirl said:


> Pip is soooo bloody annoying. I want to punch the radio whenever she is on



^ This. She's having this indolgent teenage strop thing, aged 20... And her voice really grates on me.


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2013)

I am loving the matt/lilian/paul storyline tho. I do love it when Matt goes all menacing


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I am loving the matt/lilian/paul storyline tho. I do love it when Matt goes all menacing


They are using it now to hook us in.
I heard after todays omnibus, "tune in tonight when Lilian gets a nasty suprise!" So I suppose I will have to!!


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2013)

weltweit said:


> They are using it now to hook us in.
> I heard after todays omnibus, "tune in tonight when Lilian gets a nasty suprise!" So I suppose I will have to!!


Me too. Better than 'tune in tonight when Pip whines some more and kills Josh's chickens' (although that might actually be a bit of an exciting (if unpleasant) development )


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2013)

I'm finding waiting to see how the Lilian/Matt/Paul thing plays out quite stressful. Matt is my favourite archers character and I hated it when they made him so nasty a few months ago because that wasn't the Matt I recognised. Now I'm worried they are go to make him do something cruel  At least Lilian has now seen Paul how he really is. 
I hardly dare listen tonight


----------



## wiskey (May 20, 2013)

Lillian isn't going to realise how bad Paul is yet, only the fact that Matt has started tailing her will save her as he comes to the rescue at a dramatic moment...


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Lillian isn't going to realise how bad Paul is yet, only the fact that Matt has started tailing her will save her as he comes to the rescue at a dramatic moment...


Ooh, that would be good. Matt charging in to save Lilian from his lunatic brother and then Matt would become the archers hero and I'd be happy


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2013)

I hope they print this article up somewhere


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2013)

belboid said:


> I hope they print this article up somewhere


me too  I liked the editor, they should bring him into the fold.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2013)

So, Matt is starting to get nasty.


----------



## a_chap (May 30, 2013)

Good!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 2, 2013)

just caught up....I hope that's the last we here of Paul


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm getting fed up of this new falling-to-pieces Lillian.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking 'eck! Paul dead  Don't panic Lilian..


----------



## a_chap (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank goodness Paul's out of it. Not bad acting from Sunny Ormonde tho. Hopefully Lillian will return to her old self.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Thank goodness Paul's out of it. Not bad acting from Sunny Ormonde tho. Hopefully Lillian will return to her old self.


I also hope Lilian will get a grip. I want her and Matt to live happily ever after


----------



## weltweit (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, me I am disappointed Paul is dead, if he is, it was the plotline I was most amused by. If Lilian has any spunk in her she will now leave Matt and live happily ever after.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm amazed she hasn't confided in her mate at the pub.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Oh, me I am disappointed Paul is dead, if he is, it was the plotline I was most amused by. If Lilian has any spunk in her she will now leave Matt and live happily ever after.


Nooooooo, Matt and Lilian belong together


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I'm amazed she hasn't confided in her mate at the pub.


 
 she has


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> she has


Has she, I must've of missed that  was it recent or from ages ago ?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

She said something last night and then more tonight. I think last night was the first mention although I might have missed something.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 7, 2013)

I see. I only ever listen to the weekly podcast so I'm always a week behind. Still, she left it a bit late to mention it.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I see. I only ever listen to the weekly podcast so I'm always a week behind. Still, she left it a bit late to mention it.


I hope I've not spoiled it for you


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I hope I've not spoiled it for you


No it's ok. It's my own fault for looking pre podcast but sometimes the thread can move so fast peeping becomes irresistible  When Nigel died for example.


----------



## alan_ (Jun 9, 2013)

Shirl said:


> OMG
> Lilian you dopey mare. Matt, don't do anything daft. Paul, just fuck off and die will ya.


OMG
You predicted this over three weeks ago


----------



## Shirl (Jun 9, 2013)

alan_ said:


> OMG
> You predicted this over three weeks ago


haha, I'd forgotten that I posted that. Spooky eh


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2013)

Why does pottering around for Peggy deserve a 'proper' wage whereas childminding is only worthy of 'pocket money'? Tracey's going to poison that child.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 11, 2013)

That woman who plays Ilona, is she also the voice of one of the meerkats on the Corrie ads? She sounds like a meerkat.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know about Meerkat voices on Coronation Street but I thought Clarrie's voice has changed a bit since old Clarrie returned.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

The new Clarrie, that was the old Clarrie, sounds like a cross between the old Clarrie that was the new Clarrie and Jolene.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 15, 2013)

Will Lilian go to the funeral?

Will Matt still discover Lilian's deceit, despite Paul's death?

tbh I am not much interested in the rest of the plots that are going on atm !


----------



## trashpony (Jun 15, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Will Matt still discover Lilian's deceit, despite Paul's death?


 
He already knows doesn't he? 

God you could have seen Rob n Hellin coming a mile off


----------



## weltweit (Jun 15, 2013)

trashpony said:


> He already knows doesn't he?


Yes, of course, or he at least suspects, silly me.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Paul's ex, the former landlady of the Queen Vic, will be at the funeral and she met Lilian coming out of Paul's.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Paul, just fuck off and die will ya.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Yes, of course, or he at least suspects, silly me.


 
he sent a heavy round to scare paul off, that's a bit more than a suspicion


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2013)

story said:


>


I know. I'm embarrassed now but I had nothing to do with it. Honest


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> he sent a heavy round to scare paul off, that's a bit more than a suspicion


But what does he really know. He certainly knows that Lilian went off one day with Paul and did not tell him about it. He was told that by that plonker who sometimes works for him. I suppose that is enough for suspicion, but did he really know?


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2013)

ohh Matt, you cad.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> ohh Matt, you cad.


Yes, he's being really mean. He should be glad he's still got Lilian and try to nicer to her.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Yes, he's being really mean. He should be glad he's still got Lilian and try to nicer to her.


 
Shirl sorry but you are just going to have to accept it, Matt is not the nice pleasant character you have mistakendly come to like, he is a deeply malevolent and manipulative person. Sorry to burst your bubble and all but he ran a couple of pensioners ragged driving one to their death, had a man beaten up and regularly mentally abuses (gently of course) his innocent partner Lilian. Need I say more? 

Edited to add: And, he is a buy to let landlord, is there any animal more repulsive?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Shirl sorry but you are just going to have to accept it, Matt is not the nice pleasant character you have mistakendly come to like, he is a deeply malevolent and manipulative person. Sorry to burst your bubble and all but he ran a couple of pensioners ragged driving one to their death, had a man beaten up and regularly mentally abuses (gently of course) his innocent partner Lilian. Need I say more?
> 
> Edited to add: And, he is a buy to let landlord, is there any animal more repulsive?


That's a bit blunt weltweit but I can't really deny any of what you say.

I've been a fool haven't I.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've been a fool haven't I.


 
 maybe he was nicer at the start, I am not a long time listener but in the time I have been hearing it he has been borderline odious. Was he nicer before? You mentioned that you liked him an Lilian as a couple?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2013)

I did think he was just right for Lilian though and I liked how he called her Pusscat. I'm sure he was nicer at the start although he was always a bit dodgy. Lilian doesn't usually go for nice men and that's why I thought they were a good couple.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> .. Lilian doesn't usually go for nice men and that's why I thought they were a good couple.


Yes recently I heard her say to her friend in the pub that she had been three times widowed? that is quite a history.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Yes recently I heard her say to her friend in the pub that she had been three times widowed? that is quite a history.


yes, I heard that and I've been a listener for about 35 years but I have a rubbish memory so no idea who the three were. She was married to someone on Jersey or Guernesy who died but it was a long time ago.


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> maybe he was nicer at the start, I am not a long time listener but in the time I have been hearing it he has been borderline odious. Was he nicer before? You mentioned that you liked him an Lilian as a couple?


No, he was always an absolute bastard.  But what a _character_.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sure he'll get his cummupance, I think he'll end up holed up in the Ecuadorian Embassy in Croatia.

I love the Jazza spying on the flower arrangements, that's classic archers


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 30, 2013)

Ambridge Extra Series 5 starts Tuesday 2.15pm R4extra


> Away from Ambridge, Lilian finds a bit of solace, but the stress is building for Matt.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been a Lilian fan for many years but she's had it from me now. I think she's become right bitch lately and I'm glad that Brenda told her what she could do with her job. I just hope those fickle script writers don't start playing mind games...


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

My usual omnibus automatic podcast download was replace with 'Ambridge Extra' which consisted of Matt and Lilian on holiday bickering, an enthusiastic local wanting to sell them a necklace and a dodgy russian with a big yacht. YUK!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 9, 2013)

So in order to find out what happened in a huge storyline they've been running since last year I should have listened to the spin off programme.... Something I only discovered by chance whilst listening to feedback. Pants!


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> So in order to find out what happened in a huge storyline they've been running since last year I should have listened to the spin off programme.... Something I only discovered by chance whilst listening to feedback. Pants!


Me too! And the answer on why was mealy mouthed bollocks.  In fact that woman really annoyed me 

((Hormones))


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> Me too! And the answer on why was mealy mouthed bollocks. In fact that woman really annoyed me
> 
> ((Hormones))


I'm not pregnant and she really fucking got on my tits. So are we never going to be told on TA? Or do I have to listen to Amex which I thought was aimed at de yoof


----------



## Manter (Jul 10, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm not pregnant and she really fucking got on my tits. So are we never going to be told on TA? Or do I have to listen to Amex which I thought was aimed at de yoof


Apparently only ever on extra. Which is pants.

Though glad it wasn't just me she irritated...!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2013)

what are you all talking about?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

wiskey said:


> So in order to find out what happened in a huge storyline they've been running since last year I should have listened to the spin off programme.... Something I only discovered by chance whilst listening to feedback. Pants!


Yes, I am pissed off with this, Ambridge Extra my ass, that storyline was a key reason why I was listening. So I gather from clips that Matt confronted Lilian, but I don't know what happened and that pisses me off...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

Apparently they had a bust up.. does that mean they are separating? what does it mean I wonder?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 12, 2013)

Shirl said:


> what are you all talking about?


Matt told Lilian when they were on holiday that he knew about her affair with Paul but it was only on ambridge extra. People wrote into feedback to complain and the temp ed of TA came on to say that it was poppycock if it was a problem for regular listeners as everyone has access to digital radio now. Roger Bolton pointed out that wasn't true so she said you can just listen to it through your TV (you bunch of luddites was said under her breath)

Have I missed anything out anyone?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Matt told Lilian when they were on holiday that he knew about her affair with Paul but it was only on ambridge extra. People wrote into feedback to complain and the temp ed of TA came on to say that it was poppycock if it was a problem for regular listeners as everyone has access to digital radio now. Roger Bolton pointed out that wasn't true so she said you can just listen to it through your TV (you bunch of luddites was said under her breath)
> 
> Have I missed anything out anyone?


Thanks. I was at a festival from last Thursday morning and back in time for Monday night's episode. I wondered why Lilian was even more bitchy than usual.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2013)

Brenda has a job which involves her travelling overseas as a "PA".

An escort then...


----------



## wiskey (Jul 12, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Thanks. I was at a festival from last Thursday morning and back in time for Monday night's episode. I wondered why Lilian was even more bitchy than usual.


 
And I have been in Devon - which proves that not everyone has access to 4extra!


----------



## susie12 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm enjoying Ambridge Extra much more than the actual Archers at the moment.  Good to hear more of Matt and his dodgy dealings!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't heard any of it, you might think my imminent commute to London would be the idea time to listen but you can't listen offline


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I'm enjoying Ambridge Extra much more than the actual Archers at the moment. Good to hear more of Matt and his dodgy dealings!


Pisses me off, that storyline should have been in the main program.
I don't listen to Amb Extra//


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I haven't heard any of it, you might think my imminent commute to London would be the idea time to listen but you can't listen offline


Didn't someone say that if you're subscribed to the podcast, it downloads amex automatically?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2013)

Well there was more about Lilian Matt and Brenda today. I am glad.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 14, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Didn't someone say that if you're subscribed to the podcast, it downloads amex automatically?


It does...I hate that, I'm not interested and now they are going to tell us how popular it is thanks to the number of downloads.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 14, 2013)

I listened to Feedback earlier and the Commissioning Editor or whatever he was really pissed me off. He ad all sorts of justifications for the Ambridge Extra debacle. What he should have said is I'm sorry, we got it wrong. Grrr.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 29, 2013)

how does anyone get past the Ambridge Extra theme tune? if you do its mainly in Russian with no subtitles. never again


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 29, 2013)

They deserve each other <shudder wet kiss/>


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 5, 2013)

The new Producer has been announced.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/  Sean O'Connor has worked on Hollyoaks and Eastenders, and the BBC announcement says that like its a good thing......oh dear.....


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2013)

Eastenders? oh crap


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2013)

oh god.  more 'drama'


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 5, 2013)

A wheel of Borchester Blue on a bed of straw in a ribboned box - swoon


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2013)

I have missed a few episodes but I notice Lilian seems to be struggling atm..


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> oh god. more 'drama'


 
Can someone who has been listening to Ambex (or just knows what's going on) please fill me in on what's happening with Matt, Brenda and Lillian? I don't think I'm ever going to catch up and I'm away most of this week.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Can someone who has been listening to Ambex (or just knows what's going on) please fill me in on what's happening with Matt, Brenda and Lillian? I don't think I'm ever going to catch up and I'm away most of this week.


 
afaikt Matt after finding out about Lilian's affair, was on holiday with Lilian but decided to stay on while she came back - then he got involved with some Russian businessman and decided not to come back, at least for the time being leaving Lilian in the lurch. Further to that he then persuaded Brenda to quit Amside and come to help him in continental Europe leaving Lilian on her own, hence her having to hire this new assistant who is proving interesting.

No one knows if Matt / Brenda will be coming back any time soon, or perhaps at all.

In the meantime Lilian is struggling.

Think that is about it.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks 

So Brenda is with Matt working in Russia and isn't travelling with the mythical friend?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 6, 2013)

She's not working.  That would be too much for old Brenda.  She is involved with a dodgy character called Dimitri who for some unfathomable reason seems to find her attractive.  Matt has lost all his money to another cliched Russian.  They are both utterly hopeless and should never be allowed to leave Boresetshire again.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2013)

Matt lost all his money ... oh


----------



## susie12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well all his "offshore fund".


----------



## belboid (Aug 6, 2013)

god, I just listened to the last two episodes.  They were bloody awful


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2013)

Is this a side story in Archers Xtra and therefore totally irrelevant to the proper Archers?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm hoping it's the start European population re-balancing. With Debbie in Hungary, Matt and Brenda in Russia we can get rid of a few other annoying characters in the months to come. Does Romania realize by joining the EU they may be flooded with everyday country folk from Borsetshire?





edit to correct names, thanks wayward


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 6, 2013)

Helen in Hungary?  I wish.  I think you mean whatserface, the hard-nosed stepdaughter of Brian, you know, thingy,  aaarrgh. WHAT IS HER NAME?


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2013)

debbie. who i will forgive anything tbh just for black books


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you!  and yes Tamsin Grieg is marvellous, and personally I'd add Greenwing to the list of things I love about her.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 6, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Thank you! and yes Tamsin Grieg is marvellous, and personally I'd add Greenwing to the list of things I love about her.


I didn't realise she was in the Archers, and yes loved her in Green Wing.
In fact loved Green Wing full stop. It could have carried on.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 6, 2013)

Apart from the fact that her character was carried away by balloons...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Is this a side story in Archers Xtra and therefore totally irrelevant to the proper Archers?


Yes it is on Amex but I've come to the conclusion it's not a side story, I found the Archers wasn;t making sense if I didn't know about it. Which pisses me off!


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Apart from the fact that her character was carried away by balloons...


I thought you meant in the Archers and was briefly baffled


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 7, 2013)

Frankly I think a spot of surrealism is what the Archers is currently missing.  I'm also pissed off that they are using Amex to run major story lines.  It's an obvious ploy to drive people onto Extra and to justify Amex, which will probably end in The Archers being moved over lock, stock and barrels.  II refuse to listen to it on principle, plus I can't be arsed to listen on the computer.  I put the radio on in the kitchen, it's tuned to R4, it stays on R4 and thats the way I like it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

Yup, do exactly the same. And I listen to almost anything on R4 (any answers and quote unquote are my only limits) I don't make a note of what to turn on them go and check timings in the radio times and shush everyone because I want to listen to x- it's on a lot and I listen to what happens to be on there. No way I am going to start changing my behaviour because of Amex


----------



## story (Aug 7, 2013)

You'll even listen to You and Yours, Manter? and what about Counterpoint with Paul Gambacini (who is only marginally less odious than robertrobertson).

I don't listen to Ambridge Extra despite having a DAB radio right here beside me. I don't want to listen to yet another radio station. I listen to 6 and 4. I already have quite enough technological interfaces, I don't want another one. The only time I listen to Extra is when I'm tired of the World Service in the middle of the night. And I'll just as soon tune into the strange ones who phone 5 in the wee small hours.

But I'll admit that I was driven to Ambridge Extra out of curiosity and the gentle persuasions of the continuity announcer during the recent shenanigans. Ridiculous stuff. Not really Ambridge or Archers at all. And I still didn't hear anything crucial. Do they think we have nothing better to do then chase media stuff around cyberspace like a bunch of teenagers? 

Oh! But I may have to start listening to the football results now that La Green is doing that....


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

You and yours I can just about stomach until they have phone-ins (who *are* those people? Do they keep them licked in a basement and only let them out to contact call in shows?). But good reminder about counterpoint, that also gets turned off. And that dreadful poetry please- not because of the poetry, like poetry, but that bloke who presents it has the most annoying voice and phraseology. Roger Mcgough?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 7, 2013)

You and Yours - moaning buggers
Woman's Hour - ditto
Money Box - smug moaning buggers
Face the Facts - no I'd rather not thanks
The Moral Maze - rude smug moaning buggers
and so on...
But I do listen to Ambridge Extra because I like Matt, even though most of it in Russian


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 7, 2013)

I get both weekly podcast sent to my phone every monday, no hassle or convoluted knob twiddling.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I get both weekly podcast sent to my phone every monday, no hassle or convoluted knob twiddling.


how?


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> how?


By subscribing to their Podcast


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2013)

See I thought I'd done that _twice_ and it just doesn't work


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm using the iPhone podcast app and once subscribed it updates automatically whenever there's a new episode, I get the choice of daily or weekly updates - and prefer the Sunday omnibus.

Android podcast apps would offer similar facilities.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't want a podcast! I want to be pottering round the kitchen, hear the tumpty tumpty tum and know it's 7o'clock. 

(Oh god, I sound like a daily mail reader)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> I don't want a podcast! I want to be pottering round the kitchen, hear the tumpty tumpty tum and know it's 7o'clock.
> 
> (Oh god, I sound like a daily mail reader)


No, you are just using the Home Service in the correct way. It's there to provide nice comforting, familiar voices, while you do other things. How EXACTLY do you download a podcast to an old Roberts dial wireless?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> I don't want a podcast! I want to be pottering round the kitchen, hear the tumpty tumpty tum and know it's 7o'clock.
> 
> (Oh god, I sound like a daily mail reader)


 
You might find that actually you like listening to it at 2am in a few weeks


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 7, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> How EXACTLY do you download a podcast to an old Roberts dial wireless?


By having one of these parked by one's gas Aga


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> No, you are just using the Home Service in the correct way. It's there to provide nice comforting, familiar voices, while you do other things. How EXACTLY do you download a podcast to an old Roberts dial wireless?


I am one of those people who love the shipping forecast too


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am one of those people who love the shipping forecast too


Doesn't everyone? 

I draw the line at Down The Line... Utter rubbish. But then I hate phoneins full stop. 

Quite like the philosophers arms. 

When I had a small baby I d/l a barrage of R4 comedy series to listen to. All of Old Harrys Game lasted a night or two.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2013)

I've just heard Stalin being praised on The Archers!

Well, on a shitty programme pretending to be something to do with The Archers, but still...


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> I draw the line at Down The Line... Utter rubbish. But then I hate phoneins full stop.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever heard Down the line.  But yes, with you- hate all phone ins.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 7, 2013)

phone-ins, and a lot of the comedy in the 6:30 slot. We were spoiled with generation of comic geniuses on Just a Minute, I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue, Who's Line is it Anyway etc. A lot of the current lot is very weak. R4 is something I missed while I was away from the UK (15 years) and it's so nice to have it there with a simple switch of the kitchen radio....


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yup, do exactly the same. And I listen to almost anything on R4 (any answers and quote unquote are my only limits) I don't make a note of what to turn on them go and check timings in the radio times and shush everyone because I want to listen to x- it's on a lot and I listen to what happens to be on there. No way I am going to start changing my behaviour because of Amex


well, quite.  (I do spring across the room to switch off for the Moral Maze though as it's not good for my blood pressure)


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> well, quite.  (I do spring across the room to switch off for the Moral Maze though as it's not good for my blood pressure)


Especially when Melanie Phillips is on. I detest her views, but it's her tone that makes me cringe most- patronising and self righteous, and she makes strange illogical segues in that really odd 'are you all stupid?' voice. Vile. 

My brother knows her son and so I've met her. And she is as horrid IRL.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 7, 2013)

See, the fact she is as horrid IRL is quite cheering. It would be too confusing if she wasn't.  Although I find it hard to believe someone that full of spite and bile can function properly.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> See, the fact she is as horrid IRL is quite cheering. It would be too confusing if she wasn't.  Although I find it hard to believe someone that full of spite and bile can function properly.


What is odd tho is her husband is lovely- gentle and thoughtful. And her son is a sweetie, too. No idea I out second kid- will ask my brother


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 7, 2013)

now, I'm feeling sorry for her husband and her children.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> well, quite. (I do spring across the room to switch off for the Moral Maze though as it's not good for my blood pressure)


I am going to listen to it tonight.
I forget the subject, something about happiness .....
Invariably I get irritated by their inability to present a coherent and rational argument, and for the presenters inability to say anything without lots of ummm arrrrr and what have you.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 7, 2013)

Admittedly it has been a while since I've listened to it properly (see above) but as I recall the panellists always seem to have made their minds up on what their position will be on the subject, and no matter how articulate or cogent the evidence presented by witnesses they won't deviate from that position.  It's just an exercise in grandstanding (or showing off as I like to call it).

Annnywaaayyy, back on topic - the cliff hanger tonight is that Lizzie is a bit upset about something according to David, and my first reaction was "I bet this is something that's being covered by AmEx", as it seems to be coming out of the blue.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 7, 2013)

There was a lot of closing theme tune tonight, maybe they are moving actual content to Amex.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh god. I may have to write to feedback. How have I become this person


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there not a phone-in programme you can let off steam on?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 8, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> There was a lot of closing theme tune tonight, maybe they are moving actual content to Amex.


 
I listened this eve and I have no idea what happened... Even more nothing than normal!


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> What is odd tho is her husband is lovely- gentle and thoughtful. And her son is a sweetie, too. No idea I out second kid- will ask my brother


 
Isn't he Joshua Rosenburg - whenever I catch Law In Action I re-astound myself that he could be married to her.

I can actually tolerate You and Yours but I just can't do the Today Programme any more. It's their stupid bloody antagonistic ignorant questioning. Not morning commute listening.

I don't do The Moral Maze or Any Questions/Answers for obvious related reasons. And I actually quite like Down The Line, although it's horribly variable. It's still funnier than Clare In The Community or that other one with David Schneider.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> well, quite. (I do spring across the room to switch off for the Moral Maze though as it's not good for my blood pressure)


I ruined my dinner the other week through furious over stirring while listening to the Moral Maze.

For 2am listening, my podcast du jour is the Desert Island Discs archive. Also brilliant for listening to in the car on long drives.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Urgh  Helen has just made me feel sick..


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 13, 2013)

Frankly, Helen is being a bit of strumpet.  "glowing" indeed!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone listen to Ambridge Extra? Is that what amex means?
Anyway, although I don't want to care, I do  What happened to Matt and Brenda in Russia?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 13, 2013)

Shirl said:


> What happened to Matt and Brenda in Russia?


I don't know if anything happened between them, that could be juicy!!
But I expect Matt possibly lost a whole heap of money and may come back with his tail between his legs..

Or perhaps he met a Russian bride and will come back and divorce Lillian claiming half of the businesses assets, then to set up in competition to her establishing a new property development rivalry for the future !!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Does anyone listen to Ambridge Extra? Is that what amex means?
> Anyway, although I don't want to care, I do  What happened to Matt and Brenda in Russia?


I've heard three episodes and asked on here and from what I gather:

Matt invested in some Russian guy who did a runner on him but he's chasing him down and has returned to London following a lead.

Brenda fell for a ?Russian bloke called ?Dimmi who seems to be lying to her about who/what he is. He's also helping Matt try to find the bloke with the money by translating etc. I think they are both also in London.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I've heard three episodes and asked on here and from what I gather:
> 
> Matt invested in some Russian guy who did a runner on him but he's chasing him down and has returned to London following a lead.
> 
> Brenda fell for a ?Russian bloke called ?Dimmi who seems to be lying to her about who/what he is. He's also helping Matt try to find the bloke with the money by translating etc. I think they are both also in London.


Thanks


----------



## weltweit (Aug 13, 2013)

Naa .. Matt has become involved in a smuggling ring trafficing Russian women into Britain to work for property developers as bricklayers!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 16, 2013)

I have never like Kathy, she's such a boring wet blanket ... but I really hope she's building up to stabbing that moron in the head!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I have never like Kathy, she's such a boring wet blanket ... but I really hope she's building up to stabbing that moron in the head!


Where did the moron appear from? I just noticed him giving boring Kathy a hard time a couple of weeks ago but I don't remember hearing anything about him.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Where did the moron appear from? I just noticed him giving boring Kathy a hard time a couple of weeks ago but I don't remember hearing anything about him.


No idea, he was just there one day.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2013)

wiskey said:


> No idea, he was just there one day.


There was some vague back story about the general manager buggering off so BL have helicoptered Martin in to keep an eye on things.

I have a horrible feeling he and K are going to end up having a relationship which is making me feel v stabby. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 16, 2013)

They are both irritable and boring so they might be well suited.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 16, 2013)

That's it.

Tonight's episode, and especially the ending (Martin & Kathy), has irritated me once too often. I'm taking a break from The Archers as I'm simply not enjoying listening to it any more. It is no longer a simple tale of country folk; it has become East Ender's or Corrie or something else from that shit ilk.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

a_chap said:


> That's it.
> 
> Tonight's episode, and especially the ending (Martin & Kathy), has irritated me once too often. I'm taking a break from The Archers as I'm simply not enjoying listening to it any more. It is no longer a simple tale of country folk; it has become East Ender's or Corrie or something else from that shit ilk.


I'd really like to join you but I'm not ready yet


----------



## wiskey (Aug 16, 2013)

Listening to Feedback this eve I think I'm glad I missed the Rob/Helen episode .... bleurgh ... yukky!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'd really like to join you but I'm not ready yet


 
How f''kin annoying does TA have to become?


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 16, 2013)

Do we know who won the wheel of Borchester blue at the film night raffle?


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'd really like to join you but I'm not ready yet


I'm not quite there yet either, but I tend to listen to about three episodes a week now rather than every one... I just can't be bothered like I used to be bothered


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Do we know who won the wheel of Borchester blue at the film night raffle?


No, and that's the sort of thing we want more of on The Archers, imo.  

Kathy is being so very wet, I'm expecting her mental state to disintegrate rapidly leading to a psychotic episode where she impales Martin on a beer pump.

(Hasn't he always been on the BL board, and isn't he one of Brian's mates? - I'm sure he's popped up in the stories about mega diaries and cattle market)


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2013)

Bored of the wedding. 

REALLY bored of Rob and Helen kissing in my radio. 

Bored of the Russia thing. 

YAY Pip has gone! 

but generally meh.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2013)

Listening now.

TA storylines are just nonsense I'm afraid.

Cathy and the ridiculous Martin.

Darren the eternal victim.

The unbelievable stand-in manager of Gray Gables and his Mexican evening that no staff member is prepared to stand up to.

Such a shame, I used to so like The Archers.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2013)

The obvious thing for Cathy to do would be to tell Martin to stuff the job and go back to Grey Gables, and the narrative is just dragging this out


----------



## wiskey (Sep 12, 2013)

I was thinking the same earlier. 

I shouldn't be able to predict the plot so neatly


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I was thinking the same earlier.
> 
> I shouldn't be able to predict the plot so neatly


Well, quite. I miss Walter Gabriel.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2013)

wiskey said:


> YAY Pip has gone!


 
I hadn't noticed, but now that you mention it, the loss of her regular whinging ... is good !!


----------



## pennimania (Sep 15, 2013)

The Rob and Helen thing is dire.

Does anyone think it can end in them settling down together?

I certainly hope not.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes = Martin is a real S**t , Cathy needs to drop him right in it and either resign , or go off sick for 6 months with stress. 

Though in reality decking him with a plate of "undercooked" asparagus might be in order. - an more enjoyble all round.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 16, 2013)

Waiting for the reveal about the necklace...


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 16, 2013)

Grey Gables manager is too pantomime. 

Will there be any roses at this year's show.

Oh lilian


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2013)

So Kathy is out of the job ... eventually!

Will she walk straight into one at Grey Gables?


----------



## susie12 (Sep 24, 2013)

She must do surely, after all there are hardly any jobs in Ambridge and they cannot breach the fence to find work.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 24, 2013)

I've not listened for a few days: is Darrell going to be the Archers first human TB victim? Living in a bus stop he could have caught anything of a badger


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2013)

Read that bad online Grey Gables review in full.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Read that bad online Grey Gables review in full.



In true archers style I must've blinked and missed where Ray actually came from, I had presumes Oliver knew him but it became apparent last night he didn't. . .


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2013)

Why is Emmuh being made to be so miserable and spiteful?


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2013)

I must confess I listened today and had no idea what was going on. Not sure whether its me or them


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2013)

Wondering how the homeless issue will resolve itself.


----------



## veracity (Oct 7, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Wondering how the homeless issue will resolve itself.


Maybe Darren will do us all a favour and go postal.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2013)

veracity said:


> Maybe Darren will do us all a favour and go postal.


 
Perhaps there is a market for the Big Issue in Ambridge?


----------



## veracity (Oct 7, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps there is a market for the Big Issue in Ambridge?


How many people actually live there? And a slim percentage of those reactive bigots would ACTUALLY buy it. Probably just the vicar, Shula and Jill.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2013)

veracity said:


> How many people actually live there?


about 600.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2013)

Shula's not doing well in the caring for the homeless role atm. And are we really supposed to believe Daryl  only drinks in the pub and even then he has a wash first...


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Shula's not doing well in the caring for the homeless role atm. And are we really supposed to believe Daryl  only drinks in the pub and even then he has a wash first...


Ambridge is another country. They do things differently there...


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 9, 2013)

Bit too much radio smooching for my liking at the moment. Glad to see Tom has his love-life back on track. Waiting for Rob's wife to turn up and stop all that malarkey with Helen. Rooting for poor old Joe atm - just realised the actor playing him is 83 - not a kick in the arse off Joe's supposed age. Presumably his new grand-daughter will perk him up a bit?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 9, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Ambridge is another country. They do things differently there...


(you have no idea how much I detest that book! I had the misfortune to study it _twice_ for A - level and hated it both times )


----------



## wiskey (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice to see the plot has caught up with us and Kathy is now gainfully employed...


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> (you have no idea how much I detest that book! I had the misfortune to study it _twice_ for A - level and hated it both times )


You studied the Archers @ A level ?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> You studied the Archers @ A level ?


I'm sure it's possible somewhere... But alas no, The Go Between... TA would have been far better probably


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> (you have no idea how much I detest that book! I had the misfortune to study it _twice_ for A - level and hated it both times )


I love it. I knew his sister Norah although she was much older than me.


----------



## veracity (Oct 10, 2013)

belboid said:


> about 600.


Really, that many? I stand by my guesstimate on how many would buy the Big Issue though.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the unraveling of Helen "I'm just turning a cheese".  Eh?


----------



## veracity (Oct 17, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I'm looking forward to the unraveling of Helen "I'm just turning a cheese".  Eh?


And, as you commented to me the other day,what's the chances of her being preggers?

It's either that, or there's going to be a massive cat fight (hopefully damaging some cheese in the process) when Jess finally turns up in Ambridge,


----------



## susie12 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think she'll tell him she's pregnant whether she is or not.  He wants kids and Jess doesn't apparently.  Helen is so vile.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 17, 2013)

veracity said:


> It's either that, or there's going to be a massive cat fight (hopefully damaging some cheese in the process) when Jess finally turns up in Ambridge,


----------



## veracity (Oct 17, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I think she'll tell him she's pregnant whether she is or not.  He wants kids and Jess doesn't apparently.  Helen is so vile.


Let's face it, they're all vile!


----------



## susie12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Vile and covered in cow shit.


----------



## veracity (Oct 17, 2013)

And smelling of rancid cheese.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm, I must have missed some episodes, I don't remember anything about cheese!! #~


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 17, 2013)

We never did find out what became of that wheel of Borchester blue that was up for grabs in the church organ restoration fund raffle.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> We never did find out what became of that wheel of Borchester blue that was up for grabs in the church organ restoration fund raffle.


Did Rob win it and it kickstarted his illicit for Hellin?


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 18, 2013)

I've just realised I'm the same age as Susan Tucker, nearly to the day.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 26, 2013)

Just been having a bit of a catch-up and thoroughly enjoying some of it. It's having one of those good patches where nothing much happens except the village panto and some stuff about cider, and the script suddenly becomes cleverly hilarious.

I never had the golf club down as a bigger concern than Grey Gables - always thought GG was quite a big establishment, and how is a golf club such big business that GG can't match Kathy's salary there?


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2013)

blimey, Kenton Archer is Clement Atlee's grandson!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 26, 2013)

veracity said:


> Let's face it, they're all vile!




Helen remarkably has the ability to scare off anyone considering a relationship longer than about 6 months - a sad and complex character. (Selfish perhaps ....?)


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> Helen remarkably has the ability to scare off anyone considering a relationship longer than about 6 months - a sad and complex character. (Selfish perhaps ....?)



She'll be pregnant by Rob.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it me or have we reached an even lower low?

I am losing the will to live caught between the Scylla of Darrell's downward spiral and The Charybdis of the pampering tosh of Kenton and Jolene's wedding.

Is it too much to hope that one (or all of these annoying characters) might be polished off by Jill and her bad driving?


Yes


----------



## pennimania (Oct 30, 2013)

I've just realised ( courtesy of a thread on Mumsnet ) that the there will be a 'comedy' if you can call it that ending to Jill's driving.

Probably resulting in another oh so unfunny cake crisis which will be sorted out in a jiff by Ian.

Why am I still listening to this drivel?


----------



## susie12 (Oct 31, 2013)

I





> Why am I still listening to this drivel?



If you find out please let me know, I've been asking myself that for years.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 31, 2013)

susie12 said:


> If you find out please let me know, I've been asking myself that for years.


 
I used to switch the radio off when the archers theme tune came on. I guess after years of reacting that way I occasionally used to leave it on and now much to my surprise, I often enjoy it!


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2013)

Is that the same Daniel?


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> Is that the same Daniel?


- no.... he left Ambridge a boy and comes back  A  MAN.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 22, 2013)

Enough  with the fucking birthday, anniversary, special occashuns

In the last week we have had 3 birthdays, an anniversary and talk about another anniversary and a christening. And we've only just got rid of the wedding.

Is it only me who finds this endless special celebrations mind numbingly dull? I don't even like my own birthday never mind three fictional ones in a week.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2013)

I really don't know why you listen Penn. 

I currently listen because the desire to punch Darryl in the face makes me smile just a tiny bit... I'm a bad person!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know why either.

Especially as I had given it up for over five years until last summer 

I got snared back into it by Vickoi's pregnancy and now I'm waiting to see if Darrell karks it and Rob gets found out


----------



## susie12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe Darrel will have a Christmas redemption <vomits>


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2013)

I listened for the first time in weeks yesterday and am slightly baffled about what's going on....!
Never thought the Archers storylines would be beyond me <<existential crisis>>


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe Darrel could be redeemed by becoming  the Xmas postie - they've had play every other stereotype.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 1, 2013)

Has Pam Ayres taken over the Clarrie role


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Has Pam Ayres taken over the Clarrie role



 Has she started being funny? I must have slept through all Clarrie bits this morning - but there has been a 'new' actress for a while now, though she's apparently the 'old' Clarrie.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

and when will Shula give up mothering Daryl, at this rate they will have to have to sectioned as a heartwarming Christmas story.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 1, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Has she started being funny? I must have slept through all Clarrie bits this morning - but there has been a 'new' actress for a while now, though she's apparently the 'old' Clarrie.


No not funny, just sounding a lot like Pam Ayres tonight


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2013)

Daniel will stab Darryl at Xmas. 

I also wondered if he's building up to coming out (Dan not Darryl)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Maybe Darrel could be redeemed by becoming  the Xmas postie - they've had play every other stereotype.



Talking of stereotypes there's no lesbians in Ambridge yet. But even I wouldn't shag Helen.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Daniel will stab Darryl at Xmas.



 - another heartwarming idea for seasonal story lines.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I also wondered if he's building up to coming out (Dan not Darryl)



but who would he shag?


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 5, 2013)

oh god, I can't abide Darrell but I really don't think Shula's brand of support is very helpful to a man clearly suffering from some mental health issues


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 5, 2013)

and now she's turning on him and being really vile after her whole Saint Shula schtick


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I hope that's the last of Darrell for a while, but I suspect Shula wracked with guilt will be nearly as tiresome


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 6, 2013)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, I hope that's the last of Darrell for a while, but I suspect Shula wracked with guilt will be nearly as tiresome



I think you are right.  She's shaping up to be Mrs Guildridden Martyr of Martyrtown, Co.  Martyr in Martyrland.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2013)

God I loathe Shula. I wish she'd fall into a slurry pit


----------



## pennimania (Dec 7, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Daniel will stab Darryl at Xmas.
> 
> I also wondered if he's building up to coming out (Dan not Darryl)


I wondered that !

I also think he's going to say he doesn't want to read law anymore.....

I really hope so


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2013)

Perhaps it will demonstrate to some of the more blinkered R4 listeners that help has to be appropriate and targeted, you can't just tell someone to get back on their feet and expect it to work.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you hear feedback? It had the woman who is the Archers archivist, her job is knowing what fictional people would be doing at any given moment... And I bet she earns more than I do!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2013)

Wondering what they will do with Darryl?

eta: Don't like Schula's husband and son keeping on saying he is just a loser and she should abandon him, have they no comprehension that people sometimes are having a hard time?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought they'd been quite accommodating actually. Both of them recognised that it was something they couldn't deal with well before she did (I still don't think she has).


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I thought they'd been quite accommodating actually. Both of them recognised that it was something they couldn't deal with well before she did (I still don't think she has).


I agree she can't deal with the issues that he has and I think that is dawning on her. But that is not the same as saying simply he is a loser, so they should get shot of him which they have pretty much been saying!

I wonder how the plot will develop wrt Darryl. Are there any social issues they (the script writers) want to explore, family breakdown, homelessness, alcoholism, depression, mental health, suicide, how the NHS or social workers deal with such issues? ... I wonder if Darryl has a future in the Archers longer term or not.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope that's the end of him. I'm sick to death of his self-pitying nasal whine. The SWs' track record of dealing with issues is piss poor - remember Jazzer and his 'overdose' of ketamine which gave him brain damage which he recovered from with no lasting after effects?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2013)

Surely Daryl tried to top himself because of Shula's non stop wittering? As it is I'm surprised Alaistar and Daniel havent given Daryl a thoroughly good thrashing..


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I hope that's the end of him. I'm sick to death of his self-pitying nasal whine. The SWs' track record of dealing with issues is piss poor - remember Jazzer and his 'overdose' of ketamine which gave him brain damage which he recovered from with no lasting after effects?



and the fact that with the exception of Helen and her anorexia I can't remember a single character ever going to have counselling for anything, particularly bereavement.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

Having said that there was a nod towards generational understanding with ?Neil telling Jamie to shut up when he was calling Darryl a loser.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2013)

Daryl is of course a device of the nauseating metropolitan elite to criticise their listenership.. everyone hates him and wants him to die and are therefore evil heartless middle-class radio 4 archers listeners. They achieve this nearly post modern twist by making the character more fucking irritating than pip - which is an achievement. Really the rot set in when they effectively murdered Nigel in an act of class war because of his preference for private education.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Having said that there was a nod towards generational understanding with ?Neil telling Jamie to shut up when he was calling Darryl a loser.


I loved Neil for that. I generally love Neil - he is the soundest person in Ambridge. 

That whole storyline should go away so that we can focus on the over-enunciating Jess/psycho Rob/psycho Hellin love triangle


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

Is she pregnant yet?


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm STILL cross about Nigel's death.  The Archers isn't Game of Thrones and Nigel wasn't Ned Stark.

They still could have had him fall off the roof but break his back and become a paraplegic.  There would have been loads of mileage in that; Lizzie could still have blamed David, Nigel could have temporarily lost his cheeriness and his erections, driving Lizzie into a dalliance with a game keeper (but not Will Grundy cos he would make an unlikely Mellors). They could have explored life in a rural setting and a stately home as a person with disabilities.

It could have been really good.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 9, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I loved Neil for that. I generally love Neil - he is the soundest person in Ambridge.
> 
> That whole storyline should go away so that we can focus on the over-enunciating Jess/psycho Rob/psycho Hellin love triangle


Yes. to all of this.
 How come if Rob and Jess were childhood sweethearts she sounds the same age as Pip (and clearly came from the same shit stage school)?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Yes. to all of this.
> How come if Rob and Jess were childhood sweethearts she sounds the same age as Pip (and clearly came from the same shit stage school)?


Actors that sound like actors is one of my pet hates about the Archers. Kirsty is a classic example. And if I have to hear her doing that breathing in through her teeth thing again I will scream.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kirsty is shaping up to be almost as irritating as the others and her adoration for Taam is completely baffling.  Oh sausages!! Talk some more about them -


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 9, 2013)

The Archers job fairy has worked with Kathy again. You have to have some sort of "tragedy" at Xmas though - as Joe is off the sick list , maybe a conflagration in the Turkey Shed might suffice.

Hang on - there have been barn fires before....


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2013)

My oldest friend is best mates with Becky Wright who plays Nic. She has a tendency to leap out at me at Glastonbury or other places I'm not expecting it and every time I think 'you really sound like someone I know'


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 10, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> The Archers job fairy has worked with Kathy again. You have to have some sort of "tragedy" at Xmas though - as Joe is off the sick list , maybe a conflagration in the Turkey Shed might suffice.
> 
> Hang on - there have been barn fires before....


Ed and Will come to blows, mortally maiming each other.  Hopefully.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Christmas fight.  Haven't they done that before when they tried to strangle each other?  Festive!


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2013)

Shula's voice is starting to *really* annoy me


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2013)

Speaking of annoying voices - I've just realised it's Christmas... Does this mean we'll have to endure a visit from Pip?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> Shula's voice is starting to *really* annoy me





wiskey said:


> Speaking of annoying voices - I've just realised it's Christmas... Does this mean we'll have to endure a visit from Pip?


Great minds think alike, where annoying voices are concerned Pip used to take the biscuit .. whingeing Pip!!


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 13, 2013)

what is going on with Jim and Jill?  They are buying christmas presents for each other, and practically flirting - what has Jim done with Christine, his erstwhile companion?


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> what is going on with Jim and Jill?  They are buying christmas presents for each other, and practically flirting - what has Jim done with Christine, his erstwhile companion?


Someone needs to check under the patio


----------



## pennimania (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Shula's voice is starting to *really* annoy me


'starting' ?


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 15, 2013)

George's voice is starting to annoy me, why haven't the rest of the family noticed this cuckoo toff?


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

pennimania said:


> 'starting' ?


Yeah, you have a point...


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, Rosa may be even more annoying


----------



## Shirl (Dec 15, 2013)

Ji


TikkiB said:


> what is going on with Jim and Jill?  They are buying christmas presents for each other, and practically flirting - what has Jim done with Christine, his erstwhile companion?


Jim's a bit of a one. Before Christine there was Ruth's recently widowed mother. The randy bastard


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like there are some other concerned peeps wrt Darryl, in the pub.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh God,

I have discovered a site where you can listen to old omnibuses (i)? And I have been undoing all the good work I had done avoiding it for 5 years 

What a vile woman Kathy Perks is. And as for Jill  - she's nearly as narcissistic as my mother. 

I can really only stand Brian and Matt.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh God,
> 
> I have discovered a site where you can listen to old omnibuses (i)? And I have been undoing all the good work I had done avoiding it for 5 years
> 
> ...


Where, where??


----------



## pennimania (Dec 16, 2013)

It's something like www.local-Colchester-plumber/archers.

Don't blame me if you lose the next three months of your life 

It happens to fit in with my masters cos I am doing art most of the time and I can listen to the radio simultaneously


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

BBC are cutting it to a three day week, evening repeat remains as does sunday omnibus.
Austerity reaches Ambridge.
The voice "actors" that refuse to take a paycut will be culled in Lower Loxley, Linda Snell has a major role in this.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 4, 2014)

pennimania said:


> The Rob and Helen thing is dire.
> 
> Does anyone think it can end in them settling down together?
> 
> I certainly hope not.


Ugh.

Looks like I may be in for a disappointment 

Double ugh.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2014)

pennimania said:


> Oh God,
> 
> I have discovered a site where you can listen to old omnibuses (i)? And I have been undoing all the good work I had done avoiding it for 5 years
> 
> ...


I too only really like Brian and Matt. I used to love Lilian but can't stand her now. 
Thanks for the old omnibus tip.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2014)

pennimania said:


> It's something like www.local-Colchester-plumber/archers.



That link doesn't work 

I'm off to search the netherworld for it.

found it 

http://www.local-colchester-plumber.co.uk/the-archers/


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh no, what have I done


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 4, 2014)

Rob and Helen thing is yuk - please don't make me have to listen to them having sex. Will put me right off my brekki on sun morning.

makes me nostaligic for them all arguing about bovine welfare.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 4, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Oh no, what have I done


Don't blame me- it was trashy asked for it


----------



## story (Jan 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Wondering what they will do with Darryl?
> 
> eta: Don't like Schula's husband and son keeping on saying he is just a loser and she should abandon him, have they no comprehension that people sometimes are having a hard time?




The thing that is annoying me about this is that sometimes people fall through the cracks not because they have The Trauma or The Crisis or they have Mental Health Issues or The Bereavement, but simply because the system is shit and doesn't support people in normal mundane need. Why must there always be a big fat fucking Radio Four Reason for needing social security?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2014)

story said:


> The thing that is annoying me about this is that sometimes people fall through the cracks not because they have The Trauma or The Crisis or they have Mental Health Issues or The Bereavement, but simply because the system is shit and doesn't support people in normal mundane need. Why must there always be a big fat fucking Radio Four Reason for needing social security?


I see what you mean.
And these R4 / tv reasons are often accompanied by a phone line - have you been affected by xyz....


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I see what you mean.
> And these R4 / tv reasons are often accompanied by a phone line - have you been affected by xyz....




I know. It makes me think of when they'd use The Archers to broadcast a recipe for cabbage and cardboard pie during rationing: like a public service announcement, without guitars.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think for a minute that Rob has actually told Jess about Helen.
and doesn't Susan realise she doesn't deserve Neil?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 5, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I don't think for a minute that Rob has actually told Jess about Helen.
> and doesn't Susan realise she doesn't deserve Neil?



No but the village needed a new cad. Don't think I can cope with Helen being heart broken again.

Don't think Susan ever realises anything


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

story said:


> I know. It makes me think of when they'd use The Archers to broadcast a recipe for cabbage and cardboard pie during rationing: like a public service announcement, without guitars.


Was that when the old gamekeeper Tom Forrest used to have a little chat with us at the start of the omnibus on Sunday mornings? I remember that


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Was that when the old gamekeeper Tom Forrest used to have a little chat with us at the start of the omnibus on Sunday mornings? I remember that


I miss those days....


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Was that when the old gamekeeper Tom Forrest used to have a little chat with us at the start of the omnibus on Sunday mornings? I remember that



Wasn't that Walter Gabriel?


----------



## pennimania (Jan 6, 2014)

story said:


> Wasn't that Walter Gabriel?


No


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony, wtf?


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/posts/David-Troughton-is-the-new-Tony-Archer


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Tony, wtf?


It wasn't him, was it? And is it just me or has Hellin been taking acting lessons from Michelle Dockery off Downton??

Honestly she really is just insufferable - acting like a petulant child. I think Pat should put her stuff out in bin bags.


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/posts/David-Troughton-is-the-new-Tony-Archer


not one of their best regenerations


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2014)

I was just about to query Tony


----------



## Shirl (Jan 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Tony, wtf?


Had me proper flummoxed


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Honestly she really is just insufferable - acting like a petulant child. I think Pat should put her stuff out in bin bags.



But we did get through Pip coming home for Christmas without having to hear her speak!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2014)

wiskey said:


> But we did get through Pip coming home for Christmas without having to hear her speak!


Thank heavens for small mercies


----------



## buscador (Jan 9, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Had me proper flummoxed



Me too.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 9, 2014)

Given everybody immediately noticed perhaps the continuity announcer could have mentioned it before the episode. 

(I liked the old Tony's voice, it always sounded friendly - a nice man who could somehow exist in the same house as Pat and Hellin without murdering them... The new one doesn't really carry off the same longsuffering effect).


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Given everybody immediately noticed perhaps the continuity announcer could have mentioned it before the episode.
> 
> (I liked the old Tony's voice, it always sounded friendly - a nice man who could somehow exist in the same house as Pat and Hellin without murdering them... The new one doesn't really carry off the same longsuffering effect).


I always though he sounded a bit of an Eeyore, but yes this one doesnt quite sound right.  I hate the new (old)Clarrie's voice, v whiny


----------



## xenon (Jan 9, 2014)

I knew Tony would be different cos I heard the previous actor was retiring... I don't regularly listen to the Archers, it just happens within earshot. Consequently don't know what all this stuff with Helen and Rob is. I do know they make me sick though. Cringeworthy combined with irritating.


----------



## xenon (Jan 9, 2014)

Not heard the new Clarrie yet.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2014)

V confused when I heard Pat Archer talking to what I thought was talking to new cad Rob - but it turned out to be the new Tony. Then everyone else sounded odd. Has there been an attack of the body snatchers in Ambridge?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> V confused when I heard Pat Archer talking to what I thought was talking to new cad Rob - but it turned out to be the new Tony. Then everyone else sounded odd. Has there been an attack of the body snatchers in Ambridge?


I keep thinking Helen has been replaced by the Mary in Downton Abbey


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I keep thinking Helen has been replaced by the Mary in Downton Abbey


 She has gone so posh. And mad.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> She has gone so posh. And mad.


she's always been mad tbf


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> she's always been mad tbf



sorry should have said, mad, again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't mind if the voices change when they get a new actor so much as if the character changes. I still mourn the old Hayley, who was much more fun than the replacement.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't mind if the voices change when they get a new actor so much as if the character changes. I still mourn the old Hayley, who was much more fun than the replacement.


New Hayley is so dull that she isn't even in it any more. The only exciting thing she ever does is criticise Kate but that's it really. Dullsville


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

Would anyone object if I climbed into the radio and thumped Helen?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> Would anyone object if I climbed into the radio and thumped Helen?


Something which removed her more permanently would be appreciated


----------



## story (Jan 16, 2014)

I predict that Hazel will be a more regular character in the future. Which would be good: we could do with bit of villainy in Ambridge.


----------



## story (Jan 16, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Something which removed her more permanently would be appreciated




Pat and Helen deserve each other.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2014)

Why is Rob so hated?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Why is Rob so hated?


Because he's a factory farming, two-timing know-it-all knob?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Because he's a factory farming, two-timing know-it-all knob?


Oh, ok ... I think I missed a lot of that backstory. So he is running the industrial milking operation is he?


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

Because he's a cad. Married to Jess and fucking Helen (and he says he's told Jess about them, but its blatantly obvious he hasn't and Helen is going to end up all broken hearted again, and Helen broken hearted is just torture to listen to)


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2014)

Just listened to tonight. 

frankly all I can say is (((rob))) ... you have no idea what you've let yourself in for! Take the boy and run, run for the hills!!!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> Because he's a cad. Married to Jess and fucking Helen (and he says he's told Jess about them, but its blatantly obvious he hasn't and Helen is going to end up all broken hearted again, and Helen broken hearted is just torture to listen to)


Oh, ok, I have missed quite a bit then..


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Just listened to tonight.
> 
> frankly all I can say is (((rob))) ... you have no idea what you've let yourself in for! Take the boy and run, run for the hills!!!


You reckon he wants the boy? Shades of irritating stage school brat if you ask me


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> You reckon he wants the boy? Shades of irritating stage school brat if you ask me



I was just trying to save him from Hellin  

Maybe it's too late for him already


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I was just trying to save him from Hellin
> 
> Maybe it's too late for him already


That cry of 'mummy' this evening put my teeth on edge. Which is very unfair of me... 'Daddy has biscuits'. Ugh


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2014)

It's only been three weeks!!! I'm sorry but children deserve more credit imo.


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

But why do child actors always sound so 'actory'?


----------



## story (Jan 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> Because he's a cad. Married to Jess and fucking Helen (and he says he's told Jess about them, but its blatantly obvious he hasn't and Helen is going to end up all broken hearted again, and Helen broken hearted is just torture to listen to)




I keep thinking that they're setting her up for a suicide... but she'd never do that to Henry, would she. Would she?

I think the The Archers -kinder sound that way cos they're recorded saying the words completely separately from the other actor people, and then the other actor people read against the recording. So they're, like, random kids in the park being prompted to say the words on the script by BBC producers poking them with jam sandwiches.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> But why do child actors always sound so 'actory'?



dunno. probably the million adults standing round them being helpful.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2014)

Helen's in a proper bubble, she completely believes he's told Jess ... at some point Jess will reappear and will hopefully have a few home truths for Helen. 

But I don't think she'll off herself.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> Because he's a cad


  And a bounder, don't forget.  The way he spoke to Jess when when she held her (tragically advised/stupidly manipulative) party was really horrible.  Helen hasn't seen that side of him yet, but oh god, she is annoying; delusional, egotistically and so so humourless.


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2014)

story said:


> I keep thinking that they're setting her up for a suicide... but she'd never do that to Henry, would she. Would she?
> 
> I think the The Archers -kinder sound that way cos they're recorded saying the words completely separately from the other actor people, and then the other actor people read against the recording. So they're, like, random kids in the park being prompted to say the words on the script by BBC producers poking them with jam sandwiches.


Are they recorded seperately? Never knew that...


----------



## wiskey (Jan 17, 2014)

Bah, Pat rolled over a little easily


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2014)

Rob sounded faintly threatening to me. And Helen has a funny definition of taking things slowly...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> And a bounder, don't forget.  The way he spoke to Jess when when she held her (tragically advised/stupidly manipulative) party was really horrible.  Helen hasn't seen that side of him yet, but oh god, she is annoying; delusional, egotistically and so so humourless.


I hope he murders her then tops himself and Pat and Tony are so distressed they commit a double suicide and Shula is suspected of murdering them and she gets arrested and charged with murder and that makes Jill and Peggy have heart attacks and die and poor Shula goes down for life. Leaving the court after the trial John, David, Ruth and Pip are hit by a truck driven by a drunken Darrel and killed and Darrel runs away from the scene but is mowed down by a drunken Linda Snell who is charged with manslaughter but has a  breakdown and tops herself but not before stabbing Robert and his winging daughter.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I hope he murders her then tops himself and Pat and Tony are so distressed they commit a double suicide and Shula is suspected of murdering them and she gets arrested and charged with murder and that makes Jill and Peggy have heart attacks and die and poor Shula goes down for life. Leaving the court after the trial John, David, Ruth and Pip are hit by a truck driven by a drunken Darrel and killed and Darrel runs away from the scene but is mowed down by a drunken Linda Snell who is charged with manslaughter but has a  breakdown and tops herself but not before stabbing Robert and his winging daughter.


That leaves Will and Emmur with an awful lot of airtime


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> That leaves Will and Emmur with an awful lot of airtime


Accidentally trip up and land in the furness at the crematorium?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 17, 2014)

Which would make it the matt and Lillian show... Excellent


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2014)

And the Bryan show


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2014)

See what I did there? saved the best ones


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 18, 2014)

Rob keeps criticising Pat to Helen, and while I  know Pat is unbearable, it's a bit off to be slagging off your lover's mother quite so soon in the relationship.  Is this a classic abuser's ploy of separating the partner from the family, I wonder?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 18, 2014)

Has jess gone back to her mum's?

Or is she under the patio... Or in the huge dairy unit being turned into dairylea


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 18, 2014)

story said:


> I predict that Hazel will be a more regular character in the future. Which would be good: we could do with bit of villainy in Ambridge.


To my ears it sounded like Clarissa Dickson Wright has landed herself a new job.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

What did Will do to Holly that has so upset George? I missed a vital episode and they have never recapped, I am just listening to Grundy miserableness...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> What did Will do to Holly that has so upset George? I missed a vital episode and they have never recapped, I am just listening to Grundy miserableness...


He hatched an Evil and Premeditated PLAN to drown Holly, due to his hatred of dogs and desire to see them all die Cruel Deaths.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> What did Will do to Holly that has so upset George? I missed a vital episode and they have never recapped, I am just listening to Grundy miserableness...


George is convinced that Ed (not Will) is trying to poison Holly, having seen Ed with poisoned bait for rats.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not sure there was a catalyst... There was an event where the dog fell in a pond, but I can't remember it was that bad... I mean I don't think ambridge dogs are water soluble!

I have to say though that it's refreshing emmur seems to be finally getting some storylines which don't revolve around her trying to fit in with Clarry, failing, and playing second fiddle to the ultra amazing Nic.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> George is convinced that Ed (not Will) is trying to poison Holly, having seen Ed with poisoned bait for rats.


Ffs. Stupid child.

E2a I always get the grumpy grundy brothers confused. They both have really whiny, put upon voices too! Grr


----------



## wiskey (Jan 26, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> George is convinced that Ed (not Will) is trying to poison Holly, having seen Ed with poisoned bait for rats.


Oh yes, that was it.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 26, 2014)

Pity George is wise to rat poison... Less chance of him eating it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2014)

"Susan's won the jackpot".

As obvious a plot line as could be imagined. But at least done superbly by Joe.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm loving the Peggy will/Tony story line.  I think it's propah Archers: they always have one every so often about the tension between the young whippersnappers and the fathers they are supplanting, (going all the way back to Dan Archer), but this one is with added maternal/son angst.  Excellent.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 29, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Pity George is wise to rat poison... Less chance of him eating it.


He is vile, isn't he?

I keep wondering how he'll turn out.
He's even more pandered to than Freddy, and that's a lot of pandering.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2014)

They remembered to mention cows today. I do like it when they talk about farming stuff, if they can get Jim to fill airspace reciting poetry then they should have more discussions on actual farming. 

I don't like the new Tony though, his voice jars.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2014)

Precisely, the whole point of listening to the Archers is to learn just enough about farming to be able to make sense of Farming Today when I have to get up early to go to the flower market.

New Tony is growing on me, a bit.  We probably need a dollop of Pip to provide contrast.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2014)

No! We really really don't


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sorry, I have no idea what just came over me.....


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## wiskey (Feb 2, 2014)

So whilst I'm more than a little surprised that the fine upstanding Archer family have just accepted Hellin & Rob shacking up together I can't get over none of them mentioning that His wife only left a month ago  Peggy giving it her blessing is baffling... My Nanny would be livid!


----------



## susie12 (Feb 2, 2014)

He's creepy.  "I'm going to take care of Helen".  Yes, and her big house.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2014)

The new actor doing Tony still hasn't perfected the required irritating, whiny, self-pitying voice yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2014)

wiskey said:


> So whilst I'm more than a little surprised that the fine upstanding Archer family have just accepted Hellin & Rob shacking up together I can't get over none of them mentioning that His wife only left a month ago  Peggy giving it her blessing is baffling... My Nanny would be livid!


i've seen the plot outlines and peggy has an affair with rob in 3 months


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh no! Hazel Woolley is the new landlord of the Grundy's place! It's going to be the ferret killing all over again.


----------



## Manter (Feb 3, 2014)

Aaaargh, Helen is just.... Aaaaargh


----------



## weltweit (Feb 3, 2014)

Wondering what has become of Darryl?
I have probably missed some episodes but I haven't heard much about him.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 3, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Wondering what has become of Darryl?
> I have probably missed some episodes but I haven't heard much about him.


Eddie and some of the others have been doing up a van for him to live in.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 3, 2014)

The Tuckers are also keeping a low profile. Thank God


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is Rob going to be a pedophile? They haven't had one yet and seem to be chasing EastEnders on the misery front.


----------



## Manter (Feb 5, 2014)

God Hellin is self absorbed. And entitled. And contrary.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2014)

Urgh, Rob and Helen and Henry in bed. It was all a bit too much


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 5, 2014)

"are you getting in between us henry?" heh  those two _really_ deserve each other...


----------



## weltweit (Feb 5, 2014)

On the bright side, haven't heard much of whingeing Pip in a while!!



Always look on the bright side of life
de dum, de dum de dum de dum


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

so, how many families does rob have?


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> so, how many families does rob have?


I was just coming in to say that! I bet this is a two families thing...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> so, how many families does rob have?





Manter said:


> I was just coming in to say that! I bet this is a two families thing...


What did I miss?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What did I miss?



Rob is 'too tired' to drive back from his meeting so he's going to kip in a hotel overnight ...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Rob is 'too tired' to drive back from his meeting so he's going to kip in a hotel overnight ...


Oh good. Helen heading for a fall. Again. 
Serves her right for being so annoying.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 7, 2014)

Ambridge Extra is being axed! hurrah!


Yes, Rob definitely sounded shifty in that phone call.  Do we "know" he and Jess have split up?


----------



## belboid (Feb 7, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Yes, Rob definitely sounded shifty in that phone call.  Do we "know" he and Jess have split up?



do we 'eck as like


----------



## Manter (Feb 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> do we 'eck as like


That is one of my favourite phrases ever.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2014)

might be a good idea to hide any shotguns Tony might own


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2014)

wiskey said:


> might be a good idea to hide any shotguns Tony might own


He does sound awfully depressed... It was the way he said 'no kids, no grand kids, no cows.... Just you'

Charming...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2014)

So where's Rob got to be on valentines day proper then ....


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> So where's Rob got to be on valentines day proper then ....


hmmmm... well, quite.....


----------



## susie12 (Feb 14, 2014)

He was v creepy last night, he'd obvs ordered her to change her dress or makeup or something and she said, "Is that better Rob?"  And I think he gave her Jess's Christmas gift for Valentine's.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 14, 2014)

he's shaping up to be an excellent baddie


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

Continuity announcer, just now: "And Helen's evening takes a turn for the worse when we return to Ambridge at 7o'clock."

Can't *wait *


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 14, 2014)

maybe she just curdled some cheese...


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> maybe she just curdled some cheese...


Isn't that how she makes it? Looks at it like she looks at Pat?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 14, 2014)

I missed the end yesterday, what did he give Helen?


----------



## susie12 (Feb 14, 2014)

A watch.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 14, 2014)

jess's watch i bet


----------



## wiskey (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh Helen.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 16, 2014)

I knew it!


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 16, 2014)

anyone else picking up an abusive subtext with Rob?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)

Checking in on this thread after some time away from it, the new Tony is getting right up my nose.  The voice is wrong and they've turned him into a whining self-pitying mess.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> anyone else picking up an abusive subtext with Rob?


I think everyone is tbh. He's slimy and controlling.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2014)

Having listened again to Peggy and Tony in the car I couldn't help substituting them for her Maj and Prince Charles... 'But since you've gone into organics I just can't let you be in charge' ...


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Checking in on this thread after some time away from it, the new Tony is getting right up my nose.  The voice is wrong and they've turned him into a whining self-pitying mess.


He's always been like that 

I think Hellin will make excuses for Rob. Again


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)

trashpony said:


> <snip>I think Hellin will make excuses for Rob. Again


Her sort always do - right up until they snap.  I wouldn't like to be Rob when he gets back, not if Jess manages to persuade Hellqueen of what he's been up to.

Any guesses for where Rob's body will eventually be hidden (and the murder method)?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2014)

She won't believe jess, she'll file what she says under 'jealous ex' and carry on thinking the sun shines out of Robs arse.


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> anyone else picking up an abusive subtext with Rob?


Hell yes


----------



## belboid (Feb 17, 2014)

wiskey said:


> She won't believe jess, she'll file what she says under 'jealous ex' and carry on thinking the sun shines out of Robs arse.


Ten out of ten


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 18, 2014)

the weather's reached Ambridge then


----------



## wiskey (Feb 18, 2014)

Eventually

But it's OK because they can single handedly save the day


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a slightly dramatic reaction to tuna


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2014)

One of his exes was a tuna, that explains it.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Why has Jolene had a personality transplant? She has never been like she was tonight. Could she be pregnant  or have the scriptwriters just decided to ignore her personality to date?


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2014)

It was a bit feisty....


----------



## wiskey (Feb 19, 2014)

Did I hear that kenton caused the flood?


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Did I hear that kenton caused the flood?


Yes, but I didn't really understand how*. He left a door open or something 

* he hasn't become a minor rain deity


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 19, 2014)

That whole Jolenebecomesacompletelydifferentpersonthing was worryingly like what happened in Eastenders, when they jam a dramatic storyline into a previously innocuous character.  I thought the whole Valentine competition between her and Kenton was quite out of character as well.  She definitely wasn't entering into it in her usual jolly fashion


----------



## susie12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe she's finally realised she's married a complete berk.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 19, 2014)

Midlife crisis I think. Probably a reaction to being married.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 19, 2014)

I like kenton. 

He's a complete drip but he's reasonably inoffensive.


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2014)

I like Kenton too. 

And I used to like Tony before his current eyore-incarnation


----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2014)

And dull character of the week goes to Tom ... almost whingeing Tom these days ... honestly who cares ?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2014)

Whoever thought it would be 'edgy' for them to broach pole dancing was an idiot.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 2, 2014)

weltweit said:


> And dull character of the week goes to Tom ... almost whingeing Tom these days ... honestly who cares ?



Put him under a tractor.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2014)

Isn't that what happened to his brother?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Isn't that what happened to his brother?


Yes.  OTOH if you think it shouldn't happen a second time, Tom could drown in a vat of Hellqueen's mankwold or whatever-it-is cheese.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2014)

(((kirsty))) 

So, are Adam and Ian going to save Hellin before Rob flips and murders her?


----------



## susie12 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think she's beyond help.  I can't work out this storyline at all, what was going on when he rang Jess and said something like don't worry, there's no rush?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know but I presume they aren't actually as separated as she thinks


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe he's going to kidnap/abduct Henry?


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Maybe he's going to kidnap/abduct Henry?


More likely to murder him, surely?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 8, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Maybe he's going to kidnap/abduct Henry?


We can hope... 

... I wonder if we started a social media campaign whether he could be persuaded to take George too?


----------



## susie12 (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe whoever has taken Ruari could step in


----------



## wiskey (Mar 9, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Maybe whoever has taken Ruari could step in


Possibly the only upside to boarding school


----------



## FiFi (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to keep checking in with this thread to find out when the Hellin/Rob storyline is finished so I can start listening again.
I don't think I can take 6 months of listening to her become embroiled in a controlling/abusive relationship 
(no matter how much she usually drives me up the wall!)


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2014)

I've just finish listening to Sunday's omnibus edition and I'm such a townie, when I heard "vicky is stuck in a ford" it conjured up all sorts of images.  And why is Tom being all precious about the new cows getting in to the pig field - aren't they allowed to associate?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 12, 2014)

He just resents the cows full stop. 

Three references so far to Hellin 'glowing'... How long till the big announcement? Then Rob will be jealous and cross and kill her and Henry will go on hunger strike and die. Maybe


----------



## a_chap (Mar 12, 2014)

So it's Wiggo to be the mysterious star in the rough and tumble then


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...et-for-cameo-role-in-the-archers-9187744.html

_Bradley Wiggins will appear on The Archers on Friday 21 March at 7pm_.

I hope it's better than his TdF winning speech......


----------



## wiskey (Mar 13, 2014)

The Archers were being all mysterious about it and then it was on the news. 

I can't say I care really.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 13, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...et-for-cameo-role-in-the-archers-9187744.html
> 
> _Bradley Wiggins will appear on The Archers on Friday 21 March at 7pm_.
> 
> I hope it's better than his TdF winning speech......



I doubt if he will actually "appear" on the Archers unless your DAB radio is a lot more advanced than mine. You will most likely hear him. I won't though because I have given up the Archers for Lent or maybe for ever.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2014)

wiskey said:


> He just resents the cows full stop.
> 
> Three references so far to Hellin 'glowing'... How long till the big announcement? Then Rob will be jealous and cross and kill her and Henry will go on hunger strike and die. Maybe


Or Rob will pack Henry off to boarding school to make room for the new Messiah and then he will turn psycho and come back and murder them. 

Actually it's a bit weird that he and Hellin haven't talked about Rob adopting Henry, given they're marrying


----------



## wiskey (Mar 13, 2014)

Ooo... Rob adopts Henry... Rob kills Hellin... Henry inherits the Lodge... Rob packs him off to sea/school/a mine... Rob lives in the Lodge.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 13, 2014)

Has Rob ever asked H about Henry's father?  You'd think that would have come up in conversation at some point.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2014)

omg, I dont think I'd ever seen a picture of Lynda Snell before. She looks appropriately scary


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> omg, I dont think I'd ever seen a picture of Lynda Snell before. She looks appropriately scary


sorry, which one is Linda? never heard of her on a bike


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2014)

she's both, that's the shocking thing!


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2014)

"Did you say a _flat pack_?"


----------



## wiskey (Mar 18, 2014)

Jennifer is seriously skewed in her morals.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 19, 2014)

If I was Bryan I'd stop the credit card and hire a voluptuous cook pronto.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 21, 2014)

pennimania said:


> If I was Bryan I'd stop the credit card and hire a voluptuous cook pronto.


I actually found I felt far more cross than I should (because it's only TA) about the fact that Brian was entirely incapable of buying any food/cooking any food/surviving and then rolled over about the kitchen


----------



## belboid (Mar 21, 2014)

Wiggo can't act then.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 21, 2014)

Catholic Popes and Bears' toiletry needs spring to mind.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 22, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I actually found I felt far more cross than I should (because it's only TA) about the fact that Brian was entirely incapable of buying any food/cooking any food/surviving and then rolled over about the kitchen


'Twas pathetic.

It's gone off again (again)


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2014)

How old is Ruth?


----------



## iona (Mar 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> How old is Ruth?


 
45. We have an Archers calendar with all their birthdays and anniversaries and things on it


----------



## iona (Mar 23, 2014)

...And I've just realised that might have been a rhetorical question referring to something I don't know about coz I've not been listening


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2014)

iona said:


> 45. We have an Archers calendar with all their birthdays and anniversaries and things on it



HAHa fantastic! and now it's come in useful 



iona said:


> ...And I've just realised that might have been a rhetorical question referring to something I don't know about coz I've not been listening



no no it was a genuine question ... because she's apparently up the duff.


----------



## iona (Mar 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> HAHa fantastic! and now it's come in useful


 
It's ace - this month there are four births, a marriage, a death and a recipe for Brookfield shepherd's pie


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2014)

iona said:


> It's ace - this month there are four births, a marriage, a death and a recipe for Brookfield shepherd's pie


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 23, 2014)

Is Iain a porker, then?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 23, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Is Iain a porker, then?


Who cares? 
He did to Rob what all of us have wanted to do for ages, lamped him one! Iain was already a good guy, now he's heading for sainthood.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 23, 2014)

I miss Pip, who can replace that constant whinging!!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 23, 2014)

And Tom is a bit of a tosser no?


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Who cares?
> He did to Rob what all of us have wanted to do for ages, lamped him one! Iain was already a good guy, now he's heading for sainthood.


Omigod! Haven't listened for three days as have been away- go Iain!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2014)

not more TB 

with two wedding dresses and the down payment on the house it was pretty obvious Tom's finances were about to come under stress, but surely we could have a change of bovine infection for a change


----------



## a_chap (Mar 26, 2014)

Oddly enough I enjoyed tonight's stag party episode. But Rob's a cunt for spiking drinks tho.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 26, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Oddly enough I enjoyed tonight's stag party episode. But Rob's a cunt



Fixed it for you


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

what?  what!  where the fuck did that come from?  at least he wont be moaning through every episode he's in for a bit


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup .. not gay then ... I was actually surprised.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2014)

I was just googling to see if there was ever any previous mention of a girlfriend. Couldnt find one, tho he did go on about Toms lovely sausage on his twitter account


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Yup .. not gay then ... I was actually surprised.


I thought he'd be gay too. The regular 'is it a girl' thing made me  (and the gym stuff  )

Poor Shula. It hurt me to type that


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2014)

Joining the army? Good for him!

And I thought he was going to announce he'd decided to become a male escort.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## a_chap (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm... no comments on Brian getting shafted?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know enough about business to understand tbh. 

I don't see how it can be sold without him knowing


----------



## wiskey (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeez Tom is gormless! 

At least by the looks of it one of them will be splatted in a horrible accident over the next few days... Their fate was sealed when they chose Perfect Day.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Jeez Tom is gormless!
> 
> At least by the looks of it one of them will be splatted in a horrible accident over the next few days... Their fate was sealed when they chose Perfect Day.



this is exactly what mr b said when they did the ceremony rehearsal in full - no reason for it at all except if it doesn't happen 

pleaseplease_please_ let it be tom


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you think Tom might have second thoughts on the day?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm pretty certain of it


----------



## susie12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Where are they going to find other partners as dull as each other though?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2014)

perhaps kirsty and the pheasant is an omen of things to come…


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2014)

pearls+wedding+bad luck search brings up a whole load of hits : thumbs :


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> pleaseplease_please_ let it be tom



are you quite sure?? 

I think she needs a good shaking personally.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I think she needs a good shaking personally.



par for the course for all archers characters surely


----------



## trashpony (Apr 22, 2014)

I was kind of hoping that he'd dropped off a Dear John letter rather than pearls. Tom can't die but perhaps he'll shag a ranger in the rainforest and Kirsty will be whisked off to another part of Costa Rica to count lemurs


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2014)

Do lemurs eat people?? 

*hopeful*


----------



## susie12 (Apr 23, 2014)

The symbolism is getting really clunky - the lark, the pheasant, the pearls - scriptwriters are obvs channelling Thomas Hardy!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 23, 2014)

Tonight's script was deffinitely clunky. And I so hate shouting at the radio


----------



## alan_ (Apr 24, 2014)

Am i the first?


----------



## alan_ (Apr 24, 2014)

To mention


----------



## alan_ (Apr 24, 2014)

the


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2014)

wailing?


----------



## alan_ (Apr 24, 2014)

AAAaaaarggghh


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 24, 2014)

Now would have have been a better time to change the actor playing Tony....


----------



## a_chap (Apr 24, 2014)

An entirely predictable and yet completely pointless turn of events. 


alan_ said:


> Am i the first?





alan_ said:


> to mention



As for the whaling. I hadn't realised Kirsty was such a big girl.


----------



## xenon (Apr 24, 2014)

I heard an Archers earlier, the repeat from yesterday. Not tonight's. Kirsty will kill Tom. That's where we're going. I might catch rest on Sunday.

Who is the least annoying person in the Archers anyway.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2014)

xenon said:


> Who is the least annoying person in the Archers anyway.


Freda Fry

or maybe Bartleby


----------



## xenon (Apr 24, 2014)

?





wiskey said:


> Freda Fry
> 
> or maybe Bartleby




Freda. One of those normal peple that only pops up once every couple of months. Bartleby's the Aldridge's dog yeah?

Trufact. I went to college with Jazzer. That's his real accent.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 24, 2014)

a gee gee


----------



## a_chap (Apr 24, 2014)

Least annoying? Joe, Eddy and Clarrie. I love 'em.

ETA: Oliver too. How could I forget the lovely Mr Sterling!


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 24, 2014)

as Joe Grundy said, that's torn it..


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

xenon said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Freda. One of those normal peple that only pops up once every couple of months. Bartleby's the Aldridge's dog yeah?
> ...



Freda is a 'silent character' ... I quite like her. 

Bartleby is the horse.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

Having just heard the repeat of the wedding I'm wondering if the tractor thing tipped Tom over.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Having just heard the repeat of the wedding I'm wondering if the tractor thing tipped Tom over.


I only heard the end of it. I liked Kirsty's wail much more this time and laughed out loud at Joe at the end


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought Kirsty did well at giving him a hard time 'you humiliated me' etc .... 

... but I still feel sorry for Tom


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 25, 2014)

He's going to have a nervous breakdown and no mistake.  And yes, I think it was the tractor that was the final straw


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

Blimey ....

Warra palarver


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 25, 2014)

this isn't going to end well for Tom.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> this isn't going to end well for Tom.



Eaten by his own pigs ?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 25, 2014)

The end credits included the "Agricultural advisor". Not much farming in that episode...


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 25, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Eaten by his own pigs ?


possibly, or found facedown in a pool of slurry.  (does slurry have pools?)


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2014)

Tom can't die. However annoying patntony are, they don't deserve to have only one child and that child to be Hellin


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Tom can't die. However annoying patntony are, they don't deserve to have only one child and that child to be Hellin


That actually made me lol!


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 25, 2014)

poor Tom


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

He did sound properly broken when he realised his family didn't understand


----------



## susie12 (Apr 26, 2014)

Why did he think they would?  I thought it showed his overweaning self obsession.  Can't wait for the credit card bills to come in.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 27, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Tom can't die. However annoying patntony are, they don't deserve to have only one child and that child to be Hellin


There's an interview in the Guardian with the new editor...

 "O'Connor sees Helen Archer as a damaged heroine drawn from Ibsen"

Maybe we are misunderestimating her


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 27, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> There's an interview in the Guardian with the new editor...
> 
> "O'Connor sees Helen Archer as a damaged heroine drawn from Ibsen"
> 
> Maybe we are misunderestimating her


Does that mean she shoots herself at some point?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ...from Ibsen



Eh? She's from the Balearic Islands? It'll be all that non-stop partying then.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 27, 2014)

The new ed also said Pat and Tony are like the Plantaganets and with the Hardy omens that seem to being scattered about everywhere, there must be bloodshed at some point.  Ibsen wasn't exactly a ray of sunshine either.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 27, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Why did he think they would?  I thought it showed his overweaning self obsession.  Can't wait for the credit card bills to come in.


I didn't see it like that, rather a delayed grief around the loss of his brother and the person he thought he should be to compensate.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 27, 2014)

[_I didn't see it like that, rather a delayed grief around the loss of his brother and the person he thought he should be to compensate.]_

Tony's comments didn't help, but even so he didn't have to do it in quite such a brutal way.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, not Ibiza then.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 27, 2014)

susie12 said:


> [_I didn't see it like that, rather a delayed grief around the loss of his brother and the person he thought he should be to compensate.]_
> 
> Tony's comments didn't help, but even so he didn't have to do it in quite such a brutal way.


No he didn't, esp not when his gran had warned him to do it the night before.

But yes, I think he's mourning the loss of Tommy. I mean he just dropped right in to being John, even the pigs were John's weren't they?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2014)

Being serious for a moment, one of my best friends comitted suicide after a blazing row with his parents.

If the scriptwriters have planned that for Tom I'll be in pieces. It is the most tragic thing possible.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm very sorry a_chap, what a tragic event.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking something like that - am afraid ........


----------



## Manter (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been on holiday (actually am still away) and shouldn't have read this thread. I'm agog, I tell you, agog!


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 28, 2014)

oh Manter you going to love catching up with all this. 

I have to say I'm very happy to see such a long narrative arc to The Archers. It feels like a reward for having been a long time listener. Having said that, this has been done much better than John's secret son story.

I always thought the way Tom stepped into John's shoes was sudden, only a few months before John's death he was being arrested for damaging GM crops and it was always sad to see that passion diverted into money making.

It's just sad he didn't share any of it with Kirstie, she'd have understood.


----------



## a_chap (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to struggle with the way Tom's storyline is going.

Over thirty years ago one of my best friends comitted suicide after a huge row with his Dad. I still get tearful about it even now.

I hope I'm very wrong on the Archers' potential plotline.


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2014)

sorry to hear that a_chap. looks likely to me too.


----------



## a_chap (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Bob. I hope we're wrong.


----------



## RedDragon (May 5, 2014)

What became of Jennifer's old kitchen?


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2014)

Are you sure that's not the new kitchen? After all she's clearly dealing with a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## a_chap (May 7, 2014)

"What about the other Midnight Walkers?"
"Oh they'll all be up for it, apart from Danny. He's dead."


----------



## a_chap (May 14, 2014)

So long Kirsty. I hope you return one day.


----------



## wiskey (May 15, 2014)

Where are Matt &  Lillian? 

And I was confused by hellin saying rob had told the weird Charlie character that family comes first... I only half heard the conversation but it appeared as though he said nursery would never get in the way again.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Where are Matt &  Lillian?
> 
> And I was confused by hellin saying rob had told the weird Charlie character that family comes first... I only half heard the conversation but it appeared as though he said nursery would never get in the way again.


You heard correctly. Rob is a naughty fibber.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2014)

Blimey, this better not be true - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27429253


----------



## wiskey (May 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> Blimey, this better not be true - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27429253


They were discussing it on PM. 

I can't stand him


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

I was getting bored trying to listen to the two weeks I missed at get up to date so I read these http://www.lowfield.co.uk/archers/

A brilliant-ly Archers-esque restrained sarcasm underpinning some of them 

I am now up to date again.


----------



## RedDragon (May 15, 2014)

for years I was happy restricting myself to listening to the sunday omnibus, but thanks to this thread I've now switch to daily downloads; upside I get to listen to the theme tune eight more times a week.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> for years I was happy restricting myself to listening to the sunday omnibus, but thanks to this thread I've now switch to daily downloads; upside I get to listen to the theme tune eight more times a week.


I think you'll find you hear an extra ten


----------



## a_chap (May 23, 2014)

Oh, Tom


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

oh Tony


----------



## wiskey (May 27, 2014)

Rob is being a bit _nice_


----------



## dolly's gal (May 27, 2014)

Tony is doing my fucking head in. Tony is Tom's dad right? because if he is who i think he is he is actually causing me to become physically stressed every time i hear him whining on about the cunting pigs and their cunting organic status


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

Tony?  Fucking Peggy is the one who needs her head examining. Knows fuck all about any business ('but I married a businessman, so I know lots') but cant stop interfering nevertheless.  Tho I do suspect that under any previous series editor she wouldnt be so stupid as to keep speaking up for Rob.


----------



## RedDragon (May 27, 2014)

How cool to have got rid of sausage boy.


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

The entire family is a nightmare- Peggy, Tom, Tony, Hellin. Even Pat's endless patience is doing my head in. And now Rob too. Thank god Kirsty is no more.

E2a Henry! I forgot Henry! Ugh


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Rob is being a bit _nice_


too nice. It's all part of his dastardly plan to line up a key role for himself in the Brookfield empire so he can tell his snippy new boss at the mega diary to fuck off.  In my considered opinion.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

He's shagging the wrong person to get an in at Brookfield.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> He's shagging the wrong person to get an in at Brookfield.


Jennifer seems pretty keen on him so maybe it's just a matter of time


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Jennifer seems pretty keen on him so maybe it's just a matter of time


So does Peggy....


----------



## susie12 (May 28, 2014)

Oooooh Daveeeed!!!  Not the rooooad!!!!


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> So does Peggy....


*cleans coffee off phone *


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

i've just taken a look at the Archer family tree on Wiki. I was correct in thinking Tony is the moaning minnie who never shuts up slagging his son off (i understand there is history here) but can someone please explain where Rob fits into it all? thanks in advance


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> i've just taken a look at the Archer family tree on Wiki. I was correct in thinking Tony is the moaning minnie who never shuts up slagging his son off (i understand there is history here) but can someone please explain where Rob fits into it all? thanks in advance


Tony is the only man in Ambridge with principles. His son (the living one) is a dolt with no understanding of any of them, or cares for anyone but himself.

Rob, used to be married to Angie Watts, and is the new megadairy manager, and a clear abuse and control freak who Ian clearly has sussed.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

Actually, didn't Tom used to have principles too, but forgot them? I've forgotten which one was the eco warrior, and which was the racist


----------



## susie12 (May 28, 2014)

Tom was an eco warrior with his ex Kirsty.  The racist was dead Sid the landlord of the Bull.  He was homophobic too.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Rob, used to be married to Angie Watts, and is the new megadairy manager, and a clear abuse and control freak who Ian clearly has sussed.



right. and why is rob the only one who knows where tom is? are they mates?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

also, who is ian?


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Tom was an eco warrior with his ex Kirsty.  The racist was dead Sid the landlord of the Bull.  He was homophobic too.


one of the younger ones was racist too - shoved shit thru Usha's door.



dolly's gal said:


> right. and why is rob the only one who knows where tom is? are they mates?


Rob knows everything about everything, so gave advice to Tom on how to ruin his business, which tom lapped up


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

Run his business, sorry, run his business. Honestly.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

as a newbie, i have to say, i quite like rob. who is the one that everyone's up in arms about cos he's moved in with a woman with a kid and he used to be married? is that rob too?


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> also, who is ian?


Adam's civil partner. Adam being Jennifers son from her fling with a random cowman


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> as a newbie, i have to say, i quite like rob. who is the one that everyone's up in arms about cos he's moved in with a woman with a kid and he used to be married? is that rob too?


Yes. He's only there cos - he wants the cottage. He's a control freak whose found a naive and gullible partner


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> as a newbie, i have to say, i quite like rob. who is the one that everyone's up in arms about cos he's moved in with a woman with a kid and he used to be married? is that rob too?


Yeah. He moved to the village to manage the dairy, started seeing the ghastly Hellin, but was still married and lying about it. Hellin has forgiven him, predictably, but her parents are struggling to, especially as he is spending a lot of time interfering- he's now trying to persuade Hellin to dump the organic aspect of the shop and work less by the sounds of it. He's creepy as fuck


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Yes. He's only there cos - he wants the cottage. He's a control freak whose found a naive and gullible partner



really? this insight is most helpful. and there was i thinking he seemed like a really nice bloke! had me totally fooled if truth be told


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> really? this insight is most helpful. and there was i thinking he seemed like a really nice bloke! had me totally fooled if truth be told


did you hear the episode where he and Ian went training?  Dodgy as fucketty fuck. And the constant lying, of course.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah. He moved to the village to manage the dairy, started seeing the ghastly Hellin, but was still married and lying about it. Hellin has forgiven him, predictably, but her parents are struggling to, especially as he is spending a lot of time interfering- he's now trying to persuade Hellin to dump the organic aspect of the shop and work less by the sounds of it. He's creepy as fuck



but i thought Tony's mum was up for getting rid of the organic status too?? and she seems sound as a pound! also, Hellin??? who spells it that way???


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> really? this insight is most helpful. and there was i thinking he seemed like a really nice bloke! had me totally fooled if truth be told


Hellin and Henry were living with her parents till Rob came along, causing a family rift and them moving out. Worth reading lowfields (link I posted earlier) on the while getting together, lying about being married etc stuff.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> did you hear the episode where he and Ian went training?  Dodgy as fucketty fuck. And the constant lying, of course.



maybe. i can't quite work out who Ian is. i'll tune in this evening and see i can work it out...


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe. i can't quite work out who Ian is. i'll tune in this evening and see i can work it out...


Ian's the Irish one


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> but i thought Tony's mum was up for getting rid of the organic status too?? and she seems sound as a pound! also, Hellin??? who spells it that way???


 Peggy? She's very, very interfering and treats Tony like a failure- she's always telling him how to run the business or the family, offering money etc. Tbf he is a bit of a drip at times, but she really doesn't help. She's not nasty, just has got into a habit of treading on him. And I don't think she does spell it like that, it just sounds like it 


belboid said:


> did you hear the episode where he and Ian went training?  Dodgy as fucketty fuck. And the constant lying, of course.


 and the stag do stunt e2a and telling the new manager and the family different things about nursery drop odds- constant, unnecessary lies.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Peggy? She's very, very interfering and treats Tony like a failure- she's always telling him how to run the business or the family, offering money etc. Tbf he is a bit of a drip at times, but she really doesn't help. She's not nasty, just has got into a habit of treading on him.



isn't tony the one who bought a bunch of cows who then got tb?? i mean, c'mon man! wake up!


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> and the stag do stunt


I missed the stag do, what did the bastard do?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

the stag do was a bit of a damp squib iirc


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> isn't tony the one who bought a bunch of cows who then got tb?? i mean, c'mon man! wake up!


they had TB when he bought them, not his fault (tho he was an arse about the whole thing.  Not helped by the new Tony's even moanier voice)


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> they had TB when he bought them, not his fault (tho he was an arse about the whole thing.  Not helped by the new Tony's even moanier voice)



right, so he bought a bunch of cows with TB!  no wonder peggy doesn't rate him!


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

thy didnt all have TB, and it was undetectable at time of purchase.  Not his fault at all.

Peggy knows nothing about anything. She just has money.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> I missed the stag do, what did the bastard do?


Spiked Tom's drink, but Jazza (spelling?) swapped it for Kenton's. Poor Kenton ended up on a train to nowhere.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Peggy knows nothing about anything. She just has money.



rob seems to rate her.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Spiked Tom's drink, but Jazza (spelling?) swapped it for Kenton's. Poor Kenton ended up on a train to nowhere.



lol


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> right, so he bought a bunch of cows with TB!  no wonder peggy doesn't rate him!


They didn't have TB- they showed unusual markers later on, they had to be tested so were quarantined... They later turned out to be clear. But in the meantime Tom went batshit at Tony, accusing him of endangering all their livelihoods. The same Tom who was feeding the organic pigs non organic feed thereby...you guessed it.... Endangering their livelihoods. 

Peggy is still taking Tom's side, just because she has such a down on Tony


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> rob seems to rate her.


She's the only one who agrees with him about big agribusiness, and appears not to mind about the whole wife thing.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> rob seems to be after her cash.


corrected for you 

Rob is destroying Hellin's support network, leaving it so there is only him to rely on (doubly so once he's killed Peggy). Fortunately he is due to die when the megadairy is the centre of a massive counter-terrorism operation gone horribly wrong.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> She's the only one who agrees with him about big agribusiness, and appears not to mind about the whole wife thing.


the latter bit is understandable, she made a good lil speech about the horrors and problems of being trapped in a loveless marriage with a terrible partner (oh the ironing!)


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

This thread is v creeped out by Rob


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

wow you guys know your stuff! i genuinely hadn't read all this conspiracy stuff into it. i shall listen more intently in future. mind still not made up about Rob mind you.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> the latter bit is understandable, she made a good lil speech about the horrors and problems of being trapped in a loveless marriage with a terrible partner (oh the ironing!)


But wasn't she just projecting? The conversations you heard him have with his wife, and when she turned up.... Dunno, didn't sound like a loveless trap to me. More like him trying to have the proverbial eaten cake


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> wow you guys know your stuff! i genuinely hadn't read all this conspiracy stuff into it. i shall listen more intently in future. mind still not made up about Rob mind you.


I've been on mat leave- occasional listening has become regular as clockwork


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> But wasn't she just projecting? The conversations you heard him have with his wife, and when she turned up.... Dunno, didn't sound like a loveless trap to me. More like him trying to have the proverbial eaten cake


oh, absolutely. But you could see where she was coming from. Peggy wasn't privy to those conversations between Rob & Angie, of course.


----------



## RedDragon (May 28, 2014)

I stopped listening for 15 years and was still able to workout what was what within a month.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

oh, and what's your opinion on the police man who everyone seems to be obsessed with?


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> oh, and what's your opinion on the police man who everyone seems to be obsessed with?


dull as fuck. Fallon is far too good for him.


----------



## susie12 (May 28, 2014)

Something that puzzles me about the Archers is some of the weird names that just don't, well, exist.  Fallon?   Shula?  Kenton?


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> He's shagging the wrong person to get an in at Brookfield.


Oops, Bridge Farm!


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> as a newbie, i have to say, i quite like rob. who is the one that everyone's up in arms about cos he's moved in with a woman with a kid and he used to be married? is that rob too?


Noo, Rob is a Cad and a Bounder.


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> thy didnt all have TB, and it was undetectable at time of purchase.  Not his fault at all.
> 
> Peggy knows nothing about anything. She just has money.


Peggy's a racist too, remember her comments about Usha .


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Peggy's a racist too, remember her comments about Usha .


good point!


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Something that puzzles me about the Archers is some of the weird names that just don't, well, exist.  Fallon?   Shula?  Kenton?


I know two fallons and a kenton.


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

Peggy is ghastly and is constantly upstaged by Jill in the nice grandma stakes. 

Tony is clearly screwed up by his mother.... Tom is screwed up by his father. 

I do think they should just sell the pigs though.


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

I think David might be my current favourite character, he's one of the very few who manage to sound genuinely happy.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I think David might be my current favourite character, he's one of the very few who manage to sound genuinely happy.


he didn't last night.  Tho not as bad as Rooth, of course. Whose scream was a near prefect cross between Kirsty and Nigel's.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I think David might be my current favourite character, he's one of the very few who manage to sound genuinely happy.


I like Adam and Ian

e2a and Usha and the vicar


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

Ruth's scream was ridiculous.  I'd like to think she's a bit more resilient than that made her sound.

Shame the road can't go through Bridge Farm and put Tony's family out of their misery.


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Shame the road can't go through Bridge Farm and put Tony's family out of their misery.



Now there's an idea!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 28, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Peggy's a racist too, remember her comments about Usha .


good lord, when was that? in the '80s?


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> good lord, when was that? in the '80s?


Can't remember when but possibly yes.  I think it was when Usha first came to the village. (I've been listening to the Archers for eons but I can never match up events in Ambridge with real time.)


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

I am quite bored of the road already. And David has said the storyline could go on for months. Aaargh


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Can't remember when but possibly yes.  I think it was when Usha first came to the village. (I've been listening to the Archers for eons but I can never match up events in Ambridge with real time.)


twas later than that. usha only arrived in 1990, Roy (for it was he) carried out the racist attacks in 1995, and i think Peggy was being really really horrid to and about her around the time she (Usha) got married to Alan - so only 6 years ago. She had been horrid before that as well, but not as much - tho I may just have forgotten those bits.


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I am quite bored of the road already. And David has said the storyline could go on for months. Aaargh


Will David & Ruth end up chained to trees I wonder?


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> twas later than that. usha only arrived in 1990, Roy (for it was he) carried out the racist attacks in 1995, and i think Peggy was being really really horrid to and about her around the time she (Usha) got married to Alan - so only 6 years ago. She had been horrid before that as well, but not as much - tho I may just have forgotten those bits.


I think you are right it was when they got married and she was really vicious


----------



## TikkiB (May 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Will David & Ruth end up chained to trees I wonder?


I bet Linda Snell will


----------



## a_chap (May 29, 2014)

The return of the Matt.

Me wonders what part he'll have to play in the current crop of OTT plot lines.


----------



## pennimania (May 29, 2014)

Peggy wasn't too keen on Kate's relationship with Lucas either iirc.

Shula was vile about Usha marrying the vicar and so was Susan Carter.


----------



## susie12 (May 29, 2014)

a_chap said:


> The return of the Matt.
> 
> Me wonders what part he'll have to play in the current crop of OTT plot lines.



He will sus out Rob for the wrong un he is.  Takes one to spot one.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

susie12 said:


> He will sus out Rob for the wrong un he is.  Takes one to spot one.


are you saying that _we're_ all wrongs uns??!!


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> are you saying that _we're_ all wrongs uns??!!


----------



## TikkiB (May 29, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Will David & Ruth end up chained to trees I wonder?


i fear this will mean more of Pip and her whiny voice.


----------



## wiskey (May 30, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> i fear this will mean more of Pip and her whiny voice.


Oh


----------



## wiskey (May 30, 2014)

susie12 said:


> He will sus out Rob for the wrong un he is.  Takes one to spot one.



I think this might be true. 

But Matt is our pet loveable rogue... And Rob is a cad. 

Are Matt & Lillian no longer skint then? I forget.... Didn't he lose it all in Russia?


----------



## susie12 (May 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> are you saying that _we're_ all wrongs uns??!!


  No!!  Just that Rob has pulled the wool with Helen and Peggy and Tom.  Matt is much nicer than Rob, ie not a psycho control freak, but I think he'll spot what he's up to.


----------



## TikkiB (May 30, 2014)

susie12 said:


> No!!  Just that Rob has pulled the wool with Helen and Peggy and Tom.  Matt is much nicer than Rob, ie not a psycho control freak, but I think he'll spot what he's up to.


Quite, Matt has his faults but his relationship with Lilian isn't an abusive one.  

Anyone else reckon Rob is lying about* having* to do a Farm Sunday - I bet it was his idea.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 1, 2014)

why the new road storyline? are they just recycling the by-pass script? new road building just doesn't seem very topical


----------



## wiskey (Jun 1, 2014)

Does farm Sunday even exist outside ambridge? 

And doesn't rob have to wait a while until he can marry hellin?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Does farm Sunday even exist outside ambridge?
> 
> And doesn't rob have to wait a while until he can marry hellin?


Well yes. I can't see morally uptight Peggy not pointing out the small issue of him being married to someone else. Nor being impressed by him finding Tom a job in Canada


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 1, 2014)

it's taken them forever but i reckon they're finally setting up for a _thing_ between lizzie and roy


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Well yes. I can't see morally uptight Peggy not pointing out the small issue of him being married to someone else. Nor being impressed by him finding Tom a job in Canada


Peggy thinks he's kind to have found Tom a job....


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> it's taken them forever but i reckon they're finally setting up for a _thing_ between lizzie and roy


Oooh, I've missed that...


----------



## susie12 (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't see Lizzie going for Roy.  He's married for a start and not, well, posh enough for her.  They should never have killed off poor old Nigel.


----------



## madamv (Jun 1, 2014)

I just wish Tony could express himself more clearly.  He's starting to piss me off with his whinging tantrum 'tom's spoiled EVERYTHING' voice....


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> it's taken them forever but i reckon they're finally setting up for a _thing_ between lizzie and roy


Yes I agree - it's a bit odd. 

I'm still not convinced that Peggy's relief that Tom has a job would outweigh her distress at him being 5000 miles away


----------



## susie12 (Jun 1, 2014)

Every time Tony tries to whine something Pat shuts him up.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2014)

A couple of lines like the response to Jazzer’s “Oh no I’ll be stuck with the vegetables all day” makes me wonder whether Lillian’s now got her own scriptwriter.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Does farm Sunday even exist outside ambridge?


yes it does - http://www.farmsunday.org/ofs12b/about/history.eb


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> yes it does - http://www.farmsunday.org/ofs12b/about/history.eb



Yes someone on my Fb has been posting about it because she's taking her (9) children somewhere on Sunday.


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 6, 2014)

And there was a piece about it on R4 this afternoon.



See, The Archers IS educational.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 6, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> See, The Archers IS educational.



That's why The Archers was created in the first place....


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 6, 2014)

a_chap said:


> That's why The Archers was created in the first place....


I know!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 10, 2014)

Jesus Peggy is just so awful! She sucks the life out of everything


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Jesus Peggy is just so awful! She sucks the life out of everything


And she's passed it on to Tony and Helen. The world's lemon suckers


----------



## wiskey (Jun 10, 2014)

are we to assume Tom has got the job then? or has he just vanished into Canada?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> are we to assume Tom has got the job then? or has he just vanished into Canada?


Probably a drama or two to come out about that sometime soon


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2014)

I reckon he's going to turn up again and be pissed off at Tony's decisions.


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 11, 2014)

wiskey said:


> are we to assume Tom has got the job then? or has he just vanished into Canada?


I think he's just joined the list of Overseas Offspring, who we never hear again unless they are wheeled for some


wiskey said:


> are we to assume Tom has got the job then? or has he just vanished into Canada?


I think he's joined the list of offstage offspring in : Debbie, Kate and Alice, soon to be joined by Dan.

I think the scriptwriters got cold feet about letting Alice and Chris go, Jennifer would only have had one child left in the country otherwise.

I've just remembered that both Kenton and Adam were on that list for years, so he may be allowed back when he is older and wiser.


----------



## susie12 (Jun 11, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I think he's just joined the list of Overseas Offspring, who we never hear again unless they are wheeled for some
> 
> I think he's joined the list of offstage offspring in : Debbie, Kate and Alice, soon to be joined by Dan.
> 
> ...



And less obsessed with pigs and sausages.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2014)

Tonights is reminding me of our local country show, used to really enjoy that, until I was older and my employer wouldn't let me take time off for it.


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure I should feel sorry for Peggy, but she really annoys me 

I'm heartless…..


----------



## wiskey (Jun 19, 2014)

me too. 

and proud


----------



## wiskey (Jun 19, 2014)

So, Roy & Caroline Elizabeth


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

Eek!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 19, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 19, 2014)

wiskey said:


> So, Roy & Caroline....


Was Caroline in it tonight? I was only half listening, I thought it was Roy and Elizabeth


----------



## wiskey (Jun 19, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Was Caroline in it tonight? I was only half listening, I thought it was Roy and Elizabeth


Yes sorry that's who I meant.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2014)

Is it me or are loads of the characters behaving in a totally out of character way at the moment? And why isn't anyone mentioning the fact that Rob is married someone else?!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Is it me or are loads of the characters behaving in a totally out of character way at the moment? And why isn't anyone mentioning the fact that Rob is married someone else?!


It's the bleeding Archers, pile of pants init


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's the bleeding Archers, pile of pants init


It's one of the most irritating programmes on R4. They should move it, along with You and Yours, and the like to R1.


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Was Caroline in it tonight? I was only half listening, I thought it was Roy and Elizabeth


What? no!


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Is it me or are loads of the characters behaving in a totally out of character way at the moment? And why isn't anyone mentioning the fact that Rob is married someone else?!


That's been going on for a while.  Remember Jolene's odd behaviour a few months ago? I hate when series do this.  I haven't listened to last nights yet but I can't believe Roy or Elizabeth would ever forget the fact of Roy's marriage.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> That's been going on for a while.  Remember Jolene's odd behaviour a few months ago? I hate when series do this.  I haven't listened to last nights yet but I can't believe Roy or Elizabeth would ever forget the fact of Roy's marriage.


Yes I do remember Jolene. 

The Roy/Elizabeth storyline is particularly ridiculous


----------



## madamv (Jun 20, 2014)

Loving Pulp playing in the background on the way to the festival!  sparklefish you should listen to this episode to get festival hints and tips


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2014)

madamv said:


> Loving Pulp playing in the background on the way to the festival!  sparklefish you should listen to this episode to get festival hints and tips



Was it as cringey as it sounds?


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Was it as cringey as it sounds?


Yeah, her stressing about the festival and over packing, and exclaiming about the energy when she gets there.... It's pretty dire


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think I can bear to listen now.  Grrr, I do hate it when TA does this.  I'm still only just getting over Nigel, and the family feud that wasn't.


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm just massively, massively bored by route B


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Shirl (Jun 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


>


Jesus


----------



## Shirl (Jun 20, 2014)

I might have to stop listening after that load of absolute pants!


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

Eyw


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2014)

FFS nothing has swayed my devotion to TA for 20 odd years but I think that may be about to change


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> FFS nothing has swayed my devotion to TA for 20 odd years but I think that may be about to change


I will continue to put it on out of habit and then complain about it


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2014)

That was awful. Really really awful. 

Written by someone who only went to Glastonbury when it appeared on The Sunday Times Top Ten Things To Do 2005.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> That was awful. Really really awful.
> 
> Written by someone who only went to Glastonbury when it appeared on The Sunday Times Top Ten Things To Do 2005.


What's also really getting on my tits is the way they're getting ideas for a festival that's supposed to be happening in 2 months. How ridiculous. I know nothing about festival organising but even I know that it takes a bit longer than that


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> What's also really getting on my tits is the way they're getting ideas for a festival that's supposed to be happening in 2 months. How ridiculous. I know nothing about festival organising but even I know that it takes a bit longer than that



I did like the 'oh we'll have to have an arts trail through the arboretum too' comment... like you buy these things off the peg.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 20, 2014)

Neither of them seemed to give even the merest passing thought to Hayley (sp?)


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2014)

But that's what happens at festivals, you walk through the arboretum arts trail, you dance to something awful, you fall over a bit and then you shag someone inappropriate....

...oh


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 21, 2014)

So the woman who was stressing about the whole idea of spending a night in a tent is about to do the dirty in one.  What about contraception, eh?

I know Lizzie was quite wild in her youth but ffs, this is ridiculous.


----------



## madamv (Jun 21, 2014)

It was like listening to Rod Jane and Freddie does a festival.  And the ending... Bleurgh...


----------



## susie12 (Jun 22, 2014)

We don't know if anything happened yet - hopefully Roy had a moment of intelligence.  Long shot, I know.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 22, 2014)

It's all bollocks. I think I need to jump ship and join pennimania


----------



## Mogden (Jun 22, 2014)

Can I swerve the dreadful festival bit and say I was on the train catching up on the week yesterday and had to turn it off when Peggy was with the vet cos I got a bit of a lump in my throat.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got back off a weeks holiday. I was going to listen to the omnibus, but I dont think I want to after reading all the above <shudders>


----------



## pennimania (Jun 25, 2014)

Unfortunately I haven't jumped ship 

Still listening.

I hate every character ( except Brian and even he is a bit wimpish these days).

Top hates these days  Peggy, David and most of all, that prime narcissist Jill.

I want Lizzy and Roy of the Rotas to have a long affair, but I don't suppose the scriptwriters will have the bottle.
And yes, when will Rob's divorce be tackled ? Or Tom's debts? Or any of the other loose ends that have been left dangling?


----------



## susie12 (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate David with a passion especially when he does his caring voice.  Badger killer.  And Jill at 80 odd likes nothing better than cleaning out cupboards and baking fucking cakes.  I'm surprised they haven't all got diabetes.  And I don't know where to start with Roy and Lizzie - wtf?


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 25, 2014)

Darlings, I just love Lillian, I'd be killing my time in Archer land purgatory getting pissed with her.


----------



## susie12 (Jun 26, 2014)

> Darlings, I just love Lillian, I'd be killing my time in Archer land purgatory getting pissed with her.



Yes, Lillian and Matt would definitely be the most fun to be had.


----------



## belboid (Jul 3, 2014)

I missed the beginning of tonights, what was Rob lying about?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2014)

belboid said:


> I missed the beginning of tonights, what was Rob lying about?


I missed all of tonights but I'll hazard a guess at 'everything'?


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/posts/Burn-Baby-Burn

A terrible article, even by local paper standards


----------



## Shirl (Jul 4, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Darlings, I just love Lillian, I'd be killing my time in Archer land purgatory getting pissed with her.


..and me


----------



## a_chap (Jul 4, 2014)

Good for you, Jennifer.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm quite fond of Jennifer.  There's steel under that fluffy exterior.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I'm quite fond of Jennifer.  There's steel under that fluffy exterior.


I'd like to be but she's such a crashing snob I can't quite bring myself to


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 7, 2014)

Tony was the baddie in the Sunday play on R4. It was a bit disconcerting but he was just as whingy as a medieval knight gone bad.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, I recognised his voice too. Didn't have time to spend listening to the actual play though, but the radio's permanently on and tuned into R4.


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sorry I haven't a clue just mimed the Archer's omnibus. Genius.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm sorry I haven't a clue just mimed the Archer's omnibus. Genius.


Was that the same show where Susan Calman sang "I'm horny' to the tune of 'I'm leaning on the lampost'?  I had to pull the car over because I was laughing so hard.  I didnt hear anything before that bit


----------



## Manter (Jul 8, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Was that the same show where Susan Calman sang "I'm horny' to the tune of 'I'm leaning on the lampost'?  I had to pull the car over because I was laughing so hard.  I didnt hear anything before that bit


Yup, but different episode


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 8, 2014)

'episode' was the word I was looking for, .


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2014)

if someone doesn't mention TUPE soon, there'll be trouble!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> if someone doesn't mention TUPE soon, there'll be trouble!


I don't think TUPE applies does it, because she's worked there less than 2 years?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 8, 2014)

For Fallon, or for Brian, Adam and the lovely Debbie when the management of BL's land changes contractor?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2014)

pseudonarcissus said:


> For Fallon, or for Brian, Adam and the lovely Debbie when the management of BL's land changes contractor?


Fallon. Won't apply to Brian and his kids either because BL just has a contract to employ Home Farm. Very precarious position ...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 8, 2014)

She needs to get out of town anyway, and away from the dodgy copper.


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I don't think TUPE applies does it, because she's worked there less than 2 years?


doesnt matter how long she's worked there, TUPE applies after one day!  

Redundancy can be applied (if there is a real redundancy), as long as she has done a year, which she has. It's only redundancy payment that needs two years service.  As the new place will undoubtedly require a manager, she is fully covered.

She's also not too far off two years, if she can string it out till October, she's got it made.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> doesnt matter how long she's worked there, TUPE applies after one day!
> 
> Redundancy can be applied (if there is a real redundancy), as long as she has done a year, which she has. It's only redundancy payment that needs two years service.  As the new place will undoubtedly require a manager, she is fully covered.
> 
> She's also not too far off two years, if she can string it out till October, she's got it made.


You know they'll fudge it for the borsetshire Cath Kidston


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you remember when Fallon was in a band? those were the days...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2014)

OMGOMG Elizabeth is PREGNANT!!!1!!1!1!

 

The news of Rob's parents' impending visit has paled by comparison


----------



## Mogden (Jul 10, 2014)

Bugger. Not heard it yet and I spotted this through Tapatalk. Will listen immediately


----------



## Mogden (Jul 10, 2014)

Did I miss something? 

Puzzled from Derby


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2014)

She's looking so well since the weekend away. That's always a euphemism. I could be wrong but I suspect that the drunken shag isn't going to go away that easily (particularly after Ruth's miscarriage)


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> OMGOMG Elizabeth is PREGNANT!!!1!!1!1!
> 
> 
> 
> The news of Rob's parents' impending visit has paled by comparison


wtf!  I SAID they weren't using condoms!!!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2014)

So who has Rob employed to pretend to be his parents.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 13, 2014)

Whoever it is I bet they're vegetarians with nut allergies.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 18, 2014)

Dear oh dear


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh Helen. I hate you but I feel sorry for you now. You're such an idiot


----------



## a_chap (Jul 18, 2014)

At least it wasn't Rob in a dress and a wig...


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh Hayley.  I fear this presages the death knell of Hayley and Roy's marriage.  Shall we start taking bets on how long it takes?


Looks like the Eastenders curse has arrived.  NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO BE IN A SETTLED HAPPY RELATIONSHIP


(Btw, I saw a piece on a wedding blog (was reading for professional reasons) about a decorated hay cart delivering the bride to the church.  It was being presented as a lovely romantic thing.  Obviously none of them listen to the Archers)


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> looks like the Eastenders curse has arrived.  NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO BE IN A SETTLED HAPPY RELATIONSHIP


apart from Adam and Ian.

Or _are they?_


----------



## madamv (Jul 28, 2014)

Jesus Christ. Kirsty Alsop cannot act for toffee ..


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 28, 2014)

madamv said:


> Jesus Christ. Kirsty Alsop cannot act for toffee ..


That is exactly what I was about to post.  Truly dire.  And to think she's Fallon's hero as well.  Patronising reactionary tory knitmonger that she is.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2014)

madamv said:


> Jesus Christ. Kirsty Alsop cannot act for toffee ..


she was far better than Bradley Wiggins


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 28, 2014)

yes but he's still cool.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 28, 2014)

I missed Friday did anything happen at   the funeral?


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I missed Friday did anything happen at   the funeral?


not much.  Susan was practically quivering at the thought that there might be a showdown between Carol Tregorran and Jennifer.  Carol did have some pointed comments for Jennifer but susan missed them.  Carol was funny and bitchy about Christine's clothes and made Jill laugh.  I think she will around for a while, hope so.

Oh and at the reception at Lower Loxley, Roy threw a strop because Elizabeth was treating him like the hired help.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesus, Elizabeth and Roy clearly have no idea how to run events, let alone a festival - it's embarassing to listen to.


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually lolled aloud when they had the local bobby come in to do a little chat about security on site.

And is _Scallies_ now considered to be a non-specific pejorative word...?


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so behind!  Bloody work...


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 30, 2014)

story said:


> I actually lolled aloud when they had the local bobby come in to do a little chat about security on site.
> 
> And is _Scallies_ now considered to be a non-specific pejorative word...?


I think it's a clue that he's a wrong 'un.  Maybe...


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm so behind!  Bloody work...


you aren't missing much, really.  And you know you'll be able to catch up quickly. And we can always fill in the gaps for you


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 31, 2014)

The Midnight Walkers = cats being strangled


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2014)

My wife has, I thought, the worst singing voice I've ever heard.

TA was on whilst I was cooking tonight's dinner and I said "Jesus, even you sing better than that".


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> The Midnight Walkers = cats being strangled


Oh but what about the sexual tension, Jolene and her daughter's dopey policeman boyfriend.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Oh but what about the sexual tension, Jolene and her daughter's dopey policeman boyfriend.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haaarrison...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 1, 2014)

industrial accident waiting to happen?


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> The Midnight Walkers = cats being strangled


I'm sure I've heard Jolene singing before and she was actually rather good. That was...not impressive. 

And I'm sure that that note of Ed's that's just gone in the bin won't be unimportant.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's susan's party invite that woodentop ed forgot.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2014)

"I'm talking".

Next time I want to really fucking annoy someone, I'll say that.


----------



## buscador (Aug 21, 2014)

Pre_Loxfest nerves and Jolene says, "The band's got some issues." I'd have thought the main issue being that they are fucking shit.


----------



## belboid (Aug 21, 2014)

Why didn't she just ask Eddie? He used to play with her, so why not now?

Is it because the new editor is a useless buffoon perchance?


----------



## belboid (Aug 21, 2014)

Random irrelevant fact:

Quentin Smith is the name of the lead male character in the Nightmare on Elm Street reboot


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 21, 2014)

oh god, i wish Roy Had fallen off the roof


----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2014)

Jolene's other half has a new voice it seems.

"Loxfest" goes from bonkers to bonkers.

Deervid in 180 degree change of heart. "Dairy? Ok, let's abandon that."

Gill suddenly has a (you know it's going to be life threatening) poorly leg.

Did I miss anything from tonight's episode?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 21, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Deervid
> 
> Did I miss anything from tonight's episode?


Deervid 
 I missed much of tonight's episode so thanks for filling me in


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 21, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Jolene's other half has a new voice it seems.?



Jolene's ex but other than that spot on.


----------



## belboid (Aug 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> Random irrelevant fact:
> 
> Quentin Smith is the name of the lead male character in the Nightmare on Elm Street reboot


Slightly more relevant fact:

Quaintance Smith, which is apparently the bands actual name, took over Holly Golightly's flat on the last page of Breakfast at Tiffany's - "The owner of the brownstone sold her abandoned possessions... a new tenant acquired the apartment, his name was Quaintance Smith, and he entertained as many gentlemen callers of a noisy nature as Holly ever had -- though in this instance Madame Spanella did not object, indeed she doted on the young man and supplied filet mignon whenever he had a black eye."


----------



## story (Aug 22, 2014)

What the fuck!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Gill suddenly has a (you know it's going to be life threatening) poorly leg.
> 
> Did I miss anything from tonight's episode?


It's not Jill who has the bad leg; it's Rooooth's mum


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh. My. God. 

Worst episode _ever_. 

Why would you have Slow Club on before a rubbish village covers band? And how are they going to afford to pay the Pet Shop Boys?

Sack the editor. And the writer.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 22, 2014)

Pet shop boys? I missed a few mins whilst getting the dogs ready for a walk. Pet shop boys as a replacement for Made Up Bandname?

Dear god...


----------



## susie12 (Aug 23, 2014)

Huh?  Didn't they say Morrissey was going to be on?


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Huh?  Didn't they say Morrissey was going to be on?


A decoy so no one guessed it would be PSB


----------



## susie12 (Aug 23, 2014)

Devious!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 25, 2014)

Reefer madness, poor sod!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 25, 2014)

'cause all drugs are bad mmmkay.


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2014)

please no more celebrity guests, they're all absolutely awful.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 25, 2014)

not been on this thread for ages but just sayin' 



wayward bob said:


> how long before lizzie and roy get it on then?





wayward bob said:


> it's taken them forever but i reckon they're finally setting up for a _thing_ between lizzie and roy



also, should have been loxstock. scriptwriters can have that on me for next year.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 25, 2014)

I did genuinely laugh out loud when I heard "Mowgli".


----------



## susie12 (Aug 25, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh crumbs. There's an awful photo on The Archer's Facebook page of PSB, Roy, Elizabeth and Lynda. I have Roy in my mind as Chris O'Dowd. Apparently I was miles off!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 31, 2014)

Can someone fill me in on the joelene's ex/Freddie/Harrison/Roy dope stuff please


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 31, 2014)

Freddie was found stoned - (by Ushas's son)  - turned out he had bought from good old Wayne - so a "pick up" was arranged by St Daniel and Wayne was nicked by Fallon's admirer - Harrison

To be fair - the latter has no issues with weed , but selling to a 14 year old is a bit off ...(my own son had these issues , so not being a bleeding heart liberal , or Carshalton father here !!!!)


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 31, 2014)

> Freddie was found stoned - (by Ushas's son)



Surely Shula's son?


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 31, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Surely Shula's son?



Beg pardon .....


----------



## wiskey (Aug 31, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Surely Shula's son?


Ah the intolerable Daniel.. I heard some of the one where he and Jamie went to the festival... How Jamie didn't get shot of him I don't know


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2014)

(((Hayley))) 

The stranger sounded a lot like Jess


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 4, 2014)

hmmmmm


----------



## susie12 (Sep 4, 2014)

It was! Goodness me how will the slimy one talk his way out of this?  And Freddie!  It was actually a dramatic episode <faints>.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> The stranger sounded a lot like Jess


gotta be


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 4, 2014)

Roy is a grade one arse.


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2014)

Go Hayley!


----------



## pennimania (Sep 12, 2014)

Great stuff ( for once).

But what I want is Elizabeth's shame broadcast all over the village, yay even unto the ear of Jill.

I hope they don't sweep it under the carpet as Roy and Hayley disappear into the sunset (Birmingham); they did with Lilian and Paul


----------



## wiskey (Sep 13, 2014)

I missed tonight but felt quite upset for Hayley when Roy stood her up the other day.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone else listening to radio 4 world at one reporter on ISIS in Syria who sounds just like Elizabeth Archer?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe she's branching out. Or running away to become a secret jihadist ... 

I think giving Roy's job away is incredibly shoddy and he should sue the hell out of her. 

He needs a better lawyer than Usha though.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 25, 2014)

Usha said she can't be his lawyer.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

Yet she still listened to him despite saying inneffectively three times that he ought to be seeing someone else. She needs to be more forceful to be a decent lawyer. If she knew it was about her best mate she should never have engaged at all with him.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 26, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Maybe she's branching out. Or running away to become a secret jihadist ...
> 
> I think giving Roy's job away is incredibly shoddy and he should sue the hell out of her.
> 
> He needs a better lawyer than Usha though.



Constructive dismissal comes to mind .....£30K payout at least ...


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 27, 2014)

it won't come to that, Hayley won't let the reason for him going become public.  Too humiliating.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> it won't come to that, Hayley won't let the reason for him going become public.  Too humiliating.


Phoebe might


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2014)

So I reckon that the Tregaron woman is going to grow weed in her herb garden...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh and how long before Adam shags Charlie?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2014)

About a week I reckon (Adam and Charlie)


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2014)

That long...


----------



## susie12 (Oct 3, 2014)

(((Ian)))


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah. Am I the only person who didn't see Charlie as gay? Really? I mean really???


----------



## susie12 (Oct 4, 2014)

He has been a bit flirty.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2014)

May gaydar is exceptionally unreliable. Please point out where the flirting happened.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I thought he and Adam were going to end up together about a month ago, and then their conversation the other day ... I dunno, I can't explain why it was flirty. I guess it wasn't overtly but all the 'good things come to those who wait', 'lets have a drink' type stuff was a bit over friendly. 

Speaking of over friendly Rob is being a bit nice over Henry recently


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Speaking of over friendly Rob is being a bit nice over Henry recently



No. Stop that. Right now.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## susie12 (Oct 4, 2014)

He flirted about ploughing 'oh I can use the tractor' and then oh come to my truck or whatever I have some beer.  It's agricultural flirting and hard for townies to pick up


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2014)

So this Carol woman... She's a wrong un right? I mean entering someone else's flowers just because you moved into a house where they were is one thing but landscaping the garden of a house you are only renting seems a bit much.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

She' s not just a wrong 'un but an idiotic and unbelievable 'un.

No one ( especially a woman of 83/4) would bother  landscaping a rented garden, especially one that we've always heard described as lovely.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2014)

wiskey said:


> So this Carol woman... She's a wrong un right? I mean entering someone else's flowers just because you moved into a house where they were is one thing but landscaping the garden of a house you are only renting seems a bit much.


I think she's going to chop down all Phil's beloved roses. 

She's a total wrong un and I bet (hope) that Elizabeth will regret confiding in her


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> She' s not just a wrong 'un but an idiotic and unbelievable 'un.
> 
> No one ( especially a woman of 83/4) would bother  landscaping a rented garden, especially one that we've always heard described as lovely.


Gosh is she that old! 

And yes, I always imagined Phil' s garden to be really nice and not somewhere you'd need to improve much. 

So she's back to screw Jennifer over for having an affair with the husband then?


----------



## madamv (Oct 5, 2014)

That's what I see... She's destined for kicking up muck I believe


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Jill but if that was my husband's garden that he'd tended lovingly for years I'd be devastated if some blow in rooted it up.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 5, 2014)

Charlie seemed very "relaxed - or pleased " in The Bull afterwards.....

Mate of mine assumed there was a latent "attraction" brewing here ......(he is not Gaydar trained - but a good judge of character)


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the end of the Archers and the rise of the Prudans


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I'm not a fan of Jill but if that was my husband's garden that he'd tended lovingly for years I'd be devastated if some blow in rooted it up.


That's the price you when you become a landlady.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Charlie seemed very "relaxed - or pleased " in The Bull afterwards.....
> 
> Mate of mine assumed there was a latent "attraction" brewing here ......(he is not Gaydar trained - but a good judge of character)


I'm with your mate. I'm not gaydar trained either but I reckon I have an ear for scriptwriters bringing in a gay storyline


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 5, 2014)

So, Jill tells Ruth she can understand why Ruth's mum doesn't want to leave her home, and that she would never want to leave Ambridge, so Minutes later Ruth is hatching a plan to leave Ambridge?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 5, 2014)

Quite


----------



## madamv (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, I thought that too...  And going on saying she had no choice.  There's loads of choices.  Hard ones, granted.  But choices none the less....


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm surprised daveed is willing to leave his elderly mother any more than Ruth  is.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 5, 2014)

I think they are toying with us - raising the idea that Archers might leave Bridge Farm.

Unless it's like when they turned Emmerdale Farm into Emmerdale and got rid of all the farm stuff?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 5, 2014)

Showing your age there


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

Why would going to the harvest supper ( with a 17 year old) sort out your marriage problems.

If I'd ever tried to drag one of my three to something like that it would probably have started divorce proceedings.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2014)

I liked the way Hayley told him that 'bowling isn't going to solve this' so he chooses the village harvest supper instead 

(where Elizabeth will probably be)


----------



## pennimania (Oct 6, 2014)

Roy should suddenly have announced that he'd got glasto tickets. That might have cracked a smile on Pheebs' stony face.

After all, he's the great festy expert.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 12, 2014)

Their harvest supper sounded SO DULL!


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd forgotten what a little shit Elizabeth was when it came to the inheritance of the farm - what a revolting greedy turd she is - http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/posts/The-Brookfield-inheritance


----------



## trashpony (Oct 14, 2014)

Urgh I hadn't forgotten entirely but hadn't remembered quite how vile she was. It's now if the reasons I loathe her. 

Still think this storyline is an absurd drama which won't come to anything.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 14, 2014)

Kenton's input wasn't terribly helpful either.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 14, 2014)

belboid said:


> I'd forgotten what a little shit Elizabeth was when it came to the inheritance of the farm - what a revolting greedy turd she is - http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/posts/The-Brookfield-inheritance



Just read the link and was surprised that Glebe Cottage was £200,000 in 2000! Worth a king's ransome today then...


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Urgh I hadn't forgotten entirely but hadn't remembered quite how vile she was. It's now if the reasons I loathe her.
> 
> Still think this storyline is an absurd drama which won't come to anything.


There'll be a bit of a fuss and a falling out. Then nothing will happen and it will all be forgotten about.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Just read the link and was surprised that Glebe Cottage was £200,000 in 2000! Worth a king's ransome today then...


Aye, which makes it even more surprising the whole farm is only worth £1.5 million today


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

belboid said:


> Aye, which makes it even more surprising the whole farm is only worth £1.5 million today


I thought he said 4.5m.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I thought he said 4.5m.


He did! Not sure where that 1.5 came from. But even 4.5 isn't enough. The mind boggles 

Made me feel a bit less sorry for hard put upon farmers but then I don't want to buy milk from mega dairies ...


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I thought he said 4.5m.


ohh, that would make more sense. Looking at places in Herefordshire, £1.5mill per hundred acres seems about the going rate.

In other news, the Archers is just topping Kermode & Mayo's Film show as the most popular monthly download from the beeb http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...hers-fans-not-put-off-by-racy-storylines.html


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 18, 2014)

So they move up to Prudhoe - then the old girl croaks ....


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> So they move up to Prudhoe - then the old girl croaks ....



Ohhh is that how it's spelt. 

Looks a lot prettier than it sounds imo


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 18, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Looks a lot prettier than it sounds imo


Not wishing to seem too keen to see the back of them BUT


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2014)

This is just ridiculous - a whole family don't move hundreds of miles away from the farm they've farmed for generations to look after one old lady who might pop her clogs at any moment. 

But the Rob storyline is brilliant - he's got Helen texting him every single time she leaves the house, even when he's at work. Positively chilling


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> This is just ridiculous - a whole family don't move hundreds of miles away from the farm they've farmed for generations to look after one old lady who might pop her clogs at any moment.
> 
> But the Rob storyline is brilliant - he's got Helen texting him every single time she leaves the house, even when he's at work. Positively chilling



This is a family who have farmed the same land for generations yet regard the purchase of 30 acres in the 1970's as 'years ago' ... ime 'years ago' to a farmer is some time in the 1700's. 

And yes, Rob's speech about how he came home to a cold dark house and how easily Hellin fell for it were scary.


----------



## madamv (Oct 19, 2014)

I also like the way phoebe is reacting to Roy.  

I can't believe Helen is such a gulla bull.  Makes me furious...  

I love the sound of Carole.....  I must Google her and see what she looks like.


----------



## madamv (Oct 19, 2014)

Ah yes.   She was most recently in The Tractate Middoth..   fab actress


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2014)

madamv said:


> Ah yes.   She was most recently in The Tractate Middoth..   fab actress


She's quite a big name though so I suspect that, like the Paul storyline they wasted horribly that featured Anita Dobson, she won't be around long


----------



## madamv (Oct 19, 2014)

.  Yeah...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2014)

Where is Matt anyway?


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, didn't expect that.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2014)

Things in the Archers' world happen at 1,000x normal speed. Whereas in the real world a new road would be dragged through years of consultations and appeals in TA it happens in a mere month


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

a_chap said:


> ...Whereas in the real world a new road would be dragged through years of consultations and appeals in TA it happens in a mere month


The recently agreed Lancaster Heysham Bypass section of M6 has taken at least 45 years to negotiate.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2014)

"Lancaster Heysham Bypass section of M6"? That's nothng.

Next year Mrs Chap and I will have been married 25 years.

So that makes 25 years of disagreement over how the drive should be resufaced.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Next year Mrs Chap and I will have been married 25 years.
> 
> So that makes 25 years of disagreement over how the drive should be resufaced.



Me and wolfie will have been married 25 years next year too. That makes 25 years of me "lets get rid of that" him "no, we might need it"


----------



## pennimania (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm still hoping to see the back of about 20 years of music magazines (in boxes - he's never looked at them in all the time I've known him, about 25 years curiously).

Is it some sort of relationship test - can you stand their detritus ?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I'm still hoping to see the back of about 20 years of music magazines (in boxes - he's never looked at them in all the time I've known him, about 25 years curiously).



Nooooooooooooooooo not the music magazines .....


----------



## a_chap (Nov 1, 2014)

It's the same with me and Formula one magazines from the 70s and 80s. I'm convinced they'll be worth something one day (aka our retirement fund) she says they're worthless junk.

In my heart of hearts I know she's right.

Bitch.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 2, 2014)

Now I know my existence has been validated.

I've been quoted on the Beeb Archer blog


----------



## wiskey (Nov 3, 2014)

I quite liked Tom's voice http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-29878050

This is a weird statement too, I mean we have commented here about the child actors but I always thought they sounded pretty authentic if not polished ... apparently they want to change that 

"I think there was an issue with the younger actors, who have been recruited not from drama school but from local community drama groups.

"What I have been doing is bringing in slightly older actors to play younger characters, because they have been trained and know what they are doing."


----------



## madamv (Nov 16, 2014)

Just listened to this weeks...  Holy Woah! 

Also, why are none of the siblings asking for their share of the farm money? I can't remember


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2014)

They seem to be getting rid of the whole family - it's getting a bit like the Tony Hancock episode where the whole Bowman family were crossing a field and fell into a hole. 

And I think the others are waiting until just before or after the sale's completed for maximum effect.


----------



## madamv (Nov 16, 2014)

Are they?   I remember Elizabeth talking (with shula)?   But it's not been brought up since.... Most odd.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2014)

Why hasn't Tom called or they called him? He's gone to Canada, not died!


----------



## Mogden (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't usually listen live but I did this evening.  What is Rob going to get out of this I wonder?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 16, 2014)

Missed tonight's episode. Just about to catch up via the BBC web site.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm... They're going to slaughter the bull? Bastards


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 17, 2014)

I reckon Justin will buy Brookfield.  He was talking about buying a place at the Hunt Ball.


It's Emmerdale/Emmerdale all over again, getting rid of the farmers.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 17, 2014)

Tony gets trampled but Rob and Helen are intact?  There really is no justice in the world.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2014)

Pip appears to have aged twenty years


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 21, 2014)

I really fancied a cup of that tea.


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2014)

Something very very strange has happened to her.

And, woah!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2014)

how much!!


----------



## a_chap (Nov 21, 2014)

I wept openly in the kitchen when I heard "Pip".

WTF? I mean, really wtf?

Charlie's "bombshell" was nothing compared to the revelation of Pip's alien abduction.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 21, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Pip appears to have aged twenty years


She sounds like Helen.  But at least the whinyness has reduced.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 21, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I reckon Justin will buy Brookfield.  He was talking about buying a place at the Hunt Ball.



TYS!

Davidandruth will tell the siblings about Justin's overpriced offer, leading to an undignified frenzy of greed, and the whole gallimufry will result in Davidandruth pulling out of the sale because they can't bear to let Justin have Brookfield


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> TYS!
> 
> Davidandruth will tell the siblings about Justin's overpriced offer, leading to an undignified frenzy of greed, and the whole gallimufry will result in Davidandruth pulling out of the sale because they can't bear to let Justin have Brookfield



Davidandruth want to pull out but Kenton, Lizzie, Shula and ?other stakeholders force them to sell and move to the northern wastelands.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 21, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Davidandruth want to pull out but Kenton, Lizzie, Shula and ?other stakeholders force them to sell and move to the northern wastelands.


I fear you may be right


----------



## a_chap (Nov 22, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> TYS!
> 
> Davidandruth will tell the siblings about Justin's overpriced offer, leading to an undignified frenzy of greed, and the whole gallimufry will result in Davidandruth pulling out of the sale



Definitely.



TikkiB said:


> because they can't bear to let Justin have Brookfield



Not sure this'll be the reason they pull out of the sale, but pull out of it they will.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 22, 2014)

No news from Tom in Canada ? - another one dissapeared ...


----------



## madamv (Nov 22, 2014)

Oooh Carol is a minx isn't she?  They'll be doing another seance to establish how he died. ..


----------



## a_chap (Nov 22, 2014)

You mean Carol the murderer?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2014)

I am confused about Carol and is his name John? They were married, he ?had an affair with Jennifer, they remained married and moved out of Ambridge and then some time later he died. But were they divorced? did she hate him enough to kill him?


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> No news from Tom in Canada ? - another one dissapeared ...


he has been mentioned. Tho only in so far as there are apparently no answering machines and Canada.



wiskey said:


> I am confused about Carol and is his name John? They were married, he ?had an affair with Jennifer, they remained married and moved out of Ambridge and then some time later he died. But were they divorced? did she hate him enough to kill him?


John and Jennifer were 'close' - but in those days they left the question of whether actually had an affair tactfully obscure.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> John and Jennifer were 'close' - but in those days they left the question of whether actually had an affair tactfully obscure.



There must've been some age gap though surely?


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

wiskey said:


> There must've been some age gap though surely?


he'd have been late forties, her mid-thirties, i think


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh that's not as large a gap as I thought.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

Jennifer's seventy next year, dont forget


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2014)

Gosh ... That's significantly older than I thought she was.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2014)

Seventy? Almost as old as new "Pip".


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2014)

Ohhh, the knives are out for Sean O'Connor on TA's fb site. It cannot go on!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> Jennifer's seventy next year, dont forget


Fuck me, just goes to show you never stop lusting after a new kitchen.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2014)

Please don't tell my wife that you never stop lusting after a new kitchen.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Ohhh, the knives are out for Sean O'Connor on TA's fb site. It cannot go on!


Who he?


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Who he?


The editor, aka 'that twat from Hollyoaks'


----------



## wiskey (Nov 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> The editor, aka 'that twat from Hollyoaks'


Aaaah..


----------



## two sheds (Nov 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> The editor, aka 'that twat from Hollyoaks'



Don't talk about the editor like that. 

And if they get rid of all the Archers are they going to rename it 'The Grundys'?


----------



## susie12 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought he was from Eastenders?  I like it a lot better these days.  There's more drama, though the various Archers messageboards don't agree with me.  As for Carol, I think they're working up to a medicinal cannabis storyline.  Her and her herbal tea


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 27, 2014)

susie12 said:


> I thought he was from Eastenders?


Eastenders, Hollyoaks aaaaand ... Footballer's Wives.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh!  It all makes sense.  I used to love Footballer's Wives


----------



## madamv (Nov 27, 2014)

Well hello stranger!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2014)

I liked the old Tom, I mean clearly his character is a twat but I liked his voice


----------



## moose (Nov 28, 2014)

He'll take a bit of getting used to, like New Siri on me phone


----------



## madamv (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah.. I thought that...    I googled and saw he's Tonys rl son.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 28, 2014)

madamv said:


> Yeah.. I thought that...    I googled and saw he's Tonys rl son.


Wow ... 
I'm getting dizzy trying to keep up with all the new make overs of the old characters. I'm still adjusting to Clarrie changing and she is actually the original original. Now we've suddenly got a Pip whose completely changed her accent and a Tom who seems all bright and breezy. 
I don't like I tell thee. It doesn't bode well to dabble in me Archers comfort zone.


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2014)

how do they do sex scenes and kissing scenes on radio?


----------



## susie12 (Nov 28, 2014)

Apparently for kissing they kiss their own hands!  And fwiw isn't it totally dodgy that new Tom is new Tony's son?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2014)

susie12 said:


> <snip>And fwiw isn't it totally dodgy that new Tom is Tony's son?


He's Tony's illegitimate grandson by his dead son, John (the one who died under a tractor) and Sharon Horrobin.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 28, 2014)

Greebo - New Tom actor is William Troughton, son of David Troughton who plays new Tony Archer.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2014)

Just caught up with last nights...

This isn't Ambridge, it's Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Greebo - New Tom actor is William Troughton, son of David Troughton who plays new Tony Archer.


FWIW I don't keep track of who the actors are, beyond noticing changes in voice (BTW the voices of new Pip and new Tony get right up my nose).


----------



## susie12 (Nov 28, 2014)

New pip sounds older than her parents!


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2014)

"I just want to be a good farmer, a good son.  I just want to be like you."

I'd prefer it if he were like Tom.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2014)

Dull. Previously we would have been routing for Tony, or at least vaguely interested ... I'm not. I can't believe with all the death and destruction going on that I actually hanker for those episodes where Absolutely Nothing happened.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Dull. Previously we would have been routing for Tony, or at least vaguely interested ... I'm not. I can't believe with all the death and destruction going on that I actually hanker for those episodes where Absolutely Nothing happened.


_Absolutely Nothing_ is the whole point of The Archers


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> _Absolutely Nothing_ is the whole point of The Archers


Which is what the new editor seems to have overlooked.


----------



## thriller (Nov 29, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Apparently for kissing they kiss their own hands!



if the photos ever leaked, the actors would be laughing stocks. PMSL.


----------



## buscador (Nov 30, 2014)

Just listened to the omnibus edition. New Pip and Tom are both dreadful. Don't like any of the new characters. Storylines are awful. Why am I still listening to this nonsense?


----------



## susie12 (Nov 30, 2014)

buscador As I think has been said before, if you find out please let me know.  I've always loathed most of the characters, especially David and Ruth with her unfeasible accent and heavy sighing.  Peggy, Helen, Jill, they're all a shower of shit.  Tony at least is silent now.  And where do I start with Johnny? Oh grandad yes grandad grandad grandad grandad ad nauseam.  My favourite character is Ian who never speaks now and deserves better than Adam.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a good rant 

I like Lillian and Matt (who seems to have been written out??) 

I intensely dislike Peggy, she's an evil old crone imo. 

Jill is ok though, far nicer granny all round.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 30, 2014)

here's hoping Tom's going to feed Jonny to the pigs.

It didn't take long for us to find out the grubby price the Archer clan put on their heritage.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 30, 2014)

And now Tony is lying helpless in the hospital like don Corleone while Rob takes over his empire


----------



## madamv (Nov 30, 2014)

Hoping Tom is going to give him what for....


----------



## pennimania (Dec 3, 2014)

I hate everyone except Ian.

There's just some I hate more. Jill is number one, vile, cake abusing narcissist. " oh I'm just one of those people who has to be at the heart if the family."

She'd be in bed ( in the middle) with David and Ruth if she could.

I can almost stand Brian, at least he sounds like someone like him would sound IYKWIM. I used to like Lilian but went off her after all her stuttering and crocodile tears about her geriatric adultery.

To think I stopped listening for five years, got sucked back in and then listened to as many catch up omnibuses as I could.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh yes. I hate fucking Johnny too.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2014)

I am wondering if the archers move north does part of the series follow them and get moved to the newcastle studios. Northern archers on R4 extra.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 3, 2014)

They won't go but everyone will hate them.  It's clever plotting I think, they've shown their true colours.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 3, 2014)

It's simply a convoluted device to start an Archer family feud. This one will span the generations because not selling Brookfield will "rob" the Archer sprogs of their future riches.

Jennifer's "outrage" was, naturally, hypocritical beyond belief but her plot lines recently (kitchen, Carol-as-murderer, etc) are so simplistic and utterly ridiculous that even I'm finding it difficult to dislike her seriosuly.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 3, 2014)

susie12 said:


> They won't go but everyone will hate them.  It's clever plotting I think, they've shown their true colours.


The scriptwriters or the Brookfield Archers?

I can't stand the way characters are now acting in uncharacteristic ways.  One of the things I've always previously liked about the Archers was the fact that the stories grew out of the characters.  We've now got bog standard soap where the stories are being determined by the need for narrative twists, and characters are being ignored.  I simply don't believe David and Ruth as previously written would have countenanced selling to Damara.  There would have been too much annoying moral highground for them to occupy. On the other hand, the siblings getting excited about their share, I can believe.  I've felt increasingly ambivalent about the show since Poor Nigel, and nowadays I can hardly be bothered to listen.  I'd love to know what's happening wtih their listener numbers.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2014)

So how is Rob going to get Tom out of the picture?


----------



## madamv (Dec 4, 2014)

Torturing Helen I'll bet.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone slightly suspicious of those refreshing and relaxing drinks served by Mrs T to Gill ? 

Anyway - I reckon the issues over Brookfield will sort itself out - a turkey in the oven will catch fire and the whole cast will perish on Xmas day as a reaction. Job done.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2014)

considering how things have been going, surely 13 people are about to accidentally shoot Justin in the back


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 24, 2014)

How did I not know that the actor who plays Joe Grundy was the voice of Baron Greenback in "Danger Mouse"?


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2014)

It is deffo a new Kate, innit?


----------



## belboid (Dec 25, 2014)

Aha, so I discover that the reason for Tony's accident was actually that David Troughton is the lead in the RSCs new production, _The Shoemakers Holiday _- which does look very good indeed. And it runs till August...


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 26, 2014)

And Debbie won't be back from Hungary anytime soon cos she's appearing in "Woman on the edge of a nervous breakdown" in the West End


----------



## a_chap (Dec 26, 2014)

Listening to The Archers tonight in the kitchen and Peggy talking to Tony. I'm going "Tony, just say something. Speak. Say anything."

When he said "Me too. Mum. Hi" I burst into tears...

I know, I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 26, 2014)

Missed tonight but enjoyed Blithe Spirit (the afternoon play) earlier


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been having a bit of a break, how have DaveedandRooth reacted to the news that the Justin is planning to knock down the farmhouse?

And what was Hazel doing for Christmas?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 27, 2014)

No idea about hazel. 

Jill was/is upset, daveed and Ruth don't seem to have reacted


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh Adam.......


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> I've been having a bit of a break, how have DaveedandRooth reacted to the news that the Justin is planning to knock down the farmhouse?



I think they've weighed the factors and made their decision: 

"I mean, yes idealism, yes the dignity of pure research, yes, the pursuit of truth in all its forms, but there comes a point I'm afraid ... if it comes to a choice between ... just taking the money and running, I for one could do with the exercise"


----------



## Mogden (Jan 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Oh Adam.......


Not a surprise though surely.  A bit cliché mind.


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, exactly.  We know how those gayers can't be loyal or keep their hands to themselves..... Bloody hell archers.  Typical soap opera.  Grrrrrr

I am sure someone said he can't knock the farmhouse down coz it has listing.  He probably will extend around it I suppose.   Just waiting for Ruth's mother to cark it now


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Oh Adam.......


Not the first time either.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2015)

I find the recent crop of TA storylines that revolve around infidelity very depressing. It's typical TV soap opera fodder that's designed to appeal to the lowest common denominator in a car-crash sort of way.

I hate it (I hate all infidelity in fact) and it reduces Adam's character to merely two-dimensional script-puppet.

What happened to the idea that TA characters were developed over many years (decades!) so that their actions/reactions made sense to the listeners?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Not the first time either.



It is since he's been married.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 3, 2015)

a_chap said:


> What happened to the idea that TA characters were developed over many years (decades!) so that their actions/reactions made sense to the listeners?



It's clearly been junked in favour of short term gratification for all those young johnny come lately listeners they want to attract.

I always felt that when a big juicy scandal happened (as a result of aforesaid character development), it was a reward to all us long serving listeners who had patiently waited till the various truths came out.  

Now?  Pah!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 3, 2015)

a_chap said:


> It is since he's been married.


Didn't he 'do' a strawberry picker a year or so ago?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> Didn't he 'do' a strawberry picker a year or so ago?


Yes he did.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 4, 2015)

Like father, like son.  Brian used to be a terrible womaniser.

edit:  actually, Brian isn't his father, is he?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2015)

I missed the strawberry picker episode. Apologies.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 4, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I missed the strawberry picker episode. Apologies.


It was easy to miss, I've just learnt to stop listening whenever he bleats on about his polytunnels.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 4, 2015)

I spent most of tonight's episode trying to figure out which character I was listening to.

Perhaps they should go the whole hog and have a new actor/actress for each character every week.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 5, 2015)

Went to see new Stephen Hawking film  "The theory of everything" and found out that Felicity Jones (Hawking's first wife) IS Emma Grundy....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felicity_Jones
(I wish I didn't know that as now can't get her image out of my head).
in yesterday's Torygraph she claimed that the owes her success to her background of playing in the Archers for 10 years.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I spent most of tonight's episode trying to figure out which character I was listening to.
> 
> Perhaps they should go the whole hog and have a new actor/actress for each character every week.


The only one whose voice I recognise is Johnny and that's because his accent is consistent. How fucking stupid to introduce a load of new actors all at the same time. I thought that NYE was never going to end. Properly gruelling


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2015)

where's Matt


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2015)

Isn't he pregnant or is that Jolene?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like the script editors have cooked up another bonkers (nay, Eastenders) plot which involves Matt doing a runner and taking all Lil's cash and paintings.

This runs alongside the pitiful plot of Dave'n'Roof selling up for a fortune and everyone counting on becoming rich. Predictably Kenton's ahead of the pack in the spend-it-before-you-get-it race. As sure as eggs is eggs the sale won't happen.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Looks like the script editors have cooked up another bonkers (nay, Eastenders) plot which involves Matt doing a runner and taking all Lil's cash and paintings.



I really hope not


----------



## susie12 (Jan 16, 2015)

Getting rid of one of the most interesting characters seems silly.  They could have had some fun shenanigans with Matt and Justin Elliot.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 16, 2015)

Matt used to be the genius comedy villain character livening up the dull farmers ... now he looks positively normal ... and it would be awful to get rid of him.

I don't want to see Kenton fall on his face re the money. And I don't want him to drag Fallon down either.

I don't give a fig about Rob's paternity test and watching Hellin become a domesticated little housewife (how long till he hits her?) isn't nice either.

Johnny is holding it all together atm tbh but the 'dyslexics are thicko's' stuff left me cold.

Eta: also I was under the impression that you can't add a father's name to the birth certificate unless he is present.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 16, 2015)

So the plot thickens (but just into unappetising lumps)

Lil, having been left by Matt for no good reason, is now skint. How convenient that Kenton was talking about using his new found wealth to buy Lil out of her share of the Bull. Lil will sieze upon this but will insist it's done quickly. Kenton takes on a humungous loan. And then the sale of Brookfield falls through...

Predictable.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 17, 2015)

I just can't be arsed listening to it anymore. Such a shame, if I was interested in shit like this I could watch, I dunno, 'Stenders?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 17, 2015)

I can understand they need to keep some action in it but it is getting silly.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 18, 2015)

So, Helen can't face telling Rob that at the very least the reason he needs to take a DNA test is because he owes it to _her_ and decides to post off something belonging to Rob so she can give him proof that it's not his child ... except it will be his child.

[/prediction]


----------



## a_chap (Jan 18, 2015)

I was mulling over what will cause the Brookfield sale to fall through; because it surely will. I'd set out to ride 130 miles or so on my bike today so I had a few hours mulling time.

Justin Elliot pegs it before contracts are exchanged. Probably a heart attack. Bonus points if he's arguing with anyone from the SAVE campaign at the time.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 18, 2015)

A Frida Fry-Bentos pie chokes him...


----------



## Mogden (Jan 18, 2015)

Justin Elliot turns out to be the father of Jess's child having participated in a menage a trois with her and Rob and is so shamed by involvement with Rob that he flees the country. Bonus points because Rob 'fesses up to Helen before the result comes through, Helen having submitted a test as per wiskey prediction, and he too is shamed into leaving the village.

Possible future Archers storyline is that Jess and Helen move in together to raise the sprogs together.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2015)

Kate really is an appalling person


----------



## susie12 (Jan 20, 2015)

She's one of those people who just wants to play all the time.  Tedious.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 20, 2015)

hmm I am still feeling sorry for the bull!

I do try to keep up, honest!!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 20, 2015)

More depressing storylines 

Ed lets Emmur know the truth about their finances. Em calls the wedding off. Ed tops himself.

WTF can't we have TA storylines that make you smile and get a warm fuzzy feeling inside? That's what's sustained TA for the last century or two...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2015)

a_chap said:


> More depressing storylines
> 
> Ed lets Emmur know the truth about their finances. Em calls the wedding off. Ed tops himself.
> 
> WTF can't we have TA storylines that make you smile and get a warm fuzzy feeling inside? That's what's sustained TA for the last century or two...


What with that and Tiger disappearing for no apparent reason, it's just unremitting gloom 

Although Kate is hilariously awful. 

And WTF with D&R thinking that Justin Elliott will just let them stay on in the farm for 3 months? Why the fuck would he do that?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 25, 2015)

I just love the kid's spend, spend, spend approach to money they don't actually have yet.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> I just love the kid's spend, spend, spend approach to money they don't actually have yet.


Building up to a lot of people being seriously pissed off, or worse


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2015)

trashpony said:


> What with that and Tiger disappearing for no apparent reason, it's just unremitting gloom
> 
> Although Kate is hilariously awful.
> 
> And WTF with D&R thinking that Justin Elliott will just let them stay on in the farm for 3 months? Why the fuck would he do that?


There is no way that Tiger would do that to Pusscat, no way. I'm ready to dump the archers except that I've recently dumped corrie for the same reason and I can only do so much soap cold turkey


----------



## wiskey (Jan 25, 2015)

trashpony said:


> And WTF with D&R thinking that Justin Elliott will just let them stay on in the farm for 3 months? Why the fuck would he do that?



I missed that bit ... why do they want to sell it and then not actually leave?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 25, 2015)

Shirl said:


> There is no way that Tiger would do that to Pusscat, no way. I'm ready to dump the archers except that I've recently dumped corrie for the same reason and I can only do so much soap cold turkey


Have to say I'm gutted they wrote Matt out. 

And yes, it's hanging on by a thread. I didn't even bother to listen to the omnibus today.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 25, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I missed that bit ... why do they want to sell it and then not actually leave?


The place they wanna buy needs its slurry fields sweetened and the robot milking machines in place before the cows can be moved to their new home.


----------



## madamv (Jan 25, 2015)

And what with Kenton spending a small fortune on his holiday, there's going to be a shit tonne of miserable buggers around these ere parts in a month or so


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2015)

...and listening to the omnibus this morning I caught the bit where Hellin told Rob Axe-murderer Titchener about Adam and Charlie's New Year snog but made him "promise not to tell". So there's misery in store for Ian and Adam of course.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Have to say I'm gutted they wrote Matt out.



FWIW Matt's still listed as a current character on the BBC TA web site. He's too good to write out IMO.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2015)

a_chap said:


> FWIW Matt's still listed as a current character on the BBC TA web site. He's too good to write out IMO.


naah, he's a gonna - for now at least.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/entries/973178a9-2434-4054-a698-51e5744d3499


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't necessarily want feel good story lines but I do object to losing people like Matt, without even  a decent build up of dramatic tension.
Even if the actor had left (which I know he did in July), there could have been references to him acting strangely or being moody to get us wondering. Instead, acres of airtime is wasted on Grundy nonsense or lectures on milking parlours.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 25, 2015)

You can never get too much of the financial disasters of the Grundy clan ...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> You can never get too much of the financial disasters of the Grundy clan ...


I was thinking about the Christmas  nonsense.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2015)

Seems like the DG is fed up of the nonsense in TA too.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...ational-tony-hall-bbc-director-general-rebuke


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2015)

Great Nancy Banks-Smith article - http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...ew-a-month-in-ambridge-the-archers-on-ecstasy


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2015)

Bloody Archers!  My post of the above article to the families Facebook site has been removed, along with its demand for the head of O'Connor on a platter.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2015)

could this thread be merged with the Eastenders one?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 28, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> could this thread be merged with the Eastenders one?


And the Hollyoaks one....


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 28, 2015)

O'Connell is a pillock.  The Archers isn't shakespearean, it's more Thomas Hardy.  Or should be.  I am so grumpy about Matt going.  Madness.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> O'Connell is a pillock.  The Archers isn't shakespearean, it's more Thomas Hardy.  Or should be.  I am so grumpy about Matt going.  Madness.


Reading between the lines, I think the actor quit. But they could have replaced him - they've done it with everyone else


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 28, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Reading between the lines, I think the actor quit. But they could have replaced him - they've done it with everyone else


Yes, they have obviously got a job lot deal with an Agency for actors who all sound the same.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Yes, they have obviously got a job lot deal with an Agency for actors who all sound the same.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2015)

There is one thing though. The name of The Archers will have to be changed after the sale of David and Ruth's farm. There won't be any Archers left in the village.

When the new road is completed they can have a story of Ribbon Development along the road so that lots of new houses are built alongside it until the whole village gradually merges with the suburbs of Birmingham. No more simple country folk, no cattle. That would be the most realistic scenario.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 28, 2015)

Ribbon development somewhere outside Brum..... hmm	...  The Bull could be a motel.....perhaps called "crossroads"


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2015)

belboid said:


> naah, he's a gonna - for now at least.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/entries/973178a9-2434-4054-a698-51e5744d3499






			
				that article said:
			
		

> Matt was a dyed-in-the-wool urbanite



Clearly why we like him so much


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The name of The Archers will have to be changed after the sale of David and Ruth's farm.



Ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Ain't never gonna happen.


Don't be so sure, the new script editor wants to stir things up.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2015)

seeing as there'll only be Kenton left with the family name, it'll have to be _The Archer_


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2015)

May I be the first to say well done to Pheobe or however you spell her name.


----------



## belboid (Jan 29, 2015)

No one can really argue that that one was out of character


----------



## pennimania (Jan 29, 2015)

Can someone explain how Joe had managed to hang on to an old milk bottle? I thought when they were evicted from Grange Farm that they lived in a tower block?

How could they still have all the old gubbins? Just a thought.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2015)

pennimania said:


> Can someone explain how Joe had managed to hang on to an old milk bottle? I thought when they were evicted from Grange Farm that they lived in a tower block?
> 
> How could they still have all the old gubbins? Just a thought.



I think the editor assumes all soap viewers/listeners have the attention span of goldfish. Therefore incongruencies like that are not a problem.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I think the editor assumes all soap viewers/listeners have the attention span of goldfish. Therefore incongruencies like that are not a problem.


well it has always been a bit like that. Remember when Mike was blinded in one eye? - that seemed to sort itself out fairly painlessly with no mention ever made of it ever again ever, ditto Brian's epilepsy.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2015)

Ambridge has a tower block?


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 30, 2015)

There is one in Borchester - "Meadow Rise" - probably some planning scam in the 1960's - the Grundy family were there for a while in their darkest hour ....


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> There is one in Borchester - "Meadow Rise" - probably some planning scam in the 1960's - the Grundy family were there for a while in their darkest hour ....


the ferret


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2015)

I really enjoyed hearing Hayley just now.  They'll have to bring her back to Ambridge - there's a dearth of young(er) matriarchs at the moment.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 30, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> There is one in Borchester - "Meadow Rise" - probably some planning scam in the 1960's - the Grundy family were there for a while in their darkest hour ....


It was while on the estate Ed and Jazzer became mates.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> I really enjoyed hearing Hayley just now.  They'll have to bring her back to Ambridge - there's a dearth of young(er) matriarchs at the moment.


Emmur and nik not making the grade?


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Emmur and nik not making the grade?



Well, haven't heard fron Nik in ages, but yes ok, Emmur is shaping up nicely.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2015)

Bits of "The Archers of old" made an appearance tonight. 
i.e. Bits that made me smile and feel good.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 31, 2015)

I like Phoebe.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2015)

Is David getting cold feet?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Is David getting cold feet?


Didn't sound so keen did he.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't think he ever really wanted to go. The whole thing is absurd. The whole family uprooting when they've got two kids doing GCSEs/A levels to look after an old lady who may not live many more years. 

It's just a device to ignite an Archers family feud


----------



## madamv (Feb 1, 2015)

I've never felt him fully on board either.  For a few weeks it's been building up too.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 1, 2015)

I was yelling at the radio this evening - Hellin's blind compliance with Rob's not very subtle manipulations.  FFS, what does she think will happen to the income generated by the shop?  Income that is presumably fairly important?  Fucksakes.  I do think this storyline is a good'un but by god, it's horrible hearing it play out.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2015)

It's actually fascinating listening to him, he waffles on about not a lot and suddenly he's completely changed her mind and she's _thanking him for it_!! It's far more creepy than if he was overtly threatening or shouty. 

She's a fucking plank though she really is


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 1, 2015)

wiskey said:


> It's actually fascinating listening to him, he waffles on about not a lot and suddenly he's completely changed her mind and she's _thanking him for it_!! It's far more creepy than if he was overtly threatening or shouty.
> 
> She's a fucking plank though she really is


She totally is, and yes completely agree about the creepiness.  She's always been fragile though inspite of the bluster.

I guess the minute she starts to disagree with him, that's when the shouting will start - the way he spoke to Jess at her illfated party was horrible.  He's a really nasty passive aggressive piece of work.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I was mulling over what will cause the Brookfield sale to fall through; because it surely will. I'd set out to ride 130 miles or so on my bike today so I had a few hours mulling time.
> 
> Justin Elliot pegs it before contracts are exchanged. Probably a heart attack. Bonus points if he's arguing with anyone from the SAVE campaign at the time.


What could happen is that the old mother in the North might die suddenly removing them of their motivation of moving there, assuming she died before the sale went through they could cancel and remain where they are, although they might have ordered all sorts of kit by then, cancelling much to Justin Elliot's annoyance..


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2015)

it's got to be something to do with the old milk round. There's absolutely no reason to bring it up now otherwise.  Quite how it will tie in, god only knows, but logical plotting doesn't seem to be a major concern for the editor


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2015)

But they're moving primarily because of the new bypass. So Roof's mum dying *and* a cancellation of Route B (or whichever it is) could cause them to pull out of the sale. Then there really would be aggro in the Archer family.

I think whever option leads to more misery, aggravation and unpleasantness is the one the new editor will choose


----------



## madamv (Feb 2, 2015)

weltweit said:


> cancelling much to Justin Elliot's annoyance..


And Kenton, shula, Fallon, pip etc etc


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 3, 2015)

and Tina is supposed to be an experienced shop manager?

She and Rob are so obviously known to each other.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 3, 2015)

With the excellent prospects in the milk trade (high profits for all) - they need to stay at Bridge Farm and introduce a new horse drawn milk round ...could even use the Grundie's Bartleby as traction ....


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> and Tina is supposed to be an experienced shop manager?
> 
> She and Rob are so obviously known to each other.


already shagging surely?


----------



## Mogden (Feb 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> and Tina is supposed to be an experienced shop manager?
> 
> She and Rob are so obviously known to each other.





belboid said:


> already shagging surely?



Sister of Jess perhaps?

I did think it was just as straightforward as Rob gaslighting. He's making out Tina has been told all when actually he's telling to overorder and chuff up indirectly and then keeps making out it's Helen's fault, the jist so far anyway, so he can erode Helen's mind.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 3, 2015)

No, it was the way they said grunted hello when he brought Henry round to the shop - trying to sound indifferent. He's been presenting himself as the link between Tina and Helen.  That wasn't the greeting grunt of a manager.  I think there is something sexual between them AND he is gaslighting Helen.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 4, 2015)

My listening has been patchy. There's always a good reason for Matt to flee the country, but was there an actual reason for him to leave Lillian, like they'd had a row or something?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 4, 2015)

No, of course not; this is the New Archers. "No reasoning required".


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just remembered I was tickled to hear Nicholas Van Hoostraten referenced the other day.  His obscene palace is just on the outskirts of my hometown so yes,  I did know who he was even if I'm not sure on the spelling.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 6, 2015)

Blimey. Ed Grundy brought tears to my eyes tonight.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh that was sad.  Poor Ed.  Poor Joe.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 8, 2015)

It was actually properly sad  I stopped doing the washing up and was quite caught in the moment.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm very worried about Joe given the ridiculous dance competition and how breathless he was earlier inthe week.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 9, 2015)

How masterful were you? I have your special recipe chilli as a reward.

WTF? Are we supposed to be simpletons now?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 10, 2015)

There's been nary a whisper of lust between those 2 for years - what brought this on?  Has Susan's passion for Charlie made her horny?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 10, 2015)

I reckon David is gearing up to say he can't leave Brookfield - shall we open a book as to when this will occur?  I'm putting a fiver on Valentine's Day.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2015)

I think you are definitely right. 

I'm also kinda hoping Pip says fuck you and emigrates or something as a reaction though.


----------



## drakeboy (Feb 10, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I'm also kinda hoping Pip says fuck you and emigrates or something as a reaction though.


 
I do hope you're right


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2015)

Pip has rocketed up my charts of hate in the last few weeks and is now level pegging with Kate which takes quite some doing


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 10, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I think you are definitely right.
> 
> I'm also kinda hoping Pip says fuck you and emigrates or something as a reaction though.


Hope so.  Cheerygogetting Pip is much more annoying than whinymoany Pip.  Which is unbelievable but true.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 10, 2015)

Chili is a NORWICH thing then.  I thought maybe I was reading too much into it!


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 10, 2015)

I find Pip's voice at times too 'mature' sounding, considering it was just a short while ago she was forever whining.


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2015)

"How dare you call me nearly 40!"

Fucking genius


----------



## Shirl (Feb 10, 2015)

What's happened to Cathy and her son?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2015)

Shirl said:


> What's happened to Cathy and her son?


They've been sucked into the sinkhole with Oliver, Caroline, Elizabeth, Usha, Vikki ... and probably Matt


----------



## wiskey (Feb 11, 2015)

did I miss Peggy dying? 

Not that I want her back but ...


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2015)

Kathy hasn't been in, as far as I recall, since they shut down Archers Addicts,which she ran. Coincidence?

Peggy is now 95 (the actress, that is), and the longest serving soap actor in the world. The only original member left.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2015)

"Why can't they just live and let live"

says the man on a hunt


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 11, 2015)

the fear in Helen's voice - she's scared of him.  He's just lost his temper with the sab - I bet he wallops her soon.


----------



## FiFi (Feb 12, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> the fear in Helen's voice - she's scared of him.  He's just lost his temper with the sab - I bet he wallops her soon.


He's controlling her, undermining her professionalism, and trying to keep her confined to the house. He will definitely wallop her at some point in the near future if they keep it even vaguely true to life.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2015)

and probably about to get quite famous


----------



## a_chap (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm getting more and more worried about Joe Grundy. I sincerely hope the new editor isn't *that* much of a bastard that he'd get rid of Joe


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 13, 2015)

a_chap said:


> How masterful were you? I have your special recipe chilli as a reward.
> 
> WTF? Are we supposed to be simpletons now?


Can't tell you the mixture of shame and joy when I stumbled on this thread. BTW Mrs Magpie noted the sexy chilli trope several years back (can't find it now, but spotted it last night as I was skimming through and reliving my past suppers). 

Am relishing the grief in store for the sanctimonious Shula, having told the troof to plod and thus breaking class ranks. 

FWIW I'm pretty confident the Brookfield sale won't go through. Justin Elliott will die of a surfeit of lampreys, or something. The fallout of resentment will fuel another fifty years of bucolic drama. Maybe the greedy siblings will force a sale anyway, and DearvidandRoof will end up running a touristic organic and low-carbon milkround, yes, using Bartleby, from Grange Farm. Oh, the shame.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2015)

Well the diaries spell the end of the sale then don't they.  Lovely to hear though


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 16, 2015)

The diaries? What have I missed??


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> The diaries? What have I missed??


Have you heard last night,  Sunday's episode yet?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 16, 2015)

Not yet...


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Well the diaries spell the end of the sale then don't they.  Lovely to hear though


That and the milk bottle which mysteriously made it from Ambridge to Meadow Rise and back again 

Anyone would think they hadn't thought this all through ...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 16, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Am relishing the grief in store for the sanctimonious Shula, having told the troof to plod and thus breaking class ranks.


Did Shula tell the truth? I wasn't sure but I may have missed something.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Did Shula tell the truth? I wasn't sure but I may have missed something.



I wasn't sure. The way she is keeping her head down suggests she might have done.


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think she did, or Rob would have been arrested, and he doesn't appear to have been.  There's no way she wouldn't have told Oliver what actually happened tho - a bounder like Rob could destroy the whole hunt!


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 16, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Did Shula tell the truth? I wasn't sure but I may have missed something.


You're right. We don't know yet. But Shula wouldn't lie, would she? Mind you, when Clarrie can cheat over the flower show, Archers characters are capable of anything these days.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 16, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> You're right. We don't know yet. But Shula wouldn't lie, would she? Mind you, when Clarrie can cheat over the flower show, Archers characters are capable of anything these days.


It's a tough call isn't it. Shula telling a lie v Shula letting the Hunt down


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2015)

Any hunt sab worth his salt would have recorded the whole thing on his phone anyway. 

Will we have a petulant legal claim from the bloke when the sale falls through? (I can never remember names or which is which in the Archers).


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2015)

wasn't the whole reason Rob went over because the sab was filming the hunt?


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2015)

wiskey said:


> wasn't the whole reason Rob went over because the sab was filming the hunt?


He had a camera. Christ it's saying something for the storylines of late when we get all Clouseau over whether there was a recording and witnesses.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2015)

I was a little confused by him suddenly deciding Helen should go back to work, presumably he's going to prove very quickly that the entire house will fall apart and Henry will be forgotten somewhere or injured because she wasn't there to look after him.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2015)

On the news this morning when I woke was an item about courts having the power to enforce paternity testing.
The first thing I thought about the bloody Rob and his estranged wife


----------



## wiskey (Feb 17, 2015)

David's building up to his big announcement... Have they committed to Hadleigh Haught (? Sp)?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 17, 2015)

Had to laugh at the very unsubtle bit of dramatic irony when Ed was begging Mike to rethink his move and Mike said he couldn't go back on it now, it was unthinkable - it would be like David backing down on selling Brookfield.


----------



## FiFi (Feb 18, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I was a little confused by him suddenly deciding Helen should go back to work, presumably he's going to prove very quickly that the entire house will fall apart and Henry will be forgotten somewhere or injured because she wasn't there to look after him.


Well that didn't take long!! 
I'd like to shake Helen until she comes to her senses!!


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2015)

That'll take a lot of shaking. 

But oh Shula. You are wet.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2015)

It was good that they raised the suspicion that Rob might be less than kind to Henry, but then they waste it with this selling the shop and freeing Helen from responsibility and income story. Rob's unmasking had better be good when it comes. Is he going to kill her, do you think? Or will she, after much tribulation, find common cause with Jess and set up household with her?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 20, 2015)

Actually if derv had come in halfway through a situation like that and said my child could watch telly when I'd said he couldn't I would probably be pretty pissed off.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 22, 2015)

well predictably, Ruth isn't taking the news well.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 22, 2015)

Blut und Boden.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 22, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Actually if derv had come in halfway through a situation like that and said my child could watch telly when I'd said he couldn't I would probably be pretty pissed off.


Yeah, that was totally undermining him. It was a crap example. They should have made him cuff H across the back of the head. 

Brookfield storyline = absurd


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 22, 2015)

I dunno, trashpony, if the Brookfield storyline is any more absurd than any of the others. Anyway, Jill has just offered to make a cup of tea.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 22, 2015)

surely there has to be some financial outlay for screwing everyone around for months?

... or will Roof go alone?

ETA: if someone told me that 'it's because he's an archer' implying that nothing else mattered I'd deck them, octogenarian or not


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 22, 2015)

Ohh, the payback will keep them in scripts for years. I'm waiting for Kenton and Shula to demand their shares in cash, and the grief in how that's going to be financed. Joe Grundy's peripatetic milk-bottle will make a come-back, mark my words. There will be some kind of synergy with Mike's unmarketable milk round and Ed will regret having sold his cows. 

Meanwhile, Justin Elliott won't take it quietly.  Mind you, I never understood why the road was such a problem. There are always bridges or underpasses built into such schemes. The noise is another thing. Maybe there will be compensation for triple glazing...


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Who knew there was insider trading pre-jumble sale  

I was touched by the discarded farm set.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 22, 2015)

I wish we could have heard Pip's reaction.  In fact I wish we could have heard Old Pip's reaction - the whininess would have been awesomely off the scale.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 22, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> I wish we could have heard Pip's reaction.  In fact I wish we could have heard Old Pip's reaction - the whininess would have been awesomely off the scale.


It's the curse of the Sunday evening where, once upon a time, they vowed nothing much would happen.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 22, 2015)

Seriously, though, anyone who reads Private Eye will be totally unamazed at the shenanigins around planning. The Archers scriptwriters surely aren't ever going to be brave enough to tackle the corruption. Go on, Mr O'Connor, I know you read this and I dare you.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm assuming that they will stay,  the road will go ahead and Brookfield will be decently compensated for the road and as a result Kenton can have his share back for his flights, the Bull gets bought out...

How many days til Ruth's Ma pops off so that's no longer an issue?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 23, 2015)

They'll get the compensation all right, but it will never be enough to buy out Kenton, Shula and Elizabeth, all of whom have ambitious plans for spending their share of the suddenly non-existent £7,500,000.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 23, 2015)

As someone said, pity not to hear Pip's reaction. She'd bought all sorts in her head.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm guessing Pip's reaction would have been somewhat sweary.

They're going to have to buy out Kenton at least given all the promises he has made and the money spent.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 23, 2015)

I missed Sunday's episode (which I cannot hear on the BBC because they insist on Flash player  ) but tonight's episode was simply East Enders on the radio.

I miss The Archers


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2015)

a_chap said:


> I missed Sunday's episode (which I cannot hear on the BBC because they insist on Flash player  ) but tonight's episode was simply East Enders on the radio.
> 
> I miss The Archers


I miss The Archers too. The everyday tale of boring country folk, doing farming / country things. It had some of the same hypnotic, soothing quality as the Shipping forecast. All those familiar voices, country matriarchs and occassional baddies.

I've been listening since the 80s. Now I don't recognise half of the voices - very sad, and now its started me ranting. I hate half the characters and don't know the other half.  I'll have to find a new soundtrack to my sunday breakfasts. sad.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 23, 2015)

I keep meaning to stop listening but I'm caught in appalled fascination. I'm waiting for an outbreak of brucellosis at the mega dairy, Brian's bankruptcy, Ian discovering Adam's infidelity while holding a kitchen knife, and Justin Elliott's application for a fracking licence. Oh, and Ed will discover a Saxon hoard.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2015)

wiskey said:


> As someone said, pity not to hear Pip's reaction. She'd bought all sorts in her head.


Although I'd be glad not to hear her voice or picnmix accent ever again. 

Did anyone hear Broadcasting House yesterday am when they were doing the Archers or Eastenders quiz? *So many *identical storylines


----------



## wiskey (Feb 24, 2015)

David ends up keeping Brookfield but Jill dies and Ruth takes the boys and moves elsewhere, Pip refuses to speak to him ever again because he denied her a robotic milking parlour.. And he sits there, alone and slowly decending into madness but it's OK because there's an Archer at Brookfield! 

Ion:

Someone as business savvy as Lillian didn't think to move her money where Matt couldn't get it  Anyway I'm sure she expressly told Kenton that she only had what was in _her_ accounts left.. 

And Hayley writes off 15 years with Roy, her house, her job, her step child and her daughters entire social life to move to Brum... Seems like a bit of an overreaction tbh.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, I thought that about Lillian's naivety too. And didn't she say that he'd already cleaned out one account when he left? Anyway, it leaves the way clear for Justin Elliott to buy the Dower House. 

It's all plot now, no character.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 24, 2015)

Of course Lilian would have moved any remaining cash straightaway. Wouldn't PC Plot have advised her to do that even if it hadn't occurred to her?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 24, 2015)

It's all very annoying.  (although I did like Brian giving Kate short shrift about her course fees)


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 24, 2015)

oh come on!  tears of relief from Elizabeth?  really?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 24, 2015)

Credibilty went thataway---->


----------



## wiskey (Feb 25, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> (although I did like Brian giving Kate short shrift about her course fees)



he was pretty mild tbf ... he's still completely financing her lifestyle (whilst she presumably doesn't pay anything towards the two children (actually three children) she's got)


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 25, 2015)

Big red flags about Brian's solvency. The expensive kitchen, the leeching rellies. All trivial, but remember that in The Archers, redecoration is always a heavy metaphor so what are we to make of the new kitchen (which is constantly referred to)? Eh? Eh?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 25, 2015)

Everyone seems to have stopped mentioning that he just lost his biggest contract too.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 25, 2015)

What about Jamie and Cathy ? - any unfortunate mistakes with a chainsaw to explain their dissapearance.


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2015)

Um......http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_being_unreasonable/a2315201-He-CANT-back-out-now-surely


----------



## madamv (Feb 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> Um......http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_being_unreasonable/a2315201-He-CANT-back-out-now-surely


Some people really have too much spare time!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 25, 2015)

"The divorce settlement should be enough for you to buy a small farm in Prudoe near your mother. Please take your daughter with you."


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 26, 2015)

wiskey said:


> "The divorce settlement should be enough for you to buy a small farm in Prudoe near your mother. Please take your daughter with you."



Which will be a waste of time - as she will "croak it" anyway - however , there are excellent jobs in the local bog -roll factory for your gifted daughter (I knew someone who did nights there a long time ago as a student)..


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2015)

Manter said:


> Um......http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_being_unreasonable/a2315201-He-CANT-back-out-now-surely


Blimey, there's a whole new bunch of acronyms to learn


----------



## pennimania (Feb 28, 2015)

I hate Ruth but in this instance she has been treated appallingly. I doubt I could live with that - I'd certainly have Jill out pronto.

Ridiculous that Lilian hadn't covered herself better - no one should have all their assets in joint accounts. It makes life even harder than it has to be when one of a couple dies.

My mother found that out the hard way.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 28, 2015)

It's a ridiculous storyline. We could all see it coming a mile off because the characters have lost all integrity. Felicity Finch is enjoying playing really angry though.


----------



## madamv (Feb 28, 2015)

Her teeth always sound clenched to me.  It's making me have jaw ache when I listen to her


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 1, 2015)

They've been talking about the rain in Ambridge for days now.  Sinkhole under the route of the road anyone?


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course if Ruth gets swept away on her way to Prudhoe in this storm, that'll solve the awkwardness.


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Of course if Ruth gets swept away on her way to Prudhoe in this storm, that'll solve the awkwardness.


there is some serious foreshadowing going on


----------



## susie12 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think it's Jill that's for the accident.  We have never heard of Freda driving before and Freda is 398 at least.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2015)

Even dervish (who endures the Archers at best) turned round after the end last night and said Ruth has had it.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't decide if it's misdirection (and Jill/Heather are going to get it) or if it's just being very, very heavily flagged.

I don't blame Ruth for being angry but I also think the entire idea was completely stupid in the first place


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2015)

the last year and a half (at least) have been completely stupid


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2015)

Rob is such a great villain... First the nastiness with Shula and the sab, now Piggy's will!


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2015)

So, one if four women will probly die tonight, but which one?  Can't be David, too similar to his last near death experience.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope it's Pip


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2015)

Rob 'I'm not staying here I need to be home safe and dry I need to make sure you get home safe'

V 

David 'it's my duty I must stay and help'

.... 

Pip's had it! 

Trampled by cows moving them between bans.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope it's Harrison, appaling human being.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 2, 2015)

Where's the other son?  Not Ben cos he's with Ruth, the other one.  Could he be the sacrificial victim or would that be too much like John's death?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh dear, just got told off by The Official Archers Facebook for not being nice enough about Sean O'Connor


----------



## Mogden (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought that drain wedge will pop, someone will be down it again and the burst banks will have them. So Pip then.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 2, 2015)

No one can die/be grievously injured just yet because it's not Friday. 
But maybe someone will be swept down the river and not be found for days. I'm wondering how high up Home Farm is and whether Jenifer's new kitchen is going to come to grief.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 2, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I thought that drain wedge will pop, someone will be down it again and the burst banks will have them. So Pip then.


Pip pip too da loo


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 2, 2015)

Eddie is going to develop some horrible disease from effluent contamination.


----------



## madamv (Mar 2, 2015)

Surely it will be Ruth's mutha from all the stress about them moving/not moving.  

Then Ruth can blame David eternally


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

Ha ha ha, I haven't laughed so much in years. And it's not over yet....


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

Christine, we haven't got time for this, just swing your legs out of the window!


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

Freda, you're going to have to help me, this water's just too strong... 
(Finally she is given mumbling part...)


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

Is Rob a gonna? Or will it be (the virtually unmentioned) Pip?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2015)

belboid said:


> Is Rob a gonna? Or will it be (the virtually unmentioned) Pip?


Have I missed something? Do we know that one person is going to die?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

I wouldn't weep if the whole shebang were swept away. Let's cut to Matt in Panama or wherever he is. It would be way more credible.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2015)

So who's on the potential death list:

Pip
Helen & Henry
Ruth & Ben
Josh (I think he's on a sleepover somewhere)
Rob and his 3 more men/women in a boat
Eddie
Linda and Clarrie
Robet Snell?
Joe Grundy?

Perhaps they'll be a cull. Belboid - anyone who doesn't think SO'C is introducing an unwelcome Eau d'Emmerdale into the Archers is a fool


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to have to listen to this again as it is comedy gold. And Freda vocalises! It's not speech exactly but she is no longer a silent character. 
What a deeply sexist, classist and ageist soap this is.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Have I missed something? Do we know that one person is going to die?


They bloody better!

Updates, including who is missing - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4gnZ0YZDdJW2NHHZ1vYz00y/uk-weather-warning-borsetshire


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> I'm going to have to listen to this again as it is comedy gold. And Freda vocalises! It's not speech exactly but she is no longer a silent character.
> What a deeply sexist, classist and ageist soap this is.


I thought for a moment that Sabrina was going to speak.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

*snort*


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

belboid said:


> Is Rob a gonna? Or will it be (the virtually unmentioned) Pip?


That would be serious waste of villain potential.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2015)

trashpony said:


> So who's on the potential death list:
> 
> Pip
> Helen & Henry
> ...



Scruff!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2015)

I was distracted by marauding children, was Freda rescued or washed away in her car?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I was distracted by marauding children, was Freda rescued or washed away in her car?


Alan rescued her. I think. It's always difficult to tell when they do these dramatic scenes in the Archers. Like when Otto rampaged:
Oh no!
Aargh!
Look out!
No, Henry!
Aaaaaaaaaaaargh!
Urgggggggh!
Help!

etc


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I was distracted by marauding children, was Freda rescued or washed away in her car?


Do you really want to know or would that spoil your experience of the omnibus? 


Spoiler: Spoiler



Is it a spoiler if I suggest she is no longer a silent part?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2015)

I am tickled by the idea that Shula lied to the police and the floods are Gods retribution .


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Do you really want to know or would that spoil your experience of the omnibus?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



I heard the end, it just sounded like Alan and Jill were saying 'oh well, nothign we can do now, better save the church', but I wasn't sure if it was a 'she's beyond saving' or 'she's safe' type of chat. 

your spoiler doesn't help. 

I cba to listen again


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think it would help listening again - the recording's cut off before the end.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm thinking of Tewkesbury tbh, as well as the destruction of long-established traditions such as Freda not speaking. If Freda even mumbles then it is surely doom. 
https://sites.google.com/site/ukfloods/flooding-case-studies/tewkesbury-floods--july-20th-2007


----------



## madamv (Mar 3, 2015)

I always listen again as I listen in the morning during my dog walk.   I've noticed a couple of early cut offs lately...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep and they start with several minutes of announcements before the programme rather than just the minute and a bit you have to fast forward past. 

I normally listen in the morning but you bastards have got me listening the same night now.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 3, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Yep and they start with several minutes of announcements before the programme rather than just the minute and a bit you have to fast forward past.
> 
> I normally listen in the morning but you bastards have got me listening the same night now.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 3, 2015)

https://twitter.com/ThePlarchers

This is worth a look, especially Rob!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 3, 2015)

susie12 said:


> https://twitter.com/ThePlarchers
> 
> This is worth a look, especially Rob!


I love that! The Rob one is very special.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

susie12 said:


> https://twitter.com/ThePlarchers
> 
> This is worth a look, especially Rob!


that is fucking brillaint


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2015)

Heh I like Fallon with her blue hair


----------



## susie12 (Mar 4, 2015)

And Jazzer in Highland dress!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2015)

i like meanwhile in costa rica


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2015)

Of course there is always the thought that building a major road in an area prone to severe flooding is a silly idea and they choose another route.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2015)

'Where are Kathy and Jamie?' - the question we've all been asking

Pip is reprieved tho


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2015)

Still no sign of scruff


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 4, 2015)

It's all being far too Emmerdale for my liking


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't even know what day it is in Ambridge anymore  

It's just all so wrong!


----------



## FiFi (Mar 4, 2015)

On the "who's where" I can't see where Helen and Henry are. Are they OK?


----------



## madamv (Mar 4, 2015)

God I hope Rob isn't going to be martyred

Helen and Henry went home


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2015)

madamv said:


> Helen and Henry went home


You sure about that? Henry went out, we'll probly see them tomorrow


----------



## FiFi (Mar 4, 2015)

madamv said:


> God I hope Rob isn't going to be martyred
> 
> Helen and Henry went home


Thank you.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 4, 2015)

madamv said:


> God I hope Rob isn't going to be martyred
> 
> Helen and Henry went home


I reckon we've got months left of Rob's villainy so they'll all be safe this time.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 4, 2015)

Rob's near death experience will be milked by him. Oh Hell-en you can't fart without my say so after I nearly carked it in the great 2015 flood.


----------



## madamv (Mar 5, 2015)

belboid said:


> You sure about that? Henry went out, we'll probly see them tomorrow


Yeah because Rob was wanting to go home with them and Helen told him he'd not live with himself if he didn't help. Ha!  What rot!  So Helen and Henry went home.  Unless they didn't make it or they went somewhere else and I didn't hear it.

And by martyr I dont mean because he is dead.  But as you say Mogden, everyone will be having to bow and scrape because he's so brave.....  Everyone else will be gracious, he'll stand out like a sore thumb...


----------



## susie12 (Mar 5, 2015)

It's weird that the same night seems to be going on all week.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

susie12 said:


> It's weird that the same night seems to be going on all week.


The week that mysteriously vanished. I hope no one was meant to have a birthday during it.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2015)

So what day is it? 

And I'm not even going to start on Charlie's miraculous recovery at a bit of snogging from Adam


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

wiskey said:


> So what day is it?


Last friday.  i think


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2015)

belboid said:


> Last friday.  i think



Oh right. 

The more it goes on the more irritated I get  

Where are the emergency services? 
Where are the 24hr news crews?


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Where are the emergency services?
> Where are the 24hr news crews?


it's been about five hours so far - according to the local news updates

Which is yes, plenty of time for the council/emergency services to do _something_


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2015)

belboid said:


> according to the local news updates



WTAF    

Why don't I know this stuff exists? 

WHY does this stuff exist??


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

btw, did anyone else have to look up this mysterious 'Prudder' place that Ruth keeps going on about?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2015)

Prudhoe? 

I presumed it was made up until I saw Hadley Haugh written down and thought 'eh?' because I'd always presumed it was called 'Hock'.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Prudhoe?


took me ages to work it out!  One of the continuity announcers pronounced it as Prude-O the other night as well


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2015)

does no-one in ambridge have a mobile phone?


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> does no-one in ambridge have a mobile phone?


Yes, they nearly all do, but they've also pointed out that they aren't working due to catastrophic script failure


----------



## madamv (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2015)

so that's it?  a couple of fucking sheep


----------



## Mogden (Mar 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> so that's it?  a couple of fucking sheep


Agreed. All that build up and we get soggy wool and a reason for Charlie and Adam to be gushy.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Agreed. All that build up and we get soggy wool and a reason for Charlie and Adam to be gushy.


Roy and phoebe happy to be together, David and pip, basically everyone has forgotten all their earlier arguments.

Reset button


----------



## Mogden (Mar 6, 2015)

And they all lived happily ever after!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2015)

I feel let down, very let down


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2015)

It seems that the floods have made David Archer review his decision to sell the farm as he develops an uncharacteristic feeling of sentimentality towards Ambridge and his own past there.

Sounds like the old "With one bound he was free" technique first employed many years ago to get a hero out of an impossible predicament.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2015)

And Pip never wanted to move anyway.... so that's alright then.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I feel let down, very let down



This.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 6, 2015)

I wonder if Ruth will still be a seething ball of resentment when she gets home or if she too will be so thankful that no cows have died that she'll have forgotten all about it? At the very least heatherpet could die. What a swizz this whole thing has been


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 7, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I wonder if Ruth will still be a seething ball of resentment when she gets home or if she too will be so thankful that no cows have died that she'll have forgotten all about it?


 I bet that's exactly what'll happen.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I wonder if Ruth will still be a seething ball of resentment when she gets home or if she too will be so thankful that no cows have died that she'll have forgotten all about it?





TikkiB said:


> I bet that's exactly what'll happen.



   *vomit*

(lol @ 'Heatherpet' though  )


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the `Ambridge version of Bobby's dream, isn't it?


----------



## susie12 (Mar 9, 2015)

So what exactly was the point of last week?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> This is the `Ambridge version of Bobby's dream, isn't it?


I was thinking just that!


----------



## pennimania (Mar 10, 2015)

belboid said:


> btw, did anyone else have to look up this mysterious 'Prudder' place that Ruth keeps going on about?



Doesn't Dubversion live somewhere near there?


----------



## madamv (Mar 10, 2015)

Hahahhaha.  Yeah he does! 

Pip was a bit ptsd I thought.	 Looks like frida may be a gonner though...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 10, 2015)

... and Rob? What happened to him?


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not sure I even knew he was a German Shepherd cross


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2015)

I always thought he was a little lap dog affair. And white.

Had to be white, to match the furniture.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2015)

wiskey said:


> ... and Rob? What happened to him?


Who cares?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Who cares?



I do   

I demand that a soap opera which has moved slower than a game of postal chess for the last 50 years actually plays out it's storylines and doesn't just wash them all away.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, indeed. Poor Bert.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel more for Linda, at least Scruff had a speaking part.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 15, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Oh, indeed. Poor Bert.


Yes, poor poor Bert.  He sounded so lonely without her.

I've gone a bit blinkeyed.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2015)

The editor bloke was on feedback/the media show (they all roll into one really) the other day and instead of explaining what is going on with TA he spent the whole time saying 'well we were the first soap and all those dramatic effects, cliffhangers etc, we developed those first, not Eastenders' which irritated me, esp as he was faced with a lot of people saying they weren't enjoying the use of such effects. And he dredged up examples from 50 years ago which I thought was a bit dull.

There was however one listener who claimed to be on the edge of her seat all week as it was all so dramatic. I thought maybe she needed to get out more


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 15, 2015)

Last week was dire ...this weeks marginally better - (I catch up on Sunday am) ....still. Not exactly the great Borsetshire Tsunami. 

Still - the economy will no doubt benefit from the repairs and so on , and will the Bull replace the pie menu with local Tapas !


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2015)

wiskey said:


> The editor bloke was on feedback...



I heard him. I don't usually use profanity me but he came across as a right cunt.

All he did was tell the listeners (us!) that we were wrong. Bastard! Fucker!


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup, he's a fucking knob.  Worst thing that could have happened to The Archers.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 16, 2015)

I loved last night's episode. Up your bum Kate!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 16, 2015)

All female cast too wasn't it? Kate hS become a bit pants villain but I'm enjoying it


----------



## wiskey (Mar 16, 2015)

Go Kenton


----------



## a_chap (Mar 16, 2015)

Kenton gets his inevitable cummuppance.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 16, 2015)

So does Dave tbf.


----------



## story (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay.

Now I've been listening to The Archers since long time gone.

I hated the Nu Archers stuff

But I just listened to last Sunday's omnibus.

And this may just be because I've got so many changes going on in my own life.

But.

I think it's going to be okay.

It will settle down.

Bert will stay at Brookfield, as an old retainer.

Fallon will take over The Bull.

Pip will be a force for change at Brookfield, like Dave was in his time. And David will resist, like Phil did.

Charlie will be like Linda Snell was: hated and vilified and then finally accepted into village life.

Justin Elliot will be a wind of change in the background, but become enamoured of village life and thus less destructive.

Tony and Pat will become boring stuck old sods, like compass points, like old ma Gran wassername.

It will all settle down and become slow and easy backwater gripewater again.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope you're right story


----------



## susie12 (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope you're right too story, but much of the recent plotting has seemed a bit, well, pointless.  The Brookfield storyline could never really ratch up any tension because they were obviously never going to move and it was a way to create family tension, eg with Kenton.  The flood was so that Ruth could come back and do her usual nauseating 'we're so looky' number, all problems forgotten though in real life they would have some hefty expenses to cover.  I think this sort of storylining makes listeners feel manipulated and annoyed.


----------



## madamv (Mar 17, 2015)

Catching up on the last two episodes.  Feel a right wally having a snivvel whilst walking the dogs... 

At least Kenton is yelling.  About time someone yelled for proper


----------



## Mogden (Mar 17, 2015)

Ooo that was a bit more exciting!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 18, 2015)

It annoys me (in as much as it crossed my mind briefly) that the script writers made such a big thing about getting the flood right from a farmers pov and have ignored the finer points of pulling out of the Brookfield sale, such as how much it will cost and all the broken contracts and the associated stress... You don't just walk off into the sunset. 

Be accurate or be make believe but be consistent.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2015)

wiskey said:


> It annoys me (in as much as it crossed my mind briefly) that the script writers made such a big thing about getting the flood right from a farmers pov and have ignored the finer points of pulling out of the Brookfield sale, such as how much it will cost and all the broken contracts and the associated stress... You don't just walk off into the sunset.
> 
> Be accurate or be make believe but be consistent.



It's the lack of follow through that annoys me too.

I like angst ridden story lines - but not if they are forgotten after a fortnight ( Lilian & Paul, Farmageddon, Darrell, Kathy's constructive dismissal etc etc etc)


----------



## susie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

It's like they all have amnesia.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 19, 2015)

But TA has always been like that.  Remember when Mike went blind in one eye?  Or Brian's epilepsy?


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 21, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/shambridge


----------



## a_chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## trashpony (Mar 24, 2015)

I might be misremembering but didn't David discuss whether or not he should tell Kenton with Lizzie and Shula? And they all agreed he should hold off until Kenton got home? 

It's fucking stupid blowing a load of cash when they hadn't even exchanged contracts. I'd have though Jolene would have had more sense, even if Kenton didn't. 

Poor Bert


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 24, 2015)

what kind of a bloody stupid name is Kenton anyway?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 24, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> what kind of a bloody stupid name is Kenton anyway?


Didn't Jill say when she and David were clearing out Brookfield attic that she and Phil chose Kenton and Shula as names by throwing alphabet blocks about? Seems unfeasibly whimsical IMO


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 24, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I might be misremembering but didn't David discuss whether or not he should tell Kenton with Lizzie and Shula? And they all agreed he should hold off until Kenton got home?


 Yes he did and I think it might even have been Shula's idea not to tell him.

I wonder if we'll hear anymore about Shula's crisis of conscience now that Rob is established as a flood hero.

ION Facebook keeps suggesting Rob Tichtener as a possible friend


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 24, 2015)

Fiver says Justin Elliot becomes a shareholder of the Bull


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2015)

There are others Kentons (well 1 other anyway) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenton_Cool

I have in the process of finding that link seen photo's of the bloke who plays Kenton Archer .... not at all how I pictured him.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenton being a fairly staid suburb in North West London ....

I sense bankruptcy approaching ...


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2015)

As names go "Kenton" is neither that bad nor that weird. "Shula" though, bonkers name.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

It means 'Royal Enclosure,' apparently


----------



## cillaB (Mar 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> It means 'Royal Enclosure,' apparently


"snort"


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2015)

I really don't know how people manage not to punch Susan in the face sometimes. Often in fact.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 26, 2015)

Much as  I loathe Susan, it's St David who is currently getting my goat.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 27, 2015)

David is loathsome and for a smugfest of massive proportions try reading the actor's piece on the website.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thearchers/entries/3852e5e9-d292-4754-929c-5ab9f48f6065?


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2015)

How The Archers sounds to people who don't listen to The Archers


----------



## Shirl (Mar 27, 2015)

Hazel sounded like a pantomime baddy.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 27, 2015)

susie12 said:


> It's like they all have amnesia.


I came back to this thread after a week or so and happened across this post first but read it as 'they all have anemia'...........It crossed my mind that there was a post flood outbreak of anemia caused by some terrible toxin planted by Rob no doubt.  Narrowly avoided a 'Jeeeezus where are they going now' rant.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 28, 2015)

About bloody time. Any predictions for the next segment?  Being deliberately vague so as not to spoil it.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2015)

This is bloody marvellous - Archers lines brought to life by Playmobil 

This is Rob 






https://twitter.com/ThePlarchers


----------



## madamv (Mar 29, 2015)

Hahahhaha. Jazzer!   And Hazel!


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 29, 2015)

Is Pat scared of Susan?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 2, 2015)

Heatherpet's not made any marmalade? Slacker


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2015)

Kenton was being a Kunton I thought.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 3, 2015)

Kenton is 50! He acts like he's 15.  I loved Jill shoving her home made hot cross buns in Heather's face.  'Look what I can do!  I'm 320 years old and I have so much energy!  I can make buns!'


----------



## Shirl (Apr 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Is Pat scared of Susan?


Every is scared of Susan. She's done time after all


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 9, 2015)

I am on holiday in foreign - what am I missing?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2015)

Heather "it seems like only five minutes since the last time I last said it seems like only five minutes", pet


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 12, 2015)

This whole ferret in the hotel things was a total and utter piece of crap.

 Why cannot we have more relevant things - like a report on Jamie (who seems to have been felled by one of his trees)  ?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 12, 2015)

So not much then.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> So not much then.


Not much really. Richard Locke shipped up at the scratch Messiah performance and got Shula all flustered. She hasn't told Alistair that they're going to meet up (she tried to but Alistair got bored). And Helen isn't shopping so Rob is having to cook horrible meals from half-empty fridges with only frozen chicken as a potential source of met (despite the fact that she works in a FOOD SHOP and works in a MEAT-PRODUCING farm). 

He forcefed Henry some of his horrible mushroom stroganoff which was pretty unpleasant to listen to


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, that's the sort of the detail I was after.

Richard Locke!  Bloodyhell!


----------



## gdubz (Apr 16, 2015)

Eastender script writer strikes again. How long till we find out Dan is his kid, and Alistair hits Ladbrokes...


----------



## Twattor (Apr 16, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Eastender script writer strikes again. How long till we find out Dan is his kid, and Alistair hits Ladbrokes...



...he really helped with the "artificial" insemination...


----------



## Mogden (Apr 16, 2015)

And THE HEATER. What's to become of that. Barn fire? It's had more mentions than the cows this week.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 17, 2015)

Ah yes - Barn fires - some track record in the Archers for that ! Will catch up on Sunday ......


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, well, well.


----------



## belboid (Apr 27, 2015)

Archers secrets revealed!  

they keep a bed in the studio, y'know

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...s_source=facebook&ns_linkname=radio_and_music


----------



## wiskey (May 22, 2015)

Aww Ed and Emmur


----------



## TikkiB (May 26, 2015)

I cried.  And I don't care who knows it.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2015)

Ed'n'Em's wedding is how all TA episodes should be. 

Anyway, getting back to the Twat Titchener. I missed an episode. Did he kill the Polish(?) worker who's suddenly had to go home?


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> I cried.  And I don't care who knows it.



I fast forwarded past it - that bad was it?


----------



## wiskey (May 26, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Ed'n'Em's wedding is how all TA episodes should be.
> 
> Anyway, getting back to the Twat Titchener. I missed an episode. Did he kill the Polish(?) worker who's suddenly had to go home?



I missed two or three nights last week so I'm not sure what's going on with the culvert thing.

Is Charlie actually serious about finding out the cause or is he covering up something for BL?

I wouldn't put it past Rob to kill someone


----------



## belboid (Jun 10, 2015)

aah, Mike.  Bless

And even a mention of his eye!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 10, 2015)

Has John Finnemore been done yet?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02mlwdp

Am allowed to post that, I know all about the solar array's wild flower plans now at Berrow Farm after Helen's speech last week


----------



## pennimania (Jun 10, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I fast forwarded past it - that bad was it?


I deliberately didn't listen and I haven't relented yet (on that epi)!


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2015)

somebody surely has to tell Kenton that he is being a complete and utter prick


----------



## Mogden (Jun 24, 2015)

belboid said:


> somebody surely has to tell Kenton that he is being a complete and utter prick


Hasn't David already tried that and failed? Is he going to set up a rival fair?

I'm having a hard time believing Pip is actually going to leave.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Hasn't David already tried that and failed? Is he going to set up a rival fair?
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing Pip is actually going to leave.


Yeah, but that was never gonna work, was it?

I hope Pip goes, it'll be good for her. This flirtation with the Fairbrother chap is going to come to no good, I tell you


----------



## Mogden (Jun 24, 2015)

belboid said:


> Yeah, but that was never gonna work, was it?
> 
> I hope Pip goes, it'll be good for her. This flirtation with the Fairbrother chap is going to come to no good, I tell you


Which one is she gonna end up with? I can see her chuffing off to Cornwall with them, regardless of what was said this evening.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2015)

I haven't learnt to tell them apart yet.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 25, 2015)

Bit like Charlie and NewTom and their identical voices.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2015)

I confuse Peggy and the other one, and the two Archer brothers. It's just as well there are no real plots or I'd be completely baffled.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2015)

Grace is coming back!

Kinda


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh, Bert, my Mark passed after your Frida, can I have a slice of that "seed cake", and yeah, my neglected rose bushes are triumphant


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2015)

How old is Feeeby again?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 3, 2015)

*17 last Sunday. *
Don't know what Kate's problem is, apart from having a sexually active child putting her in the "not young anymore" set.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2015)

Putting her Chakra out. Er.. or something.


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2015)

aah, it's good to have Debbie back


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2015)

Have I missed something?

When did the cunt Titchener get his paternity results back?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ooh Rob has stropped out of his job.  Luckily he has 10 grand in his joint bank account with his doormat, sorry wife.


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2015)

susie12 said:


> Ooh Rob has stropped out of his job.  Luckily he has 10 grand in his joint bank account with his doormat, sorry wife.


ooh, will have to catch up?  Jumped before he was pushed?



a_chap said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> When did the cunt Titchener get his paternity results back?


back in April, iirr


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Can someone put me out of my misery and tell me what happened right at the end of the Archers tonight. Like the last 5 seconds


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope, and I didn't like to listen to it twice.


----------



## red & green (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm still traumatised


----------



## a_chap (Aug 27, 2015)

I rang 999...


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh come folks, tell me what happened


----------



## Mogden (Aug 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Oh come folks, tell me what happened


Snogging


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Snogging


There was something after the snogging though, something happened but I didn't catch what she said


----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


> There was something after the snogging though, something happened but I didn't catch what she said


I was half listening, I think she just said "ROB" in a loud voice, as if he had collapsed or something.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I was half listening, I think she just said "ROB" in a loud voice, as if he had collapsed or something.


Thank you


----------



## Mogden (Aug 27, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I was half listening, I think she just said "ROB" in a loud voice, as if he had collapsed or something.


This. He's either had a heart attack or jizzed over the sofa in his eagerness to have kids.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 28, 2015)

I think there was a hint of marital rape in Helen's "Rob".  Either way, it was horrible to hear.

I can't help wondering what contraceptive method they are using as well...


----------



## susie12 (Aug 28, 2015)

He totally gives me the creeps.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 28, 2015)

yup, totally rapey


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2015)

mm, I don't think I actually want to listen to last nights now.  Altho I'm glad I know I don't, as i wouldn't like to accidentally hear it on sunday morning


----------



## Mogden (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't usually listen live but I did tonight as I usually nod off listening to it and thought that inappropriate tonight. Very uncomfortable storyline.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2015)

Not nice. The Archers has become really very not nice.

You don't make entertainment from domestic abuse.

Big thumbs down.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 29, 2015)

Agreed.  I want to listen to it for light relief and this definitely isn't it.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh no, I had an inkling of DV a few months ago but I really hoped I wasn't right 
I don't think I'll listen on Sunday.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Not nice. The Archers has become really very not nice.
> 
> You don't make entertainment from domestic abuse.
> 
> Big thumbs down.


The Archers has never been simply entertainment. In fact, it's rarely been entertainment really....

Nothing wrong with doing such a storyline, and they have written it very well, over a fairly hefty period of time (for a soap). But it was deeply unpleasant.  I suppose it should be.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Archers has never been simply entertainment. In fact, it's rarely been entertainment really....
> 
> Nothing wrong with doing such a storyline, and they have written it very well, over a fairly hefty period of time (for a soap). But it was deeply unpleasant.  I suppose it should be.



Fair post - I think i agree, has been steady buildup to it. Listened to the today's and will be interested to see how they treat it.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Archers has never been simply entertainment. In fact, it's rarely been entertainment really....
> 
> Nothing wrong with doing such a storyline, and they have written it very well, over a fairly hefty period of time (for a soap). But it was deeply unpleasant.  I suppose it should be.


It has and continue to be very creepy and unpleasant which is testament to the script and acting. I find myself listening but feeling very troubled by this which is as it should be. 
The ending was very ambiguous but cleverly done so although not implicit we all sensed something deeply wrong had happened. 
Poor vulnerable Helen it's not looking good.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 30, 2015)

Kathy's rape was pretty harrowing listening too


----------



## pennimania (Aug 30, 2015)

I thoroughly dislike Helen, but now I feel really sorry for her. 

She is trapped in the thirteenth (or fourteenth, whatever) circle of hell and now she can't even confide in her mother.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2015)

It seems we're all scabs for still listening  - The Archers star reveals sacking secret after 60 years - BBC News


----------



## two sheds (Sep 27, 2015)

Well Rob Titchener  is getting his comeuppance already:

Actor who plays Archers villain in shock at social media onslaught


----------



## wiskey (Sep 27, 2015)

must be a bit of a kicker for Hellin that her mum now thinks the sun shines out of Robs arse, isolating and lonely.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 27, 2015)

wiskey said:


> must be a bit of a kicker for Hellin that her mum now thinks the sun shines out of Robs arse, isolating and lonely.


That's what abusers do.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2015)

Fucking hell, Hellin really is pregnant


----------



## Shirl (Sep 27, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Fucking hell, Hellin really is pregnant


Yes  do you think she's also starting to see Rob in a true light? I'm thinking she's going to see him for what he is but be pregnant at the same time. That'll take some sorting


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Yes  do you think she's also starting to see Rob in a true light? I'm thinking she's going to see him for what he is but be pregnant at the same time. That'll take some sorting


I think she is. Let's hope that she and the rest of the village shove him into a slurry pit and she loses the baby with her enthusiastic shove


----------



## wiskey (Sep 27, 2015)

FiFi said:


> That's what abusers do.



yes. 

it must be hard for her though because her parents were so anti him, whilst she was so enthusiastic, now she's starting to have doubts they're all positive about everything he does. Which is slightly different from them always liking him.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 27, 2015)

wiskey said:


> yes.
> 
> it must be hard for her though because her parents were so anti him, whilst she was so enthusiastic, now she's starting to have doubts they're all positive about everything he does. Which is slightly different from them always liking him.


Oh, I see what you mean. 
It will all play into her doubts about her own feelings, and the decision to leave him.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 27, 2015)

and he'll have extra leverage by becoming the kid's father


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I suppose that makes everything nice and neat and Jill can go back to the farm


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Well I suppose that makes everything nice and neat and Jill can go back to the farm


well, there's a surprise. I haven't heard a more blatantly telegraphed outcome for a long time.  And how old was she meant to be, singing 'my old man' - 200?  Poor job scriptwriters


----------



## susie12 (Sep 29, 2015)

It would take a heart of stone not to laugh.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2015)

belboid said:


> well, there's a surprise. I haven't heard a more blatantly telegraphed outcome for a long time.  And how old was she meant to be, singing 'my old man' - 200?  Poor job scriptwriters



I agree it was pretty crappy scriptwriting, none of it seemed credible. I was expecting Roof to say "Oooh nooo" 

But I'm still annoyed at Adam's crass handling of the cricket. Taken straight from the handbook of "how not to manage people"


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2015)

like father, like son, then


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

Did Rob have anything to do with the cows dying? As an act of revenge perhaps?


----------



## komodo (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes he's done something to the cows and what's going to happen when he takes his new 'son' hunting? Or is just about him having control over Helen? I think sensible Fallon is on to him though.


----------



## izz (Oct 25, 2015)

OMG cows have _died_ ?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2015)

murthered


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

So, he killed that poor woman's dog using the flood as a disguise, dismembered it and hid the rotting hind quarters it in the feed for the cows which were poisoned and died en masse.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2015)

but he actually *caused* the flood.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 25, 2015)

Found the whole "it might be Scruff(y)" thing a bit upsetting TBH


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2015)

how do you think linda snell's going to feel


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 26, 2015)

Reading this thread, I've got my fingers in my ears...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't work out if Rob is planning to do away with Henry (terrible hunting accident) or just turn him against Helen .... either way it won't be pleasant. I'm already finding him telling Helen she's mad all the time annoying.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2015)

thank fuck.  It'll all be out soon, surely.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2015)

weltweit said:


> So, he killed that poor woman's dog using the flood as a disguise, dismembered it and hid the rotting hind quarters it in the feed for the cows which were poisoned and died en masse.



I think you can expect a libel suit at any time now


----------



## wiskey (Nov 2, 2015)

love the fact that Rob says 'oh I'm not hungry* so don't bother cooking' ... cos clearly it doesn't matter if _you_ are hungry 

*and then goes to the pub for dinner


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2015)

yes rob is an controlling, manipulative, cow-killing rapist. however, when is the crescendo of this story-line going to peak because it's doing my head in quite frankly. i know the Archers isn't exactly known for its fast paced drama, but this is getting ridiculous


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

Surely there's going to be a custody battle over Henry and baby in utero because Helen is, yanno, _unstable_? But fear not, Kirsty is here to sow her ridiculous ideas into her delicate ear. 
Still waiting for Rob's ex to put in another timely appearance. Or his parents.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 3, 2015)

How's Rob paying child maintenance now he has no income?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

a_chap said:


> How's Rob paying child maintenance now he has no income?


Does he have any children with Jess? The DNA test miraculously showed that he wasn't the parent of the child she had after they split up, and I don't think there were other children.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2015)

a_chap said:


> How's Rob paying child maintenance now he has no income?


Well he's got Peggy's £10k. Though as he's not working and seems to spend all his time taking Helen out to lunch, I'm not sure how much of that is left. 

ETA - and what bluescreen said


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

But he does seem to be living on air at the moment.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 3, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> The DNA test miraculously showed that he wasn't the parent of the child she had after they split up



Really? I thought the opposite was true. But then I missed a few crucial episodes earlier this year.

Thinks... so WTF was all that story line about Jess expecting Rob's baby for then


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

It was being built up for the audience to expect the DNA test to be positive. Perhaps the script writers wanted to play with us. Perhaps one day we will find that he managed to finagle the result.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 3, 2015)

He falsified the test - or didn't actually do it.

Sneaky that man is ... sneaky


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

Or more likely I missed the episode that showed he was just lying to Helen by showing her a fake letter, and is having to pay anyway. Anyone else know for sure?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Or more likely I missed the episode that showed he was just lying to Helen by showing her a fake letter, and is having to pay anyway. Anyone else know for sure?


I don't think he's faked anything. But on another Archers board I'm on, someone thinks that Jess faked Ethan's DNA swab to get Rob out of their lives which I thought was an interesting theory


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2015)

trashpony said:


> *I don't think he's faked anything*. But on another Archers board I'm on, someone thinks that Jess faked Ethan's DNA swab to get Rob out of their lives which I thought was an interesting theory


Maybe not in this case but we know he's a faker. There was that magic disappearing video that Helen shot during the cricket match when he absolutely never touched the ball, did he? 

Interesting theory about Jess. Do you reckon we've heard the last of her?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 3, 2015)

I suspect she'll be back.

As an aside it's really irritating me that none of the residents of Brookfield (all of whom drive) is able to go shopping, yet they can take time out to go to the Bull for lunch  ... and then  Ruth has a panic looking for her phone because she's going to miss her train but can them wander round the cow sheds looking at stuff as if she has hours to spare.... rubbish scriptwriting.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 3, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Or more likely I missed the episode that showed he was just lying to Helen by showing her a fake letter, and is having to pay anyway. Anyone else know for sure?



that was my theory, that he faked the negative ... but then he rang Jess gloating that it wasn't his child so maybe not.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

naah, the result was real, imo. A good bit of script writing, getting us all to think that the bastard had clearly had it, that he couldn't get away with it again, but then....!! Despite having to deal with some appalling character transplants, the writers are (generally) doing a good job with their lousy hands.  It must all come out n the wash soon tho, and shorely someone is going to work out that Phoebe (it is Phoebe, isnt it?) his shagging his son


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2015)

I think they changed their mind about Rob. I think he was supposed to be Ethan's dad but his character evolved and it was more interested to have him take Henry from Helen (and that wasn't really a goer if he was Ethan's dad). 



wiskey said:


> I suspect she'll be back.
> 
> As an aside it's really irritating me that none of the residents of Brookfield (all of whom drive) is able to go shopping, yet they can take time out to go to the Bull for lunch  ... and then  Ruth has a panic looking for her phone because she's going to miss her train but can them wander round the cow sheds looking at stuff as if she has hours to spare.... rubbish scriptwriting.



OMG - this is driving me insane. They managed perfectly well (we assume) the whole time Ruth was in Pruddah (I know that's not how you spell it) and now they're like a bunch of toddlers. And how was that going to work when she was going to be looking after Heather? When was she going to get time to do all the wifework then? 

We're all hopeless - let's get the octogenarian houseslave back


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I think they changed their mind about Rob. I think he was supposed to be Ethan's dad but his character evolved and it was more interested to have him take Henry from Helen (and that wasn't really a goer if he was Ethan's dad).


interesting.  He was meant to have been introduced as the 'new Brian' - a ladies man through and through, in which case no problem with him having a baby by his 'ex.'  But it would have been too easy a get out with him being a controlling ultra-bastard.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

I have not been listening to the Archers for long enough to know who Ethan is. Can someone elaborate?

I must say that I am finding it difficult keeping up with who is who and all the relationships, but some people seem to have disappeared and i am not sure if that is just me, or if they have. IYSWIM. There were two brothers who had been married to the same woman at different times, and who were at loggerheads because of that, and there was a child involved.  Who are they?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

trashpony said:


> OMG - this is driving me insane. They managed perfectly well (we assume) the whole time Ruth was in Pruddah (I know that's not how you spell it) and now they're like a bunch of toddlers. And how was that going to work when she was going to be looking after Heather? When was she going to get time to do all the wifework then?
> 
> We're all hopeless - let's get the octogenarian houseslave back



This really annoyed me, too!


----------



## two sheds (Nov 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have not been listening to the Archers for long enough to know who Ethan is. Can someone elaborate?
> 
> I must say that I am finding it difficult keeping up with who is who and all the relationships, but some people seem to have disappeared and i am not sure if that is just me, or if they have. IYSWIM.



I've been listening on and off for ooo 20 years and I'm afraid it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have not been listening to the Archers for long enough to know who Ethan is. Can someone elaborate?


Jess, Rob's ex-wifes, son - who she definitely didn't have with Rob.  Honest guv



> I must say that I am finding it difficult keeping up with who is who and all the relationships, but some people seem to have disappeared and i am not sure if that is just me, or if they have. IYSWIM. There were two brothers who had been married to the same woman at different times, and who were at loggerheads because of that, and there was a child involved.  Who are they?


Ed & Will.  Will's baby, Ed's the hubby.  They almost get on now.

People do just disappear for a while (where oh where is Kathy??), but they usually come back. Eventually


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> Jess, Rob's ex-wifes, son - who she definitely didn't have with Rob.  Honest guv



yes, this is fucking ridiculous, now you come to mention it. a complete script-writing about face


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> Jess, Rob's ex-wifes, son - who she definitely didn't have with Rob.  Honest guv
> 
> 
> Ed & Will.  Will's baby, Ed's the hubby.  They almost get on now.
> ...


Oh yeah - I did know about Ethan. I had just forgotten that they had given him a name in the show. 

Who are Ed and Will? Is Ed one of those who is currently living in the hotel because of being flooded out? I have not seen Will, though. 

I was waiting and waiting for Tamsin Grieg (one of my favourite actors and has a lovely voice) to appear, and then she did, but only for about one episode, and that was something about her selling something so that they wouldn't have to keep trying to get the actor to come back. Or something like that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

Ed's on Ambridge View now, Will in Keepers Cottage.  The Grundy Boys.  Ma n Pa are still in the hotel.

We do deffo need more Tamsin.  I even forgive her for being called Tamsin


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> Ed's on Ambridge View now, Will in Keepers Cottage.  The Grundy Boys.  Ma n Pa are still in the hotel.
> 
> We do deffo need more Tamsin.  I even forgive her for being called Tamsin


Ah yes, the Grundy boys. But I don't recall Will being mentioned recently. When I first started listening, the dispute between the brothers was a big story line, but they seem to have moved on to something else now. 

Ed is the one whose cows were nicked?

I agree about Tamsin - it is a crap name, but it is not her fault (although I suppose, as an actor, she could have changed her name to anything she wanted, really)


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

Will did...something.  But he was always boring, so who really cares?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 4, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I've been listening on and off for ooo 20 years and I'm afraid it doesn't get any easier.


Not helped by the massive turnover of actors lately.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Not helped by the massive turnover of actors lately.


Oh yeah - even i have spotted the sudden change of voice/accent of characters!


----------



## two sheds (Nov 4, 2015)

like who?(m)


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 4, 2015)

Tony, Tom, Pip...

(Corrected!)


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

I have got used to them surprisingly quickly.  New Tony does a decent impression, and Pip is a vast improvement.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> I have got used to them surprisingly quickly.  New Tony does a decent impression, and Pip is a vast improvement.


Tony's change wasn't as noticeable as Pip's. I really could not work out who she was, even though people kept talking about Pip, because the previous actor had such a different voice. 

Tom was away for such a long time, and I had forgotten how he talked anyway, so I am not sure I would have known it was a different actor if I hadn't been told.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> It must all come out n the wash soon tho, and shorely someone is going to work out that Phoebe (it is Phoebe, isnt it?) his shagging his son


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I read that they try to limit each episode to 5 characters, so some don't get used for a while. 

Also ... I like the name Tamsin


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

wiskey said:


>


is it her?  Someone is shagging a controlling boy, with the surname Titchener


----------



## moose (Nov 6, 2015)

That David's a right greedy bastard.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 6, 2015)

Greedy? He turned down seven and a half million for Brookfield, remember.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2015)

The Rob/Helen thing is so well done. I keep shouting at the radio.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I think I read that they try to limit each episode to 5 characters, so some don't get used for a while.
> 
> Also ... I like the name Tamsin


I thought it was 7, it used to be I think because I used to count every night. Because I was a sad person  then again, maybe it was 5 every night 
Haven't done it for ages though


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2015)

Ambridge Organics

This is bloody fabulous. It's almost 4 minutes long but worth every one of them


----------



## Mogden (Nov 19, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Ambridge Organics
> 
> This is bloody fabulous. It's almost 4 minutes long but worth every one of them


Fantastic!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Rob/Helen thing is so well done. I keep shouting at the radio.


It is a nasty line though ..

Rob is being extremely odious and Helen is gradually becoming a doormat .. it is painful to listen to ..


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2015)

WTAF? I'm giving up on it. 30 years of listening and Sean O'Connor has destroyed it. What an utter twat - the beeb should never ever have given him the job.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

I know  the idea of putting Joe Grundy in a home it's despicable


----------



## hendo (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm amazed at people's reaction to all this. I like that bad things happen in Ambridge. It lends to the drama


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, did a blink and miss a bit ... where did going to New Zealand come into it??


----------



## Mogden (Nov 20, 2015)

WTF was that? I feel like I fell asleep and missed a week.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2015)

hendo said:


> I'm amazed at people's reaction to all this. I like that bad things happen in Ambridge. It lends to the drama


I'm absolutely fine with bad things happening in Ambridge. It's when people I've known for 20 odd years suddenly start behaving completely out of character that I lose patience.. Ruth suddenly deciding to fuck off to NZ when she has teenage kids? Bullshit. Pat telling Helen she shouldn't drive and should rest up because she's pregnant. Bullshit.

The Archers has always worked because it's character-driven - which is essential on radio. Now it's becoming plot driven so characters are shoehorned into behaving into completely unlikely ways to fit with plot development. It just doesn't work anymore 

Obviously the fact that no one in Ambridge claims benefits or ever discusses them is ridiculous but that's been going on for years.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

But on the plus side Ruth is going to NZ


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> But on the plus side Ruth is going to NZ


True


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Pat telling Helen she shouldn't drive and should rest up because she's pregnant. Bullshit.



this really irritated me too, it's completely at right angles with who Pat is and I don't think Rob is having _that _much of an effect, it's rubbish script writing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 20, 2015)

weltweit said:


> It is a nasty line though ..
> 
> Rob is being extremely odious and Helen is gradually becoming a doormat .. it is painful to listen to ..



She's an abuse victim, not a doormat.


----------



## hendo (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree with you TP, maybe plot is subsuming character - maybe Tom/Kirsty aisle desertion was that in spades


----------



## a_chap (Nov 22, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Ambridge Organics
> 
> This is bloody fabulous. It's almost 4 minutes long but worth every one of them



Genuine LOL at "Ambridge Organics Catering and Silage"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2015)

"You'd better not drive home too fast"


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 27, 2015)

It's taken a while (ever since Nigel fell off the roof) but I have finally reached my limit with the Archers - the complete Stepford wifeification of Pat, and the ongoing scapegoating of the Grundies, and the EastEnders style plot devices at the expense of character development have done it for me.  Can someone  please update this thread when Rob Titchnor gets his comeuppance so I can at least listen to that on iplayer, and gloat? Thank you.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2015)

I, like you (used to), listen with an ever growing sense of sadness and fury.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2015)

I see that the Grundies' Special Christmas Attraction has run into problems  .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> It's taken a while (ever since Nigel fell off the roof) but I have finally reached my limit with the Archers - the complete Stepford wifeification of Pat, and the ongoing scapegoating of the Grundies, and the EastEnders style plot devices at the expense of character development have done it for me.  Can someone  please update this thread when Rob Titchnor gets his comeuppance so I can at least listen to that on iplayer, and gloat? Thank you.



I was really hopeful that someone would accidently shoot Rob this morning. But no such luck. sorry.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was really hopeful that someone would accidently shoot Rob this morning. But no such luck. sorry.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes I think we should have had a trigger warning or at least a spoiler alert for that  .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Yes I think we should have had a trigger warning or at least a spoiler alert for that  .


sorry


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2015)

rob's mum: "do you know _where_ you're having the baby?"
hellin: "out of my cunt"

well, i can dream...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2015)

Only caught the last few minutes of that but OMG Rob is something else. Is he actually homophobic or just spiteful?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 13, 2015)

I missed the episode when Rob's mother turned up  Have I missed something important and it is worth me finding it to listen to?
Also, he really did put the boot in tonight


----------



## Shirl (Dec 13, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Only caught the last few minutes of that but OMG Rob is something else. Is he actually homophobic or just spiteful?


I reckon he's both


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I missed the episode when Rob's mother turned up  Have I missed something important and it is worth me finding it to listen to?
> Also, he really did put the boot in tonight


Helen rings rob to ask for a lift to town to buy a  dress for the wedding but he tells her she should have bought something out of her maternity clothes 'allowance', whilst they are on the phone the door goes so she says bye and it's his mother. They have a nice chat about babies as you do when suddenly rob comes home.. Because he can't bear the thought of Helen having a life.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I missed the episode when Rob's mother turned up  Have I missed something important and it is worth me finding it to listen to?



Don't think so, it was just .... tanatalizing ... you feel sure that something's going to happen next time but it might not ...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I reckon he's both


He doesn't like Ian does he cos Ian thought he was horrible to Helen ages ago.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Only caught the last few minutes of that but OMG Rob is something else. Is he actually homophobic or just spiteful?


Both. He's a real mans man. Or something


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2015)

wiskey said:


> He doesn't like Ian does he cos Ian thought he was horrible to Helen ages ago.


Naah, because he doesn't want Helen to have any friends.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2015)

belboid said:


> Naah, because he doesn't want Helen to have any friends.


He's properly gaslighting her


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2015)

Rob hates Ian - he beat him in the cycling race and then punched him afterwards. Clip here so you can relive the glorious moment

Maybe someone will kill him? Has there ever been a murder in Ambridge? Although Helen may then rewrite history and reinvent him as a fabulous father and husband


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2015)

I reckon they'll keep it going until Helen has Damien ... then Rob will take against Henry and lock him in a cupboard and treat Helen badly and dote on the new legitimate heir.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2015)

wiskey said:


> I reckon they'll keep it going until Helen has Damien ... then Rob will take against Henry and lock him in a cupboard and treat Helen badly and dote on the new legitimate heir.


I think he'll leave her and take Damien. After locking awwwight! in a cupboard


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 14, 2015)

What do you all reckon on Joe Grundy departing this life over Christmas ? - seems to be a build up towards it ....


----------



## susie12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes.  He'll probably sit in the armchair of death that did for Phil Archer and Jack Woolley.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2015)

He'll die on his cart and Bartleby will bring him home to Grange Farm


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> He'll die on his cart and Bartleby will bring him home to Grange Farm



Something like that , or a conflagration in the cider shed ....!  (bound to be on Xmas Day too)


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> What do you all reckon on Joe Grundy departing this life over Christmas ? - seems to be a build up towards it ....


it's certainly one of the stories they're building towards.  Ian & Adam looks like boiling over earlier than that.  But there's still Ruth's leaving David, Helen killing Rob (or vv), all Lizzie's clothes falling off, and Roy and Kirsty's first kiss to come as well


----------



## wiskey (Dec 14, 2015)

belboid said:


> Roy and Kirsty's first kiss to come as well



not just me who thought that then


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 14, 2015)

why doesn't Rob want Helen to talk to his mum? he was trying to usher her out very quickly. is there something she knows she might give away?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2015)

Does Rob know about Helen's anorexia? cos he was needling her about eating too much at the wedding which is pretty low (no lower than his other antics though).


----------



## Mogden (Dec 20, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Does Rob know about Helen's anorexia? cos he was needling her about eating too much at the wedding which is pretty low (no lower than his other antics though).


I wasn't a listener during her Henry pregnancy but I got the impression she had eating problems then and I'm assuming Rob the Knob is stirring up old wounds.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2015)

Listening to the omnibus this morning I discovered that Rob had told Ian about Adam's so-called fling(s). What a cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 20, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Listening to the omnibus this morning I discovered that Rob had told Ian about Adam's so-called fling(s). What a cunt.


Indeed, a wanker of the highest order, still completely in character.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Does Rob know about Helen's anorexia? cos he was needling her about eating too much at the wedding which is pretty low (no lower than his other antics though).


i noticed that too. whether or not he's doing it on purpose i can see it being yet another part of this horrible storyline...


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2015)

where does dr lock know him from do we think?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2015)

Who's Dr Lock? (I didn't get to listen to all of the omnibus)


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2015)

richard lock the doctor moving into wherever it is the grundies got kicked out of. iirc there was some love triangle thing with usha and shula? they had a "where do i know you from?" type exchange and rob was sounding extra shifty...


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 20, 2015)

All going too nicely for the Grundies - expect a radio "disaster"


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2015)

There's just too much potential for disaster this Xmas.
It's not Eastenders for crying out loud!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 20, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> richard lock the doctor moving into wherever it is the grundies got kicked out of. iirc there was some love triangle thing with usha and shula? they had a "where do i know you from?" type exchange and rob was sounding extra shifty...


I think I remember that Rob went to Dr Lock for his paternity test.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I think I remember that Rob went to Dr Lock for his paternity test.



Oh HO!


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2015)

((((Linda)))


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I think I remember that Rob went to Dr Lock for his paternity test.


Yeah it was... So I guess if he did fix it Dr Lock will either be in on it or have been duped


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 20, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Does Rob know about Helen's anorexia? cos he was needling her about eating too much at the wedding which is pretty low (no lower than his other antics though).



Even if he is unaware, it's just another way to control innit. It's that whole thing of nothing the victim does is ever quite right.  I don't listen but from what I read it seems they are doing the coercive control aspect of it brilliantly.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 21, 2015)

Is he dead yet?  

Actually, I have to admit to listening to the odd programme but not as regularly as I used to, so that's ok


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2015)

I feel no empathy with Rob at all, and don't understand the motives for what he's doing. Is he just inherently evil and gets pleasure from destroying people? 

Why tell Ian that Adam was, supposedly, bring unfaithful? After doing so, he delightedly got ready and went to the wedding party, having previously said he wanted nothing to do with it. That suggests a deep hatred of Ian and Adam. 

Also, why he is making out that Helen is getting everything wrong and forgetting things? Does he hate her, too? I thought that he genuinely loved her, but was stifling her by doing so, and by being controlling and wanting to keep her to himself. This has changed now, and he seems to be deliberately destroying her self esteem and feeing of self worth.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't forget Adam and Rob had a right falling out over a cricket match (Adam in the wrong IMO)

Why he is so horrible to Helen is a mystery to me. A misogynist I guess.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

Remember Jess telling Helen 'You don't know what he's like'?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 21, 2015)

Time bomb ticking away with Adam and his new husband Ian  ......

Could be a good one.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Don't forget Adam and Rob had a right falling out over a cricket match (Adam in the wrong IMO)



Why did Rob delete the photo from Helen's phone then eh? eh? Answer me that then.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Why did Rob delete the photo from Helen's phone then eh? eh? Answer me that then.


Video, iirc.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes of course video to miraculously detect the snick in the background.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Remember Jess telling Helen 'You don't know what he's like'?


Yeah, so he made her life miserable as well, but I still don't understand what the writers are doing with him. 

I don't know what he is trying to do/be. He seems to be consistently nasty and bad tempered, and I understand the motives there. Like when he beat up that hunt sab and then lied and got that other woman to lie, too. I understood why that happened. But I don't understand what he is doing to Helen.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 21, 2015)

He wants to mess up Helen's friendship with Ian as part of his isolation of her.  It's typical abuser shit.  I love you so much I want you all to myself.  He is jealous of her loving family and her friendships and trades on her history of anorexia and lack of confidence.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

susie12 said:


> He wants to mess up Helen's friendship with Ian as part of his isolation of her.  It's typical abuser shit.  I love you so much I want you all to myself.  He is jealous of her loving family and her friendships and trades on her history of anorexia and lack of confidence.


Yes. This business of a cosy Christmas with just the three of them is part of that.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 21, 2015)

It's power and control, he wants power and control over Helen. That's why perpetrators of DV do what they do. They aren't generally very nice people.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ime they're insecure cowards.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> It's power and control, he wants power and control over Helen. That's why perpetrators of DV do what they do. They aren't generally very nice people.


Thankfully, I have never been subjected to such abuse, but I always figured that they did it because they wanted and needed to be loved and felt that the way to get that love was to control their loved ones. So I do understand him wanting Christmas alone with her and Henry, and I understand him making her wear frumpy dresses, and him wanting her at home to look after him when he was working, but I don't understand why he doesn't even let her make decisions about the shop, and why he is making her think she has gone mad and that she keeps forgetting things or misunderstanding things. 

I think he is getting more and more evil as the writers get into their stride. I am wondering whether the writers are finding out more and more about what abusers do, and are beefing it up as they go.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Does Rob know about Helen's anorexia? cos he was needling her about eating too much at the wedding which is pretty low (no lower than his other antics though).



And she's already stopped eating properly.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Even if he is unaware, it's just another way to control innit. It's that whole thing of nothing the victim does is ever quite right.  I don't listen but from what I read it seems they are doing the coercive control aspect of it brilliantly.


Yep.  It's proper horrid, shout at the radio stuff.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 21, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Thankfully, I have never been subjected to such abuse, but I always figured that they did it because they wanted and needed to be loved and felt that the way to get that love was to control their loved ones. So I do understand him wanting Christmas alone with her and Henry, and I understand him making her wear frumpy dresses, and him wanting her at home to look after him when he was working, but I don't understand why he doesn't even let her make decisions about the shop, and why he is making her think she has gone mad and that she keeps forgetting things or misunderstanding things.
> 
> I think he is getting more and more evil as the writers get into their stride. I am wondering whether the writers are finding out more and more about what abusers do, and are beefing it up as they go.



I can see where you're coming from but the research into perpetrators testimonies is that it is about power and control, pure and simple.  It's calculated, conscious and done deliberately.  I expect they'll have been consulting experts from the beginning.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Yep.  It's proper horrid, shout at the radio stuff.



It sounds it.  I hope it encourages more women to come forward and seek support, though.  We certainly see a huge increase in access when DV is talked about on the TV etc so it's great to see it get more exposure.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 21, 2015)

From my own personal experience I think the way that Rob is slowly isolating Helen and controlling her very existence is very well written, a gradual chipping away of friends and support networks until all she has is him to view the world through.


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2015)

Just caught up. Ugh. Seriously creepy. One of rhe most believable storylines in a long time


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> Just caught up. Ugh. Seriously creepy. One of rhe most believable storylines in a long time


And yet in parallel, there is the Ruth in NZ storyline ...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 22, 2015)

trashpony said:


> And yet in parallel, there is the Ruth in NZ storyline ...



...which is one of the most _unbelievable_ storylines in a long time.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2015)

a_chap said:


> ...which is one of the most _unbelievable_ storylines in a long time.


well, since last year


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2015)

belboid said:


> well, since last year


That long?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm still a bit confused at how their farming nouse is so poor after 20 odd years of farming that they've gone from considering a robotic milker, lending feckless brother £££s and blithely handing over the income from Rickyard's to being on the brink of milk-related financial ruin within a few months


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm still a bit confused at how their farming nouse is so poor after 20 odd years of farming that they've gone from considering a robotic milker, lending feckless brother £££s and blithely handing over the income from Rickyard's to being on the brink of milk-related financial ruin within a few months


Yeah but Ruth has an inheritance David has his eye on.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 22, 2015)

what's the betting that _if _she comes back it's a different actor


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2015)

although how anyone can be down £14k a _month_ is pretty staggering ... how much do farmers make anyway??


----------



## gdubz (Dec 22, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> what's the betting that _if _she comes back it's a different actor


Ruth is gone. Roy and Kirsty to hook up. Titchener to BURN IN HELL but they'll string us out. Can't they just go back to it being about nothing?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2015)

We need a couple more falling off the roof.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 22, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Ruth is gone. Roy and Kirsty to hook up. Titchener to BURN IN HELL but they'll string us out. Can't they just go back to it being about nothing?




In the 1950's - I am told - it was all about whether Dan Archer was having 2 boiled eggs (vice one) for his breakfast


----------



## gdubz (Dec 22, 2015)

two sheds said:


> We need a couple more falling off the roof.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggghhh


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 22, 2015)

New Zealand did for Sid Perks, maybe it'll be the end of Ruth too?


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> New Zealand did for Sid Perks, maybe it'll be the end of Ruth too?


 I'm surprised we haven't been treated to any Skype sessions.
Btw, does Aunt Laura have any rellies left out there? (Does anyone even remember Aunt Laura?)


----------



## wiskey (Dec 23, 2015)

So does 24 hours playing happy families drive Rob to murder?


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 23, 2015)

wiskey said:


> So does 24 hours playing happy families drive Rob to murder?


 Heh. I'd pay t see Pat kicking herself.

Well, maybe not, on second thoughts.


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2015)

It's a Christmas miracle!

aka, desperate storytelling


----------



## a_chap (Dec 24, 2015)

Scruff? Really??? 

-sobs-


----------



## Shirl (Dec 24, 2015)

Scruff's back.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2015)

isn't he a bit smelly after causing nasty diseases?


----------



## Mogden (Dec 25, 2015)

Given the poor mutt's nervous state where are we supposed to believe he's been?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 25, 2015)

So - what happened ?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 26, 2015)

tripe


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2015)

wiskey said:


> although how anyone can be down £14k a _month_ is pretty staggering ... how much do farmers make anyway??


That's turnover, not profit. But still seems a large turnover per month. Large turnover leading to small percentage profits might be why the business is on a knife edge. If the running costs swamp the returns, you're in trouble. 

Here's average household incomes for farmers in England (it gives household income rather than individual income, and breaks down the number of adults in the households in a later table).  It should be noted that this is principal farmer households (that is farm owners or tenant farmers), not farm workers (though some members - grown up children for example - of the household may be in that category).

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...householdincome201314-statsnotice-20aug15.pdf


----------



## a_chap (Dec 26, 2015)

Liked, but you are quoting facts from the real world.

And The Archers, well....


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2015)

Glad to hear that Pat still follows the new closely, spotting Robs behaviour the day the coercive control law comes into force.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 29, 2015)

belboid said:


> Glad to hear that Pat still follows the new closely, spotting Robs behaviour the day the coercive control law comes into force.


Did you hear it being featured on PM as an example?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 29, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Did you hear it being featured on PM as an example?



I did, thought it was interesting. 

Also didn't realise it's the 65th anniversary this week


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Did you hear it being featured on PM as an example?


Aah, I hadn't heard that, a good choice.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 29, 2015)

So Rob's managed alienated Ian from Helen and now Kirstie's in the cross-hairs judging from tonight's comments. 

He won't stop until he's managed to turn all of Helen's friends _and family_ from her.

Edit: er... *like* this if you hate what's Rob's doing. Bastard.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 29, 2015)

Either poor Helen is going to be _too exhausted_ to take up the pampering day with Kirsty so Rob will cancel it for her (with interesting reactions from Pat and Kirsty?) - or Helen will actually go and have a heart to heart with Kirsty. But my money's on the former, probably after Ian has given her an unvarnished account of why he hasn't returned her messages.

Good package on PM. It's on Listen again at 48 minutes in. 29/12/2015, PM - BBC Radio 4


----------



## Shirl (Jan 1, 2016)

Well good for Ruth. For the first time in years, I rather liked her tonight


----------



## A380 (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought for the 65th anniversary they would burn Rob in a large wicker man.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Well good for Ruth. For the first time in years, I rather liked her tonight


Agreed, I very much prefer positive Ruth than dreary Ruth.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm still reeling from the shock of hearing Justin Elliott saying 'The goose was to die for.' How old is he, 20?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Well good for Ruth. For the first time in years, I rather liked her tonight



Ooooooooooooooooooooh Noooooooooooooooooo  

I think she was told if New Zealand didn't cheer her up she was being written out.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I'm still reeling from the shock of hearing Justin Elliott saying 'The goose was to die for.' How old is he, 20?


I listened to that today in the car. I swore at the radio


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2016)

I have missed a bit, so Ruth is back and happy, there is a breakup that didn't happen, but what are they doing to the farm? and what about the Grundies?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2016)

i haven't listened to it in weeks. if the traffic's bad i'll catch tonight's episode on the way home. i see from this thread though that the Helen/Rob story-line hasn't progressed AT ALL


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I have missed a bit, so Ruth is back and happy, there is a breakup that didn't happen, but what are they doing to the farm? and what about the Grundies?


Ruth is back and happy because she has a plan for the farm. David obviously doesn't like the plan so she could still dump him and leave.
Grundy's are happy at Grange Farm but they will probably cock up their short stay by filling the place with livestock. Or something...
I'm guessing


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2016)

has joe croaked it yet?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> has joe croaked it yet?


Not unless he has and nobody has noticed yet.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Not unless he has and nobody has noticed yet.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 4, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> i haven't listened to it in weeks. if the traffic's bad i'll catch tonight's episode on the way home. i see from this thread though that the Helen/Rob story-line hasn't progressed AT ALL


He's drawing the knot ever tighter, job-sharing now. Helen allegedly mis-ordered the fruit for the shop (but of course she didn't) so it was twice what was needed but R is not making TOO much fuss, just marking it down in that noble long-suffering way he has. 

Am waiting impatiently for the scene where Ian, who's been pointedly ignoring her calls, gives her a piece of his mind.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> .. Am waiting impatiently for the scene where Ian, who's been pointedly ignoring her calls, gives her a piece of his mind.


That already happened, she drove past him stopped and tried to speak to him but he was having nothing and .. anyhow it happened a few days ago.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 4, 2016)

weltweit said:


> That already happened, she drove past him stopped and tried to speak to him but he was having nothing and .. anyhow it happened a few days ago.


Sorry I missed that. How does she explain that to herself, I wonder.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Sorry I missed that. How does she explain that to herself, I wonder.


Ian didn't say that it was Rob who told him about his partner and Charlie, but he blanked Helen who was shocked, nothing more was said by her about it in that episode iirc.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't understand why Helen has contacted Adam to "pass the message onto Ian". Adam and Ian talk. Adam figures Rob told Ian. Adam murders Rob. Simple.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 5, 2016)

He spent £2k in a month ...she needs to sort out her finances or he'll have blown the lot.


----------



## hendo (Jan 5, 2016)

Tonight ended up arguing with Ms T about Rob's motives for all this bollocks. He is wickedness incarnate.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2016)

hendo said:


> Tonight ended up arguing with Ms T about Rob's motives for all this bollocks. He is wickedness incarnate.


And what were your respective positions?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 6, 2016)

I think Rob has changed Ian's number in Helen's phone to perhaps a secret one of his which is always switched off so as to make it look like Ian is ignoring her.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2016)

weltweit said:


> That already happened, she drove past him stopped and tried to speak to him but he was having nothing and .. anyhow it happened a few days ago.





bluescreen said:


> Sorry I missed that. How does she explain that to herself, I wonder.


Yes it did happen and he did give her a telling off for letting him down but she's still trying to contact him again by phone with no success so far.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 6, 2016)

OK so last night's episode was a bit more like it!


----------



## hendo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok, so Ms T and myself were discussing Rob's possible motivations. Ms t says 'power' and it's certainly true that over the months Rob has been weakening those around him and gradually gathering the strings and wherewithal to isolate the hapless Helen. But I wonder at the logic, since he'll destroy what he loves by this course of action. 
Then I shrug and enjoy Rob for what he is; a dramatic character with motivations granted to him by dramatists


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, Hendo, you are just another victim of the charming manipulator. (Which is what I think you said.)


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2016)

hendo said:


> Ok, so Ms T and myself were discussing Rob's possible motivations. Ms t says 'power' and it's certainly true that over the months Rob has been weakening those around him and gradually gathering the strings and wherewithal to isolate the hapless Helen. But I wonder at the logic, since he'll destroy what he loves by this course of action.
> Then I shrug and enjoy Rob for what he is; a dramatic character with motivations granted to him by dramatists


I'm with Ms T. Obviously


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2016)

So, I found out what Phoebe's letter from Oxford says.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> So, I found out what Phoebe's letter from Oxford says.


It says "on the 20th September a vehicle registered to you drove at 38mph in a 30mph zone in Oxford, you have 20 days to confirm the identity of the driver. Failure to identify the driver in 20 days will result in a fine or a court summons.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2016)

weltweit said:


> It says "on the 20th September a vehicle registered to you drove at 38mph in a 30mph zone in Oxford, you have 20 days to confirm the identity of the driver. Failure to identify the driver in 20 days will result in a fine or a court summons.


Bit far fetched. I drove in Oxford once, and seldom got above 5mph. In fact 5mph would have been cause for celebration.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Bit far fetched. I drove in Oxford once, and seldom got above 5mph. In fact 5mph would have been cause for celebration.


I used to have a car like that!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 7, 2016)

okay so I'm lost. why does Ian hate Helen so much? What's Rob done to engineer that?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> okay so I'm lost. why does Ian hate Helen so much? What's Rob done to engineer that?


Rob told Ian about Ian's boyfriend and Charlie snogging.
Ian believes Helen told Rob when she should actually have told him.
He believes she was gossiping behind his back.


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Rob told Ian about Ian's boyfriend and Charlie snogging.
> Ian believes Helen told Rob when she should actually have told him.
> He believes she was gossiping behind his back.


Except he went much further than that - he told Ian that Adam and Charlie had been having an affair for months, and that Helen and everyone in the village knew, and that Helen had told him that (ie implicating that she'd spread all the rumours, even the ones that we know aren't true).  Not just one drunken new years snog, but a whole years worth of affair.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> Except he went much further than that - he told Ian that Adam and Charlie had been having an affair for months, and that Helen and everyone in the village knew, and that Helen had told him that (ie implicating that she'd spread all the rumours, even the ones that we know aren't true).  Not just one drunken new years snog, but a whole years worth of affair.


Oh ok ... I can't have been concentrating.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> Except he went much further than that - he told Ian that Adam and Charlie had been having an affair for months, and that Helen and everyone in the village knew, and that Helen had told him that (ie implicating that she'd spread all the rumours, even the ones that we know aren't true).  Not just one drunken new years snog, but a whole years worth of affair.



ahhhh thank you! it makes sense now (as much as it ever does at least!)


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, and she doesn't really realise that Ian thinks there was a big affair, because she knows there wasn't.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2016)

Can someone explain to me why David's so upset about the cows going under Ruth's proposals when he was going to get rid of them altogether when she was in NZ?


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Can someone explain to me why David's so upset about the cows going under Ruth's proposals when he was going to get rid of them altogether when she was in NZ?



Because he's a spoilt selfish narcissistic wanker. The only reason he was proposing the drastic step of getting rid of the cows was to shock Ruth back to Brookfield. Now that she's stepped in and stepped up, his true feak weebleness is coming to the fore.

(I've not listened to the episode, but I suspected the getting-rid-of-the-herd thing was just a bit of a tantrum all along)


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2016)

Everything about David is stupid. 

I missed what phoebe's letter said...Did she get in?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2016)

It's like a bloody misery see-saw in that family. Can they all not be happy at once or something!


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 8, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Everything about David is stupid.
> 
> I missed what phoebe's letter said...Did she get in?


She did.  And there was a rather poignant bit where Peggy was telling Christine how she wasn't allowed to go to the grammar school, even though she'd got in, because her dad didn't approve of girls getting educated.  I generally can't stand Peggy but I felt a bit sorry for her there.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> She did.  And there was a rather poignant bit where Peggy was telling Christine how she wasn't allowed to go to the grammar school, even though she'd got in, because her dad didn't approve of girls getting educated.  I generally can't stand Peggy but I felt a bit sorry for her there.



oh yeah I heard that but couldn't deduce what the answer was.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 8, 2016)

wiskey said:


> oh yeah I heard that but couldn't deduce what the answer was.


It was right at the start of the episode - I missed it as well and went back and listened on iplayer.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 8, 2016)

Have to say that Brian was very supportive with Jennifer. Almost made me like him.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 10, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Have to say that Brian was very supportive with Jennifer. Almost made me like him.


I like Brian - I know he's a philandering git but he's funny and has a recognizable voice.


----------



## hendo (Jan 12, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I like Brian - I know he's a philandering git but he's funny and has a recognizable voice.


I love Brian. He's your wicked uncle.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 15, 2016)

a_chap said:


> So Rob's managed alienated Ian from Helen and now Kirstie's in the cross-hairs judging from tonight's comments.
> 
> He won't stop until he's managed to turn all of Helen's friends _and family_ from her.
> 
> Edit: er... *like* this if you hate what's Rob's doing. Bastard.



And now the gloves are off. What did Rob call Kirstie? A "bitch"?


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh, Adam. You idiot.


----------



## hendo (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm a COWARD! Brilliant.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2016)

With the Snell dog no longer responsible for the feed poisoning by the way, what are the odds it was Rob what dun it?


----------



## hendo (Jan 19, 2016)

There can be no moment of truth for Ambridge as far as Rob/Hitler is concerned. Too many of the crypto fascists have bought in; even if they're rid of him in a Bull/Bunker Gotterdammerung  with the community centre a smoking ruin, it'll be like Austria, Shula et al claiming she knew nothing about the concentration camp in Felpersham.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2016)

can i just say, i'm quite liking David at the moment


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 20, 2016)

.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Is Rob actually _poisoning_ Helen?  Always cooking her meals, making cocoa...
It would be a crazy plot device, and anyway he wouldn't do anything to harm his precious baby, but H is clearly looking off-form. She has a history of anorexia; perhaps this latest is simply a reaction to the idea of stress he's inculcating


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2016)

No she's back to an eating disorder. There doesn't seem to be implied malice on his part, well not doctoring food anyway. Just IMHO.

I think she may get so ill she miscarries and bunks off whereupon Rob claims Henry as she's "unwell".


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 20, 2016)

He's definitely going to battle over Henry, claiming she's mentally unfit....


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 20, 2016)

I fear you both might be right.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Someone said earlier about how despite themselves they are starting to like Brian. There was an Archers documentary many moons ago where one of the scriptwriters spoke of inexorable amelioration. However much they tried, they couldn't stop the villains becoming nicer.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2016)

I like Kirsty. You know where you are with Kirsty


----------



## weltweit (Jan 21, 2016)

Is anyone else put off listening to the Archers by the Rob general behaviour?
I don't find it pleasant listening, perhaps it isn't supposed to be.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 21, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Is anyone else put off listening to the Archers by the Rob general behaviour?
> I don't find it pleasant listening, perhaps it isn't supposed to be.



No, I'm put off by dopey smugness and Pat character transplant


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2016)

pennimania said:


> No, I'm put off by dopey smugness and Pat character transplant



It feels like *everbody* has had a character transplant


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2016)

I am hating this Justin/ Lilian shite - in real life a guy like him would never be interested in a woman of her age ( never mind the divorce financial implications) but that's not what annoys me. It's her desperate, have to be with a man at any price - why, with her income and history can she not be content to paddle her own canoe? I speak as someone who is really quite similar in position.

And I am not that useless.

And the horse sound effects were just wrong. 

And birch trees are never that huge


----------



## Mogden (Jan 23, 2016)

Having just caught up I was coming over to say how long will it be before Fallon is being asked to cater the Justin and Lillian wedding. Yes she could do with being single for a good while.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 24, 2016)

Who is Barry


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 24, 2016)

pennimania said:


> I am hating this Justin/ Lilian shite - in real life a guy like him would never be interested in a woman of her age ( never mind the divorce financial implications)


Aren't they around the same age? (I'm not so much listening as catching the odd episode so I may be wrong - I didn't even know they were stepping out.)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2016)

"Stepping out"


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2016)

pennimania said:


> I am hating this Justin/ Lilian shite - in real life a guy like him would never be interested in a woman of her age ( never mind the divorce financial implications) but that's not what annoys me. It's her desperate, have to be with a man at any price - why, with her income and history can she not be content to paddle her own canoe? I speak as someone who is really quite similar in position.
> 
> And I am not that useless.
> 
> ...


Urgh - that bit where Rob 'manfully' grabbed Shula's horse really pissed me off. She runs a livery stable and she can't handle a lively young horse? Bollocks. And she called it a harness, not a bridle!! Stupid


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 1, 2016)

Basically I occasionally listen to The Archers just for the irritant factor. So I can shout at the radio, but that total arsehole Rob Titchener is more than I can stand.The bastard should be parachuted into Raqqa wearing Christian garb.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 1, 2016)

Always admired the harmony across the social classes in Ambridge.The landed gentry getting along famously with the peasants.An accurate portrayal of country life & a shining example to us all.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2016)

I missed tonight's episode. Has Titchener done someting bad?


----------



## belboid (Feb 1, 2016)

When hasn't he?

(I haven't heard tonight's either)


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I missed tonight's episode. Has Titchener done someting bad?





Spoiler



The Latest News from Ambridge


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't quite catch what Lillian was saying about Kate - does she _know _that Kate is in financial trouble or is she just speculating?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I didn't quite catch what Lillian was saying about Kate - does she _know _that Kate is in financial trouble or is she just speculating?


The Latest News from Ambridge


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> The Latest News from Ambridge


yeah I read that the first time you posted it. 

It doesn't actually answer my question.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2016)

wiskey said:


> yeah I read that the first time you posted it.
> 
> It doesn't actually answer my question.


It's all I know. I haven't heard the actual broadcast.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 2, 2016)

who on god's earth is Lillian and what in god's name is her story?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> who on god's earth is Lillian and what in god's name is her story?


Lillian is Jennifer's sister. Her story is very very long  someone with more time on their hands than me may tell it


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> who on god's earth is Lillian and what in god's name is her story?


Lilian Bellamy, née Archer (born 8 July 1947) is the twice-widowed, gin-soaked, chain-smoking second daughter of Peggy Archer (and step-daughter of Jack Woolley). After acquiring her second husband Ralph Bellamy in 1971, she left Ambridge to live with him in tax exile in the Channel Islands; she has by him a grown-up son James (rarely encountered except when he needs money). Bellamy senior died in 1980, but Lilian unaccountably returned to Ambridge in 2003 and took up with Matt Crawford (then a married man); her exploits cause much gnashing of teeth from her respectable sister Jennifer Aldridge. Lilian was elected to the parish council in January 2006. Lilian took dancing lessons from Mike Tucker after she discovered that Crawford's ex-wife was a much better dancer than she. In 2008 she and Crawford were briefly separated, and Lilian was an unwelcome guest at The Bull, but with the connivance of Sid and Jolene they were reunited. Crawford has since served a prison term for fraud. Their relationship was further tested when his long-lost brother Paul Morgan sought out, befriended, and ultimately fell in love with Lilian. After Matt's release the couple grew closer and ran property investment start-up Amside Holdings together – until Matt deserted her to live with another woman in Costa Rica.

06/06/2013, The Archers - Sunny Ormonde (aka Lilian) Live Q&A - BBC Radio 4


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Lillian is Jennifer's sister. Her story is very very long  someone with more time on their hands than me may tell it


Just did.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 2, 2016)

many thanks! this has been most enlightening!


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 2, 2016)

That's It! Just caught the evening session of "The Arsers".Rob the manipulative,greasy,unhinged,controlling,dirtbag Titchener, aka " Small Penis" is definitely going to get his. There's just to much bad karma stacked against him.No doubt about it,he'll go straight to hell. Maybe his Nutjob of an ex wife will show up with a Samurai Sword & serve him up. Let me know when he' s gone....then i' ll resume listening.Nite,Nite campers.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 2, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I missed tonight's episode. Has Titchener done someting bad?


He's bad to the bone. Unredeemable in fact.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 2, 2016)

really? it's not new to have horrible characters in the Archers, or cringe-worthy story-lines (Kathy getting raped etc) ...

.. anyway he just 'happened' to be passing the school ...


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2016)

wiskey said:


> really? it's not new to have horrible characters in the Archers, or cringe-worthy story-lines (Kathy getting raped etc) ...
> 
> .. anyway he justb 'happened' to be passing the school ...


Yes, that is a bit odd, makes it sound like he was already following them.  We must be building towards a head by now. It's too late for an abortion by now, I take it.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 2, 2016)

Just happened to be passing the school? No no,he'd already read her texts on the phone and so planned it.Planned it to catch her red handed which then allowed him to show her up and unhinge the woman a little bit more. A complete SOB is Rob The Knob. Kirsty has rumbled Rob's routine though.Just a matter of time really.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 2, 2016)

Derv and I were discussing this - what's Rob's motivations? It's not just to control Helen, it's mroe than that. 

Option A - The Prodigal Son is damaged by Helen not eating, this brings shame on Rob = bad stuff happens

B - Prodigal Son is born perfect, Henry is locked in a coal shed, Helen is playing second fiddle to the baby = bad stuff happens. 

C - Rob goes mental and either kills Helen or drives her to kill him

D - Kirsty puts her pants on over her trousers and comes to the rescue.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 2, 2016)

His Explosive temper is about to be unleashed.Hope he gets banged up.....in Broadmoor.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 2, 2016)

I' m thinking she' ll lose the baby due to his violent Nutjob temper.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2016)

Last night I watched one of the most unremittingly depressing films I've ever seen.

Sadly The Archers is aproaching that level of misery


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Let me know when he' s gone....then i' ll resume listening.Nite,Nite campers.





Bert Flange said:


> His Explosive temper is about to be unleashed.Hope he gets banged up.....in Broadmoor.



HA!! HOOKED


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Derv and I were discussing this - what's Rob's motivations? It's not just to control Helen, it's mroe than that.
> 
> Option A - The Prodigal Son is damaged by Helen not eating, this brings shame on Rob = bad stuff happens
> 
> ...


I'm going with D


----------



## wiskey (Feb 2, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Last night I watched one of the most unremittingly depressing films I've ever seen.
> 
> Sadly The Archers is aproaching that level of misery



What was it? I read a synopsis for The Room the other day ... OMG apart from being an emotional rollercoaster I couldn't see any redeeming features.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2016)

Good piece in the New Statesman about Helen & He Must Must Be Destroyed - Helen’s story of abuse in The Archers reminds me of my own – so I’m willing her to leave


----------



## wiskey (Feb 2, 2016)

belboid said:


> Good piece in the New Statesman about Helen & He Must Must Be Destroyed - Helen’s story of abuse in The Archers reminds me of my own – so I’m willing her to leave



yes, that was interesting.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 3, 2016)

I've not any personal experience of domestic abuse but his voice and behaviour makes me twitch, god knows what it is like for women who do have experience.  
I know the Archers have had villains before but the intensity and duration of this plot line is very nearly too much.  I really really hope that the scriptwriters don't spunk it all away, and the end point is suitably cathartic for listeners, otherwise it's all been a bit of a waste of emotion.  TBH I don't have much confidence in them at the moment.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> What was it? I read a synopsis for The Room the other day ... OMG apart from being an emotional rollercoaster I couldn't see any redeeming features.



Lilya 4-Ever

Warning - contains spoilers Lilya 4-ever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Lilya 4-Ever
> 
> Warning - contains spoliers Lilya 4-ever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh god, yes, that is astoundingly depressing.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 3, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Lilya 4-Ever
> 
> Warning - contains spoilers Lilya 4-ever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



blimey


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 3, 2016)

Bah,they're knocking the arse out of this Rob The Knob/Helen thing.....drags on and on,then one loses interest like Homeland on the telly.With any luck Kirsty will pick up an RPG down the boot sale and vapourize him.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2016)

Rubbish, the fact that they are dragging it out is one of the best bits about it. Anything else would ring false ad undermine the entire storyline.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

Kill him, _kill him_, *kill him*


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2016)

is that aimed at Rob or Henry?


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

Henry was making some _very _strange noises


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Rob's definitely upping his game


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2016)

This made me laugh, a lot. Viva el bogeyman: you'll miss Rob Titchener when he's gone

Because we need some laughs. It's bleak stuff, this storyline.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2016)

Meanwhile, he's tweeting Rob Titchener (@TitchenerR) on Twitter


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 6, 2016)

It's the weekend which means home and no "Arsers" on' t radio. I only tune in when truck driving & fancy a good shoutfest.Hopefully Rob small Penis will have been bludgeoned to death by next week.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2016)

Archers fan from Devon 'accidentally' raises £22k for Refuge - BBC News

(altho it would probably have been more appropriate to raise funds for a DV service apart from refuge's, as Helen undoubtedly wouldn't go into a refuge, and there are many other services she could make use of that are also massively underfunded)


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> Archers fan from Devon 'accidentally' raises £22k for Refuge - BBC News
> 
> (altho it would probably have been more appropriate to raise funds for a DV service apart from refuge's, as Helen undoubtedly wouldn't go into a refuge, and there are many other services she could make use of that are also massively underfunded)


blimey £32.6k


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd like to donate something towards Rob's impending stay in Rampton.


bluescreen said:


> Is Rob actually _poisoning_ Helen?  Always cooking her meals, making cocoa...
> It would be a crazy plot device, and anyway he wouldn't do anything to harm his precious baby, but H is clearly looking off-form. She has a history of anorexia; perhaps this latest is simply a reaction to the idea of stress he's inculcating


It's the bdsm & rope bondage that Rob subjects Helen to.The brutality and immoral shenanigans is driving her around the bend.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 7, 2016)

personally, given a choice between evil-rob and patently-_much_-eaviler-henry i'd be torn...


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> Archers fan from Devon 'accidentally' raises £22k for Refuge - BBC News
> 
> (altho it would probably have been more appropriate to raise funds for a DV service apart from refuge's, as Helen undoubtedly wouldn't go into a refuge, and there are many other services she could make use of that are also massively underfunded)



Lots of refuges have closed due to cuts and two women a week are still being murdered by their current or former partner so whilst as someone based in the community as opposed to in refuge and facing my job going or a huge pay cut if I am lucky enough to stay I see where you are coming from, I'm really pleased refuge will get so much. Bear in mind too that a lot of smaller women's aids will run community outreach services from refuges and 155 women and 105 children are turned away from refuge every day due to there being a lack of space.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 7, 2016)

Evil, evil bastard. That's one big move closer to Henry going.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 7, 2016)

wiskey said:


> blimey £32.6k


£39,035.58!

In fact he's doing a lot better than Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 8, 2016)

I just listened to last night's episode and I feel really upset and disturbed now which is very unusual for me. I normally just get mad. 
I'm thinking this storyline is too well written


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 8, 2016)

As soon as there's a whiff of a psychiatric worker wanting to see her on her own, he'll whip her out of hospital for her own good. I'm thinking this could get a whole lot worse before the denouement. There are so many shoes to drop - the Hungarian worker who saw him blocking the culvert, the Berrow farm figures, the depletion of the bank account, the antagonism with Tom, the chance that Kirstie will find herself blocked when she tries to ring, the chance that Kirstie and Ian will talk, the chance Henry will talk, what Dr Locke knows, to say nothing of all the minor and not so minor sabotages he's created along the way. They won't all drop of course, the drama is in trying to work out which it will be. It could be something completely different, but boy aren't we all waiting for his lies to unravel. I never thought they'd be able to portray Helen as a sympathetic character. But then, I never thought Pat would have a personality transplant, so what do I know. This all makes Nigel's improbably long scream seem downright merciful.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> As soon as there's a whiff of a psychiatric worker wanting to see her on her own, he'll whip her out of hospital for her own good.


must admit, we thought it was a bit odd that Rob was proudly telling Helen about all the treatment she was going to get. Surely even he would know that a psychologist would insist on talking to her alone, and what that could lead to.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> must admit, we thought it was a bit odd that Rob was proudly telling Helen about all the treatment she was going to get. Surely even he would know that a psychologist would insist on talking to her alone, and what that could lead to.


I think he thinks he's clever enough to outwit any meddling mental health practitioners - they're useful for him to threaten her with, but he probably just thinks of them as quacks.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 8, 2016)

Then again Rob could get re-hired at BL; Justin seems very keen on him. Then he (Rob) would be in charge of Adam's new contract.

There lies more plot line misery, so don't put any money on it not happening


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> Kill him, _kill him_, *kill him*


You've changed your tune.So much for wanting to drag it out...now it's instant gratification. I' m all for culling Rob.He's vermin.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 8, 2016)

Poor ol Helen has turned into a totally confused nutjob.I wonder if she's eligible for a stout Diazepam script.Oh and Largactil for Rob The Knob.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 8, 2016)

Pat's final words from tonight's episode "Rob's absolutely right" - oh no


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> You've changed your tune.So much for wanting to drag it out...now it's instant gratification. I' m all for culling Rob.He's vermin.


I want it to be realistic, not dragged out. Rob being murdered would be more realistic than Helen quickly coming to her senses/Kirsty riding in and saving the day.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> I want it to be realistic, not dragged out.



took me 3 years to realise I'd fallen into a black hole with my ex.

and another 3 to get out.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> I want it to be realistic, not dragged out. Rob being murdered would be more realistic than Helen quickly coming to her senses/Kirsty riding in and saving the day.



Abusive relationships can happen for decades. What is a 'realistic' time frame for an abusive relationship?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2016)

It does feel like it's accelerating, though. Feels like he'll be caught out in something soon.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 9, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> Abusive relationships can happen for decades. What is a 'realistic' time frame for an abusive relationship?


It's not the real world though.Just a 20 minute,fictional shoutfest.Theres no way that an entire village could be populated by so many twazzocks.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 9, 2016)

two sheds said:


> It does feel like it's accelerating, though. Feels like he'll be caught out in something soon.


My feeling is they will drag it out for years!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 9, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> It's not the real world though.Just a 20 minute,fictional shoutfest.Theres no way that an entire village could be populated by so many twazzocks.



I'm guessing you've not visited here then


----------



## two sheds (Feb 9, 2016)

weltweit said:


> My feeling is they will drag it out for years!



Ooooooooooooooooooooh nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 9, 2016)

Just think, even if Rob the Nob gets rumbled soon and Helen recovers her wits, there are going to be endless battles over the shop partnership, divorce, custody, maintenance...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2016)

yup, once you are entangled it's very hard to get out again.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 9, 2016)

The thing that is uppermost in my mind in the whole Rob/Helen situation is Henry, Rob now has parental rights over him, that'll be where the story goes I reckon, he'll get her locked up and have the kids.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 9, 2016)

Exactly. He was v keen to adopt asap.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 9, 2016)

He wants mini-mes.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 9, 2016)

He'll also have her whole family on side, that's becoming clear already, she'll get really isolated.


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> Abusive relationships can happen for decades. What is a 'realistic' time frame for an abusive relationship?


More than a few months, and without a quick, easy resolution. That's the main thing.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 9, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Exactly. He was v keen to adopt asap.


He didn't adopt though, did he?  He's got parental responsibility which I gather is quicker to get, but just as sticky from Helen's point of view.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2016)

yes he couldn't wait to adopt, so he went the step parent route.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 9, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Just think, even if Rob the Nob gets rumbled soon and Helen recovers her wits, there are going to be endless battles over the shop partnership, divorce, custody, maintenance...


Are small children allowed to visit at Rampton(accompanied by a responsible adult obviously)..er that would exclude Helen then...She' ll probably have hooked up with someone from islamic state by then.Helen Al Ambridgani,in a black hijab....lovely.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 9, 2016)

Hurrah! Wayne's coming back 

But who knows, maybe he'll be voiced by yet another new actor. And therefore be indistinguishable from Tom, the Fairbrothers, Pip, uncle Tom Cobley, etc...


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 9, 2016)

A Rob/Helen free episode.Now Rob the Knob has banned the entire Archers writing team from contacting them while Helen (A) recovers (B) gets crazier (C) dies. Delete as applicable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Hurrah! Wayne's coming back
> 
> But who knows, maybe he'll be voiced by yet another new actor. And therefore be indistinguishable from Tom, the Fairbrothers, Pip, uncle Tom Cobley, etc...


Thank you! I thought it was just me who couldn't tell anyone apart until they mention names or contexts.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 10, 2016)

(racks brains) Who's Wayne? Is he Jolene's dodgy ex who sold weed to the Perks boy, Jamie? If so, that would be good! Which reminds me, we haven't heard from Harrison for a bit, or is he doubling as the vicar and Dr Locke? And where is Amy when you need her? 
You can tell I haven't heard last night's ep.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 10, 2016)

I was wondering why Kate is being talked about but not saying anything. Is she as an actress off doing other things?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Thank you! I thought it was just me who couldn't tell anyone apart until they mention names or contexts.



not enough Jazzer!


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 10, 2016)

I think it's only Jazza I can take( even with the ott Glasgow patois).Face it,the rest of them are utter twats.Wayne is pretty real I guess.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 10, 2016)

I only really like jazzer Ian and brian


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 10, 2016)

and lilian :thumbs :


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2016)

I like Kirsty and Neil, I miss Matt, I don't dislike Phoebe. 

I want to drown Henry, Pip and fairly regularly Susan.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I was wondering why Kate is being talked about but not saying anything. Is she as an actress off doing other things?


She was in it the other day. Winding Brian up, as per.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 10, 2016)

There's no class division in Ambridgski.Like a Russian collective farm.The higher-ups think nothing of stopping in the Range Rover and giving a soaking filthy peasant a lift to their stye. A true social leveller.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> She was in it the other day. Winding Brian up, as per.


Joe Grundy doubles as Kate. Saves money.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> She was in it the other day. Winding Brian up, as per.


So she was.  Brain fart.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> and lilian :thumbs :



I love Lilian although me and Mr loo find it hard not to do her voice whenever she's on


----------



## Mogden (Feb 10, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> I love Lilian although me and Mr loo find it hard not to do her voice whenever she's on


I want to get some air freshner out cos I feel like I can smell her through the radio with that voice.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I want to get some air freshner out cos I feel like I can smell hear through the radio with that voice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I was wondering why Kate is being talked about but not saying anything. Is she as an actress off doing other things?


Because only David and Ruth are on permanent contracts. Everyone else is on zero hours. So if they're not in the script they don't get paid.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 10, 2016)

Pretty grim Helen & Rob storyline tonight. They will spread this out over years, mark my words!


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 10, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I like Kirsty and Neil, I miss Matt, I don't dislike Phoebe.
> 
> I want to drown Henry, Pip and fairly regularly Susan.


Susan? Arghhhhh, reminds me of a nosy cow in our cul de sac( dead end Street) .See what I mean? 98% of Ambridgani are off the gauge irritation-wise.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 10, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Pretty grim Helen & Rob storyline tonight. They will spread this out over years, mark my words!


Weltweit?....Lebensraum mayhaps.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 11, 2016)

Poor Rex.

And evil Rob the Knob again cutting her contacts with the outside world.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 11, 2016)

He'll get his.We all know goodness will prevail.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 11, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I was wondering why Kate is being talked about but not saying anything. Is she as an actress off doing other things?


I wondered that. We heard her slamming the car door the other day, but without a word.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 11, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wondered that. We heard her slamming the car door the other day, but without a word.


Car door slams are gratis.


----------



## Manter (Feb 12, 2016)

Is Rob going to kill Henry?!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 12, 2016)

Manter said:


> Is Rob going to kill Henry?!


Eh, where did you get that from? 
I think he is going to try to make Henry meek and obedient just like he is trying to make Helen ..


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2016)

Manter said:


> Is Rob going to kill Henry?!


I'm going for hurt him but then try to get it blamed on Helen.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 12, 2016)

Rob's mother coming onboard. No good's going to come of any of this. I want a happy ending where Rob gets his comeuppance but irl I don't think that happens all that often


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 12, 2016)

How likely is it that Pat will be OK with Ursula coming to stay for a week when Pat herself hasn't been nigh nor by? We know Pat has had a personalitectomy, but this will test even a robot.

A row's brewing with Tom over the shop ordering: T's just told Trex that the shop will stock their eggs...

Is Rob putting a sedative in Helen's tea?


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 12, 2016)

My wife NEVER listens to The Archers,but after hearing it on the car radio this evening she" made" Rob the Knob in 1 minute flat. A wrong 'un she said.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 13, 2016)

Obedient. *shiver* My presumption is that if he isn't he's going to knock him into shape  This woman isn't Rob's real mum is she? Just an actress for his role.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2016)

Mogden said:


> This woman isn't Rob's real mum is she? Just an actress for his role.



That's an interesting idea ... but that would mean he planted her surprise arrival a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> That's an interesting idea ... but that would mean he planted her surprise arrival a few weeks ago.


Yes about the time he started cutting Helen off from everyone else.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2016)

Ooooh.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 13, 2016)

The escape fund has broken the £50k barrier


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 13, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Obedient. *shiver* My presumption is that if he isn't he's going to knock him into shape


Yup. Henry is going to get smacked. 'Only a little tap, to remind him. Never did me any harm.'


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm glad you all thought it was physical rather than sexual abuse (well, not 'glad' obv) because I wasn't sure when the episode finished.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 13, 2016)

Tom is going to feed Rob to the pigs.


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Yes about the time he started cutting Helen off from everyone else.


He started doing that at least a year ago


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Tom is going to feed Rob to the pigs.View attachment 83403



I **sooo** have to find a way to use this image in a presentation at work!


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 13, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I **sooo** have to find a way to use this image in a presentation at work!


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 13, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> One of my favourites also.


Just an innocent sketch of the wife and I out walking,but enchanting all the same.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 15, 2016)

Manter said:


> Is Rob going to kill Henry?!


Yuss,he's going to bump Henry off then turn him to stone which will then be erected on Blakey-Hill so that Ambridgani can worship the stone idol in Rob's own image.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 15, 2016)

View attachment 83470


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2016)

I wonder if Helen's got a job somewhere else and they're going to write her into another Nigel  .


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 15, 2016)

wtf is going on with rob's mum then?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2016)

maybe she's here to save Hellin?


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 15, 2016)

I think she is going to be Helen's saviour .


----------



## Mogden (Feb 15, 2016)

She could be another sociopath, just making friends to lure her in then she'll turn into a Rob. I hope she stays nice though.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 15, 2016)

yehbut how come evil rob is evil if his mum's an old dear?  bet the brother's under a patio somewhere...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2016)

perhaps rob will join him


----------



## weltweit (Feb 15, 2016)

Rob's mum may be a nutter, Rob is, and what happened to his first wife at their hands exactly?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 15, 2016)

Ursula didn't sound particularly nice that time she came round unannounced.  Also, did we ever find out what happened when Rob's parents failed to turn up for dinner at Pat and Tony's before H&R got married?  Did they blow them out or was Rob lying about that as well?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't think knob ever invited them did he? Possibly because his mum has got his measure and takes the poss out of him. He's not got a sense of humour has he? 

Even the foal thinks he's evil. If Henwee weren't so loathsome, I'd worry about him. 

My theory is that he will steal his spawn from Helen once she's breastfed him. He'll do it by making her choose between Henry's safety and the devil spawn


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 16, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> yehbut how come evil rob is evil if his mum's an old dear?  bet the brother's under a patio somewhere...


Pahaha....the patio...haha eurgh.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I don't think knob ever invited them did he? Possibly because his mum has got his measure and takes the poss out of him. He's not got a sense of humour has he?
> 
> Even the foal thinks he's evil. If Henwee weren't so loathsome, I'd worry about him.
> 
> My theory is that he will steal his spawn from Helen once she's breastfed him. He'll do it by making her choose between Henry's safety and the devil spawn


Yuss,Henwee sounds like a right pansy.Pack him orf to public school with rugby,cold showers and all the other extra curricular activities.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I don't think knob ever invited them did he? Possibly because his mum has got his measure and takes the poss out of him. He's not got a sense of humour has he?
> 
> Even the foal thinks he's evil. If Henwee weren't so loathsome, I'd worry about him.
> 
> My theory is that he will steal his spawn from Helen once she's breastfed him. He'll do it by making her choose between Henry's safety and the devil spawn


Pretty sure he didn't actually invite them. But why not?

Ooh, and just listening now: Ursula prob has Rob's measure.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2016)

Well Ursula is confusing me.  What's with the personality transplant?


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 16, 2016)

Hail Henwee.Imortalised in stone, in Rob's image on Blakey-Hill


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 16, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Well Ursula is confusing me.  What's with the personality transplant?


Strange. She was frosty and possessive last time. But there is the hint that her husband is a bit controlling. 

And is there yet another new Tom? I can't keep track of all these actors.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Strange. She was frosty and possessive last time. But there is the hint that her husband is a bit controlling.
> 
> And is there yet another new Tom? I can't keep track of all these actors.


Ahhh yes maybe like Helen she's distant in the presence of hubby but open when not.

Jonny sounds like someone new talking about new actors. I thought they'd switched him out too.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Yuss,Henwee sounds like a right pansy.Pack him orf to public school with rugby,cold showers and all the other extra curricular activities.


That's what Knob wants 

He just doesn't have the voice of a school-aged child. Still, they've probably recorded him saying 'awight' in 2014 and are paying him 25p per use.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 16, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Strange. She was frosty and possessive last time. But there is the hint that her husband is a bit controlling.


  Yes, it's very confusing.  Probably just another bit of character sacrificed in the altar of Plot Driven Narrative.

Also, I think they've snuck in a new Wayne - he sounds about 20 years younger than the other one.


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2016)

Nancy Banks-Smith on The Archers: old is the new new in Ambridge

Nancy, always spot on.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 17, 2016)

trashpony said:


> That's what Knob wants
> 
> He just doesn't have the voice of a school-aged child. Still, they've probably recorded him saying 'awight' in 2014 and are paying him 25p per use.


Henwee's voice sounds like a adult mimicking a child..Funny how little things just pish one off when listened to constantly. For me it's Geordie Ruth saying Prudhoe...over & over again. It's as if " they" think that we divv'nt kna' how to pronounce Prudhoe on Tyne...pet.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 17, 2016)

Then there's Jennifer & Lillian,bah don't get me started.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 17, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Well Ursula is confusing me.  What's with the personality transplant?


Ursula is Rob The Knobs Achilles - Heel.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 17, 2016)

so hang on, did Rob (sorry The Knob) ask his mum to look after Helen? and has he completely misjudged the situation? i.e. he thought Ursula would help with his web of control when actually she's doing mad stuff like suggesting Kirsty comes over for a catch up?!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> so hang on, did Rob (sorry The Knob) ask his mum to look after Helen? and has he completely misjudged the situation? i.e. he thought Ursula would help with his web of control when actually she's doing mad stuff like suggesting Kirsty comes over for a catch up?!


No, there is something fishier going on because when Kirsty phoned up Ursula knew she was a friend of Helen's. She could only have known that if Rob had fully briefed her! Odd huh ..


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> And is there yet another new Tom? I can't keep track of all these actors.



At the start of last night's episode I literally had no idea who Johnny was talking to. Why on earth do they keep picking actors with such nondescript voices?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 17, 2016)

Henry must be the only vocal child in the world who only speaks when he is spoken to. He is eerily silent most of the time, so that you don't know he is there (funny, that) and then there is a little pause, as they find the right tape to inject the one word whinge that he is scheduled to say. 

It is pitiable.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> then there is a little pause, as they find the right tape to inject the one word whinge that he is scheduled to say.










Awright!


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 17, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Henry must be the only vocal child in the world who only speaks when he is spoken to. He is eerily silent most of the time, so that you don't know he is there (funny, that) and then there is a little pause, as they find the right tape to inject the one word whinge that he is scheduled to say.
> 
> It is pitiable.


But at least his voice is recognisable, unlike many of the other males.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Then there's Jennifer & Lillian,bah don't get me started.View attachment 83554


Why do you listen to the Archers? You don't seem to like any of the characters


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Why do you listen to the Archers? You don't seem to like any of the characters


lmao
Which Archers characters do *any *of us like? The posh ones do tragedy, the yokels do comedy. Occasionally there's some cross-genre stuff like Joe Grundy possibly having to go into a hostel. It is pitiful.

I admit that my favourite characters are some of the least believable: Lilian and whossername who does the pantos. And a soft spot for the Thought-for-the-day Yorkshire vicar with his unbelievable Hindu wife.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 18, 2016)

At last!

Editor Sean O’Connor To Leave The Archers


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> lmao
> Which Archers characters do *any *of us like? The posh ones do tragedy, the yokels do comedy. Occasionally there's some cross-genre stuff like Joe Grundy possibly having to go into a hostel. It is pitiful.
> 
> I admit that my favourite characters are some of the least believable: Lilian and whossername who does the pantos. And a soft spot for the Thought-for-the-day Yorkshire vicar with his unbelievable Hindu wife.


You do like some of the characters though don't you 
I love Lilian best of all. I like Brian although I hated him back in his philandering days. I also like Kirsty, Linda Snell, Robert Snell, Bert Fry, Joe, Eddy, Clarrie, Edward, Fallon, Harrison, Jolene, Kenton, Jazza, Brenda and Roy. I may have missed a few out if they've not been in it for a while


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm totally fascinated by Brian being far more interesting than Charles Collingwood. How can a character be more intelligent than his actor?

Yeh, Shirl you're right. I like most of them. I also like the appalling Jennifer, because she's appalling but very occasionally, not.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I'm totally fascinated by Brian being far more interesting than Charles Collingwood. How can a character be more intelligent than his actor?
> 
> Yeh, Shirl you're right. I like most of them. I also like the appalling Jennifer, because she's appalling but very occasionally, not.



Doh! I missed Jennifer off my list, I like her too. Also, I have to turn off the radio if Charles Collingwood comes on. He's such an arse and there was a time when he was always popping up on weekend morning shows.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting thing, though, isn't it? Probably dead obvious.
Who do we 'hate' and why?
Shula - righteous hypocrite
Ruth - moaning northerner
Susan - social climbing gossiper
Brian - vacuous grinder of the faces of the poor
Toby - vacuous male vacuous male


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't hate any of them at the moment apart from Rob Titchener.

I dislike the two Fairbrothers. I probably only dislike one of them but I still can't remember which one's which 
Also disliked at the moment are Kate, Pat, Tony, Ruth, Susan and Shula and David. Although the scriptwriters could change their personalities overnight 
Christine has always got on my tits.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Heh. Christine, what is she for? She was Ok when she married out of her class to George Barford but she's been coasting on that cred ever since.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Btw, I totally get why fanfic got started but haven't been remotely inspired re the archers.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Although the scriptwriters could change their personalities overnight



This^
What they do _all the time_.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Why do you listen to the Archers? You don't seem to like any of the characters


Correct.They're all a shower of shite.The only reason for listening to The Archers is as a depository for all the angst one may have collected during the day.I' m a bit of a captive audience.Actually I do have a soft spot for a few of the voiceovers.Could be worse I s'ppose...imagine having to watch Eastenders or Holby City.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Correct.They're all a shower of shite.The only reason for listening to The Archers is as a depository for all the angst one may have collected during the day.I' m a bit of a captive audience.Actually I do have a soft spot for a few of the voiceovers.Could be worse I s'ppose...imagine having to watch Eastenders or Holby City.


Well, I agree with all that except I've never seen Eastenders or Holby City. I've read about them and can imagine, though.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 18, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Well, I agree with all that except I've never seen Eastenders or Holby City. I've read about them and can imagine, though.


My wife appears to like soaps though projects an air of indifference. Mayhaps she is? I have to make myself scarce when that stuff is on't telly.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

What you doing on this thread, Bert me ole pal me ole beauty?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Some things are best left in the imagination
The Archers: the faces behind the names


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 18, 2016)

I've no idea what i' m doing on this thread other than killing time.lol s'ppose.En route I listen to Les Archers ,that make me legit.At home I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole. In fact....i wouldn't touch me with a bargepole.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I dislike the two Fairbrothers. I probably only dislike one of them but I still can't remember which one's which



Toby's the arse. Rex is actually quite nice


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 18, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> Toby's the arse. Rex is actually quite nice


What happened to the farm manager? You know...the one that was/is a closet Gay or "a bit light on his loafers".


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 18, 2016)

Potage De Camion time .Bon Nuit.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 18, 2016)

Mogden said:


> At last!
> 
> Editor Sean O’Connor To Leave The Archers


Crack out the Grange Farm.  Deck the village hall with (the still missing) bunting.  Give Praise..

 and Pray that this might signal the end of casting men who all sound the same (and all the other eastendery shit)


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 18, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> Toby's the arse. Rex is actually quite nice


It's funny, I always think 'Rex' is the right sort of name for an arse, while 'Toby' is your stolid decent chap.  Mixing the characters up like this is obviously Sean O'C's idea of playing against type.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 18, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> It's funny, I always think 'Rex' is the right sort of name for an arse, while 'Toby' is your stolid decent chap.  Mixing the characters up like this is obviously Sean O'C's idea of playing against type.


Yes! I always think Rex should be the arsehole too.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> It's funny, I always think 'Rex' is the right sort of name for an arse, while 'Toby' is your stolid decent chap.  Mixing the characters up like this is obviously Sean O'C's idea of playing against type.





Ms T said:


> Yes! I always think Rex should be the arsehole too.



Me too, that's why I always get them confused.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2016)

So, Ursula's true colours coming out already.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 20, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> So, Ursula's true colours coming out already.


What happened? I didn't hear it.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2016)

We can't tell you unless you're in your car


----------



## Mogden (Feb 20, 2016)

Mogden said:


> She could be another sociopath, just making friends to lure her in then she'll turn into a Rob. I hope she stays nice though.


*cough*


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> We can't tell you unless you're in your car


OK, i'm in the car now.Don't expect me to contribute towards the petrol tho'.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2016)

Well. 

It's a good one. 

She's all pally with Helen and whatsername and then, right at the end of the episode, just before duh duh DUH duh duh duh duh  she phones rob and no I can't tell you it would ruin it for you, you'll have to wait til you're home and listen to it on catchup.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Well.
> 
> It's a good one.
> 
> She's all pally with Helen and whatsername and then, right at the end of the episode, just before duh duh DUH duh duh duh duh  she phones rob and no I can't tell you it would ruin it for you, you'll have to wait til you're home and listen to it on catchup.


OK, i'll take a stout dose of diazepam and wait until Monday's episode.Probably won' t sleep all werkend.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 20, 2016)

There was a discussion on R4 yesterday about the Rob plot line.  One was against it because it would be a trigger for women who had been Robbed and the other because it highlighted the process of Robbing and showed that DA was not always about physical violence.  Also said the script editor was leaving to work on Eastenders.  We need to consider a new area - Knobbing, Sobbing and Robbing.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 20, 2016)

The Arsers.An everyday tale of Class integration & inbreeding.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 21, 2016)

I was listening to the omnibus this morning and was pleasantly surprised at how Ursula and Helen and Kirsty were getting along together. I thought it was a return to genuine The Archers.

And then the bombshell.

WT actual Fuck?!?!?


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 21, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I was listening to the omnibus this morning and was pleasantly surprised at how Ursula and Helen and Kirsty were getting along together. I thought it was a return to genuine The Archers.
> 
> And then the bombshell.
> 
> WT actual Fuck?!?!?


The bombshell? Damn blast seize & set fire.Roll on Monday so I can play catch up.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 21, 2016)

View attachment 83734


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 23, 2016)

belboid said:


>


Pahaha.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 24, 2016)

So The Arsers has settled back into an everyday tale of rustic harmony.What's Rob the Knob plotting next?


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 25, 2016)

That brute Rob has got lickle Henwee wetting the bed hasn't he.He'll go straight to hell for his behaviour. (Wob not Henwee).


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 29, 2016)

I really really hate Ursula.


----------



## Bert Flange (Feb 29, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I really really hate Ursula.


Yuss,she's a dodgy ol Bruja for sure.Easy to see where Rob the Knob got his bad blood from.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 29, 2016)

I like the way the script has engineered characters into "It's too dangerous for Helen to have a home birth but if we challenge her she'll just dig her heels in" when Helen doesn't want a home birth at all. Clever stuff, if enfuriating.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 1, 2016)

What are they trying to do? Kill Helen and the unborn by making her go through a risky home birth?

Or do they not believe that there is any need for her to go to hospital, and it is just a control thing?

I loved the way that Ursula talked her into having her there at the birth by telling her that she was the only person who could control Rob's temper!!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 1, 2016)

Hopefully the midwives will be assertive.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 1, 2016)

Presumably if it's only Urgh-sula and Rob the Knob at a home birth they can make up anything like Helen died in childbirth and knock her off or keep her imprisoned or the kid died but they've really snatched him away and then when she goes crazy they'll have Henry too.


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Presumably if it's only Urgh-sula and Rob the Knob at a home birth they can make up anything like Helen died in childbirth and knock her off or keep her imprisoned or the kid died but they've really snatched him away and then when she goes crazy they'll have Henry too.


O'Connor's last, mad, cry for help


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 1, 2016)

belboid said:


> O'Connor's last, mad, cry for help


Got a horrible feeling of foreboding with The Arsers.Mayhaps Rob The Knob's dear old mother is the epicentre of the madness.Rob is just an underling.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 1, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Presumably if it's only Urgh-sula and Rob the Knob at a home birth they can make up anything like Helen died in childbirth and knock her off or keep her imprisoned or the kid died but they've really snatched him away and then when she goes crazy they'll have Henry too.


Isn't it normal to have a midwife present at a home birth?


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 1, 2016)

when is helen due? her pregnancy has driven me insane with boredom, it seems to have been dragging on forever. i cannot stand Ursula, but more than anything this story line has to reach some kind of crescendo soon, surely?!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 1, 2016)

actually, even helen's starting to annoy me now...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Isn't it normal to have a midwife present at a home birth?



You can do it on your own, you are not forced to have the MW. I do know one person who both times rang the MW after giving birth and said she was in labour and then when the MW arrived said 'it all happened so quickly'.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 1, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Isn't it normal to have a midwife present at a home birth?


It is if they're notified but if no one calls them...
Helen is 7 months so we've a bit longer yet.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 1, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> actually, even helen's starting to annoy me now...



I haven't bothered listening for the last few days because I cba with wanting to punch Rob and shake Hellin


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 1, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> actually, even helen's starting to annoy me now...


Helen needs to " man up" pack Arsulla's bags,sling said bags out of the door.While she's at it sling Wob's bags out at the same time. Fcuking woman needs to grow some balls.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 1, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I haven't bothered listening for the last few days because I cba with wanting to punch Rob and shake Hellin


Punch all of them. Punch her parents and brother as well.While she's on a roll go down the shop and headbutt Susan, then go around the pub,see who else needs a slap.Hose Geordie Ruth down with hot,pig shit aswell....Thats me vented!


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 2, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Helen needs to " man up" pack Arsulla's bags,sling said bags out of the door.While she's at it sling Wob's bags out at the same time. Fcuking woman needs to grow some balls.


well, unfortunately the reality of abusive relationships is very much like this fictional one.  He's done such a number on her she doesn't know which way is up.  I know it's only a radio programme and that your online persona is comedy troll but a bit less victim blaming wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 2, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> well, unfortunately the reality of abusive relationships is very much like this fictional one.  He's done such a number on her she doesn't know which way is up.  I know it's only a radio programme and that your online persona is comedy troll but a bit less victim blaming wouldn't go amiss.


Online comedy troll is also a fictional persona..duh.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 2, 2016)

I used to live two doors down from Erin Pizzey's Women's Aid Refuge in Chiswick during the 70's .The mad goings on outside that place of a day & night with drunk,violent men, Police etc gave me a grandstand view of the fear that these women were subjected to. I can differentiate between fact and fiction.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 2, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I haven't bothered listening for the last few days because I cba with wanting to punch Rob and shake Hellin


'Apparently ' you need to be a bit more sympatico towards the victim.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 2, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> 'Apparently ' you need to be a bit more sympatico towards the victim.


Oh fuck off.


----------



## Bert Flange (Mar 3, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Oh fuck off.


Pahaha. Thankyou.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2016)

Bert Flange said:


> Pahaha. Thankyou.


I can't see that you add much tbh. You might be the first person in 14 years here that I put on ignore


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I can't see that you add much tbh. You might be the first person in 14 years here that I put on ignore


ditto.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

So I am confused... Ursula wants Helen to have a home birth but Rob doesn't? 

And are they trying to move Henry out to Pat & Tony's?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

I do think Adele is a good ferret name though


----------



## Mogden (Mar 6, 2016)

I think they're trying to make it look like Helen can't cope with Henry and that she's violent towards him so it's easier to get custody after the birth either of both of them or just the new baby and then leaving a very much misbehaving Henry in her care. I assume both so they leave her devasted. Very odd but unfortunately not unlike real life for some


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't  understand why Pat and Tony thought bringing Henwee round after all the shouting was a good idea.  Surely giving Helen and Henwee some time and space to cuddle and for Helen to talk to H would have been better.  Unless of course P&T really are going to buy into the framing of Helen as having some sort of psychosis.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

They do appear to be buying into it. But then they haven't twigged that she's not talking to Ian. 

If only the Archers had discovered Facebook


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2016)

Did we actually hear any of Helens supposed shouting, or only reported versions? I missed the first few minutes of Wednesday n Thursday's shows, and will listen again, if there's anything to listen to.  

It is bizarre how the pigs have a Facebook account, but no human beings seem to


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2016)

No, the 'shouting' was all reported by Ursula.  The whole episode was fishy - would a 5yr old going from being so upset by his mother shouting to completely silent acquiesence in the time it takes to drive to Bridge Farm?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 6, 2016)

Ursula must be jolly fit to keep a sleeping five year old on her shoulder, given that she's not been in practice. That's about 20kg for a woman who must be in her 60s.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

was he asleep? I thought they just couldn't be bothered to pay him for a line.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 6, 2016)

ISTR she made some reference to carrying him, and that he'd be fine sleeping on her shoulder for a little while longer. Plus what you said.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 6, 2016)

The toenail clippings of the ferrets were a welcome light relief.  A wife who will let you cut your ferrets toenails in the bedroom has a price beyond rubies I imagine.  I get arsey if there are pants on the floor.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> The toenail clippings of the ferrets were a welcome light relief.  A wife who will let you cut your ferrets toenails in the bedroom has a price beyond rubies I imagine.  I get arsey if there are pants on the floor.


I thought that was a lovely scene, especially when she told him off for not thinking he was intelligent enough for college.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 11, 2016)

here we go...


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh god....I am opposed to capital punishment, but...kill him, kill him, KILL HIM!!!!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm confused by him. 

Is he actually upset that Helen hasn't worked out how he wanted (cowed and prim and proper but not mad and incapable)?

And how come his mother didn't interfere when they rowed?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 11, 2016)

They're doing this DV story line really well, all the head-fuck stuff he is doing to Helen is so true to the real world.

It freaked me out a bit today actually 



wiskey said:


> I'm confused by him.
> 
> Is he actually upset that Helen hasn't worked out how he wanted (cowed and prim and proper but not mad and incapable)



He'd be upset by anything she did, there doesn't need to be a reason, he's making it up as he goes along.


wiskey said:


> And how come his mother didn't interfere when they rowed



My MIL blamed me even after she'd seen me with my face smashed up, I'm sure it's pretty common,  the denial


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2016)

((((lizzieloo)))) 

Thank god that they've finally started giving a DV number. Shame it took them a smack round the face to do that - the abuse started a very long time ago


----------



## FiFi (Mar 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> ((((lizzieloo))))
> 
> Thank god that they've finally started giving a DV number. Shame it took them a smack round the face to do that - the abuse started a very long time ago


Sometimes it takes a smack in the face for abused women to seek help. Sometimes it takes even more abuse.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 11, 2016)

It's rare that I listen to the radio, staring it it from a only couple of inches away. Tonight's episode had me doing that.

For all that I hate about the Helen/Rob storyline, it's damn fine radio drama.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2016)

FiFi said:


> Sometimes it takes a smack in the face for abused women to seek help. Sometimes it takes even more abuse.


I know but the BBC isn't abused. So it could have broadcast that number a bit earlier. I think they have a duty to tell women that emotional abuse isn't okay either. If they did, they might stop some victims from experiencing physical abuse


----------



## FiFi (Mar 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I know but the BBC isn't abused. So it could have broadcast that number a bit earlier. I think they have a duty to tell women that emotional abuse isn't okay either. If they did, they might stop some victims from experiencing physical abuse


I do agree with you, the number should be available anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## red & green (Mar 11, 2016)

Time for Helen to speak to Jess....


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 11, 2016)

red & green said:


> Time for Helen to speak to Jess....



That freaked me out for a second, Jess is my therapist, I thought 'you're not wrong' but then I went


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 12, 2016)

The writers have worked closely with womens Aid to make the storyline as true as possible. The actor playing Helen met with those formally affected by DV so a lot of work has gone into making it realistic it would seem.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 12, 2016)

It is creepily realistic, esp his tears and her taking the blame. Classic stuff.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2016)

I just don't see why Rob does what he does, what is he hoping to get out of it all?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2016)

control I'd have thought


----------



## Libertad (Mar 12, 2016)

Rob Tichner's name has gone "on the list" in our house as has his mother's.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I just don't see why Rob does what he does, what is he hoping to get out of it all?


That's what I have been struggling with. 

I just don't get him. What he is doing is elaborate and complex, and I just don't understand why. Why didn't he stay with Jess and control her, instead?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 12, 2016)

Because he failed to control her completely, and even if he'd succeeded, she was no longer the woman he desired? If he always destroys the thing he loves, it's not there to love any more. I don't get it either, I'm just trying to guess.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 12, 2016)

This is what makes me think that maybe he wasn't expecting the complete and utter collapse of Helen as a person, perhaps he wanted her to be obedient and to keep in line but still be able to scrub up for the hunt ball, host a dinner party etc ... as it is she's just crumbled and I think he's finding that frustrating and boring. It's ok whilst she's pregnant, he can keep her confined, but afterwards ... she's going to be completely redundant to him.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2016)

i was listening to the Archers omnibus on Sunday and it suddenly dawned on me how utterly sick of pretty much all of them I am. in fact, the programme actually makes me feel physically ill (in reality that *might* be due to morning sickness but i choose to think it's the Archers ). i had to turn it off in the end. i'm taking a well earned break from it all, i think it was Kenton and his reaction to the new pub menu doing well that pushed me over the edge...


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 14, 2016)

A rare case of Archers consistency: Kenton being true to character as a spoilt brat.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2016)

what *is* his fkn problem eh?


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2016)

Rob's issue is the same as it always was - he want's to be the father to a boy.  A boy who he can bring up as a proper man. His mother is the perfect mother, an the example of how a woman should behave, Helen must learn to be the same.  There's some shit going on with his father too, that I'm not quite sue of.  Except to say he's almost definitely a bastard as well.

Actually, Rob n his mom sound almost incestuous. But that would be a step to for even for SOC.

I think it is building to a climax now [note: _a _climax, not _the _climax], but it'll still be another month or so.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2016)

Nope, I think there will be months more of this ..


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2016)

oh, it will go on further.  But there will be a big todo fairly shortly


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, Carol Tregorran's not going to let it rest, is she? Or is that another false trail?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2016)

So Rob was sent to boarding school at a young age when " things were bad at home".  There's something going on with his brother too and I wouldn't be surprised if he makes an appearance at some point.

And no surprise that the slap came as Helen was trying to assert herself.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 15, 2016)

She got to see a psychotherapist pretty bloody quickly - I missed whether they went privately.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 15, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Nope, I think there will be months more of this ..


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> She got to see a psychotherapist pretty bloody quickly - I missed whether they went privately.



it's probably being paid for from her stash of cash that Rob keeps dipping into...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 15, 2016)

Why isn't Kirsty doing anything? She seems to have cottoned on to what is going on....


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm starting to get really stressed now by the cunt Rob. I might have to stop listening soon


----------



## FiFi (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm starting to get really stressed now by the cunt Rob. I might have to stop listening soon


I already have. It's too close to my day job atm. 
I'll keep checking in here so I know when its safe to listen again.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm starting to get really stressed now by the cunt Rob. I might have to stop listening soon



What with Rob in the Archers and Phelan in Corro you're going to be running short on audio/visual entertainment Shirl.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2016)

FiFi said:


> I already have. It's too close to my day job atm.
> I'll keep checking in here so I know when its safe to listen again.


I've more or less stopped listening


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Libertad said:


> What with Rob in the Archers and Phelan in Corro you're going to be running short on audio/visual entertainment Shirl.


You're right there.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 16, 2016)

That was horrible 

I don't think Pat is quite believable now. No mother I've ever come across would hear what Rob says and not be charging over there to have a mother/daughter talk with Helen.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2016)

I do like the way Neil Nunes (Jamaican continuity announcer) calls him "Mr Rob".


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2016)

Shirl said:


> That was horrible
> 
> I don't think Pat is quite believable now. No mother I've ever come across would hear what Rob says and not be charging over there to have a mother/daughter talk with Helen.


It has been the only bit of the storyline that hasn't rung true for a while. No way would she not have demanded to see Helen at various points by now, or to just accept Rob's versions of events.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 16, 2016)

belboid said:


> It has been the only bit of the storyline that hasn't rung true for a while. No way would she not have demanded to see Helen at various points by now, or to just accept Rob's versions of events.


Pat has had a total personality transplant

That episode followed by the jaunty music was horrible


----------



## a_chap (Mar 16, 2016)

I missed yesterday's episode so have just caught up via the BBC web site....

Shula: 200 grams

Rob: That's just over... 342?​
What? Isn't that the same as...

Shula: Half a dozen eggs

Rob: That's just over... 11?​


Then the scriptwriters treated us to a bit of marital rape. Oh FFS


----------



## weltweit (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmm, missed the last episode, will it be repeated tomorrow?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2016)

16/03/2016, The Archers - BBC Radio 4

Unless you meant the *last* episode.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 16, 2016)

Ta two sheds I may listen in the am.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 17, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Why isn't Kirsty doing anything? She seems to have cottoned on to what is going on....



I hope that we're not going to have to endure Kirsty keeping to her 'word'


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2016)

Just came across this review in the Indy from someone who is not normally an Archers fan The Archers domestic abuse storyline is subtle, clever and creepy


----------



## wiskey (Mar 17, 2016)

so they want to pack Henry off to school age 6 so that they can focus on the 'proper' son ... but what happens if that son actually ends up being a daughter? (I just read about someone getting the wrong prediction and apparently it's not uncommon).


----------



## mango5 (Mar 18, 2016)

FiFi said:


> I do agree with you, the number should be available anywhere and everywhere.


There's nothing on listen again. Starts and ends with the theme tune. Harsh.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 20, 2016)

Although Friday's episode was premium public information and social commentary throughout


----------



## alan_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I missed yesterday's episode so have just caught up via the BBC web site....
> 
> Shula: 200 grams
> 
> ...


200 weight
342 price


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2016)

Prove it.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 23, 2016)

It seemed to me that last night's ep concluded with heavy dramatic irony indicating that someone, probably Bert, would imminently kark it. Tonight, 'Clarrie makes a shocking discovery.' I can hardly wait.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2016)

blates Alf that burnt the chicken shed down (as well as nicking all Clarrie's money)


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2016)

i was putting it down to the automated door opening device catching fire.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 23, 2016)

It could be young George. Or Rob the Nob.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2016)

Might be an international egg marketing organization not wanting the competition.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2016)

two sheds said:


> i was putting it down to the automated door opening device catching fire.


That was my first thought, but then it was said the firefolk mentioned 'accelerant'


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2016)

belboid said:


> That was my first thought, but then it was said the firefolk mentioned 'accelerant'



aha i not heard that bit yet


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2016)

Saving myself for the Sunday omnibus. 

Fires seem an Ambridge speciality ....


----------



## a_chap (Mar 24, 2016)

Bert: "Freda was a big fan of my vegetables"

Snigger


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmm, could we be shaping up for something to happen _on a Sunday???_


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 25, 2016)

I hope so, I can't bear the tension much longer.

Go on Helen!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 25, 2016)

The writers are dangling a carrot of hope to make us think Helen's life's about to take a turn for the better.

I bet it'll get worse tho


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2016)

yup Rob isn't going to like the new assertive Helen and is going to incapacitate her.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 26, 2016)

a_chap said:


> The writers are dangling a carrot of hope to make us think Helen's life's about to take a turn for the better.
> 
> I bet it'll get worse tho


Many of the momen who are maimed or killed by their partners, are attacked when they try to end the relationship.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2016)

I haven't been able to tune in since Wednesday, what is going on?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 26, 2016)

plot summaries: This Week in Ambridge


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> plot summaries: This Week in Ambridge


Thanks for that, just the ticket!


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 26, 2016)

Helen makes use of time alone to call and arrange a hospital birth.
At the Bridge Farm Farewell to Cursula tea party she goes ballistic when Henry accuses her of planning to send him away to school. "I'll kill him!" she shouts and leaps in a car and drives off to BHC (miraculously avoiding the Pothole of Doom), with Patsy and Cursula in hot pursuit (leaving Henry in a Plothole of Neglect). Her behaviour is Outrageous!
- Darling, you really frighten me. You are Out of Control. He rummages through her handbag for her car keys and confiscates them.
While Rob is out, she telephones the DA helpline. Starts to play it all down because it sounds too appalling said out loud. R returns and interrupts the call. She tells him to get his own supper.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 26, 2016)

FiFi is right. There will be blood.


----------



## belboid (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, well, whatever next? A celebrity appearance that wasn't completely awful.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 29, 2016)

I heard a little bit of an item on Woman's Hour this morning (or was it yesterday?) which implied that the Rob/Helen storyline wasn't going to be over for a while yet.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2016)

Good to hear Helen standing up for herself tonight, wtf Rob was doing trying to persuade her to have a home birth I have no idea!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm slightly startled that Shula invited the doctor to lunch on Easter Sunday. Didn't they have an affair at one point? It all seems a bit modern for Ambridge.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm fairly sure my MW wouldn't have left a message like that, for exactly those reasons.


----------



## red & green (Mar 31, 2016)

At last! Kirsty advises Helen to speak to Jess and her backup plan for Helen is great


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2016)

I thought Rob ladling on the compliments once Helen had made a little stand a couple of days ago was well studied.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 1, 2016)

Well Jess still can't act but it was good to hear her talk to Helen, and to hear Helen being so honest with her.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm slightly startled that Shula invited the doctor to lunch on Easter Sunday. Didn't they have an affair at one point? It all seems a bit modern for Ambridge.


She'a a hard faced bitch


----------



## wiskey (Apr 1, 2016)

So Rob is not the father, which means Dr Lock isn't going to reveal anything about that.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's odd how Jess goes on about how irresistible Rob is 'like a drug'.  He seems utterly resistible to me but first Jess and now Helen seem desperate to hang on to the bastard, though hopefully the fog is clearing for Helen at last.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

in tears


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god, that was the tensest thing i have ever heard - I'm shaking.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

It's incredible how well they're doing this story


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2016)

turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2016)

susie12 said:


> It's odd how Jess goes on about how irresistible Rob is 'like a drug'.  He seems utterly resistible to me but first Jess and now Helen seem desperate to hang on to the bastard, though hopefully the fog is clearing for Helen at last.


i think your post may have been overtaken by events


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

Had to shoo the kids out and shut the door for that one!


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 3, 2016)

Now we await Grendel's mother.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 3, 2016)

Brilliant bit of radio but given the fact they've working with domestic abuse charities, it would have been more realistic/helpful if she'd just left.


Did anyone else have thunder right on cue?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Now we await Grendel's mother.


helen an unlikely beowulf


----------



## weltweit (Apr 3, 2016)

But is he dead?
I can imagine tomorrow, a groan, and Rob is still alive, he reaches for a weapon ..


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 3, 2016)

If he's still alive he'll certainly have a different story to tell from Helen's.


----------



## izz (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn you all, damn you all to hell and back, having to listen on iplayer now !


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

He'll be alive, he'll make her life even more of a total misery now I reckon. That would be more realistic, the abuse doesn't tend to stop when you leave unless you disappear


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2016)

FFS.

I admit I cried.


----------



## izz (Apr 3, 2016)

Bloody HELL !

e2a


----------



## trashpony (Apr 3, 2016)

Why didn't she just bugger off in the day? Why did she put Henry to bed and cook (a horrible) dinner?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

weltweit said:


> But is he dead?
> I can imagine tomorrow, a groan, and Rob is still alive, he reaches for a weapon ..


The Archers doesn't (usually) stay on the same day over multiple episodes. 

Otoh you have to be pretty brutal/(un)lucky to fell someone completely with one stab.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know why she blew her secret mobile phone by calling Kirsty when Rob was obviously only going to be gone a second


----------



## weltweit (Apr 3, 2016)

There are plenty of people who will line up to say what a considerate and loving husband Rob was, which will make any prosecution for GBH or murder somewhat tricky for Helen. And could mean that this drags on for a long time.

And, all the additions after the program saying "if you have been affected by domestic violence .. call this number ... " what an example they have just given people


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

weltweit said:


> And, all the additions after the program saying "if you have been affected by domestic violence .. call this number ... " what an example they have just given people



Huh?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 3, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Huh?


What I mean is that a lot of people have lauded the Archers for showing a domestic violence situation as they occur in real life, however painful for listeners, and people with real experience of them. Now that Helen has apparently killed Rob, are they also saying that this is a normal occurrence in DV situations?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

weltweit said:


> What I mean is that a lot of people have lauded the Archers for showing a domestic violence situation as they occur in real life, however painful for listeners, and people with real experience of them. Now that Helen has apparently killed Rob, are they also saying that this is a normal occurrence in DV situations?



It happens yes, not sure there is a "normal" domestic violence situation

women is prison for killing abusers - Google Search

The double imprisonment of battered women | Sadhbh Walshe

etc...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 3, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> It happens yes, not sure there is a "normal" domestic violence situation
> 
> women is prison for killing abusers - Google Search
> 
> ...



No I am not sure there is a normal, at least I don't know enough about DV to know. Anyhow I don't expect The Archers is finished with Helen (assuming Rob is dead) so I expect a whole load of new issues to emerge in the next weeks.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

I've taken several 999 calls which go along the lines of 'I've just stabbed my boyfriend'. It does happen. It's weird talking to people and knowing you are in a kind of half world, as soon as you put the phone down real life is going to rush in with full force, and it's never going to be the same again.... But just right now you are still you, and everything hasn't changed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I've taken several 999 calls which go along the lines of 'I've just stabbed my boyfriend'. It does happen. It's weird talking to people and knowing you are in a kind of half world, as soon as you put the phone down real life is going to rush in with full force, and it's never going to be the same again.... But just right now you are still you, and everything hasn't changed.



That made me fill up


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> That made me fill up


Sorry. I found the episode quite emotional


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Sorry. I found the episode quite emotional



Me too, don't be sorry, didn't mean it like that. your post really moved me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I've taken several 999 calls which go along the lines of 'I've just stabbed my boyfriend'. It does happen. It's weird talking to people and knowing you are in a kind of half world, as soon as you put the phone down real life is going to rush in with full force, and it's never going to be the same again.... But just right now you are still you, and everything hasn't changed.


i note she didn't dial 999


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i note she didn't dial 999



That'll be used against her, that she rang Kirsty first


----------



## trashpony (Apr 3, 2016)

IRL, most DV victims don't stab/ murder their abusers. 

Not that I'm doubting you at all wiskey obvs but it's not the usual ending. More women are killed. 

I would have liked to see/ hear her get away.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 3, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Brilliant bit of radio but given the fact they've working with domestic abuse charities, it would have been more realistic/helpful if she'd just left.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have thunder right on cue?



You know that on average women leave 12 times before leaving for good? It's more likely she would stay than go.

E2a I know the story line isn't just her staying and putting up but felt it was worth saying.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> IRL, most DV victims don't stab/ murder their abusers.
> 
> Not that I'm doubting you at all wiskey obvs but it's not the usual ending. More women are killed.
> 
> I would have liked to see/ hear her get away.



more women are killed it's true, but perhaps men don't immediately ring 999 asking for an ambulance, I've never dealt with a call like that. Either relatives ring or the police get the call first.

I too would have liked it to not end in violence like that. for all the build up it seemed a bit blunt ... her leaving, failing, leaving again etc seems more realistic


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 3, 2016)

It's the more dramatic story line but the less likely outcome I think. Retaliating isn't as uncommon as it might be perceived but stabbing less likely than say smacking them one.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit we've got six months of trial now (assuming he is indeed a gonner).

Was thinking the other day - he's hit her but there's very little you can put your finger on that he's actually said. And of course lots of witnesses to say how loving and attentive he was and how erratic she's been.

Eta: yeh bastards  making me listen early.


----------



## A380 (Apr 3, 2016)

But then most people can go up on a roof without falling off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2016)

A380 said:


> But then most people can go up on a roof without falling off.


not rod hull


----------



## trashpony (Apr 3, 2016)

It's just a bit of cop out and it's going to be free the Ambridge one all over again


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It's just a bit of cop out and it's going to be free the Ambridge one all over again


Yes,  it's just more tiresome melodrama really. Interesting storyline completely blown.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2016)

It has all been a bit sudden - feels like they've looked at all the 'oh god it's going on forever' comments. Either that or Rob hasn't been able to handle all the hate mail.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2016)

two sheds said:


> It has all been a bit sudden - feels like they've looked at all the 'oh god it's going on forever' comments. Either that or Rob hasn't been able to handle all the hate mail.



There have been loads of complaints about how long it's going on for and how unrealistic the whole thing is, Woman's Hour took it up and interviewed a woman whose sister had been in almost exactly the same situation and they had a woman on from Woman's Aid she was great.

I almost went on a twitter rant campaign, it was going on for a very short amount of time compared to real life, I think they've done the story really well though, I suppose people get bored of the same story line going on for too long. 

I do hope they've helped some folk recognise similar patterns of behavior in partners and to maybe seek help before things get really bad.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

> The abuse of Ambridge's Helen Titchener by her husband Rob is difficult to listen to. His horrifyingly effective campaign to break his wife and crush her spirit has left Archers fans shouting at the radio, urging Helen to fight back.
> 
> So, to celebrate International Women's Day this week, Broadcasting House has imagined that moment for you. "I finally saw you," Helen says. "Why didn't I see what a monster you were?"
> 
> We asked the Shakespearean actress Fiona Shaw to bring this imaginary speech, written by former Archers scriptwriter Carolyn Sally Jones, to life.



The Archers: the speech everyone wants Helen to make, Broadcasting House - BBC Radio 4


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> I almost went on a twitter rant campaign, it was going on for a very short amount of time compared to real life, I think they've done the story really well though, I suppose people get bored of the same story line going on for too long.
> 
> I do hope they've helped some folk recognise similar patterns of behavior in partners and to maybe seek help before things get really bad.



Whilst I agree that in real life these things go on for years, lifetimes, this *has* been going on for years but is a soap/drama and is not real life. You have to find a balance in a situation like this and I think they failed on that front. But as you say, if they've helped other women recognise they are in similar situations, then well, of course it's been worth it.

Anyway, I've just listened to last night's and I found the whole thing extremely emotional as I have done with quite a few of Helen's scenes the last couple of weeks. He might well be dead with one stab wound, if she got him just below rib cage at the right angle - lots of vital organs there. Or leg, penetrating major artery, or neck even. There'd be lots of blood mind you, so we'll see, but it wouldn't be that much of a fluke...


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 4, 2016)

I also hear what people are saying about it being a somewhat crude and possibly unrealistic crescendo. I still found it quite a powerful piece of drama mind you, for Ambridge, like...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2016)

It's like they spent ages and ages setting something up properly and then first Kirsty gives Helen a secret phone, which I thought was as a bit premature, and then they want the story finished and it reaches the most dramatic conclusion possible straight away.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> You know that on average women leave 12 times before leaving for good? It's more likely she would stay than go.
> 
> E2a I know the story line isn't just her staying and putting up but felt it was worth saying.


Yes, and at one point I did think she was going to stay.

I think the whole story line so far has been an interesting (if at times frustrating) example of the tension between the need for narrative excitement, and the way in which the BBC have promoted it as reflecting real situations.   They've made great play of the fact that they've been working with DV charities to ensure accuracy in in the story but at key points they jettison that accuracy for the sake of the drama.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

I really really hope, if he is dead, that they don't do some cobbled together cover up.  I don't think I could bear that, and would definitely stop listening.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2016)

She's definitely got enough to power a defence along the lines of temporary loss of sanity (the phrase escapes me), after all Rob has been forcing her to see shrinks etc. 

Shula will have to come forward about the hunt sab incident though.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

wiskey said:


> It's like they spent ages and ages setting something up properly and then first Kirsty gives Helen a secret phone, which I thought was as a bit premature, and then they want the story finished and it reaches the most dramatic conclusion possible straight away.



Yes - I felt her immediately phoning Rob's ex after getting the phone was surprisingly premature, too.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 4, 2016)

What about the blood? There'd have been masses. Helen would be covered in it. But Henry didn't seem to notice. You'd think he'd say 'Mummy, why are you bleeding?' and thcream.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 4, 2016)

I've assumed Rob is playing dead and is gathering evidence while he pretends.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> What about the blood? There'd have been masses. Helen would be covered in it. But Henry didn't seem to notice. You'd think he'd say 'Mummy, why are you bleeding?' and thcream.



It was frightening enough for little ears in listener land without any more added gore drama, it was 7 o'clock


----------



## trashpony (Apr 4, 2016)

The Archers stabbing: Making Helen the perpetrator was cheap and wrong Good article


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2016)

If he survives, he'll try and take Henry away..... So that could be more tension and Rob evilness

Mixed feelings. It's caused loads of people to talk about it, there are articles and stuff on chat programmes etc so maybe it will do some 'good' as a storyline. It's been very well done but a very uncomfortable listen.... So maybe they just needed to end it before it got too uncomfortable


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2016)

Radio 4 interviewed a QC today who said that Helen had a possible defence of "self defence of her child".


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 4, 2016)

Sean O'Connor, the editor who is leaving to work on EastEnders, "will remain with The Archers until late Spring" according to the announcement of his departure. So maybe the rather hurried conclusion is being done to wrap things up on his reign, leaving the new editor with a clean slate?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

But what about the apple pie that didn't get taken out of the oven?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2016)

So, is Rob dead, or not, find out soon!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> But what about the apple pie that didn't get taken out of the oven?


The overcooked pie catches fire, burns the house down, disguising Rob's mutilated body!


----------



## A380 (Apr 4, 2016)

Remember, Tom Forrest got off with shooting dead Bob Larkin in 1957.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2016)

A380 said:


> Remember, Tom Forrest got off with shooting dead Bob Larkin in 1957.


Remember? I wasn't even a twinkle!!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 4, 2016)

A380 said:


> Remember, Tom Forrest got off with shooting dead Bob Larkin in 1957.



Who could forget?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2016)

A380 said:


> Remember, Tom Forrest got off with shooting dead Bob Larkin in 1957.


yeh he accidently shot and killed the poacher larkin. iirc.


----------



## A380 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh he accidently shot and killed the poacher larkin. iirc.


Although they were both vying  for the attention of Pru... He was charged with Manslaughter.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

Already covered in goosebumps


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

Noooooo


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck!  This is going to be long drawn out and really horrible.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

When she was arrested, that was absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck off Peggy


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> When she was arrested, that was absolutely heartbreaking


Pat "I'm sure Mummy will be home very soon"  


Don't think so.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 4, 2016)

I just listened to the Archers. I won't spoil it for anyone though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I just listened to the Archers. I won't spoil it for anyone though.


BBC London radio did that this morning by saying ' I won't spoil it for those who haven't heard it yet, so I won't say who was killed' When sorting out newspapers at work this morning I studious avoided reading the item with the huge photo on the front of the Mail, only for a small 'news' item on the front of the Torygraph to blab the whole story. Argggh. 

Really annoyed.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2016)

Blimey! My mate rang me straight after to discuss developments.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2016)

hmm, GBH on grounds of diminished responsibility ...

eta and Rob tries to claim the kids ..

This will run and run


----------



## trashpony (Apr 4, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Sean O'Connor, the editor who is leaving to work on EastEnders, "will remain with The Archers until late Spring" according to the announcement of his departure. So maybe the rather hurried conclusion is being done to wrap things up on his reign, leaving the new editor with a clean slate?


It's being done to give him maximum column inches on his departure I suspect. I hate O'Connor - I think he's wrecked the Archers


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 4, 2016)

Spoiler



Helen is going to say some unguarded and self-incriminatory things under caution and she won't even think to ask for a solicitor because she is hysterical.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It's being done to give him maximum column inches on his departure I suspect. I hate O'Connor - I think he's wrecked the Archers


wrecked is going a bit too far, but only a little bit.  It's his hatred of the listeners that really annoys too, he thinks we're all thick yokels or something.

Meanwhile, I'm very glad Rob isn't dead, that woulds have been a cheap and tawdry 'ending' to what has been the best, most demanding, most _realistic _Archers storyline in decades. Compared to how they handled the racist abuse of Usha, or even Cathy's rape, this has been a superbly, slowly, painfully, drawn out tale. To have given us a thirty year old Brookside rehash would have been shameful. But this way, it could well be spun out in an intelligent and plausible way, without need for cheap melodramatics.  Here's hoping.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I just listened to the Archers. I won't spoil it for anyone though.



If someone is worried about spoilers the archers thread is a silly place to be

Under a rock might just do it atm


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

Was Rob ever outed for blocking the outlet during the flood?


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Was Rob ever outed for blocking the outlet during the flood?


Rob hasn't been outed for anything. _Real men _never get outed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Was Rob ever outed for blocking the outlet during the flood?


no he was never caught


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

belboid said:


> wrecked is going a bit too far, but only a little bit.  It's his hatred of the listeners that really annoys too, he thinks we're all thick yokels or something.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm very glad Rob isn't dead, that woulds have been a cheap and tawdry 'ending' to what has been the best, most demanding, most _realistic _Archers storyline in decades. Compared to how they handled the racist abuse of Usha, or even Cathy's rape, this has been a superbly, slowly, painfully, drawn out tale. To have given us a thirty year old Brookside rehash would have been shameful. But this way, it could well be spun out in an intelligent and plausible way, without need for cheap melodramatics.  Here's hoping.



would have thought if they really wanted to do a realistic storyline they could have made Helen into one of the two women who are still killed everyweek by their partners.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> no he was never caught



Hope that comes out if there's a trial, didn't that Eastern European chap he worked with know what he did? That might scupper his "man if the people" front.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> no he was never caught


no, because that was one of the many recent storylines he has been involved in that have been completely discarded.  There was the hunt sab attack, the aggressive comments to Jim, the dodgy recordkeeping at the mega diary - all forgotten.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> no, because that was one of the many recent storylines he has been involved in that have been completely discarded.  There was the hunt sab attack, the aggressive comments to Jim, the dodgy recordkeeping at the mega diary - all forgotten.



They've been waiting for this I reckon. It'll all come out in court and show what an utter shitbag Rob really is.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> no, because that was one of the many recent storylines he has been involved in that have been completely discarded.  There was the hunt sab attack, the aggressive comments to Jim, the dodgy recordkeeping at the mega diary - all forgotten.


Nothing is forgotten. Things will start coming out, bit by bit.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> would have thought if they really wanted to do a realistic storyline they could have made Helen into one of the two women who are still killed everyweek by their partners.


Except they could never have done that to Pat'n'Tony after John's death. 

They just haven't planned any of it IMO. I don't think they planned an educational DV storyline - it happened organically. Or rather they capitalised on public opinion. But O'Connor wanted his blaze of glory and given they couldn't kill Helen, he needed it somehow.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 4, 2016)

But actually it would have been much better if Rob had been stopped mid Helen murder by Kirsty. And lots more true to life.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2016)

When the scriptwriters were looking for a drama, they decided to kill either Nigel or Helen. 

Helen survived. In another last minute cliffhanger. 

Which, when you think about it, means that Nigel died that Rob might live. 

Which makes the original killing of Nigel *even more fucking inexcusable."

Shower of counts.

That is all.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> would have thought if they really wanted to do a realistic storyline they could have made Helen into one of the two women who are still killed everyweek by their partners.


that would be _more _realistic, but still the exception (thankfully). 10 men are killed by a woman who they have a history of abusing each year, v. 100 women killed by abusive partners. Both are rare within the general picture of domestic violence.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

belboid said:


> Nothing is forgotten. Things will start coming out, bit by bit.


The Archers have got form in setting up situations which cause a bit of a kerfuffle and then are conveniently forgotten like Mike's blind eye and Brian's epilepsy.  Although, obviously this is more than a kerfuffle.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> But actually it would have been much better if Rob had been stopped mid Helen murder by Kirsty. And lots more true to life.


And I can't believe that Kirsty would have left.  Surely she must have heard Rob's roars when he found the suitcase.  If you had a friend in a situation like that, you skulk behind the bins in case she needed you, wouldn't you?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> And I can't believe that Kirsty would have left.  Surely she must have heard Rob's roars when he found the suitcase.  If you had a friend in a situation like that, you skulk behind the bins in case she needed you, wouldn't you?


Nor would you believe the "yeah I'm fine, I rang you by mistake". You'd go and park round the corner just in case, and say you were going to.


----------



## Chris P Duck (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> no he was never caught



I think he was caught, as a bloke one of (many) terrible things he's done was not walk when he was caught behind in the cricket last year. Panicked when Helen said she had a vid of it on her phone and quickly deleted it


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

Chris P Duck said:


> I think he was caught, as a bloke one of (many) terrible things he's done was not walk when he was caught behind in the cricket last year. Panicked when Helen said she had a vid of it on her phone and quickly deleted it



The Defence case rests, M'lud.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

£10 on Felpersham to beat Ambridge in t'cricket this year, if anyone's offering odds


----------



## A380 (Apr 5, 2016)

Will Linda hold a benefit concert to raise money for Helen's fighting fund?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

btw, does anyone know what day it is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

A380 said:


> Will Linda hold a benefit concert to raise money for Helen's fighting fund?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> btw, does anyone know what day it is?


tuesday all day long


----------



## a_chap (Apr 5, 2016)

Not if you're listening to the repeat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

Literally, the hell day is this now?!

Fucks sake. 

At this rate, we'll end up with an entire leap week.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

Or the opposite. 

The fuck is the opposite of a leap week?!


----------



## red & green (Apr 5, 2016)

She's gone no comment


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 5, 2016)

Same thought occurred to me.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm ever so slightly optimistic that this is turning around and Helen might help herself for once


----------



## red & green (Apr 5, 2016)

Kirsty should have stayed in the cupboard


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 5, 2016)

Pat: "Have we been blind?"


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 5, 2016)

red & green said:


> Kirsty should have stayed in the cupboard


Rob was suggesting that she was in the closet anyway.


----------



## red & green (Apr 5, 2016)

Foresee some collective family guilt on the horizon


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2016)

red & green said:


> Foresee some collective family guilt on the horizon


But that's what happens IRL anyway. It's getting back to being a bit less sensational than Sunday.


----------



## red & green (Apr 5, 2016)

I know it's what happens


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2016)

red & green said:


> I know it's what happens


sorry, I just got excited


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

Synopsis (Sun): Rob ends up in a custardy sweet.

Synopsis (Mon and Tues): Helen ends up in a custody suite.





They're not very sympathetic these rozzers, ay?


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 5, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> They're not very sympathetic these rozzers, ay?


She's suspected of attempted murder. She stabbed her husband more than once ('whoever did this meant business'), didn't call the ambulance, and had already packed her bag. The police have no reason to suspect she's also a victim of DV. It'll be interesting to see what they actually charge her with, and indeed whether they caution Kirsty when she returns to make her formal statement and arrest her as an accomplice.

But you're right, they are unsympathetic. In fact they are unforgivably judgmental. As no doubt half of Ambridge will be.


----------



## belboid (Apr 5, 2016)

Story has a year left to run, supposedly. 

The Archers' abuse storyline has year to run, BBC's Tony Hall reveals


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh jesus


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> Story has a year left to run, supposedly.
> 
> The Archers' abuse storyline has year to run, BBC's Tony Hall reveals


I'll definitely take that tenner on Felpersham to win, then


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 6, 2016)

Interesting take on the legal challenges ahead, from a man who practises at the criminal bar. (Forgive the Torygraph link.) Helen Titchener now faces a legal nightmare – if only Rob had died outright


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2016)

I heard some high powered defence lawyer on the news the other day had offered to represent Helen, it really annoyed me... The Archers is supposed to be about normal people, and yes sometimes the extraordinary happens to normal folk, but mostly it doesn't - Helen stabbing Rob would be front page news (esp if he'd died)... It takes the quite ordinary and believable (if uncomfortable) DV storyline and makes it too OTT.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 6, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> The Archers have got form in setting up situations which cause a bit of a kerfuffle and then are conveniently forgotten like Mike's blind eye and Brian's epilepsy.  Although, obviously this is more than a kerfuffle.


And Jazzer's brain damage after his ketamine overdose. 

The only long term health issue they ever seem to remember is Elizabeth's dodgy ticker


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes I wondered about the  no comment advice after a caution including 'something which you later rely on in court'.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes I wondered about the  no comment advice after a caution including 'something which you later rely on in court'.


She was in such a state she was well advised to make no comment until she can get the full sequence of events straight in her head and take proper advice.


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2016)

Good piece on the potential legal consequences, which also shows it was a good dramatic decision to take, because of all the absurd legal hurdles she will face to get a 'fair' hearing

Helen Titchener now faces a legal nightmare – if only Rob had died outright


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> She was in such a state she was well advised to make no comment until she can get the full sequence of events straight in her head and take proper advice.



Yes, indeed. Will be interesting to see whether the writers use her 'no comment' against her.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2016)

AFAIK you no comment your first interview then prepare a statement with your brief of what you say happened, submit it and go in for second interview.


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2016)

We still don't know what happened in the kitchen. Perhaps we never will.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 6, 2016)

A380 said:


> We still don't know what happened in the kitchen. Perhaps we never will.


Where was Henry? What did he see and what will he say? Will he miraculously develop the intelligence and articulacy of a five-year old instead of a toddler?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2016)

What was the whole Helen sleepwalking thing about? I missed it and have only gleaned that she was shouting at Henry...


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2016)

wiskey said:


> What was the whole Helen sleepwalking thing about? I missed it and have only gleaned that she was shouting at Henry...


she did sleepwalk, and did have a talk with Henry, but it was all quite pleasant.  But then Rob told her that she had been shouting at him, and scaring the poor wee lamb


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2016)

Pat's really getting on my tits


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2016)

I had to bring my radio to this radioless house so I could keep up.

How can you have a house without a radio in it?

How?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2016)

Will Rob die?

PLACE  YOUR BETS!!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm thinking of giving up on the Archers for a while. This storyline isn't my idea of easy early evening listening. I can't see anyway there will ever be a happy ending for Helen and her son


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 8, 2016)

Breaking the habit of 20 years + - I have been avidly "listening in" each evening as opposed to my nomal Sunday Omnibus......this is new territory.....


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh, Shirl... stay strong.

For Helen.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm thinking of giving up on the Archers for a while. This storyline isn't my idea of easy early evening listening. I can't see anyway there will ever be a happy ending for Helen and her son


I just caught up on yesterday and todays, it's interesting enough but it's a police drama not the Archers now. 

And Peggy is doing my head in!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2016)

And what about the henhouse???????


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I just caught up on yesterday and todays, it's interesting enough but it's a police drama not the Archers now.
> 
> And Peggy is doing my head in!



And that Susan Carter should know better - given that she was banged up herself!


----------



## catinthehat (Apr 8, 2016)

My bet is the multiple stabs were caused by Rob. Helen one stab, the rest Rob.  Based on no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 8, 2016)

Ms T said:


> And that Susan Carter should know better - given that she was banged up herself!



remind me what for?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2016)

wiskey said:


> remind me what for?


Harbouring her brother Clive "Horrible" Horrobin who'd robbed the post office.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 9, 2016)

wiskey said:


> remind me what for?


Aiding and abetting/hiding a criminal - her dodgy brother. I can't remember the charge but she didn't give him up


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2016)

My friend's mother was very upset about Susan going to jail - apparently it ruined her Christmas.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2016)

Well I am interested in the current plot with Helen and Rob. I had thought the low level of nastiness might just continue for months more while others expected it to come to a head in some way. The way it has developed we now have a different scenario to what I was expecting but this new one might continue for a while also.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 9, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Aiding and abetting/hiding a criminal - her dodgy brother. I can't remember the charge but she didn't give him up


Actually, Clive was pretty coercive himself. He made her do things like go out and buy hair dye for him, which was damning evidence against her. It was years ago but iirc she was frightened of him but it wasn't enough of a defence. Because obviously if she was able to go shopping without him she could have shopped him to the police.  (I can't remember where Neil was at the time, I think Clive was hiding somewhere and only came out when Neil was out.)


----------



## trashpony (Apr 9, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Actually, Clive was pretty coercive himself. He made her do things like go out and buy hair dye for him, which was damning evidence against her. It was years ago but iirc she was frightened of him but it wasn't enough of a defence. Because obviously if she was able to go shopping without him she could have shopped him to the police.  (I can't remember where Neil was at the time, I think Clive was hiding somewhere and only came out when Neil was out.)


Oh yes he was. I felt sorry for Radio Carter (only time). I found Clive truly frightening actually


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2016)

Quite how Susan got to be a postmistress with her criminal record is still a bit of a mystery


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Quite how Susan got to be a postmistress with her criminal record is still a bit of a mystery


Presumably because her offence was nothing to do with handling money.

Having said which, I'd like to see SC tarred (black treacle will do, if there's concern about health and safety), feathered, and ridden on a rail out of Ambridge for her vicious gossiping ways.  Neil and her (now adult) children can stay, they deserve a break.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 10, 2016)

i am a sunday omnibus listener so dont watch this thread cos of spoilers but just listening to todays...


ooookkk


----------



## trashpony (Apr 10, 2016)

Pingu said:


> i am a sunday omnibus listener so dont watch this thread cos of spoilers but just listening to todays...
> 
> 
> ooookkk


I'm not listening today. I can't imagine listening to that first thing in the morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I'm not listening today. I can't imagine listening to that first thing in the morning!


why not listen to bh first?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> why not listen to bh first?


Didn't get up in time


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2016)

I put the omnibus on but decided I didn't need to hear it all twice


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2016)

Have we got a new Tom.... Or is it just so badly acted?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Have we got a new Tom.... Or is it just so badly acted?


No, it's the same one. David Troughton's son. Crap isn't he?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2016)

He's really bad... But then I liked old Tom


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 13, 2016)

He returned from Canada a changed man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Have we got a new Tom.... Or is it just so badly acted?


yeh they kept it quiet by announcing it two years ago


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh they kept it quiet by announcing it two years ago



No I knew that they had unceremoniously booted out the Old Tom, I just wondered if we'd got a New New one since last week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> No I knew that they had unceremoniously booted out the Old Tom, I just wondered if we'd got a New New one since last week.


no


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2016)

just one of the homogeneous male voice characters then :/


----------



## a_chap (Apr 13, 2016)

trashpony said:


> No, it's the same one. David Troughton's son. Crap isn't he?



Yes, sadly his performance last night was piss poor


----------



## trashpony (Apr 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> just one of the homogeneous male voice characters then :/


They are really having to up their mentionitis to make sure listeners can tell the difference between them all (though tbh, even if I know which of Toby or Rex it is, I still can't remember which is the twat)


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Toby twat


----------



## a_chap (Apr 14, 2016)

Who's the chap that sounded a little bit like the vicar on tonight's episode?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 14, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Who's the chap that sounded a little bit like the vicar on tonight's episode?


Was it Dr Lock?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob still gives me the heeby Jeebies even though he's lying helpless in a hospital bed.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2016)

So Rob and ursula get custody of Henry and spend the time until the trial grooming him against Helen?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 20, 2016)

Ohgod, really?  I missed last nights, should I iplayer it, or is it all still painful?  Has Pat calmed down yet?  Her melodramatics are very wearing.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2016)

It's Robs first appearance so you might want to. 

Pat interrupting every mention of Helen with 'but she loves Henry so much'  is indeed wearing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't remember what Rob's legal status in relation to Henry is.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I can't remember what Rob's legal status in relation to Henry is.


I think he has parental responsibility because it was quicker and easier than formally adopting Henry.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2016)

Either way I think if he gets out of hospital he can demand Henry comes back to live with him.

ETA over Henry living with Pat & Tony


----------



## weltweit (Apr 22, 2016)

"Did I tell you she was on anti depressants?"

What a snake


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2016)

Laid it on way too heavy. Even a copper will see through that.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2016)

After that episode I'd like to shake him by the throat.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't hear any sympathy from the policewoman so I've a feeling he's as transparent as a windscreen.


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2016)

Windscreens are pretty mucky in Borsetshire...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't remember who owns the house that Rob and Helen lived in. Does Peggy still own it?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2016)

Ursula is a good baddie isn't she! certainly right in character!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 25, 2016)

belboid said:


> Laid it on way too heavy. Even a copper will see through that.





Saint Rob 

bit of a mistake piling on the lies, too.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I can't remember who owns the house that Rob and Helen lived in. Does Peggy still own it?


It's Usha's isn't it? 

I can't actually listen to his voice any more. Or Ursula's. It's like listening to nails down a blackboard


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 25, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It's Usha's isn't it?
> 
> I can't actually listen to his voice any more. Or Ursula's. It's like listening to nails down a blackboard


This plus Henwee -the perpetual 3 year old.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah it's Ushas house. 

I'm actually surprised that as a main witness (the only witness indeed) Henry is allowed to stay with the 'victim'.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2016)

Was it an innocent mistake that Henry called Ursula "Grandma Arseula"?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 25, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> The thing that is uppermost in my mind in the whole Rob/Helen situation is Henry, Rob now has parental rights over him, that'll be where the story goes I reckon, he'll get her locked up and have the kids.



Posted in early Feb, they should employ me


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Was it an innocent mistake that Henry called Ursula "Grandma Arseula"?


He did that in yesterday's episode too.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2016)

Greebo said:


> He did that in yesterday's episode too.


That's when I heard it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 25, 2016)

I found something out the other day about Henry that has amused me since, it's a bit spoilery but not in a storyline way...



Spoiler: Spoileryish thing



Helen and Henry have never met, the actor that plays Henry can't be in the studio at times when the other actors are most of the time because he's little so they pre-record his lines, he does them all at once, they add them in later.

Every time he says "sorwey" now I imagine a wall of Henry buttons but that one is a bit worn 

I'll look for the link


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2016)

I actually knew that  I didn't know they'd never been in the same room but I knew when they got all the new kid actors they started recording their lines separately (same is true of George I think).

God knows why I know that


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 26, 2016)

That all came out a while back when there was a cock up and it went out without the children's lines at all. Once I heard that this happened because the children were recorded separately, I understood why they appeared to be such hopeless actors.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 26, 2016)

I guess it also explains why Henry is stuck in a weird linguistic time warp.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 26, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I guess it also explains why Henry is stuck in a weird linguistic time warp.



what like they recorded all his lines when he was three and just keep putting the words together like train station announcements?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 26, 2016)

wiskey said:


> what like they recorded all his lines when he was three and just keep putting the words together like train station announcements?


I think this is exactly what's happened.  He's got a pretty limited range of phrases, and I think part of the reason he sounds so odd is that his intonation doesn't ever change in response to whoever he is with, or to any given situation.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 27, 2016)

As anyone posted this yet? It's a lovely antidote to the ongoing gloom. The Archers as written by Victoria Wood. Victoria Goes To Ambridge, The Archers - BBC Radio 4


----------



## wiskey (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

After 30+ years of listening, tonight's episode was the last straw. Character actions and plot utterly unbelievable.


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2016)

So is that how it works then? you get duped into being a prosecution witness? ... surely that's something either Dominic or Anna could have warned against.


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2016)

It's all gone a bit Eastenders/Emmerdale


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2016)

a_chap said:


> After 30+ years of listening, tonight's episode was the last straw. Character actions and just plot utterly unbelievable.


Quite - Lilian in particular.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

And Justin and whoever the hell that other character was. And Pat and Tony. And everyone else for the last two or three years - they have all taken leave of their senses.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

You stick with TA for years because you get to know and love (or hate) characters and their history. Now they act completely irrationaly with no thought to future consequences or seemingly have any link with their past. It's just stupid and vaguely depressing.


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2016)

a_chap said:


> You stick with TA for years because you get to know and love (or hate) characters and their history. Now they act completely irrationaly with no thought to future consequences or seemingly have any link with their past. It's just stupid and vaguely depressing.


And so it came to pass that I hurt my hand, trying to reach through the radio to bang their heads together and let some sense back in or throttle the whole damn lot.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 3, 2016)

It's so much less interesting than it could have been, had they just run with the storyline they had.


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

I'm only listening to the Sunday omnibus at the moment, so I've not heard this week's episodes.

But for chrissake why won't Helen pull herself together. She keeps whining on about how the only thing that matters is Henry, but she can't seem to grasp that if she doesn't stand up and fight her corner, she'll lose Henry. I can't stand this martyred fragility bullshit. She's not fragile at all. She's been abused, but she's survived a heap of nastiness in the past and made decisions and run a business. Being in custody gives her the chance for some perspective. I keep shouting at the radio that she should just get a grip.

And her mother's sudden emotional incapacity is also infuriating.


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> It's so much less interesting than it could have been, had they just run with the storyline they had.




I agree. Real abuse goes on for years and years. They could have just tucked it away in the background and referred to it obliquely along the way.


I wouldn't mind Pat and Helen being so wet if they'd been this wet the whole time. But Pat has always been a robust and independent person, never shied away from speaking up even if that meant hurt feelings along the way.

I get that Helen was on the ropes when she was with Rob, but she saw clearly enough to try to leave him and to use the secret phone. And presumably if she's come back from mental health issues in the past she does have some coping strategies and emotional resources.


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

And why in fuck does no one go get Jess and ask her to speak as a witness?


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

story said:


> And why in fuck does no one go get Jess and ask her to speak as a witness?


I'm not sure anyone but Helen is aware of the fact that Helen spoke to her. I'm not entirely sure her evidence would be admissible either


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> I'm not sure anyone but Helen is aware of the fact that Helen spoke to her. I'm not entirely sure her evidence would be admissible either



Well okay, not a witness, and I don't know how these things work, but if I was defending a woman for attacking her husband and I suspected that abuse may have been a factor, I might consider asking his ex wife about his character, if only to help me piece together the new wife's story.


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> I'm not sure anyone but Helen is aware of the fact that Helen spoke to her. I'm not entirely sure her evidence would be admissible either




And I know that the barrister isn't allowed to talk to the pal (what's her name? The one who gave Helen the phone) but I think Helen told her that she'd spoken with Jess. If I was that friend, I may mention along the way, you know, just in passing, to someone or other, like perhaps my ex who happens to be Helen's brother, that Helen had told me that she'd spoken with Jess and that Jess had said that Rob was an abusive prick.


----------



## trashpony (May 3, 2016)

I have stopped listening for the fist time in 30 years. I'm so fed up of characters just behaving totally out of character. The writing feels really self-indulgent. And why does Miranda sound like Ursula?!


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have stopped listening for the fist time in 30 years. .. ..


Interesting, I have started listening for the first time in 50 years


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

Helen had better pull it together or she's going down


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

story said:


> And I know that the barrister isn't allowed to talk to the pal (what's her name? The one who gave Helen the phone) but I think Helen told her that she'd spoken with Jess. If I was that friend, I may mention along the way, you know, just in passing, to someone or other, like perhaps my ex who happens to be Helen's brother, that Helen had told me that she'd spoken with Jess and that Jess had said that Rob was an abusive prick.


did Helen tell Kirsty tho?  I can't recall. And, technically, I don't think Rob's _previous _character can be brought into the trial.


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

Similar fact evidence ?


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

This isn't Canada


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Interesting, I have started listening for the first time in 50 years



You just wait, after 30 years the story line starts grating on you.


----------



## story (May 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> did Helen tell Kirsty tho?  I can't recall. And, technically, I don't think Rob's _previous _character can be brought into the trial.




Oh... yeah, maybe she didn't. I seem to remember that she told someone she'd seen Jess.

It was Kirsty who suggested to Helen that she seek out Jess, though, wasn't it? So Jess is/ought to be in her mind at least.

Whilst trying to find out, I've incidentally found this blog, which appears to be a blow-by-blow rerun of every Archer's episode. Oddness.
The Ha Archers


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2016)

story said:


> But for chrissake why won't Helen pull herself together. She keeps whining on about how the only thing that matters is Henry, but she can't seem to grasp that if she doesn't stand up and fight her corner, she'll lose Henry. I can't stand this martyred fragility bullshit. She's not fragile at all. She's been abused, but she's survived a heap of nastiness in the past and made decisions and run a business. Being in custody gives her the chance for some perspective. I keep shouting at the radio that she should just get a grip.
> 
> And her mother's sudden emotional incapacity is also infuriating.



I think you're making my point for me.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

story said:


> Oh... yeah, maybe she didn't. I seem to remember that she told someone she'd seen Jess.
> 
> It was Kirsty who suggested to Helen that she seek out Jess, though, wasn't it? So Jess is/ought to be in her mind at least.
> 
> ...


Blimey that's detailed - more so than the site I normally use - The Archers

Helen deffo told Kirsty she _was _meeting, Jess, but I cant recall if she told her about the outcome of the meeting


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> This isn't Canada



Can be admitted if goes to proof of guilt unless likely to result  in injustice but won't press the point - google is your friend


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2016)

If you have become a prosecution witness and yet they decide not to call you to testify, can the defence call you?


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

red & green said:


> google is your friend


It's not!

I have asked my lawyer friend tho


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

Question is does rob have previous


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

red & green said:


> Can be admitted if goes to proof of guilt unless likely to result  in injustice but won't press the point - google is your friend


right you are!  

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/44/section/103


----------



## TikkiB (May 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have stopped listening for the fist time in 30 years. I'm so fed up of characters just behaving totally out of character. The writing feels really self-indulgent. And why does Miranda sound like Ursula?!


I thought she sounded like Hazel Woolley.

I really wish the BBC would put all the old episodes back online like they've done with Desert Island Discs - I keep trying to stop listening but I NEED something talk based to listen to while I'm chopping vegetables and feeding the dog, but the ongoing nonsense is doing my head in.  It's bad enough the complete disregard for characters but now they seem to be ignoring the reality of legal procedures etc - would Pat really have been so very stupid to give a statement before talking to Helen's legal team?  I know it's not a documentary but this all goes back to the ridiculous melodramatic spin they've put on the domestic abuse story.  How dare they give out advice line info for people who may have been affected by DA, then treat the storyline so cavalierly?  It's almost like they don't give a fuck about DA.


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2016)

While there may be inaccuracies it is this Rob & Helen story that has cemented my listening. When it is just Borsetshire folk I may have the radio on but I often don't take in what happens. Now I am making sure I catch it or listening to the iPlayer catchup.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I thought she sounded like Hazel Woolley.
> 
> I really wish the BBC would put all the old episodes back online like they've done with Desert Island Discs - I keep trying to stop listening but I NEED something talk based to listen to while I'm chopping vegetables and feeding the dog, but the ongoing nonsense is doing my head in.



Was thinking of starting a thread on R4 Extra BBC Radio - Programmes categorised as Drama, Available now, there's some really interesting drama on at the moment. Best start from the earliest ones if you're interested, they're only on for a limited time.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2016)

Bloody hell, but this court hearing is appallingly written and acted. But thank fuck Helen has seen some sense, at least.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> Bloody hell, but this court hearing is appallingly written and acted.


How is it appalling?


belboid said:


> But thank fuck Helen has seen some sense, at least.


Hopefully she will start telling her legal team the truth so they have something to use to put the case !


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> How is it appalling?


that judge/magistrate/whatever - sounded like she was in a school play


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2016)

After saying I was done with The Archers it felt wierd not having listened this evening so I listened to tonight's episode on the BBC web site.

What absolute shite acting. Wooden. Amateur. Piss poor.


----------



## Shirl (May 6, 2016)

weltweit said:


> While there may be inaccuracies it is this Rob & Helen story that has cemented my listening. When it is just Borsetshire folk I may have the radio on but I often don't take in what happens. Now I am making sure I catch it or listening to the iPlayer catchup.


I don't listen to the Archers for excitement. So far as I'm concerned it's the point of the Archers that nothing much happens. This latest shenanigans is getting on my nerves


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2016)

ooh, I've made it onto The Archers website. Which is a bit surprising after they threatened to ban me for 'threatening to kill' SO'C


----------



## Greebo (May 15, 2016)

Nice one Peggy - talking some backbone into Helen!


----------



## story (May 16, 2016)

Catching up on the omnibus..

If Helen isn't allowed to see Henry because she might interfere with the witness, why the fuck is Rob allowed to talk to him and bend his head? His "parental" rights are more powerful than Helen's? Ha less likely than she is to interfere with the witness? That child would be placed with the grandparents. It makes no fucking sense.

It's as if Helen is in glorious isolation inside. I'm not expecting a Prisoner Cell Block H side story, but there's been absolutely no mention at all of any single thing about the food, the people, any of the rules, the screws, nothing. I can't believe that a woman in Helen's position wouldn't be given all kinds of advice, spurious or otherwise, by other inmates that she might want to check with her brief. Some false hope, some rumour of possible loopholes for pregnant women.... Is she snobbish shunning and ignorant? She would surely have mentioned to Peggy something about the food, a cell mate. Nothing! It makes no fucking sense.

The bromance ménage a trois thing going on between Jim, Jazza and Tom.. Just.. Come on! It makes no fucking sense!

And what's with the tedious fucking bickering between Pip and Josh. Sibling rivalry was never this fucking dull. That don't make sense either.

But the whole thing has become so creaky and weird. It's like Acorn Antiques in Ambridge these days.


----------



## story (May 16, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Nice one Peggy - talking some backbone into Helen!



I'd agree with that though.


----------



## wiskey (May 16, 2016)

OMG will Pat just drown in a slurry pit or something!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2016)

wiskey said:


> OMG will Pat just drown in a slurry pit or something!


Hopefully


----------



## davesgcr (May 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Hopefully



Rather Jennifer went first ...followed (or with) Bert (Poet in Session) , Fry ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Rather Jennifer went first ...followed (or with) Bert (Poet in Session) , Fry ...


I hope a lost suicide bomber takes a lot of them out in the bull


----------



## wiskey (May 18, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Rather Jennifer went first ...followed (or with) Bert (Poet in Session) , Fry ...


Tbh I'd rather listen to any of the characters but Pat droning on and on about poor Helen. The _last_ person I wanted at my births was my mother!


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Tbh I'd rather listen to any of the characters but Pat droning on and on about poor Helen. The _last_ person I wanted at my births was my mother!


How many episodes do we really need of Pat wailing. One was enough, surely?


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2016)

One was one too many


----------



## wiskey (May 18, 2016)

One was definitely too many, she didn't care about Helen when Rob was busy isolating her, she didn't go round or take Helen out. She can shut up now.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

It's odd, normally new actors gradually ease into the role, and become more... vaguely plausible.

But New Tom just gets crapper with every sentence.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 19, 2016)

Article by Polly Neate, CEO of Womens Aid on listener ratings dropping after Helen was arrested: 

Switch off from Archers' victim Helen and you're no better than those who ignore domestic abuse in real life


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> Article by Polly Neate, CEO of Womens Aid on listener ratings dropping after Helen was arrested:
> 
> Switch off from Archers' victim Helen and you're no better than those who ignore domestic abuse in real life


Bit of a click bait title there


----------



## purenarcotic (May 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Bit of a click bait title there



Is that all you have to say on it? Nothing about the content or the points made within? 

It is a bit but the content is far more important.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2016)

I read the article, which was interesting enough, I am still listening to the Archers as it happens so according to the title I am not ignoring it in real life


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2016)

I'm still open to abuse survivors, I'm still open to Helen ... the only thing driving me away from the Atchers is the dreadful acting and Pat. 

I can't help but wonder why their 5 years study starts now though, and not 5 years ago.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 19, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I'm still open to abuse survivors, I'm still open to Helen ... the only thing driving me away from the Atchers is the dreadful acting and Pat.
> 
> I can't help but wonder why their 5 years study starts now though, and not 5 years ago.



Could be for a variety of reasons but lack of co-operation from other agencies and lack of funding would be my guess.


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2016)

It's a good article but I don't think that's why listeners are switching off. They're switching off because they're fed up of stupid writing (Pat giving a statement without talking to Anna, Henry not being assigned a social worker, the farm shop collapsing because Rob - a paid employee - is unable  to work, etc etc). And, speaking personally, I'm fucking furious that Helen stabbed Rob. I think it sends an absolutely shitty message to abuse victims that there is no way out unless you commit physical violence. And legal battles and courtroom dramas are not what the Archers is about. 

But I do agree with what she's saying. And I suspect their 5 year study has taken a while to get the funding sorted. Lots of agencies like WA relied on State funding so have had to fundamentally change their way of working to adapt to the financial rug being pulled out from under them.


----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone have any insight as to why Helen is not opening up to her Lawyer? It seems almost as if she has not grasped the seriousness of her situation, excepting her desire to keep Henry and the baby away from Rob.

Her pleading not guilty seemed as if she had turned a corner, but now she is back not talking to her lawyer, when there is so much to say!?

The script writers must have something in mind with this but I can't see what.


----------



## wiskey (May 21, 2016)

I find it all really odd, I can't see how she's failed to grasp the severity of the situation tbh, and surely she's spoken to _someone_ inside - another prisoner, a screw, some sort of mh worker, a support worker.... Everyone is going to say the same thing, get your story straight with your brief. 

If I had anything to do with Helen I'd be getting a psychological assessment done ASAP to see if she's in some sort of psychosis. Or beating her round the head out of frustration (not very appropriate but...).

And what's happening to Rob and Henry? I just think that the storyline is too big and too preposterous, it's a whole show in itself, and yet they have to fit in all the other characters and some token talk about cows meaning we don't hear what's going on.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2016)

tbh I can understand Helen not grasping the severity - I know someone who's been abused way more than the Helen storyline over years, and she's lost the ability to focus on what she needs to do. It's infuriating if you're trying to get her to face up to it all, particularly for her partner now.


----------



## wiskey (May 21, 2016)

I get that it's confusing and lines are drawn but they become arbitrary... But by the time you are banged up for murder wouldn't you find some clarity?


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2016)

You'd imagine so, but at that point you'd be under intense stress and I think the mind just tries to deflect from what's causing you pain - so anything to do with the abuse.


----------



## wiskey (May 21, 2016)

but I want her to fight! 

... And as for her mother


----------



## story (May 22, 2016)

Catching up with the omnibus...

Well at least we now know why Helen doesn't often ask her brief any questions: her answer seems to be "I don't know...!" whenever she does ask. Why doesn't she have a single scooby about procedures for delivering a child in custody. She didn't bother finding out yet?

And Peggy Archer has the heart of a woman half her age.... so we have to deal with her sanctimony for another half century. By the way, have we ever heard her crack a joke or laugh at anyone else's joshing?

Tom Archer seem to have inherited many of her characteristics and personality traits.

Bridge Farm is going under, and there's not one single person in the entire county who could do with a bit of extra work... ?

And fuck off with the silage tutorials, if you please.

Pat shoe-horning her lamentation into as many conversational niches as she can find. When did she become such a martyr? Or maybe this is her trying to assuage her terrible guilt at not stepping in when she saw her daughter being swallowed whole by Rob.

Wasn't the whole point of Pat was that she was a strong independent self-sufficient sensible counterpoint to some of the more dependent ladies in the shire?

Am expected to believe that Joe Grundy doesn't know who Gandalf is? He doesn't live in the fifteenth century ffs, even if he is portrayed as some kind of serf.

And Brian doesn't seem to know who Gandalf is either....

Christ! but Tony asks some stupid questions though. "Why was my Dad drinking during my birth, and why do we have to abide by prison rules? It makes no sense!!!!!"

Many mentions of Peggy's long life and good health and delayed demise and great age and good health and outliving the lot of them..... She's gonna cark it any minute now, isn't she.

How much is Anna the attorney charging to just hang out with Helen all afternoon?

And why the blithering fuck is Helen still being so fucking stubborn about talking about Rob? I don't believe that she's still under his influence. The spell was broken, she declared him a Monster and was in the act of leaving him when all this happened.

And how Hollywood corny was that cliffhanger? "I can't talk about this now, Anna.... You have to! No, I can't.... My waters have broken.....!!!!!"


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2016)

story said:


> ...
> And why the blithering fuck is Helen still being so fucking stubborn about talking about Rob? I don't believe that she's still under his influence. The spell was broken, she declared him a Monster and was in the act of leaving him when all this happened.
> 
> And how Hollywood corny was that cliffhanger? "I can't talk about this now, Anna.... You have to! No, I can't.... My waters have broken.....!!!!!"


This bit in spades.
Helen better start dishing the dirt before her court appearance or it will be jail for her!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 22, 2016)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to talk about DV? How stupid you feel, how ashamed, how frightened you are of what will happen when you open the floodgate, how difficult it is to decide what you have for your breakfast because every decision previously has had to be weighed up and risk assessed or has been taken away from you, never mind big decisions like your future. He's been trying to convince everyone she's mad and now she's stabbed him and she does look mad and who would believe her anyway because she's stupid and a fuck up. You don't just snap out of abuse, it can take years to get over it. Recognising you are being abused is the very first step to moving on. It really isn't as simple as you all seem to think.


----------



## story (May 22, 2016)

Well of course I know that. But the script concertina'd and expedited so much of the DV that I don't really understand why they're dragging out the denouement so far.


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2016)

Ursula is such a nasty piece of work, I can see who Rob got some of his personality from.  

Still, nice one Peggy being so supportive.  I wish Pat would rediscover her backbone.


----------



## wiskey (May 22, 2016)

story said:


> How much is Anna the attorney charging to just hang out with Helen all afternoon?



This. 

She's apparently a top lawyer, how does she find the time to sit and chat about so much rubbish with Helen. Surely she'd have a minion for this bit.


----------



## story (May 22, 2016)

story said:


> Well of course I know that. But the script concertina'd and expedited so much of the DV that I don't really understand why they're dragging out the denouement so far.



Also, didn't Helen have some counselling? What happened with that?

And if Anna the Attorney is a specialist in DV, then presumably she knows something about how to encourage her client to start divulging the necessaries. She must suspect DV here, so why isn't she enabling or supporting Helen's de-brainwashing?

purenarcotic , it just doesn't ring true for me: the procedures, I mean. Would her brief really be so backwards in this situation?


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> .... It really isn't as simple as you all seem to think.


Thanks for that, I genuinely have no idea what it is like to be in a domestic violence or coercive control situation. Hence the tenor of my posts on it above. What you write makes sense.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 22, 2016)

Having a shit brief is pretty common in my experience though I appreciate that there is artistic license at play here - if you ever watch Holby City it always makes me laugh that there is always a theatre free and you never wait for anything which if you've ever had surgery you know is nonsense. The counselling would depend on lots of factors - how good they are, whether it was the right time etc. 

I'm not saying this completely reflects reality and the script may be a shit script but it read to me like you wanted Helen to get a grip and that's not a fair perspective. If that isn't what you meant then obvious apologies.


----------



## wiskey (May 22, 2016)

I think it's only natural to want Helen to get a grip, if this were real life and I knew her I'd be wanting her to get a grip. 

I don't think that has any real bearing on what she does do.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2016)

I think it is that 1) she tried to leave him and 2) she stabbed him and yet she hasn't tried at all to explain to anyone why she did these things. That and the fact that if she doesn't explain she is going to lose her two kids and face prison which seem to me to be motivating factors. But anyhow, as you mention there are a lot of things going on here, some of which will be hard to convey on radio.


----------



## red & green (May 22, 2016)

Is Helen in solitary? Where are the other prisoners - surely she's not the only DV survivor in that prison


----------



## xenon (May 22, 2016)

It's Eastenders with pigs and cricket on t green. Pfft


----------



## wiskey (May 22, 2016)

red & green said:


> Is Helen in solitary? Where are the other prisoners - surely she's not the only DV survivor in that prison


She's not in prison, she's in a mother and baby unit


----------



## TikkiB (May 23, 2016)

Isn't the solicitor meant to be the person who deals primarily with the accused?  I thought the barrister is the one who sweeps in later and does all the courtroom drama.

"Wasn't the whole point of Pat was that she was a strong independent self-sufficient sensible counterpoint to some of the more dependent ladies in the shire?"   They are ALL dependent ladies.  

Women in Ambridge are only allowed to be strong within very closely proscribed limits, ie marriage.  They can never leave Ambridge - or if they do, like Brenda, then they get involved with wrong 'uns. They can have an education but then THEY HAVE TO COME BACK. (Pip/Alice), they get jilted at the altar but they come back (Kirsty).  The only one who has been allowed to escape is Debbie, and that's just presumably because of Tamsin Grieg's other commitments.  Single women sink without trace, whilst still in the village. (Kathy).  

Pat's guiltridden wailing is her punishment for having the reputation of being strong etc.


----------



## red & green (May 24, 2016)

wiskey said:


> She's not in prison, she's in a mother and baby unit



Even so surely not on her own - it's getting ludicrous now


----------



## weltweit (May 24, 2016)

So, the baby has a name. Perhaps he will have two names.

Wonder how soon Rob will want to return to work in the shop?


----------



## a_chap (May 31, 2016)

Oh no! Sid Perks has died  AKA  Alan Devereux.

RIP.

Archers actor Alan Devereux, who played Sid Perks, dies - BBC News


----------



## red & green (Jun 1, 2016)

Pat now Peggy talk about making it worse for Helen! Residence battle as well as criminal trial ...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2016)

Perhaps Rob going on the offensive might persuade Helen she needs to open up to her lawyer!


----------



## red & green (Jun 1, 2016)

Or everyone will see his true character


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2016)

A penny must have dropped from at least one of Peggy's eyes.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 3, 2016)

story said:


> <snip>
> Whilst trying to find out, I've incidentally found this blog, which appears to be a blow-by-blow rerun of every Archer's episode. Oddness.
> The Ha Archers


Thanks for this. Made me laugh. I missed a couple of weeks a while back and this was just what I needed. 

I missed the bit where Ian changed his view from Helen being 'a piece of work' to being an object of compassion. Was that broadcast or are we just meant to infer it? I've missed all the eps where anyone came to recognise that she was being gaslighted (or should that be gaslit?).


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Thanks for this. Made me laugh. I missed a couple of weeks a while back and this was just what I needed.
> 
> I missed the bit where Ian changed his view from Helen being 'a piece of work' to being an object of compassion. Was that broadcast or are we just meant to infer it? I've missed all the eps where anyone came to recognise that she was being gaslighted (or should that be gaslit?).


Same here. I thought that Ian just didn't like Rob and so must like Helen again because she stabbed the bastard


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Same here. I thought that Ian just didn't like Rob and so must like Helen again because she stabbed the bastard


I nearly deleted that bit about stabbing the bastard because it seemed a bit disrespectful to Helen.

Then I remembered it was bloody radio fiction


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 3, 2016)

So can anyone give me a rough run-down of how anyone - even Pat - came to recognise that there might be a motive other than purely hormonal that drove Helen to stab her doting husband? Was it all down to Kirsty? Did anyone start, painfully, to piece things together? And was it excruciating to listen to?


----------



## wiskey (Jun 3, 2016)

What makes you think that's happened at all?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 3, 2016)

wiskey said:


> What makes you think that's happened at all?


Heh, Pat, Tony and Johnny seem to be a bit anti-Rob, tbh. Bit of a turn-up for the books as far as Pat's concerned, at least. And Ian said something sympathetic the other day, which made me think I'd missed a huge chunk of infodump. 

Btw, loved (the drama of) Rob's suggestion a while back that Kirsty had a dyke thing for Helen. 

And no, the Adrian Beal site doesn't seem to have any downloads available after 8 May. I'm loving Ha Archers but it doesn't answer all my questions. (I know, I shouldn't go abroad!)


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2016)

Does anybody watch Machair by the way? It's a Gaelic sort of tv version of the Archers - equally bad and equally compelling.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Does anybody watch Machair by the way? It's a Gaelic sort of tv version of the Archers - equally bad and equally compelling.


No but I'm a sucker for such things. where can I find it?


----------



## Sue (Jun 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Does anybody watch Machair by the way? It's a Gaelic sort of tv version of the Archers - equally bad and equally compelling.


My sister and BIL are fans. Was in the Outer Hebrides (where it was filmed) with them a few years ago, and they were pointing out people who'd been in it in cafes and stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> No but I'm a sucker for such things. where can I find it?



Machair, Series 6: Episode 12

(there's a similar dodgy story line at the moment but as with the Archers you just have to let it wash over you ; the wedding scenes make up for it )


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2016)

Sue said:


> My sister and BIL are fans. Was in the Outer Hebrides (where it was filmed) with them a few years ago, and they were pointing out people who'd been in it in cafes and stuff.



Ooooh impressed did you get their autographs did you did you?  

I'd love to use it to learn a bit of Gaelic but it all washes over me unfortunately.


----------



## Sue (Jun 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Ooooh impressed did you get their autographs did you did you?
> 
> I'd love to use it to learn a bit of Gaelic but it all washes over me unfortunately.


No... Was all a long time ago I guess and most of them have returned to whatever jobs they were doing before it was on so would be a bit strange.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 4, 2016)

You'll all be following Cwmderi's finest in Pobol Y Cwm next...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> You'll all be following Cwmderi's finest in Pobol Y Cwm next...



Wehey looks wonderful why haven't I tried it before? 

Would love to know some Welsh if nothing else because of the similarities to Cornish which I've spectacularly failed to learn.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> So can anyone give me a rough run-down of how anyone - even Pat - came to recognise that there might be a motive other than purely hormonal that drove Helen to stab her doting husband? Was it all down to Kirsty? Did anyone start, painfully, to piece things together? And was it excruciating to listen to?


Eh? Is that a serious question? Have you forgotten how Pat hated Rob for ages, or the whole thing about parents generally being quite soft and supportive to their children?


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 4, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> You'll all be following Cwmderi's finest in Pobol Y Cwm next...



Is that still going ?


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Does anybody watch Machair by the way? It's a Gaelic sort of tv version of the Archers - equally bad and equally compelling.


Did you ever here Westway, the World Service soap? Absolutely abysmal, makes the Archers sound like Beckett


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 4, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Is that still going ?



Five episodes a week


----------



## two sheds (Jun 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> Did you ever here Westway, the World Service soap? Absolutely abysmal, makes the Archers sound like Beckett



I'm sure I did but it was so good that I remember nothing at all about it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2016)

Gideon ffs GIDEON. Wanting to call your baby that should be grounds for withdrawing parental access alone.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Gideon ffs GIDEON. Wanting to call your baby that should be grounds for withdrawing parental access alone.



Having stopped listening, I'm guessing Gideon is Rob Twatchener's choice of name for the baby Damian.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Having stopped listening, I'm guessing Gideon is Rob Twatchener's choice of name for the baby Damian.


Gideon Robert, to be precise.  Helen has already registered the child as John "Jack" Anthony.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Gideon Robert, to be precise.  Helen has already registered the child as John "Jack" Anthony.



And boy did Rob lose it, when he heard she'd done that!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2016)

Possibility of a plot twist here:  The way to add legally recognised first names (in the UK) after the birth has been registered is to get them added during a C of E christening.  And yes, it has to be C of E.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2016)

I am glad the Rob Helen plot is continuing, I am not so sure I would listen so regularly were it over - I don't know if the rest of Ambridge is enough to keep me interested ..


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2016)

Where else would we get such brilliant political insight? That bloody three crop rule, eh...


----------



## Mogden (Jun 5, 2016)

Did anyone else sick up a bit at the kissing or is that just my misophonia.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Did anyone else sick up a bit at the kissing or is that just my misophonia.


what kissing? must have missed that.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 5, 2016)

That bit. You know.



Spoiler



When Justin and Lilian were in the hotel room discussing the sudden escape and how they'd not seen outside since arriving


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2016)

Mogden said:


> That bit. You know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No missed it - must have been making tea during that bit.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 5, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> No missed it - must have been making tea during that bit.


You didn't miss much! In fact tea seems infinitely preferable.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> Eh? Is that a serious question? Have you forgotten how Pat hated Rob for ages, or the whole thing about parents generally being quite soft and supportive to their children?


Given how Pat had been sucking up to Rob for ages and seemed to have had a total encephalectomy, yes, it was a serious question - about the radio soap, not about real life. Inasmuch as it's even possible to have a serious question about The Archers, that is. 

I notice Graham Harvey was earning his keep on the Brexit debate last night, btw. Riveting stuff.  I really must stop listening... though I'm waiting now for the Miranda nemesis. 

ETA: I realise it will be a long wait. They will keep teasing us.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

there _are _other inmates


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2016)

and staff! 

I was starting to wonder.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 6, 2016)

Did anyone else notice the flood and Rob's part in it has started to be mentioned, the chap that went back to Poland too.

It's all about to come out about what a twat he is.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2016)

I still think he was the one who put the dead something in the grain to poison it. I was wrong about scruff admittedly but he did it you mark my words.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Did anyone else notice the flood and Rob's part in it has started to be mentioned, the chap that went back to Poland too.
> 
> It's all about to come out about what a twat he is.


Caroline back shortly, too.  She'll dither over whether to come clean about his behaviour toward the hunt sab - she did lie to the police about it, iirr


----------



## weltweit (Jun 6, 2016)

The most unforgivable is that Rob cheated at cricket ..


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> Caroline back shortly, too.  She'll dither over whether to come clean about his behaviour toward the hunt sab - she did lie to the police about it, iirr


Was it Caroline or Shula who lied?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Did anyone else notice the flood and Rob's part in it has started to be mentioned, the chap that went back to Poland too.
> 
> It's all about to come out about what a twat he is.


Wait til Charlie puts the boot in over the blackmail


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Was it Caroline or Shula who lied?


I think it was Caroline, cos I half recall thinking that she'd still tell Oliver about it, _for the sake of the hunt_, don't you know.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> I think it was Caroline, cos I half recall thinking that she'd still tell Oliver about it, _for the sake of the hunt_, don't you know.


This is what I was thinking of: The Ambridge Socialist: Shula lies to the police


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> This is what I was thinking of: The Ambridge Socialist: Shula lies to the police


Right you are! She did finally tell Caroline n Oliver, who seem to have done nothing about it. A Day in Ambridge

Where has Shula got to lately?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> She did finally tell Caroline n Oliver, who seem to have done nothing about it. A Day in Ambridge


I'd forgotten that! Interesting... 


> Where has Shula got to lately?


Checking up on Alistair's cellphone and expense account, I should think.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 30, 2016)

Have we all lost interest? No views on Hellin's unlikely prison buddy? The great egg theft? None worth sharing anyway...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 30, 2016)

Haven't listened to it for a few weeks, have them recorded on the YouView box but can't face listening to several hours of The Archers...


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 30, 2016)

Same here. I've been away and have catching up to do. I missed some crucial days back at the end of May/beginning of June and never really got back in the groove rut. But the trial will have me hooked again.

(Apologies for the mixed metaphor.)


----------



## wiskey (Jun 30, 2016)

Have been in a field. 

Don't really understand the egg theft. 

Listened to half of last nights - Rob keeps Henry? Good show of sobbing he put on I thought


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2016)

Bannan 

I mean, look at this - isn't that a perfect spacing between houses


----------



## Libertad (Jun 30, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Bannan
> 
> I mean, look at this - isn't that a perfect spacing between houses
> 
> View attachment 89056



Looks a bit cramped to me, everybody knowing your business.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 6, 2016)

wtf is all this crap about Waynes gf??

I do try with the Archers but recently it's become too absurd even for me


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2016)

B was for 'bastard'


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 10, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ @ Tip / Poby.

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2016)

(((Scruff)))


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 10, 2016)

So, is Helen just about to reveal all and provide Anna with what she needs to prove provocation, or whatever it is she should be trying to prove?

Is Shula going to come forward?

What about Jess?

Since Emma used to be friend of Helen and has witnessed what a shit Rob can be towards the child, will she be called in some way?

What do people think is going to happen at the social services meeting? Anything?

Does Joe Grundy really believe his own hype about the elves being real?

So many questions!


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2016)

I've just realised I'm going to be holidaying near Tenby at the same time as Pat, Tony and Little Horror. I'll keep an eye out


----------



## wiskey (Aug 10, 2016)

belboid said:


> I've just realised I'm going to be holidaying near Tenby at the same time as Pat, Tony and Little Horror. I'll keep an eye out


Take a moment to drown him if possible


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Take a moment to drown him if possible


Whilst wearing my Rob mask


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Take a moment to drown him if possible


Oh god, can you imagine the wailing? After all this is over, I want Helen to shuffle quietly off to the sidelines, where she belongs. Far too much of her, Pip and Kate at the moment for my liking


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 10, 2016)

Tenby is good for dramatic cliff pushing


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Oh god, can you imagine the wailing? After all this is over, I want Helen to shuffle quietly off to the sidelines, where she belongs. Far too much of her, Pip and Kate at the moment for my liking


Kate is (can be) funny, at least.

"How dare you!  Call me nearly forty" has to be one of my favourite lines in years


----------



## a_chap (Aug 10, 2016)

Dear god. When you look on Twitter and Shula is trending


----------



## wiskey (Aug 10, 2016)

Missed tonight, but I think Emma is going to be either the undoing of Rob or called as a character witness for him...


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 12, 2016)

Hope so.  I like Emma.  I just hope the SW don't try and break her and Ed up - I really like their relationship.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

What was Rob up to going to Jess's place like that?


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> What was Rob up to going to Jess's place like that?



he's guessed she's going to be spoken to by Helen's brief and is being all nice to her so she's nice about him if/when it comes to it?

same as the "stewardship" of Henry that's currently taking place - so he'll be favourable about him to the CAFCASS officer...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

Jess should be spoken to tonight so lets see what effect it has had.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2016)

Surely Rob arriving out of the blue and playing perfect daddy isn't going to change the opinion she's spent years forming of him.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Surely Rob arriving out of the blue and playing perfect daddy isn't going to change the opinion she's spent years forming of him.


I think it was more him letting her know that he knows where she lives!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I think it was more him letting her know that he knows where she lives!


But he's been there before I'm sure


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Surely Rob arriving out of the blue and playing perfect daddy isn't going to change the opinion she's spent years forming of him.



you'd have thought not but this is the Archers


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> you'd have thought not but this is the Archers


I expect to learn more tonight!


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I think it was more him letting her know that he knows where she lives!



could have been an implied-threat type visit, however he was so saccharinely nice, i think not...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> could have been an implied-threat type visit, however he was so saccharinely nice, i think not...


Oh I think it was a warning, "look Jess I can be here anytime .. so don't do anything silly!"


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Oh I think it was a warning, "look Jess I can be here anytime .. so don't do anything silly!"



hmm, maybe...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> you'd have thought not but this is the Archers


In which case he'll probably call her as a character witness any moment


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2016)

hah


----------



## Ms T (Aug 13, 2016)

Definitely a threat!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2016)

yes definitely an implied threat - he mentioned her kid

/disappointed i'm getting drawn into it


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 26, 2016)

catching up this morning. who the hell are Freddy and Lilly?


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 26, 2016)

Elizabeth's twins. Freddy is a bit drippy and dreamy and Lily is a swot.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 27, 2016)

looks like Kaz has done/has tried to do herself in. wonder how it will impact on Helen...


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Surely Rob arriving out of the blue and playing perfect daddy isn't going to change the opinion she's spent years forming of him.


I took that to be a threat, it worked too.
Now I just hope that whatever Kaz has done will spur Helen on to revealing all about Rob.

It's not even real, why do I care


----------



## Greebo (Aug 27, 2016)

Shirl said:


> <snip> It's not even real, why do I care


Don't be so hard on yourself - your reaction just shows that the actors and the scriptwriters have done their jobs well.
"...Is it not monstrous that this player here,
But in a fiction, in a dream of passion,
Could force his soul so to his own conceit
That from her working all his visage wann'd,
Tears in his eyes, distraction in's aspect,
A broken voice, and his whole function suiting
With forms to his conceit? and all for nothing!
For Hecuba!
What's Hecuba to him, or he to Hecuba,
That he should weep for her? What would he do,
Had he the motive and the cue for passion
That I have?..."
Hamlet


----------



## Libertad (Aug 27, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself - your reaction just shows that the actors and the scriptwriters have done their jobs well.
> "...Is it not monstrous that this player here,
> But in a fiction, in a dream of passion,
> Could force his soul so to his own conceit
> ...



That Bert Fry has got a lovely way with words.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2016)

Shula against Elizabeth in a fight to the death over the local GP Dr Lock..... Haven't we been here before? 

And as for Pip & Toby-Rex


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2016)

Apparently the Helen court case starts next Sunday.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Apparently the Helen court case starts next Sunday.


Unusual day to start a trial.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2016)

belboid said:


> Unusual day to start a trial.


Yes, I thought that, but there was a R4 trailer which said that so I assume it is true.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

Bit of a sidetrack but does anybody else listening to the catch up start in at 17 seconds to miss the jaunty music?


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Yes, I thought that, but there was a R4 trailer which said that so I assume it is true.


You do recall today is Monday don't you?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2016)

belboid said:


> You do recall today is Monday don't you?


yes yes


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

And tomorrow's Tuesday?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Bit of a sidetrack but does anybody else listening to the catch up start in at 17 seconds to miss the jaunty music?


22 seconds ... I wait for it to start and use the +20 seconds feature


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 29, 2016)

I just read in the paper that the court case starts broadcast on Sunday. I guess Monday starts early in Ambridge.
PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News

E2A that link is to_ Archers' fans rally as Helen goes on trial_ in today's _*i*_, from pressreader.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

wiskey said:


> 22 seconds ... I wait for it to start and use the +20 seconds feature



17 on my puter rrrrrrregular but good choice  

and I know nothing about this +20 seconds feature is it on the bbc palyer?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I know nothing about this +20 seconds feature is it on the bbc palyer?



on the Android radio app you can FF or RW by 20 second chunks


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

ah ok ta I don't have that

but I think you'll find they're 15 second chunks


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> ah ok ta I don't have that
> 
> but I think you'll find they're 15 second chunks


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

You don't impress me with your techy skills I just checked it on the bbc page. Well known bbc can't be trusted on its political content but does at least get the time right 

29/08/2016, The Archers - BBC Radio 4

I'm fairly confident about this given its importance to enjoyable r4 listening.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> You don't impress me with your techy skills .....
> 
> I'm fairly confident about this given its importance to enjoyable r4 listening.



well I impressed myself  

and I have no idea what you are talking about now


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

if you play the episode in that link you will note: 

1) beginning of said music is at 0 seconds
2) end of said music and start of said programme is at 17 seconds
3) qed


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

sings: "It's all gone quiet over there ..." ♫


----------



## wiskey (Aug 30, 2016)

two sheds said:


> if you play the episode in that link you will note:
> 
> 1) beginning of said music is at 0 seconds
> 2) end of said music and start of said programme is at 17 seconds
> 3) qed



You're just daft!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2016)

sorry about the triumphalism last night  but it's important not to mislead people about this


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2016)

Has anyone been seeing these "soilidari tea" posts on twitter?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Has anyone been seeing these "soilidari tea" posts on twitter?



My SIL mentioned it to me but I had no idea what she was on about.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

Have to confess it's not looking good for Helen ... but if I'm ever in court I want a mate like Kirsty


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2016)

All that blurting out by Kirsty - aren't these things that Anna could have brought out in cross-examination?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm sure judges do threaten witnesses with contempt of court after something like that. It's always puzzled me though because you say you'll tell "the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth" so if you don't say what you believe it's breaking your oath.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

There's a bit of a difference between opinion and truth tho

That said, Anna is doing a very good job of sounding like a shite lawyer


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 6, 2016)

surely she's going to remember - AND TELL SOMEONE - that he raped her?! right?? RIGHT?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 6, 2016)

I keep thinking about that! Did she ever tell anyone? Kirsty? 

Perhaps she is in denial. 

But I also think they're building up to a reveal on that, because her mood and feelings towards Rob changed at that point (obviously) and those who know that she was raped think it's obvious.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 6, 2016)

Having not mentioned it in statements or at any time previously, it's not going to look very convincing if she brings it up now...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> surely she's going to remember - AND TELL SOMEONE - that he raped her?! right?? RIGHT?



Her mate in prison (Kaz?) basically told her to tell her brief she'd been raped.  She hasn't as yet so I reckon it will come out on the stand for full dramatic impact.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm hoping his brother saw him on tv news and turns up to say the Rob attacked because Ursula preferred him to Rob him and that's why he's in a wheelchair.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

They have the clip up again, listening to it in isolation from the rest of the episode, it really is much clearer than I remembered it being as to Rob being about to assault Henry.

Send the fucker daaaaarnnnn 

The Archers moment that everyone is talking about, Radio 4 in Four - BBC Radio 4


----------



## two sheds (Sep 6, 2016)

Why don't they just play that recording in court?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> They have the clip up again, listening to it in isolation from the rest of the episode, it really is much clearer than I remembered it being as to Rob being about to assault Henry.
> 
> Send the fucker daaaaarnnnn
> 
> The Archers moment that everyone is talking about, Radio 4 in Four - BBC Radio 4


That's worse than I remembered it. The fucker better not get away with that.

Actually, if Helen gets off can the tables be turned and him be tried for what he did and tried to do to Helen?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Why don't they just play that recording in court?


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> That's worse than I remembered it. The fucker better not get away with that.
> 
> Actually, if Helen gets off can the tables be turned and him be tried for what he did and tried to do to Helen?


_Can _be.  Whether they would be, without some devastating bit of evidence (which will surely be saved for an appeal), I doubt they would tho


----------



## two sheds (Sep 6, 2016)

has anyone heard Helen in another soap/starting up a different dramatic career? If so I think she's in for a long stretch


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

If Helen goes down that's IT. No more Archers for me even though I've listened for about 40 years.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm hoping his brother saw him on tv news and turns up to say the Rob attacked because Ursula preferred him to Rob him and that's why he's in a wheelchair.




I think that I missed this bit


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

This is going to be the quickest trial ever, they are whizzing through witnesses.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

YES!
Well done Ms T


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I think that I missed this bit


It was just my fantasy outcome.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

wiskey said:


> This is going to be the quickest trial ever, they are whizzing through witnesses.


A week is probably about right, we're only getting selected highlights, don't forget.

Quite an ending there. While annoyingly melodramatic, bloody well acted by Ms Patikas


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> It was just my fantasy outcome.


Oh lol


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Her mate in prison (Kaz?) basically told her to tell her brief she'd been raped.  She hasn't as yet so I reckon it will come out on the stand for full dramatic impact.



Spot on!


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

What actually happened when Anna turned her back? Was the log of the helpline call a last minute discovery? I couldn't quite work it out


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 6, 2016)

Something about "And is she with them at the moment?"


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Something about "And is she with them at the moment?"


Aah, Jess?

Which would make the helpline 'ambush' all the more dubious, but still.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 6, 2016)

I would have liked to hear Anna's cross examination of Kirsty.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Something about "And is she with them at the moment?"


Must be Jess.

Apparently there's an extended episode on Sunday night.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 6, 2016)

oooooooooo


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes I think it's Jess too. I can start listening again properly now except for annoying Pat'n'Tone talking through everything.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 7, 2016)

gosh well that (last night's) was all a bit emotional   

still, FINALLY!  send him down


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2016)

Is this the first we've heard of the "again and again"? I only recall the once. Nice bit of dramatic surprise there, reminding the audience they don't know everything going on. Like that time Caroline said to Brian when he started getting fresh: "Don't let's start that all over again."


----------



## wiskey (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Is this the first we've heard of the "again and again"?



I thought that!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Is this the first we've heard of the "again and again"? I only recall the once. Nice bit of dramatic surprise there, reminding the audience they don't know everything going on. Like that time Caroline said to Brian when he started getting fresh: "Don't let's start that all over again."


But they did have a long affair  or are you talking about before that?


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2016)

Did they? It must have been during one of the periods when I didn't listen. I take it back then; I'd always regarded it as one of the high points of their script writing.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Must be Jess.
> 
> Apparently there's an extended episode on Sunday night.


An hour long  can't wait to hear that!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Did they? It must have been during one of the periods when I didn't listen. I take it back then; I'd always regarded it as one of the high points of their script writing.


Yeh, it was years ago but it went on for quite some time. I can't remember how it ended but I think Jennifer found out about it.

eta 1985 according to google.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks. Disappointing.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Is this the first we've heard of the "again and again"? I only recall the once. Nice bit of dramatic surprise there, reminding the audience they don't know everything going on. Like that time Caroline said to Brian when he started getting fresh: "Don't let's start that all over again."


It was at least twice - the night that Henwee was conceived and then there was another time too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 7, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It was at least twice - the night that Henwee was conceived and then there was another time too


Don't you mean Gideon? (is that what Rob calls Jack? I have forgotten...)


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2016)

Eh? I thought Henwee was IVF, long before she met Rob. You mean Jack/Gideon?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Eh? I thought Henwee was IVF, long before she met Rob. You mean Jack/Gideon?


Oh sorry - yes of course


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 7, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Is this the first we've heard of the "again and again"?



yeh i think so. although there may have been a scene i recall where he was building up to sex, and she didn't want it, but we didn't hear the rape as we did previously...


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh i think so. although there may have been a scene i recall where he was building up to sex, and she didn't want it, but we didn't hear the rape as we did previously...


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 7, 2016)

For anyone who isn't aware, Women's Aid are currently running a campaign for refuges - the proposed benefit caps for housing benefit is being considered for supported housing.  If it is voted in, 67% of refuges will have no choice but to close.  This is an out and out attack on women's right to access safety and support.

Please support the real life Helens and spread the word:

SOS: Save Refuges, Save Lives - Womens Aid


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 7, 2016)

After listening in the car tonight mr loo said 

"It's a shame that previous episodes of The Archers aren't admissible in court"

Reckon he has a point there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 8, 2016)

My donation page inspired by The Archers has raised over £135,000


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2016)

Ohh, the dilemma! Will the trial be able to continue? Of course it bloody will, worst cliffhanger _ever_


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2016)

The prosecution may decide because of the new evidence they don't want to continue, or it could be a mistrial and the prosecution may decide not to start again. At the moment off air I expect Ambridge is building its wicker man ready for rob the rapist to burn.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2016)

Bloody twitter


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 8, 2016)

Must confess I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Must confess I didn't see that one coming.


My deep irritation is that this seems to have been just about the only thing on the scriptwriters' mind. It's utterly implausible. It shows complete contempt to the storyline (so far), the characters, and the listeners. And they didn't even fucking bother to develop it.

It's not like it's actually a meaningful part of a plot, that's been carefully worked in, or developed to any extent at all. 

It's just, wham, there you are, his honour bob has discovered the clunkiest fucking plot device ever, fuck you listeners. In thirty fucking seconds.

And next week, the fucking rapture comes to Ambridge, and Joe's ferrets are amazed to find they're the only fuckers left behind. Except for Nigel, who turns out to be Jesus resurrected.

Fuck this.

Total scriptwriter melodramatic bullshit. Fuck them all in the ear, bunch of fucking cunts.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The prosecution may decide because of the new evidence they don't want to continue, or it could be a mistrial and the prosecution may decide not to start again. At the moment off air I expect Ambridge is building its wicker man ready for rob the rapist to burn.


They're hardly "building" anything.

It's a fucking twenty second portakabin plot device, dropped in on juggernaut by a driver ripped on ketamine.

Fuck them. The scriptwriting cunts.

I hope their next careers jobs are writing Count Arthur Fucking Strong.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs quoad don't you think they have plot left for Friday and their hour long Sunday edition? The tweeting episode permits the judge to throw out the case against Helen, (no case to answer) and the prosecutor then to bring a prosecution for rape against Rob.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> mrs quoad don't you think they have plot left for Friday and their hour long Sunday edition? The tweeting episode permits the judge to throw out the case against Helen, (no case to answer) and the prosecutor then to bring a prosecution for rape against Rob.


When they do this, tonight will still stand as an unforgivable twenty-second stack of clunky, melodramatic fucking bullshit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

And beyond that, they've spent over a year developing a plot line about domestic violence and intimate control, a lead character had finally disclosed her repeated rape, another character who suffered for years finally comes forward and feels able to speak about her abuser / her repeated rape. And there's a backdrop of intergenerational violent, male control.

And the fucking "cliffhanger" is about a non-event by some non-cunt in a context that's even rarer than women stabbing their husbands, developed in a non-context by a bunch of cunts who are after nothing more than twenty seconds of surprise.

And who couldn't even be bothered to work it into the script in a semi-coherent way, or do anything with it beyond "fuck you, listeners. Here's some shit."

Fuck them all, and fuck every fucker complicit with its development and broadcast.

The fucking massively fucking cuntish fucking fuckers.

Cunts.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 8, 2016)

Well said, we finally hear what sort of person Bruce is and how Rob might have been influenced by him, as well as what Canada was really like for Jess and they rubbish it all in one foul - and entirely unnecessary - swoop


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2016)

I think the tweeting thing was just a device to close this 15 minutes with a little added drama, it is still possible that Friday's episode may continue as this one left off, the case may just continue as is ..


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I think the tweeting thing was just a device to close this 15 minutes with a little added drama,



Yes.

That's precisely my point, and precisely my grievance.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Yes.
> 
> That's precisely my point, and precisely my grievance.


How would your preferred ending have sounded?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> How would your preferred ending have sounded?


There is a mass of content in the trial. It has been built up over in excess of a year.

The sole content of the final twenty seconds of today is "drama."

The sole point, afaict, is so that listeners say "OMFG DRAMA," and "OMFG the scriptwriters are SO clever."

There is literally fuck all else there. That is the sum content of the ending. Which "everyone" is talking about. Instead of the actual contents of the trial. Or the issues the trial (and Jess' testimony, and Rob's shit dad) raises. 

As I argued earlier, it's implausible, context free, entirely without any form of development, and centred on non-characters. It's vapid. It's melodramatic.

And in the context of what else is going on, to have something that is - literally - beyond pointless dropped in for no purpose other than shock / "aren't we clever" value in the final 20s is a fucking disgrace. It's vacuous, sensationalist bullshit, and an insult to all that's gone before.

And that is all that I've seen on archers discussions - comments about how clever the scriptwriters were, "omfg totes didn't see that!", and pretty much fuck all about the actual content or implications of the trial.

I seriously wonder if they've received advice from someone in some professional role who suggested that the actual trial content is far too hard for fluffy listeners to bear, and so it's best to take their minds off it with some total content-free bullshit at the end.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 8, 2016)

They could have just not included the bit about Twitter and the juror and nobody would have thought anything was missing... As it was it felt forced.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> And that is all that I've seen on archers discussions - comments about how clever the scriptwriters were, "omfg totes didn't see that!", and pretty much fuck all about the actual content or implications of the trial.


What sites do you go on??!! Pretty much everything I've seen has been "that was a shit bit, there's an hour long episode on Sunday so we know the trial goes ahead. Anyway, back to the episode..."


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> What sites do you go on??!! Pretty much everything I've seen has been "that was a shit bit, there's an hour long episode on Sunday so we know the trial goes ahead. Anyway, back to the episode..."


Different ones, clearly!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2016)

It's people like you discussing it on social media sites that got the trial stopped


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Different ones, clearly!


I recommend changing them then!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> I recommend changing them then!


Change the fucking scriptwriters, and I'll change my forums, thumbs.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 9, 2016)

My annual appraisal, yesterday:

Boss: "Education, press, blah blah... Fallon was all over the news yesterday..." 
Me: "No don't tell me! I haven't listened to that episode yet!" 
Boss: "I meant MICHAEL Fallon."


----------



## Shirl (Sep 9, 2016)

What about poor Ian. He now knows about the fruit picker too. I wonder how that's going to pan out. Post trial big story?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What about poor Ian. He now knows about the fruit picker too. I wonder how that's going to pan out. Post trial big story?


How did that happen, I must have missed that .. ??


----------



## Shirl (Sep 9, 2016)

The prosecution brought up the fact that Ian didn't like Rob because Rob told him about the affairs with the picker and the farm manager but I don't think he did tell him about the picker. He knows now though


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2016)

Can we just have a Pat free episode!! Ffs


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 9, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Can we just have a Pat free episode!! Ffs


I came to a realisation about this which is that it's the acting that is so grating more than the writing, although that's bad enough. It's the loud hysteria - it's totally uncharacteristic of Pat. I can imagine her beating herself up about the whole thing but the loud wailing, no.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I came to a realisation about this which is that it's the acting that is so grating more than the writing, although that's bad enough. It's the loud hysteria - it's totally uncharacteristic of Pat. I can imagine her beating herself up about the whole thing but the loud wailing, no.


Hmm, although it is mindnumbingly annoying, I think it's all too plausible too. I had (have) an issue with her suddenly stopping disliking Rob, but her current breakdown does flow from that. Consumed by guilt, thinks she can't cope. Again. What kind of mother...etc etc. 

It does bloody grate tho


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Consumed by guilt, thinks she can't cope. Again. What kind of mother...etc etc.



Yeah but that's not exactly Pat of old though is it? She's become a proper wet blanket. 

Even Tony crying was believe able.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs quoad hope you are happy, the twitter juror did not waylay proceedings much.

What are the options for the jury, guilty or not guilty I am sure but what about attempted manslaughter etc ?


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2016)

Dame Eileen Atkins, Nigel Havers and Catherine Tate to deliberate over Helen Titchener’s fate

Not sure about this


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Dame Eileen Atkins, Nigel Havers and Catherine Tate to deliberate over Helen Titchener’s fate
> 
> Not sure about this


a star-studded jury


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Yeah but that's not exactly Pat of old though is it? She's become a proper wet blanket.
> 
> Even Tony crying was believe able.


Absolutely not. But that change was made well over a year ago. It is _now_ just about in character, she's crushed too, Helen isn't the only one affected. That's quite plausible I think


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> a star-studded jury


Not to mention someone back from the dead!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2016)

weltweit said:


> mrs quoad hope you are happy, the twitter juror did not waylay proceedings much.
> 
> What are the options for the jury, guilty or not guilty I am sure but what about attempted manslaughter etc ?


I think they can only say yes or no to murder. 

When I was foreman of the jury at a rape/kidnap case at the Old Bailey we had to acquit him because you have to convict on the evidence in front of you and it just wasn't there... We all knew he did it though


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Dame Eileen Atkins, Nigel Havers and Catherine Tate to deliberate over Helen Titchener’s fate
> 
> Not sure about this


Ohhhh somehow I'd missed that Sundays episode is Sean O'connors last one  

Hopefully we can get back to usual soon then.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2016)

weltweit said:


> mrs quoad hope you are happy, the twitter juror did not waylay proceedings much.


See above. 

Fuck the fucking cunts. Fuckers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I think they can only say yes or no to murder.
> 
> When I was foreman of the jury at a rape/kidnap case at the Old Bailey we had to acquit him because you have to convict on the evidence in front of you and it just wasn't there... We all knew he did it though


There's two charges, iirc. Don't quote me on this, but I think attempted murder and gbh s.18 / with intent (as the lesser option, if they want to acquit on the attempted murder but are well up for sanctioning stabby behaviour).


----------



## red & green (Sep 9, 2016)

Anna Tregorran has to be the worst brief


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not sure the CPS bloke  is up to much either


----------



## red & green (Sep 9, 2016)

Well you could be right because he didn't object to her leading questions


----------



## a_chap (Sep 10, 2016)

Had to catch up with Weds, Thurs & Fri's episodes as I'm on hols in The Land That O2 forgot.

Would have had a rant except Mrs Q did it better. However, I'd like to express my contempt for the pitiful acting ability once again displayed by Tom's character.

Having recently bought DVDs of episodes of Crown Court it rankles having to listen to courtroom "drama" evidently written by ten year olds.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Just starting to prepare dinner.

Does the shop bought custard go _in _the tuna bake, like a white sauce, or over the top, like gravy?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Mogden (Sep 11, 2016)

Half an hour to go!


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

If they don't give the verdict after this episode I'm going to Birmingham to join the angry mob.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

I've just gone all goosey


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

A380 said:


> If they don't give the verdict *after* this episode I'm going to Birmingham to join the angry mob.


I'm hoping its included in it


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

((((Nigel))))


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Both Nigel's are fairly wanky aren't they?


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

Such realism


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

That's the jury ^^^

*Pops audio drama bubble*


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry, was that a hash cookie reference?


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh Nigel, push him off the roof again.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

Actually close to switching this off.


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

Central casting is us .


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hurrah!


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

How the fuck did that happen with that jury?


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

Time dilation machine.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

That was ridiculous


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

It's almost as if it's not real.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

A380 said:


> It's almost as if it's not real.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Hell yes!


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

News just in; a 747 has just crashed on Ambridge and Nigel has just come out of the shower to say good morning to Elizabeth.


Not often you hear the full theme tune either.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 11, 2016)

Ooo that Rob thing about her still being attractive was very wrong.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

All that deliberation crap, what was that for? I suppose they think that was jeopardy.

I'm not sure anyone listening would have believed for one second Helen would have been found guilty.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> All that deliberation crap, what was that for? I suppose they think that was jeopardy.
> 
> I'm not sure anyone listening would have believed for one second Helen would have been found guilty.


I thought earlier she might be found guilty of wounding with intent. Quite well done early on, then they just rewrote 12 Angry Men a little


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Interesting use of the full, old version of the theme. 

And good riddance to Sean O'Connor


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> I thought earlier she might be found guilty of wounding with intent. Quite well done early on, then they just rewrote 12 Angry Men a little


I thought the quality of the drama was more Itchy and Scratchy  than 12 Angry Men.


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> Interesting use of the full, old version of the theme.
> 
> And good riddance to Sean O'Connor




Barwick Green in full.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Itchy & Scratchy is way more realistic


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2016)

The critical period when the opinion of the jury went from largely guilty to 10-1 against was not heard. I don't know how they changed their minds so much.


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The critical period when the opinion of the jury went from largely guilty to 10-1 against was not heard. I don't know how they changed their minds so much.


Perhaps someone googled iPlayer on their mobile in the jury room and listened to a few recent omnibus editions. No other way it could have happened.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2016)

I didn't recognise Havers' voice, nor Tate's ... Only realised afterwards.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I didn't recognise Havers' voice, nor Tate's ... Only realised afterwards.



I knew Catherine Tate's voice but really couldn't place it, it was quite distracting.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The critical period when the opinion of the jury went from largely guilty to 10-1 against was not heard. I don't know how they changed their minds so much.


Three would never go Guilty, and it seemed to be five all, before each other juror's prejudices were exposed, and their hypocrisy thrown back in their face to, presumably, make them crumble - exactly as in 12 angry Men.  I did quite like the fact that it seems to have been Nigel who was the one who stayed Utter Bastard


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> Three would never go Guilty, and it seemed to be five all, before each other juror's prejudices were exposed, and their hypocrisy thrown back in their face to, presumably, make them crumble - exactly as in 12 angry Men.  I did quite like the fact that it seems to have been Nigel who was the one who stayed Utter Bastard


Perhaps Helen was on the roof as well and prised Nigel's fingers off the ledge after David pushed him over? That would explain a lot.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2016)

Justin Elliott sure picked a suitable estate manager there eh ?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2016)

That episode was a shower of shite. I'm hoping for a return to form tomorrow when SOC has fucked off back to his natural home


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Would Nigel Havers  have been allowed to serve if his wife had made such (vague) allegations about him? Allegations seemingly upheld in a court.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> Would Nigel Havers  have been allowed to serve if his wife had made such (vague) allegations about him? Allegations seemingly upheld in a court.


Yes, unless the defence barrister knew about it, when she could have challenged him on selection.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2016)

I didn't enjoy that as much as I thought I might


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 11, 2016)

It felt like a dramatised instruction on How Juries Work from a 1950s educational film.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2016)

Fucking abysmal. 

Goes to show that years upon years of acting in familiar, well-known roles really does have an effect. 

This was like a shamateur mishmash of arbitrary bollocks, over-voiced by individual non-archers-entities who were keen to take home the "Loudest Rendition of Individual Lines" trophy, 2016.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2016)

I would fucking pay for 45 mins of tonight (ie, every single second involving non-archers cast) to be re-scripted and re-voiced, with a starring cast of Freda [pre-flood], Bagger, Snatch, Sabrina Thwaite, Derek Fletcher, Fat Paul and Molly Fucking Button.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> It felt like a dramatised instruction on How Juries Work from a 1950s educational film.


That's because it was based on the script of a 1950s film, I guess


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> That's because it was based on the script of a 1950s film, I guess


The thing about a successful homage is that it doesn't rely on a dysfunctional understanding of a script from 60 years ago in order to work.

I've got 12 Angry Men somewhere.

I've watched it a couple of times.

Half way through tonight, I commented to my wife - oh, sounds a lot like they're taking off 12 angry men.

That doesn't mitigate the point that tonight was fucking shit. The acting was abysmal. The "all star cast" were a wet sack of shit, rubbed on the corpse of a month-old dead summer badger, and dunked in rancid cat puke. The script was fucking dire.

Total waste of 45 minutes of my life. Jury deliberations added nothing but exponentially spiralling levels of irritation and annoyance, over and above what the bog standard archers cast were able to deliver.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

I thought the acting was perfectly reasonable considering what they had to work with. The problem was they were all archetypes rather than characters


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> ...That doesn't mitigate the point that tonight was fucking shit. The acting was abysmal. The "all star cast" were a wet sack of shit, rubbed on the corpse of a month-old dead summer badger, and dunked in rancid cat puke. The script was fucking dire.
> 
> Total waste of 45 minutes of my life. Jury deliberations added nothing but exponentially spiralling levels of irritation and annoyance, over and above what the bog standard archers cast were able to deliver.


So, did you like it or not?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 11, 2016)

yeh sitting on the fence as always


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Yes, unless the defence barrister knew about it, when she could have challenged him on selection.


Should have come up in a pre trial questionnaire, iirr. If he didn't mention it he should be in trouble. If he did n she ignored it, she's a fool!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 11, 2016)

With all the cutbacks it's hard getting actors with the right legal training nowadays.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 11, 2016)

As regular listeners might know (er... I mean listeners to the rubbish I post on here) I'm holidaying in 1950s Britain where the internet doesn't exist. So was only able to listen after a trip to a pub with WiFi where I could download, retire to Butlin's chalet and then listen.

To say it was fucking awful would be to undermine the once-shocking nature of the word "fucking".

It's fucking awfulness could be cameo'd by Pat's dialogue after the two not guilty verdicts ... and feel free to add layers of ridiculous overacting ... "Oh Tony! I don't know what it means".


----------



## Shirl (Sep 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> Should have come up in a pre trial questionnaire, iirr. If he didn't mention it he should be in trouble. If he did n she ignored it, she's a fool!


I don't remember being given a pre trial questionnaire


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I don't remember being given a pre trial questionnaire


Must be a new thing. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 12, 2016)

listened to half of this this morning en route to work. glad i tuned in here and now know so i don't have to listen to the rest. what a load of utter fucking tosh that was with the jury


----------



## A380 (Sep 12, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> listened to half of this this morning en route to work. glad i tuned in here and now know so i don't have to listen to the rest. what a load of utter fucking tosh that was with the jury


What did you think about the gun fight?


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 12, 2016)

A380 said:


> What did you think about the gun fight?



assuming that's a joke!


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I don't remember being given a pre trial questionnaire


Actually it's done via a dbs check now, my mistake.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 12, 2016)

Tristan's story.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> I knew Catherine Tate's voice but really couldn't place it, it was quite distracting.


God, I hate Catherine Tate - she only ever plays the same character.

And I'm not enjoying hearing Bigot Nigel.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 12, 2016)

Fiona Sturges gives it two stars in the _i_, which makes a change from all the endless self-congratulatory guff Auntie has been running.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2016)

Pat and Tony really do make it all about them, don't they.  (Can you tell I'm listening to the 2pm repeat?)


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Pat and Tony really do make it all about them, don't they.  (Can you tell I'm listening to the 2pm repeat?)



Was the 2pm repeat the whole turgid hour long episode?

You have my sympathies.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Was the 2pm repeat the whole turgid hour long episode?
> 
> You have my sympathies.


Yup. It was very cringe making.  And as a result I couldn't be bothered to listen to this evening's episode


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Yup. It was very cringe making.  And as a result I couldn't be bothered to listen to this evening's episode


Which is a shame because it was quite good! SOC has left the building. We need to get the bunting out


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 12, 2016)

ok, I'll listen tomorrow at 2pm, and yes bunting definitely in order - stupid man.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 15, 2016)

And yet ... And yet ... We still have this ridiculous Grundy/Sterling 'let me give you my very expensive house' saga ... 

I thought we were getting back to the Proper Archers


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2016)

That IS proper Archers.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> That IS proper Archers.


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2016)

Escaped Grudy ferret? Please.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2016)

A380 said:


> Escaped Grudy ferret? Please.





belboid said:


> That IS proper Archers.


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, I was half expecting an abduction. They've clearly decided to ditch the melodrama for a while.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 16, 2016)

Well that was a bloody sight better


----------



## Shirl (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't believe how good the Archers was tonight. I didn't recognise the writer's name, is he new? I like his style tonight anyway


----------



## Mogden (Sep 16, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I can't believe how good the Archers was tonight. I didn't recognise the writer's name, is he new? I like his style tonight anyway


I thought it was ace! Just the right side of schmaltzy. And the end made me chuckle  If they are new, we need more like that from them!


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 16, 2016)

That made me very happy - was half expecting Rob T to disappear in a puff of smoke.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2016)

It's whatsername and toby all over again


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2016)

Has no one posted Her Holiness, Nancy Banks Smith, review of the trial yet? It's absolutely spot on, as always

Nancy Banks-Smith on The Archers trial – is it safe to come out now?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 17, 2016)

belboid said:


> Has no one posted Her Holiness, Nancy Banks Smith, review of the trial yet? It's absolutely spot on, as always
> 
> Nancy Banks-Smith on The Archers trial – is it safe to come out now?


"Sean O’Connor, The Archers’ exciting editor."



Exiting, surely?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)

Every time I hear Peggy I think immediately of Zippy from 'Rainbow'.


----------



## izz (Sep 17, 2016)

belboid said:


> Has no one posted Her Holiness, Nancy Banks Smith, review of the trial yet? It's absolutely spot on, as always
> 
> Nancy Banks-Smith on The Archers trial – is it safe to come out now?


THAT was an absolute belter of a piece of writing. #NancyBanks-SmithFangirl


----------



## wiskey (Sep 18, 2016)

Just heard the custody episode on catch up... I feel a bit sorry for Rob. Not for the emotional abuse obv, he's still a scumbag... But he's also the product of his upbringing and his godawful parents. And I genuinely think he enjoyed having Henry in his life.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 18, 2016)

Thinks about it for a second... nope. Rob still deserves all he gets.

Irrespective of the influence of his upbringing he can still make his own decisions. He's still a cunt.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2016)

He enjoyed having Henry to dominate and control. I hope Rob drowns in a slurry pit.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2016)

The Archers needs a baddie.

Who else is there?


----------



## Athos (Sep 18, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Just heard the custody episode on catch up... I feel a bit sorry for Rob. Not for the emotional abuse obv, he's still a scumbag... But he's also the product of his upbringing and his godawful parents. And I genuinely think he enjoyed having Henry in his life.


Fuck that. He's a cunt, who deserves everything he gets. And more. I'm still hoping Tom fills him in.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2016)

I sometimes wonder what the actors' reactions are when they get the most godawful shite plot lines or dialogue. Do they ever say anything? Or do they simply sigh and take the money?

This message was brought to you by David Archer's Utterly Unrealistic Tantrums To Josh & Pip.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 21, 2016)

Did Kenton just say that Phoebe was going to Glasgow University?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2016)

Mushrooms?

Mushrooms ..


----------



## mango5 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cripes. They're doing it again. *The Archers in fact and fiction: Academic analyses of life in rural Borsetshire*


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Cripes. They're doing it again. *The Archers in fact and fiction: Academic analyses of life in rural Borsetshire*


Carenza Lewis? She used to be on Time Team. 8)


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2016)

> Papers might include but are by no means limited to:
> 
> ·		 Clicktivism and crowd-sourcing philanthropy
> 
> ...



They clearly need a paper on  "The housing crisis in South Borsetshire" from an anarchist and revolutionary socialist perspective.

Working class Grundies (characatured by the state broadcaster as criminals and layabouts who vandalize the house and grounds to put off prospective buyers) being driven out of their home for an investment home for the middle class. The BBC also vilifying the womanas the greedy one with the philanthropic male coming to the rescue and showing his sympathy for the lower orders by joining in the cider club.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 29, 2016)

Rob's obvs going to try and kidnap Jack (and possibly Henry). or at least he is in my mind. i'm finding it all a bit dull after the drama of the - ooo - last 2 years


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> They clearly need a paper on  "The housing crisis in South Borsetshire" from an anarchist and revolutionary socialist perspective.
> 
> .


Do it!  I'm thinking of doing one about the tyranny of the church flower arranging rota.


----------



## kalmatthew (Sep 30, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> Rob's obvs going to try and kidnap Jack (and possibly Henry). or at least he is in my mind. i'm finding it all a bit dull after the drama of the - ooo - last 2 years


Listening to last night I'm half expecting Jazza to lie in wait for Rob and give him a kicking.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 1, 2016)

well last night's was pretty dramatic


----------



## wiskey (Oct 1, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> Rob's obvs going to try and kidnap Jack (and possibly Henry). or at least he is in my mind. i'm finding it all a bit dull after the drama of the - ooo - last 2 years



I think so too.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm with Jill. If one of my family had invited someone that they knew I didn't like to my birthday party I'd have been pissed off too. I'd have said they couldn't come.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm with Jill. If one of my family had invited someone that they knew I didn't like to my birthday party I'd have been pissed off too. I'd have said they couldn't come.


Pip's vile. She's taken up with a feckless chicken killer and expects her whole family to capitulate. I hope he turns out to be married and breaks her stupid cocky heart.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm with Jill. If one of my family had invited someone that they knew I didn't like to my birthday party I'd have been pissed off too. I'd have said they couldn't come.


Me too (it is my birthday next weekend, and I hope it doesn't happen!), but I don't think I would have been quite as nasty about it as Jill was.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Pip's vile. She's taken up with a feckless chicken killer and expects her whole family to capitulate. I hope he turns out to be married and breaks her stupid cocky heart.


he's definitely going to break her heart (love the description of "stupid cocky heart"!) because he has been shown to be a wanker throughout. I speculate that Rex will be around to pick up the pieces and help Pip to mend them. Although why he would want to, I don't know. Sloppy seconds and all that.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Pip's vile. She's taken up with a feckless chicken killer and expects her whole family to capitulate. I hope he turns out to be married and breaks her stupid cocky heart.


He does keep having to go down to Brighton - I think there might be a child which he has fecklessly fathered.  I am with the anti Fairbrethen/Pip people, but wasn't it heartening to hear Emma tear strips off Rob, and the slow clapping cricket team.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> He does keep having to go down to Brighton - I think there might be a child which he has fecklessly fathered.  I am with the anti Fairbrethen/Pip people, but wasn't it heartening to hear Emma tear strips off Rob, and the slow clapping cricket team.


I hadn't noticed the Brighton stuff. 

But yes, it was great to hear Emma standing up to Rob. Not sure why it took her so long, though - he is really not that good at being charming.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 4, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I hadn't noticed the Brighton stuff.
> 
> But yes, it was great to hear Emma standing up to Rob. Not sure why it took her so long, though - he is really not that good at being charming.


She was conflicted by being paid to look after Henry while Helen was on remand, and previously he's been too slippery/intimidating/charming for people to get a handle on why he's a wrong 'un


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> She was conflicted by being paid to look after Henry while Helen was on remand, and previously he's been too slippery/intimidating/charming for people to get a handle on why he's a wrong 'un


I know, but it made me feel uncomfortable at the time that she was looking after Henry, because of the things that Rob was saying and the way that he treated her and treated Henry. I guess she didn't think it was her place or something, but I felt like she should have said something to someone.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2016)

Wonder how long Rob will keep his job with Justin Elliot?


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 4, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I know, but it made me feel uncomfortable at the time that she was looking after Henry, because of the things that Rob was saying and the way that he treated her and treated Henry. I guess she didn't think it was her place or something, but I felt like she should have said something to someone.


She had less to go on than bloody Shula who lied about Rob's attacl on the sab last year


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Pip's vile. She's taken up with a feckless chicken killer and expects her whole family to capitulate. I hope he turns out to be married and breaks her stupid cocky heart.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 4, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Me too (it is my birthday next weekend, and I hope it doesn't happen!), but I don't think I would have been quite as nasty about it as Jill was.


I had to do some research on this because I wasn't sure why she was so vitriolic about it. The Fairbrothers are relations of Grace Fairbrother, who was Phil Archer's first wife and presumably hovered over Jill a lot in a ghostly way in that marriage, and their father broke Elizabeth's heart also.

The jam incident was just another black mark against the Fairbrother name.

I missed all this at the time, I thought they had just wandered in from nowhere in particular.

Who are the Fairbrothers?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> She had less to go on than bloody Shula who lied about Rob's attacl on the sab last year


That's true, although we did hear Shula being told by Rob why she needed to lie. She didn't fall for his charms as such - she just believed his evil bullshit, which is not the same thing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I had to do some research on this because I wasn't sure why she was so vitriolic about it. The Fairbrothers are relations of Grace Fairbrother, who was Phil Archer's first wife and presumably hovered over Jill a lot in a ghostly way in that marriage, and their father broke Elizabeth's heart also.
> 
> The jam incident was just another black mark against the Fairbrother name.
> 
> ...


This keeps being referred to as if we all already understand the background!

Today/last night they did spell it out a bit better by saying something like "you can't blame Toby for what Robin did to Elizabeth" and, I think, they said something about him breaking her heart as well. 

I hate to show my ignorance but who is Phil Archer?


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 4, 2016)

Phil Archer was the husband of Jill, and father of Shula, Kenton, David and Elizabeth.  His first wife Grace was killed in a fire (on the night that ITV was first transmitted!) Some of Jill and Phil's backstory was about Jill feeling like she could never live up to the memory of Grace (which probably explains the overcompensation through baking).


Phil's brother Jack was Peggy Archer's first husband, and brother to Christine (who lives with Peggy).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Phil Archer was the husband of Jill, and father of Shula, Kenton, David and Elizabeth.  His first wife Grace was killed in a fire (on the night that ITV was first transmitted!) Some of Jill and Phil's backstory was about Jill feeling like she could never live up to the memory of Grace (which probably explains the overcompensation through baking).
> 
> 
> Phil's brother Jack was Peggy Archer's first husband, and brother to Christine (who lives with Peggy).


Ah, okay. 

I need to look out that family tree thing that I once saw explaining who everyone is


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 4, 2016)

Ta Da!
List of The Archers characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wiskey (Oct 4, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Phil's brother Jack was Peggy Archer's first husband, and brother to Christine (who lives with Peggy).



Ahhh I have never understood where Christine fitted in!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyway Rob will kidnap at least one of the boys I reckon.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2016)

Kidnap and eat, surely.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 5, 2016)

I've started actively enjoying the Archers again -it's a strange and novel feeling.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2016)

But Adam is such a wet blanket ...  this was your chance to do better Iain!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2016)

I was made up for Adam and Iain. I like Adam, he's weak but there's something gentle about him that appeals. Iain's sound too, I think they make a great couple.
And stick that up your bum Rob. Being a shit that time didn't work did it!

edited because of my rubbish spelling


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 18, 2016)

I was pleased too but how long before Adam's wandering eye alights on someone new?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2016)

You know how you imagine things and then you Google them... I always thought Bartleby was a big shaggy shire horse, dunno why. 

He's a _pony_


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 18, 2016)

and that is why I NEVER google characters from the Archers!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2016)

I have learned my lesson!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I have learned my lesson!


I always thought he was a scraggy little black and white pony. I've not googled because seeing as he's nearly dead there's no point me getting used to whatever he really does look like.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've not googled because seeing as he's nearly dead there's no point me getting used to whatever he really does look like.



That actually made me snort


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2016)

What I came on here to say is ... 

WHO DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO COOK PASTA


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 18, 2016)

My son was shocked in his first week at uni to discover someone burned a pan cooking pasta because they didn't realise it needed water. Another student wrecked the kettle by putting milk in it for her cocoa.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> My son was shocked in his first week at uni to discover someone burned a pan cooking pasta because they didn't realise it needed water. Another student wrecked the kettle by putting milk in it for her cocoa.



actually you've just reminded me of my uni housemate who cooked pasta by putting an inch of oil in a saucepan, heating it to inferno levels and then adding the pasta - instantly welding it to the pan and THEN adding the cold water .... I'm not sure how I forgot about that tbh.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 18, 2016)

You're right about Bartleby, wiskey, btw. I thought he was a strapping great horse too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2016)

FFS how old is Pip? Stropping off and being webellious after a row with grandma? 

Pathetic. I can't believe Ruth and David are allowing her to get away with being such a BRAT


----------



## belboid (Oct 18, 2016)

She really did sound like a 12 year old. It's a decent potential storyline, but done crapply. 

Classic Archers


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 19, 2016)

I hate Pip, both the character, and the acting thereof.  Proper nails down a blackboard stuff.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I hate Pip, both the character, and the acting thereof.  Proper nails down a blackboard stuff.


Likewise


----------



## FiFi (Oct 21, 2016)

trashpony said:


> FFS how old is Pip? Stropping off and being webellious after a row with grandma?
> 
> Pathetic. I can't believe Ruth and David are allowing her to get away with being such a BRAT


I normally listen to the omnibus, but if this week is Pip-centric I may just give it a miss 


And Bartleby is a Clydesdale,end of story! He's a CARThorse for goodness sake!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2016)

FiFi said:


> And Bartleby is a Clydesdale,end of story! He's a CARThorse for goodness sake!



So what does that mean? To me the words carthorse implies big, and shaggy.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2016)

I have this theory that now they've got a new editor they are trying to ditch all their newly converted audience by referring to storylines that happened 50 years ago that you have to be a lifelong Archers fan to remember and out of date shit like hunting  all the master stuff is cringe worthy.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 23, 2016)

wiskey said:


> So what does that mean? To me the words carthorse implies big, and shaggy.


Clydesdales are very big and shaggy. That's why I've always pictured Bartley as one. 
I avoid googling pictures of the Archers characters, I don't want my illusions shattered!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2016)

FiFi said:


> Clydesdales are very big and shaggy. That's why I've always pictured Bartley as one.



Oh good  I wish they'd stop referring to him as a pony then


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 23, 2016)

wiskey said:


> You know how you imagine things and then you Google them... I always thought Bartleby was a big shaggy shire horse, dunno why.
> 
> He's a _pony_


I thought he was a ferret.  Inconsistent listening plays many tricks.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2016)

Toby's the ferret


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2016)

No, he's a weasel.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> No, he's a weasel.


Now steady on, that's a little unfair ......on weasels.


----------



## red & green (Oct 23, 2016)

I loathe Shula since her objection to Usha' marriage she is not only a racist she's a fox killer -  horrible - I'm surprised the husband hasn't got a permanent chair in the bookies


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder if he was so keen to sell off the practice so he can pay off some gambling debts


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 23, 2016)

Alice is being added to 'the people I hate' on TA list


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2016)

I always thought Alice was going to be different.... but no. she's grown into a clone of her mother.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 23, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Alice is being added to 'the people I hate' on TA list



You ought to start a list of charaters that no-one hates in TA.

Joe Grundy would be one.

And Bartleby. He'd make the list too surely.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> You ought to start a list of charaters that no-one hates in TA.
> 
> Joe Grundy would be one.
> 
> And Bartleby. He'd make the list too surely.


And possibly Fallon?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2016)

I like Kirsty

And Salieri


----------



## FiFi (Oct 23, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I like Kirsty
> 
> And Salieri


And Iain, I like him.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 23, 2016)

FiFi said:


> And Iain, I like him.



And Linda.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 24, 2016)

There's lots I like:

Kirsty
Emma
Ed
Neil
Joe
Linda
Jennifer
Brian
Lilian
Jolene
Shula's father in law
Scruff RIP
Debbie

eta Iain

and I miss Hayley, and Mike


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 24, 2016)

No love for Jazzer?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2016)

I love jazzer, there's some on that list I don't love though... Jennifer for starters.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes, should have put Jazzer - especially his double act with Jim.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Alice is being added to 'the people I hate' on TA list


What the hell has happened to her? She's had a complete personality transplant


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2016)

That appears to happen often these days.

Character history? Pah. That goes out the window as soon as the script writers think up another unlikely plot


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2016)

I remember Jennifer being pregnant with Alice  I'm too old for my own good


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Who are the good non-speaking roles these days? I'm racking my brains. We used to have loads, now there's only Sabrina Thwaite.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2016)

Bartleby?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm sure we've heard the odd snuffle and neigh but perhaps that's my imagination. Such is the power of a well-drawn non-speaking part.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2016)

Freida is missed, she always had the best lines.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2016)

She's still got her non-speaking role.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2016)

I thought she'd been a bit wooden since she died


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2016)

She's talking through a box be fair

or not talking through it


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 3, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Who are the good non-speaking roles these days? I'm racking my brains. We used to have loads, now there's only Sabrina Thwaite.


Molly Button.
I missed a chunk and am still catching up. What about the hunt requires so much money that Alistair has to sell his practice?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Molly Button.
> I missed a chunk and am still catching up. What about the hunt requires so much money that Alistair has to sell his practice?


I think it's all to do with insurance. It won't matter though, Alistair will go into practice with a lovely young woman who will usurp Shula


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2016)

I presumed hunt masters had to stump up for all the property they illegally trashed along the way, as well as anti sab defence. And for food. 

But yes, Alistair will take on the lovely new vet and shula will have her nose put out of joint.  Has she finished flirting with the doctor yet?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 4, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I presumed hunt masters had to stump up for all the property they illegally trashed along the way, as well as anti sab defence. And for food.
> 
> But yes, Alistair will take on the lovely new vet and shula will have her nose put out of joint.  Has she finished flirting with the doctor yet?


I think she was still flirting with him the last time they were both together.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 11, 2016)

Susan's attempts to get Neil to have his nose hair lasered for their family photograph is the only thing that has made me laugh this week.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Susan's attempts to get Neil to have his nose hair lasered for their family photograph is the only thing that has made me laugh this week.


I can't figure out what she was planning for Ed. Just leave him out altogether?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 13, 2016)

Freddie really is 'Downton' lol, his voice makes my teeth hurt a bit. 

I'm interested in the 'everyone hates Rob but Justin' thing.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 13, 2016)

I've missed quite a bit lately. Are Justin and Lilian still a thing, and if so how does that work with the Rob hate?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 13, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I've missed quite a bit lately. Are Justin and Lilian still a thing, and if so how does that work with the Rob hate?



Yes, it proved tricky when Justin told Rob that Lillian had a property coming up for rent, which he tried to rent but Lillian said it was unavailable (it wasn't) because she didn't want to rent to him.

Susan won't serve Rob in the shop. He's served grudgingly at The Bull. 

Oliver just went round to his house and firmly refused to accept Rob into the hunt this season. in one of the better scenes in the Archers of late imo.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks! I heard the ep where she was telling him it wasn't available, but didn't know anything about what had led up to it. You'd think Lilian might have said something to Justin about how Rob is persona non grata in the family. I wish I'd heard the episode where Susan had her change of heart from regarding him as the village saviour.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 13, 2016)

I was just thinking about that, she really was his number 1 fan for a while. 

I don't remember her changing her mind.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 13, 2016)

In a conversation with Helen on 7/10/16, Susan apologised to Helen and said she'd been wrong about Rob. I think it will still be on I player.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 13, 2016)

pennimania said:


> In a conversation with Helen on 7/10/16, Susan apologised to Helen and said she'd been wrong about Rob. I think it will still be on I player.




You have catalogued TA?


----------



## pennimania (Nov 13, 2016)

wiskey said:


> You have catalogued TA?


I have a bit of a 'problem' with TA. And a good memory. Particularly with dates.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 13, 2016)

pennimania said:


> In a conversation with Helen on 7/10/16, Susan apologised to Helen and said she'd been wrong about Rob. I think it will still be on I player.


Sheldon Lee Cooper, is that you?


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 13, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I wish I'd heard the episode where Susan had her change of heart from regarding him as the village saviour.


  I think the change of heart came after Rob was so nasty to Emma in the pub, shortly before various regulars threw him out.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 13, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I think the change of heart came after Rob was so nasty to Emma in the pub, shortly before various regulars threw him out.


Ah, I think I was away and missed all that. Sounds entertaining!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2016)

The Archers - Carolyn Jones on playing Ursula Titchener - BBC Radio 4


----------



## wiskey (Nov 18, 2016)

Frankly her 'fantasy storyline' is pretty dull and what she outlined is what everyone else predicted too... Although I think there is scope for a teenage alcoholic storyline with Henry too when he goes off the rails. Unless Freddie gets there first.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 18, 2016)

I've just caught up with tonight... OMG Toby is a twat!


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 19, 2016)

Have we got a new actor playing Elizabeth?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2016)

Haven't caught many episodes this week but did I hear Tobyjug has distilled his own gin? Really?

So, in a week, he's managed to acquire the equipment and ingredients and managed to ferment something then distill it. Into gin. And do this somewhere without any complaint from cluesless Pip.

That's what I like about the Archers, such _realistic_ scenarios.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The Archers - Carolyn Jones on playing Ursula Titchener - BBC Radio 4





> *What’s it like being part of The Archers’ cast?*
> It’s got a ‘full circle’ feel about it in that my father-in-law was Edward J Mason, one of the original creators of the programme and my husband, Jeremy Mason, made an honest woman out of Jennifer Aldridge (then Archer), when he played Roger Travers-Macy!



Glad to hear the BBC have finally rid themselves of nepotism


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 19, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Haven't caught many episodes this week but did I hear Tobyjug has distilled his own gin? Really?
> 
> So, in a week, he's managed to acquire the equipment and ingredients and managed to ferment something then distill it. Into gin. And do this somewhere without any complaint from cluesless Pip.
> 
> That's what I like about the Archers, such _realistic_ scenarios.


She did complain. But she is such a whinger with a voice that sounds like she's complaining even when she is supposed to be happy, you may have missed it! 

I did hear the episode where he got the equipment, and one where he and Pip were testing the gin and it was vile. I thought it took longer than that to distill gin, but i guess not. 

He's an idiot who is badly scripted and badly acted. The sooner they get rid of him, the better.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2016)

Distilling only takes a short time. However you have to have something to distill _from_ - that's what takes the time.

ETA: here's how easy and quick distilling is...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 19, 2016)

He went foraging, didn't he?  Which is why the first attempt was so vile.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, he's probably going to poison them all. 

I got the impression that the guy he got the still off had ?been sent down... 

I'm surprised Kenton didn't lamp him last night tbh. 

Pip is turning into a fucking muppet, and so's Alice... Leaving Kirsty as our only decent strong young female


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 19, 2016)

I wonder whether they have brought in some new writers or something. 

Pip was a strong, intelligent woman who had lots of new ideas about improving the farm and was working as an equal with her father. 

Next thing, she is creeping around, shagging some wanky bloke who everyone, including her, knows is a waste of space and then she is living with him and letting him do whatever he likes. 

it just doesn't stack up.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 19, 2016)

Pip has always been a spoilt brat - nothing she does surprises me


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 19, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Pip has always been a spoilt brat - nothing she does surprises me


Yup, she has always been a spoilt brat but she's never been as stupid and delusional as this.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 19, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Yup, she has always been a spoilt brat but she's never been as stupid and delusional as this.


Yanno, it would be more credible if she were being a manipulative spoilt brat or something.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 19, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Yup, she has always been a spoilt brat but she's never been as stupid and delusional as this.


I'm quite enjoying her stupidity and delusion.

Because I dislike her so much.  

And I want to see her downfall.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm thinking I must have missed something around the psychology assessment on Rob, which side commissioned it? 

Has he seen it? 

Would they actually write that he was a high risk for psychologically damaging his son? Seems a bit strong.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 23, 2016)

Why does it seem strong given his treatment of Helen? He's seemed quite happy to psychologically damage the woman he claimed to love. Wasn't the kid born in prison the product of his rape?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2016)

To write it like that and let her read it? Yeah it seems like strong language. 

I would have thought something like that would be more confidential


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 23, 2016)

Not if its a court case, no. I've not been listening so I don't know the exact details but if it was a report ordered by a judge or Cafcass or social services then it's open for all to read within that court case.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 23, 2016)

Also the assessor is legally obligated to share whether they believe contact could cause significant harm. They're not there to sugar coat, they're there to present their assessment. The court system is absolutely brutal.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2016)

Why is Lilian in trouble, because Justin gave Rob a job?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2016)

Rob's going to go postal....


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2016)

Jill's going to go postal....


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2016)

so I thought we were gearing up for Rob losing the plot on xmas day during his visitation with Jack ... but maybe not


----------



## a_chap (Dec 16, 2016)

Cracking acting from Timothy Watson in tonight's episode


----------



## wiskey (Dec 18, 2016)

Cracking acting indeed but OMG he's delusional! 

Otoh she fell for him once....


----------



## pennimania (Dec 18, 2016)

As much as I dislike Pip and Tobee, I think the Hootenanny is way out of line interfering in their relationship. It will only make Pip dig her heels in. And Jill sounds absolutely barking when she starts up about the Fairbrethren.
As for assuming that a 23 year old woman must automatically want to stay over and unwrap presents in her pj's? Some may want to, but I think it's quite normal for young people in a relationship to want to start the day together. They need to stop both indulging and infantilising her.

If only she'd taken that job in Brazil. And stayed there.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 18, 2016)

I have two nonagenarian grandmothers who are quite Proper ... Jill makes them sound easygoing and chilled out compared to her 'aarrgghh the Fairbrothers' angst, I'm not surprised Pip cba with her stupidity.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2016)

New depths are sunk


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Cracking acting from Timothy Watson in tonight's episode


OMG. Just caught up with it all and that was absolutely skin-crawling.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2016)

I love Debbie sooo much!!!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I love Debbie sooo much!!!


And me. What a star


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2016)

I haven't been listening that long, Debbie was new to me.
Am I right in thinking she was Tamsin Greig?


----------



## Mogden (Dec 30, 2016)

Awwwww


----------



## a_chap (Dec 30, 2016)

Please someone explain this recurring Brighton thing with Toe-bee


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Please someone explain this recurring Brighton thing with Toe-bee



It's like Fermat's theory, it cannot be explained.

Until the scriptwriters chose to do so (or more likely) forget it


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Please someone explain this recurring Brighton thing with Toe-bee


Brighton is probably where his husband lives!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I haven't been listening that long, Debbie was new to me.
> Am I right in thinking she was Tamsin Greig?


Yes. she has been all her life


----------



## trashpony (Dec 30, 2016)

Fucking Ruth and fucking Pip are really getting on my tits. I hope they both get trampled in slurry


----------



## Mogden (Dec 31, 2016)

In my head when Toby goes to Brighton it's to see an wife he's separated from and his child from that relationship because he does seem to attend when it's a seasonal occassion.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2016)

Mogden said:


> In my head when Toby goes to Brighton it's to see an wife he's separated from and his child from that relationship because he does seem to attend when it's a seasonal occassion.


There's definitely something dodgy going on.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 31, 2016)

In my head he's in debt to someone and has to jump when they say so.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 31, 2016)

Mogden said:


> In my head when Toby goes to Brighton it's to see an wife he's separated from and his child from that relationship because he does seem to attend when it's a seasonal occassion.


That's what our money's on. 

Was also pretty surprised to hear the Kirsty bomb last night. Didn't know she'd tried Tom's sausages recently!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> That's what our money's on.
> 
> Was also pretty surprised to hear the Kirsty bomb last night. Didn't know she'd tried Tom's sausages recently!


They had a celebratory no-strings shag when Helen was acquitted.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 31, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> That's what our money's on.
> 
> Was also pretty surprised to hear the Kirsty bomb last night. Didn't know she'd tried Tom's sausages recently!


Yes, there was a one night stand following the trial.  Tom was very keen to make it more but she made it clear that wasn't going to happen so this is a bit of a facer.  (In a predictable sort of way)


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 31, 2016)

wiskey said:


> In my head he's in debt to someone and has to jump when they say so.


I think definitely this - hopefully the ment will be denoued soon so that this dreary story line is over (Have I mentioned lately how much I loathe Pip?)


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 31, 2016)

Shirl said:


> And me. What a star


Everytime she appears it's like a breath of fresh no nonsense air.  I particularly like the fact she may have queered Elizabeth's pitch with the Doctor.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 31, 2016)

I can see Tom being a total nightmare tbh.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 31, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I can see Tom being a total nightmare tbh.


He's going to read about a million books and keep telling Kirsty she's doing it wrong isn't he?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I haven't been listening that long, Debbie was new to me.
> Am I right in thinking she was Tamsin Greig?



we are watching Black Books, she's just fab


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 13, 2017)

Stefan!!!!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness  I hope he's bringing big trouble for Rob


----------



## a_chap (Jan 13, 2017)

Stefan?

Who?

What?

WTF?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Stefan?
> 
> Who?
> 
> ...


You know, Stephan


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 13, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Stefan?
> 
> Who?
> 
> ...


Cast your mind back to the aftermath of the Great Ambridge Flood...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> Cast your mind back to the aftermath of the Great Ambridge Flood...


I can't remember much about it .. Was there a Stephan there?


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I can't remember much about it .. Was there a Stephan there?


Yup.  He was sacked by Rob, and then met with Jennifer and David in top secret conditions to tell them about Rob's nefarious ways - to whit, the blocking of a culvert in order to save the megadairy, which diverted the flood through the village.  He, and the story line, were then promptly forgotten about by all concerned until now!


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 13, 2017)

With any luck, the chap who was Rob's predecessor at Damara (who had the fling with Adam), and who sacked Rob from the megadairy should pop up soon.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> With any luck, the chap who was Rob's predecessor at Damara (who had the fling with Adam), and who sacked Rob from the megadairy should pop up soon.


Charlie?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't have any memory of him at all tbh (stefan)


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I don't have any memory of him at all tbh (stefan)


IIRC, he caught Rob damming the culvert to save the estate land from flooding and Rob paid him off to leave the country. Then Rob got praise on the night as a hero for un-damming what he'd already dammed. Possible that I have misremembered some detail there.

I didn't realise Stefan had told his story to anyone in Ambridge before he left.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2017)

So, will Stefan get disappeared down a manhole somewhere before their next meeting?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh goody bout time Rob came unstuck!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 20, 2017)

Blooming marvellous


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2017)

Ding dong the witch is dead


----------



## weltweit (Jan 20, 2017)

But did Stefan get a payout .. from Justin?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 20, 2017)

I miss a few episodes, catch tonight's and BOOOM! What? Where? How? [reduced to gibbering idiot]

I fear Rob will not go gentle into that good night. There may be raging.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2017)

Ignoring the fact that the BBC Facebook Archers page put up a spoiler, meaning I had to listen to it earlier than planned, that was jolly good fun


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2017)

me too


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2017)

a_chap said:


> I miss a few episodes, catch tonight's and BOOOM! What? Where? How? [reduced to gibbering idiot]
> 
> I fear Rob will not go gentle into that good night. There may be raging.


Kidnapping next Friday


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 22, 2017)

Hurrah!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2017)

weltweit said:


> But did Stefan get a payout .. from Justin?


I think Lillian overheard something and told Justin.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I think Lillian overheard something and told Justin.


Oh right, that could explain Justin knowing.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, Justin definitely told Rob that Lilian had told him what she had overheard.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't think this is going to be the end of Rob. Perhaps he gets so frustrated and angry that he can't even get a job locally (although he could do what the rest of us do, and commute to a job....), rarely seeing the baby and never seeing the disembodied-voice-that-is-the-boy that he gets desperate and snatches the children.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 22, 2017)

Why is Justin saying Rob got another job?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2017)

haven't heard tonight's episode yet but if he said he'd been fired he'd have to say why, and that would open the company to damages for what Rob had done?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh yeah I suppose so. 

I only heard the last few minutes.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 22, 2017)

So, as I thought, Justin paid Stefan off. That could come back to bite him ..


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 23, 2017)

weltweit said:


> So, as I thought, Justin paid Stefan off. That could come back to bite him ..



I think it definitely will - He is assuming that Rob will just slink off when in fact he could now blackmail Justin for keeping the culvert blocking under wraps.  A better course of action in terms of PR would have been to shop Rob to the police for what he did, and have Damara seen as a organisation of integrity and honour.  (which of course it isn't, because Justin is as shonky as anything)


----------



## wiskey (Jan 23, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I think Lillian overheard something and told Justin.



Did we actually get the bit where Lillian tells Justin or was it just implied?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 23, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Did we actually get the bit where Lillian tells Justin or was it just implied?


I didn't hear it, or the implication of it.

It might have been a mistake for Justin to spin the story that Rob had left for the USA because 1) he hasn't and 2) when he shows up around Ambridge the story is going to be obviously false.. and it was certainly a mistake to pay Stefan off as he will be back. It would have been smarter to call the police and lay out what actually happened, imo.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Did we actually get the bit where Lillian tells Justin or was it just implied?


I think it was just implied. I don't think I missed any episodes and I didn't hear anything between Lillian and Justin.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 23, 2017)

cool that's the conclusion I came to


----------



## wiskey (Jan 23, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I didn't hear it, or the implication of it.
> 
> It might have been a mistake for Justin to spin the story that Rob had left for the USA because 1) he hasn't and 2) when he shows up around Ambridge the story is going to be obviously false.. and it was certainly a mistake to pay Stefan off as he will be back. It would have been smarter to call the police and lay out what actually happened, imo.



I don't think Justin has accounted for Robs determination to see Jack, he's not about to off it to the states.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2017)

I seem to remember Rob said to Justin "Lillian told you then" and Justin said "Of course she did".


----------



## wiskey (Jan 23, 2017)

I have just accidentally discovered two things 

1. Pip is played by someone called Daisy Badger  

and 

2. Loxley Barrett school has an entry in the Good Schools Guide. 

so that was ten minutes well spent


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I didn't hear it, or the implication of it.
> 
> It might have been a mistake for Justin to spin the story that Rob had left for the USA because 1) he hasn't and 2) when he shows up around Ambridge the story is going to be obviously false.. and it was certainly a mistake to pay Stefan off as he will be back. It would have been smarter to call the police and lay out what actually happened, imo.


Not convinced by the script that has Justin pay off Stefan. Any fule kno that blackmailers always come back for more. And it is a completely unconvincing story that Rob left on the spot for a job in the States. Visa, etc? to say nothing of normal working practices even in a cutthroat industry. Justin is definitely dodgy but he's not stupid.
ETA: I've just been back over several eps summaries to check I hadn't missed a bit where eg Stefan blackmailed Justin over Lilian or something else.


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2017)

He's Justin, he's so clever he could get a rock solid deal that will definitely never ever be referred to again.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2017)

So where has Rob gone then? And will he reappear.. ?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2017)

he'll be back


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2017)

Perhaps he'll sue for wrongful dismissal? As Justin has paid off Stefan, it is one man's word against another's.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2017)

Hadn't been there long enough


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Hadn't been there long enough


I thought he'd been there more than a month? IIRC it's a common law right, not a statutory one. Would make me laugh, anyway, that Justin has flushed away the witness.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> I thought he'd been there more than a month? IIRC it's a common law right, not a statutory one. Would make me laugh, anyway, that Justin has flushed away the witness.


Unfortunately not. You need to be employed for two years before you can claim unfair dismissal. 

Blame the fucking Tories for that one. 

The people who are taking us out of the EU, which at least provides some cushions for employment rights.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2017)

Unfair dismissal is the statutory one. Wrongful dismissal is common law, or used to be. (Rarely used, because statutory protection and tribunal more straightforward. Did it get abolished?  ) But anyway, it's only a story.

ETA, fwiw Wrongful dismissal in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2017)

I think gross misconduct covers what he did pretty well.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2017)

Has he been stuffed down a drain somewhere?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Unfair dismissal is the statutory one. Wrongful dismissal is common law, or used to be. (Rarely used, because statutory protection and tribunal more straightforward. Did it get abolished?  ) But anyway, it's only a story.
> 
> ETA, fwiw Wrongful dismissal in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia


But that is only about a breach of contract claim and is only really about notice pay. Justin said that he would pay him until the end of the month anyway, which may well have covered his entitlement to notice. 

Besides which, there was a fundamental breakdown of trust and confidence when Justin found out how Rob had behaved, so he would have been able to terminate his contract without notice.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> But that is only about a breach of contract claim and is only really about notice pay. Justin said that he would pay him until the end of the month anyway, which may well have covered his entitlement to notice.
> 
> Besides which, there was a fundamental breakdown of trust and confidence when Justin found out how Rob had behaved, so he would have been able to terminate his contract without notice.


You're right, the damages wouldn't be worth it. I was overlooking that and assuming there might be some exemplary element available.   All I meant is that Justin wouldn't be able to _prove_ that Rob had done what was alleged, because he'd paid off the only witness. 

But I was being a bit frivolous anyway.  It would be just like Rob to turn some kind of shitty situation to his advantage and I was speculating without serious thought how he could do that. 

And yes, let's have Charlie Thomas back now that Adam and Ian are patching things up. Rob was fiddling the books there about the yields, wasn't he?

God what a soap. I don't know why I listen, especially when they leave the best bits to the imagination.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 28, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> God what a soap. I don't know why I listen, especially when they leave the best bits to the imagination.


  That's exactly why I listen.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2017)

Brighton strikes again...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Brighton strikes again...


We reckon there is a kid in Brighton ...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is Rob?


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 29, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Brighton strikes again...


Oh, and the fake in and out of signal area. Was that bad scripting or was it - as I suspect - Toby making things up? And on the mobile while driving.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 29, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Oh, and the fake in and out of signal area. Was that bad scripting or was it - as I suspect - Toby making things up? And on the mobile while driving.


Confusingly my radio connection also kept dropping intermittently during the last five minutes. I'm still not entirely sure what happened


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby stood up Pip (special lunch with meatballs) and Josh. He rushed off from meeting Josh claiming an urgent call. How convenient. He didn't answer calls from either of them. Much later he rang Pip, apparently from the car, saying he'd had to dash to Brighton, but his call was (unconvincingly, I thought) broken, as if he was going in and out of signal.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2017)

And didn't Pip give Toby rather a lot of money for the Gin business, she was just hinting about getting some new furniture, while Toby was changing the subject, I bet Toby has spent that money on whatever it is in Brighton.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Confusingly my radio connection also kept dropping intermittently during the last five minutes. I'm still not entirely sure what happened



You've been assimilated into the Archers


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2017)

How many episodes before Rob attempts to kidnap his son?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 30, 2017)

FFS get on with the Brighton story already!!


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2017)

Surprised Rex said anything tbh, I would have just said 'ask toby'


----------



## wiskey (Jan 31, 2017)

How long till Pip is pregnant then?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2017)

Rob! ..


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Rob! ..


Edit: Can't hack the spoiler code.
But really. That's not credible is it.
ETA And when I say "credible" I mean "credible in the Archer universe", which is a big qualification.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2017)

deleted


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh well done weltweit, perhaps if you've mastered the spoilercode you could hide some of that?  When I tried the spoilercode it was all or nothing.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Oh well done weltweit, perhaps if you've mastered the spoilercode you could hide some of that?


Do people really read this thread before they have listened ?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

They might. I don't, but others use the spoilercode. (how does that work?)


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

As if anything could spoil The Archers.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> They might. I don't, but others use the spoilercode. (how does that work?)


I don't know how it works.

Perhaps


Spoiler



did this work?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep, just enter the word spoiler in opening and closing brackets.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks, weltweit! And not just for the tip on spoilerism but for your penetrating psychological insight!


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

You could put anything between those brackets - such as "totally predictable fanbait"


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2017)

or "not really a very good spoiler yet"


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2017)

two sheds said:


> or "not really a very good spoiler yet"


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2017)

I listen to the Archers at random times depending on how busy I am. Sometimes I am days behind. 

I try not to look at this thread if I'm behind, but sometimes I forget. 

So yes please, to spoiler code.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 3, 2017)

Just caught up... Fortunately didn't read the thread  



Spoiler: Thoughts 



So Rob is going to take Jack but not Henry... Which means presumably that at some point his parental responsibility was retracted?? 

I'd much rather he'd taken Henry, Jack is far less annoying! 

Henry is going to grow up seriously fucked up by the adults in his life


----------



## weltweit (Feb 3, 2017)

Well that wasn't quite what I expected


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Well that wasn't quite what I expected


Absurd, I thought.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 3, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Absurd, I thought.


I didn't think absurd, but I wasn't expecting it



Spoiler



what I really think is going in here  in future


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Well that wasn't quite what I expected





weltweit said:


> I didn't think absurd, but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear my Archers tolerance threshold is being reached again, as it does periodically.


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pat and Kirsty missed the opportunity to kill him, and put him through a shredder to feed to Tom's pigs.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2017)

That was fucking daft. 

I don't even know where to start.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rain stopped play


----------



## Libertad (Feb 5, 2017)

Once they'd got Jack back why didn't they call the police?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2017)

Helen agreed to it eventually.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 5, 2017)

two sheds said:


> Helen agreed to it eventually.



Aah, missed that.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 5, 2017)

I wish they'd tried to call the police and couldn't get through or something. And that they'd drowned Henry (or at least replaced him with a child that sounds like he could feasibly be 6, rather than 3. 

We listened to the Omnibus in the car today but they were still in max tree/car/baby kidnap drama when we arrived home. The foal (nearly 10) made me sit in the car until it had finished. Hooked already


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2017)

I feel we ought to be warning Minneapolis  (where even is that??)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I feel we ought to be warning Minneapolis  (where even is that??)



A city in the state of Minnesota, which is located in the northern Mid-west of the US. Famous for winter ice-fishing, and Prince Rogers Nelson - oh, and the Lake Wobegon stories by Garrison Keillor.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh I love Garrison Keilor


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 5, 2017)

What abut the Brighton side line story with the Pipp's £5K probably gone to support Tobeee's "ex" smack habit ? . 

How about it turns out that this ends up as a domestic Ambridge issue..? , as oppopsed to drizzle cake and Fag-Ash ....

How are the Grundies these days -?  looking for coins in the street perhaps to pay their rent. Thought the cold weather might have seen Joe off ..


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2017)

I thought the way he solemnly told Pip that she'd gone on to 'hard drugs' was cringeworthy, but then I doubt pip has ever seen so much as a kingsize rizla


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 5, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I thought the way he solemnly told Pip that she'd gone on to 'hard drugs' was cringeworthy, but then I doubt pip has ever seen so much as a kingsize rizla



Unless she was with Freddie ! 

Blown all my money -yes - that is fine ,. you can stay on ..!!!


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 5, 2017)

If he's gone to Minneapolis he will have gone on a visitor's visa, and he won't be able to get a work visa while he's out there. So he will be back.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 5, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I feel we ought to be warning Minneapolis  (where even is that??)


I lived there for 3 years when I was a kid. Very humid in the summer, lots of snow in the winter. There's a lot of water (and a lot of mosquitos). 

It's where Fargo is set - sure Rob will fit right in


----------



## a_chap (Feb 7, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I thought the way he solemnly told Pip that she'd gone on to 'hard drugs' was cringeworthy, but then I doubt pip has ever seen so much as a kingsize rizla



Not forgetting Ed Grundy's unfeasible stint as a crack addict


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 13, 2017)

Sara Coward, the actor who plays Caroline Sterling, has died.
Sara Coward, The Archers' Caroline Sterling, dies at 69 - BBC News


----------



## Shirl (Feb 13, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Sara Coward, the actor who plays Caroline Sterling, has died.
> Sara Coward, The Archers' Caroline Sterling, dies at 69 - BBC News


I didn't know that she'd been ill. I always quite liked her character, especially when she had the affair with Brian Aldridge.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 27, 2017)

About time tom drowned in his own self pity I think


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 27, 2017)

wiskey said:


> About time tom drowned in his own self pity I think


He's being as selfish now by cancelling the scholarship as he was when he jilted Kirsty on their wedding day.  Whiny arse.  I REALLY hope she doesn't get back together with him.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 27, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> He's being as selfish now by cancelling the scholarship as he was when he jilted Kirsty on their wedding day.  Whiny arse.  I REALLY hope she doesn't get back together with him.


She won't. Looks as if Roy will turn out to be the one who was always there for her, whom she'd taken for granted and suddenly...

In another part of the village...
Good grief. Who writes these scripts? Children? The whole Jennifer's dinner party thing is preposterous and I'm amazed Angela Piper didn't put her foot down about it. I mean, the flapping isn't so preposterous: it's in character, but this nonsense about the menu, Ambridge Tea, and the fawning over the Mayor of Borchester, whom she barely knows, is incredible even for Jennifer, a mature woman who's probably given more dinner parties than I've had hot meals. 

I missed the bit where (I'm guessing) she walked in on Justin & Lilian _in flagrente_. Is it worth a listen again?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 27, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> I missed the bit where (I'm guessing) she walked in on Justin & Lilian _in flagrente_. Is it worth a listen again?


Not really worth a listen. Justin said something like "hello Jennifer, I leave now shall I".


----------



## wiskey (Feb 27, 2017)

meanwhile I was ready to brain myself on my dab radio listening to the exchange between David & Jill/Carol which went along the lines of 'is dinner ready? oh... well is there cake? oh ... well when will dinner be??' 

you are a grown man!!! make your own fucking dinner!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2017)

At the moment I don't fuss if I miss an episode, which wasn't the case at the height of Rob & Helen-gate. Now the story lines just seem a little dull.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2017)

Hugh Kano Jones or something is the new editor. I think he's tying up loose ends. Or trying to kill us with boredom


----------



## wiskey (Mar 13, 2017)

So Tobys pissed Pips money up the wall, and everybody has problems with their land ... how long till we discover the mega dairy polluted it somehow. 

And then there's Anisha and rex ...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2017)

I am finding it a bit dull at the moment.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 13, 2017)

I dunno, the cricket stuff is very boring and the ridiculous 'Grundys living in the rich house but taking the piss as well' is irritating but the new vet is going to land in hot water by attempting an amputation single handedly or something, and Pip is going to have to extricate herself from toby soon. 

And I haven't heard Henry for weeks


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got a theory that they are subjecting us to the non drama of Jill's caffeine detox and all the other boring stuff so that we the listeners start lobbying for a more exciting story line and then the SW will be encouraged to crash a helicopter into the Bull or something.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2017)

Lillian isn't going to be interested in Justin now he's not attached is she.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Lillian isn't going to be interested in Justin now he's not attached is she.


I think she may be swayed by Ascot and spending potential


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2017)

Come back Tiger.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, was that drama enough for you? Or was it too silly?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2017)

It was drama. But it was a bit silly too.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 17, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Well, was that drama enough for you? Or was it too silly?


Dead cows is what the Archers should be about!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2017)

I was more interested tonight in the question of whether Pip moving those cows caused the bug that the rest of them are now having?


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I was more interested tonight in the question of whether Pip moving those cows caused the bug that the rest of them are now having?


Of course it did


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2017)

belboid said:


> Of course it did


Dad won't like that when it comes out, which it will ...


----------



## Libertad (Mar 18, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Dad won't like that when it comes out, which it will ...



Fuck 'em all with a bale fork.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, maybe Josh could also have carried the bug in from one of the many farms he has visited.  I do hope it's Pip's fault though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 19, 2017)

Surely it will turn out to be Toby Uselessbrother's fault.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't understand. If it's that aggressive and the cows were in with the Home Farm cattle why haven't they got it?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 19, 2017)

Hasn't Ed got sickly lambs too?


----------



## A380 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just seen Tamsin Gregg on Top Gear. She was very funny.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 26, 2017)

What the hell's happened to Chris? Or, more specifically, his accent? 

Another light-bulb actor? Unscrew one, screw in another?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2017)

Is Pip going to own up about the cows getting out?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Is Pip going to own up about the cows getting out?


She probably won't own up but it will be fund out.


----------



## kalmatthew (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm finding this whole IBR thing a really painful story line. I never thought I'd be happy to hear Justin and Lillian but anything other than those cows!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh I don't mind the IBR thing, I am wondering if they will ever get to the bottom of who is responsible, it could be Pip letting the cows out because she didn't fix the fence in time or it could be whatshisface travelling about looking at farm equipment for his website, or, well it could be other things also.

But I expect Pip will not own up - but it will come out anyhow and she will be in big trouble.


----------



## kalmatthew (Apr 4, 2017)

The main storyline I don't mind so much. It's pips agonising and how suddenly the farmers who are always helping each other out are suddenly looking for compensation. It think my main frustration is that it all feels too predicable. Pip will eventually be caught out or own up, there will be a massive fuss but she will be forgiven and it will all be alright in the end. At least with Helen while we knew that ultimately it will all be alright the exact method of her salvation was unclear. Although don't get me started on the Rob's magical dissapering act courtesy of Justin.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 4, 2017)

I thought the IBR thing was related to Rob flooding the village rather than whingy Pip and her bloody fence.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2017)

Fancy a day out?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2017)

I hope this is the end of whiny pip and cocklodging toby. I want them to get into his pick up and go far far away. I wonder if David and Ruth will finally realise what a fucking waste of space their eldest is


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2017)

I didn't really understand why she's pulled out of the stuff with Adam? I thought she wasn't getting cows because Toby blew the money and she refused a loan. But surely she was being paid for the herbal lays management.... Does she not need money?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2017)

Has she pulled out completely? I thought she was still doing the management, just not with her cows too


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 5, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Has she pulled out completely? I thought she was still doing the management, just not with her cows too


No, she told Adam last night she wasn't going to do it - he was understandably cross as she left it so late to tell him.  I think she has pulled out from guilt.  Her whiny worried voice is nearly as annoying as her triumphalist arrogant voice.  I hope she falls in a slurry pit soon.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> No, she told Adam last night she wasn't going to do it - he was understandably cross as she left it so late to tell him.  I think she has pulled out from guilt.  Her whiny worried voice is nearly as annoying as her triumphalist arrogant voice.  I hope she falls in a slurry pit soon.


I didn't hear it last night (obviously!) but caught a bit today. She doesn't have a single redeeming feature does she? Not one


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2017)

Well Pip nearly owned up, at the bell, probably at the start of Friday's episode then ...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2017)

My god Ed is such a neandertal


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2017)

Fucking hell 

WOW!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2017)

Shirl, No it's not "WOW!". It's WTF?

Who the hell was paid to do the piss-poor Matt Crawford impersonation?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Shirl, No it's not "WOW!". It's WTF?
> 
> Who the hell was paid to do the piss-poor Matt Crawford impersonation?


Was it not the same chap? Anyway, I'm horrified and excited at the same time.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 7, 2017)

Tiger! 

Poor Justin...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 7, 2017)

And I thought tonight was going to be all about Pip owning up ......


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2017)

Wasn't expecting either Kenton and Toby or that ending. 

I can't deal with sharp turns in the plot!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2017)

Also I don't think Ambridge is having easter, there hasn't been a single mention of annoyingcute children doing stuff in church.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Come back Tiger.



Pussycat.


----------



## kalmatthew (Apr 8, 2017)

That ending was unexpected! It will be interesting to see where this goes


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Also I don't think Ambridge is having easter, there hasn't been a single mention of annoyingcute children doing stuff in church.


And isn't there normally a sub plot involving a donkey on Palm Sunday?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm so happy, I love Lilian and Justin  
I like Matt's character but not the way he treated Lilian, so up yours Matt


----------



## weltweit (Apr 13, 2017)

I am still waiting for Pip to own up ....

taps fingers on table ..


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2017)

I seem to remember that Matt disliked his brother and they were far from being close. Have I remembered that right?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I seem to remember that Matt disliked his brother and they were far from being close. Have I remembered that right?


Paul?

He didn't give a fuck about him and didn't want to know him, I thought.

Or his poxy mum.

Edit: Lilian and Paul


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Paul?
> 
> He didn't give a fuck about him and didn't want to know him, I thought.
> 
> ...


Thought so. Matt's being disingenuous then then. I think he's just caught on and making excuses.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 30, 2017)

Has Tom always been that mercenary? I always thought he was a bit wet. 

And Christopher seems to have had a major accent change... Is he new? 

Whilst Pip has never been one of my favourite characters I think Ruth is being pretty mean to her. But then I can't stand Ruth either.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 30, 2017)

wiskey said:


> And Christopher seems to have had a major accent change... Is he new?



Yes he is.


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Has Tom always been that mercenary? I always thought he was a bit wet.
> 
> And Christopher seems to have had a major accent change... Is he new?
> 
> Whilst Pip has never been one of my favourite characters I think Ruth is being pretty mean to her. But then I can't stand Ruth either.


Tom's reaction seems to be a storyline bolted on to a character that doesn't really fit previous behaviour.

I thought Christopher had had a voice change too. Can't be bothered to google though.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2017)

I am still shocked at the £20k it took to repair the tractor !!


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 30, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Has Tom always been that mercenary? I always thought he was a bit wet.
> 
> And Christopher seems to have had a major accent change... Is he new?
> 
> Whilst Pip has never been one of my favourite characters I think Ruth is being pretty mean to her. But then I can't stand Ruth either.


Trying to think if there's a single likeable character with the surname Archer.


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2017)

Kenton can be ok.


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2017)

Why did no one tell me that Friday's episode was worth listening to?


----------



## wiskey (May 13, 2017)

Really?


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Really?


Really what?


----------



## wiskey (May 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Really what?


Is it actually worth listening to? Does anything happen? 

It's been bloody awful of late


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Is it actually worth listening to? Does anything happen?
> 
> It's been bloody awful of late


Well I only got into it while Rob versus Helen was on so since then I agree not much has been happening but I still usually make an effort to listen either live or on catchup.

On Friday Pip dumped lying scumbag so that was a little action ..


----------



## wiskey (May 13, 2017)

Ooh thought she was going to put up with him forever.. Will she now remember Rex exists ?

I might make an effort to hear the omnibus tomorrow then


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Ooh thought she was going to put up with him forever.. Will she now remember Rex exists ?
> 
> I might make an effort to hear the omnibus tomorrow then


I don't tend to listen to the omnibus. I find I can usually find 14 minutes during the week to listen (either live or later) but not an hour on a Sunday.


----------



## davesgcr (May 14, 2017)

On the verge of giving up on "listening in" .....


----------



## wiskey (May 14, 2017)

Toby is such a cretin, so used to winging it and falling on his feet. 

I don't get what Matt is up to at all. But I thought Lillians attitude to the divorce was interesting... Oh to have so much money floating around!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

Presumably the Independent Republic of Borchester isn't having an election


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2017)

I thought it got a one sentence mention yesterday


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2017)

You surely wouldn't leap into a 'million £' deal on the eve of a general election


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 21, 2017)

wiskey said:


> You surely wouldn't leap into a 'million £' deal on the eve of a general election


I listened with half an ear to the latest wheeler-dealing over the development land and can only conclude the script is written by children. Or at least someone who assumes that everyone else is.


----------



## Gruto (Jun 23, 2017)

I have two nonagenarian grandmothers who are quite Proper ... Jill makes them sound easygoing and chilled out compared to her 'aarrgghh the Fairbrothers' angst, I'm not surprised Pip cba with her stupidity.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 28, 2017)

Delighted that the "Mustardland" forum , for true Archers obsessives has been taken down , one particular woman on there so dominated it , it was even more painful than looking at the Daily Mail on line. "Ambridge Observer" is excellent and witty though.   

Always hold out for the omnibus on a Sunday. Often disapointed.


----------



## belboid (Jun 28, 2017)

i hope they go for this idea of a Russian Revolution re=enactment for this years fete


----------



## mango5 (Jul 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> i hope they go for this idea of a Russian Revolution re=enactment for this years fete


Such prescience!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't understand the Tom/Justin thing. I was at Glastonbury and I don't think I've caught up in the right order... 

Justin said he'd give £1m for a field, Tom said yah boo I can do better, something happens - did justin speak to the other people?? ... Justin drops his offer to £850k ... but then Justin goes on about wanting to be family and teaching Tom a lesson. 

umm...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2017)

wiskey said:


> .. Justin said he'd give £1m for a field, Tom said yah boo I can do better, something happens - did justin speak to the other people?? ... Justin drops his offer to £850k ... but then Justin goes on about wanting to be family and teaching Tom a lesson.
> 
> umm...


That sounds about right. Except that iirc it was Matt who told him he could get a better deal.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can't wait for all these hand wringing do-gooders to come a cropper.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Caroline 
Was expecting it though as the actress died earlier this year.


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Caroline
> Was expecting it though as the actress died earlier this year.


I'd forgotten. Tuned in a bit late and was trying to work out who it was, and then remembered


----------



## sparkling (Jul 23, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Caroline
> Was expecting it though as the actress died earlier this year.


The actress hoped her character would continue but it's probably right to kill her off. 
Oliver seems to have gone a bit mad though


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2017)

sparkling said:


> The actress hoped her character would continue but it's probably right to kill her off.
> Oliver seems to have gone a bit mad though


I thought that was a rationale response to the cartoon bad behaviour of Eddie and Joe; but it's been obvious it was coming since they started cooking up the whole Air B&B story line for it.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2017)

Will the (whining) Grundy family get (deservedly in my opinion) , kicked out of Grange Farm ? .......


----------



## wiskey (Jul 23, 2017)

I thought Oliver was very restrained

eddie takes the piss frankly and deserves his just deserts. Clary deserves better.


----------



## A380 (Jul 25, 2017)

Jill Archer flapjack flinging criminal.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 25, 2017)

I missed the last 5 minutes but what an irony throwing food to protest about waste 

Did she get charged?


----------



## A380 (Jul 25, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I missed the last 5 minutes but what an irony throwing food to protest about waste
> 
> Did she get charged?


Cautioned by Harrison.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 22, 2017)

So , is nemesis due for the Grundy's at Grange Farm ? - local housing seems to be one of the issues at the moment  (or the divide between the Two Nations of Ambridge)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm actually enjoying Emma's storyline. She's a more interesting character than Oliver anyway. 

I heard the man who plays Justin on the radio the other day, his voice is exactly as irritating in real life as when he's being Justin.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2017)

They've still not heard of TUPE rights in Ambridge, then.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2017)

What do you bet Matt tries to sabotage Anisha's new customer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't listen since they went all "listening to the listeners comments" and decided that, instead of bringing in an Nth successive identikit MC man from Surrah to play a part, they'd bring in an identikit man from Surrah and get him to ham up Yokel / somewhere SW, combine it with a total personality transplant, and call it "Chris."

I lunged for the off switch half way through his yammering contest with Emma, and haven't felt able to risk it since. 

*E*M*B*A*R*R*A*S*S*I*N*G*


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 23, 2017)

Eem barm yarrrrr them tharrr howses wot them arrrlll posh feuwks arrr gunna build, oooarrrr oiiii roit loiiik the zaaaaooond of them yarrrrrrrr


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 25, 2017)

I was startled to find out who plays Justin, and it has spoilt my mental image of him.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 25, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was startled to find out who plays Justin, and it has spoilt my mental image of him.


Just had a look; nope, that's definitely him!

(Unlike eg Lizzy and Alice).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 25, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Just had a look; nope, that's definitely him!
> 
> (Unlike eg Lizzy and Alice).


I always thought Justin was a bit fat and smug looking, and not at all attractive. I couldn't really see why Lilian was attracted to him. 

Simon Williams is gorgeous, despite the upper class look (or perhaps because of it?)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 25, 2017)

I am not looking at any of the others!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 25, 2017)

Silly, silly boy Adam. Walked into an obvious Matt trap.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Silly, silly boy Adam. Walked into an obvious Matt trap.


They needed sth to make fragile short term memories forget the shrooms, so that hundreds of elderlies weren’t running to complain come 19:14.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 30, 2017)

So who are we supposed to think did that?


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2017)

Mogden said:


> So who are we supposed to think did that?


It’ll be like Murder on the Orient Express.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2017)

Freddie


----------



## Libertad (Oct 30, 2017)

Adam.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2017)

Adam


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2017)

ooh snap lol


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2017)

... justin?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2017)

also - did Matt go to the ball? I know he demanded a ticket but I thought he was in the Bull... or was he walking to the ball when it happened?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 31, 2017)

Obviously not Justin. That would be a feeble plot-line too far.

I think Freddy and Noli out of their heads on 'shrooms.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't really follow The Archers so I'm not familiar with the current or past plots taking place, but I do put it on occasionally. I did so the other day and was more than a little bit surprised to listen to two of the characters getting shitfaced on magic mushrooms. Not what I'd expected


----------



## A380 (Nov 1, 2017)

It'll be the Russian mafia from that bizarre spin off a few years back.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> I don't really follow The Archers so I'm not familiar with the current or past plots taking place, but I do put it on occasionally. I did so the other day and was more than a little bit surprised to listen to two of the characters getting shitfaced on magic mushrooms. Not what I'd expected



And yet, in a rural setting, one that could easily have been played out every year.

"Why's Jill on 'er back stroking the grass?"
"Oh, y'know, another bumper October harvest."
"The mushrooms you mean?"
"That's the one."
"Oh, right. 'ow about those nasty property developers then?"
"Well it could be good for the cricket team."

etc.

Or not. It'll end in tears. It's the law.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems like Adam, Justin and Shula are all missing a bit of time. 

Matt is clearly legging it with something he shouldn't have/from someone. 

I had one of those moments earlier where your mental picture of a character is blown apart ... In my head Matt is middle aged and sprightly, when Lexi described Adam as hitting 'that old man' I realised Lillian just turned 70 didn't she? So Matt must be much older than I imagine him.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 7, 2017)

I always imagine Matt as Dave Hedgehog as it sounds just like Christopher Ryan.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep that's a pretty good interpretation of what I imagine. 

He is definitely not old!


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2017)

How long does it take to count a couple of hundred votes? Not long enough to let your brew go cold, let alone need another one. 

And why didn't the candidates get to choose whether it went to a recount or not?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2017)

belboid said:


> How long does it take to count a couple of hundred votes? Not long enough to let your brew go cold, let alone need another one.
> 
> And why didn't the candidates get to choose whether it went to a recount or not?


Because they didn't do their research properly to find out what actually happens at counts


----------



## wiskey (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the completely ridiculous and farcical storyline they are building up to with Freddie and Noly.

She's as objectionable as her mother.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2017)

wiskey said:


> How long till Pip is pregnant then?


Took longer than I expected...


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 17, 2017)

Please remove the shite of the annual panto .......a total waste of time, .......where else does this 1950's bilge ?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2017)

What I want to know is, where on earth is Henwee?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 22, 2017)

People seem to dissapear ...like Cathy and her son....

God I wish they would giver up on that tedious Panto malarkey ..


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2017)

Justin's voice is so irritating!


----------



## a_chap (Dec 27, 2017)

Scarlett???


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 27, 2017)

Scarlett the Goat is going to need her own series one day.


----------



## kalmatthew (Dec 28, 2017)

Was anyone else amused on Xmas day where Pat started to tell Peggy off for using Boys will be boys as a harmful gender stereotype, when the main thrust of the rest of the episode was "men being useless in the kitchen"


----------



## pennimania (Dec 28, 2017)

kalmatthew said:


> Was anyone else amused on Xmas day where Pat started to tell Peggy off for using Boys will be boys as a harmful gender stereotype, when the main thrust of the rest of the episode was "men being useless in the kitchen"



No.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 21, 2018)

WTF's happened to Chris' voice? When did he turn into a yokel?


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2018)

Well we knew someone was going to die soon, but that was a bit unexpected. 

And wtf was Joe on about?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2018)

Bit unexpected here too, perhaps she gave in her notice and they had to find a way to allow her character to leave?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2018)

I don’t like Nc but that was harsh. Then again, I’m glad something shut has happened to William


----------



## a_chap (Feb 23, 2018)

Blimey


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 23, 2018)

What did she confess to? Running over Matt?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 23, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> What did she confess to? Running over Matt?



I don't think so.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2018)

Hadn't really heard of sepsis before or that you can get it from a cut. 
Sounds nasty.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 23, 2018)

I will wait , with some bated breath for Sunday ....


----------



## wiskey (Feb 23, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Hadn't really heard of sepsis before or that you can get it from a cut.
> Sounds nasty.



Is that not pretty much the same plotline as that BBC police show last year (I want to say Line of Duty but that might be wrong). 

Sepsis is the number one thing to look out for in the kids A&E I work in.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 23, 2018)

Wtf was that shit?

Not enough drama again?

Dickheads.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 25, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Wtf was that shit?
> 
> Not enough drama again?
> 
> Dickheads.


It did seem a bit needless, rather like the killing off of Nigel.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2018)

I am glad I found out before I heard this episode, and was able to swerve it!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Is this going to be where cleaning mud off the kids trainers caused her graze to become infected with whatever came from Home Farm and contaminated the land?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a similar though re Home Farm but hadn't connected the trainers.


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2018)

Beeb article makes it clear ithe sepsis came from that rusty nail, it would be hard to spin a convincing diversion about it maybe being Brian’s fault. 

BBC Radio 4 - The Archers - Nic Grundy’s death: What is sepsis and why did no one spot it?


----------



## Mogden (Feb 25, 2018)

I found it a bit odd tonight that there was so much of Jennifer and Brian. I thought it would be wholly about Nic.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 25, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Hadn't really heard of sepsis before or that you can get it from a cut.
> Sounds nasty.


It’s called septicaemia in old money. No wonder people don’t recognise if if they keep changing its name. Lucky she didn’t get lock-jaw as well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2018)

*Septicemia* Is the Infection Itself. *Sepsis* is your body's inflammatory reaction to a severe infection. *Septicemia*, meanwhile, is the infection itself — it's defined as the bacteria in the blood that causes *sepsis*. ... (Other types of infections, such as fungal infections, have different names.)

Apparently.  

I didn’t realise it was the same thing. 

I had septicaemia a few years ago. I knew I was ill, and that the doctors were concerned, but I didn’t realise how serious it was.  

It was an infected insect bite!!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2018)

belboid said:


> Beeb article makes it clear ithe sepsis came from that rusty nail, it would be hard to spin a convincing diversion about it maybe being Brian’s fault.
> 
> BBC Radio 4 - The Archers - Nic Grundy’s death: What is sepsis and why did no one spot it?


I missed last Sunday's episode and Thursday night's so it was a bit of a surprise on Friday evening. The trainer comment last night made me think it that the villagers may suspect Home Farm. 
The article above says otherwise so that's one less long drawn out drama


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 26, 2018)

Septicaemia leading to sepsis is blood poisoning, weltweit , which you’ve probably heard of?

Now that we’ve squandered the gift of antibiotics we’ll be seeing more of this in the future. In the past people knew what to look for and what to do about it, but we lost the knowledge when ABx came along. Even little things like a scratch from a nail or a whitlow can cause blood poisoning, especially if someone is run down or compromised.

I knew something bad was going to happen when Joe made a big thing about the scratch and Nic just brushed it off. And I’ve never liked Nic, never trusted her. Too sweet by half. I thought she was after Will’s money when she first turned up. So what did she confess? And what will Joe do with it? Will he confide in the vicar? Or will he burden Clarrie with it?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 26, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So what did she confess? And what will Joe do with it? Will he confide in the vicar? Or will he burden Clarrie with it?



I posted a link to a BBC clip which was a recording _and transcript_ of Nic's last words.

There's nothing which points to her confessing anything other than being a "bad" person. Which, at the end of the day, we all are...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 26, 2018)

And I predict that Alistair and Shula will finally admit that their marriage is on the rocks.

I also predict that Jennifer will make a total mess of her moral dilemma now that Brian has fessed up about the


a_chap said:


> I posted a link to a BBC clip which was a recording _and transcript_ of Nic's last words.
> 
> There's nothing which points to her confessing anything other than being a "bad" person. Which, at the end of the day, we all are...



But Joe’s reaction suggests that she did say something that took him a-back.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 26, 2018)

Joe was being pretty weird in his final scene with Nic. The whole "between this place and a better one" made my skin crawl.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 26, 2018)

She whispers something and he says “No! No! You’re mixed up! The medicine is making you muddled!”

That sounds as if he’s heard something that he doesn’t want to be true.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 26, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Joe was being pretty weird in his final scene with Nic. The whole "between this place and a better one" made my skin crawl.



I was shout-thinking “Stop blethering at her and call her husband back into the room! You’re wasting time!”


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Joe was being pretty weird in his final scene with Nic. The whole "between this place and a better one" made my skin crawl.


And mine, those are the words I'd definitely not be wanting to hear


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2018)

I must have missed the episode that led to Jennifer's dilemma  What did Brian keep secret from her?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I must have missed the episode that led to Jennifer's dilemma  What did Brian keep secret from her?


That he's known all along that naughty stuff is buried in lower mead, and has done for 40 years.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2018)

wiskey said:


> That he's known all along that naughty stuff is buried in lower mead, and has done for 40 years.


Thanks, I suspected as much but wasn't sure. No wonderJennifer is angry.


----------



## A380 (Mar 3, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> She whispers something and he says “No! No! You’re mixed up! The medicine is making you muddled!”
> 
> That sounds as if he’s heard something that he doesn’t want to be true.


She was confessing to pushing Nigel off the roof obvs.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 3, 2018)

A380 said:


> She was confessing to pushing Nigel off the roof obvs.




Finally! The truth will always out.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, that’s the mystery solved


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 11, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> What did she confess to? Running over Matt?





belboid said:


> Well, that’s the mystery solved



I reckon.


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 15, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And I predict that Alistair and Shula will finally admit that their marriage is on the rocks.
> 
> 
> > Well not quite but its about time that blew up. Although I can't help but feel that after a few months of nothing major we now seem to have 3 large plot lines on the go at once


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't understand the polluted field thing. The original line was that Brian couldn't have known /been to blame because he didn't own the land when the dumping was done as they'd only just bought it from Justin. That was why Jennifer went round to Justin's accusing him. So why is it now the case that Brian is to blame because he gave permission for the dumping? How could he have authorised it if it wasn't his land? 

Not that I care. Very tedious plotline.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2018)

So, are we all bored of the Archers at the moment then? I have to say Shula and Alistair's marital difficulties is one of the most boring story lines they've come up with in a LONG time *yawn*

Not as boring a Freddie's gap year, mind you. Jesus Christ, who gives a shit?

Brian (aka toxic waste man) losing the plot over his entire family usurping him is pretty hilarious though 

Pip's pregnancy continues to be on of the most dreary pregnancies to ever be documented, in the history of radio drama 

/end


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't understand the polluted field thing. The original line was that Brian couldn't have known /been to blame because he didn't own the land when the dumping was done as they'd only just bought it from Justin. That was why Jennifer went round to Justin's accusing him. So why is it now the case that Brian is to blame because he gave permission for the dumping? How could he have authorised it if it wasn't his land?
> 
> Not that I care. Very tedious plotline.



Jennifer jumped to the conclusion that it must be from the new plot of land but it wasn't.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2018)

dolly's gal said:


> So, are we all bored of the Archers at the moment then? I have to say Shula and Alistair's marital difficulties is one of the most boring story lines they've come up with in a LONG time *yawn*
> 
> Not as boring a Freddie's gap year, mind you. Jesus Christ, who gives a shit?
> 
> ...


I still put the Archers on every evening but I find myself being distracted to the point where I hear the end music and realise I've no idea what's being going on for the last 15 minutes.


----------



## sparkling (May 18, 2018)

dolly's gal said:


> So, are we all bored of the Archers at the moment then? I have to say Shula and Alistair's marital difficulties is one of the most boring story lines they've come up with in a LONG time *yawn*
> 
> Not as boring a Freddie's gap year, mind you. Jesus Christ, who gives a shit?
> 
> ...


It is pretty crap at the moment. 
Shula and alistair deserve each other. She’s an insufferable prig and he’s a boorish twat. 
William is going to go all nasty and vengeful. 
Would be good if Jennifer divorced Brian and took all his money.


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2018)

It's all been bonkers for months* 

* even by TA standards


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2018)

It’s just issue after issue shoehorned in.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2018)

Tonight I was mostly shouting "No comment" at the radio.


----------



## kalmatthew (Aug 6, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Tonight I was mostly shouting "No comment" at the radio.


Yeah I didn't think much of Patrick as his lawyer


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 6, 2018)

I have missed some episodes, for example the birth of Pips baby, was it uneventful?


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2018)

Now that is magnificent timing by Lily


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2019)

Can anyone tell me whats going on with Tom? I thought his girlfriend was some kind of agricultural expert. Now he's married her and it seem she's a beauty therapist or something. What have I missed?


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 19, 2019)

She sells cosmetics amongst other things I think. They got married on very short notice and she seems to be getting very involved with the farm. I'm sure it will all end I tears  it's a bridge farm relationship after all...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2019)

kalmatthew said:


> She sells cosmetics amongst other things I think. They got married on very short notice and she seems to be getting very involved with the farm. I'm sure it will all end I tears  it's a bridge farm relationship after all...


Thanks for this.


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 26, 2019)

kalmatthew said:


> She sells cosmetics amongst other things I think. They got married on very short notice and she seems to be getting very involved with the farm. I'm sure it will all end I tears  it's a bridge farm relationship after all...


I can see the begining of the end allready


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2019)

£8k on a credit card .. seems a lot to me


----------



## Mogden (Mar 26, 2019)

Never mind Tom and his spendy missus, when are Russ and Elizabeth gonna have an illicit snog after bonding over dusty curtains and cake while Lily is sorting out kitchens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Never mind Tom and his spendy missus, when are Russ and Elizabeth gonna have an illicit snog after bonding over dusty curtains and cake while Lily is sorting out kitchens.


He’s after Lower Loxley.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Never mind Tom and his spendy missus, when are Russ and Elizabeth gonna have an illicit snog after bonding over dusty curtains and cake while Lily is sorting out kitchens.


Not just me seeing that coming then


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2019)

Natasha is clearly up to something too.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 26, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Natasha is clearly up to something too.


I thought she was the one after the money and Russ is just daft and wants someone a bit more homely and closer to his own age.


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 26, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Not just me seeing that coming then


Not just you! But I reckon it will be after Freddie is out so he can catch them


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2019)

Mogden said:


> I thought she was the one after the money and Russ is just daft and wants someone a bit more homely and closer to his own age.


Yeah, although I'm not sure she is straight up after money  ... Some sort of financial scam I reckon.

Russ definitely just wants homely rather than studenty.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2019)

I've quite enjoyed not having drippy Freddie in my kitchen  I wonder if they will do the usual thing of replacing him with a new actor (who's probably evidence of nepotism in action).


----------



## FiFi (Mar 26, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Not just me seeing that coming then


No, not just you. I'll happen, sooner or later.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 26, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I've quite enjoyed not having drippy Freddie in my kitchen  I wonder if they will do the usual thing of replacing him with a new actor (who's probably evidence of nepotism in action).



Oh he’s awful! SO whiney.

And you’d think 3 months inside was the end of the fucking world the way Elizabeth has gone on.

And her version of depression has really pissed me off too. “My therapist says I should take a walk every day... my therapist says I should do something new each week...” fuck.off.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2019)

“Frexit”. Ha. Not bad, not bad. Or maybe I’m a bit stoned.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And her version of depression has really pissed me off too. “My therapist says I should take a walk every day... my therapist says I should do something new each week...” fuck.off.



Yes, the way that it was spoken about in hushed tones annoyed me, and the speed with which she got not only AD's and counselling was lightening fast


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Yes, the way that it was spoken about in hushed tones annoyed me, and the speed with which she got not only AD's and counselling was lightening fast



But ADs are handed out like sweets these days (as are gabapentin and pregabalin but that’s another story).

Antidepressant prescriptions in England double in a decade

71 million scripts in 2018 alone.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> ..
> 71 million scripts in 2018 alone.


71 million in a population of about 65 million, how does that work?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2019)

weltweit said:


> 71 million in a population of about 65 million, how does that work?



Believe it or not, some people get repeat prescriptions? On ADs too. Imagine that.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Believe it or not, some people get repeat prescriptions? On ADs too. Imagine that.


So that's 5 million people claiming 12 repeat prescriptions a year?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> So that's 5 million people claiming 12 repeat prescriptions a year?



Yep, possibly. Scary eh? Wanna know how many people are still addicted to Valium through over-prescribing?

Look it up.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2019)

17yo who's been driving for a short while, has just spent 3 months in prison and comes out declaring he wants to 'speed down the open road' ... _Of course_ you'd let him drive  what could possibly go wrong


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Yep, possibly. Scary eh?


I'm not sure I'm following your point


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your point



Was kinda in my first related post. GPs over prescribe shit. And have done so for ages.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't think Natasha is up to anything, I think she's just full of shit, a wide girl, puts out a great Instagram image of her life which doesn't actually match up to reality and Tom didn't see past it before marrying her. I think they'll get through it somehow though. I see Natasha winding Pat up for years to come.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh no!
Archers actor Edward Kelsey dies aged 88


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2019)

Just heard that


----------



## a_chap (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

never knew he was Baron Greenback.

Very sad


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2019)

Poor old Joe  and Edward Kelsey too obviously


----------



## a_chap (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm saddened that another deeply unique and charismatic voice has been lost from the series 

So many of the new character voices are barely distinguishable from one another


----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2019)

I wonder how they are going to explain his absence in the show?

And RIP also obviously.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2019)

RIP  Edward Kelsey, will miss old Joe.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 25, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how they are going to explain his absence in the show?
> 
> And RIP also obviously.


Don't you think they might just let him die in his chair?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Don't you think they might just let him die in his chair?


An idea certainly. 

It made me wonder how many future shows they already have in the can?


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

They have been preparing us for his death for a while now. I believe he may have mentioned his farmer's lung once or twice


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

weltweit said:


> An idea certainly.
> 
> It made me wonder how many future shows they already have in the can?


3-6 weeks, apparently  BBC Radio 4 - The Archers - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## pennimania (Apr 29, 2019)

Joe Grundy was one of my least favourite characters because I found his lumbering malapropisms excruciatingly unfunny.

But at least you could recognise his voice.

RIP Edward Kelsey


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2019)

Spoiler



So your daughter gets the bailiffs called to your house (within weeks of doing a runner from the flat which must be the quickest eviction process ever) and after you stump up £5k you have the heart to heart where she admits that 'I just couldn't keep up' and somehow you manage not to say 'what do you mean you couldn't keep up? What was that freeloading idiot you were living with contributing?'


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2019)

At least he's with his ferrets now


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2019)

Blimey, didn't realise she'd been around that long

Archers star: 'I'll keep going after 100'



> June Spencer who plays Peggy Woolley will be 100-years-old on Friday.
> 
> She has been performing in The Archers since the very first episode in 1950.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2019)

I have to say I won’t miss Joe’s throat clearing. 
June Spencer sounds much less quavery in her real voice


----------



## wiskey (Jun 11, 2019)

trashpony said:


> June Spencer sounds much less quavery in her real voice


I thought that too, I wonder why she's made Peggy so irritating to listen to...


----------



## sparkling (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh no I can’t bear it! Poor Ed!! 
Why oh why can’t Ed and Emma have a happy story line? 
I am seriously thinking of boycotting The Archers now as this never ending misery for Ed is seriously depressing.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2019)

It was inevitable given the long, hopeful build-up.

A depressing storyline nonetheless


----------



## kalmatthew (Jul 28, 2019)

I half thought he was going to get busted and end up in prison. But I never believed they were going to get the house. Also it must be time for them to Kill Joe off taking the situation from bad to worse.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 28, 2019)

What puzzled me is that, given how imminent their moving in is, Ed'n'Em must have at least applied for and been granted a mortgage.

So I assume that one possible story-line is that it will drive Ed to be a full-time crim leading to many more depressing and serious future options for the scriptwriters.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 28, 2019)

At the beginning I thought they were going to make this storyline about Emma being a parish councillor. Corruption etc.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 28, 2019)

What bugs me about the Ed storyline is that he's been sitting on the saintly Nic nearly killing Matt storyline for over a year. Presumably Will (or the scriptwriters have forgotten about that).


----------



## a_chap (Jul 28, 2019)

a_chap said:


> What puzzled me is that, given how imminent their moving in is, Ed'n'Em must have at least applied for and been granted a mortgage.
> 
> So I assume that one possible story-line is that it will drive Ed to be a full-time crim leading to many more depressing and serious future options for the scriptwriters.



After tonight's episode does anyone want to bet against this being how it goes?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2019)

Emma appears to have completely lost the plot, how can you be upset that people don't want to lend you 250k!


----------



## kalmatthew (Aug 2, 2019)

Listening to Emma begging made for such uncomfortable listening I nearly turned off.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2019)

Blimey, plenty of drama tonight.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2019)

Have to admire the quality of the performance from Emerald O'Hanrahan (Emma) tonight


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2019)

Caught up today. <3 Tracey Horrobin and her takedown of Ambridge's financial base. I'm so glad they've made her a speaking character.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 2, 2019)

I’ve not listened to it all week.
Just tell me when it’s all over


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 2, 2019)

sparkling said:


> I’ve not listened to it all week.
> Just tell me when it’s all over


It's been a bit cringe all week but tonight was epic.


----------



## kalmatthew (Aug 19, 2019)

Will seems to be heading for a disaster as well, and with Joe being due to die its all getting a bit dramatic. The only bonus recently was listening to people tell Susan she was being unreasonable.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 1, 2019)

Blimey. That was quite an episode. What will happen next?


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 11, 2019)

A wonderful, lovely episode.

It's what makes The Archers special IMO.

RIP Joe.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 10, 2019)

What's happened to Tom and his annoying wife? Have I missed something?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 10, 2019)

Hopefully they fell down the same hole Kathy and Usha did


----------



## Shirl (Nov 11, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Hopefully they fell down the same hole Kathy and Usha did


Thanks, I've not missed anything then.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 11, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Thanks, I've not missed anything then.



Not unless I did too


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2019)

RIP Tony (mark 2 or 3)

The Archers actor Colin Skipp dies at 80


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2019)

I think he was the original wasn't he.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 22, 2019)

I’ve been wondering why Peggy didn’t get Hilda spayed. Apart from it not being a good example to be setting the nation’s cat owners, it would have done much to improve her nasty temperament (Hilda that is..)


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2020)

The Bull to be renamed Eccles (on the Green) then?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2020)

... after the 'famous' peacock who never appeared before it accidentally got squished


----------



## kalmatthew (Jan 8, 2020)

belboid said:


> The Bull to be renamed Eccles (on the Green) then?



Pretty sure you'll be able to power all of Borsticshire from a wheel connected to Joe's grave!


----------



## belboid (Jan 10, 2020)

The B(ee) at Ambridge? That’s fucking atrocious.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2020)

belboid said:


> The B(ee) at Ambridge? That’s fucking atrocious.



Yep yours was much better I was disappointed when it wasn't the new name. There would have been several months of Kentan complaining and whining


----------



## wiskey (Jan 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> There would have been several months of Kentan complaining and whining


Think we're in for that anyway. 

And the new name is awful.

Can't wait for Josh to get sent down though


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2020)

But on the plus side the theme tune now ends after exactly 27 seconds every episode


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yep yours was much better I was disappointed when it wasn't the new name. There would have been several months of Kentan complaining and whining




belboid ‘s suggestion seemed so obvious that I was genuinely surprised when it _wasn’t_ renamed Eccles.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2020)

Excitement?  _On a Sunday!!_


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Ooooh that must be Sunday night edition because nothing happened last week for the omnibus


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 8, 2020)

I reckon 



Spoiler



Gavin drilled through a gas pipe and Lynda walked in and flicked the light switch on.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Not got to the .... dun dun dun .... episode yet but in the meantime can't they get rid of the incredibly annoyingly whiney Freddie?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Spoiler



It's the Grace Archer episode all over again 

Or possibly the death scene out of Hancock's The Bowmans. They've all gone down the hole


----------



## wiskey (Mar 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Not got to the .... dun dun dun .... episode yet but in the meantime can't they get rid of the incredibly annoyingly whiney Freddie?


I think your wish might be granted. Although Freddie's whinging is far eclipsed by the drip that is Gavin.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 11, 2020)

They're not good at these sort of storylines really, are they?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2020)

I find it so unbearable to listen to tbh, I mean it's like none of the script writers have ever met a Dr or seen an ITU. At least with the farming stuff I'm clueless and can pretend it's vaguely realistic.

And I presume we've got to spend the next while listening to Freddie's MH deteriorate whilst nobody considers getting him to counselling.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2020)

He nearly went half an episode without whining last night, then ruined it  

At least when Grace Archer died they were trying to screw up ITV's introduction.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 12, 2020)

A lot to f the farming stuff is pretty rubbish tbh.

My bet is that Lynda will be in one of those special Archer comas, like Emma, Brian, Adam, Chris and Tony (twice) before her. You know, the special sort where you're at death's door for about a fortnight then you wake up at a loved one's voice. In about a month's time you're back driving the combine.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2020)

I think they could safely have cut the wedding party plans discussion scene and replaced it with one about....hmm, I don't know what.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2020)

Ambridge is a CFZ*

*Covid-free-zone


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 17, 2020)

a_chap said:


> A wonderful, lovely episode.
> 
> It's what makes The Archers special IMO.
> 
> RIP Joe.





a_chap said:


> Ambridge is a CFZ*
> 
> *Covid-free-zone


Indeed.
I listen to the omnibus edition on Sunday morning.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2020)

I seem to have missed this explosion thing. 

Can anyone give me a succinct version?


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2020)

the Hotel kitchen blew up cos lazy gav told his man to use petrol to clean the floor.  Linda nearly died. Gavs man is still in hospital, broken back. A posh boy was vaguely heroic.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2020)

belboid said:


> the Hotel kitchen blew up cos lazy gav told his man to use petrol to clean the floor.  Linda nearly died. Gavs man is still in hospital, broken back. A posh boy was vaguely heroic.


Thanks belboid. Petrol to clean a floor, what an idiot.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 17, 2020)

I still don't understand why they had a gas ring on.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 17, 2020)

Have we heard anything from gav?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 17, 2020)

belboid said:


> I think they could safely have cut the wedding party plans discussion scene and replaced it with one about....hmm, I don't know what.


It's becoming a bit of an elephant isn't it


----------



## Mogden (Mar 17, 2020)

They've been slyly starting a plot about Roy having amnesia/concussion I reckon. That thing about the bins the other night.

And is Lynda getting ready to say her goodbyes well aware that she's more sick than she's letting on?


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2020)

Mogden said:


> And is Lynda getting ready to say her goodbyes well aware that she's more sick than she's letting on?




Nah.

She will have a relapse and be at death's door for a bit then snap right back.

Will be interfering in the fete and bothering children about Maypole dancing only too soon.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2020)

And fawning over Freddie who will continually whine that he just doesn't deserve it


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh. My. Lord.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

Blimey. That was unexpected.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2020)

[blinks]

What was?


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

a_chap said:


> [blinks]
> 
> What was?


End of tonight's episode.


----------



## meurig (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2020)

🎵 a little bit of toast


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2020)

Oohh... [penny drops]


----------



## wiskey (Mar 20, 2020)

Ooh that's suddenly gone a bit dark  

I'm wondering how much longer they can pretend the biggest global event of the century isn't happening for ...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2020)

they clearly recorded all their episodes last year


----------



## wiskey (Mar 20, 2020)

They normally manage to badly shoehorn in a topical one liner


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2020)

i don't really remember them mentioning brexit so may have been recorded year before last


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2020)

There will be a massive nuclear explosion and Ambridge will be hurled, just like in Space 1999, to a brexit-free, covid19-free existence in outer-space.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2020)

Telegraph said:
			
		

> The Archers has become the latest victim of coronavirus as the BBC scrapped one episode a week of the Radio 4 drama.
> 
> There will now be five episodes each week instead of the usual six until the end of April. Friday’s episode has been cancelled and there will be a shorter omnibus on Sundays, but the BBC reassured fans that the show had been recorded “for the weeks ahead”.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2020)

what happened to wartime spirit? you'd think they could have just stood a bit further apart


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> what happened to wartime spirit? you'd think they could have just stood a bit further apart


It's radio, they can phone it in.  Half of them have been doing it anyway, boom tish.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Blimey. That was unexpected.


Any clues? I heard last night's but it was obvious I'd missed something on Friday


----------



## Mogden (Mar 23, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Any clues? I heard last night's but it was obvious I'd missed something on Friday


The DumTeeDum crew say one of their mob had had an inkling about it a while ago but I didn't notice anything.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2020)

there have been little hints.  The laptop in a _wardrobe. _How Philip could ever undercut Eddie - Eddie!!  Something very wrong there.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 23, 2020)

belboid said:


> there have been little hints.  The laptop in a _wardrobe. _How Philip could ever undercut Eddie - Eddie!!  Something very wrong there.


Ahhhh yeah.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2020)

belboid said:


> The laptop in a _wardrobe_


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2020)

It's not there...feels weird....


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2020)

wiskey said:


>


One day Gav called in to Philip's flat to pick up Philip's laptop from the wardrobe.  But he disturbed Alistair having a shower in the adjoining bathroom (Kirsty being downstairs at the time). In the ensuing kerfuffle about wtf a naked Alistair was doing there, we missed the more interesting question of wtf does Philip keep a work laptop _in a wardrobe_?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

belboid said:


> One day Gav called in to Philip's flat to pick up Philip's laptop from the wardrobe.  But he disturbed Alistair having a shower in the adjoining bathroom (Kirsty being downstairs at the time). In the ensuing kerfuffle about wtf a naked Alistair was doing there, we missed the more interesting question of wtf does Philip keep a work laptop _in a wardrobe_?



You actually listen and remember what's going on don't you


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You actually listen and remember what's going on don't you


I just occasionally read the threads on the daily updates on Facebook, that's all. It's quite nice every now and then. Doesn't hurt you. But it's okay, it's not like I need it. I can go 48 hours (forty eight hours!) without a fix.




(Goes off to find a classic episode to listen to.  Nigel falling off a roof? Or the one where Jennifer goes 'Ohh Brian, I'm related to... a _Horrobin_'"


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2020)

belboid said:


> One day Gav called in to Philip's flat to pick up Philip's laptop from the wardrobe.  But he disturbed Alistair having a shower in the adjoining bathroom (Kirsty being downstairs at the time). In the ensuing kerfuffle about wtf a naked Alistair was doing there, we missed the more interesting question of wtf does Philip keep a work laptop _in a wardrobe_?


Yeah I remember the episode but I still don't think keeping a work laptop in the wardrobe is that weird


----------



## a_chap (Mar 27, 2020)

Stood in the kitchen cooking dinner.

Thought I'd some sort of senior moment when "Front Row" came on and I couldn't recall anything that had just happened in the Archers.

Strange days indeed.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Stood in the kitchen cooking dinner.
> 
> Thought I'd some sort of senior moment when "Front Row" came on and I couldn't recall anything that had just happened in the Archers.
> 
> Strange days indeed.



Happens to me nearly every episode


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2020)

Poor Kirsty. She really thought she’d got it right this time  

God the Archers really has it in for women doesn’t it?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2020)

trashpony said:


> God the Archers really has it in for women doesn’t it?



Has to reflect real life in some way. 

Wodja all think it’s going to do about Covid? It’s getting too late to introduce it surely? But then they’re going to look stupid if they don’t.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Poor Kirsty. She really thought she’d got it right this time
> 
> God the Archers really has it in for women doesn’t it?


Yeh like that time years back pip had that dodgy boyfriend not to mention more recent events


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Has to reflect real life in some way.
> 
> Wodja all think it’s going to do about Covid? It’s getting too late to introduce it surely? But then they’re going to look stupid if they don’t.


I daresay they'll look daft if they do too


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Wodja all think it’s going to do about Covid?


Nothing. It’s a drama. They can’t have people self isolated. There’s only so much conflict you can get out of a game of trivial pursuit played over Zoom.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Nothing. It’s a drama. They can’t have people self isolated. There’s only so much conflict you can get out of a game of trivial pursuit played over Zoom.


Ooh I don't know. Susan could work herself into a froth about people not social distancing enough in the local shop. Tom and Golddigger woman could discover they actually loathe each other and are totally incompatible. Ed could move back in with Emmur for the duration 💕. The junior generation could set up a shopping delivery service to support the oldies. Hilda will finally eat Peggy. Etc.

I don't really understand why they cancelled the Friday edition rather than the Sunday one. They could have gone old school.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2020)

It’s even coming to ambridge...



BBCCopyright: BBC
The BBC has revealed that its long-running Radio 4 soap The Archers will have its first coronavirus-related storyline in May.

There are enough pre-recorded episodes of the show, which has been going nearly 70 years, to keep listeners going until the end of April. After that, there will be temporary changes to the programme.

Voice actors will record episodes from their homes, rather than busy studios involving numerous cast and crew.

Producers said episodes would involve fewer of the Ambridge residents interacting with each other - instead "characters will be sharing more of their private thoughts with the listener".

more details:BBC Radio 4 - The Archers - Making The Archers during the coronavirus pandemic


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> Producers said episodes would involve fewer of the Ambridge residents interacting with each other - instead "characters will be sharing more of their private thoughts with the listener".


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2020)

It's bad enough what comes out of their mouths let alone having access to the unfiltered stuff.

I enjoyed being taught how to assist in a lambs birth the other day .... More of that


----------



## two sheds (Mar 30, 2020)

Stroke of genius by the scriptwriters, though. Lets have Freddie whining all the fucking time and then introduce a woman's character (not Linda) who talks incessantly in a tone that makes you want to scream whenever she appears.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 30, 2020)

Found Linda's honestly quite moving tbh.


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2020)

So, Linda is literally full of shit then.  Glad we found that out.  And now someone else is on about anal!


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2020)

Oops








						Archers fan event gatecrashed by man 'with small penis' pleasuring himself
					

According to host Roifield Brown after 'four minutes of sedate conversation a man who was at least 60 started w**king'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## kalmatthew (Apr 30, 2020)

Is anyone else finding the fact that Ambridge is now on a different day of the week really confusing?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2020)

Down to a five-day week and Friday doesn't exist any more you mean?

As opposed to a different decade?


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 30, 2020)

The whole thing is hardly worth listening to in any case ....esp the "Lindie" narrative. Very , very poor - even if things were "normal"


----------



## wiskey (Apr 30, 2020)

kalmatthew said:


> Is anyone else finding the fact that Ambridge is now on a different day of the week really confusing?


Yes, like 'why are you playing cricket on a Wednesday!'


----------



## kalmatthew (Apr 30, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Yes, like 'why are you playing cricket on a Wednesday!'



And when they talk about something happening in the future I have no idea if that's tomorrow or sometime next week.


----------



## wiskey (May 6, 2020)

So has anyone bothered listening this week?

I usually listen as I walk from the hospital to the car and drive home ... I'm not interested in weddings though, it just seems lazy on their part - let's have Ed's crack addiction or something.


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2020)

No more episodes until 25th May  

All repeats until then.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> No more episodes until 25th May
> 
> All repeats until then.


It confused the hell out of me on Sunday!


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

Leaving us in suspense on all of the fascinating plot threads .... 

as you were 

apart from the gangmasters and missing mobile phone of course  .


----------



## Mogden (May 7, 2020)

Bloody useless BBC Sounds app isn't listing them properly so I've only found them by sheer luck. It's a bit weird but I do find any amount of Archers soothing, no matter the subject.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

Mind numbing is the phrase I think you're looking for


----------



## Chilli.s (May 7, 2020)

Very disappointing.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

I'm doing my best


----------



## kalmatthew (May 7, 2020)

I have quite enjoyed the random bits from the past although I wish they'd gone further back. I do think that replaying Joe's wake is particularly lazy it was too recent to repeat.


----------



## planetgeli (May 7, 2020)

Why are they having this gap? Has it been explained? I don't see how social distancing would stop The Archers. It's not like TV acting that requires actual physical interaction. It's a few characters talking into mikes.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

Yes I wondered that. You'd think they'd have a few broadcast quality mikes they could send out for the duration. Of course you'd have the sound of the actors' dogs and children in the background as with all conference calls but they could always explain that away in the script.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 7, 2020)

I suspect the scripts are written and recorded well in advance and didn’t work with social distancing, so there’d be lots of re-writing to do.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 4, 2020)

Emma's coffee table is green with legs shaped like dolphins ....


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2020)

Ah is it back on? I'm surprised at how little I missed listening


----------



## wiskey (Jun 5, 2020)

I didn't bother with the repeats and I've not caught all of the new ones but the ones I have listened to have been alright, I've actually enjoyed some of the soliloquies.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2020)

It's weird them having conversations again


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2020)

wiskey said:


> It's weird them having conversations again



Are we back to normal ? - some of the bilge recently made me hit the off button .....


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Are we back to normal ? - some of the bilge recently made me hit the off button .....


Not exactly ... Just very occasionally this week I've noticed it's not all been internal monologue, people have been interacting with each other .... Either that or I've imagined it


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Not exactly ... Just very occasionally this week I've noticed it's not all been internal monologue, people have been interacting with each other .... Either that or I've imagined it



Hallucinations setting in from the monologues?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2020)

The monologues struggle when it’s a dull character (any Brookfield Archer, Harrison, Fallon).

When it’s a good / entertaining character (Brian, Susan, Emma) then they are a lot better. Although it’s fair to say that no-one has become a new Archers fan listening to the recent episodes although I am enjoying the Alice dipso storyline


----------



## kalmatthew (Aug 8, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> When it’s a good / entertaining character (Brian, Susan, Emma) then they are a lot better. Although it’s fair to say that no-one has become a new Archers fan listening to the recent episodes although I am enjoying the Alice dipso storyline



The problem with the "Alice the Alchie" storyline is that they seem to trot it out whenever they need something to liven things up a bit then don't do anything with it.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 4, 2020)

We're back to proper interactions then. I quite liked the monologues but last night was a good episode. Go Emmur!


----------



## pennimania (Sep 9, 2020)

I haven't been listening to current episodes for about 6 months.

You can find all the podcasts from 2009 (and a huge amount of other stuff, including complete PDF's of all the books) at Home • The Archers Files

It was thinking about Shirl that made me remember this


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2020)

I've started listening again, too. 

I heard the last few monologue type ones. They weren't as bad as I'd expected but I'd have thought it would have been better to say do a single monologue per episode with the rest of the episode being discussions between family members, and phone calls.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 9, 2020)

I did try the moanalogues but thought they missed a trick. Trying too hard to be funny imo.

I would have loved to hear people saying what they really thought about each other, for example there must be someone in Ambridge who shares my contempt for the Hootenanny.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 9, 2020)

Sunday’s Archers Omnibus with restored dialogue has restored my faith in radio (& life). I reckon they’d commissioned those monologues and felt duty bound to use them even if it meant shedding listeners along the way. I don’t want to hear a sub-Shakespearean soliloquy from any character in Ambridge while eating my toast - just mundane human interaction in an idealised rural setting thank you.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 17, 2020)

A bit good tonight. Are there developing feelings on the horizon too?


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2020)

Is Alice tiny or Chris ginormous? 

The first excellent episode for along time.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 19, 2020)

I agree last night's episode was top-drawer stuff.

Alice's (Hollie Chapman) performance really was compelling 

Shame about the woodenness of Chris Carter's actor Wilf Scolding


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2020)

I have missed a bit, what happened to Kirsty, how did she find out her husband was evil?


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2020)

Gav cracked and finally told her that Philip was being dishonest and she doesn’t really know him at all.  She confronted him and he gave in surprisingly quickly and told her (almost) everything.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2020)

I was shocked, shocked, when Freddy took over today. Who could have seen that coming?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 30, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I have missed a bit, what happened to Kirsty, how did she find out her husband was evil?



worth listening to that - was the episode before

I'd been wondering what they meant by "feeding the horses"


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2020)

The employees were the horses.  They needed feeding from time to time.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> worth listening to that - was the episode before


Yes, I just went back and listened again .. thanks for the tip


----------



## sparkling (Jan 1, 2021)

I had to have a break from the Archers around the time Emma was just about to lose her dream home.  I could not stand the unmitigating misery.  
Just popped back to hear that mild mannered and very helpful, builder, Philip is really a gang master.  He talks about young men as horses and bullies his son to keep his secrets.
I wonder if I came back too soon.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2021)

Me I think Kirsty is guilty as sin !!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2021)

Keri Davies tweeted this:





This pair of replies genuinely made me laugh out loud:


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Happy Birthday!


What,  you mean the 70th?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 1, 2021)

Would have been better if Tony Hancock* had written it - I preferred the Bowmans 

*ok I admit it actually Simpson and Galton


----------



## belboid (Jan 4, 2021)

David’s bit about Colston was surprisingly well done.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2021)

Modern slavery in The Archers: how credible is its latest shocking plotline?
					

When Ambridge builder Philip Moss turned out to be a gangmaster – employing homeless Britons as unpaid workers – some thought it a plot twist too far. But the radio soap had done its homework




					www.theguardian.com
				




Is it me or has it been less embarrassing than usual? Freddie's been less whiny than he was for example.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2021)

It's another of those little personality-transplants the writers assume listeners won't notice.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 10, 2021)

Think I've had enough ... It's taken 40 years and I feel like I've been very patient about the absolute mess they made of addressing covid, but the Shula ordination is beyond dull, the modern slavery storyline was kind of ruined by the pandemic shuffling around of episodes and the Alice's baby arc has reached daft-even-for-TA levels (I do feel sorry for the actor who plays Alice because it was clearly going to be a big FAS/drinking storyline which has been messed around with).

I realise it's been harder for TA to work around covid than some other soaps (because so many of the cast are old) but it's radio FFS, if TV soaps can get back and filming and include  references to current global events I don't know why TA has suffered so badly.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 10, 2021)

wiskey said:


> Think I've had enough ... It's taken 40 years and I feel like I've been very patient about the absolute mess they made of addressing covid, but the Shula ordination is beyond dull, the modern slavery storyline was kind of ruined by the pandemic shuffling around of episodes and the Alice's baby arc has reached daft-even-for-TA levels (I do feel sorry for the actor who plays Alice because it was clearly going to be a big FAS/drinking storyline which has been messed around with).
> 
> I realise it's been harder for TA to work around covid than some other soaps (because so many of the cast are old) but it's radio FFS, if TV soaps can get back and filming and include  references to current global events I don't know why TA has suffered so badly.



I agree , it really is a bucket of crap - as if the whole nation is concerned about this obsession with Christmas Panto's and now God forbid a Passion Play - obviously including the usual suspects fighting for prime roles. About in touch with the world as our much loved Royal family and admirers. I give it 2 weeks and then pull the plug.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 10, 2021)

I listen but finding enjoyable storylines hard to come by. And complete lack of any sense, e.g. Oliver complaining about staffing costs in the hotel when it's so empty, and he cannot afford to continue much longer - why not use Furlough?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2021)

But covid isn't happening in Borsetshire - look at how Alan is allowed to go from a geriatric ward, to the middle of the hospital, and then into NICU .... When not even two parents are allowed into most maternity units. Meanwhile Brian stops for breakfast at someone else's house. 

It's never been all that accurate, but it's feeling so out of touch it's insulting.

And as for the play ... They've done it once already FFS.

I only listen because I was brought up on it and it followed some (occasionally) good comedy, but meh.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2021)

I may not cancel my subscription if Jazzer retrains as a midwife


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2021)

Today's prayer was particularly cringemaking though


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2021)

wiskey said:


> I realise it's been harder for TA to work around covid than some other soaps (because so many of the cast are old) but it's radio FFS, if TV soaps can get back and filming and include  references to current global events I don't know why TA has suffered so badly.


for tv soaps it is easier because it is the actors' main job, whereas with TA its a handy little earner, but not the main thing for most people. So they cant bubble in the same way they do for TV.   That said, it has attempted to match even vaguely with reality appallingly badly and these latest storylines are pretty rubbish. The last couple of days have been barely listenable in particular.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 11, 2021)

I can’t decide if I like that there’s not really any covid in Ambridge or not. I would really like to get back to 6 episodes a week though


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I can’t decide if I like that there’s not really any covid in Ambridge or not. I would really like to get back to 6 episodes a week though


What u find most frustrating is that there is a lttile bit of covid that pops up every now and then. Ocasioanly they say things like "we can't do that at the moment " and the grandparents not being allowed at the hospital. But then you get things like the Brian thing. I would much prefer they went one way or the other. Either no covid at all or follow the rules much more


----------



## two sheds (Mar 13, 2021)

Possibly a valid defence in law: "Well they did it in the Archers m'lud, an everyday tale of country folk" "Point taken, Case Dismissed"


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2021)

Topical mentions award!  Well, almost, clear hint of Handforth Council going on there - where one of the councillors is a Mr Staples


----------



## pennimania (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, I'm a lifelong addict who enjoys complaining about it, but it really is a new level of shite these days.

I think ever since Grayson Perry mentioned Lynda's sniff they have over written her. She has become a caricature (sp) of herself. As has Susan. The drama stuff is well past its sell by date.

And, why, oh why even start with the FAS storyline. They couldn't sustain the Bethany Tucker story (which I wish they had and could have been really interesting). If that was too challenging I cannot begin to imagine the difficulty of tackling a fetal alcohol theme, yet if Martha escapes unscathed what was the point of it?

But then, I never get why they do big injury stories (Lynda's burns, Adam's coma, Chris' flail chest, Emma's compartment syndrome, Brian's brain injuries, Tony at death's door (twice) if they snap back to normal in a few months. I liked Brian and Siobhan, the Bridge farm eColi and other more subtly drawn out plot lines.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2021)

I'd forgotten all about Bethany, we've heard more from Kathy Perks than we have from her.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2021)

yes I switched off half way through this morning as a wave of boredom swept over me


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yes I switched off half way through this morning as a wave of boredom swept over me



Me too - utter crap - does anyone in the real world hanker for eternal drivel over plays , and the tedium of Jazzer and so on. What ever happened to the interesting people and stories , died of the unreported Covid plague ?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2021)

not listened since  wake me up people if it ever gets listenable to again (I nearly said 'interesting' but that's a bit of an ask)


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 4, 2021)

I personally find the agribusiness storylines fascinating, and the BL meetings are always a hoot. More of them, perhaps as I find Brian amusing


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 15, 2021)

Alice storyline is getting silly


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

how? (not been listening) it was pretty silly before though.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 15, 2021)

Totally and utterly given upon it. 

A shame really after so many years -and despite the COVID crap -who really wants S++t on passion plays and the more uninteresting characters to the fore , compared to the "bright" sparks of Brian and Kenton etc - they might as well scrap it now. About as relevant as .....well think of an example.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 15, 2021)

She's the least wino/most whiny alcoholic ever. They should demand she does some method acting. Up the ante a bit like.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

are they going for the younger audience - mind you hardly with the passion play


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> She's the least wino/most whiny alcoholic ever. They should demand she does some method acting. Up the ante a bit like.


she'd have a job keeping up with whatshisname the son who got sent to prison for whining. Fuck me his voice grated every time he spoke.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2021)

Well the end of last nights episode caught me by surprise.  Obvs Alice can’t act very well but it wasn’t as bad as you all had made it sound. And then....did she try to wank him off?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

I was thinking of giving it another try to see just how bad it was until I read your last sentence


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 16, 2021)

I think an attempt at a snog, hadn’t considered the wanking option


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I think an attempt at a snog, hadn’t considered the wanking option


Radio drama at its best then 
What happened to the lack of ambiguity of the Sid and Cathy shower scene? 
Thanks all of you here for tuning in on a regular basis so I don't have to.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 16, 2021)

I presume Roy and Kirsty getting together is going to build to be the big  Christmas story.

It’s a pity that the reduction in episodes hasn’t improved quality. I will still listen though every time!


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Respect to the writer today for smuggling a Terrorvision song title into today’s script.


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2021)

I was alarmed to hear how frail June Spencer (Peggy Archer) sounded on tonight's episode   

I hope she's ok.


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2021)

102 next month!


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

To me it sounded like a poor recording as she was on the phone. Peggy is immortal.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2021)

Not at all sure I like this Alice the Alco thread .. 

But I suppose they have always had someone or other in difficulties ..


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2021)

Don't sell her the Vodka !


----------



## davesgcr (May 19, 2021)

Still holding out on my refusal to listen to policy. (and not missed it either - the debate about the Passion Play did it finally for me) 

Too many irrelevant threads and jettisoned past stories and characters.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2021)

Alice is really becoming a difficult listen.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2021)

So, what's new?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes, I was going to say "even more annoying than three months ago?". They seem to alternate between characters which are particularly annoying. Last year it was that whatever his name is whiny son of whatever her name is.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2021)

I could guess that was Freddy straight away


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2021)

Good news is that Sunday episode is back (and on next week as well so a permanent fixture?)

Bad news is that it’s a village fete special


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Good news is that Sunday episode is back (and on next week as well so a permanent fixture?)
> 
> Bad news is that it’s a village fete special


I've just caught up with it. Genius special guest!


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I've just caught up with it. Genius special guest!


The special guest was by far the best bit!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

haven't listened since saying i wasn't going to listen again - have I missed anything? (may have a sneaky listen to the mystery guest)


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> haven't listened since saying i wasn't going to listen again - have I missed anything? (may have a sneaky listen to the mystery guest)





Spoiler



You have no authority in Ambridge!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 21, 2021)

Classic Jennifer tonight 

“Its degrading… you’re not a manual worker”


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 27, 2021)

__





						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




The most popular download on BBC sounds and very popular with the youngsters!

Enjoyed Trevor’s appearance.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 9, 2021)

my role model David settles down to listen to the Archers intro music ❤️


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 26, 2021)

This mornings omnibus was utter bilge. One gets repeatedly sick of the obsession with the "Passion Plays" - surely there must be more to life than the eternal Snell charades and so on. 

Clarry sounds like a real bundle of fun , as if she is about to cry at any moment. 

Nothing of amusement at all , no cider club , pub , turkeys etc to leaven the tedium.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 26, 2021)

I hate the bloody village plays with a passion; more so now they are an “institution” and attract a month + of buildup and a stand-alone extended episode. Self indulgence from the Luvvies. 

But then I’m a fan of the agri-business storylines.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I hate the bloody village plays with a passion; more so now they are an “institution” and attract a month + of buildup and a stand-alone extended episode. Self indulgence from the Luvvies.
> 
> But then I’m a fan of the agri-business storylines.



Quite - about time this got binned. The relevance of such tripe is zero. Agree on agri-business stuff , or indeed anything bar this indulgence.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Self indulgence from the Luvvies


Yeah, agree. Really fuckin tedious


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2022)

Topical reference shocker!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Quite - about time this got binned. The relevance of such tripe is zero. Agree on agri-business stuff , or indeed anything bar this indulgence.



IIRC, the 'agri-business stuff' was the raison d'etre for the Archers from the start.

I've been a listener for 60 years. It is older than me, just.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 11, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> IIRC, the 'agri-business stuff' was the raison d'etre for the Archers from the start.
> 
> I've been a listener for 60 years. *It is older than me, just.*







__





						Agribusiness - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				





> The word "agribusiness" is a portmanteau of the words agriculture and business. The earliest known use of the word was in the Volume 155 of the Canadian Almanac & Directory published in 1847.[9]


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🖕


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 5, 2022)

If anyone has wondered where they’ve heard Caitlin (Natasha’s mum) before - she’s the mothers piss woman from The Thick of It


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2022)

I don't understand ... If Oliver has flogged grey gables why is he having anything to do with the future plans?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 8, 2022)

I was longing for Peggy to drop dead after the omnibus this week, awful woman.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 8, 2022)

wiskey said:


> I don't understand ... If Oliver has flogged grey gables why is he having anything to do with the future plans?


Think he flogged a majority share of it, didn't he?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2022)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I was longing for Peggy to drop dead after the omnibus this week, awful woman.


Amazing to hear June Spencer who plays P Archer on the radio today saying shes retiring, 103 years old!


----------



## A380 (Aug 8, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Amazing to hear June Spencer who plays P Archer on the radio today saying shes retiring, 103 years old!


How are they going to write her out. I hope she turns over a few drug dealers with a sawn off in Felpersham and then disappears to Costa Rica with the proceeds.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> How are they going to write her out. I hope she turns over a few drug dealers with a sawn off in Felpersham and then disappears to Costa Rica with the proceeds.


No, her hollowed-out heart will stop and her Will will wreak havoc on the Archer family for at least a decade. I expect Joy or whatever her name is* will contest it.

*Jack's daughter, misery incarnate.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 8, 2022)

AnnaKarpik said:


> No, her hollowed-out heart will stop and her Will will wreak havoc on the Archer family for at least a decade. I expect Joy or whatever her name is* will contest it.
> 
> *Jack's daughter, misery incarnate.


Hazel. Yes I expect she may return for one last hurrah.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2022)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Think he flogged a majority share of it, didn't he?


Ahh thankyou


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

how is the archers now?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 9, 2022)

Still oppressing The Grundys


----------



## kalmatthew (Aug 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Still oppressing The Grundys


I dunno I think these days it's more tredny to oppress the Horrobins


----------



## A380 (Aug 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> how is the archers now?


Tony is still a miserable git.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

Reassuring. I may give it a listen again.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

errrrm where's the Sunday weekly roundup?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 9, 2022)

It’s still there! 10am on a Sunday - it has its separate podcast


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

I have it but what is this Pod Cast?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

I've tried but I can't do it  off to watch an episode of Heartbeat instead


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2022)

This dreadful saga sometimes keeps me company while I'm cooking supper. At the moment there is a Mystery.


Spoiler: Mystery



17-year old genius trainee hairdresser Chelsea, who has just revealed to her Mum, Tracy, that she's pregnant, has gone missing. There'd been a row with her mum, and she won't say who the father is. She took her backpack but didn't even say she was going out. This being Ambridge rather than real life, the police (aka Harrison) are taking it seriously.

Oh, and she'd lied about going just going out to cut Harrison's hair when Tracy asked who the father was. They had the row after she returned from that unexplained outing.

In some heavily signalled dramatic irony, the Missing Chelsea scenes are followed by Russ & Lily all-loved-up-buying-a-flat scenes. Lily even says she doesn't think she's ever been so happy.

Russ has been a supporter of Chelsea ever since she cut his hair and made him look cool. He's been helping her prepare for college exams and he even successfully stood up for her when she risked losing her job at The Orangery.

It doesn't take genius to work out that they are signalling that Russ is father of Chelsea's child. After all, he does have previous for seducing 17 year old students (Lily). But with all the appeals and search parties (C's only been missing overnight so far) and Russ and Lily handing out Missing Person flyers in Borchester instead of going to their celebration dinner, I'm beginning to suspect this failing drama is going full sharkmurdernado.

Peggy Archer hasn't died yet. It's like waiting for HM.


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

Aaargh!!!!!!!111!! 
Spoiler that bluescreen ! I only listen to the omnibus and I don’t want it ruined for me!!!!1!1!1!1!1!!!!


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Still oppressing The Grundys



And stil churning out patronising efforts to “improve the lives of the listeners”. In particular a nasty little tourist trip around poverty and how it’s really okay to get help from the food bank, it’s not only for the working classes these days.


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

The storyline that’s especially enraging me at the moment is Ben’s awful stupid judgement about Roar-ee getting it on with an older women who is giving him money and gifts. It‘s unbelievable for a start, Ben being all “ohemgee, you’re a prozzie mate! That’s outrageous“ strikes me as unlikely. Far more likely he’d be laughing like a drain and taking the piss, getting Roar-ee to buy all the drinks at the bar etc. Also it’s  sooooo obviously a set up for something down the line (I don’t care enough to spend time working out what it might be).

Another huge annoyance is  that the only person feeling the financial pinch is of course one of the lesser Horror-bins and as soon as it started to become realistic (can’t afford a grocery shop) it all got sorted by a single trip to the food bank, facilitated by the local grandee-saint, and the miraculous appearance of the perfect job.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2022)

story said:


> Aaargh!!!!!!!111!!
> Spoiler that bluescreen ! I only listen to the omnibus and I don’t want it ruined for me!!!!1!1!1!1!1!!!!


Sorry! Will do! 

It didn't occur to me.


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Sorry! Will do!
> 
> It didn't occur to me.



I‘m kidding really. I saw the first line and skipped the rest. And anyway it‘s only the bloody Archers.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2022)

story said:


> The storyline that’s especially enraging me at the moment is Ben’s awful stupid judgement about Roar-ee getting it on with an older women who is giving him money and gifts. It‘s unbelievable for a start, Ben being all “ohemgee, you’re a prozzie mate! That’s outrageous“ strikes me as unlikely. Far more likely he’d be laughing like a drain and taking the piss, getting Roar-ee to buy all the drinks at the bar etc. Also it’s  sooooo obviously a set up for something down the line (I don’t care enough to spend time working out what it might be).
> 
> Another huge annoyance is  that the only person feeling the financial pinch is of course one of the lesser Horror-bins and as soon as it started to become realistic (can’t afford a grocery shop) it all got sorted by a single trip to the food bank, facilitated by the local grandee-saint, and the miraculous appearance of the perfect job.


Yes to both of those. I don't know why I listen really, except to try and guess the story line. At least they are _beginning_ to move away from the whole working class characters as comedy schtick.


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

I think I listen mostly out of habit and partly for the soothing comfort. It’s a bit like a school pudding with custard. Familiar, gooey, nostalgic, no real harm done, doesn’t especially impact on anything else so long as it‘s not daily fare.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Speculation 



I think the father is more likely to be Blake given she was mates with him not so long ago and he's drifted out of the storyline. I did wonder if it might actually be Ben having had a thing while he was split from Beth after the sister argument. There was some partying around that time.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2022)

Mogden said:


> Spoiler: Speculation
> 
> 
> 
> I think the father is more likely to be Blake given she was mates with him not so long ago and he's drifted out of the storyline. I did wonder if it might actually be Ben having had a thing while he was split from Beth after the sister argument. There was some partying around that time.


You could be right! I've missed a few eps so jumping to conclusions!



Spoiler: more speculation



I can't remember where Blake went after she cut his hair.
Besides, Chelsea's character would think it unbelievably gross and uncool to have an affair with someone as OLD as Russ. (Not that the writers are brilliant at keeping characters in character.)  But there was that time when she flung her arms round him to say thank you for helping to save her job... And he does seem unduly invested in her welfare.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 7, 2022)

Is no-one pointing the finger at the little shit called George yet?


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 7, 2022)

Not bad at the moment , but work prevents me from "listening in" on Sunday which is my boring norm......

Anyway , please keep it relevant coming up to Xmas - please , no cringing , pointless , supremely annoying  Linda Snell etc and the futile show , let us hope for desperate measures on inflation and in particular energy cost problems...could the Ambridge rewilding be sacrificed for kindling.....


----------



## kalmatthew (Sep 7, 2022)

Mogden said:


> Spoiler: Speculation
> 
> 
> 
> I think the father is more likely to be Blake given she was mates with him not so long ago and he's drifted out of the storyline. I did wonder if it might actually be Ben having had a thing while he was split from Beth after the sister argument. There was some partying around that time.





Spoiler: Further speculation



could be Ben at the rave but I still reckon Russ is the one. The Ben thing could be intrestingly explosive though.





bluescreen said:


> You could be right! I've missed a few eps so jumping to conclusions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Even Further speculation



I don't know drink/high at the rave. The tutoring, the saved job, his form. All feels a bit Chekhov's gun to me. The archers isn't exactly good at subtle plot twists.





a_chap said:


> Is no-one pointing the finger at the little shit called George yet?





Spoiler: Running out of things to call it.... 



well that little shit is a prime example of not being good at subtle! Brad: "you've got to. Eb careful nicotine is dangerous" little shit:"it's fine"... One trip to A&E! I also think the reluctance to name the father when genrally Tracy and Chelsea are show as close, at the very least there is some cheating but I reckon its going to be someone inappropriate





Spoiler: If it was still the EastEnders bloke editing it



it would be jazzer


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 7, 2022)

Heh


Spoiler: more spoilerage



Well, tonight's ep was very subtle. Not. 
They never waste an opportunity for dramatic irony. 
And I wondered when Lily's little peccadillo was going to come back to haunt her. Classic case of Accidental Confession


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

Can’t wait to see the spoilers after the Sunday catch-up!


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

Tonight’s episode appears to be on BBC sounds if you go to the repeat on Friday 2pm


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2022)

The next episode is going to be truly vile.  All those villagers with their appallingly scripted personal memories…


----------



## kalmatthew (Sep 8, 2022)

belboid said:


> The next episode is going to be truly vile.  All those villagers with their appallingly scripted personal memories…


Just wait for Linda to be even more irritating than usual


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Tonight’s episode appears to be on BBC sounds if you go to the repeat on Friday 2pm


This is where recorded history takes two divergent courses. Which one is true?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

kalmatthew said:


> Spoiler: Further speculation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must admit I did think - as a joke - it could be Jazzer given how bad the plots can be


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Must admit I did think - as a joke - it could be Jazzer given how bad the plots can be





Spoiler



Yes, the plots are awful and the characterisation is badly co-ordinated, but they do try to follow Rules. So we get a lot of balancing Parallels in episodes and a lot of heavy Dramatic Irony. TBH there's not an awful lot I can recall in Chelsea's interactions with Jazzer that make you think in retrospect: 'Oh, yes, _now_ I understand!' Plus, Jazzer is has transformed from Jerk With a Heart of Gold into Nice Guy.  Whereas Russ has a lot of unexplaining...



Admittedly I've missed a few episodes along the way so may have missed some vital clues.

I am v interested to see how the writers cope with this latest national development. They probably have some stuff pre-recorded ready as one of their topical inserts along with snowstorms in July and nuclear armageddon.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2022)

kalmatthew said:


> Just wait for Linda to be even more irritating than usual


At last we can’t hear from Peggy


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

Peggy can finally be killed off now I think, as a mark of respect


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2022)

Mogden said:


> Spoiler: Speculation
> 
> 
> 
> I think the father is more likely to be Blake given she was mates with him not so long ago and he's drifted out of the storyline. I did wonder if it might actually be Ben having had a thing while he was split from Beth after the sister argument. There was some partying around that time.





Spoiler



Nailed it


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2022)

Spoiler



Who is Ben?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 24, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ben?


That was exactly my thought - I am an intermittent listener since I mostly listen at bedtime or in the middle of the night when trying to sleep, so I miss loads. 

Luckily, I read the last couple of pages of this thread and now I know. 🤣


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ben?





Spoiler


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 24, 2022)

That’s how I picture jazzer tbh


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 24, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> That’s how I picture jazzer tbh


I felt more warmly towards Jazzer when I discovered the actor.


----------



## story (Sep 25, 2022)

Okay I’m all caught up.

So it’s Ben.
I don’t care, but nor am I surprised. I guess it’s yet another Archer so the soap is safe for another generation.

How many babies are there born out of wedlock in this village??

And why does no one ever get an abortion in soap operas? My money is on adoption for this one. Plenty of scope for succession and inheritance stuff in 20 years time.

And they had to drag it out and drag it out - the interminable “omg who could it be!?” - so much that they made everyone ceaselessly nag at Chelsea about who, what, when, how etc. The way she wasn’t given any privacy or space to think it through for herself was infuriating.


But my laugh-out-loud moment was Shula the Insufferable Sufferer trying to pack for her missionary adventure so that she didn’t come over to the lowly peasants and common oiks as horsey and hoity-toity.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 25, 2022)

Yes the Shula handwringing was very much in character.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 25, 2022)

Spoiler: spoiler for Sunday evening ep



I don't follow as attentively as I might, but didn't Josh evince a total change of character in his concern for Ben? Haven't noticed him being much other than selfish and heartless in the past. How long is this going to last?


----------



## story (Sep 25, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Spoiler: spoiler for Sunday evening ep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow as attentively as I might, but didn't Josh evince a total change of character in his concern for Ben? Haven't noticed him being much other than selfish and heartless in the past. How long is this going to last?




Oh you tease!


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 25, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Spoiler: spoiler for Sunday evening ep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow as attentively as I might, but didn't Josh evince a total change of character in his concern for Ben? Haven't noticed him being much other than selfish and heartless in the past. How long is this going to last?


His first thought would have been the impact on his inheritance


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> His first thought would have been the impact on his inheritance





Spoiler



Ah, so we might get the abortion pressure put on Ben to try and get him to put it on Chelsea


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2022)

story said:


> And why does no one ever get an abortion in soap operas?



Elizabeth did. It was rather shocking.  I think someone else did too, maybe Cathy.


----------



## story (Sep 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> Elizabeth did. It was rather shocking.  I think someone else did too, maybe Cathy.




This sort of bears out my point. I don’t watch soaps these days and only watched Corrie and Earbenders in the 90s so I’m certainly no expert but abortion is always a shocking /subversive option, it seems to me. 

Obvs there’s a lot more mileage for the scriptwriters for the baby being born but I don’t think that the only reason abortion is so rare in soaps. Certainly doesn’t reflect real world stats, eh.










Not linking this to demonstrate anything in particular, just to provide recent stats.









						Record number of abortions in England and Wales amid financial insecurity
					

Terminations increase to 215,000 with most pronounced rise among women aged 30-34




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 22, 2022)

So you want to be an extra?



			15 Seconds of Fame - The Archers - BBC 15 Seconds of Fame - Send - BBC


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2022)

So Ben Archer - asked not to turn up to medical appointment, he does. Asked not to tell Tracy, he does. 

Is this sort of behaviour supportive or is it actually a little controlling?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> So Ben Archer - asked not to turn up to medical appointment, he does. Asked not to tell Tracy, he does.
> 
> Is this sort of behaviour supportive or is it actually a little controlling?


It's possibly the (male) scriptwriter's way of signalling that Ben Has Feelings Too and far too often  in these circs the  Man's Feelings are Overlooked. So nice kind thoughtful Ben is dropping things, over-correcting for his careless ejaculation, and generally acting out of character.

At least, I think that's what's going on. But it's Nick Warburton at the moment and I'd have expected better of him.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2022)

His behaviour doesn’t sit comfortably with me.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2022)

You bastards have got me listening again  

I was actually surprised she went for the termination. Normally it's all "you'll regret having a termination", ignoring whether she'd regret having a child and then she'd regret it _and_ she's got a child to look after.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You bastards have got me listening again
> 
> I was actually surprised she went for the termination. Normally it's all "you'll regret having a termination", ignoring whether she'd regret having a child and then she'd regret it _and_ she's got a child to look after.


She hasn't had the termination yet...


----------



## A380 (Oct 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> She hasn't had the termination yet...


There is still space on the Peggoi memorial Window. She will have the baby and Alan will change the design so it features both the divine pure blood twins AND the Horrobin spawn.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> She hasn't had the termination yet...


My feeling is that she will feel a kick and Ben will change her mind. 

Ben has so far kissed Beth’s sister, immediately slept with someone else after breaking up with Beth, and his appearance yesterday felt like he was making himself the main event in an unwanted manner. 

For me this is starting to look like a pattern of behaviour but I must admit I do have an innate prejudice against all characters with the surname Archer


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My feeling is that she will feel a kick and Ben will change her mind.
> 
> Ben has so far kissed Beth’s sister, immediately slept with someone else after breaking up with Beth, and his appearance yesterday felt like he was making himself the main event in an unwanted manner.
> 
> For me this is starting to look like a pattern of behaviour but I must admit I do have an innate prejudice against all characters with the surname Archer


Admittedly I haven't followed with the closest attention but wasn't the kissing Beth's sister thing more a question of the nympho Steph grabbing him and forcing an unwanted kiss on him? Which Beth misinterpreted? 
Not that I'm trying to defend him or anything. I'm not sure why I listen except I'm interested in how the scriptwriters get themselves out of a tricky situation the previous scriptwriters have dumped them in. (Frex, re the hot tub, is Borsetshire exempt from energy price increases?)


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Oct 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Admittedly I haven't followed with the closest attention but wasn't the kissing Beth's sister thing more a question of the nympho Steph grabbing him and forcing an unwanted kiss on him? Which Beth misinterpreted?
> Not that I'm trying to defend him or anything. I'm not sure why I listen except I'm interested in how the scriptwriters get themselves out of a tricky situation the previous scriptwriters have dumped them in. (Frex, re the hot tub, is Borsetshire exempt from energy price increases?)


Yes - steph kissed him, not the other way round, and Beth walked in just at the wrong moment.


----------

